#ubuntu-br 2011-01-10
<BrennoEmanuel> alguem pode me ajudar a entender o que ta acontecendo com o http://ubuntu-br.org ??
<barna> BrennoEmanuel, fale mais a respeito!
<BrennoEmanuel> é que já faz vários dias que o http://ubuntu-br.org tá offline
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> BrennoEmanuel:  aqui também não entra
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe o porque
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou no windows aqui e não entra também
<BrennoEmanuel> a canonical diz que é DNS
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kk
<BrennoEmanuel> nunca vi erro de DNS durar semanas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e vão arrumar quando em 2012 , quando acabar o mundo auehauhe
<BrennoEmanuel> tô revoltado com isso
<barna> BrennoEmanuel, é o mesmo site? http://www.ubuntubrasil.org/
<BrennoEmanuel> o http://ubuntubrasil.org/ não tem wiki
<BrennoEmanuel> é esse o problema pra mim
<BrennoEmanuel> se alguém procurar por ubuntu no google vai pra http://unbuntu.com/ e duvido muito que algum usuário comum vai querer instalar e baixar um sistema operacional dum lugar em inglês
<barna> hummmmm! ai num sei!
<BrennoEmanuel> eu mesmo quando tava saindo pelas Janelas, teria adiado e muito se achasse um sistema num lugar que não é em português
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> BrennoEmanuel:  é um motivo , mas quem instala geralmente é alguém que tem uma certa noção auheuahue :D , mas seria melhor mesmo se demora-se o minimo possivel
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> o que pelo que vejo , já passou do tempo minimo possivel :D
<BrennoEmanuel> Mas e que quer conhecer o sistema? Vai pra onde??
<BrennoEmanuel> Onde mais tem (tinha) uma documentação tão completa em português???
<r_rany> ll
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém ai sabe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> como faço para fazer funcionar os adicionais para convidados no ubuntu server
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> no virtualbox
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois no ubuntu server aparemente eles estão instalados , mas quando se aperta ctrl (esquerdo) + F o terminal do ubuntu server não fica em tela toda (fullscreen)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe se isto fica assim mesmo e não tem como mudar isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<darkf34r> eae
<darkf34r> boa noite a todos
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> darkf34r:  boa noite alisson
<Patricia> administrador.tar.gz: Erro ao unir o arquivo: Arquivo muito grande
<Patricia> tamanho 8,2 GB
<Patricia> srsrsr
<Patricia> nossa
<Patricia> olha so
<Patricia> Copiando arquivos
<Patricia> PARA:
<Patricia> Processabdo:
<Patricia> Processabdo: <<<<< o que é isso?
<Patricia> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Patricia> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=131913
<Patricia> Processabdo
<Patricia> srsrsr
<barna> Patricia, qual OS?
<Patricia> ubuntu 10.10
<barna> nossa! q erro grave!
<Patricia> rsrsrs
<barna> heheehehehehehehehe
<barna> Patricia, v se vc saber o q fazer!
<barna> http://imagebin.org/131886
<Patricia> rir?
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> abrindo
<barna> http://imagebin.org/131887
<barna> no boot de um live cd!
<Patricia> ixi barna eu nao sei nao
<Patricia> mas ja vi isso
<Patricia> quando tentei tambem no live cd em uma placa mae via
<barna> estranho q esse pc tinha lubuntu
<Patricia> mmm
<barna> fui viajar e quando eu voltei ele tava assim!
<Patricia> nossa
<renebarbosa> boa noite mans
<barna> noite!
<barna> Patricia, mas de boas! a galera tava sempre aloprando esse comp! agora acho q ele deu pau d vez!
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> ntfls tem limite de arquivo?
<Patricia> NTFS
<Patricia> pq os painel do gnome nao carrega?
<Patricia> ja criei outro usuario e nada
<Patricia> ja sei pq
<Patricia> gnome-panel
<Patricia> Os pacotes extra a seguir serão instalados:  evolution-data-server evolution-data-server-common gnome-applets  indicator-applet libedataserverui1.2-8
<Patricia> evolution <<< vou ter q ter isso?
<Patricia> aff
<RMonteiraum> boa noite
<RMonteiraum> alguém tem alguma experiencia com firebird?
<RMonteiraum> só bot?
<RMonteiraum> :P
<Patricia> Erro de sintaxe do Openbox
<Patricia> alguem ja viu isso?
<komentarze_listy> Patricia: no xml?
<Patricia> sim
<komentarze_listy> bom, isso quer dizer q tem um erro de sintaxe por la ... vc deve ter feito alguma coisa de errado na ultima ediçao
<Patricia> primera usada
<komentarze_listy> certo, vc acabou de instalar o openbox e ta com erro ? de onde vc pegou o arquivo de configuracao ?
<Patricia> que arquivo?
<komentarze_listy> o rc.xml
<Patricia> eu nao peguei nao
<Patricia> eu abri e ja apareceu esse erro
<komentarze_listy> veja se existe esse arquivo nessa path: ~/.config/openbox/rc.xml
<Patricia>  /home/administrador/.config/openbox/rc.xml: Não é um diretório
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> srs
<Patricia> tem
<komentarze_listy> o que da pra vc fazer eh copiar a configuracao default pro seu home
<Patricia> lxde-rc.xml
<Patricia> rc.xml
<komentarze_listy> pelo que eu saiba ele pega esse arquio de /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml , pelo menos eh assim no arch
<Patricia> esse rc.xml nao tem nada dentro
<komentarze_listy> faz isso entao: cp /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml ~/.config/openbox
<Patricia> feito
<Patricia> testing
<komentarze_listy> blz
<Patricia> reconfigurei e nao deu erro
<Patricia> vlw :D
<komentarze_listy> ;)
<komentarze_listy> agora eh soh editar seu rc.xml e deixar do jeito que vc quer
<komentarze_listy> tava dando erro pq o arquivo tava vazio
<Patricia> mmm
<komentarze_listy> toda vez que vc fizer caca nesse arquivo, aquele erro vai aparecer
<Patricia> mmm
<Luksor> Patricia: sabe como que instala o snns?
<Patricia> snns nunca nem vi :S
<Luksor> Patricia: a hibernação do 10.10 tá blz ou tem bug?
<Luksor> Patricia: pq aqui naum recupera os programas
<Patricia> eu nao uso esse recurso nao
<komentarze_listy> o 10.10 ta mais pesado que o 9.04 ?
<komentarze_listy> n uso ubuntu desde o 7.10, mas acompanho as mudanças no pc de um amigo, e sempre ta pesando mais
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: mesma coisa
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: troca a metacity pelo openbox
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: argh, metacity:P
<komentarze_listy> uso openbox+pytyle, n tem coisa melhor
<Luksor> pytyle eu não conheço oq seria?
<komentarze_listy> eh um programa que faz com que suas janelas fiquem em tyles, haha n sei a traduçao disso... tpo cascada
<komentarze_listy> sabe awesome/wmii/xmonad ?
<komentarze_listy> fica nesse esquema
<komentarze_listy> vc continua usando suas janelas flutuantes ou em cascada, vc escolhe e ja era
<Luksor> KamusHadenes: cara eu uso só o openbox
<Luksor> e uma barra que eu esqueci o nome
<komentarze_listy> se vc tem mtos terminas abertos, vale a pena
<komentarze_listy> uso a barra tint2, queria uma melhor mas ta bom essa
<Luksor> essa mesmo tint2
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: tem o pypanel
<komentarze_listy> queria achar um jeito de iconificar programas dentro do urxvt
<komentarze_listy> tpo, abro alpine dentro do urxvt... queria um icone pra isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  eu to aqui no canal , mas não conheço fire :(
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: vc sabe o nome desse lauch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0cz78mCnfE
<Luksor> laucher*
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 opá
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: no 0:04 seg
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 eu estava testando uma rotina de backup
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: vc deve estar falando do gmrun, eu uso aqui
<Luksor> mas o gmrun não mosrta a lista
<Luksor> com auto-complete
<komentarze_listy> aqui mostra cara
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu estou lendo sobre http://robertors.blogspot.com/2006/09/linux-permisses-de-acesso-especiais.html (atrapalhando um pouco a conversa de vocês :P )
<komentarze_listy> ele da autocomplete em todos binarios
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> quem quiser me chamar , chama pelo nick que estou lendo aqui
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 é impressao minha ou eu tava LAGADO e qdo voltei, vc me espondeu?
<RMonteiraum> respondeu*
<komentarze_listy> o que eu acho uma merda no gmrun eh que ele n usa os alias do .bashrc
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: só!!
<Luksor> como que define o navegador padrão do sistema?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  não , tu perguntou se tinha alguém no canal era 1:15 pelo meu horário aqui e respondi trocentos minutos depois auheuhae
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: vc deletou o laucher do gnome para instalaro gmrun?
<komentarze_listy> vc pode ir no .bashrc e definir como BROWSER="firefox"
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<RMonteiraum> pow
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: n tem nda gnome aqui, to no arch linux... eh soh openbox puro, tento fugir das dependencias gnome/kde pq meu pc eh bem podre, celeron 2.000mhz com 256 de ram hahahahahaha
<RMonteiraum> eu aqui me matando numa rotina de backup... nem vendo o tempo passar.... daí vc fala q tava aí... eu bem pensando q ja tava ficando doido e que tinha voltado no tempo do LAG... 20 anos atrás, qdo ainda existia BRASNET :P
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: lol!! :D
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: mas nem se eu tivec uma maquina melhor eu mudava essa configuraçao, eh pratico de mais, cara.
<RMonteiraum> eh um C%$#%^$ mesmo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  hehehehe
<RMonteiraum> montei uma rotina de backup pra um banco no firebird
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ehehe
<RMonteiraum> coloquei pra testar 10x e deu errado 2x
<RMonteiraum> blz...
<Luksor> cara a parada do browser naum funciona
<RMonteiraum> sem mudar, agora o infeliz ta rodando legal
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> heeh
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: !?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> allguém ai sabe como rodar mais de um programa no ubuntu server , estilo desktop , podendo apertar um alt+tab para ir de um para o outro ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> algo no estilo sabe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> tipo abrir um programa de irc no server e outra coisa e poder ir de um para o outro :P
<RMonteiraum> daí... copiei a mesma rotina, para ser utilizada no outro banco... e a infeliz AO QUADRADO não roda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois nunca fiz isto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  kkkkk
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: qual o combo que vc usa?
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: OB + tint2 + gmrun
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 mas vc ta usando desktop no server?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> muita zica , mas se tu sabe que está certa RMonteiraum revisa ela com calma que pode ter algum detalhe errado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  eu to no windows seven aqui , com o ubuntu server numa VM lendo alguns trecos para fazer o servidor LAMP direito
<RMonteiraum> [Cesar_Augusto_W7] tem sim.... a mãe da rotina q naum tá lá,,, s[o pode
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: openbox + tint2 + gmrun + tint2 + thunar + urxvt < tudo que eu preciso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu sei deicar o LAMP acessivel apartir da VM , mas estou estudando uns outros bagulhos
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: o thunar e o urxvt tao daemonizados,
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: entao eu posso lançar eles varias vezes bem rapido, eh um tesao
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e um deles seria rodar coisas no estilo desktop , tipo minimizar os programas :P , só que isto no Ubuntu server :D
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 mas vc ta rodando o server com desktop instalado?
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: aeh, Conky tbm
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: bom, vou passar tudo pra vc hahehe, la vai
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: manda por e-mail ykaruss@gmail.com
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  não , eu estou usando o windows seven + virtualbox + ubuntu server 10.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehehe
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: openbox + tint2 + gmrun + pytyle + urxvt + thunar + conky + volumeicon e se vc tiver um nvidia o nvdock tbm...
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 num to tendendo direito naum... sua maquina host é win7, rodando uma VB com Ubuntu server, é isso?
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: o thunar eu coloco pro openbox rodar no autostart em .config/openbox.autostart.sh assim thunar -- daemon & e o urxvt com o daemon dele urxvtd -q -o -f
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: dae toda vez que vc for lançar o urxvt vc chama como urxvtc pra ele grudar no daemon, se nao, n rola
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> sim RMonteiraum host = win7 , guest = ubuntu server 10.04
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> host = real , guest=virtual :P
<komentarze_listy> komentarze_listy: e pra ouvir musica o deadbeef, nao sei se tem ae no ubuntu mas eh a coisa mais leve e pratica que eu ja vi em questao de mp3
<komentarze_listy> epa, falei cmg memso hahahaha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e rodando o ubuntu server numa máquina virtual com o programa virtualbox :D
<RMonteiraum> toligado
<RMonteiraum> cecrto, certo
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: e-mail? acabei de ler, ah veja ae... passei tudo pra vc
<RMonteiraum> o ubuntu esta rodando em terminal ou em desktop?
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: e qual a config do conky?
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: eh soh uma tirinha na parte superior da tela que mostra a cpu, a memoria, o up e down da eth0 e soh, eh a coisa + simples do mundo
<RMonteiraum> por isso q eu amo o linux
<RMonteiraum> era a "beleza" da permissão
<RMonteiraum> só não entendo como q a rotina anterior estava rodando sem problemas e a nova tava zicando
<RMonteiraum> :P
<aSSogueroZen_SX> komentarze_listy legal esse deadbeef, vc acha melhor  q audacious?
<RMonteiraum> alé q blz...
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: audacious eh aquele parecido pra kct com o xmms ?
<RMonteiraum> alguém sabe como q funciona a funçao sleep no cron?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> <komentarze_listy> isso
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  terminal , eu estou realmente rodando o ubuntu server , pois já +-fiquei acostumado a fazer isto que estou fazendo
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: cara, eu acho muito melhor, da pra vc abrir as listas em abas, e eh leve pra caramba
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois fiz isto antes no ubuntu destkop :D
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: eh mto leve mesmo, eu soh uso programa leve... a unica coisa pesada que tem aqui eh o firefox por causa do vimperator hehe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  permissão é foda mesmo , por isto estou lendo sobre permissões , pela 100000000000000 vezes
<aSSogueroZen_SX> como q eu nunca tinha visto antes
<aSSogueroZen_SX> nunca tinha nem ouvido falar desse programa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois já lia sobre elas muito antes de usar linux , lá por 2005 +- auheuahe
<RMonteiraum> tipow... o cron vai executar a tarefa, chamando /home/backup/tarefa.sh e na linha abaixo, vai ter um sleep de 5 segundo... e na terceira linha, vai chamar /home/backup/tarefa2.sh
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: tem nos repositorios do ubuntu ?
<RMonteiraum> ele vai executar a segunda tarefa 5 segundos depois da primeira terminar ou vai executar a segunda tarefa 5 segundos depois da primeira tarefa começar?
<RMonteiraum> alguém?
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 e onde vc quer chegar??? rsrs tipow, quer rodar duas tarefas no terminal e alternar entre elas, via terminal?
<aSSogueroZen_SX> <komentarze_listy> não sei, archlinux aqui
<RMonteiraum> num to entendendo
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<aSSogueroZen_SX> <komentarze_listy> o equalizador é muito legal
<RMonteiraum> [Cesar_Augusto_W7] vc quer fazer um alt+tab no terminal? é isso?
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: archlinux ? cara, vc ta com a distro que tem o melhor repositorio do universo, haha teste tudo, n troco o arch por nda
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  é que eu quero usar o terminal  auheuhae , sei lá eu acho que vou ser admin uaheuhaue , pois adoro futricar no server aqui  uaheuhaue
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  eu quero é tipo (por exemplo) abrir o navegador lynx e um cliente de irc
<aSSogueroZen_SX> <komentarze_listy> impressionante como tem tudo msm, e uma base de contribuintes bem menor que um ubuntu/debian
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:    e poder alternar entre eles , acho que deva dar para fazer isto no terminal puro :D , num servidor :D
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: sim, AUR eh um milagre, eu taco o yaourt aqui e tenho tudo que eu quero... eu venho do debian/slack... sei o que eh me ferrar pra conseguir pacotes, hahah n aguentava mais compilar
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 rapá, agora vc me pegou... nunca fiz isso naum... rsrs
<RMonteiraum> pra isso eu crio uma VM no servidor e uso pro q eu quiser...
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 naum costumo usar aplicaçoes cliente no servidor... entende?!
<aSSogueroZen_SX> komentarze_listy vc usa x86 ou x64?
<Luksor> komentarze_listy: doido eu sei oq é o conky quero saber quais as config que vc usa no conkyrc
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 penso q servidor é pra ser aquilo q o nome diz... rsrs
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  exato , eu também não tinha feito , pois estava usando até este ano , mais o ubuntu desktop (tanto virtualizado ,como numa máquina real) , mas agora estou começando a usar o Server e espero poder fazer isto auehuaheu
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  aham , eu aqui já até instalei o gnome inteiro no server auuah ,só para ver auheuaheua kkkk
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: x86
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 vc ta querendo arrumar "zica" pra se coçar... isso sim... rsrs
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkkk
<komentarze_listy> Luksor: eu sei que vc sabe. mas a config eh isso q eu te falei, eu peguei um sample do site oficial e tirei o que eu n queria, nada de mais
<aSSogueroZen_SX> komentarze_listy como q tá a performance do flash? estou impressionado como está rápido aqui (no mínimo empatado com o windows), e aqui é x64
<RMonteiraum> eu tenho 3 servidores rodando CentOS e 2 rodando Ubuntu Server...
<aSSogueroZen_SX> a aceleração da placa gráfica perde pro windows
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 daí, nestas maquinas, eu tenho VMs instaladas
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> bui , show RMonteiraum , eu tinha um rodando ubuntu desktop aqui na VM , mas deu kernel panic depois que mudei de processador  auheuahehuahe
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 sempre assim: 1 vm pro serviço do cliente q naum roda em linux e 1 para testes de interaçao entre o win e o linux
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hehe , pior que é muito bom vm , nossa
<RMonteiraum> ubuntu sempre dá kernel panic com tudo... AIUhIUAHiUAHiHAiuhAiHAIHA
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  kkkkkkk , comigo foi a primeira vez  auheuhauehuae
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 comigo da kernel panic até na atualizaçao #apt-get update
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> durou também acho que 1 ano e durou 2 trocas de processador e de SO reais
<RMonteiraum> IUAhiUahiAUHiUHAiHAiuHAiuha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vixe auehauhe
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: eu nao posso falar da velocidade... minha maquina tem 256 de ram, aqui nao esta muito bom... No iron ta uma fezes, se eu abro duas abas da pau... no firefox ateh que vai, mas n consigo ter prazer nisso devido a falta de ram se eh que me entende haha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> comigo aqui , foi a primeira vez RMonteiraum kkkkk
<RMonteiraum> pow
<RMonteiraum> alguém me ajuda com o CRON ae powwwww
<aSSogueroZen_SX> komentarze_listy que relíquia de pc, o meu de 256 ram não funciona mais, não faz muito que foi aposentado
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: nao eh tao antiga assim, tem uns 3 anos, eh um celeron D bem tosco, a falta de ram existe pq eu consegui perder o outro pente... eu uso programas tao basicos q nem me preocupo em comprar + ram hahaha
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: consigo jogar urban terror, open arena... faço minhas gambiarras pra que isso aconteça, mas da certo
<aSSogueroZen_SX> auehauehaueh
<aSSogueroZen_SX> com openbox deve ser realmente possível
<aSSogueroZen_SX> no antigo eu havia instalado um xubuntu, e tive que remover uma cacetada de coisas pra rodar meia boca
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: quando vou jogar... tpo o urban, eu desligo o X e faço ele abrir um X soh com o urban pelo tty2... faz diferença, um pouco mas faz
<aSSogueroZen_SX> eu não jogo muitos fps aqui pq a conexão é lenta - 300kb
<aSSogueroZen_SX> muito lag
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: entendo, aqui eh de boa, o que ferra eh o hardware.
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: eu tava pensando em colocar 2gb de ram aqui, mas sei la... n sei se vai fazer mta diferença
<aSSogueroZen_SX> fps é muito bom, jogo quake III contra os bots até hj
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: amigo, vou dormir
<komentarze_listy> aSSogueroZen_SX: outra hora a gente continua a conversa, um abraço... e aproveite o deadbeef, ele eh o poder
<RMonteiraum> alguém me ajuda com o CRON e o SLEEP?
<Luksor> esse ficou foda http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djYQe9jMPUk&NR=1
<Luksor> RMonteiraum: ?
<RMonteiraum> o comando sleep atrasa a execuçao depois da ultima linha de um script, ou atrasa a execuçao de uma linha depois do inicio?
<RMonteiraum> Luksor tendeu?
<Luksor> RMonteiraum: o comando sleep pausa pelo tempo definido, quando chega na linha do sleep
<RMonteiraum> hummmm é... faz sentido... rsrs
<Luksor> RMonteiraum: quando chega na linha do sleep ele atrasa!
<RMonteiraum> mas...
<RMonteiraum> olha só
<RMonteiraum> no cron, criei uma tarefa q chama ./home/backup/tarefa.sh
<RMonteiraum> na segunda linha, tem um sleep
<Luksor> certo
<RMonteiraum> de 5 segundos
<RMonteiraum> na terceira, chama a segunda tarefa ./home.backup/tarefa
<RMonteiraum> na terceira, chama a segunda tarefa ./home.backup/tarefa2.sh
<Luksor> e ai?
<Luksor> RMonteiraum: manda no pvt ai
<RMonteiraum> ele vai executar a primeira tarefa e depois q executa a primeira, da um sleep de 5 segundos ou ele manda executar a primeira e em 5 segunda já chama a segunda?
<RMonteiraum> Luksor é só isso mesmo
<Luksor> tarefa 1 -> sleep ->tarefa2
<RMonteiraum> isso...
<RMonteiraum> a minha duvida, já q ta rodando no cron, é se ele vai chamar a segunda com uma pausa de 5 segundos após o incio da primeira
<Luksor> RMonteiraum: sim, mas te que colocar nessa ordem nos .sh´s
<RMonteiraum> se isso ocorrer, vou ficar com uma carga de 60% só para as duas tarefas
<Luksor> RMonteiraum: ele vai executar a 1 tarefa, quando terminar a primeira tarefa ele vai chamar o sleep
<RMonteiraum> tenho q rodar a tarefa 1 e no fim dela, dar uma pausa de 5 segundos e executar a tarefa 2
<Luksor> quando sleep terminar ele chama a segunda tarefa
<RMonteiraum> sem treta entaum... ?
<Balduino> pessoal tem um processo chamado ksoftirqd/0 e ele está tomando 99% da CPU, o que posso fazer para encerrá-lo?
<Balduino> quero saber também pq ele está usando tanta CPU
<liberie> caracola faz tempo que nao assisto invaderzim
<liberie> acho que desde 2007 :(
<InvaderZim> liberie: tem passado de vez em qdo
<liberie> pena que foi cancelado em 2006
<InvaderZim> 2006?
<InvaderZim> bem antes
<liberie> yep
<InvaderZim> eu assistia em 2003
<liberie> sim sim
<liberie> desde 2001
<liberie> so que so saiu em 2006
<liberie> saiu = acabou
<InvaderZim> mto paia
<InvaderZim> mto adulto para crianças, mto infantil para adultos
<liberie> vou ate procurar os dvds que vinheram comigo de Atlanta
<liberie> para colocar para meu filho assistir
<InvaderZim> haaa poe mesmo
<InvaderZim> aí ele ve o que é desenho mesmo e nao essas coisa 3d de hoje
<liberie> acho 3D forçado demais
<liberie> quando companias se focam na tecnologia em si e nao no que de bom elas irao trazer
<InvaderZim> ah nem 3d, tem os 2d tbm mas q os movimentos sao todos pre programadinhos sempre...
<InvaderZim> é poisé
<liberie> fica uma bost!
<InvaderZim> futurama, invasor zim, usam 3d só as vezes tipo um 360 numa nave
<InvaderZim> até pq custava caro haha
<edenc> liberie: por esse raciocínio nem existiria TV
<edenc> animações 3D são outro tipo de arte
<pqatsi> opa, gostei dessa teroria
<pqatsi> *teoria
<pqatsi> :D
<edenc> e daí estaríamos presos com 3D de verdade: teatro
<edenc> a propósito, o sucesso da disney com os desenhos antigos foi só por conta de tecnologia
<edenc> eles conseguiam reaproveitar cenas e gastar menos $ e tempo pra fazer um filme
<edenc> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4k9Hty6WkLo
<renebarbosa> bom dia
<italocura> bom dia
<italocura> alguem sabe como faço um arquivo de lote (.bat) localizar um arquivo, e dentro deste arquivo achar uma lavra???
<italocura> localizar eu sei, agora procurar a frase dentro não
<italocura> lavra = palavra
<ra2011> Tambem instalei o Ubuntu desktop (Maverick Meerkat) num velho PC com uma placa de video nVidia (GeForce4 MX440 AGP8x). Instalei o driver mais atual manualmente, que baixei da nvidia.com (96.43.19),  e verifiquei que ela esta sendo carregada mas o opengl nao consegue usar as suas funcionalidades 3D. Tem algo que preciso fazer para habilitar o 3D da placa ?
<rootsh> ra2011: usa o drive que vem junto com o ubuntu
<rootsh> ra2011: pois o drive da Nvidia tem compilar o módulo para o kernel
<ra2011> rootsh: eu baixei os headers e supostamente recompilei o kernel para ela
<ra2011> rootsh: ela esta funcionando, exceto o 3D
<ra2011> rootsh: qdo estava com o drive nativo tb nao conseguia habilitar os efeitos visuais extras;;;
<ra2011> rootsh: outra coisa, o detector de Drivers Adicionais nao a detecta...
<Patricia> Bom dia[
<rootsh> ra2011: instala na mão
<rootsh> ra2011: sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<samuel_mesq> to pensando em comprar um teclado multimidia mas não sei se vai funcionar no linux =/
<Andre_Gondim> samuel_mesq, acredito que vá funcionar sem problemas
<samuel_mesq> pq a janela é padrão pra tudo
<samuel_mesq> achei q seria padrao pra se fazer o teclado tbm ....
<Gabuga> conect irc.rizon.net
<peregrinator_six> ...
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém sabe
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Proteger elementos de uma planilha no broffice
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> no writer , tanto faz se é no openoffice ou broffice
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> opa
<Cesar_Augusto_W7>  escrevi errado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> é no CALC :P
<Giverny> alguém entende de orientação a objetos no php?
<Andre_Gondim> GioFilth, talvez o pessoal do #php-br
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim: tou tentando mas ninguém responde lá ;o
<Andre_Gondim> entendo, mas lá é o lugar indicado ;)
<GioFilth> Andre_Gondim,  ?
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim:  você entende de php orientado?
<Andre_Gondim> GioFilth, erro meu
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, não, já mexi, mas faz uns 4 anos
<Giverny> Andre_Gondim: fiz uma loucura mas nem sei se constitui boa prática
<GioFilth> Andre_Gondim, percebi, sem problemas... heheh x)
<Giverny> tipo Andre_Gondim
<Giverny> usei métodos pra setar valores nas propriedades
<Andre_Gondim> Giverny, aqui é suporte ao Ubuntu, favor usar o #php-br ;)
<Giverny> =)
<Giverny> é que Andre_Gondim  ia ser um software pro ubuntu
<Giverny> ={
<Gomex> Giverny, Acho que será mais efetivo se perguntar lá
<Gomex> Giverny, mesmo que seja pro Ubuntu, vc quer falar do php e não do ubuntu
<Roud-rik> boa tarde
<marvel> boa tarde
<Roud-rik> marvel, como vai?
<marvel> Roud-rik vc trabalha com webdesing ou na area de T.I
<Roud-rik> marvel, Ti
<marvel> faz o que em T.I?
<Roud-rik> marvel, analista de suporte e economista
<marvel> pq eu vou começar fazer estagio e nao sei como me apresentar  meus vestimento tem q ser social
<marvel> eu nao tenho esse costume
<Roud-rik> marvel, depende da empresa cara
<Roud-rik> marvel, eu não trabalho de social
<Roud-rik> marvel, mas deve estar obrigatoriamente  bem vestido
<marvel> pq se vou na entrevista como vou me apresenta se eu nao conheço a empressa ?
<Roud-rik> marvel, como fará um entrevista numa empresa que não conhece?
<Roud-rik> marvel, pesquisa moço
<Roud-rik> marvel, que tipo de mercado a empresa atende? qual é o publico  dela? vai trabalhar onde? tudo isso define sua postura na entrevista e no emprego
<marvel> eu fiz isso
<marvel> mas msm assim nao passei  na intrevista
<marvel> eu achei q tava mal vestido
<marvel> pq era pra tecnico residente de suporte tecnico a usuario final
<Roud-rik> marvel, rsrs
<Roud-rik> marvel, acontece
<Roud-rik> marvel, e se você falar ou escrever intrevista vai tomar pau sempre
<marvel> ?
<marvel> e o costume
<marvel> rsss
<marvel> o que eu escrevo nao e o que eu falo :D
<Roud-rik>  marvel cuidado com estes costumes
<marvel> Roud-rik eu to melhorando vou para com esse costumes
<evandro> alguem sabe como acessar um site de forma anonima pelo terminal?
<marvel> evandro ftp
<Patricia> proxy
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> nao existe isso, da para localizar
<evandro> marvel, eu sabia acessar usando o w3m, como faço para acessar via ftp?
<kernelcrash> tor + privoxy
<kernelcrash> torify lynx http://site
<evandro> kernelcrash, depois de instalar o tor e o privoxy uso a linha de comando é isso?
<kernelcrash> uhun
<evandro> kernelcrash, ok, vou tentar
<kernelcrash> :)
<kernelcrash> tem um conhecido meu que fez um tutorial sobre isso
<kernelcrash> se voce quiser ler é só acessar www.botecounix.com.br
<evandro> kernelcrash, se tiver o link, ajuda...
<Arkns> fala pessoal. tenho um pc instalado  o ubuntu 8.04 server. preciso fazer 2 coisas: num derteminado diretório, dar resize em todas as imagens que estão acima 800x600. a  outra coisa é por este comando no crontab
<Giverny> Arkns: sabe bash?
<Arkns> Giverny: cara, eu até sei tipo mexer no crontab, mas o resize das imagens é q tipo to em dúvida, pq já vi falando sobre convert, gimp e tal....
<Giverny> Arkns: http://tiny.cc/91q89
<Arkns> Giverny: hmmm legal. o mogrify já vem em todos as versoes do ubuntu²
<Arkns> ?
<Arkns> ah já vi no link q precisa instalar o imagemagick
<Giverny> Arkns:  sudo apt-get -y install nomedoprograma
<Arkns> Giverny: sim valeu. :)
<Monarquista> alguem aqui já tetou alguma placa dessas aqui e funcionou no Ubuntu 10.10 eficientemente...?! http://www.boadica.com.br/pesquisa/rede_wire/precos?ClasseProdutoX=9&CodCategoriaX=49&XT=8&XE=3
<Monarquista> *testou...
<ra2011> como faço para que o amsn reconheça a minha usb webcam creative?
<ra2011> o lsusb mostra: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<Monarquista> ra2011, http://hamacker.santhanna.net/?page_id=2498
<ra2011> Monarquista: obg, vou checar o link
<ra2011> o gstreamer-properties nao encontrou a webcam. alguma dica?
<ra2011> mas o lsusb mostra ela: Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<ra2011> alguem sabe como identificar o device a partir da saída do comando lsusb?
<Giverny> ra2011: qual o problema amigo?
<ra2011> Giverny: o problema é que não consigo usar a webcam que esta na usb
<ra2011> eu consigo ver com o comando lsusb:  Bus 003 Device 002: ID 041e:4043 Creative Technology, Ltd
<ra2011> mas o gstreamer-properties e outros programas como amsn nao a reconhecem...
<Giverny> quando você usa lsusb no terminal retorna só essa linha?
<ra2011> nao, varias outras....
<Giverny> pasta essa linha pra mim amigo
<Giverny> alias todas
<ra2011> ok...
<Giverny> ra2011: pastebin.com
<ra2011> http://pastebin.com/3jDuSJD0
<Giverny> ra2011: web cam usb da creative
<ra2011> sim
<Giverny> ra2011: já usou o cheese?
<ra2011> ja tentei, mas ele nao reconhece tb
<ra2011> alias, gostaria de saber em que device ela foi linkada...
<ra2011> para tentar configurar o cheese e outros...
<Giverny> faz assim no terminal
<Giverny> ls /dev/video*
<Giverny> lista algo ra2011  ?
<ra2011> nada
<ra2011> vazio
<Giverny> cara sua cam funfa no windows?
<ra2011> sim...
<Giverny> ela é plug in play no windows?
<ra2011> usava direto no msn
<Giverny> colocou na usb ja era?
<ra2011> so que agora migrei essa maq pro ubuntu
<ra2011> sim
<ra2011> será q preciso procurar algum drive especifico no linux...
<Giverny> era pra ta funcionando
<ra2011> tb acho, mas acredito que o linux se enrolou com a outra placa de video que tenho, uma pixel view...
<ra2011> pq qdo instalei o ubuntu ela estava presente...
<Giverny> faz ae
<ra2011> retirei hj para ver se ele reconhecia a webcam..
<Giverny> $lspci
<ra2011> mas nada
<Giverny> lspci
<ra2011> ok
<Giverny> no term
<Giverny> pasta la no pastebin.com
<ra2011> ok
<ra2011> http://pastebin.com/7nUzgGi0
<Giverny> você ta usando a webcam nesse pc da nvidia?
<Giverny> ra2011:  esse pc que tem a geforce
<Giverny> é o que voce ta usando
<Giverny> a webcam creative?
<ra2011> sim
<ra2011> a nvidia esta com o driver nativo
<ra2011> que baixei do site da nvidia
<Giverny> ra2011: qual o seu ubuntu?
<ra2011> agora funfa direitinho no xorg...
<Giverny> ra2011: qual versão?
<ra2011> maverick meerkat desktop
<ra2011> 10.10
<ra2011> compiz, efeitos especiais extras etc... agora ficou mto bom...
<Giverny> sim
<ra2011> tive problemas com o modulo opengl...mas era pq o xorg estava carregando o modulo nativo e nao o da nvidia
<Giverny> foda é esse problema ae da web
<ra2011> renomei o modulo da glx e tudo funcionou mto bem
<ra2011> pois é, eu imaginava que com o ID do lsusb seria fácil identificar o device que estava linkado ao dispositivo
<Giverny> ra2011: é cara boa sorte ehehe
<Giverny> vê se tá encaixada direito
<Giverny> era pra ta funcionando
<ra2011> Giverny, valeu... vou continuar minha busca...
<JoaoJoao> boa noite
<Giverny> boa
<JoaoJoao> ufa, agora o ubuntu funciona legal no meu netbook lg x-140
<JoaoJoao> só preciso descobrir pq o powertop trava tudo :(
<Patricia> pq o gnome+ubuntu 10.10 fica parando quando vai mexer com as janelas etc, afff ate parece falta de memoria mas esta a usar apenas 549 uso de cpu esta normal de todos os dias;
<lauder> boa noite gente
<lauder> tou a precisar de ajuda pra instalar as drives. alguem pode ajudar ?
<JoaoJoao> lauder, qual drive?
<lauder> JoaoJoao audio e video
<lauder> JoaoJoao eu ja tentei instalar as drives do windows, mas nao dá
<lauder> Boa noite, alguem pode me ajudar a instalar os drives ?
<Leo-BR-RJ> Ae alguem pode me dar uma luz a respeito de permissão de usuário?? Eu tenho um usuário "site-x" e nele tem sua pasta www, que está sendo apontada para um site, mas dentro dela eu tenho a pasta temp, para ser criado arquivos de cache etc... eu acessando o site, gera um warning 512 dizendo que não tem permissão para escrita, o correto seria adicionar o usuario www-data ao grupo "site-x"?
<Giverny> Leo-BR-RJ:  certo é você dar a permissão correta para o uso
<Giverny> Leo-BR-RJ: permissão write/escrita da pasta
<Leo-BR-RJ> 777 ?
<Giverny> Patricia: pode ser que a sua memória ou placa estejam ruins
<Giverny> Leo-BR-RJ: você não sabe as permissões no linux?
<Giverny> existe a escrita ou a com letras
<Patricia> Giverny velha historia, mas o 7 roda , e o ubuntu 10.04 roda normal menos o 10.10
<Leo-BR-RJ> muito pouco
<Patricia> as vez vc clica para abrir uma pasta e ele nao abre
<Patricia> vc precisa dar enter
<Patricia> do nada o uso do cpu vai la em cima
<Patricia> do nada vai a ram
<Patricia> gnome usando 1gb e nem rodando aplicativo pesado :/
<Giverny> Patricia: qual a sua placa de vídeo?
<Patricia> intel
<Giverny> on-board?
<xGrind> Patricia; \o
<Patricia> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Patricia> sim Giverny
<Patricia> ja tirei o compiz com o emerald
<Giverny> e o seu processador?
<Patricia> e nada
<Patricia> :/
<Patricia> intel pentium d
<Patricia> xGrind: oi :D
<Patricia> Giverny repara, o ubuntu 10.04 funciona, o 10.10 nao
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> sera q a placa esta boa para o 10.04 e ruim para o outro
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> nao faz sentido :-(
<Giverny> não faz mesmo
 * Patricia cry
<Giverny> Leo-BR-RJ: dá uma olhada sobre permissões na internet
<Giverny> Leo-BR-RJ: tem muito material
<Leo-BR-RJ> Giverny: to vendo
<Leo-BR-RJ> Giverny: vlw
<Giverny> Patricia: usa outro window manager
<Patricia> srsrsrrs
<Patricia> ja tentei
<Giverny> no 10.10
<Patricia> ontem eu estava com o lxde
<Patricia> e vou falar
<Patricia> fica mais lento q usando o genome
<Giverny> tenta usar fluxbox
<Patricia> o kde nao vai
<Patricia> nao tentei ele ainda
<Patricia> mas acho q vai fazer o mesmo
<Patricia> isso é problema com o sistema
<Giverny> olha se der pepino com o fluxbox
<Patricia> srsr
<Giverny> ai só ligando pra dev do ubuntu
<Giverny> ehehe
<Patricia> srrssrsr
<Patricia> nao adianta
<Patricia> srsrsrs
<Giverny> você já usou o fluxbox antes?
<Patricia> no ubuntu 9.10
<Patricia> É preciso baixar 2.492kB de arquivos.
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> tudo isso :-P
<Giverny> isso é o de menos
<Giverny> tu tem hd?
<Giverny> com capacidade?
<Giverny> ;x
<Patricia> tenho ne
<Patricia> srrssr
<Giverny> então go
<Giverny> ;]
<ptl> 2492 kB == 2.4 MB
<ptl> não é muito
<Giverny> ptl: é
<Giverny> ptl: eu nem olhei tou fazendo POO
<Giverny> rsrs
<barna> alguem conhece um programa tipo PCSyncManager (pra sincronizar celular)?
<ptl> se for pra usar syncML, opensync0.90
<ptl> ou seja, sincronizar com windows mobile
<barna> eu to com um cel chines! mtk 6235!
<barna> tem uma versão do PCSyncManager q sincroniza com ele, mas Ruindows nunca mais!
<peregrinator_six> preconceito do KCT...
<Giverny> peregrinator_six: deixa o cara
<Giverny> ehehe
<barna> LLLLLLL
<Giverny> odeia mesmo barna
<barna> ptl, valeu!
<barna> *KKKKKKKKK
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, 1º Boa noite. 2º não se mete em discursão familiar intrometido... :P
<Giverny> opa boa noite
<Giverny> desculpa
<ptl> barna: ??? quê?
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, disculpa o que rapaz... Tranquilidade...
<peregrinator_six> só brincando com vc.. :)
<ptl> odeio como? quê? não entendi nada
<barna> ptl, só te agradecendo pela dica do programa!
<ptl> ah, sim!
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; lindo
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, ?
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, drogado ou usando window$ agora ai...!?
<xGrind> windows só as vezes kk
<peregrinator_six> tá explicado...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Giverny> mactimes:  morre nunca
<mactimes> Giverny, ???
<Giverny> velhaco aqui
<Giverny> você
<mactimes> Ah.
<mactimes> Nem tanto.
<mactimes> Tem gente com mais tempo.
<ptl> velhaco significa espertalhão, gatuno
<Patricia> alguem sabe qual é a tecla de atalho do mplayer para voltar uma musica? a de avançar é page up mas page down nao volta :S ela volta 10 s
<ptl> não é que a de avançar é PageUp, a de avançar 10 minutos é PageUp, só que aí já passa pra próxima música
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, tenta a letra p
<Patricia> p pausa :P
<Patricia> ptl: mmmm
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, barra de espaço
<Patricia> e qual seria para avançar
<Patricia> Andre_Gondim: pausa tambem
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> o enter pula
<Andre_Gondim> Patricia, R
<ptl> é que o mplayer não foi feito pra tocar músicas
<Patricia> r nao fez nada
<ptl> existem softwares melhores pra isso no console, como o mocp e o mp3blaster
<ptl> ou mesmo frontends pro mplayer que permitem mais controle, como o kaffeine
<Patricia> entao nao tem como avançar por ele?
<Patricia> ir e voltar :S
<ptl> não sei. Se tem eu desconheço. O mplayer é tão complexo que não vou falar que "não tem", pura e simplesmente.
<ptl> aaah
<ptl> achei
<ptl> < e >
<ptl> vai pra frente e pra trás na playlist
<ptl> man mplayer, vai em interactive control
<Patricia> ah nao vai nao
<ptl> lá fala os keybindings default.
<Patricia> ele volta para o inicio da musica
<ptl> deixa eu testar
<Patricia> ja li
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> o man dele :S
<ptl> aqui funcionu
<ptl> *funcionou
<Patricia> aki ele volta para o começo da musica
<ptl> é com shift, viu? shift-, pra dar o < e shift-. pra dar o >
<ptl> aperte várias vezes, veja se dá certo
<Patricia> ele faz outra coisa srrsrs
<ptl> < and >
<ptl>                    Go backward/forward in the playlist.
<ptl> seus keybindings devem ter sido modificados então
<Patricia> <-  or  ->       seek backward/forward 10 seconds
<josue> boa noite pessoal
<ptl> não são setas, Patricia
<Patricia>  < or >           step backward/forward in playlist
<ptl> é < e >
<ptl> menor e maior
<ptl> shift-, e shift-. como eu disse aqui
<Patricia> perto do M?
<ptl> sim
<Patricia> seria entao shift+. ou shift+,
<Patricia> srrs
<peregrinator_six> josue, boa noite mano!
<Patricia> mas tambem nao muda nao
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Patricia> :S
<josue> uou noite
<josue> salve salve
<ptl> Patricia: ué. esquisito, pois testei aqui e foi. mplayer *.mp3 nas minhas mp3 e aí usei < e > pra avançar ou recuar na lista
<Patricia> ptl: usa ai shift+{
<josue> como vai as coisas peeigrinator
<Patricia> ptl: :S
<Patricia> q coisa hein
<ptl> Shift-{ não dá, shift-[ já dá {
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-11
<ptl> { and }
<ptl>                    Halve/double current playback speed.
<Patricia> :P
<ptl> isso muda a velocidade da música :P
<Patricia> entao eu aperto e nao pula e nem volta
<peregrinator_six> josue, tão ficando melhores a cada dia...
<peregrinator_six> josue, to quase pegando 100 Kbps de velocidade de graça! \o/
<Patricia> ptl: mas blz se funciona deve ser mais um bug do gynome
<Patricia> rsrs
<josue> peregrinator_six rsrs
<ptl> mas por que o bug não me afeta?
<Patricia> vlw ptl
<ptl> disponha :)
<josue> de graça e bom
<peregrinator_six> josue, mas de forma legalizada viu...?! ;)
<josue> rsrs
<josue> da quele esquema que vc me falo da camara
<Patricia> ptl: nao sei :~~ o
<josue> peregrinator_six é
<peregrinator_six> josue, ???
<josue> peregrinator_six parece que vc tinha me falado que morava perto de uma prefeitura é?
<peregrinator_six> josue, a sim, só um pouco...
<peregrinator_six> josue, http://www.baixadadigitalrj.com.br/
<josue> sim vc tinha me mandado esse mesmo link
<josue> rsrsr
<josue> peregrinator_six aqui na minha cidade eles prometerão mais só fico no palanque de politica
<josue> peregrinator_six rara
<peregrinator_six> josue, aqu pelo menos na praça dos 3 poderes funciona com 100 K de velocidade..
<peregrinator_six> Detch, é tu né...?!
<Detch> que que eu fiz ?
<peregrinator_six> Detch, nada, boa noite.
<josue> peregrinator_six na cidade vizinha ta com 300kbs gratis
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> josue, falando da sua cidade né...?!
<Detch> eu hei,
<Detch> boa noite
<josue> peregrinator_six na minha so fico na promessa mais o prefeito da cidade vizinha cumpriu
<peregrinator_six> josue, de onde mesmo...?!
<josue> De itaú de minas
<josue> mais no meu trampo em compensação tem 1mg
<josue> Meg
<gbs> mb
<josue> rsrs
<peregrinator_six> gbs, é um Meg pra ele devido a emoção de nunca ter usado um desses em casa... \o/
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHUSHAUHSH
<Pskol> uau
<josue> só que a net la e limitada
<josue> tem uns manes la que acham q bloqueiam alguma coisa
<josue> mais pra fica dentro da linha so uso em casa que é de 600 kbs
<josue> mais ta bom tbm
<Pskol> e eu reclamdno de 3 mega
<Pskol> kkkkkkk
<gbs> tem que bloquear mesmo
<gbs> 1mb
<gbs> se deixar torrent aberto, gg
<Patricia> Pskol boa noite :)
<Pskol> boa noite
<Patricia> :)
<Pskol> :D
<thigo> /server irc.brasnet.org
<Patricia> ...
<Pskol> ¨¨
<alanteixeira> boa noite pessoal!
<Patricia> boa noite
<Pskol> ops kkk
<Patricia> Pskol: usou o comando ali?
<Pskol> acei q ia abrir outro server mas ele fechou o da freenode
<Patricia> ^^
<Patricia> Pskol: abre um terminal ai, e cola isso dentro e da enter  'exec printf %.s. {}'
<Patricia> sem os ' '
<Patricia> ele vai fechar
<Pskol> hmm fechou
<Patricia> legal nao?
<Patricia> By:Crime Boy
<Patricia> bem, vou continuar com o dialog :D
<josue> gbs tem sim mais nem tanto
<josue> rsrs
<gbs> na minha facul
<gbs> é 200mb
<gbs> eu bloqueava até nego respirar
<josue> mais com um pen e o ubuntu a gente da um geitinho
<josue> rssr
<Giverny> Patricia: crimeboy pq tu entra como patricia
<Giverny> -.-
<Patricia> OI?
<Patricia> oi?
<Giverny> pq tu entra como patricia
<Giverny> ?
<Patricia> estou confusa
<Patricia> eu entro como Patricia pq Patricia é meu nome
<peregrinator_six> ...
<Giverny> 0.o
<Giverny> tu é amiga do crimeboy
<Patricia> sim
<Giverny> ?
<Patricia> ele q disse disso >>> exec printf %.s. {}
<Patricia> e de mais um monte de coisa
<Patricia> :D
<Giverny> ah agora entendi ;D
<Patricia> RSSR
<Patricia> ops
<Patricia> rssr
<Patricia> Pskol: http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=132078
<Patricia> 3° dia :D
<josue> falo pessoas vou mimi
<Giverny> boa noite josue
<Patricia> josue: dorme bem
<Pskol> Patricia, q isso?
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> meu aplicativo
<Patricia> :)
<josue> fui
<josue> xau
<Giverny> Pskol: velhaco tu tb
<Patricia> Pskol: phoenix :D
<Patricia> srsrsr
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa noite. :)
<Pskol> Patricia, uia sooo
<Pskol> Patricia, ele faz o q?
<alanteixeira> boa peregrinator_six!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
<Patricia> Pskol: reproduz, converte, musicas
<Patricia> converte para mp3 compacto
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> ainda
<Pskol> hmmm
<Patricia> ah e ele remove espaços tambem
<virtu> e ae cambada
<peregrinator_six> virtu, boa noite.
<virtu> tudo joia ai peregrinator_six?
<peregrinator_six> tudo é muita coisa rapaz, mas o suficiente graças a DEUS! E com vcs ai, como é que tão as coisas...?!
<virtu> comigo tudo bem tb, com o outro_eu também e já o meu lado super_ego não responde mais
<virtu> nem insisto com ele
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrrsr
<peregrinator_six> virtu, e o seu primo rapaz, ocmo ele anda...?!
<virtu> quando sai de lá tava meio triste o guri
<virtu> dai apresentei ele para o TED_WILLIANS
<peregrinator_six> a não, de novo esse negocio de transformismo ainda...?! :P UAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<Giverny> ae Patricia  quer uma força nesse aplicativo n?
<Giverny> tou de férias aceito qualquer job
<Giverny> ;/
<Patricia> Giverny: que nada, vou aprender python e semana q vem vou fazer outro melhor q esse
<Patricia> :D
<Giverny> Pskol: eu entrava no tempo do sidney aqui tu lembra?
<Pskol> Giverny, hmm acho q sim
<Giverny> Patricia: python ou py-gtk com glade?
<Giverny> Patricia: sei os dois se precisar de ajuda
<Giverny> Pskol: velhoco mesmo
<Patricia> eu vou aprender python
<Patricia> e py-gtk :S
<virtu> ted_williams fala bem PY_GTK, now your radio!!!
<Giverny> python é parecido com bash
<Giverny> Patricia: e python + html = cgi
<Patricia> serio?
<Patricia> nossa
<pqatsi> qualquer coisa + html pode virar cgi
<pqatsi> conheci um cara q fez um cms em sqlite + bash
<Patricia> serio isso?
<Giverny> huaehuah pqatsi
<Giverny> guerreiro esse
<Giverny> pqatsi: meio tenso mas dá pra rolar mesmo: http://foxlx.acmesystems.it/?id=165
<Giverny> bom pra firmware linux
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> mas vc precisa colocar tudo dentro do echo
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> echo "<html>"
<Patricia> echo "<head><title>Hello CGI</title></head>"
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> que lucro teria isso?
<Giverny> é a vida
<Giverny> prefiro largar tudo dentro de um heredoc
<pqatsi> Patricia: depende
<Patricia> pqatsi: mmm
<pqatsi> Patricia: em python voce pode criar templates nas classes
<pqatsi> facilita pra burro
<Patricia> mmm entendi para que fazer akilo
<Patricia> vou tentar
<Patricia> :D
<Giverny> pqatsi: rola http://pastebin.com/yB7d5hTh
<Giverny> ?
<pqatsi> aff
<pqatsi> so pq fechei o navegador?
<pqatsi> Giverny: me manda isso quando voltar, preciso sair da UFMG senao n chego em casa
<Giverny> x/
<Patricia> :-X
<Patricia> please:
<Patricia> chromium ao abrir usa muito recurso do sistema, ja removi as config dele e enada
<Giverny> ahuah
<Giverny> Patricia:
<Giverny> põe mais recurso ae
<Patricia> olha so
<Patricia> ele abriu 5 processos
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> se fosse windows ia dizer, virus
<Patricia> e nao é so ele nao
<Patricia> tem varios xchat e 3 msn carregado,
<Patricia> rm: é perigoso operar recursivamente em `/'
<Patricia> rm: use --no-preserve-root para contornar esta segurança
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Giverny> Patricia: ta louca
<Giverny> nem usa essa porcaria
<Patricia> srsrrs
<Patricia> e nao para por ai
<Patricia> G-suis q issu
<Patricia> :S
<Patricia> esta na hora de trocar de distro :~~
<Patricia> livedvd-x86-amd64-32ul-10.1.iso 09-Oct-2009 16:08	2.5G
<Patricia> nao
<Giverny> Patricia: aconselho archlinux
<Patricia> esta na hora de arrumar o sistema
<Giverny> ou slackware
<Patricia> olha o tamanho
<Patricia> http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/releases/x86/10.1/
<Patricia> G-suis 1 semana baixando
<Giverny> nem vá
<Giverny> gentoo é barril
<Patricia> oi?
<Giverny> gentoo é cilada bino
<Patricia> pq?
<Giverny> pq tu gosta de deixar teu pc quieto compilando horas?
<Giverny> se gostar vai pro gentoo
<Patricia> nao :~~
<Patricia> https://www.distribuicoeslinux.com.br/index.php?/slackware
<Giverny> aproved o/
<Giverny> ou www.archlinux-br.org
<Giverny> ou http://www.freebsd.org/
<Patricia> :P
<Giverny> Patricia: deixei a mulher falando só no msn
<Giverny> =D
<Giverny> pra poguiar ehuha
<Patricia> whats?
<Giverny> ficar gambiarrando
<Giverny> ;o
<Patricia> hein?
<Giverny> sacas gambiarra?
<Patricia> :-s
<Patricia> nao entendi nada ...
<Giverny> huahu a intenção é essa
<Giverny> =}
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Geowany> (21:54:01) Patricia: esta na hora de trocar de distro :~~
<Geowany> ????????????????????????
<Giverny> Geowany: deixa a menina
<Giverny> ser feliz
<Giverny> ehehe
<Geowany> trocar de distro é ser feliz?
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> se sentir melhor com o seu pc
<Geowany> desktop é ubuntu ou fedora
<Geowany> e logo gentoo?
<mafya> boa noite galera blz
<Giverny> tadinha não sabe o que é bom na vida
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> boa mafya
<Ricardo__> eu time q ta ganhando nao se mexe
<Ricardo__> se a distro nao ta bugada e faz tudo q precisa nao tem pq mudar
<Ricardo__> é questao de opiniao
<mafya> giverny, sou usuario windows e tudo mais porem estou com ubuntu a 3 semanas apanhando etc , gostaria de ajuda para colocar um tema legal bonitinho no meu ubuntu
<Giverny> mafya: você usa gnome?
<peregrinator_six> mafya, ainda tá nessa de tema fiote...?!  :p
<Giverny> me diz o seu window manager do xorg
<peregrinator_six> mafya vou lhe arrumar um, calma ai...
<peregrinator_six> :P
<mafya> fala manow tudo bem
<Giverny> se eu tiver te xingando dá uma olhadinha no google
<Giverny> ehehe
<peregrinator_six> mafya, http://ubuntued.info/tema15-windows7 ENJOY! :P
<mafya> peregrinator_six, to sim cara depois de instalar o macbuntu o meu note fico um lixo
<mafya> tudo travando e tals
<Ricardo__> esse macbuntu
<Ricardo__> coloquei uma vez
<Ricardo__> e me atolei
<Ricardo__> nao tinha como tirar
<mafya> tive que formatar 3 vezes e toda vez dava errado
<Ricardo__> tive q reinstalar o sistema
<Ricardo__> ahaha
<Giverny> nem rola macbuntu mans
<mafya> Pra mim foi a mesma coisa não sai nem com cão rsr
<Giverny> quer mac compra um
<Giverny> ehehe
<mafya> eu tinha um vendi
<mafya> kkk
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, libera a grana que a rapaziada compra... ;)
<Giverny> demorou né?
<mafya> bom mas então sem zuar o meu talento no linux fiquei loco com isso
<Giverny> o rico é o dono da canonical
<Giverny> =o
<peregrinator_six> mafya, vc nao foi o primeiro e nem será o ultimo, não liga não...
<mafya> já rodei a net os temas legais são de um site que nem quiz gravar o nome vem tudo os pedaços
<Giverny> www.gnome-looks.org
<Ricardo__> tema é pirotecnia so pra frescura
<Ricardo__> galo véio usa cara padrao
<Ricardo__> eahaeha
<peregrinator_six> mafya, por que vc não aprende a fazer um tema pra vc...?!
<Giverny> gnome-look.org
<mafya> peregrinator_six, manow vc sumiu tava me ajudando e tals vc e o cara
<Giverny> tem uns temas rox
<Giverny> fiz uns lá
<mafya> puts e o geito
<peregrinator_six> mafya, eu sou o carinha....
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Giverny> faz anos
<Ricardo__> isso é o bom do kde
<Giverny> que fiz os temas
<Ricardo__> nem precisa mexer em tema quase
<Giverny> pessoal usa openbox ainda?
<Giverny> ehehe
<Ricardo__> ja o gnome o cara tem q futricar em tudo pra achar um tema legal
<mafya> peregrinato_six, ainda pouco tava apanhando pra colocar meu headset wireless no ubunto se liga so desativei o som do note espetei la e vuala rodo de boa foi a primeira coisa que fiz rapido e tals
<peregrinator_six> mafya, notbook...?!
<mafya> ubuntu e gnome correto
<mafya> pois kde tem mais cara de windows
<mafya> sim
<Giverny> ow fi saúde é usar openbox
<Giverny> fluxbox
<Giverny> cadê os racudos?
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, prefiro LXDE! :)
<mafya> giverny, manda o link irmão vamos testa o negocio
<Ricardo__> lxde é leve
<Ricardo__> pra caramba mais pra maquinas toscas ou quem gosta de velocidade
<Giverny> eu usava lxde + openbox
<Giverny> aliás já usei de tudo
<Giverny> euah
<Giverny> mafya: precisa de link não... usa o apt-get
<mafya> blz
<Giverny> só vai com calma pra não se assustar
<Giverny> :D
<mafya> instalei um negocio que muda a cor de algunhas letras no terminal show
<Geowany> Giverny: já usei muito o fluxbox
<Geowany> bom pra caramba!
<Ricardo__> mafya, tem coisa q tu mesmo faz nao precisa ficar instalando tudo
<mafya> to lendo mais que escritor pra fazer as coisas andarem igual fasso no windows
<mafya> kkk
<mafya> ricardo, faz como que link ensina e tals cara ainda bem que conheci irc e o peregrinato e o crime se não tava lendo bloque ate agora rsrs
<Giverny> fi linux é gambiarra
<Giverny> viva o bash
<Giverny> :o
<Ricardo__> cara cor
<Ricardo__> do terminal é so futricar
<mafya> cara so tenho 3 semanas no ubuntu e vontade de aprender
<Ricardo__> nao tem o q instalar
<mafya> entrei no terminal logado como adm e tals
<mafya> qual e o comando apt-get xxxxx
<Giverny> quer aprender apt-get ?
<Giverny> digita apt-get e dá enter no terminal
<Ricardo__> apt-get é um troco foda
<Giverny> ce vai ver tudo explicadinho
<Ricardo__> viva o debian ehehe coisa q nao tem em outras distros
<Giverny> em português
<Giverny> :)
<mafya> nao e isso
<mafya> Giverny, qual comando no terminal ?
<peregrinator_six> mafya, acabou de sair... http://ubuntued.info/tema-39-atolm
<mafya> irei testa
<mafya> valeu mais uma vez
<Giverny> mafya: faz assim
<Giverny> aperta alt + f2
<peregrinator_six> ai, esse projeto Libre Office vai enterrar o OpenOffice bonito! \o/
<Giverny> ai vai abrir o auto run
<Giverny> do gnome
<Giverny> digita gnome-terminal
<Giverny> enter
<Giverny> dai se diverte ae no teu terminal
<Giverny> ele é teu amigo
<mafya> peregrinato_six por que você falo de notebook ?
<Giverny> dá pra rodar o linux todo
<Giverny> só com terminal
<Giverny> =}
<peregrinator_six> desteto isso...
<peregrinator_six> *detesto...
<Giverny> tem uma leitura boa
<Giverny> chamado Guia Foca Linux
<Giverny> tem até como configurar o iptables lá etc
<Giverny> http://www.guiafoca.org/
<barna> galera q usa LXDE, alguem sabe algum aplicativo p/ colocar na barra de tarefas me mostra (graficamente) o consumo de memoria ram e swap?
<Giverny> iniciante / médio / avançado
<Giverny> barna: gkrellm
<mafya> na boa ia fazer LPI porem sem saber direito o que realmente e o linux nem quiz gasta e tals
<barna> Giverny, a galera fecha! queria um q ficasse integrada a barra de tarefas! tipo o monitor de sistema do gnome!
<Patricia> barna: mas tem
<Patricia> é so adicionar igual
<Patricia> no gnome
<mafya> girveny, mas e encontrando pessoas como vocÊ cara que da uma força ai que tenho me adquado no linux
<barna> aki só ta mostrando o medidor de processador e temperatura!
<peregrinator_six> notbucha dos infernos...barnudo, tais usando LXDE agora é neguinho...!? :P
<barna> no meu note eu uso o gnome!
<Patricia> ...
<barna> mas aki na comunidade onde moro tem um p2 500, 256ram com lubuntu 10.04!
<peregrinator_six> barna, um..
<mafya> qual seria melhor gnome ou kde pelo que vejo no linux seria so uma forma de instalaçaõ etc
<barna> é o computador publico!
<mafya> ^^
<peregrinator_six> mafya, o melhor é o que vc gostar rapaz...
<Giverny> mafya: tem uns 80 wms pra linux
<Giverny> né só gnome não
<Giverny> e kde não
<Giverny> tem vários
<peregrinator_six> mafya,  Linux, widnow$, mec, bsd... Vc quem decide! ;)
<barna> e a galera num tem muita noção! dai eu ensinei q quando a barrinha verde ta muito cheia e a barrinha roxa começa a encher é hora de começar a fechar programas!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<Giverny> open your mind
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> be free!!
<Giverny> take the red pill
<mafya> estão corretos no modo de pensamento porem que vem navegando em windows não tem este pensamento hoje posso dizer ubuntu e o melhor pra mim
<Giverny> :>
<peregrinator_six> barna, teacher de sistema operacional open source uia...!? OO
<peregrinator_six> :D
<barna> :D!
<barna> sempre difundindo e ensinando a usar o opensource!
<barna> mas ai galera, como q eu coloco isso no LXDE?
<Giverny> mafya: é o melhor pra nós todos
<Giverny> :D
<peregrinator_six> barna, menino baum, vou lhe dar uns presentes...
<Patricia> barna é igual no gnome
<Giverny> http://xwinman.org/
<Patricia> rede memoria hd swap etc
<Giverny> aqui tem uma lista
<Patricia> botao na barra adicionar
<Giverny> de window managers pro x
<Giverny> :)
<peregrinator_six> barna, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/01/bibliografia-recomendada/ ENJOY! :D
<barna> vou pro comp com lxde, vo entra no canal por ele!
<somaie> sou eu! o Barna!
<somaie> peregrinator_six, me passa d novo o link?
<peregrinator_six> somalha...!? 0o
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUASHAUHSHAH
<peregrinator_six> somaie, http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2011/01/bibliografia-recomendada/
<mafya> já volto vou ensinar alguem a entra  aqui na sala pelo menos uma ajuda usando linux
<mafya> kkk
<somaie> Patricia, aki num ta dando essa opção, sera q num tem q instalar algum pacote!
<somaie> ???
<Um_cara_qualquer> todo mundo roncando?
<mafya> voltei
<Um_cara_qualquer> mafya meu jovem, pode me da uma mao?
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem sabe como faser um pen drive bootavel com o ubuntu instalado?
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, tamo nada! to aki tentando colocar um monitor de memoria ram/swap na barra de tarefas do LXDE!
<Um_cara_qualquer> caracas
<Um_cara_qualquer> ta q ta a fera entao
<peregrinator_six> Johnny_B_Good, pombas sucega difunto dos infernos... :P
<Giverny> Um_cara_qualquer: espeta ela na usb
<Giverny> :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhauha
<mafya> vamos la
<mafya> seria em ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> mafya,  é comigo?
<mafya> rs
<Johnny_B_Good> ptz neh minha culpa nao peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> Johnny_B_Good, manda ai então um solo de guitarra man...?! Pra ver se ainda sabes... :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem deve saber como instala o linux atravez de um pen drive...
<Giverny> barna: tem uma ideal
<Giverny> uma panel
<mafya> Giverny, estes temas que achamos pela net e tals tudo pasta por pasta teria um local apropriado correto no caso
<Giverny> customizável
<Giverny> mafya: tem sim
<Johnny_B_Good> peregrinator_six: com a gaita eh mais facil... rsrs
<Giverny> baixa o tarball
<Giverny> e instala com o ubuntu
<Giverny> ele mesmo abre o tema
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, instala o usb-creator!
<Giverny> :)
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=criando+um+live+pen+drive+com+ubuntu+10.10
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, broder eu ja tentei de tudo
<peregrinator_six> barna, pra que instalar o que já tem no sistema...?!
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, todas as vezes q eu tentei deu algum tipo de erro
<Giverny> lembrei de um monitor
<Giverny> barna:
<Giverny> em python
<Giverny> conky
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, po, então o seu pen driver tá com defeito, já usou outros...?!
<Giverny> totalmente customizável
<Giverny> e leve
<barna> Giverny, massa! eu me lembro de ja ter visto ele, mas num lembre dele!
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, e difici de customizar pra caramba também, se esqueceu de mencionar isso..
<barna> deixa eu ir la ver!
<mafya> puta merda apanhado pra um tema
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, eu nao sei se é o pen drive mesmo... ja tentei com outros mas só tenho um no momento
<mafya> 10 dias no linux kkkk pra instalar
<barna> ah, mas ele é um wedget né?
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, já instalei varios Linux em varios pen drivers e nunca deu erro não... :0
<peregrinator_six> :)
<Johnny_B_Good> vc consegue usar o pen Um_cara_qualquer?
<Giverny> mafya: é assim mesmo :>
<Um_cara_qualquer> dexa eu mostra só o erro djwo
<barna> aki tb sempre instalo por pendrive!
<Um_cara_qualquer> é melhor do q tenta descreve
<Giverny> mafya: windows o cara tem tudo na mão
<Giverny> =O
<EngSkeeter> o "dd" nunca falha aqui
<Giverny> dd é bom pra pendrive
<Giverny> barna: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865
<Giverny> conkyrc examples
<Giverny> :D
<peregrinator_six> barna, veja ai se tem alguma coisa de util pra vc... http://www.guiadohardware.net/guias/debian-desktops/lxde.html
<Um_cara_qualquer> EngSkeeter, opa foi mal nao vi a pergunta, consigo sim
<barna> Giverny, kra num adianta eu colocar um wedget, pq a galera abre o navegador por cima e num ve como q ta o consumo de memoria!
<barna> quem q ser algo q fique na barrinha, tipo perto do relogio!!!!
<Giverny> ban não é widget
<EngSkeeter> Um_cara_qualquer: vc tentou usar o comando dd?
<Giverny> é um py panel
<Giverny> mostra várias infos
<Um_cara_qualquer> EngSkeeter, nao brow, sou novatasso ainda
<Giverny> que você configura no python mesmo na mão grande
<Um_cara_qualquer> só tentei usa o basico
<Giverny> :T
<Um_cara_qualquer> EngSkeeter, pode me ensina isso cara?
<EngSkeeter> Um_cara_qualquer: nao entendi
<Um_cara_qualquer> EngSkeeter, eu só usei o criador de disco inicializavel
<Um_cara_qualquer> e o unetbooting
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, pra qual objetivo vc quer fazer isso...?!
<Um_cara_qualquer> nenhum deles deu certo
<Giverny> barna: http://linuxowns.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/conky.png
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu quero reinstala o SO aqui
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, ele quer um indicador que fique no painel e o Conky não fica...
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, é só pode ser assim...?!
<EngSkeeter> Um_cara_qualquer: dd if=caminhos/para/iso of=/dev/sdX
<peregrinator_six> pelo pen driver...?!
<barna> Giverny, sim, mas ele vai ficar, tipo, na tela do comp certo! se vc abrir o um programa qualquer ele vai ficar "por cima" do conky, certo?
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao entendi a pergunta
<Giverny> barna: sim
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, vc quer o sistema no pen driver pra que rapaz...?!
<mafya> manow acho que o tema mais facil que usei foi macubuntu fas tudo sozinho
<mafya> kkkkk
<Um_cara_qualquer> EngSkeeter, valeu brow
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, pra instala no pc atravez dele sem ter q usa um cd
<EngSkeeter> disponha Um_cara_qualquer
<peregrinator_six> mafya, o tema que lhe mandei é bonito em...! :)
<barna> Giverny, ai num rola pra mim! ele tem q ficar em um lugar q outro programa não fique "por cima"!
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, e não pode instalar de outro jeito que não seja nem live cd nem live pen driver...?!
<Um_cara_qualquer> qual outro jeito?
<peregrinator_six> um instante...
<Giverny> http://img380.imageshack.us/f/200811171853031440x900sod7.png/
<Giverny> pode usar o do painel do gnome
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> o monitor que tem
<mafya> peregrinator_six manow fiz igual ta la li tudo e a merda não funciona
<Giverny> quando você docka
<Giverny> com o botão direito do mouse
<mafya> acho que tomei vinho d+ já
<mafya> vo tomar mais
<mafya> rsr
<mafya> so irei dormi apos instalar ele
<Giverny> mafya: www.gnome-look.org
<Giverny> ai tu clica em cima dele
<Giverny> duas vezes
<Giverny> que o sistema instala
<Giverny> ou vai em preferências > aparência
<Giverny> ...
<Giverny> tem lá alguma parte pra instalar themes pela parte gráfica do ubuntu
<barna> mafya, sem palavrão no canal por favor! já é a segunda vez! eu num quero OP aki fritando as ideias! valew!
<Giverny> eu lembro quando eu usava
<Giverny> =o
<mafya> barna, o cara desculpe
<mafya> foi mal ai gente
<Giverny> quando eu usava ubuntu
<Giverny> a uns 10 anos atrás
<Giverny> já tinha
<mafya> giverny, 10 anos atraz
<mafya> nuss
<Giverny> o instalador de themes
<barna> mafya, de boas! mas são as regras do canal! se não seguirmos os OP ficam aki fritando a gente!
<mafya> barna, relaxa valeu mesmo o toque manow deixa comigo sou um cara culto o vinho que estraga
<Giverny> quando eu comecei não exisita ubuntu ainda
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> a Patricia com 3 anos de idade
<Giverny> e eu já usava
<Giverny> =d
<mafya> peregrinato_six cara dentro de aplicativos>preferencia não tenho console
<mafya> o que fazer ?
<Giverny> mafya:
<Giverny> você baixou o theme
<Giverny> .tar.gz ?
<peregrinator_six> mafya, console...?!
<mafya> giverny, meu primeiro contato com linux foi com conectiva 10 depois varias distros kurumin
<Giverny> mafya: baixa o theme .tar.gz
<mafya> peregrinator_six, da uma olhadinha la no topico  ta assim
<mafya> giverny, ja baixei descopactei em qualquer lugar como diz la
<peregrinator_six> em que parte do texto diz isso...?!
<peregrinator_six> mafya, ?!
<mafya> rs
<mafya> então tentei colocar dentro do tema e nada
<mafya> acho que algo ta errado
<Giverny> não era pra descompactar
<mafya> peregrinator_six, faz assim irei começar tudo d novo acho que errei ou sei la
<Giverny> dá pra instalar ele compactado mesmo
<peregrinator_six> mafya, com certeza vc errou... :P
<mafya> giverny, pode ser isso
<mafya> sim claro não rodo isso e fato
<mafya> kkk
<Giverny> mafya: vai em preferências
<mafya> giverny, irei tentar valeu
<Giverny> e ai vai ter lá
<Giverny> themes
<Giverny> tem lá um botão add
<peregrinator_six> mafya,  vc já tem o Elemenatry instalado ai...?!
<Giverny> bem grande
<Giverny> vocÊ aponta pro theme que você baixou
<Giverny> e sucesso
<mafya> peregrinator_six, nunca vire professor ok
<mafya> ok
<mafya> peregrinator_six, não amigo
<peregrinator_six> mafya, o criador do tema em qustão recomenda que vc já o tenha instalado antes rapaz, leu não...?!
<peregrinator_six> mafya, !Elementary
<peregrinator_six> O autor do tema recomenda vivamente a instalação prévia do tema Elementary pois o Atolm foi desenhado já a pensar nessa instalação, sem o Elementary poderá ficar com muitos erros gráficos no seu computador"
<mafya> peregrinator_six, pode ser isso
<mafya> não tenho o elementary
<peregrinator_six> mafya, segue o paso-a-passo direito e para de encher a sua cara de cachaça rapaz... ;)
<mafya> peregrinator_six, alguns temas dependem de outros pra funcionar
<Giverny> mafya: isso mesmo
<peregrinator_six> mafya, se tiver escrito isso no texto sim, mas nem sempre! ;)
<mafya> peregrinator_six, blz vcs são legais
<mafya> peregrinator_six, já parei foi so um copo mas hoje ainda volto com resultado
<peregrinator_six> mafya, http://ubuntued.info/tema-9-elementary
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, perdi a dica... :|
<peregrinator_six> mas to procurando aqui ainda, guenta ai...
<mafya> peregrinator_six, quero ver vc instalar um tema depois de uma dozes
<Um_cara_qualquer> opa
<mafya> peregrinator_six, não se esqueça de como os programadores arrumarão trabalhho no facebook rs
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhauha caracas djow, pensei q o cara tinha abandonado o broder aqui, blz sem pressa
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six,
<peregrinator_six> mafya,  não consumo nenhum tipo de vicio, minha meu PAI e minha mãe não deixam! \o/
<EngSkeeter> Caramba! eu coloquei um cooler na minha vga e a temperatura dela baixou de 79C para 49C
<mafya> peregrinator_six, na boa respeito a todo e agradeço cada dica mas me tratar como pé de cana ai e osso né
<peregrinator_six> *meu PAI...
<mafya> peregrinator_six, quando for mais velho casado vacinado vai tomar algo por enquanto continuem respeitando seus pais e os outros ao seu redor
<komentarze_listy> qual eh o melhor browser pra linha de comando ?
<peregrinator_six>  mafya, não lhe tratei como pé de coisa alguma, nem de moleque... Só disse pra vc para com essa cachaça, ams se não quiser, sua conciencia é o seu guia, só não vai dirigir depois não em...
<mafya> giverny, irei instalar o elementary mas creio que até amanha resolvo isso obrigado por tudo manow uma boa noite
<EngSkeeter> tombando... boa noite
<mafya> peregrinator_six, blz então meu amigo mas tome cuidado com suas palavras cada um pode pensa de um maneira, mesmo assim. Bom amanha continuo com isso to indo jogar um PS3 ve se tem alguem on line
<mafya> peregrinator_six, não bebo mais rs.
<peregrinator_six> mafya, tranquilidade, mas não se ofenda pois eu não ofendo ninguem! Bom descanso e até! :)
<mafya> peregrinator_six, relaxa amigo isso nem se quer abala nossa amizade no irc relaxa
<mafya> uma boa madrugada a todos,
<mafya> fui.........
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, ?
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, ??
<Um_cara_qualquer> opa
<Um_cara_qualquer> diga la campeao
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,61727.0.html
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo ve aqui brow
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, cara nao sei se ta certo isso... tem certeza q tem um tutorial explicando como instalar o ubuntu atraves de um pen drive?
<peregrinator_six> um não milhões..
<Um_cara_qualquer> eta, pera la entao
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, depois que o sistema estiver dentro de um pen driver ele funciona como se fosse o Live CD...
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> certo... xo ve aqui
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/08/creando-um-live-pen/
<RMonteiraum> buennas
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 resolveu sua peleja?
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, entao cara, quando eu tentei usa o criador de disco inicializavel, eu faço igual as imagens, só q quando aperto pra criar, ele fecha e aparece uma janelinha pequena dizendo falha no processo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  mais ou menos
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, estranho, sempre que eu o uso faz tudo certinho...
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, já tentou afzer isso por outro driver...?!
<peregrinator_six> em outro pc...?!
<peregrinator_six> criar um live pen em outro pc...?!
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 rapá... ontem eu tava bem fuçando o backup... e nego tentando invadir meu server... pqp
<RMonteiraum> passei o resto da madruga fechando porta
<barna> Um_cara_qualquer, entra no terminal e digita usb-creator-gtk! ele vai abrir o programa, faz o processo, v qual o erro e pastebin pra gente tenta te ajudar!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum: show :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> ta
<RMonteiraum> e to olhando aqui, ainda tem gente tentando...
<RMonteiraum> usando proxy russo e de tw
<RMonteiraum> cambada mesmo
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, manda tiro nesses vagaba mano... :P SRSRRSRSS
<RMonteiraum> hehehe
<RMonteiraum> mandei mail hj pro provedor do cara
<RMonteiraum> com o log
<RMonteiraum> me responderam em russo
<RMonteiraum> pedindo desculpas
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, fala que tu conheceu um brodinho do rio de janeiro que gosta de caçar vagabundo que fica tentando invadir o sever alheio... :P
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiuAHiuAHiUAHiuAHiHAiAHiUAHiuHaiuha
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, mandar logo os manos do "MOVIMENTO" passar o serou finio nesse trutados ai... AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUAHSUHA
<RMonteiraum> eh mole peregrinator_six?
<Um_cara_qualquer> peregrinator_six, barna pessoal desculpa mesmo, o problema era falta de acesso, ou em outras palavras, tinha q por sudo antes de inicia o usb-creator pra ele funciona
<Um_cara_qualquer> :P
<Um_cara_qualquer> vlw pela ajuda ae rapaziada ;)
<RMonteiraum> cada log gigante... o cara pega as 10 tentatisvas de conexao por cada meia hora e fica....
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, vivendo e ficando menos burro! \o/ rsrrsrsrsrssrs
<RMonteiraum> depois, tenta denovo
<RMonteiraum> com cada nome de usuario q ele tenta.. só vendo
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, cambada de mau acabados... :P
<RMonteiraum> user, xbox, admin, test, oracle, firebird, virtualbox, sql, sysadmin e por ai vai
<Um_cara_qualquer> uhauha peregrinator_six certeza... hoje eu evolui
<barna> heheheheheehe
<barna> massa!
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, missão cumprida então meu patrão...!?
<peregrinator_six> Um_cara_qualquer, então...
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim, tudo nos trink
<barna> peregrinator_six, Givery, valeu pela ajuda com LXDE!
<RMonteiraum> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<peregrinator_six> barna, ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> proxima vez q eu volta aqui vo traze um outro desafio que vai se solucionado de um jeito muito simples...
<peregrinator_six> HUHAUHUHAHUHAH
<RMonteiraum> Um_cara_qualquer em nosso pr[oximo episódio
<RMonteiraum> iuaHiHAiHiAH
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, :P
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, no mesmo IRC channel! \o/
<RMonteiraum> não perca....
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiUAHiuHAiuHaiHaiuHaiHA
<peregrinator_six> HSUAHSHUAHSUAHSUHAUHS
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehe exato
<Um_cara_qualquer> se preparem pra um problema trivial q vai ocupa horas e horas do tempo de vcs e meu principalmente
<peregrinator_six> que tema lindo cara, to com vontade de instala-lo... http://ubuntued.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/1AtolmFinal.jpg
<RMonteiraum> Oferecimento: Freenode, pensou em se conectar, usou freenode... Novo uno, novo tudo e havaianas, as originais
<RMonteiraum> IUAhiUAHiHAiuHaiuAHiuHaiuHAiuHAiuHAiuAHiHA
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, aushuahsuahshauhshahushauhsahhsahaha
<RMonteiraum> \o/* (com pompom na mao)
<RMonteiraum> :P
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, oferecimentos nauru, voce veste no pe e não toma... No joelhu! :D
<RMonteiraum> Jan 10 21:05:29 node1 sshd[30274]: Failed password for invalid user oracle from 210.229.138.244 port 41532 ssh2
<RMonteiraum> Jan 10 21:05:29 node1 sshd[30275]: Received disconnect from 210.229.138.244: 11: Bye Bye
<RMonteiraum> olha isso,,,
<peregrinator_six> 00
<RMonteiraum> Jan 10 21:05:22 node1 sshd[30273]: input_userauth_request: invalid user guest
<RMonteiraum> o log ja esta com 1 mega de uma semana pra cá
<RMonteiraum> e só tem a porta 22, 80, 443 e 10000 no server abertas
<RMonteiraum> vo bota SELINUX nessa Po%$3
<RMonteiraum> num vai passar nem sessão da tarde
<RMonteiraum> :D
<peregrinator_six> AUHSUAHSUAHSUAHSHUASHHAUHS
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, pota o capitão nascimento e pronto! :)
<peregrinator_six> *bota...
<RMonteiraum> vo botá é o CAPETÃO mesmo'
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiuAHiuahiuhAiuhAIUhIahIUAHiuah
<RMonteiraum> cambada de mongol
<RMonteiraum> mas ta tranquilis mesmo
<RMonteiraum> eu tava com preguiça de colocar a vpn... agora vai rolar
<RMonteiraum> aí naum tem mais treta
<RMonteiraum> vai entrar na casa do Carvalho mesmo
<peregrinator_six> RSSRRS
<RMonteiraum> eu sempre coloco pra só aceitars conexão do meu IP... mas como meu ddns só fica no meu note, eu acho chato ir no site do dyndns, pra apontar pra maquina q eu to usuando
<peregrinator_six> aprovado!
<RMonteiraum> mas eh uma opcao boa tb
<RMonteiraum> naum curto mto vpn naum
<RMonteiraum> acho lento
<RMonteiraum> peregrinator_six , o q q vc usaria?
<peregrinator_six> cara o que fosse menos arriscado! :)
<RMonteiraum> AEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE pinga essa PO%$# agora!
<RMonteiraum> naum entra nem vento mais
<RMonteiraum> >P
<RMonteiraum> rsrsrs
<peregrinator_six> tá empolgadaço aço aço mems em fiote...?! ) 0o
<peregrinator_six> :P
<peregrinator_six> *mesmo...
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<RMonteiraum> pra vc ver neh
<RMonteiraum> Ping Pong - Esta mensagem aparece quando o servidor manda uma mensagem para verificar se o usuário está realmente conectado.
<RMonteiraum> vish
<RMonteiraum> meu script de mir ta bixadaum
<RMonteiraum> os acentos não aparecem
<RMonteiraum> :(
<_DS2_Minina_> Hello! Quem aqui vai na Campus Party tb? =)
<victor1903> Ola pessoal, to passando por um problema, sei q aki eh sobre o ubuntu, mas eh q to tentando instalar windows e ubuntu na mesma maquina soh q eu jah havia instalado ubuntu antes, entao quando fui instalar o xp deu erro dizendo q era a respeito do HD, gostaria de saber se podem me ajudar
<Patricia> boa noite a todos fui-me em-iuf
<barna> victor1903, fale mais o q vc fez!
<victor1903> barna eu instalei primeiro o ubuntu 10.10 (jah havia instalado 10.04 nele) e quando instalar o xp deu erro dizendo alguma coisa sobre o HD
<barna> victor1903, vc saberia dizer qual o erro?
<victor1903> barna Eu jah tentei formatar todo o note com o gparted pelo LiveCD e nada, particionei no formato q o windows reconhece e nada tb
<victor1903> barna vou mandar pra vc perai
<barna> ok
<RMonteiraum> Patricia noite
<RMonteiraum> victor1903 ja viu se com o hd limpo, consegue instalar?
<RMonteiraum> algume sabe se tem mIRC pra smartphone? \o/ uaihaiuhaiuhaiuahiah
<barna> RMonteiraum, acho q sim!
<barna> eu pesquisei isso esses dias e encontrei alguma coisa!
<RMonteiraum> massa heim
<victor1903> vou mandar o erro
<RMonteiraum> o saco deve ser pra digitar
<RMonteiraum> :D
<RMonteiraum> vou colocar no meu tel
<barna> foi por isso q num instalei!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<RMonteiraum> :P
<RMonteiraum> coloquei voIP no meu sony
<RMonteiraum> c510 show de bola...
<RMonteiraum> mesmo pelo 3g ficou show
<barna> eu to tentando colocar skype no meu!
<RMonteiraum> ja tenho twitter, facebook
<RMonteiraum> mas nem uso mais o facebook
<RMonteiraum> msn nunca funfou
<RMonteiraum> \o/
<barna> RMonteiraum, vamo pro canal off-topic?
<RMonteiraum> onde q eh?!
<RMonteiraum> hehehe
<barna> ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2 #)
<victor1903> barna tah ae o erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/552697/
<barna> abrindo!
<barna> ixi, vai dar pau aki!
<barna> to sem ram!
<barna> ja volto!
<barna> victor1903, estranho esse erro!
<barna> vc criou a partição ntfs no gparted ou pelo instalador do win?
<victor1903> sim sim
<victor1903> e nada
<barna> sim o q? gparted ou win?
<victor1903> ah tah, pelo gparted do live cd
<victor1903> o do win nem inicia
<RMonteiraum> victor1903 esse note ja veio com sistema operacional e qdo você foi instalar o ubuntu, roulou... o problema foi qdo foi instalar o win junto?
<RMonteiraum> e mesmo colocando o win sozinho, ele não liga/
<RMonteiraum> ?
<RMonteiraum> não roda*
<victor1903> RMonteiraum eh o seguinte o pc dela veio com win 7 e formatei e instalei somente o ubuntu 10.04 e agora qria instalar o xp e o ubuntu 10.10
<RMonteiraum> tendi
<RMonteiraum> seguinte
<RMonteiraum> deve ser uma opcao q vem marcada na bios
<RMonteiraum> ja tive esse problema
<barna> victor1903, o q eu faria é: entraria no gparted, apagaria TODAS as partições, daria boot pelo cd do win, e criaria a partição ntfs pelo win!
<barna> hummmm! esse problema eu nunca tinha visto!
<RMonteiraum> da uma procurada pelo código q apareceu *** STOP: 0x0000007B (0xF894D528, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000) "
<RMonteiraum> no google
<RMonteiraum> ja tive mtos problemas
<RMonteiraum> eh algo relacionado a controladora do hd
<RMonteiraum> o win7, vista, distro linux rodam
<RMonteiraum> xp q não roda
<victor1903> barna jah tentei fazer isso e nao funcionou, o gerenciador de particoes do win nem inicia
<RMonteiraum> deficienciia mesmo
<RMonteiraum> victor1903 http://forums.techarena.in/operating-systems/1160928.htm
<RMonteiraum> a solucao esta aí
<barna> victor1903, vc testou o cd do win em outro comp?
<RMonteiraum> esse note eh eclipse?
<RMonteiraum> [victor1903] esse note eh eclipse ou dell ou hp?
<RMonteiraum> barna ja aconteceu mto comigo
<RMonteiraum> apanhei igual bandido corno
<RMonteiraum> daí, um cara da hitech quis me cobrar 90 pila pra instalar pra mim...
<RMonteiraum> mandei ele a pqp e cacei a solucao
<barna> hehehehehehehehehe
<RMonteiraum> ele falou q tinha q atualizar o software... q só com o programa q ele tinha q dava jeito
<RMonteiraum> bundao do crl
<RMonteiraum> victor1903 ?
<RMonteiraum> Sr Wilson?
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<victor1903> oi
<victor1903> rsrs
<victor1903> esse note eh compaq (HP)
<RMonteiraum> [victor1903] entaum,,,, em HP rola até kernel panic depois da arualizacao
<RMonteiraum> atualizacao, cuidado
<RMonteiraum> victor1903 leu o topico q te passei?
<victor1903> RMonteiraum to lendo
<RMonteiraum> victor1903 olha esse http://forum.clubedohardware.com.br/resolvido-stop-0x0000007b/790635
<barna> vou ler tb!
<RMonteiraum> em portugues
<barna> só pra aprender!
<RMonteiraum> pode te ajudar também
<RMonteiraum> pode ter certeza q eh isso... nossa... ja pelejei por causa disso
<barna> é bom saber!
<barna> eu ja tive muito pau com o acpi da bios (acho q era isso)!
<RMonteiraum> acpi bixao?
<RMonteiraum> nunca tive prob com isso
<barna> tinha q desabilitar na bios! em desktop!
<barna> se não o ubuntu num instalava!
<barna> eu ja pelejei com isso tb!
<RMonteiraum> o unico problema q estou tendo com acpi é usando o VirtualBox
<RMonteiraum> não consigo usar a funcao acpipowerbutton nem a pau
<RMonteiraum> pra desligar a maquina XP
<RMonteiraum> virtual
<RMonteiraum> mas resolvi enganando ela,... agora, mando o ubuntu enviar um rpc shutdown e ta tudo certo
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<barna> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<barna> aki funciona de boa!
<barna> só num funciona os dois processadores no virtualbox! só 1! dai ele fica meio lento!
<RMonteiraum> barna mas o processador é dual? se for dual, não roda mesmo não
<RMonteiraum> engracado q se você usar um celeron, ele compartilha o proc
<RMonteiraum> se você usar um dual, ele não compartilha....
<barna> eu tenho um dual core 1.6!
<barna> no ubuntu rola gerenciamento de velocidade independente e uso independente de boa!
<barna> mas não libera p/ usar os dois no Vbox! ja com VmWare ele deixa usar os dois!
<RMonteiraum> hummm
<RMonteiraum> acho q melhorou isso na versao nova
<RMonteiraum> 4.0
<RMonteiraum> apanhei pra colocar ela pra funcionar com vrdp...
<RMonteiraum> agora a funcao é VRDE ou HEADLESS
<barna> 4.0??? nossa! to usando o 3.1 ainda!
<barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<RMonteiraum> to com um ubuntu server rodando 2 vms
<barna> o 3.2 deu pau com a mesa digitalizadora!
<RMonteiraum> 4... qdo saiu eu atualizei e quase tomei esporro do dono da empresa porque o sistema dele ficou parado
<RMonteiraum> não conseguia rodar nem a pau
<barna> dai deixei o 3.1 e nunca mais atualizei! tranquei a versão no synaptic!
<RMonteiraum> lendo, vi q o comando havia mudado de "VboxManage startvm UUID --vrdp" para "VBoxManage startvm UUID headless"
<RMonteiraum> sem cabeça mesmo
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<barna> nossa q treta!
<_DS2_Minina_> Hello! Quem aqui vai na Campus Party tb? =)
<barna> qualquer hora eu vou atualizar e ver o q rola!
<barna> _DS2_Minina_, onde vai ser?
<_DS2_Minina_> ××(barna)××: SP
<barna> massa!
<barna> vai ser quando!
<barna> d repente eu vou!
<barna> to precisando ir a SP mesmo!
<RMonteiraum> barna vo nessa
<barna> _DS2_Minina_, quando q vai ser?
<RMonteiraum> cansadaum mesmo
<barna> RMonteiraum, blz kra!
<barna> T+
<RMonteiraum> 20 pras 4 ha
<RMonteiraum> abraço ae
<barna> eu acho q vou deixar o download dos mapas aki e vou durmi tb!
<_DS2_Minina_> ××(barna)××: dia 17 a 23 de janeiro
<barna> lascou!
<barna> num vai dar!
<barna> vou estar trabalhando num evento aki!
<_DS2_Minina_> barna Mas não tem mais ingresso não... os 6.500 resgotaram =/
<barna> ai lascou d vez!
<barna> bom galera, vou durmi tb!
<barna> boa noite a todos!
<barna> T+
<Prepona> ...
<dudux> olá, bom dia galera, quem puder me ajudar seria muito grato com a seguinte situação, eu tenho três usuarios no ubuntu e gostaria de saber como faço para administrar os horarios que cada usuario pode usar o computador, alguém conhece alguma aplicação ou se posso fazer isso no proprio ubuntu? a versao do meu ubuntu é 10.10
<liberie> dudux: o que voce pode fazer e usar algum gerenciador de lanhouse
<liberie> ou usar o TimeKpr
<liberie> https://launchpad.net/timekpr
<liberie> http://home.roadrunner.com/~crjackson/timekpr/
<dudux> liberie, mas eu nao teria que usar um gerenciador de lanhouse em um computador servidor e(ou) pelo menos uma estaçao? ou posso usar em um computador?
<liberie> pode , mas o timekpr
<liberie> talvez fique mais facil para voce
<liberie> olhe os links que passei
<rootsh> dudux: ele use shell ou gráfico ?
<dudux> liberie, vou ver
<dudux> rootsh, grafico
<liberie> rootsh: xorg ou shell o timekpr vai fazer as regras no linux-pam
<liberie> e gerenciar isso para ele
<rootsh> liberie: em shell dá para fazer uma gambi com shell script, dele checar a hora
<liberie> hehehe
<liberie> sabia que voce iria sugerir isso
<liberie> ;)
<liberie> mas para novatos e complicado isso
<mactimes> dudux, O que você quer fazer, exatamente?  Limitar o tempo que o usuário permanece conectado (como em uma lan house) ou limitar os horários em que o usuário pode se conectar e manter-se conectado (por exemplo, definir que determinado só pode utilizar o computador de 08:00h às 10:00h)?
<rootsh> liberie: mas é um bom motivo para aprender fazer gambiarra
<rootsh> liberie: o mundo é movido a gambiarras
<mactimes> dudux, Se for este último caso, pode querer dar uma olhada em /etc/security/time.conf
<mactimes> dudux, Você pode definir horários os quais você deseja permitir que os usuários (ou determinado usuário) pode utilizar o computador.
<mactimes> rootsh, E não, o mundo não é movido a gambiarras, na verdade, gambiarras é o que o atrasa. =)
<dudux> mactimes, o que eu quero é, que um usuario do meu computador possa se logar no sistema durante determinado tempo durante o dia, ou se nao conseguir fazer isso, fazer com que eu possa determinadar um horario para ele usar o computador
<mactimes> dudux, Então, o que enviei é o que está procurando.  /etc/security/time.conf
<dudux> mactimes, vou dar uma olhada também na sua dica
<mactimes> dudux, Há comentários no arquivo, por padrão.  Pode querer dar uma olhada em 'man time.conf'
<liberie> mactimes: estava tentando evitar ir por essa rota
<liberie> e ir para algo gerenciavel via X
<dudux> estou olhando as dicas do mactimes e do liberie, daki a pouco venho com a melhor que se aplica pra mim
<liberie> ja que pela maneira da pergunta eu notei que o dudux tem pouca experiencia
<mactimes> liberie, Porquê evitar fazer o certo?
<liberie> ja que e simples
<liberie> mactimes: usar um app X para gerenciar isso para voce nao e um modo errado
<mactimes> liberie, O arquivo de configuração é bastante simples.  Com o gedit ele altera, se for o caso.
<liberie> e apenas usar um frontend
<liberie> time.conf nao iria resolver logout
<liberie> apenas login
<mactimes> dudux, Qual é, exatamente, sua intenção?  Acho que ficaria mais fácil poder ajudá-lo se soubéssemos exatamente o que você quer fazer e, talvez, o porquê.
<dudux> mactimes, ok vou tentar explicar...
<mactimes> dudux, Não precisa explicar muito.  Basta nos dizer de forma sucinta pra quê você quer este controle, qual a finalidade.
<dudux> eu tenho 3 usuários em em pc, e gostaria determinar que cada usuário pudesse usar o computador durante 3 horas cada usuario.
<dudux> durante o dia
<dudux> pronto, é isso
<dudux> mactimes, vc entendeu meu problema?
<mactimes> dudux, Tem, sim, um sistema de accounting que não lembro o nome agora.  Deixa eu fazer uma pesquisa aqui.  Me dá um minuto.
<dudux> :)
<dudux> mactimes, ok
<liberie> dudux: olha o link que te passei
<liberie> ira resolver seu problema
<liberie> facilmente
<dudux> liberie, já vi e gostei, mas gosto de ter mais de uma opção.
<dudux> liberie, é sempre bom!
<dudux> :)
<liberie> bem a UNICA opção nesse caso
<liberie> seria voce manipular o pam diretamente
<liberie> isso via scripts
<liberie> e usar tambem o time.conf
<liberie> ira ter de usar ambos
<liberie> se voce quer algo apenas instalar e rodar e a opção mais indicada
<liberie> se voce quer fazer voce mesmo
<liberie> recomendo estudar PAM e time.conf
<dudux> liberie, é eu li os comentarios no arquivo time.conf
<mactimes> dudux, Pode utilizar por script se quiser.  Uma boa opção é utilizar o 'ac' do pacote 'acct'
<mactimes> dudux, sudo apt-get install acct && man ac
<mactimes> dudux, Ainda estou pesquisando aqui.  Me dá mais uns minutos.
<dudux> mactimes, sem problemas
<liberie> boa sorte ai dudux
<dudux> liberie, vou estudar o PAM e o time.conf mais tarde, depois que chegar no trabalho
<dudux> liberie, mas o link que vc me passou já está no meu browser
<liberie> claro que seu script tera de nao so apenas usar linux-pam e time.conf mas tambem um contador de tempo
<liberie> aviso para os usuarios quanto estiver expirando o tempo etc...
<liberie> por isso recomendei algo que funciona out of the box
<dudux> liberie, entendo
<mactimes> dudux, Bem, o que você vai precisar para ter controle total, da forma que você quer é:
<mactimes> dudux, 1) Limitar os horários de logon destes usuários no /etc/security/time.conf
<mactimes> dudux, 2) Limitar o tempo de logon destes usuários através do 'ac', que você pode instalar a partir do pacote 'acct'.
<dudux> mactimes, somente?
<mactimes> dudux, Sim.
<dudux> mactimes, vou verificar, qualquer coisa eu volto aqui.
<dudux> mactimes, valeu pela dica
<mactimes> dudux, No caso do 'ac', vai querer gerar um script da seguinte forma:  Caso o usuário já esteja logado e tiver ultrapassado o horário em que ele pode estar conectado, finalizar a sessão dele.  Caso o tempo total em que o usuário pode permanecer conectado tenha sido atingido, finalizar a sessão dele.
<mactimes> dudux, Vai ser mais simples do que você manipular o PAM, na minha opinião.
<dudux> mactimes, parece que sim, estou vendo aqui no google
<dudux> :)
<mactimes> dudux, Pode coloca este script no crontab do root e colocá-lo para ser executado a cada 1 minuto.
<dudux> mactimes, certo
<dudux> mactimes, já-me vou, obrigado pela força
<mactimes> dudux, Por nada.
<Mano_Chao> bom dia!
<masilli> boas!
<masilli> preciso de ajuda
<masilli> tou com dificuldades em actualizar o ubuntu netbook remix
<masilli> tenho o Ubuntu instalado no disco de 4Gb do  Asus EEEPC 901
<masilli> e ao fazer actualizações diz que não tenho espaço
<masilli> como faço para usar o 2º disco de 16Gb para as actualizações, e instalar aplicações?
<liberie> particionando corretamente seus discos
<liberie> o /var/cache deveria estar no seu sdb
<masilli> esqueci de dizer que sou principiante no mundo Linux :/
<masilli> logo, não percebi o que quis dizer
<zer0ne> fo eva
<Patricia> aid moB Bom dia
<Um_cara_qualquer> apo
<Um_cara_qualquer> opa
<Um_cara_qualquer> buenos dias para ustedes
<pqatsi> dias
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem saberia da uma mao pra um problema de instalaçao do ubuntu atravez do pen drive?
<Um_cara_qualquer> isso é o q aparece na janela quando vo tenta da o boot pelo pen drive q ta com o linux instalado: SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian... etc... Unknown keyboard in configuration file. boot:
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu nao faço a menor ideia do que fase... se alguem tiver alguma ideia fala ae por favor
<pqatsi> ixi
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: como vc criou esse pendrive?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<pqatsi> porque o bootloader dele quem ta zoado
<Um_cara_qualquer> tem q se mais especifico nessa pergunta oO
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> acho q ta como vfat
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao sei mais o q fala do pen drive hehe o_O
<pqatsi> ta
<pqatsi> mas como voce gerou o pendrive?
<pqatsi> com a propria aplicacao do ubuntu, com o unetbootin
<Um_cara_qualquer> usei o gparted
<Um_cara_qualquer> e o usb creator
<Um_cara_qualquer> gparted formato pra vfat... depois o usb-creator gero o resto do SO no pen drive pra pode usa ou instala ele
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao sei se é isso q vc pergunto...
<Um_cara_qualquer> alias nao tenho certeza se ta como vfat... talvez esteja em ext3 tambem
<Um_cara_qualquer> alow
<Um_cara_qualquer> réup?
<pqatsi> o pendrive tem que ser formatado como vfat e tem que ter 1 particao
<pqatsi> nao tive boas experiencias usando superdisk (Criar o FS sem particionar)
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm somos dois entao
<Um_cara_qualquer> acho q nao to criando partiçao...
<Um_cara_qualquer> como vc faria?
<pqatsi> cria uma particao com o tamanho do disco inteiro
<pqatsi> e roda o usb-creator nele :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> isso aqui vc diz?
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/08/creando-um-live-pen/
<Um_cara_qualquer> a parte em que tem q por o maximo de espaço disponivel?
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> cria uma MBR no pendrive
<pqatsi> depois cria uma particao com o tamanho inteiro da pendrive
<pqatsi> e roda o usb-creator
<pqatsi> qual a dificuldade?
<Patricia> usb-creator-gtk
<Um_cara_qualquer> vish uhahua guenta la brow... nao so aquele expert
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo procura aqui como faz
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: nao tem que ser expert
<pqatsi> abre o utilitario de unidades e faca isso
<Patricia> para que serve isso 'zeitgeist-daemon' zeitgeist-datahub'?
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: voce ta assumindo q n sabe sem nem tentar. ¬¬
<Um_cara_qualquer> to tentando aqui cara huahua calma
<Um_cara_qualquer> tem gente q é debil mental de vez em quando, mais espera la entao
<Patricia> 'zeitgeist-daemon' zeitgeist-datahub' isso deixa o sistema lerdo, é so parar q volta ao normal, para q ele serve?
<Patricia> quero saber para que ele serve, e depois remover os dois
<Tardochi> Patricia, aticou minha curiosidade :)
<Patricia> oi
<Tardochi> Patricia, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/zeitgeist-daemon.1.html
<Patricia> da para resumir ?
<pqatsi> Patricia: falando sozinha?
<pqatsi> mactimes: mac!
<Tardochi> sim, responsável por controlar as atividades do seu computador, do que esta fazendo, email, navegação e afins
<Patricia> ¬¬
<Patricia> Tardochi: removerr daria problema?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Yoz!
<mactimes> pqatsi, What's "pegging", man?
<Tardochi> Patricia, deixa eu ler com mais atenção
<Tardochi> um min
<Patricia> tah vlw e obrigada
<mactimes> pqatsi, Name your issue and will hunt it DOWN!
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> start-pulseaudio-kde
<Patricia> o que faz se nunca instalei o kde nessa instalação do gnome
<Patricia> srsr
<pqatsi> HUaUHAUHAuHauHAuA
<pqatsi> [11/01-11:38:33] < Patricia> start-pulseaudio-kde
<pqatsi> [11/01-11:38:45] < Patricia> o que faz se nunca instalei o kde nessa instalação do gnome
<pqatsi> Lol
<Patricia> pqatsi: ?
<pqatsi> mactimes: tem garruchas e bacamartes!
<pqatsi> se tiver, separa o bacamarte que ele é meu!
<Patricia> pqatsi: por q ele esta?
 * mactimes grabs a gun and **poof** in his head...
<Tardochi> Acredito, Patricia que se remover tu não vaer o log, mas não sei lhe dizer se vai corromper, acho que o z...datahub pode dar problema em arquivo de python
<Tardochi> pare os serviços ao invés de remover
<Tardochi> se der problema reinicie
<Tardochi> agora vou ali ajudar um companheiro de trampo
<Patricia> ok
<Patricia> vlw
<Patricia> vou colocar um killall nele na inicialização
<Patricia> :P
<mactimes> pqatsi, Estou online desde cedo.  Fui num cRiente há pouco, acabo de retornar.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Server down. (O_o)
<pqatsi> mactimes: ja que vc ta animadinho, me ajuda ai
<mactimes> pqatsi, NÃO!
<mactimes> pqatsi, Just kidding =)
<mactimes> pqatsi, What's the matter?
<pqatsi> mactimes: RHAS6 com uma aplicacao que usa telnetd (Ela roda no login do usuario como se fosse shell)
<Patricia> pqatsi: para q serve 'start-pulseaudio-kde' como ele foi instalado, nao instalei o kde nesta instalação
<pqatsi> dando
<Patricia> <pqatsi> HUaUHAUHAuHauHAuA
<Patricia> <pqatsi> [11/01-11:38:33] < Patricia> start-pulseaudio-kde
<Patricia> <pqatsi> [11/01-11:38:45] < Patricia> o que faz se nunca instalei o kde nessa instalação do gnome
<Patricia> <pqatsi> Lol
<pqatsi> mactimes: telnetd all network ports in use
<pqatsi> Patricia: porque o pulseaudio nao pode ter os scripts nele?
<mactimes> Patricia, Sem flood, por gentileza.  Utilize-se de um pastebin.
<pqatsi> por exemplo
<pqatsi> mactimes: voce vai me ajudar de qualquer jeito. até porque voce vai curtir a zuca
<pqatsi> *zica
<Patricia> ah ta vou coloar no paste srsr
<pqatsi> mactimes: entao, esse RHAS ai ta com +- 220 logins agora
<Patricia> pqatsi mas é padrao vir com akilo?
<pqatsi> ask dpkg Patricia
<pqatsi> dpkg -L pulseaudio
<Patricia> nao foi o que eu perguntei
<Patricia> mas deixa
<Patricia> nao quero mais
<mactimes> Patricia, Me faz dois favores?  1) Aprenda a escrever.  Enter não é pontuação.  2) Cresça.
<pqatsi> AUhUHAuAHuHAuHauHAuHAuHAuHauHAuHAuHAu
<Patricia> mactimes: cuide de sua vida
<mactimes> pqatsi, Tem algum serviço rodando como shell?
<Patricia> palhaço
<Patricia> :)
<pqatsi> mactimes: me da meu bacamarte que o tiro de misericordia é meu!
 * Patricia stress
<mactimes> Patricia, Se não tem o que fazer, por favor, vá "não fazer nada" no off-topic.  Tem gente aqui querendo suporte/ajuda.
<Patricia> pq vc nao vai
<rootsh> Patricia: vai pescar
<Patricia> afff
<pqatsi> UahUAHuAH
<pqatsi> rootsh: boa lembrança
<Patricia> que bando de idiota
<Patricia> ignorated :D
<mactimes> Patricia, Filha, teu português já é ruim.  Acabo de ver que o inglês é pior, então não força.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não me respondeu.  Qual o problema, exatamente?  Algum serviço rodando como se fosse shell?
<Patricia>  pqatsi!*@* adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<Patricia>  rootsh!*@* adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<Patricia>  mactimes adicionado à lista de ignorados.
<mactimes> Patricia, FODA-SE
<pqatsi> ui
<pqatsi> povo que não sabe brincar
<pqatsi> mactimes: o problema n e esse
<mactimes> pqatsi, Vai querer ajuda ou vai dar corda ao troll fêmea?
<pqatsi> cada sessao da aplicacao e um login no telnet
<pqatsi> entenda, e um telnetd normal onde o shell do user e o sistema da empresa
<pqatsi> o problea e que ta passando de 200 usuarios ele ta barrando
<pqatsi> (falo 200 mas nao sei o limite exato)
<mactimes> pqatsi, Antes de qualquer coisa:  Porquê é que você está rodando o tosco do telnetd ao invés de um sshd?
<pqatsi> talvez porque eu nao tenha controle das solucoes?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Como assim?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Não é o server admin?
<pqatsi> afff
<pqatsi> mactimes: cara, esqueca isso, a merda tem que rodar via telnet
<pqatsi> eu administro o servidor, nao a solucao inteira
<pqatsi> e ninguem quer virar essa merda pra ssh
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ok.  Então, o que está acontecendo?  Cada conexão de telnet está gerando mais de uma sessão?
<pqatsi> so preciso entender porque ele ta barrando os logins
<pqatsi> nao
<mactimes> pqatsi, "barrando"?
<pqatsi> mactimes: simplesmente passa de 200 logins ele bloqueia
<mactimes> pqatsi, Consegue acesso ssh pra mim?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Os logins são com o mesmo usuário?
<pqatsi> infelizmente nesse server n posso passar n
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> mactimes: eu pensei ser algo do ulimit/sysctl
<pqatsi> mas nao era
<pqatsi> falaram que podia ser pam tb,  to investigando
<mactimes> pqatsi, Fácil:  Conecta da tua máquina e me dá acessa à tua máquina. =)
<pqatsi> valid address only via ipv6 :D
<Um_cara_qualquer> pqatsi, meu jovem, o erro permanece =(
<mactimes> pqatsi, Qual a mensagem que recebe?  Connection refused?
<pqatsi> nao
<mactimes> pqatsi, Mandei meu endereço ipv6 pra você no PVT
<pqatsi> mactimes: telnetd all network ports in use
<pqatsi> :p
<mactimes> pqatsi, Hummm.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Isto é a mensagem do daemon local?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Já viu se não é isto? http://lists.ozlabs.org/pipermail/linuxppc-embedded/2003-July/011625.html
<pqatsi> mactimes: aparentemente o que da no cliente. eu nao consegui simular ainda a situacao
<mactimes> pqatsi, Já verificou os limites de conexões na configuração do telnetd?
<pqatsi> entao
<mactimes> pqatsi, Então??
<pqatsi> mactimes: quem controla isso n e o xinetd/inetd?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Depende se está rodando standalone ou não.
<rootsh> pqatsi: usando telnet ?
<pqatsi> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:23                  0.0.0.0:*                   OUÇA       2205/xinetd
<pqatsi> rootsh: sim, e nao e escolha minha
<mactimes> pqatsi, Tá rodando RH, não é?
<pqatsi> so preciso resolver esse trem do numero de sessoes maximo
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> [root@D3SGH ~]# lsb_release -d
<pqatsi> Description:	Red Hat Enterprise Linux AS release 4 (Nahant)
<pqatsi> nossa, sera q e questao do numero de devices? nao tinha me alertado a isso
<mactimes> pqatsi, Foi o que enviei no link
<pqatsi> sim mactimes
<ElDeablo> Boa tarde/dia
<mactimes> pqatsi, Verifica se nas configurações tem max_con e max_pty
<mactimes> pqatsi, Se tiver, joga pra cima.
<mactimes> pqatsi, Verifica o limite atual.
<pqatsi> max_con e max_pty do sysctl tao relativamente ok
<mactimes> pqatsi, Qual o limite atual?
<pqatsi> kernel.pty.max = 4096
<pqatsi> net.core.somaxconn = 4096
<mactimes> pqatsi, Hummmm.
<liberie> aqui e canal da RH agora
<liberie> ?
<pqatsi> hahahahahha
<pqatsi> tinha que ter um cricri
<liberie> por favor leva isso no offtopic ou em pvt
<liberie> regras sao para todos
<pqatsi> mactimes: mas hein
<mactimes> liberie, Tem alguém aqui precisando de suporte, ainda que Ubuntu?
<mactimes> liberie, Está atrapalhando você a prestar suporte a alguém?
<liberie> nao vem a o caso veja as regras da freenode
<pqatsi> da freenode?
<liberie> sim
<mactimes> liberie, Pra começar, não são regras da freenode.  Então, se não sabe do que está falando, shhhhh!
<pqatsi> liberie: mano, nao fala merda vai. vc dizer que é off no canal ainda vai, mas botar as regras da freenode, nao tem nada a ver nesse caso
<pqatsi> segundo
<pqatsi> o canal ta parado e nem estamos fazendo piadinhas
<pqatsi> e um problema chat oque to tendo
<pqatsi> e dai que é um RH
<liberie> otimo
<pqatsi> aconteceria igual num ubuntu da vida
<liberie> voce quem sabe
<pqatsi> thanks
<mactimes> liberie, "!abuso | mactimes prestando suporte a xinetd para telnet no canal"  Feel free
<Um_cara_qualquer> pqatsi, ta muito ocupado ai garoto?
<liberie> mactimes: nao se preucupe
<liberie> pode continuar o offtopic
<liberie> canal e de voces mesmo
<liberie> ;)
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: +-
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: conseguiu gerar a pendrive?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Então, as conexões estão espaçadas?  o xinetd, pelo que estou vendo, só permite 25 conexões por segundo.  Já tentou fazer testes de conexão mais espaçadas?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Ou trocar o limite?
<mactimes> pqatsi, Qual a dificuldade do Um_cara_qualquer ?
<pqatsi> mactimes: boot via usb
<pqatsi> ele pelo visto criou o boot na pendrive usando fat em superdisk
<pqatsi> e o bootloader achou feio
<Um_cara_qualquer> poise
<Um_cara_qualquer> mactimes, 1 sec
<mactimes> Um_cara_qualquer, Cara, alguns BIOS precisam que o CMOS seja configurado para permitir boot por external device ou USB device.
<pqatsi> mactimes: nao e o caso dele
<pqatsi> e bootloader mesmo
<mactimes> Um_cara_qualquer, Outro dia fiquei igual a um retardado sem entender porque não conseguia dar boot no meu Debian do HD externo.
<pqatsi> o syslinux para aantes de achar o FS
<Um_cara_qualquer> pqatsi, instalei o mbr como vc falo... ai criei uma partiçao com o tamanho total do pen drive... em seguida instalei o ubuntu... e o mesmo erro aconteceu
<Um_cara_qualquer> mactimes, pode ser isso mesmo
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: mas voce fez como no site do gondim?
<pqatsi> mandou instalar na particao 1 ao invez de na raiz?
<pqatsi> por ex.
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/08/creando-um-live-pen/ ?
<mactimes> Um_cara_qualquer, Cara, entra no CMOS da máquina e ativa todas as opções de boot que tiver lá.
<pqatsi> /dev/sdb1 ao inves de /dev/sdb
<pqatsi> nao adianta
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: sim
<pqatsi> o sistema da boot
<pqatsi> nao e mais culpa da bios
<mactimes> Um_cara_qualquer, Qual a placa-mãe?
<pqatsi> e o syslinux que ta zoado
<pqatsi> mactimes: --------^
<Um_cara_qualquer> vish guenta ae
<pqatsi> nao precisa Um_cara_qualquer
<pqatsi> sua bios da boot
<mactimes> pqatsi, tem certeza?
<pqatsi> mactimes: a mensagem de erro que ele mandou e do syslinux
<pqatsi> entao boota
<Um_cara_qualquer> calma la galera, muita informaçao
<Um_cara_qualquer> vamo com calma
<pqatsi> [11/01-11:06:17] < Um_cara_qualquer> isso é o q aparece na janela quando vo tenta da o boot pelo pen drive q ta com o linux instalado: SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian... etc...  Unknown keyboard in configuration file. boot:
<pqatsi> mactimes: capici
<Um_cara_qualquer> é
<marcos> o  virtual   box  ose  nao  vem  com  a  opção  de  virtualização de  hadware  alguem  sabe  me  dizer como faz  pra  habilitar
<mactimes> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, táááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá.....
<pqatsi> hahahahahah
<Um_cara_qualquer> haha certo certo
<Um_cara_qualquer> seguinte
<Um_cara_qualquer> é pra instalar o negocio entao em sdc1 ao inves de apenas sdc, é isso?!
<pqatsi> Um_cara_qualquer: sim
<pqatsi> usando sdc1 como exemplo
<Um_cara_qualquer> tao pera ae
<pqatsi> pode ser sdd1 sde1
<pqatsi> sei la
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim
<pqatsi> mas e na blablalba1
 * mactimes would rather use UUID's =)
<pqatsi> mactimes: nao começa...
<mactimes> pqatsi, X)
<mactimes> pqatsi, En-tão.  Viu os limits do xinetd?
<marcos> alguem sabe  porq  nao  vem apção de  virtualização de  hadware no  virtual  box ose
<mactimes> pqatsi, /etc/xinetd.conf | cps
<pqatsi> marcos: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic
<liberie> hahaha
<liberie> e so para rir mesmo
<mactimes> liberie, Já está julgando errado.  Se estivesse no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic saberia que o que ele está dizendo é que JÁ ENVIOU A RESPOSTA PARA O QUE ELE QUER lá.
<pqatsi> [11/01-12:09:34] < peregrinator_six> marcos, beleza.
<pqatsi> [11/01-12:14:30] < pqatsi> marcos: tem que ter suporte no processador pra ter virtualizacao por hardware
<pqatsi> liberie: cara, larga mao de ser cricri
<liberie> como falei e para rir mesmo
<liberie> :)
<pqatsi> ah sim, nao posso escrever em mais de um canal nao ne
<mactimes> Só se for de si mesmo...
<pqatsi> normal
<liberie> mas nao deixem que atrapalhe o assunto de voces
<liberie> continuem
<pqatsi> cara, que babaca
<mactimes> liberie, Não tem mais o que fazer, não?
<pqatsi> liberie: eu mandei la por acidente
<pqatsi> imbecil
<mactimes> pqatsi, E você, já viu o que mandei sobre o xinetd?
<rickwap> boa tarde
<pqatsi> mactimes: calma, ssh ta com um delay monstro
<marcos> pqatsi  eu  acho  q  é  questão de  sistema  operacional
<peregrinator_six> rickwap, boa tarde menino. :)
<rickwap> boa bro peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, user de window$ vista... :P
<xGrind> vista nunca kkk
<xGrind> xp as vezes
<pqatsi> marcos: cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep "(vmx|svm)"
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, a sei, me engana que eu gosto... :P
<rickwap> alguem sabe como ativar AHCI no bios da placa mae asrock?
<pqatsi> marcos: se retornar alguma coisa, é porque seu processador tem suporte
<peregrinator_six> quem usa um usa todos!
<pqatsi> se nao, entao tem q trocar
<pqatsi> marcos: mas se tiver deveras suporte, pode ser que o modulo do kvm esteja te atrapalhando
<pqatsi> mas veja isso primeiro
<liberie> marcos qual seu processador ?
<marcos> liberie dual core
<liberie> dual core nao e um processador
<liberie> mas sim um processador de dois cores
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<liberie> mas checa teu /proc/cpuinfo e ve se voce tem em flags , svm ou vmx
<pqatsi> [11/01-12:19:48] < pqatsi> marcos: cat /proc/cpuinfo | egrep "(vmx|svm)"
<liberie> se nao tiver olhe na BIOS se esta habilitado virtualização por hardware , por padrao processadores intel nao
<liberie> a intel sempre recomenda a os integradores a desabilitar Virtualizacao por padrao em suas bios
<gbs> liberie vc sabe porque?
 * mactimes se pergunta por que é que as pessoas teimam em chamar de "A" BIOS...
<marcos> suporta  o  processador  suporta, mas  no  ubuntu  nao  ta  funcionando
<liberie> gbs: sim , segurança
<pqatsi> marcos: amd ou intel?
<liberie> marcos: nao depende apenas do processador
<marcos> intel
<liberie> depende de estar habilitado ou nao
<liberie> if the bios doesn't have this options you are screwed
<pqatsi> marcos: sudo modprobe -r kvm_intel
<liberie> anyway
<pqatsi> marcos: sudo modprobe -r kvm
<pqatsi> e tente
<pqatsi> se nao, reinicie e verifique sua bios como disse o liberie
<marcos> ta
<marcos> esses  comando nao  deu  em  nada
<marcos> na  hora  q a  maquina virtual esta  desligada  era pra  aarecer  em configuração a  opção  .mas  nao  aparece
<liberie> marcos com o que o pqatsi lhe passou
<liberie> retornou alguma das flags
<liberie> ?
<marcos> ?
<marcos> nao
<mactimes> pqatsi, Verifica aí o que te falei do xinetd.  Volto já.  Suporte remoto a cliente com problemas no servidor.  BRB;
<liberie> entao nao esta habilitado
<liberie> veja com na bios se existe opção ou nao
<liberie> se nao houver , pode esquecer
<pqatsi> exato
<marcos> ta  blz  valeu
<pqatsi> nao adianta so o processador suportar
<pqatsi> a placa mae tb
<pqatsi> eu tinha um core2duo que a placa mae nao suportava
<marcos> mas  eu sei qsuporta
<liberie> bem sacanagem do fabricante da MOBO
<pqatsi> a flag tava la mas o modulo do kvm e do vbox nao iam
<liberie> pois fisicamente nao necessita de nada
<pqatsi> marcos: é assim que funciona
<liberie> apenas durante a inicialização da CPU
<liberie> ele precisa ser inicializado com suporte a flag de virtualizacao
<liberie> lembrando que se existir a opção
<liberie> voce tem de habilitar
<liberie> DESLIGAR e LIGAR novamente o computador (depois de salvar e claro )
<pqatsi> lol
<liberie> pois as instruções para virtualização so sao passadas via coldboot do processador
<liberie> hotboot nao adianta (o processador ja esta inicializado)
<marcos> eu usei o  VM   e  nele  tinha  a  opção   , mas  era  no  windows
<liberie> mesmo tendo a opção
<liberie> nao quer dizer que ela esteja habilitada no vmware
<liberie> coisas de app win.
<liberie> a opcao apenas quer dizer se estiver habilitado ira funcionar (mas voce nao sabe se esta ou nao , e nunca vai saber)
<marcos> mas  funcionava
<liberie> nao nao funcionava
<marcos> recochecia  tudo
<liberie> o vmware usa outro tipo de virtualização (mas ai ja e offtopic)
<liberie> emulado
<pqatsi> marcos: ter a virt por hardware nao muda nada
<pqatsi> marcos: só faz ficar mais rapido porque algumas coisas o processador sabe emular
<mactimes> pqatsi, http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/3/html/Reference_Guide/s1-tcpwrappers-xinetd-config.html
<pqatsi> lemesee
<marcos> é porq  queria  virtualizar  uma  web  cam
 * mactimes is back to work.  BRB
<pqatsi> defaults
<pqatsi> { instances               = 1500
<pqatsi> mactimes: nao e isso
<liberie> mas com virtualização via HW voce nao vai fazer isso nao ;)
<pqatsi> o virtualbox ose nao tem virtualizacao de usb
<pqatsi> a versao nao livre do site tem
<pqatsi> www.virtualbox.org
<marcos> mas  ai  é  pago
<liberie> nao
<liberie> e pago apenas para uso comercial
<mactimes> pqatsi, 16.4.3.4. Resource Management Options | per_source | cps | max_load
 * mactimes is back to work.  BRB
<pqatsi> mactimes: dondoca
<marcos> mas  eles dao  um prazo  . depois  fica  exendo  o  saco
<liberie> ?
<liberie> nao existe prazo nenhum
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> marcos: a versao do site so nao tem o codigo fonte
<liberie> e a licensa nao permite uso comercial
<liberie> essas sao as diferenças entre ele e o OSE para o usuario final
<mactimes> marcos, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<mactimes> pqatsi, Viu lá o que mandei?
<mactimes> marcos, Pick your flavor and seja feliz.
<marcos> se  eu  instalar  vou  ter  que  instalar  tudo  de  novo?
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> as vms se mantem
<marcos> tenho  q  desinstalar o  ose ou  ele  se  desistala  sozinho?
<pqatsi> nao me lembro, confesso
<mactimes> marcos, Desinstala manualmente antes de instalar a versão que vai baixar.
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem mais nao consegue ver a opçao ISO no unetbootin?
<marcos> blz
<liberie> mas nao tem opção ISO e sim Disk Image
<Um_cara_qualquer> aqui ta como disq
<Um_cara_qualquer> é tudo q da pra ve
<Um_cara_qualquer> e nao aparece o arquivo iso nessa opçao
<liberie> ?
<liberie> voce quem tem de selecionar ele
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu selecionaria se apareesse
<Um_cara_qualquer> quer um print pra ve q eu to falando a verdade?!
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/3885/printmg.png
<liberie> cara
<liberie> baixa do link que te passei
<liberie> HAHAHAHAA
<liberie> seu problema e
<liberie> como voce esta usando como root
<liberie> esta indo direto para o /root
<liberie> va para /home/{seuusuario}
<liberie>  , /home/Um_cara_qualquer/
<Um_cara_qualquer> o_O
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao pode ser...
<Um_cara_qualquer> calma la
<liberie> hahaha
<liberie> nao so pode como e
<liberie> voce nao viu isso
<liberie> ?
<liberie> voce esta em /root/
<Um_cara_qualquer> isso eu vi
<Um_cara_qualquer> ¬¬
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao adianta entra na pasta root
<Um_cara_qualquer> ou i antes dela
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao aparece nada alem de pastas do sistema... e no root nao aparece nada alias
<liberie> voce tem de ir em /home/seu usuario
<liberie> clique em Computer
<liberie> e ira aparecer diversas "pastas"
<liberie> entre essas esta home
<Um_cara_qualquer> alias, aparece sim, aparece desktop
<liberie> clique nela
<liberie> DESKTOP do root e nao SEU
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmmm pera
<liberie> dentro da pasta home clique na pasta do seu usuario
<liberie> "pasta"
<liberie> pow to falando demais como usuario windows (e faz pelo menos 6 anos que larguei aquilo)
<Um_cara_qualquer> @.@ achei
<Um_cara_qualquer> nao ta nao, relax
<Um_cara_qualquer> enfim... nao tem opçao iso, mas tem disq... é pra dexa essa mesmo entao?!
<liberie> E ESSA A OPCAO cara palida
<liberie> mesmo
<Um_cara_qualquer> huahua
<liberie> ma tradução
<Um_cara_qualquer> mim... obrigado...
<liberie> em ultimo caso clica em distribuição seleciona o que voce quer
<liberie> e ele baixa o iso para voce
<liberie> se nem com unetbootin voce nao ta colocando Ubuntu no "pendrive"
<liberie> vai ter de chamar ajuda a os universitarios
<liberie> ou ir para as cartas
<pqatsi> mactimes: ta fazendo mais sentido o problema dos pts
<pqatsi> [root@D3SGH pts]# ls -1 | wc -l
<pqatsi> 208
<Um_cara_qualquer> liberie,  huauha pra vc ve como tem cara noob comparado com a fera ai neh... meros mortais nao sabem fazer tudo certo =/
<liberie> mas sao apenas 3 passos
<liberie> 3
<liberie> clicks
<Um_cara_qualquer> sim sim certeza... 3 passos de bebado...
<Um_cara_qualquer> q diabo cara ¬¬ todos esses simples passos... e ainda nao da certo essa b******
<Um_cara_qualquer> liberie, ta aqui um paradoxo da natureza do ubuntu
<Um_cara_qualquer> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/2433/uihsdfsdsd.png
<mactimes> pqatsi, Bem, eu apenas te dei opções.  Só você vai conseguir ver o que é.
<pqatsi> mactimes: to achado engracado, parece que o udev ta tomando conta disso
<Um_cara_qualquer> liberie,  ta aqui outra loucura de imagem: http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/183/kjhsdfks2.png
<Um_cara_qualquer> 3 passos... e ainda assim nao da certo =/, como diabos sera q eu consigo arruma tanta encrenca?
<liberie> faz assim
<liberie> baixa do link que passei em pvt
<Um_cara_qualquer> ok
<Um_cara_qualquer> mas sabe instalar?
<Um_cara_qualquer> eu nao sei o_O
<liberie> de um chmod +x ./unetbootin-linux
<liberie> depois ./unetbootin-linux
<Um_cara_qualquer> ta
<liberie> nao use como root
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm certo
<Um_cara_qualquer> demora assim mesmo pra instala?
<Um_cara_qualquer> ta instalando um jogo aqui eu acho o_O
<Um_cara_qualquer> é o programa mais demorado do planeta pra instala parece
<liberie> ????
<Um_cara_qualquer> liberie, cara nao deu pra instala o q vc me passo... mas acabei de fase funciona essa p**** aqui :)
<mactimes> pqatsi, E aí, achou?
<pqatsi> mactimes: nop
<mactimes> pqatsi, Deixa eu terminar de resolver o server do cliente que já te dou mais atenção.
<pqatsi> ok doke!
<pqatsi> so nao demora, senao fico carente :P :P :P
<mactimes> pqatsi, Now back.  Customer's ticket has been closed in the Global Ticketing System.  Another happy customer |(^_^)|
<mactimes> pqatsi, Soooooooooo, quantos devices tem lá pro telnetd conectar?
<pqatsi> mactimes: fofoca no canal ao lad
<mactimes> O_o
<Ursinha> Patricia, mactimes e pqatsi, queridos
<Ursinha> que palhaçada foi essa mais cedo aqui hoje?
<Ursinha> mactimes, vc não nasceu sabendo tudo, menos pedancia com as pessoas, por favor
<Um_cara_qualquer> liberie, se tiver com paciencia ainda meu caro, deu certo do seu jeito... mas empaquei num outro problema q dizia: No init found. Try passing init-bootarg
<Ursinha> e sem xingar no canal
<mactimes> Ursinha, Não sou pedante.
<Ursinha> mactimes, na minha opinião é, e aqui ninguem, por mais errado que esteja, deve ser tratado dessa forma. Certo?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: Simplesmente soma uma pessoa que nao sabe ter bom humor com apelacao
<mactimes> Ursinha, E realmente, não nasci sabendo tudo.  Na verdade, sei quase nada.  A questão é que a menina acha que tem o rei na barriga....
<pqatsi> dá nisso
<liberie> Um_cara_qualquer: pvt
<mactimes> Ursinha, Desculpe, mas é que você não tem acompanhado, tanto aqui, quanto nos off-topic...
<Ursinha> pqatsi, não me interessa o humor de ninguem, aqui existem regras e tem que haver respeito
<liberie> seu problema e conhecido ja
<Ursinha> mactimes, eu leio logs.
<mactimes> Ursinha, Bem, então, sabe do que se trata.
<Ursinha> mactimes, pois sim, um erro não se paga com outro. E pronto, é isso
<Ursinha> alguem discorda?
<pqatsi> Ursinha: nao me coloque nessa. a unica discussao desse nivel que teve aqui hoje nao foi com ela e ja foi resolvida pacificamente, diferente o fuzue que a Patricia aprontou
<Ursinha> pqatsi, vc SEMPRE ajuda a bagunçar
<Ursinha> SEMPRE
<mactimes> Ursinha, Não estou falando sobre erros apagarem uma coisa ou outra.  A questão é que a menina quer levar tudo na ponta da faca.  Eu até fui bastante paciente, mas respeito é algo que deve ser bidirecional.
<Ursinha> mactimes, o problema é ela? chame um operador
<Ursinha> xingar não é certo e não é aceito
<pqatsi> ah sim
<mactimes> Ursinha, Não xinguei ninguém.
<mactimes> Ursinha, Apenas disse a ela que enter não é pontuação e para crescer, devido à recorrente postura dela.  Ponto.  Nada mais que isto.
<Ursinha> mactimes, te mandei em pvt, pra não ofender ninguem mais aqui
<Ursinha> ok?
<Ursinha> mactimes, provado que vc xingou no canal
<Ursinha> esse é um canal de iniciantes, RESPEITO PORTANTO
<Ursinha> todos vcs
<Ursinha> espero ter que ser a ultima vez que faço isso
<Ursinha> por favor
<Ursinha> é isso, quem não quiser ficar por aqui pq não sabe ser humano com os outros, saia
<gbs> :O como faz pra ver os logs no bip? :D
<omelete> log no bip?
<Ursinha> gbs, vc quer ver os logs antigos ou quer ver os logs que acumularam desde a ultima vez que vc entrou?
<gbs>  os logs que acumularam desde a ultima vez
<liberie> fiquei curioso para saber o que o gbs esta falando
<gbs> bip é um irc-proxy
<gbs> quero ler as logs dele
<gbs> os logs*
<liberie> ahhhhh ahhh :)
<liberie> obrigado pela resposta gbs
<ferfraga> quais comandos pra listar canais dessa rede aki, pelo irssi
<gbs> não funciona o /list ?
<ferfraga> nem funfa
<ferfraga> hehe
<ferfraga> alterar as janelinhas d pvt..
<ferfraga> acho melhor ir no google msm procurar hehehe
<ferfraga> 10 anos sem usar mirc.. ;/
<SuBmUnDo> ferfraga, o /list nao funciona por que tem muitos canais nesta rede
<ferfraga> ah váaa.. mais q a brasnet kkkk
<ferfraga> la tinha 500mil users e rolava o /list
<SuBmUnDo> mas aqui no irssi funci0nou
<SuBmUnDo> Irssi: Doing this is not a good idea. Add -YES option to command if you really
<SuBmUnDo>           mean it
<SuBmUnDo> ferfraga, /list -YES
<ferfraga> hum ae
<ferfraga> e pra alterar as janelas
<SuBmUnDo> alt + 1 , alt +2 etc
<ferfraga> humm sakei
<ferfraga> lembrando.. usava bitchx na epoca kkk
<ferfraga> certinho.. vlw..
<Roud-rik> alguem sabe onde compro um  roteador com 3 WAN
<SuBmUnDo> ferfraga, usa xchat
<liberie> Cisco
<liberie> procura algum revendedor
<liberie> mas isso e offtopic
<SuBmUnDo> ferfraga, tem tambem como colocar a lista de nicks no irssi
<ferfraga> ai sim
<ferfraga> como eh?
<ferfraga> poo mirkera eh bem loko neh..
<ferfraga> sdd do mirc
<ferfraga> kkk aprendi mto nas redes antigas..
<ferfraga> td mundo ajudava..
<SuBmUnDo> ferfraga, http://linuxvlife.blogspot.com/2010/03/irssi-nicklist.html
<ferfraga> vlw SuBmUnDo
<ferfraga> dps volto ae..
<SuBmUnDo> blz
<fernando> SuBmUnDo: deu erro dizendo q tava usando outro programa..
<fernando> no comando sudo apt-get install screen
<Cranick> to de ubuntu, qual o nome de um bom cliente de e-mails?
<ferfraga> tem o thunderbird
<ferfraga> da mozilla
<Cranick> bem, vlw man
<ferfraga> d boa..
<Cranick> comeque faz para ele pegar os e-mails do hotmail?
<ferfraga> Cranick: http://www.dihitt.com.br/barra/configurando-thunderbird-com-hotmail-no-linux
<rickwap> pessoal algun de vos ja instalou o hacktosh?
<Cranick> vey, vlw novamente vlw vou tentar
<ferfraga> rickwap: ja tentei.. sempre da erro
<rickwap> ferfraga: qual e a configuracao do teu pc?
<ferfraga> mac fica bom só em micros da apple mesmo..
<ferfraga> duo core 2.6
<ferfraga> intel..
<ferfraga> sempre da conflito hackintosh
<rickwap> eu to usando um core 2 duo 2.8 erro tb
<rickwap> o meu problema esta na configuracao do BIOS
<ferfraga> ah hackintosh nem vale a pena instalar..
<ferfraga> pega o ubuntu poe um thema d mac osx e boa..
<rickwap> rsrsrs
<ferfraga> kkk
<rickwap> como saber que seu micro roda 64bit?
<ferfraga> meu roda.. aki eh 64bits
<ferfraga> uso win7 64bits e ubuntu 64bits
<rickwap> tens quanto de memoria?
<ferfraga> 4gb
<rickwap> legal, eu to com 2gb
<ferfraga> geforce 9600 1gb
<ferfraga> aos poucos vo fazendo upgrade aki..
<rickwap> gfroce 8500 1gb
<ferfraga> por inquanto todos os jogos atuais to jogando..
<Ricardo__> é hacintosh aki nao rolou a rede
<Ricardo__> ae nao pude usar
<ferfraga> 8500 ja trava os game aki..
<rickwap> e isso ai, eu tb to fazendo ugrade aos poucos
<Cranick> ferfraga to puxando meus e-mails, foi d boa
<ferfraga> Cranick: d boa... :D
<Cranick> vlw man
<ferfraga> foda neh $$
<rickwap> dizem que 64bit e melhor com 4gb
<ferfraga> qto mais espera pra comprar, mais barato fica msm..
<ferfraga> agora peguei um monitorzao de 22 wide
<ferfraga> ai sim..
<rickwap> ei essa dica de email e aquela que quando entra um email o tem um sinal no desktop?
<ferfraga> eh, cliente email..
<rickwap> affs quem me dera um monitor de 22
<Ricardo__> é eu tenho 3 gb aki e uso 64 bits
<ferfraga> ah, comprei de natal kkk
<Ricardo__> mas noto pouca dif.. so pra extrair .rar e copia de arquivos
<rickwap> qual a diferenca ricardo
<Ricardo__> come o dobro de ram
<rickwap> como activar o cliente email ferfraga
<Ricardo__> do q 32 bits
<ferfraga> Ricardo__: vc ja instalou o hackintosh ae?
<Ricardo__> sim
<Ricardo__> rolou tudo menos a rede
<Ricardo__> enfim nao dá né
<ferfraga> eh.. sempre da uma zika..
<ferfraga> por isso só é bom em micros da apple mesmo
<Ricardo__> foi  o iatkos v7
<Ricardo__> o q rodou legal aki
<Ricardo__> e ipc
<rickwap> qual e a difeerenca de 32 e 64bit?
<Ricardo__> o resto danou-se nem funcionou
<Ricardo__> o ideneb akele nem bootou
<Ricardo__> mas é mta gambiarra cara
<Ricardo__> nem vale a pena
<rickwap> Ricardo__: como vc instalou iatkus?
<Ricardo__> é so pra dfizer q tu conseguiu
<ferfraga> rickwap: pega o thunderbird
<Ricardo__> tipo uma placa de saida pra tv
<Ricardo__> nem deve rolar
<Ricardo__> é tudo nas coxa.. audio fica meio baixo
<rickwap> blz ferfraga
<ferfraga> intao, uso o forum do brazukas, la q eu baixei esse hackintosh
<Ricardo__> qual o q tu baixou?
<ferfraga> mas mta zika ele.. pega mta memoria msm..
<Ricardo__> snow leopard eu tentei tb
<Ricardo__> ele ate instala
<ferfraga> leopard
<Ricardo__> mas no boot fica piscando teclado e nada
<ferfraga> um dos ultimos ae..
<Ricardo__> se rolasse a rede
<ferfraga> tsc.. negocio eh linux msm sempre.. :P
<Ricardo__> eu ate ia brincar mais
<ferfraga> queria ver pra gravação de som nele..
<ferfraga> tenho banda.. sei q mac eh ótimo pra studio..
<ferfraga> mas nem rolo tbm hehehe
<rickwap> mais a diferenca de 32 e 64bit qual e?
<ferfraga> 64 suporta mais peso..
<ferfraga> varios programas e talz..
<ferfraga> força mais..
<Ricardo__> ate q os programas agora
<Ricardo__> ja tem bastante coisa 64 bits
<Ricardo__> antigamente era dificil
<rickwap> mais tem jogos que nao rodam no 64
<Ricardo__> aha
<ferfraga> era.. hj c nao suportar 64, ele simula pra 32bits.. e continua rolando perfect
<Ricardo__> se tu tem 2 gb de ram
<Ricardo__> use 32 forever
<Ricardo__> nao tem pq ter 64
<ferfraga> no 7 todos rodam..
<Ricardo__> eu tenho 3 e quero voltar pro 32
<ferfraga> game é só pra windows mesmo..
<Ricardo__> so eu tivesse 4 ou mais pra ter 64
<ferfraga> eh intao.. 4gb + vai pra 64
<Ricardo__> o seven ta rodando legal
<Ricardo__> os games
<ferfraga> 2gb menos 32
<Ricardo__> bem melhor q o xp
<ferfraga> bem melhor neh
<Ricardo__> aham
<ferfraga> suporta directx 10
<Ricardo__> se o cara tem uma placa razoavel da pra aproveitar
<ferfraga> fica = os games novos de ps3 e xbox
<ferfraga> c n até melhor..
<rickwap> eu vou fazer um upgrad para 4gb final desse mes assim que o salario sair
<Ricardo__> mas eu fico 90% do tempo no linux mesmo
<ferfraga> eu prefiro meter upgrade no pc, do q ficar comprando console
<Ricardo__> nao tem virus e da pra abrir sacanagem sem se preocupar
<Ricardo__> no windows so abrir um site ralou, nego fica cheio de spyware
<rickwap> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk Ricardo__
<ferfraga> eh.. kkkkkkkk
<ferfraga> navega com medo
<Ricardo__> entao eu tenho usado so pra jogo win
<Ricardo__> e meio desconfiado as vezes
<ferfraga> nem em site porn da pra entrar uahauhauha
<Ricardo__> com akeles games novos
<Ricardo__> q vem um crack suspeito
<ferfraga> neh..
<rickwap> he windows ficou para games agora
<rickwap> qual e o melhor gestor de download do linux?
<ferfraga> eh.., win 7 só games..
<Ricardo__> eu uso jdownloader
<Ricardo__> é pesado
<ferfraga> linux pra vida uhauhauha
<Ricardo__> mas é mto foda o programa
<rickwap> eu uso win 7 para baixar cousas pelo flasget
<Ricardo__> mas tem o tucan q é nativo pro linux... e ainda tem o freerapid
<rickwap> coisas*
<rickwap> da para pausar?
<Ricardo__> nao so se tu tiver conta premium
<ferfraga> vc usa qual Ricardo__
<Ricardo__> jdownloader
<ferfraga> no linux?
<Ricardo__> aham e no win tb
<Ricardo__> é so ter java instalado
<rickwap> kkkkkkkk
<Ricardo__> o jdown serve pros dois
<rickwap> temos de achar um bom para linux
<Ricardo__> so q ele é pesadao
<ferfraga> humm.. vo instalar dps aki tbm..
<Ricardo__> pq java é dose
<rickwap> assim win 7 fica consola hehehe
<Ricardo__> o tucan é levissimo
<Ricardo__> nativo pra linux vale a pena
<ferfraga> humm
<ferfraga> tucann lets go
<rickwap> tem o ktorrent
<ferfraga> pra torrent uso o nativo do ubuntu msm ja ta valendo neh
<Ricardo__> si mo transmission
<ferfraga> bittorrent
<Ricardo__> sim o transmission
<Ricardo__> ja resolve tudo aki pra mim tb
<rickwap> ele pausa
<Ricardo__> navegador
<Ricardo__> uso opera
<Ricardo__> questao de costume
<Ricardo__> as vezes o mozilla
<Ricardo__> e raramente o chrome
<ferfraga> ah firefox eh bao demais
<rickwap> alguem sabe configurar o kmail?
<Ricardo__> vo dormir flw pessoal
<ferfraga> falow brow
<rickwap> blz Ricardo__
<ferfraga> rickwap: usa o thunder
<ferfraga> tem o link aki da configuração
<rickwap> passa ai
<ferfraga> http://www.oficinadanet.com.br/artigo/linux/configurando_thunderbird_com_hotmail_no_linux
<rickwap>  thunder e igual ao kmail
<rickwap> que ambiente grafico estas a usar ferfraga
<kaian> Alguem poderia me ajudar com o compartilhamento Ubuntu 10.10 e Linux Mint 10 , Router D-link
<rootsh> kaian: pode ser mais especifico na sua pergunta
<Cranick> kaian: rapaz, tem que ter um tal de samba não?
<Cranick> ursinha vey, massa
<kaian>  rootsh Sim tenho o samba, o pc do meu irmão não aparece na inha rede
<rootsh> kaian: criou um compartilhamento ?
<kaian> rootsh sim , criei, fiz tudo certinho mais o pc dele nao aparece
<sergiogurgel> opa
<sergiogurgel> Rapaz tinha uns 15 anos que não entrava no IRC
<Ursinho> mas quem perguntou lol, ok parei foi mal
<ferfraga> kkkk
<pinguim> Pessoal alguém pode me ajudar?
<Ursinho> rapaz, conta ai seu problem
<pinguim> Tenho um hd de 76 gb e gostaria de criar um dual boot
<Ursinho> sim entendo
<pinguim> Com 3 particoes uma para o ruindows outra para dados e outra para o ubuntu
<Ursinho> sim entendo
<pinguim> só que eu queria saber dos amigos como poderia ficar bom em relação ao tamanho do hd
<sergiogurgel> Se for o Win7 é mais complicado
<underall> sono total...
<Ursinho> sim entendo
<underall> =\
<pinguim> win xp
<Ursinho> underall: vai dormir cabra
<ferfraga> instala o windows 7.. dps instala o ubuntu
<underall> nao posso
<underall> tenho q trabalhar =p
<ferfraga> no windows 7 tem a opção de criar novos diretorios..
<Ursinho> então não reclama lol
<pinguim> Sim
<pinguim> mas eu tenho win xp
<ferfraga> novas raiz..
<underall> Ursinho: obrigado pelo apoio
<sergiogurgel> Xp é tranquilo
<Ursinho> voti trabalhar
<ferfraga> pro xp, seria melhor usar o partition magic 8
<pinguim> eu queria saber em relação ao tamanho
<rootsh> kaian: se você for no nautilus e digitar smb://ip_da_outra_maquina ?
<Ursinho> Underall: rapaz vamu beber e so de boa
<pinguim> 30 gb C: 30 gb Dados 16 gb Ubuntu?
<ferfraga> usa um crack nele, dps no programa partition magic vc cria uma partição ntfs pra backup de arquivos só..
<kaian> vou tentar
<pinguim> ferfraga: O Hd está zerado
<ferfraga> isso ta bao..
<ferfraga> instala primeiro o xp
<pinguim> Sim
<ferfraga> baixe o partition magic, cria a partição D: c for
<ferfraga> pra backup
<ferfraga> dps vc baixa o ubuntu..
<pinguim> ferfraga: Vc acha que 20 gb para o win xp C: é pouco?
<ferfraga> ubuntu faz tudo sozinho na instalaçao
<rootsh> o instalador do ubuntu você consegue mexer nas particões
<ferfraga> depende c vc vai baixar mtos programas nele..
<rootsh> só passa o defrag antes no windows
<ferfraga> ou instalar mta coisa nele..
<pinguim> rootsh: Sim, ele usa o gparted
<sergiogurgel> O Windows ẃ um comedor de espaço
<Underall> Ursinho: beber onde?
<ferfraga> mas deixa 20 pro xp 20 pro linux e uns 30 pra backup
<Ursinho> Underall: buteco
<rootsh> na instalação do ubuntu você diminui o tamanho da partição do XP
<ferfraga> depende o tamanho dos arquivos de seu backup..
<pinguim> ferfraga: Nem muita nem pouco o essencial
<ferfraga> intao deixa 30gb pro xp..
<Underall> Ursinho: qual?
<Ursinho> Underall: mora aonde?
<ferfraga> 20 pro ubuntu e 20 pra backup
<ferfraga> ja ta bom.. :P
<pinguim> Sim
<pinguim> ferfraga: Vou deixar 30 para o backup
<ferfraga> mas sempre instale o windows primeiro..
<ferfraga> dps mete o ubuntu..
<ferfraga> eh 30gb ta otimo..
<pinguim> ferfraga: Sim, isso é por causa que o windows se coloca como primeiro na Mbr e não aceita o Linux
<pinguim> ferfraga: Mas, eu vi um post de um car ano vivao linux que ele conseguiu instalar o windows depois do Linux em 20 máquinas
<pinguim> ferfraga: mas deu muito trabalho
<ferfraga> nuss... ah c deu hehehe
<sergiogurgel> O pro e que 60Gb é pouco
<sergiogurgel> Para dividir em 3
<pinguim> ferfraga: O que vc acha da idéia de deixar 60 gb para o win xp C: e os 16 gb no ubuntu sem particionar os 60 gb?
<sergiogurgel> pq 20Gb para Win é pouco
<pinguim> sergiogurgel: Sim
<pinguim> sergiogurgel: eu estava pensando em deixar os dados e o sistema junto em uma particao de 60 gb o que vc acha ?
<ferfraga> sim..
<ferfraga> melhor..
<ferfraga> mas facil né..
<pinguim> sergiogurgel: O meu problema aqui é que o hd é pequeno então eu estou procurando uma melhor maneira de formatar
<pinguim> ferfraga: Não digo por ser mais fácil, mas o mais adequado seria o q?
<ferfraga> aki eu deixo um hd só pra backup, e outro para os s.o
<sergiogurgel> vc vai precisar instalar muita coisa no Win?
<ferfraga> seria isso mesmo pinguim
<ferfraga> mas sempre eh bom ter uma partição pra backup
<ferfraga> mas dps de tudo instalado vc cria uma partição pra backup
<ferfraga> no xp.. tendeu?
<pinguim> perae
<sergiogurgel> cara backup no mesmo hd é super falho
<sergiogurgel> hj hd é super barato
<ferfraga> eh vdd.. sergiogurgel
<Rafylsk> Ae galera, to com um servidor dedicado, configurado no dominio rafaelgilead.com, queria saber, como usar esse proprio dominio para hospedar um site sem perder as funcionalidades do ns1.rafaelgilead.com e ns2.rafaelgilead.com
<Rafylsk> quem sabe ? =/
<rootsh> Rafylsk: só criar um host chamado www.
<sergiogurgel> Já perdi tudo por gravar tudo no mesmo HD
<rootsh> Rafylsk: depois no apache cria um VirtualHost
<sergiogurgel> Hj tenho um HD interno e outro externo
<sergiogurgel> só para bkp
<Rafylsk> rootsh não pedindo passo a passo, mas onde faço essas configurações ? esse host www eu crio como se fosse uma conta, ou é uma config no DNS zone ? e esse virtual host, crio ele pelo hwm msm ?
<pinguim> Pessoal
<pinguim> Qual um hd externo barato e bom?
<Underall> ou é bom ou é barato
<Underall> os dois nao existe
<pinguim> Underall: Bom então
<pinguim> ?
<Underall> pinguim: se vc for do rio...
<Underall> pinguim: www.boadica.com.br
<Underall> se nao for, nao sei
<pinguim> valeu Underall
<Rafylsk> to perdido =S
<pinguim> ferfraga: vlw pela ajuda
<Underall> Rafylsk: fala, cara
<rootsh> Rafylsk: o www você cria no zona de DNS, parecido com o ns1
<pinguim> sergiogurgel: Vc me ajudou e muito com essa resposta aqui  <sergiogurgel> cara backup no mesmo hd é super falho
<Rafylsk> entao, na DNS zone do dominio já tem um www
<rootsh> Rafylsk: agora o VirtualHost você cria no apache que é o webserver, mas se colocar a zona de DNS e ela estiver respondendo e dependente do que vai querer não precisa criar o VirtualHost no apache
<Rafylsk> 14400 IN CNAME rafaelgilead.com.
<rootsh> Rafylsk: como você esta hospedando na Locaweb melhor verificar com o suporte deles
<Underall> eita
<sergiogurgel> Submarino tá vendo um de 250Gb por R$139,00
<Underall> .¬¬
<pinguim> opa
<Rafylsk> rootsh não tow na locaweb não.. tenho um dedicado na iweb
<pinguim> sergiogurgel: manda o link pra mim
<Underall> acho q esse preço é um de 1tb? nao?
<sergiogurgel> peguei no twitter[
<pinguim> sergio vou entrar na outra sala
<rootsh>    Domain Name: RAFAELGILEAD.COM
<rootsh>    Registrar: LOCAWEB SERVICOS DE INTERNET S/A DBA LOCAWEB
<Rafylsk> a tah, o domínio..
<sergiogurgel> link http://migre.me/3zhJ4
<Rafylsk> vou dar uma olhada
<rootsh> Rafylsk: mas acho que você consegue criar tudo via Cpanel
<Rafylsk> então, eu to olhando no hwm/cpanel, e já tem uma zona de DNS para o dominio rafaelgilead.com. mas eu acho que essa zona de DNS está configurada para fazer os ns1 e ns2 funcionar.. então não quero deletar essa zona
<sergiogurgel> Rafylsk qual o pŕo com a LOCAWEB?
<Rafylsk> sergiogurgel, com a locaweb nenhum, é q to com um servidor dedicado, e to querendo saber como usar o dominio padrão rafaelgilead.com para hospedar um site
<Rafylsk> pois qnd vou criar uma conta no hwm para este dominio diz que já tem uma zona DNS
<Rafylsk> e eu não quero deletar a zona, pq acho que está configurada para fazer os ns1 e ns2.rafaelgilead.com funcionar
<rootsh> Rafylsk: tem que fazer via Cpanel
<Rafylsk> mas como entro nesta conta no cpanel ? se ela não está criada
<rickwap> pessoal uma ajudinha aqui
<rickwap> como reduzir o tamanho dos snaps
<rickwap> tao muito grandes
<rickwap> 1.2mb
<rootsh> Rafylsk: cara tem que ver com o provedor
<lecram_wise> tarde
<Rafylsk> foda de servidor fora do brasil é o inglês =/
<ferfraga> qual melhor player pra radio no gnome..
<ferfraga> mp3 etc.. amarok msm?
<lecram_wise> eu prefiro e Rhythmbox
<lecram_wise> amarok 'enativo do kde
<lecram_wise> ops
<lecram_wise> nativo
<lecram_wise> mas funciona no gnome
<ferfraga> eh to ligado. tinha instalado aki no gnome ele
<ferfraga> rhythmbox tbm tava curtindo ontem..
<ferfraga> viro oficial agora ele..
<lecram_wise> virou
<lecram_wise> não gostei que tiraram o aptitude
<ferfraga> ;/
<lecram_wise> tiraram ele só pra ganhar uns 10 mb
<sergiogurgel> Rhythmbox é show
<sergiogurgel> fora que para ripar é bom demais
 * lecram_wise usando ele agora
<lecram_wise> daqui a pouco eu volto
<rickwap> ferfraga: usa que ambiente grafico?
<Rafylsk> pq meu servidor não está exibindo imagens vinda de scripts, do tipo imagecreatfromjpeg ?
<Rafylsk> PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function imagecreatefromjpeg() in /home/apisvalv/public_html/imagemdim.php on line 4
<komentarze_listy> alo alo garotada... viu, tem alguem ae que ta usando uma placa ATI no Ubuntu ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> e e galera,... eu to com um probleminha numa instalaçao do ubuntu, ta muito foda de quebra a cabeça aqui... a instalaçao termina numa boa mas quando pede pra reinicia, uma janela preta como se tivesse no grub coberta por mensagens de erro uma embaixo da outra, quase iguais tirando os numeros: "[ 734.712313 ] end_request:    I/O  error,   dev sdc, sector   495041
<Um_cara_qualquer> ai tem q aperta enter q ele reinicia... e quando tenta entra no ubuntu, trava antes de escolhe qual SO vc quer dar boot
<Um_cara_qualquer> :(
<Um_cara_qualquer> quem q é maxo pra responde essa? (6)
<rootsh> Um_cara_qualquer: sdc com problema de leitura
<Um_cara_qualquer> hm
<nona> Um_cara_qualquer, parece ser hd
<nona> Um_cara_qualquer, vc já tinha outra distro instalada?
<Um_cara_qualquer> putz... to frito
<Um_cara_qualquer> distro é SO?
 * rootsh usem pt_BR e não pt_MSN
<Um_cara_qualquer> se for eu tinha o ubuntu 9.10
<rootsh> Um_cara_qualquer: distro é um derivado de um Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS, Slackware) isso são distros
<sergiogurgel> a Placa de rede é offboard?
<sergiogurgel> se for remova e teste
<sergiogurgel> já peguei um pró desse e era só a placa
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm
<Um_cara_qualquer> é offboard sim
<Um_cara_qualquer> caracas
<Um_cara_qualquer> xo ve
<nona> sergiogurgel, será que é isso mesmo cara?
<sergiogurgel> apenas sugeri, pois como já tive um pro desses...
<nona> sergiogurgel, verdade, não custa nada tentar
<Um_cara_qualquer> Eu podia jura q nao ia da certo
<sergiogurgel> Deu certo o Ubuntu?
<nona> kd o cara?
<sergiogurgel> deve estar no reboot... :)
<nona> sergiogurgel, mas vc chegou a saber o pq que a placa de rede dava este problema?
<sergiogurgel> na época vimos.. isso tem mais de um ano... mas era pau na placa mesmo...
<nona> sergiogurgel, vixe
<sergiogurgel> só trocamos e funcionou show de bola
<sergiogurgel> parou de apresentar errp
<sergiogurgel> erro
<nona> humm
<Luksor> galera pluguei um pendrive aqui e nada
<Luksor> qual é o device da usb?
<omelete> device?
<Luksor> isso no /dev
<omelete> fdisk -l mostra
<Luksor> omelete: pior q mostra
<nona> Luksor, df -h
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém saberia me dizer uma forma e isolar a execução do Wine?
<EduardeCalibal> Algo como rodar ele como outro usuário faria isso não?
<Luksor> nona: omelete: o pendrive não tinha partição
<EduardeCalibal> Meu propósito é impedir que um eventual parasita do Windows use o Wine para chegar ao sistema.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: chown
<Luksor> mas não se preocupa com isso
<EduardeCalibal> A minha pergunta não é como fazer, e sim se adianta fazer isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Depois da primeira contaminação que você ver não vai achar que não precisa mais...
<Luksor> so não vai montar os direotorios do linux no wine
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: faz um chroot do wine então
<EduardeCalibal> Você não entendeu...  O Wine tem acesso, ele segue acessando o sistema todo.
<Luksor> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, para rodar com chroot acho que teria que ter o sistema básico junto com ele...
<EduardeCalibal> Mas é uma coisa para se pensar.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ter que estudar mais esse caso...  De qualquer forma obrigado.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: melhor que fuder tudo....
<Luksor> e vc pode instalar o wine pelo chroot e fazer uma imagem com o DD
<Luksor> depois é só restaurar o chroot
<Luksor> caso acontaça algo
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: captou?
<EduardeCalibal> Estou inclinado a fechar o wine com troca de usuário apenas.  Se bem que esses tempos li algo sobre o wine conseguir passar as permissões.
<EduardeCalibal> Por uma falha, algo assim.
<Luksor> naum sei linux tem chflags do filesystem
<Luksor> se passar pelas permissoes naum passa pelas flags
<EduardeCalibal> Terei que testar de qualquer forma.  Já tive contato com 3 casos diferentes de coisas do windows invadindo Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo samba por compartilhamentos abertos e pelo wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Em todos os casos apenas arquivos exe foram afetados, mas não pretendo permitir tais eventos.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: cara nunca vi falar!! pode ser falha do windows mesmo q corrompe os arquivos
<EduardeCalibal> Eram arquivos no Linux, em partições Linux e não estavam corrompidos estavam contaminados.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: então vc tem que dar permissao do linux para o arquivos de acesso do wine
<Luksor> ai se der virus vai fuder mesmo
<Luksor> isso eh padrao windwos
<Luksor> windows
<EduardeCalibal> Não me preocupo com o que tem no Wine, me preocupo com o vazamento.
<Luksor> certo mas para o wine não tem esse de partição, se vc configurar no wine ele vai ver como um hd normal
<EduardeCalibal> E com a possibilidade disso virar para arquivos de documentos.
<Luksor> e o virus vai agir normalmente
<EduardeCalibal> O wine ve o resto do sistema.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele não vê só a pasta dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Não é como um vmware.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: sim ele vê se vc permitir
<EduardeCalibal> Sim, trocarei o usuário e ele não verá mais.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: sim eu conheco o wine
<Luksor> vc pode denir x pasta como sendo o C:
<EduardeCalibal> Mas a minha dúvida é, será que apenas trocar o usuário garante a segurança do restante do sistema?
<Luksor> então vc coloca a permissao adequeada para a pasta X
<EduardeCalibal> Esse usuário terá acesso apenas a pasta do wine e coisas como o som e vídeo.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: sim, mas vai depender da permissao que vc vai dar
<Luksor> 744 acho que funciona
<EduardeCalibal> A ideia é restringir ele ao máximo
<Luksor> mas vc tem que trocar o dono da pasta
<Luksor> para o mesmo dono que executa o processo do wine
<EduardeCalibal> Essa é a ideia, o usuário comum terá acesso a pasta do wine mas o usuário do wine terá acesso apenas ao wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Fico pensando se vírus como o Chernobil que apagava a BIOS conseguiria agir através do Wine.
<EduardeCalibal> Ai detonaria o PC mesmo rodando Linux.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: claro q naum, o virus executa instruçoes do kernel para afetar a bios
<Luksor> ou post
<Luksor> como  o kernel eh outro
<Luksor> sem grilo
<EduardeCalibal> Mas o wine acessa muita coisa que parece acesso a memória, como do vídeo.
<EduardeCalibal> Sempre fico pensando que pode haver um meio de detonar algo através dele.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: sim mas esse acesso para por onde?
<EduardeCalibal> Não sei.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que ele tem acessos DMA.
<Luksor> EduardeCalibal: direto ou passa pelo kernel do linux?
<EduardeCalibal> Para DVD/CD
<Luksor> pensa ai!! :D
<EduardeCalibal> DMA é DMA
<EduardeCalibal> Não passa por ninguém.
<EduardeCalibal> Consegui um sistema Linux com 5% de arquivos exe contaminados.
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que foi o Wine, já que estão por toda a máquina e não apenas em compartilhamentos.
<SH3LL_BOY> alguem aiiii manja de BOTNET ?
<pqatsi> !abuso | [11/01-18:08:21] < SH3LL_BOY> alguem aiiii manja de BOTNET ?
<ubottu-br> [11/01-18:08:21] < SH3LL_BOY> alguem aiiii manja de BOTNET ?: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<SH3LL_BOY> [pqatsi]: ok
<SH3LL_BOY> alguem ai manja de PHP+Mysql ?
<Luksor> oq é botnet?
<__unsigned> o que vc precisa em php+mysql?
<SH3LL_BOY> tenho um sistema que cadastra e exibi, mais preciso fazer uma parte pra editar os dados.
<SH3LL_BOY> exemplo.
<SH3LL_BOY> exemplo: Eu exibo tudo mais preciso que no lado de cada dados que exibir tenha um botao ou link pra editar.
<sergiogurgel> <SH3LL_BOY> O que precisa ?
<SH3LL_BOY> [sergiogurgel]: acabei de falar
<SH3LL_BOY> tenho um sistema que cadastra e exibi, mais preciso fazer uma parte pra editar os dados.
<SH3LL_BOY> exemplo: Eu exibo tudo mais preciso que no lado de cada dados que exibir tenha um botao ou link pra editar.
<sergiogurgel> <SH3LL_BOY>  Na realidade vc precisa de uma consulta para exibir os dados se for o caso e um botão atualizar chamando um UPDATE
<SH3LL_BOY> isso
<sergiogurgel> qual a dificuldade?
<sergiogurgel> vc exibi a consulta como lista é isso?
<SH3LL_BOY> onde posso colocar o source pra vc ver ?
<SH3LL_BOY> se postar aqui vou ver banido né
<SH3LL_BOY> ?
<SH3LL_BOY> tenho que sair agora....
<SH3LL_BOY> tem como me add no msn ?
<castlealex> Olá Boa tarde gostaria de saber como posso compilar programas com o código fonte mas sem usar ./configure make install e sem ter instruções?
<castlealex> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<sergiogurgel> quer mandar como?
<sergiogurgel> posso postar meu email aqui?
<sergiogurgel> ou não é permitido?
<sergiogurgel> <SH3LL_BOY> Meu twitter é o mesmo nickname
<castlealex> alguém tem o ubuntu 10.10?
<castlealex> instalado
<toal193> eu
<toal193> estou tendo uns probleminhas aqui de "logoff espontâneo", mas fora isso tá tudo certo
<castlealex> ok
<toal193> castlealex, e você, está com algum problema aí?
<castlealex> toal193 ou alguém que tenha o ubuntu 10.10 é para saber se vocês conseguem compilar um programa do gitorious
<toal193> castlealex, nem conheço esse dito cujo
<castlealex> git
<castlealex> http://gitorious.org/qt-xcurtheme
<castlealex> faco o comando git clone git://gitorious.org/qt-xcurtheme/mainline.git mainline
<castlealex> cd mainline
<castlealex> depois descarrego o programa mas nao consigo correr o programa nada de ficheiros .cpp .h ou .pro
<toal193> eu fiz isso aqui
<toal193> veio uns arquivos .cpp e .pro sim
<castlealex> toal193 e consegues correr o programa?
<toal193> eu compilei e ele gerou um executável, xcurtheme
<toal193> parece que é pra mudar o tema dos cursores do mouse
<castlealex> mas qual foi o comando que fizeste para o compilar?
<toal193> na pasta principal
<toal193> qmake
<toal193> make
<toal193> só isso
<castlealex> no terminal?
<toal193> sim
<castlealex> a pasta principal é onde ta
<toal193> do código fonte
<toal193> onde tem o arquivo xct.pro
<castlealex> na pasta src?
<castlealex> ok
<toal193> não, um nível acima
<castlealex> deixa tentar
<castlealex> No package 'xfixes' found
<castlealex> No package 'xcursor' found
<toal193> pois aqui compilou normal
<castlealex> esses ficheiros xfixes e xcursor podem se encontrar no synaptic?
<sergiogurgel> saindo galera... partiu
<toal193> agora quero voltar ao tema padrão e não consigo T.T
<castlealex> nao consegueS?
<toal193> é
<castlealex> toal193 nao me podes enviar o programa?
<castlealex> e que eu nao consigo compila lo
<toal193> pera
<toal193> tinha apagado a pasta, vou ter que fazer de novo
<castlealex> ok
<marvel> eu to asistindo video de virtualizaçao !! eu posso virtualizar proficionalmente com  virtualbox ,vmware,?
<marvel> no ubuntu
<toal193> estou tentando mandar por aqui mesmo, via DCC
<castlealex> nao sei pq nao da
<castlealex> nao pode enviar por sendspace.com?
<toal193> diz o e-mail
<castlealex> castle.alex@hotmail.com
<toal193> pronto
<castlealex> fazendo o download
<castlealex> ja volto
<marvel> eu to asistindo video de virtualizaçao !! eu posso virtualizar proficionalmente com  virtualbox ,vmware,?
<marvel> no ubuntu
<pqatsi>  * dkms: running auto installation service for kernel 2.6.37-12-generic
<pqatsi>  *       blcr (0.8.2)...                                                                                                                                           [fail]
<pqatsi> alguém teve a infelicidade disso falhar no 2.6.37 como eu?
<gbs> .37 ?
<gbs> wtf?
<pqatsi> no dkms log tem: http://pastie.org/1450089
<pqatsi> gbs: kernel do natty instalado na marra para bugfix
<gbs> reconfigura só o pacote que deu erro
<pqatsi> pfff
<pqatsi> n to preocupado com o pacote
<pqatsi> to preocupado com a compilacao do blcr
<gbs> o que é blcr ?
<pqatsi> erros de dkms nao invalidam a instalacao
<gbs> sim, eu sei
<pqatsi>  BLCR (Berkeley Lab Checkpoint/Restart) permite que programas em execução no Linux sejam "checados" (escritos inteiramente em um arquivo, em inglês "checkpointed"), e
<gbs> meu dkms vivia dando pau no vmware
<pqatsi>  posteriormente reiniciados.
<pqatsi> gbs: to tendo que compilar na mao pra poder ter log
<pqatsi> :p
<pqatsi> dkms build -k 2.6.37-12-generic -m blcr --verbose -v 0.8.2
<gbs> interessante, arquivos checpointed
<gbs> em bd tem um conceito pra iss
<pqatsi> brb
<novato> minha rede wireless nao funciona, algm pode ajudar?
<novato> atualizei o meu ubuntu 10.10 para 11.04 e depois da atualização nao funciona mais minha rede wireless
<novato> na hora do kernel compila o drive da rede da erro, algm sabe como eu posso resolver esse problema?
<novato> algm pode ajudar por favor?
<novato> ALGM PODE AJUDAR POR FAVOR?
<mafya> boa noite a todo
<mafya> peregrinator_six, blz meu velho tudo bem..
<felipe__> boa noite
<felipe__> estou tendo difilcudade em compilar os modulos do vwmare no ubuntu 10.10 algue ja conseguil ?
<felipe__> vmware workstation
<EduardeCalibal> Queria uma coisa que estou achando complicada de fazer...  Queria ter um usuário que tivesse os mesmos acessos de outro usuário sem que o outro tivesse os acessos dele.
<RMonteiraum> noiteeee
<RMonteiraum> EduardeCalibal um usuario com os mesmos privilégios do outro?
<EduardeCalibal> É, mas mais amplo que apenas estar no mesmo grupo.
<std_> procura sobre acl
<EduardeCalibal> Queria que esse usuário acessasse mesmo arquivos que só tem permissões para o dono.
<RMonteiraum> acessos, seriam as pastas?
<EduardeCalibal> Acesso mesmo a arquivos.
<RMonteiraum> ele abre o arquivo como SOMENTE LEITURA?
<RMonteiraum> seria isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Temos dois usuário o que pode e o vítima.
<EduardeCalibal> Queria que o vítima não tivesse mais segredos para com o "que pode"
<EduardeCalibal> Nem restrições.
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-12
<RMonteiraum> os arquivos sao do que pode ou da vitima?
<EduardeCalibal> Tudo será da vítima.
<RMonteiraum> add o q pode ao grupo da vitima, não rola?
<RMonteiraum> ou permita isos menta a pasta da vitima
<EduardeCalibal> Não por que se o vítima definir um arquivo com permissões 700 o outro não vai acessar.
<RMonteiraum> a vitima é usuário unix?
<RMonteiraum> ou win?
<EduardeCalibal> É
<EduardeCalibal> Linux.
<RMonteiraum> tendi...
<RMonteiraum> pow...
<EduardeCalibal> Quero um clone da conta com menos poderes que ela.
<EduardeCalibal> Resumindo.
<RMonteiraum> coloca o q pode como um usuario superior a vitima
<EduardeCalibal> Como um mini-mim.
<EduardeCalibal> Como assim superior?
<EduardeCalibal> oO
<RMonteiraum> deixa eu ver se consigo explicar
<RMonteiraum> eu tenho uma situação assim
<RMonteiraum> q o patrao ve tudo dos usres
<RMonteiraum> users
<EduardeCalibal> Ok.  A idéia é por ai.
<RMonteiraum> o patrao ta no grupo admin
<RMonteiraum> quem faz parte do grupo admin, pode tudo
<RMonteiraum> tendeu?
<RMonteiraum> cria um grupo com direitos de admin e add o patrao... ou o q pode
<RMonteiraum> e valew
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, mas quero manter os usuários apenas usuários.
<EduardeCalibal> Sendo que apenas esse que é a vítima seja abaixo de um especifico.
<RMonteiraum> tendi
<RMonteiraum> deixa eu ver se acho aqui
<RMonteiraum> como sou novo na brincadeira, tenho q consultar os universitários
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<RMonteiraum> :D
<EduardeCalibal> Estou fussando documentação do chmod e acho que não é por ai...
<RMonteiraum> pois eh
<RMonteiraum> seguinte
<RMonteiraum> o lance eh em cima do grupo mesmo
<RMonteiraum> se não me engano
<RMonteiraum> cria a vitima num grupo secundário
<RMonteiraum> e coloca ela dentro do grupo primario
<RMonteiraum> e dentro do grupo primario, você coloca o que pode
<RMonteiraum> na logica, seria isso... ou o contrário...
<RMonteiraum> o contrário
<yro_anjos> boa noite a todos!
<RMonteiraum> boa noite
<RMonteiraum> EduardeCalibal coloca o patrao no grupo secundario
<RMonteiraum> como sendo do grupo da vitima...
<RMonteiraum> será q não daria certo?
<RMonteiraum> caiu
<RMonteiraum> :P
<virtu> e ae cambada
<CyberScript32_> uia
<Angel> oi
<Guest46701> =)
<Stylles> alguem manja vpn pptp
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, bom dia.
<Giverny> bom dia
<Giverny> velho tou atrás de qualquer projeto de php, jquery, html, javascript, css
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> pra tocar
<Giverny> férias é ruim d+ nada pra fazer
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, vai atráz de um ai na net, com certeza tem pessoas precisando de ajuda... :)
<peregrinator_six> achou não...?!
<peregrinator_six> já deu uma olhadinha lá no br-linux...?!
<Giverny> tou atrás
<Giverny> :)
<gbs> Giverny
<peregrinator_six> acho que tinha alguma coisa por lá...
<gbs> baixa um jogo
<gbs> e arruma uma namorada
<peregrinator_six> deixa eu ver...
<gbs> go
<peregrinator_six> gbs, interessante missão! :D
<peregrinator_six> rsrsrss
<Giverny> gbs: mulher já tenho
<Giverny> ;/
<peregrinator_six> é o game...?!
<gbs> larga
<gbs> e arruma outra
<Giverny> serve só pra gastar meu dinheiro sas cachorras
<Giverny> eeheh
<Giverny> que nada deixa essa ae ta bom
<peregrinator_six> po ai, vcs são despreziveias mesmo, devem tudo torcer pra o flamengo, cambada...
<gbs> flamengo... ahuehauehae
<Giverny> nem torço
<gbs> nao assisto tv, nem futebol :/
<Giverny> ah credo gbs
<peregrinator_six> gbs, não tá perdendo nada...
<Giverny> tu vive fora do mundo
<gbs> Giverny: oh rly?
<gbs> uaehuaheuaheu
<gbs> internets
<gbs> seriados legais eu baixo
<Giverny> HBO
<gbs> e assim como eu existe toda uma geração ae que nao é muito de ver tv... e sim de usar internet
<gbs> "assim como eu, VIRGULA"
<Giverny> nem tem mais série pra eu assistir cara
<Giverny> já assisti todas as boas
<gbs> eu gosto de lie to me
<gbs> e aquela
<gbs> bad...
<gbs> puts, esqueci o nome
<Giverny> breaking bad?
<gbs> EHH
<gbs> tava vendo a primeira temporada
<Giverny> ah cara
<Giverny> how i met your mother
<gbs> procurei no google
<Giverny> dr. house
<gbs> "bad fazer drogas"
<Giverny> ...
<gbs> a policia federal vai bater na minha porta amanha
<gbs> i'm fucked
<Giverny> bate nada
<gbs> Formatando...
<gbs> :p
<Giverny> PF bater aqui
<Giverny> tou preso
<gbs> po
<gbs> eu nao tenho nada que me incrimina
<gbs> meu starcraft eh original, meu world of warcraft tbm...
<peregrinator_six> poxa o mundo tá cheio de cretinagem mesmo em manos... http://br-linux.org/2011/retirado-o-plano-de-formar-consorcio-entre-microsoft-apple-oracle-emc-para-comprar-patentes-da-novell/
<Giverny> original do serial?
<gbs> o pc de um vizinho na minha casa com software pirata :O
<gbs> Giverny: sim, jogo na battle.net
<Giverny> fio eu tou nem ai pra apple
<Giverny> o stevie jobs é um cretino
<Giverny> que explora os funcionários
<gbs> aeuhaueh
<gbs> n conheço ele
<gbs> mas é assim que empresa funciona
<gbs> explorando funcionario
<duke3d> vai bater pq gbs?
<Giverny> nem é vai lá ver como é trabalhar na google
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Giverny> meu sonho é a google
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> Open Source
<peregrinator_six> nem todas gbs
<Giverny> todo mundo gosta
<gbs> duke3d: Procurei  "bad como fazer drogas" no google
<Giverny> e lá é como se tivesse férias
<gbs> cara
<Giverny> :D
<gbs> google, facebook, twitter
<duke3d> gbs, e ai
<gbs> não sao empresas que voces podem falar
<duke3d> por isso eles vao bater lol
<peregrinator_six> gbs, claro que são.
<gbs> porque elas ainda são tratadas como passageiras
<Giverny> porra google passageiro
<gbs> o google até que ta conseguindo modelar bem uma nova forma de negócio
<Giverny> é tenso
<Giverny> fico imaginando quem é o motorista
<gbs> mas pode ver
<gbs> o google se recria a cada segundo
<peregrinator_six> gbs, não esculhemba nao po...
<gbs> se eu te perguntar
<gbs> o que o google faz
<gbs> o que vc responde?
<peregrinator_six> gbs, TUDO! :p
<Giverny> ganha ads
<gbs> hoje
<Giverny> ganha com software
<gbs> eu vejo o foco do google no android
<gbs> e no google chrome
<Giverny> ganha com propaganda
<Giverny> ...
<gbs> sim, ganha $ com ads e etc
<Giverny> buscador foda
<Giverny> youtube foda
<gbs> ask.com é melhor
<peregrinator_six> ...
<gbs> e nao eh tão usado
<Giverny> cara todo mundo que eu conheço
<Giverny> quer saber uma coisa
<Giverny> vai logo no google
<gbs> sim
<gbs> eu obviamente concordo po
<gbs> to falando que a galerinha mais velha ae
<gbs> de $
<gbs> tem medo
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, Google é sinonimo de interent, FATO INSQUESTIONAVEL! :)
<gbs> de até quando essa porra vai durar
<gbs> o google se reinvita, como eu tava falando
<gbs> ele tem maps
<gbs> tem email
<gbs> tem sites
<Giverny> fora que ainda é uma empresa que apoia o opensource
<Giverny> caralho
<gbs> tem video, tem livros, docs ......... sistema operacional.
<Giverny> levando nosso menino dos olhos
<Giverny> o androidzinho
<Giverny> querido
<Giverny> rodando o amado kernel
<gbs> o google tem uma politica
<gbs> de a cada 3 ou 4 meses
<Giverny> delixia
<gbs> comprar uma empresa
<gbs> que esteja se destacando
<gbs> num ramo novo de negócio
<peregrinator_six> gbs, simples, o Google vai avançar até tudo o que vc conhece como Internet se chamar Google.net! :P
<gbs> :=)
<gbs> goo.gl
<Giverny> isso mesmo
<gbs> mas
<Giverny> o destino é esse
<gbs> como ele ganha grana?
<gbs> com ads e investimento
<gbs> agora a apple
<gbs> como a apple ganha grana?
<Giverny> cara o google vai avançar quando lançar um Google OS foda
<SuBmUnDo> !baixar
<ubottu-br> Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu! Atualize/instale agora o seu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ -- Baixem torrents! E ajudem o próximo a baixar mais rápido também :)
<Giverny> ae vai matar geral
<Giverny> todo mundo vai morrer
<Giverny> microsoft vai morrer
<gbs> Apple ganha centavinhos de cada treco naquela appstore
<Giverny> apple vai morrer
<gbs> e alguma coisa no hardware
<Giverny> se não adotar o SO
<Giverny> e fizer parceria
<gbs> pra um investidor
<gbs> é muito mais facil ver a apple ganhando do que o google
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, apple já tá morrendo de cancer... :P
<Giverny> apple já tá morrendo no iphone
<Giverny> que só ela usa o IOS
<gbs> Eu nao sou applemanico, muito pelo contrário
<Giverny> aquele lixo
<Giverny> o resto do mundo usa android
<gbs> mas a apple nao tava nem no top 50 empresas
<Giverny> e a apple usa IOS
<gbs> fechou em 2010
<Giverny> lixo
<gbs> como a terceira maior empresa
<gbs> do mundo
<gbs> quem investiu nela em 99
<gbs> enriqueceu
<gbs> como falei, nao sou applemanico, muito pelo contrário, apenas dados que li na net
<gbs> e dá pra ser encontrado facilmente.
<peregrinator_six> gbs, o que lhe leva a dizer que o ask.com é superior ao Google.com...?!
<gbs> opa
<gbs> errei
<Giverny> mercado da apple é o iphone
<gbs> apple = segunda maior empresa
<Giverny> se o android
<Giverny> implcar
<Giverny> já era
<Giverny> iphone
<gbs> peregrinator_six: Cara, já li artigo sobre isso, o algortimo do ask.com é melhor, mas não sei na versão atual dos 2
<gbs> mas em 2009 quando eu li, o ask.com era melhor em termos de resultado
<gbs> eu tenho amigos da área de recuperação de informação
<gbs> e eles quem me mostraram isso
<gbs> nao eh que o google seja ruim
<gbs> apenas o algoritmo do ask
<gbs> que usa muito do que o google criou
<gbs> estava melhor
<Giverny> meu sonho é ver um iphone rodando android
<Giverny> ehehe
<gbs> mas provavelmente HOJE os 2 já evoluíram muito
<Giverny> quero a morte
<Giverny> da apple
<gbs> aí oh
<gbs> http://www.dihitt.com.br/n/dinheiro/2011/01/01/apple-se-consolida-como-a-segunda-maior-empresa-do-mundo
<duke3d> eu me recuso a comprar um iphone
<gbs> eu também
<duke3d> telefone de mulher
<gbs> tenho um n95
<duke3d> hahaha
<gbs> e to esperando um celular com tegra e android
<gbs> por um preço bom
<Giverny> iPod, do iPhone, e do iPad
<Giverny> só isso que a apple ganha
<Giverny> e lucra
<Giverny> absurdo
<gbs> nao
<gbs> ela ganha na appstore
<duke3d> esse n95 eh bom?
<gbs> por cada compra
<gbs> duke3d: foi bom, é um celular antigo da nokia
<Giverny> hackiaram a applestore
<Giverny> dia desses
<Giverny> hackiaram não, crackiaram
<johnjohn> ai eu acabei de baixar aquele cliente de irc em flash lightirc e conectei no irc.. pq que eu fico com meu ip e nao com o ip de onde eu hospedei o client irc? ..alguem sabe um que o host fique o da hospedagem?
<peregrinator_six> a apple de mim não ganha nada, nem de graça quero alguma coisa dela..
<duke3d> bah cara
<duke3d> o n95 n eh tao antigo nao
<gbs> quem faz a conexao é teu pc
<gbs> e nao o site
<gbs> duke3d nao eh tao antigo
<gbs> mas a gay d nokia
<duke3d> se for assim o meu nokia e72 eh anciao tbm
<gbs> já nao dá + Suporte
<gbs> nokia é outra empresa de bosta
<gbs> nunca mais compro nokia
<Giverny> nokia deveria usar android
<gbs> sistema ruim e suporte péssimo
<Giverny> isso seria o fim
<Giverny> dessa saga
<gbs> unica coisa q presta na nokia
<Giverny> tirar o symbian sujo
<johnjohn> gbs sabe algum script q utilize a conexao da maquina onde ta hospedado o client irc?
<gbs> é o aparelho, lol.
<Giverny> e usar android
<gbs> johnjohn n
<Giverny> johnjohn: man não tem como
<Giverny> johnjohn: a conexão é ponto a ponto
<Giverny> você precisa conectar em um servidor da freenode
<Giverny> pra tá aqui on-line
<duke3d> eu sei que o meu faz tudo que eu preciso.. entao ta bom heh
<gbs> Giverny óbvio que tem como
<johnjohn> gbs ue e como akele mbit mibit sei la quando vc conecta nele fika com o host dele e nao com o seu
<Giverny> você pode usar uma proxy
<Giverny> ai sim na saída
<gbs> johnjohn eu nao falei que nao dava
<Giverny> então você não conectará mais direto
<gbs> johnjohn quem falou foi o Giverny
<johnjohn> intao Giverny :S
<johnjohn> aqule mibit quando vc conecta por ele vc fica com o host dele
<johnjohn> e nao o seu proprio
<duke3d> procura por freenode cgiirc
<duke3d> gbs, nego do #overclock fizeram sacanagem comigo
<johnjohn> duke3d sera q nao tem algo em flash ou asp ?
<duke3d> entrei no canal #screwcorp
<duke3d> Botnets are not allowed on this network [J-C02FA304
<duke3d> johnjohn, pq flash ou asp?
<Giverny> só tecnologia lixo
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> usa php
<Giverny> caralho
<Giverny> seja homen
<gbs> duke3d tem que parar de entrar nesses canais q te mandam entrar...
<Giverny> ou então javascript
<gbs> renova teu ip
<Giverny> =O
<gbs> e volta lá
<johnjohn> duke3d pq nao tem suporte a cgi
<johnjohn> :T
<Giverny> johnjohn: man qualquer coisa roda bem com cgi
<Giverny> johnjohn: até bash
<Giverny> johnjohn: http://foxlx.acmesystems.it/?id=165
<johnjohn> Giverny eh um servidor windows
<johnjohn> sem cuporte a cgi po
<Giverny> venho já
<Giverny> peregrinator_six
<Giverny> sux net
<Giverny> :<
<peregrinator_six> :P
<Giverny> peregrinator_six
<Giverny> olha
<Giverny> a massive success! In particular, Canonical Ltd (you know, the company behind Ubuntu, who generously donated £1700.00!).
<Giverny> canonical doou 1700,00 Euros
<Giverny> a freenode
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, então vamos continuar usando... :P
<RMonteiraum> putz... tava lendo sobre uma falha em routers usando DD-WRT, que permite mostrar a localização do roteador pelo serviço de localização do google
<RMonteiraum> sinisto
<RMonteiraum> sinistro8
<peregrinator_six> 00
<gbs> uaehuaheu
<gbs> seria mais pra uma feature
<gbs> afinal os routers nao tem gps
<gbs> e a precisao do geo ip é uma cidade inteira
<gbs> isso quando nao eh pior, como no meu caso
<gbs> geoip retorna meu ip pra minas e eu sou de manaus (bem longe)
<duke3d> no caso do gbs
<duke3d> mostra que esta no brasil
<duke3d> hahaha
<gbs> =p
<duke3d> gbs
<gbs> diga
<duke3d> vc eh de manaus neh?
<gbs> s
<indisch> duke3d ae
<duke3d> o indisch tbm eh de manaus!
<duke3d> indisch, aee
<gbs> coitado
<indisch> ((duke3d)): ae lima
<marvel> qual provedo de manaus?
<gbs> oi/net
<Giverny> é gbs usa velox
<Giverny> =o
<marvel> a oi nao tem estaçao do velox em manaus
<gbs> eh
<gbs> nao tem
<gbs> infelimznete :(
<gbs> daí diz q eu to lá em MG
<gbs> RJ
<gbs> SP
<marvel> por isso seu ip ta em minas
<gbs> menos manaus :P
<gbs> to ligado :=)
<marvel> por isso sua conexao parece vim de minas
<gbs> auehauehua
<gbs> (porque ela vem!)
<gbs> eu pingo o site aqui na cidade
<gbs> dai a rota
<gbs> manaus -> pqp -> minas -> sp -> rj -> Pqp -> sp -> minas -> pqp -> manaus
<marvel> vc faz traceroute
<Giverny> pensei que era orientação a objeto
<Giverny> :>
<duke3d> caralho
<duke3d> pra jogar deve ser legal
<gbs> ótimo
<marvel> vc pode receber conexao de hub nao direto do backboner
<indisch> duke3d uhaeueahueahueeh
<gbs> o enlace manaus -> mundo
<gbs> é via satelite
<gbs> daí eu tenho 500ms de ping adicional
<gbs> só pelo satelite
<indisch> gbs a minha nao dá essa volta nao, sai daqui , vai pra sp e volta pra cá
<Giverny> é
<Giverny> em manaus povo usa pelo satélite mesmo
<gbs> indisch vc usa net, que usa embratel
<Geowany> não fale em ping assim não
<indisch> gbs as vezes vai pro rio e volta
<Geowany> to doido pra jogar ut aqui
<indisch> gbs exato
<gbs> embratel != telemar
<Geowany> e a porcaria desse serviço imundo da OI
<gbs> embratel >>>>>>>> telemar
<gbs> o link da ufam é embratel
<gbs> puro
<gbs> lindo.
<Giverny> oi lixo
<indisch> gbs agora disseram que a oi tá pegando uma fibra da venezuela, tá dando rota por lá agora?
<Giverny> aqui pegou fogo
<marvel> mas nao tem como provar
<indisch> gbs da ufam e toda rede estadual, num link porco de 200mb :)
<Giverny> ficamos sem telefone
<Giverny> e internet
<Giverny> muita gente aqui em ssa
<marvel> na venezuela a conexao nao tao estavel
<gbs> indisch "porco", vc conhece como funciona isso?
<indisch> gbs:
<gbs> nao é toda rede estadual
<gbs> JAMAIS fale mal do RNP
<indisch> gbs se nao soubesse nao taria falando
<gbs> jamais.
<gbs> o link é lindo
<gbs> latencia baixissima
<indisch> gbs nao é a prodam que gerencia?
<gbs> nao
<gbs> nem fudendo
<gbs> prodam = lixo
<gbs> quem gerencia o link da RNP é a RNP
<gbs> no POP-AM
<gbs> que fica dentro da ufam
<gbs> o qual eu trbalhei em 2009 ;P
<gbs> www.pop-am.rnp.br
<gbs> prodam eh lixo
<gbs> estadual
<gbs> rnp eh federal :D
<gbs> o rnp liga apenas 15 instituicoes
<gbs> a prodam liga 65 se eu nao me engano
<gbs> o link da prodam parece-me que é 100mbit
<marvel> derubar o site pop-am
<gbs> marvel: outro tempo lancaram na net a senha de todos os pops
<Giverny> site lixo
<gbs> os caras usavam senha default
<gbs> ve se pode
<gbs> foda isso.
<indisch> gbs hoje a prodam tá com 200mb
<gbs> eu quando trabalhei lá dei boas ideias, meter tproxy e tal
<gbs> mas infelizmente, me barraram
<gbs> hm
<gbs> indisch: leva teu notebook na ufam, pega sinal lá
<Giverny> site feio
<gbs> tu vai baixar a 4megabyte por segundo
<gbs> e não vai mais pq é limitado.
<gbs> é bem bonito :=)
<gbs> Giverny: foi uma estagiária amiga minha que fez
<RMonteiraum> voltei
<gbs> eu reclamei muito
<gbs> e pior, em netbook abre tortão
<RMonteiraum> o lance da localização eh sinistra
<gbs> mas, fazer o que né...
<marvel> e talves eles cometam msm erro gbs
<marvel> se tiver erro vou achar
<gbs> marvel: manda bala ae
<Giverny> gbs: faltou um bom css
<gbs> que aí amanhã eu nao trabalho
<Giverny> style
<gbs> antes eu trabalhava no pop-am
<gbs> agora trabalho na ufam
<Giverny> pra abrir e qualquer ambiente
<Giverny> *em
<gbs> Giverny: cara
<Giverny> em qualquer resolução
<gbs> a menina mal sabia fazer site
<gbs> eu vi isso sendo feito do zero
<gbs> é muito que ela tenha conseguido fazer isso
<marvel> ja dei o primeiro tiro gbs:D
<gbs> :O
<gbs> nem me mete
<duke3d> eh
<gbs> pq pra eles me acharem eh facil :P
<duke3d> o site ta um pouco mal feito hehe
<gbs> faça o que quiseres, mas não me comprometa uaehuaheuaheu
<gbs> duke3d: www.pop-ba.rnp.br
<gbs> o pop da bahia tinha um site legal em 2009
<marvel> gbs pode fica tranquilo eu usso proxys
<gbs> marvel: tenho interesse em resultados :D
<gbs> :P
<Giverny> aqui na bahia todo mundo usa css
<duke3d> abriu zoando no chrome.. mas asteticamente nao ta tao mal
<Giverny> todo mundo puto aqui
<duke3d> nos meus olhos ;p
<duke3d> nem vi o source
<marvel> gbs se tiver no meu alcançe  vc vai ter esse resultado
<gbs> pop-ac.rnp.br
<gbs> nao tem site
<gbs> nao tem nem vida no acre...
<marvel> tem conhecimeto q ainda pode ta alem do meu alcaçe
<gbs> vai ter site..
<gbs> tem maconha além do meu alcance
<gbs> mas td bem ;P
<Giverny> =o
<gbs> enfim
<gbs> a velox manaus
<gbs> ta papagueiando que vai vender 1mb a 70 R$
<gbs> desde dezembro
<gbs> daí
<gbs> até hoje
<gbs> todo mundo que pediu um mega
<gbs> recebeu 300k
<gbs> eles alegam que é o maximo que dá pra por na tua área
<gbs> e te fazem assinar uns papeis la concordando com isso
<gbs> :=)
<gbs> 300k a 70 R$
<Giverny> ridículo
<gbs> espertos non?
<gbs> o meu link é 600k
<gbs> já pedi upgrade pra 1mb
<gbs> tao me enrolando desde o dia 21/12
<Giverny> aqui pago 1mb = R$50,00
<gbs> vai fazer 1mes
<duke3d> putz.. 300k ja ta bom demais
<gbs> e
<gbs> dá pra...
<gbs> usar o celular na internet
<duke3d> da pra ver youtube
<gbs>  numa boa ;D
<gbs> dah nada uaehuaehuaeu
<gbs> youtube com 2mb fica ruim
<gbs> imagine com 300k
<marvel> gbs aki no rj eu pago 2 mb por 50
<duke3d> ah eh
<gbs> marvel caro
<gbs> amiga minha em bsb
<gbs> paga 39 por 4mb
<marvel> caraca
<marvel> vou ligar pra reclamar
<gbs> nem faz isso
<gbs> os traficantes vao la te balear dps
<gbs> : (
<gbs> tenso
<peregrinator_six> gbs,  isso tá com cara de treta em...?! :S
<Giverny> 15mb por r$79,90
<Giverny> aqui em Salvador
<marvel> vou ligar agora e falar com segurança do callcenter ele vai entra no systema e fazer uma promoçao boa
<Giverny> e garanto
<gbs> peregrinator_six porque?
<Giverny> a velocidade
<Giverny> é foda
<Giverny> na fibrosa
<gbs> sim
<gbs> amigo meu do RJ
<gbs> usa 15mb da gvt
<peregrinator_six> gbs, tsc...
<gbs> nao eh 80 R$ o preço q ele me falou
<gbs> mas diz que eh mto bom
<gbs> mas diz que eh mto bom
<Giverny> isso ai é gvt
<Giverny> aqui em salvador
<Giverny> eles passaram
<Giverny> fibra em salvador inteiro
<gbs> peregrinator_six: http://www.gvt.com.br/portal/residencial/servicosinternet/power/index.jsp
<gbs> escolhe brasilia
<peregrinator_six> gbs, ah, GVT, ai eu concordo! :)
<johnjohn> marvel qq vc vai fazer com esse site ai?
<Giverny> 100mb r$500,00
<Giverny> aqui
<gbs> peregrinator_six: eu usei em fevereiro de 2010
<gbs> era RAPIDO D+++
<gbs> 4mb
<gbs> agora nao tem mais 4mb
<gbs> o minimo eh 5
<gbs> kct
<gbs> imagina isso
<gbs> o link dos pobres
<gbs> é 5mbit
<Giverny> 100mb roda foda
<gbs> !!!!
<gbs> cara
<gbs> 5mbit eh mttttto já
<Giverny> youtube nem bufferiza
<peregrinator_six> gbs, GVT é a única banda larga de verdade que existe no brasil...! ;)
<gbs> po
<gbs> gvt botou fibra pra fora do brasil? Lol
<Giverny> cara youtube não trava
<Giverny> de jeito nenhum
<gbs> com 4mb nao trava
<gbs> imagina 5
<gbs> lol
<gbs> ja perceberam
<gbs> que o youtube hd carrega mais rapido
<gbs> q o youtube normal? O_o
<gbs> --pra quem tem conexao boa--
<peregrinator_six> gbs, tá chegando aqui pra perto do meu barraco, até o meio do ano acho que já aparece alguma coisa... :)
<Giverny> as vezes acontece
<Giverny> mesmo
<duke3d> aqui rola 1080p normal
<duke3d> hehe
<Giverny> queria ter 500 conto pra dar assim por mês num link de 100mb
<Giverny> totalmente sem necessidade
<Giverny> eeheh
<Giverny> dedicado de 4gb
<Giverny> gvt tá fazendo
<gbs> Giverny
<Giverny> já viu gbs ?
<Giverny> ehehe
<gbs> vc sabe quanto
<gbs> custava oi/velox em manaus
<gbs> até dezembro/2010 ?
<gbs> mês passado
<gbs> R$ 430,00 por 600k
<Giverny> caralho
<gbs> :)
<gbs> se esse mês nao abaixar o pre ço
<gbs> eu mato todo mundo que estiver usando roupa com o simbolo da oi
<gbs> lá na empresa :P
<gbs> uheuaheua <revoltado>
<gbs> e o plano de 300k
<gbs> acho q era R$ 300
<duke3d> gbs, tem tido contato com o fungo?
<Giverny> ah sai ladrona
<Giverny> ehehe
<gbs> duke3d nos
<gbs> nops
<duke3d> o fungo eh mto nerd n eh nao?
<duke3d> haha
<Giverny> aqui em salvador nego chora pra pagar R$40,00
<Giverny> em 1mb de net
<Giverny> ehehe
<marvel> johnjohn eu nao vou fazer nada pq ?
<Giverny> marvel tu é do rio né?
<Giverny> telenorte
<Giverny> é da oi tb né?
<Giverny> marvel tem uma rua tv
<Giverny> da conceição ai perto de tu
<Giverny> ?
<Giverny> marvel rua itabuna?
<marvel> nao  giverny
<marvel> Giverny nem adianta olha no mapa pq o no ip vai te da localizaçao onde ta a estaçao do velox :D:D:D
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Giverny> marvel ce ta brincando com botnet ae
<Giverny> ?
<marvel> Giverny vc ta me investigando ?
<marvel> pq pergunta ?
<Giverny> não
<Giverny> tou sem nada pra fazer
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> queria matar
<Giverny> um ip
<marvel> Giverny e uma rede particular
<marvel> eu tenho mas so q eles tao dormindo
<marvel> vc sabe mecher com bot net ?
<Giverny> cara muito tempo atrás
<Giverny> que brincava com isso
<Giverny> nas crews da vida
<Giverny> hoje em dia sou do bem
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> nada de ./f3
<Giverny> nem c4
<johnjohn> eu tenho uma botnet com mais de 250 bots :~~
<Giverny> queria matar 187.45.214.177
<Giverny> =o
<johnjohn> covardia..
<johnjohn> mo tosco ddos com bot
<johnjohn> @udp @oldpack aiuhuia
<Giverny> queria empurrar tanto que ele não respondesse mais a ping
<Giverny> ;o
<marvel> johnjohn seus bot sao em php
<marvel> Giverny q tem nese ip q vc quer derubar
<Giverny> servidor de wow
<marvel> eu tinha em php mas caiu tudo corigiram a falha do site
<Giverny> jogava nele e cansei ;/
<johnjohn> marvel cgi..
<marvel> meus bot sao escrito em C ou em php
<Giverny> certíssimo
<Giverny> =o
<marvel> meu nivel de progamaçao e fraco pra fazer cgi
<johnjohn> oxe achei q vc estava se referindo a falha
<Giverny> cara cgi é html com qualquer coisa
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> izi izi
<johnjohn> pensei q vc estava dizendo que minhas maquinas tinha falha de php
<marvel> mas em C tem mas funçao
<marvel> qual falha q o bot em cgi explora ?
<johnjohn> nao velho
<johnjohn> eu disse q todas as maquinas q tao na botnet
<johnjohn> eu consegui acesso por falhas decgi
<marvel> a blz
<johnjohn> o bot q eu rodo nas maq eh em perl
<marvel> eu nao prestei a atençao
<Giverny> já tive uma rede
<marvel> pode me mostra o codigo fonte
<Giverny> só de bot em perl
<Giverny> com ircd e tudo
<Giverny> =o
<marvel> itao todas  maquinas sao linux com falha de cgi
<Giverny> na época nego explorava
<Giverny> cmd
<Giverny> php injection
<Giverny> etc
<johnjohn> http://www.ossec.net/wiki/ShellBOT
<johnjohn> antigo bot do atrix
<johnjohn> ;P
<Giverny> atrix team
<Giverny> =o
<Giverny> isso é antigo d+ poutz
<johnjohn> sim hehe
<Giverny> brincava com o pharoeste
<Giverny> da otlaw crew
<johnjohn> haha
<johnjohn> nunca mais o vi
<Giverny> infamy sky
<Giverny> ...
<johnjohn> infamy é noob..
<Giverny> ainda é vivo ele?
<johnjohn> sky e pharoest manja
<Giverny> tempo da brasnerd
<Giverny> ehehe
<johnjohn> sim hehe
<marvel> vcs eram da brasnert
<marvel> onde so tinha defacer malucos
<johnjohn> e vc marvel pega acesso em maquina com q tipo de bug?
<Giverny> só tinha biba lá
<Giverny> :O
<Giverny> mauritz não guentou cabeça
<Giverny> de tanto ataque
<marvel> sqlinject
<Giverny> DdoS
<indisch> até hoje a galera lembra da lendária brasnet hehehe
<pinguim> lembramos sim
<Giverny> :~
<pinguim> e não existia somente defacers não
<pinguim> rsrs
<marvel> johnjohn sql  e muito mas pego falha xss e falha de segurança q me da acesso total ao serve
<Giverny> peguei tanta muié
<johnjohn> eu curto mais bugs de cgi
<Giverny> na época que bombava lá os canais
<johnjohn> tipo assim
<Giverny> ehehe
<johnjohn> http://www.bbc.net/cgi-bin/weather/java.cgi?daysonly=46455565465%29.system%28%22uname%20-a%22%29.%2899898798|222105000561
<johnjohn> @_@
<johnjohn> FreeBSD www2.bbc.net 5.2.1-RELEASE-p13 FreeBSD 5.2.1-RELEASE-p13 #1: Thu Dec 2 16:54:06 MST 2004 kory@www2.bbc.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/WEBKERNEL i386
<marvel> johnjohn vou estudar isso
<pinguim> a bras é tão lembrada que alguns conhecidos apareceram na tv algumas semanas atrás.....
<Giverny> pinguim quando?
<johnjohn> marvel sql tem modo pra upar arquivos outfile
<johnjohn> mas nem sei como
<pinguim> vou achar e notícia e colocar aqui
<johnjohn> marvel vc consegue?
<johnjohn> acho mt sem graça apenas poder editar o conteudo do site
<johnjohn> tem que ter acesso a maquina toda
<marvel> sql sim consigo upar shellls johnjohn
<pinguim> como faz para mandar uma msg em particular aqui
<marvel> eu upo ela como foto etc..
<Giverny>  /query nick
<johnjohn> marvel me ajuda com isso? tenho muitos bugs de cgi aqui q dao acesso a varias maquinas
<johnjohn> podemos trocar ideias
<johnjohn> ;]
<marvel> blz johnjohn mas eu nao sou tao bom nao mas da pra fazer algo
<Prepona> tchauu pra qm fikaaa
<renebarbosa> olá renebarbosa como vai você?
<renebarbosa> renebarbosa, eu vou bem e você?
<renebarbosa> :B
<Giverny> O.o
<renebarbosa> Giverny, ,?
<renebarbosa> Giverny, que queres tu de mim?
<Giverny> quero nada
<Giverny> vá dormir
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> e para de dar version
<Giverny> Oo
<renebarbosa> hahaha
<renebarbosa> Giverny, estou sem sono
<renebarbosa> =(
<Giverny> deita na cama e começa a contar stack points
<Giverny> uma hora o sono vem
<renebarbosa> Giverny, estou deitado na cama
<renebarbosa> o notebook está em cima de uma almofada em minha barriga
<renebarbosa> hauahuaa
<renebarbosa> Giverny, e você? qual é a sua história? sofreu muito na infância e adolescência?
<Giverny> o.o
<Giverny> sofreu pelo que?
<renebarbosa> não sei cara, por isto estou perguntando.
<renebarbosa> :B
<Giverny> sofri não man
<renebarbosa> kk
<Giverny> foi tranquila minha infância
<renebarbosa> sei qual é
<renebarbosa> o pessoal daqui costuma ter uma infância dificil
<Giverny> é alguns
<Giverny> você teve foi?
<renebarbosa> sim.
<renebarbosa> Não Giverny
<renebarbosa> mas um cidadão que frequenta este canal e é conhecido meu teve
<renebarbosa> não sei se conhece um cidadão chamado danielmota
<renebarbosa> a infância dele foi similar a da Nany People
<renebarbosa> A unica diferença é que a Nany saiu do armário.
<Giverny> quem é esse daniel?
<Giverny> o UDK?
<renebarbosa> Giverny, não..
<renebarbosa> mas este também teve infância dificil.
<renebarbosa> Inclusive, ele está aqui no canal gravando log do que nós falamos.
<Giverny> capaz
<renebarbosa> Bela profissão esta.
<Giverny> ele vive disso?
<renebarbosa> Realmente não sei, mas eu não dúvido.
<renebarbosa> Já pensou, um cidadão cuja carteira de trabalho é assinada pela FreeNode e o cargo é Bot de IRC ?
<Giverny> canonical doou quase 2000 euros
<Giverny> eehuh
<Giverny> pra freenode
<renebarbosa> Não soube disso.
<Giverny> tá lá no site da freenode
<renebarbosa> Giverny, outro que teve infância dificil foi o KamusHadenes
<renebarbosa> Este, adquiriu o estranho costume de andar de saia e maquiagem feminina.
<renebarbosa> Mas tudo numa boa, sem pederastia. :B
<Giverny> costume ruim
<Giverny> =o
<renebarbosa> Giverny, pois é... ele faz parte de uma nova geração de emos que está por vir.
<Giverny> nova geração de emos?
<renebarbosa> Giverny, sim.
<renebarbosa> Uma mistura de emo e nerd.
<Giverny> aqui esse canal é muito movimentado tem ninguém
<Giverny> ehauh
<renebarbosa> A essa hora da madrugada em lugar nenhum tem ninguém
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<renebarbosa> Só você que teve uma infância dificil que está ai no canal
<Giverny> =t
<Giverny> minha infância foi legal cara
<Giverny> mas tenho insônia
<renebarbosa> Giverny, entendo.. eu costumo tomar uma dose de whisky quando tenho insônia.. porém, o whisky acabou =s
<renebarbosa> Por isto estou aqui futucando em um servidor aguardando o sono chegar.
<Giverny> tou brincando com perl aqui
<Giverny> =t
<renebarbosa> Perl é do demônio.
<renebarbosa> Se o cPanel não utilizasse isto já teriamos mandado de volta ao inferno em nossos servidores.
<renebarbosa> Só nos dá dor de cabeça.
<Giverny> é izi
<Giverny> =o
<renebarbosa> O problema não é este..
<renebarbosa> O problema é que os maletas vivem usando scripts em perl pra fazer baderna..
<Giverny> isso é
<Giverny> =O
<Giverny> botnet
<Giverny> & cia
<renebarbosa> Sim.
<renebarbosa> Essa galera que não tem o que fazer e passa o dia tentando invadir servidor pra fazer mass deface.. tsc tsc.
<renebarbosa> Eu realmente não entendo.. se eu sou alguém mal intencionado e tomo posse do root de um servidor.. porque eu vou apenas modificar os index se eu posso apagar todos os arquivos?
<renebarbosa> Se é pra ser maleta, tem que ser maleta pra valer.
<Giverny> =o
<Giverny> eauh
<Giverny> cada um com suas ilusões
<renebarbosa> Pois é.
<renebarbosa> O cara tem um trabalho pra invadir e rootar pra apenas modificar as index? rs
<renebarbosa> muito non-sense
<Giverny> explorar o bug ainda
<Giverny> é o melhor negócio pra eles
<Giverny> ;/
<renebarbosa> Eles não exploram absolutamente PN.
<renebarbosa> Descobrem a versão do kernel, buscam um exploit na internet, compilam, sobem para o servidor e executam.
<renebarbosa> Isto qualquer um faz.
<renebarbosa> Olá raquel
<renebarbosa> Boa noite.
<Giverny> =o
<Giverny> cara só o trabalho que eles tem
<Giverny> de usar as cmds
<renebarbosa> O que mais tem no mundo é trouxa, vai por mim.
<renebarbosa> Trabalho em um datacenter, e o que eu mais vejo é marmanjo utilizando senha 123
<renebarbosa> numero de telefone
<renebarbosa> data de nascimento
<renebarbosa> Isso é mamão com açucar..
<Giverny> cara já brinquei uma vez no passado
<Giverny> com essas coisas
<Giverny> mas hoje em dia não vejo graça
<renebarbosa> Além de quê, qualquer acéfalo hoje em dia tem acesso a emuladores de shell como o c99.php por exemplo.
<Giverny> prefiro ficar aqui em meus pogs
<Giverny> :~
<renebarbosa> Você conseguir subir um arquivo desses já é meio caminho andado. hehe
<renebarbosa> Giverny, eu realmente nunca tive interesse por isso.
<Giverny> cara pra que isso
<Giverny> tudo
<Giverny> usa o exec do php
<Giverny> quem sabe php meu deus
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> fode geral
<Giverny> tanta função do php
<Giverny> que você tem
<Giverny> System();
<renebarbosa> Giverny, pois é.. ai é que tá.
<renebarbosa> Esses malas usam essas coisas prontas já
<Giverny> ehehe
<renebarbosa> e ficam gravando vídeo pra botar no youtube
<renebarbosa> como se fossem os pica
<renebarbosa> é justamente isso que tô dizendo
<renebarbosa> se quer fazer sujeira, tem que fazer bem feito
<renebarbosa> hehehe
<Giverny> ah man eu uso php orientado a objeto e não ando fazendo essas artes
<Giverny> isso é coisa de noob mesmo
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> que tá começando na net
<renebarbosa> sim
<Giverny> nada na cabeça
<renebarbosa> coisa de muleque
<renebarbosa> pra falar a verdade
<renebarbosa> Se bem.. que alguns sites realmente merecem levar um belo deface, como o do Neymar por exemplo.
<renebarbosa> hahahaha
<renebarbosa> eu iria rir muito se fizessem.
<Giverny> porque o do neymar?
<Giverny> nego esculhambou o da applestore recentemente
<Giverny> ;o
<renebarbosa> Giverny, não gosto desse cara..
<renebarbosa> isso já é um bom motivo. :B
<renebarbosa> Que engraçado, o nome do udk é Evaldo.
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> hauhuah
<renebarbosa> haha
<Giverny> ele tá ai away
<renebarbosa> Ele sempre está away.. quando alguém o xinga ele recebe um SMS.. daí ele vem e dá ban
<Giverny> hauehuaheauh
<Giverny> xinga ele ae pra ver se é verdade mesmo
<renebarbosa> O sobrenome é melhor ainda. hehehe
<renebarbosa> Giverny, nem vou perder meu tempo..
<renebarbosa> Giverny, mas se quiser fazer o teste, fique a vontade..
<renebarbosa> Eu vou dormir. :B
<renebarbosa> Só agora vi que continuo bloqueado no #debian-br graças ao nosso glorioso amigo Evaldo Gardenali
<renebarbosa> bom, fui.
<pqatsi> Erros estranhos que o GCC arruma pra gente de quando em vez (blcl dkms):
<pqatsi>   CC [M]  /var/lib/dkms/blcr/0.8.2/build/cr_module/kbuild/vmadump_common.o
<pqatsi> /var/lib/dkms/blcr/0.8.2/build/cr_module/kbuild/vmadump_common.c:1092: error: ‘struct signal_struct’ has no member named ‘count’
<pqatsi> /var/lib/dkms/blcr/0.8.2/build/cr_module/kbuild/vmadump_common.c:1999: error: ‘struct signal_struct’ has no member named ‘count’
<slipttees> Bom dia
<Roud-rik> bom dia
<slipttees> alguem manja de hardware aqui?
<newclimb> ola
<newclimb> bom dia
<newclimb> como faço para regular o brilho do monitor no note se as teclas fn nao funcionam no ubuntu
<newclimb> ola
<newclimb> como faço para regular o controle de brilho do monitor do note se as teclas fn nao funcionam no ubuntu
<newclimb> ping
<slipttees> newclimb:
<newclimb> slipttees, oi
<slipttees> Sistema=>Preferência=>Gerenciamento de Energia
<slipttees> você regula o brilho ai
<slipttees> ;-)
<newclimb> slipttees, e mas nao sei pq nao esta funcionando
<newclimb> slipttees, tentei por la mas nada
<slipttees> newclimb: humm....aqui tenho problemas com o controle de volumes
<slipttees> newclimb: usou o parametro acpi=off no boot?
<newclimb> slipttees, tive que mudar algumas coisas pq meu cooler nao estava funcionando
<slipttees> quais parametros foram usado? seu note é cce, chipset sis?
<newclimb> slipttees, intel
<newclimb> slipttees, toshiba satelite u505
<slipttees> hummm
<slipttees> newclimb: sistema todo atualizado?
<newclimb> slipttees, sim
<slipttees> estranho....sei não mano, desculpa =]
<slipttees> como falei o brilho funciona com atalho mas o controle do volume não
<slipttees> =]~
<newclimb> slipttees, mas o seu controle de volume nao da para controlar em cima no canto direito
<slipttees> pois é, dar sim... mas se eu apertar o controle de volume buga o gnome-panel
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<slipttees> buga tipo, vou clicar em aplicações com o mouse e não funciona, tipo o botao tivesse travado no menu e o click não funciona
<slipttees> preciso matar o gnome-panel pra resolver o problema
<slipttees> kkkkkkkkk
<newclimb> slipttees, estranho
<slipttees> pois é... bom, no windows funciona tranquilo...como tudo de ruin
<renebarbosa> GioFilth, noob :)
<GioFilth> renebarbosa, hahaha
<GioFilth> sai daeww
<GioFilth> kkkkkkkkk
<slipttees_> =]~
<Rafylsk_> Galera, recebí uma msg do meu Cpanel aqui, alguem pode me dizer o que pode ser ?
<novato> bom dia a todos
<novato> algm pode me informar qual o kernel atual do ubuntu?
<novato> é o 2.36.12 ou 2.36.14?
<peregrinator_six> novato, 2.6.35-24
<pqatsi> 35
<pqatsi> 2.6.35
<pqatsi> 2.6.36 somente via kernel-ppa (que tem que ser instalado direto) e 2.6.37 backportado forcado do natty
<novato> onde eu baixo esse kernel pra instalar aqui
<slipttees> novato: backports o pqatsi já disse
<novato> como eu faco pra instalar esse atual, to usando o natty é o meu ta no 2.6.36-12
<novato> pois é como eu uso esses comando?
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> praque voce quer isso?
<pqatsi> e outra
<peregrinator_six> vai ter dor de cabeça...
<pqatsi> se voce ta usando natty, prepare-se para quebrar o sistema
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: exato
<pqatsi> eu to usando kernel do natty backportado, mas eu sei arrumar meu dpkg se der pau
<slipttees> novato: algum problema com algum driver no computador?
<pqatsi> (apesar de que um dkms ainda ta quebrado)
<peregrinator_six> depois vai acabar sainbdo falando mal do sistema sem motivos... :S
<pqatsi> root@ana.leleobhz.org:~# uname -a
<pqatsi> Linux ana.leleobhz.org 2.6.37-12-generic #26-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 5 18:35:17 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<slipttees> se não novato não tem pra que atualizar o kernel
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: exato
<pqatsi> ainda é melhor usar o maverick
<novato> tinha dado com a rede mais já consertei
<slipttees> pqatsi  = leleobhz
<slipttees> :-)
<pqatsi> e SE precisar, como foi meu caso com o i3
<pqatsi> voce puxa só o kernel
<pqatsi> novato: nao to falando de um problema especifico, mas sim de um monte de potenciais problemas que voce tem ou pode ter
<pqatsi> instalar TODO o sistema na versao instavel é suicidio
<novato> o meu ta atualizando normalmente só to querendo atualizar o kernel mesmo
<pqatsi> novato: se voce esta com natty
<pqatsi> o kernel é essa versao que acabei de mandar
<pqatsi> se não tá nessa versão, tem algo errado
<novato> o meu tá na 2.6.36-12 e numa atualização anterior ele tentou atualizar para o 2.6.36-14 e foi ai que tinha dado o problema
<slipttees> Linux cr16nte718711-laptop 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<peregrinator_six> Linux cr16nte718711-laptop 2.6.35-24-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Thu Dec 2 01:41:57 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux +1
<peregrinator_six> menos o laptop... rsrsrrs
<slipttees> =]~
<pqatsi> oia ai
<pqatsi> nao e 36, é 37
<Rferreira__> Pessoal, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com openwebmail?
<Rferreira__> Pessoal, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com openwebmail?
<Genocyber_> cu
<ferfraga> SuBmUnDo: falaa brow
<italocura> boa tarde
<italocura> alguem sabe onde acho o mapa igo brasil para gps
<liberie> italocura: isso nao tem nada haver com Ubuntu
<liberie> em especial isso e pirataria e nao tem nada haver com a freenode tambe
<liberie> m
<liberie> favor evite offtopic
<slipttees> vacuo !!
<italocura> liberie direito de ir e vir pelo gps hehehe
<italocura> existe algum software free que funcione no gps
<italocura> o.O
<Rferreira__> Pessoal, alguem pode me dar uma ajuda com openwebmail?
<liberie> italocura: software existem problema e que mapas sao pagos e novamente isso nao e assunto para o canal
<italocura> liberie cara, to logado aqui a varios dias, tenho varios log de conversas que não tem nada a ver com o canal.... vai dormi pão com ovo
<liberie> leia o topic beleza
<liberie> agora querer pirataria aqui e brincadeira viu
<neocortex> olá, alguém poderia me ajudar com configuração do samba||
<liberie> neocortex: alguma duvida em especial
<liberie> ?
<neocortex> estou tentando configurar uma pasta public manualmente, mas nao sai de jeito nenhu,m
<liberie> ja checou permissioes da pasta
<liberie> ?
<neocortex> sim
<neocortex> 0777
<liberie> e no samba
<liberie> ?
<neocortex> guest only = yes, guest ok = yes
<liberie> create mask = ?
<liberie> nada por la
<neocortex> precisa create mask?
<liberie> browseable = yes
<neocortex> browseable = yes
<neocortex> sim
<neocortex> a create mask e obrigatoria?
<liberie> nao
<liberie> mas se esta dando erro
<liberie> odeio trabalhar com guest
<neocortex> hum, estou alterando aqui, so um segundo
<neocortex> "nao foi possivel montar a localizacao"
<neocortex> security = user, e o certo?
<neocortex> ou deveria usar security =  share ?
<neocortex> ?
<neocortex> liberie?
<italocura> liberie, 187.35.88.25
<italocura> tenta entra ai no meu slack
<neocortex> alguem sabe dizer onde sao armazenadas as configuracoes que sao alteradas quando usamos a funcao: right-click; opcoes de compartilhamento
<neocortex> ?
<neocortex> tenho certeza que nao vao para o /etc/samba/smb.conf
<pqatsi> neocortex: nao tenho certeza dessa informação, mas experimente fazer
<pqatsi> ps aux | grep samba
<pqatsi> com um compartilhamento ativo
<PowerTux> ola alguem tem notebook Dell Vostro 3500 with NVidia GT218 GeForce 310M funciona no ubuntu 64 10.10 ?
<Thamires> Alguém esta tendo dificuldade ao utilizar o aplicativo, kmess, ocorre-me o seguinte erro, ao fazer login com minha conta após entrar o aplicativo falha, entrei usando um Live ID de uma amiga e ele entra normal, ja removi por completo, já removi todas as pastas do aplicativo, alguém sabe alguma solução?
<kaian> Alguem poderia me ajudar com o plymouth, instalei a ultima versão estavel mais aqui ele ta bugado a interface fica tod errada
<Thamires> Tia Patricia Ursinha alguma ideia?
<pqatsi> ptl: Aeeeew
<ptl> aeeeeeeeeeeew
<Patricia> Thamires a retorno de erros? estas usando kde?
<Thamires> tia Patricia ele retorna erro sim, kmess PID: 2586 Signal: Aborted (6)
<Patricia> simples de resolver, pvt please
<Thamires> ok
<pqatsi> Thamires: tenha em mente que MSN é um protocolo temperamental. Recentemente algumas contas comecaram a encher o saco com SSL
<ptl> tia??? :P
<pqatsi> Thamires: sei porque tenho um MSN @hotmail.com e outro com meu dominio. a MS trata diferente isso no servidor
<pqatsi> diversas vezes minha conta @leonardoamaral.com.br não conectava nem por reza brava
<Thamires> qual seria a solução? não é de minha pergunta saber se você tem 2 msn
<kaian_> Ajuda Plymouth não funciona
<Thamires> Belezinha funfando -.-
<Patricia> kaian_: qual sua duvida?
<kaian_> Patricia , desde as versões antigas do ubuntu tenho problema com a tela de inicio ( plymouth)
<Patricia> vou começar a mexer nele assim que terminar de baixar meu tema, se dizer o que esta acontecendo poderei ver aqui
<kaian> Patricia o Plymouth não aparece ,  so essa menssagem unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemom
<Patricia> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/567156
<ubottu-br> Launchpad bug 567156 in casper (Ubuntu) "Unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon" [Undecided,New]
<kaian> Patricia como faço para corrigir
<Patricia> ubuntu qual sua versao?
<kaian> !0.10
<ubottu-br> Factoid '0.10' not found
<kaian> 10.10
<Patricia> atualizou ou instalação do zero
<kaian> instalação do zero
<Patricia> deixa eu procurar aqui, nunca me aconteceu esse tipo de bug
<kaian> esta bem
<ptl> !10.10
<ubottu-br> Factoid '10.10' not found
<Patricia> ja tentou instalar ele novamente ne?
<ptl> !maverick
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'maverick' not found
<kaian> Não
<Patricia> tenta entao
<kaian> é que minha internet é lenta , ate baixa todas as atualizações de novo é complicado :(
<pqatsi> [12/01-16:52:01] < Thamires> qual seria a solução? não é de minha pergunta saber se você tem 2 msn
<Patricia> entendo
<pqatsi> nussa mae
<pqatsi> tá né
<vitorlobo> tem como hospedar o formato .ogv em algum site de video tipo youtube, dailymotion, vimeo?
<kaian> Patricia tem como fazer backup das atualizações e programas?
<Guevara> copia os pacotes q estao em /var/cache/apt/archives kaian
<vitorlobo> tem como hospedar o formato .ogv em algum site de video tipo youtube, dailymotion, vimeo?
<Guevara> depois pra reinstalar tudo é so colocar numa pasta e rodar sudo dpkg -i *.*
<Patricia> kaian: qual sua placa de video? nvidea?
<kaian> Ati
<Guevara> e ai vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> ae guevara
<vitorlobo> =]
<Guevara> =)
<vitorlobo> meu transmageddon do nada parou de converter ogv em 3gpp ou avi
<vitorlobo> maluquice
<pqatsi> Guevara: eh, funciona
<pqatsi> mas é mais pratico usar o aptoncd
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> faz isso e monta o repositorio no cd
<kaian> como
<pqatsi> depois e so colocar o cd, rodar sudo apt-cdrom add
<pqatsi> e depois atualizar feliz da vida
<pqatsi> kaian: o aptoncd e grafico e auto explicativo
<Guevara> tanto faz, cada um faz do jeito q quiser
<pqatsi> !aptoncd
<ubottu-br> APTonCD é uma ferramenta com uma interface gráfica que permite que você crie um ou mais CDs ou DVDs com todos os pacotes que você baixou via apt-get ou aptitude, criando um repositório removível que você pode usar em outros computadores - veja também !offline
<pqatsi> !aptoncd | kaian
<ubottu-br> kaian: Por favor, veja minha mensagem privada
<pqatsi> !offline | kaian
<ubottu-br> kaian: Se você precisa baixar pacotes Ubuntu usando outra máquina ou SO, selecione os pacotes desejados no Synaptic e selecione Arquivo > Gerar script de download de pacotes. Alternativamente, tente http://apt.alturl.com/ - Veja também !APTonCD
<pqatsi> kaian: basicamente isso resolve seu problema
<kaian> Esta bem
<pqatsi> Guevara: nao precisa de vc dizer que cada um faz como quiser. o usuário sabe disso ;)
<Guevara> pqatsi: eu dei minha sugestao, nao pedi sua opiniao pra nada
<Guevara> fica na tua e vai estudar
<vitorlobo> tem como hospedar o formato .ogv em algum site de video tipo youtube, dailymotion, vimeo?
<Guevara> nem sei vitorlobo a conexao aqui é lenta demais pra tentar upar la
<pqatsi> Guevara: ;)
<vitorlobo> guevara: n funfa no youtube e nenhum desses
<vitorlobo> dai to querendo saber se tem algum q funfa
<vitorlobo> até uploada mas o video n roda
<Guevara> e vc ta com q conversor ai?
<kaian> APTonCD da para fazer backup no pendrive em vez de cd?
<vitorlobo> to mas do nada parou de funcionar
<vitorlobo> to usando o transmageddon 0.16
<vitorlobo> ele n ta convertendo ogv nenhum
<Guevara> nao conheço esse
<vitorlobo> qual vc usa?
<Guevara> eu estava usando o velho winff
<Guevara> front-end pro ffmpeg
<Guevara> mas nao uso muito nao
<Guevara> la na ajuda do youtube vc deve achar algumas dicas
<Guevara> "AVI,MPEG ou WMV entre outros. O You Tube os converterá automaticamente  no formato .flv ou flash video que poderá ser visto em qualquer  navegador que contenha o plugin do flash atualizado. O tamanho do vídeo  não deve ultrapassar 100MB e deverá ter no máximo 320x240 pixel a 30  q.p.segundo. "
<Guevara> veja
<vitorlobo> vou ve oq fazer
<Guevara> ele converte automaticamente em flv
<Guevara> so postar la seguindo essas dicas
<vitorlobo> mas ogv eu ja testei hehe
<Patricia> kaian: nao estou a achar nada na net para te ajudar,
<Guevara> humm
<vitorlobo> ele converte mas so sai o audio
<kaian> :(
<kaian> Mesmo assim obrigado Patricia
<Guevara> de repente ele nao converte de ogv pra flv la
<Patricia> tenta dar um sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<Patricia> sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth
<kaian> ok
<vitorlobo> Guevara: o winff caiu como uma luva hein
<vitorlobo> n conhecia
<vitorlobo> funfou bunito
<Guevara> opa, beleza
<Guevara> sempre usei ele
<vitorlobo> bom bagaraio
<kaian> Patricia kaian@Acer:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth
<kaian> [sudo] password for kaian:
<kaian> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-24-generic
<kaian> cp: impossível obter estado de `/lib/plymouth/themes/details': Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Patricia> kaian: entra na pasta
<Patricia>  /lib/plymouth/themes
<Patricia> ve se existe diretorios e arquivos
<kaian> como faço pra ir nessa pasta
<Patricia> pelo nautilus
<Patricia> execute ai no seu xchat
<Patricia>  /exec -o ls /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<kaian>  /exec -o ls /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<kaian> akqui mesmo
<Patricia> sem espaços
<Patricia>  /exec -o ls /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<Patricia> sem espaço no inicio
<Patricia> assim
<Patricia> /exec -o ls /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<kaian> Desculpa é que to meio perdido aqui
<Patricia> copie e cole
<Patricia> /exec -o ls /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo
<kaian> ls: impossível acessar /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<Patricia> remove e instale novamente
<Patricia> isso podera ajudar
<Patricia> ou
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntustudio
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo <<<< vc escolhe
<kaian> ok
<Patricia> abre o synaptic e use a pesquisa rapida 'plymouth'
<Patricia> vou reiniciar meu pc
<kaian> ok
<vitorlobo> esse povo se preocupa tanto com estética ai ai ai
<vitorlobo> :T
<ptl> é verdade, até depilar a laser eu depilo
<pqatsi> o.0
<kaian> Patricia Vou Reinstalar , até logo
<Patricia> kaian remove o gdm e veja como seu pc vai caminhar rapidamente
<rickwap> boa noite a todos
<Guevara> boa
<rickwap> :)
<pqatsi> !abuso | "[12/01-17:47:01] < Patricia> kaian remove o gdm e veja como seu pc vai caminhar rapidamente" || rm -rf / like pharases
<ubottu-br> "[12/01-17:47:01] < Patricia> kaian remove o gdm e veja como seu pc vai caminhar rapidamente" || rm -rf / like pharases: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<Patricia> sharch-: gdm: not found
<sharch-> Patricia; hmmm então eu diria: game over
<Patricia> sharch-: oi?
<sharch-> 17:53 <Patricia> sharch-: gdm: not found
<Patricia> removendo o gdm liberou mais de 150mb de ram
<Patricia> alguns erros foram embora
<ptl> de RAM? como assim, de RAM?
<ptl> se o gdm ocupa 3M de RAM é muito
<pqatsi> 8 meguinha +-
<pqatsi> root      1002  0.0  0.1  79080  3736 ?        Ssl  12:19   0:00 gdm-binary
<pqatsi> ops, 3.7
<pqatsi> (processo errado :P)
<pqatsi> root      1220  5.6  1.8 191888 68292 tty7     Rs+  12:19  19:06 /usr/bin/X :0 -nr -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-oPcIfe/database -nolisten tcp vt7
<pqatsi> esse ai sim é comilaozinho
<pqatsi> :D
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<rickwap> boa noite sandrossv
<pqatsi> sandrossv: opa
<pqatsi> tarde
<sandrossv> bom, aqui é 6 da tarde
<pqatsi> [12/01-18:00:46] < pqatsi> tarde
<pqatsi> eh, 40 segudnos de delay :D
<rickwap> aqui 22:001H
<rickwap> volto ja
<Geowany[work]> opa
<Guevara> opa
<Guevara> e ai Geowany[work]
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: cara...
<Geowany[work]> de vez enquando aqui, e um servidor web nosso
<Geowany[work]> aparece um processo rodado pelo apache
<Geowany[work]> ./s <ip> <porta>
<Geowany[work]> parece ser algum tipo de ataque rodado contra o apache
<Guevara> tem q tomar cuidado  com isso
<Guevara> ja viu o post do maluco la da linux brasil sobre isso?
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: vi não
<Guevara> deixa ver se acho
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: acho que deve ser algum erro de permissão
<Geowany[work]> e algum palhaço tá conseguindo fazer o apache rodar isso
<Guevara> ta td atualizado?
<Geowany[work]> olhei pelo iptraf, e gera um trafego enorme
<Geowany[work]> derruba até nosso link
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: estou aplicando as ultimas atualizações agora
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: menos o joomla
<Guevara> nussa
<Geowany[work]> que é com os caras da divulgação
<Guevara> sei
<Geowany[work]> sabe como é né
<Geowany[work]> entusiastas de mac ox
<Geowany[work]> mac osx
<Geowany[work]> tudo boiolinha que não se preocupa com segurança
<Guevara> pode ser alguma permissão ai em algum arquivo, o ideal era manter td atualizado e com sistema de permissoes, inclusive poderia usar o acl
<Guevara> servidor debian ai?
<Guevara> Geowany[work]: http://www.iikozen.com.br/zen/blog/tutoriais-em-texto/63-tutorial-acl-para-joomla-16 http://www.guiadohardware.net/dicas/acl-linux.html
<SH3LL_BOY> Alguem ai manja de php com mysql ?
<Guevara> pegou ai Geowany[work]?
<Guevara> Geowany[work]: http://www.iikozen.com.br/zen/blog/tutoriais-em-texto/63-tutorial-acl-para-joomla-16 http://www.guiadohardware.net/dicas/acl-linux.html
<Geowany[work]> valeu Guevara
<Guevara> Geowany[work]: vc ta na linux brasil?
<Geowany[work]> vou falar com a galera aqui pra estudarem e implementarem isso
<Geowany[work]> to sim!
<Geowany[work]> no orkut é?
<RMonteiraum> noiteeee
<Geowany[work]> aquele aglomerado de trolls!
<Geowany[work]> kkkkk
<Guevara> deixa, achei o post direto http://osysadmin.blogspot.com/2009/02/anatomia-de-uma-invasao-moodle-0wned.html http://osysadmin.blogspot.com/2009/02/anatomia-de-uma-invasao-moodle-0wned_24.html
<Guevara> olha ai Geowany[work]
<Geowany[work]> olhaee Guevara
<ElDeablo> Boa noite
<Geowany[work]> apache    3691  100  0.0   1744   468 ?        R    16:30   2:30 ./s 89.40.38.228 53
<Um_cara_Qualquer> opa
<Um_cara_Qualquer> dae galera
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: queria saber só onde fica esse ./s
<Geowany[work]> porque não é no diretorio atual
<Guevara> se tem ponto antes esta culto na raiz
<Guevara> oculto*
<Geowany[work]> hum...
<Guevara> da um ctrl+h na raiz
<Geowany[work]> to por ssh
<Geowany[work]> não tem modo grafico no servidor
<Geowany[work]> foi nem eu que configurei essa porcaria
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao, eu to tentando instala um theme pra o mouse, ele da certo mas só fica com a aparencia do tema quando ta emcima do firefox e alguns aplicativos... alguem sabe como resolve?
<Guevara> da um help ai no terminal, acho que vc pode navegar, ai da um man ls
<Geowany[work]> onde ja se viu deixar um webserver com politica padrão INPUT pra ACCEPT
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: eu ja procurei aqui
<Geowany[work]> ele não existe
<Patricia> Um_cara_Qualquer tenho seu mesmo problema
<Guevara> humm
<Geowany[work]> tá como ./s
<Geowany[work]> e não /.s
<Um_cara_Qualquer> :(
<Geowany[work]> [root@serverweb /]# find / -iname s
<Geowany[work]> vamos ver no que dá
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Patricia, eu ja consegui uma vez, eu só nao lembro com
<Um_cara_Qualquer> como
<Geowany[work]> -rwxr-xr-x 1 apache apache  15078 Fev 20  2005 s
<Geowany[work]> Guevara:
<Geowany[work]> achei o bicho!
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Patricia, ja conseguiu faze funfar?
<Guevara> hehehe
<Guevara> entra nele Geowany[work]
<Geowany[work]> tava na /var/tmp/.kde
<Guevara> humm
<Geowany[work]> kkkkk
<Geowany[work]> e tá com permissão lá para o apache
<Geowany[work]> [root@serverweb .kde]# ls -al | grep s
<Geowany[work]> -rwxr-xr-x 1 apache apache  15078 Fev 20  2005 s
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: provavelmente foi algum exploit no apache
<Geowany[work]> certo?
<Guevara> é, nao deveria ter esse processo ai, entra nele
<Geowany[work]> é um binário
<ElDeablo> Guevara: traidô! :p
<Guevara> nano nele
<Geowany[work]> vixi
<Geowany[work]> binário
<Guevara> e ai ElDeablo, foi la ver o ronaldinho?
<Geowany[work]> vou tirar a permissão dele
<ElDeablo> quem, o ronaldinho carioca? kkkkkkkkkk
<Guevara> Geowany[work]: da um nano nele e ve o conteudo
<Guevara> é ElDeablo
<ElDeablo> kkkkk
<Guevara> Geowany[work]: depois se quiser roda um chkrootkit ou rkhunter ai so pra ver no q da
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: é um binário
<Geowany[work]> dá pra ler não
<Guevara> ah ta
<Patricia> Um_cara_Qualquer nao
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: vou atualizar aqui
<Geowany[work]> hehehe
<Geowany[work]> vou tomar um café ali
<Geowany[work]> já volto
<Guevara> flw
<SH3LL_BOY> alguem ai manja de php
<Guevara> SH3LL_BOY: eu nao
<Patricia> SH3LL_BOY: recomendo vc tirar duvidas de php em #php-br
<Guevara> é algo especifico da linguagem SH3LL_BOY?
<Patricia> :-S
<Guevara> =/
<Patricia> Um_cara_Qualquer: vc instalou algum outro sistema alem do gnome?
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 era você q tava com problema num note, pra instalar winxp e ubuntu?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  não
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Patricia, nao lembro :P
<RMonteiraum> será que foi Um_cara_Qualquer?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pior que não fiz nem uma vez o dual boot do windows com ubuntu , por ler que dá muito problema por causa do sistema de arquivos do windows
<RMonteiraum> quem foi heim?!
<RMonteiraum> LOG
<Patricia> Um_cara_Qualquer eu mudei pelo lxde e depois o gnome nao queria desfazer
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> vixe ainda não arrumaram a versão do virtualbox do windows auheuaheue , ado ubuntu é a OSE e funciona tri bem :D
<RMonteiraum> poooo,,, num tava logando não
<RMonteiraum> :(
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> já a do windows pisss , as vezes abre 80% das vezes auehauheu
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 q qta pegando com o VB pra win? aqui ta rodando 100%
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> mas 20% das vezes dá bug uahuehaue , vantagens do software livre :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  ai abre normal sempre , digo a versão gratuita dela para windows
<Geowany[work]> Guevara:
<Geowany[work]> voltei!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois a do ubuntu é a OSE e está nunca tive problemas :D
<Guevara> opa
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 uso a versao 3.2.12r6....
<RMonteiraum> normal
<Guevara> resolveu ai Geowany[work]?
<RMonteiraum> normal nada
<RMonteiraum> apareceu uma bixera aqui
<RMonteiraum> IUAHiUAHiUAHiuAHiuHaiuHAiUAHiuAHiuHauhA
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  eu estou na 4 já , olha no site da virtualbox , tem lá uma nova :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> até tenho que instalar o ubuntu desktop aqui , para poder ficar verificando como ele anda :P
<RMonteiraum> eu uso a 4 no servidor de um cliente ja
<RMonteiraum> num CentOs
<RMonteiraum> tomei uma surra pra instalar
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> estou só com o servidor aqui bem dizer uaheuhae
<RMonteiraum> ele ainda não está maduro, tem mtas dependencias
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Geowany[work]> Guevara!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> hum
<Geowany[work]> [root@serverweb bot]# pwd
<Geowany[work]> /var/tmp/bot
<RMonteiraum> to rodando 3 Vms no servidor
<RMonteiraum> ta show de bola
<RMonteiraum> num para nunca
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> buiii
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  muito show saber disto :D
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 você ja descobriu como mandar desligar uma Vm winXp pelo comando acpipowerbutton?
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: tem vários arquivos na /var/tmp
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  nunca tentei sito
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> isto****
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: hein, será que tem como rodar o apache enjaulado?
<Guevara> q tipo de arquivos Geowany[work]?
<Geowany[work]> no chroot?
<RMonteiraum> ja li q é uma funcao q não funfa
<RMonteiraum> é mole??
<Geowany[work]> [root@serverweb tmp]# ls
<Geowany[work]> bot  junos.tgz  light.tgz  w1w
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> RMonteiraum:  tu olhou no manual do virtualbox isto ?
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: tem vários aquivos
<Geowany[work]> esses ai
<Guevara> vixe
<Geowany[work]> com permissão para o usuário apache
<Guevara> para esse apache ai e atualiza o bicho,  que vc ja fez ate agora?
<RMonteiraum> Cesar_Augusto_W7 bora lá no ##ubuntu-br-offtopic pra não atrapahar aqui
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: significa que foi exploit no apache
<Geowany[work]> pensei que fosse por ssh
<Guevara> pois é, mas ai a atualização poderia ajudar
<Geowany[work]> atualizei
<Geowany[work]> fui tomar café
<Guevara> mas pelo visto pode ter sido dai a brecha
<Geowany[work]> deixei atualizando
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: cara...
<Guevara> pessoal fica acessando isso por ssh é?
<Geowany[work]> eu estou ligando os fatos ó
<Geowany[work]> um ex-estagiario que cuidava disso
<Geowany[work]> preciso explicar mais alguma coisa?
<Guevara> hahaha
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> kkkk ex-estagiario
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aeuhauheuae
<Patricia> Um_cara_Qualquer: vc instalou o lxde?
<Guevara> ja vi q esse server ta todo bichado
<Guevara> Geowany[work]: ja confirmou se existem users no sistema alem dos que deveriam estar? rsrs
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: pois é...
<Geowany[work]> estou verificando
<Geowany[work]> vou dale um reboot aqui
<RMonteiraum> dá um DVD do S.O pro pc papar
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: pior que ja tinha acontecido outra vez
<Guevara> nussa
<Guevara> quem é o sysadmin ai?
<Geowany[work]> a pagina principal mudou para uma pagina do viagra
<Geowany[work]> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guevara> hahaha
<Guevara> ta feia a coisa ai
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: cara...desse server é o meu chefe
<Guevara> O.o
<Geowany[work]> ele não deixava eu logar nele não
<Geowany[work]> mas começou a dar merda...aí já sabe né
<Guevara> ele é o q? administrador de redes?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Patricia, entao, nem sei qq [e
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Patricia, nao sei qq eh isso hehehe
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: é
<Guevara> O.o
<Geowany[work]> mas esse webserver foi configurado por um amigo dele
<Geowany[work]> esses caras me matam é de vergonha
<Geowany[work]> querem fazer as coisas tudo nas coxas
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: teve um proxy/firewall desse cara que deu pau na minha mão
<Geowany[work]> ai coloquei um debian e esqueci da vida
<Geowany[work]> :P
<Guevara> hehehe
<Guevara> mas tem q ir la atualizar, nao pode dar mole nao
<Geowany[work]> hein Guevara
<Geowany[work]> vou remover tudo que tá na /var/tmp
<Geowany[work]> mas eu copiei pra minha maquina pra dar uma estudada
<Guevara> mas vc precisa descobrir onde esta o script q gera isso nao?
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: tem vários dentro de /var/tmp
<Guevara> Geowany[work]: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/misc/security_tips.html
<Geowany[work]> estou estudando eles
<Guevara> esse link pode ajudar
<Geowany[work]> percebi que um deles joga um script no cron
<Guevara> =)
<Guevara> heheh
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: é...vou implementar um servidor que preste
<Geowany[work]> Ubuntu Server
<Guevara> entao o sistema esta comprometido
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: o governo está todo usando Ubuntu Server aqui
<Guevara> se nao tem muita coisa ai faz backup e passa o cerol, instala um debian ou ubuntu server
<Guevara> ubuntu server ta crescendo mesmo
<Guevara> pessoal ta gostando muito
<Geowany[work]> Guevara: peraee
<kaian> Alguem sabe como mountar uma imagem iso , não tenho um CD e queria instala o backup do APTonCD
<Guevara> so colocar na bandeja q o synaptic vai detectar kaian
<Guevara> o cd gerado pelo aptoncd ele reconhece como fonte de pacotes
<kaian> me explica melhor por favor
<Guevara> coloca o cd e espera abrir a janela perguntando se quer instalar os pacotes q estao nele
<kaian> o problema que estou sem um CD
<kaian> so tenho o iso
<Guevara> bom, vc pode montar a iso
<kaian> fiz isso com o gmount
<kaian> mais o aptoncd nao reconhece
<Guevara> nao entendi
<Guevara>  q vc fez ai?
<kaian> Fiz o backup com o aptoncd , mais nao tenho um cd virgem
<kaian> so uma imagem iso
<Guevara> ue?entao esse backup estando no hd nao serve pra nada ate vc gravar isso num cd
<Guevara> backup é pra ser salvo em uma midia, nao pra guardar no hd
<kaian> montei a imagem iso com o gmount, mais o aptoncd nao reconhece como cd
<kaian> poise
<Guevara> kaian: aqui tem umas dicas http://livre-os.blogspot.com/2007/07/montando-isos-no-ubuntu.html
<kaian> vou da uma olhada
<kaian> Guevara mais acho q é a mesma coisa que o gmount-iso
<kaian> o problema é que não tem como comprar um cd aqui, é longe do das lojas
<Guevara> entendo
<Guevara> se vc quer montar a iso seria dessa forma ou assim http://andregondim.eti.br/2008/09/montar-e-desmontar-imagem-iso-no-ubuntu/
<kaian> Guevara , parece que hoje não é o meu dia
<Guevara> pq?
<kaian> o programa nao baixa
<kaian> diz que estou sem a net
<kaian> mais ta funcionando normal
<Guevara> vai no site oficial e baixa de la, vai ver os links la estao off
<kaian> sim ja fiz , baixei
<Guevara> ja baixou?
<kaian> mais ele precida baixa mais coisas na hora de instala
<kaian> ae que da erro
<kaian> :(
<Guevara> vc ta conectado diretamente a internet ou tem proxy ai?
<kaian> diretamente
<kaian> é so esse programa q nao ta baixando
<Guevara> o que pode estar acontecendo é ele tentar pegar dependencias
<Guevara> vc esta com todos os repositorios habilitados?
<Guevara> vai em sistema>>admonistração>>canais de software
<kaian> um agora nao sei, é que acabei de formata
<Guevara> veja se os repos main, restricted, universe e multiverse estao habilitados
<Guevara> deve ser isso
<Guevara> vai la onde falei
<kaian> Guevara o APTonCD diz que restaura pacotes de CD/DVD e imagem iso
<Guevara> eu nao uso aptoncd ha seculos, fora o backup dos pacotes eu nao sei o q ele anda fazendo
<Guevara> testa ai
<getBoa> Alguem aqui teve problema com as ultimas atualizacoes do ubuntu? o meu esta congelando na tela de login
<getBoa> nem o recovery mode funciona
<Guevara> nao consegue entrar apertando esc ao entrar o grub?
<getBoa> Guevara: o que o esc faz no grub? tentei inclusive os kernels antigos, que aparecem na lista do grub, mas nao adiantou
<Guevara> entao
<Guevara> aperta um ctrl+alt+F1 e ve se consegue cair na linha de comando
<Guevara> caindo na linha de comando vc tem o controle do sistema
<Guevara> eu mesmo fiz isso estes dias
<getBoa> Guevara: mas posso ter esse mesmo controle com um live cd, montando a particao do linux e chroot nela
<getBoa> 'e o q estou fazendo aqui
<kaian> Guevara nao consigo instala o montador de isos por causa disso Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Guevara> repositorio ta off kaian, troca pro principal, la em canais de software mesmo
<Guevara> getBoa: eu tentaria ainda entrar na linha de comando la ao entrar o grub
<getBoa> Guevara: tentei um dpkg-reconfigure e ta dando /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: aptdaemon is broken or not fully installed
<getBoa> sera que pode ser isso tb o problema
<getBoa> ?
<Guevara> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Guevara> sudo apt-get install -f
<Guevara> tenta isso la
<getBoa> Guevara: as 2 linhas?
<Guevara> é
 * getBoa running...
<Guevara> a primeira corrige download interrompido a segunda instalação mal sucedida
<Guevara> o q deve ter ocorrido é uma dessas duas hipoteses
<Guevara> por isso deu pau
<getBoa> entendi
<getBoa> makes sense
<rogerio> pessoal estou tentando instalar o ubuntu e depois do boot congela alguem sabe o porque esta ocorrendo isto
<Guevara> congela ainda rodando o live-cd?
<rogerio> Guevara isto mesmo
<rogerio> !
<Guevara> rogerio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions de uma lida ai
<Guevara> vc conferiu o md5 dessa iso e da midia rogerio?
<Guevara> se a iso ou a midia estiver corrompida vai dar zica
<rogerio> eu testei o mint tambem e ocorreu a mesma coisa
<Guevara> gravou em cd-r?
<getBoa> primeiro warning
<getBoa> WARNING:root:Failed to setup dbus (ignoring)
<rogerio> o ubuntu sim o mint em DVD
<Guevara> nao tem cd-r ai pro ubuntu nao?
<rogerio> tem eu testei o 10.04 e o 10.10 e  os dois travou!
<getBoa> Guevara: Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-generic
<Guevara> bom, se a iso e a midia estiverem ok, o link q eu passei pode ajudar, basta colocar os parametros, mas poderia checar as memorias tb
<getBoa> tento mesmo assim o apt-get install -f ?
<Guevara> getBoa: pode ate rodar, ele vai tentar reinstalar os pacotes, mas eu faria isso entrando em linha de comando , la apos o grub
<rogerio> é eu estou pensando na memoria ou placa de video, ja que com o windows xp ele desliga de vez em quando!
<getBoa> Guevara: Mas ai nao teria acesso a rede
<Guevara> rogerio: entao é isso, é video ou ram
<Guevara> se vc cair nas opções de recuperação tem acesso e mesmo q nao te de o acesso direto, vc poderia acessar via comando
<Guevara> se mostrar interface no ifconfig é so configurar
<getBoa> vou tentar aqui
<rogerio> vou fazer uns testes aqui valeu a ajuda!
<getBoa> ja ja volto
<Guevara> da um esc ou ctrl+alt+f1 la e ve
<Guevara> eu fiz isso esses dias
<getBoa> valeu Guevara
<getBoa> brb
<Guevara> flw
<Ayrton> eita..
<Ayrton> perdi a Patricia trollando alguém
<Patricia> Ayrton: quem?
<Patricia> Ayrton: oque?
<Ayrton> [Motivo: "[12/01-17:47:01] < Patricia> kaian remove o gdm e veja como seu pc vai caminhar rapidamente" || rm -rf / like pharases]
<Patricia> e desde quando isso é trolar
<Patricia> eu removi mesmoe
<Patricia> e ficou otimo
<Patricia> onde estar a trollagem?
<Patricia> eu so disse isso
<Patricia> kaian remove o gdm e veja como seu pc vai caminhar rapidamente
<pqatsi> em mandar um usuario iniciante remover o gdm?
<pqatsi> ou seja, praticamente ficar SEM LOGIN GRAFICO
<pqatsi> talvez? ¬¬
<Patricia> brincadeira hein
<Patricia> afff
<pqatsi> Ahhhh, você pode brincar, nós não. Que conveniente
<Um_cara_Qualquer> certeza, em pqatsi, pode me da uma mao aqui? provavelmente vc vai sabe como resolve no ato. Eu instalei um tema pro mouse, mas só aparece o mouse tunado emcima de aplicaçoes ou do firefox... etc
<pqatsi> <EOF>
<pqatsi> Um_cara_Qualquer: como é o negocio?
<Patricia> nao estou brincando
<Um_cara_Qualquer> tema de mouse
<Um_cara_Qualquer> instalei
<pqatsi> hm
<Um_cara_Qualquer> porem nao aparece em certas partes
<Um_cara_Qualquer> como por exemplo no desktop
<pqatsi> mesmo depois de deslogar e logar de novo?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ou aqui no xchat... ta um mouse normal aqui no momento
<Um_cara_Qualquer> sim
<pqatsi> Patricia: i dont care. foi de mal/péssimo gosto
<pqatsi> Um_cara_Qualquer: hmm, puxa, nunca passei por isso
<Um_cara_Qualquer> e a proposito, a Patricia tem esse problema tambem
<Um_cara_Qualquer> caracas
<Patricia> Um_cara_Qualquer eu removi um pacote
<Kayowa> boa noite
<Patricia> mas nao posso falar mais para remover
<Patricia> pq se nao !abuse
<Patricia> exit-me
<Um_cara_Qualquer> uhauha
<Um_cara_Qualquer> galera sensivel aqui entao?!
<pqatsi> Patricia: larga de ser criança vai
<pqatsi> ops! voce é ne, foi mal ;)
<pqatsi> Um_cara_Qualquer: talvez até faça sentido remover algum pacote, mas isso ta me cheirando mais a conf do que a presença de arquivos zoados
<Um_cara_Qualquer> é
<pqatsi> talvez remover um pacote force o gnome a mudar alguma conf legada...
<pqatsi> Um_cara_Qualquer: vo ficar te devendo, nunca mudei tema de ponteiro de mouse
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao... xo tenta fuça nas configuraçao do mouse
<pqatsi> alias, nunca mexi mto em desktop se tratando de gnome
<Um_cara_Qualquer> da nada
<Um_cara_Qualquer> certo certo
<Giverny> só ir em preferências
<Giverny> e mudar a aparência
<Giverny> é assim em todo os
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ah
<Um_cara_Qualquer> sim sim, ali é suss
<Um_cara_Qualquer> mas o mouse tunado nao aparece em todos lugares/janelas
<Um_cara_Qualquer> to apanhando pro pc hoje
<pqatsi> Giverny: o negocio e que o pontero que ele arrumou so aparece em algumas apps gnome
<pqatsi> mas no desktop em si, nao aparece, fica o padrao do xorg
<Giverny> ele pastou o x dele?
<pqatsi> Giverny: nao faria sentido
<Giverny> claro que faz
<pqatsi> Giverny: o X nao da pau, so nao aplica o cursor, nao e o tipo de coisa que o Xorg.0.log tenha
<pqatsi> talvez algum log do gnome
<pqatsi> ou do gdm também
<Giverny> não tem a ver com o gdm
<Giverny> é xorg mouse e o tema
<pqatsi> uh?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ^^
<Giverny> se o tema tá certo
 * pqatsi vai ficar devendo essa
<pqatsi> look and feel realmente n e mto comigo
<Giverny> o mouse funfa com outros temas
<Giverny> ?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nao tentei
<Um_cara_Qualquer> xo ve
<Giverny> se funfar deleta o tema
<Giverny> e resolvido
<Giverny> :)
<pqatsi> :P
<pqatsi> Giverny: po, se for isso da pra apagar o tema e reinstalar o pacote do tema
<Giverny> sim senhor
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu mudei aqui, nao fez nenhuma diferença, continua funcionando emcima de certos aplicativos ainda
<Um_cara_Qualquer> só se for o caso de ter q relogar
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg --remove --force-all gnome-themes-selected ; sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-selected
<pqatsi> algo assim
<Um_cara_Qualquer> caracas
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg --purge --force-all gnome-themes-selected ; sudo apt-get install gnome-themes-selected
<pqatsi> melhor
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ta
<Giverny> cara quando você tem um problema no pc
<Giverny> é fácil de identificar
<Giverny> por exemplo o mouse
<Giverny> o que pode fazer ele parar?
<Giverny> um tema fudido
<Giverny> uma configuração do xorg
<Giverny> errada
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nao usa ele?
<pqatsi> Giverny: vou fazer voce berrar isso pra Kerberos quando as auths pararem de funcionar do além :D
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu deveria reinicia o pc pra da certo?
<Giverny> ou até uma incompatibilidade do mouse com o sistema
<Giverny> essa última possibilidade
<Giverny> é descartada
<Giverny> ;/
<pqatsi> Giverny: mas o caso dele é tema
<pqatsi> mouse dava problema com o X era a uns 6 anos atras
<pqatsi> hoje isso é raridade
<Giverny> muito raro mesmo
<Giverny> Um_cara_Qualquer teu mouse é usb?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nops
<Giverny> vixx
<Giverny> Um_cara_Qualquer usa outro tema manin
<Um_cara_Qualquer> talvez na verdade... nao sei se é realmente, o cabo vai la tras do pc e é redondo no plug :P
<Um_cara_Qualquer> quital a descriçao de leigo
<Um_cara_Qualquer> vai te q ser
<Giverny> é ps2
<pqatsi> cara, nao e o mouse
<pqatsi> e so tema mesmo :p
<pqatsi> ele customizou o tema e o gnomo nao aplicou
<pqatsi> just that
<pqatsi> nao complica
<Giverny> sim
<Giverny> acontece mesmo =/
<pqatsi> Margraf: aow!
<Um_cara_Qualquer> pra quem tive curioso de sabe qual é o bendito tema neh
<Um_cara_Qualquer> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/X-BLACK+2?content=134847
<Spiritual> é impressão minha ou o xchat é bugado?
<Spiritual> não aparece os nomes dos usuários
<Um_cara_Qualquer> vc baxo o xchat do gnome eu acho
<Spiritual> sim
<Spiritual> o que que tem?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> essa versao regula informaçoes
<Um_cara_Qualquer> vc nao pode sabe quem ta no canal
<Um_cara_Qualquer> huahua
<Spiritual> mas estava mostrando os nomes até agora
<Um_cara_Qualquer> a versao sussegada é a q nao é do gnome
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ah
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao nao sei
<Spiritual> what a shit
<Spiritual> deixa eu ver
<Giverny> perai gente se acalma
<Giverny> Spiritual
<Spiritual> que coisa
<Spiritual> não aparece
<Giverny> Spiritual qual wm você usa?
<Spiritual> explica melhor pq eu sou noob
<Giverny> kde ou gnome?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> se eu fosse vc baixaria a outra versao no synaptic q nao tem o simbolo do ubuntu do lado
<Spiritual> gnome
<Giverny> pronto
<Giverny> o xchat tá aberto ai né?
<Spiritual> pronto?
<Spiritual> sim
<Giverny> dá uma olhada no tools dele
<Giverny> nas configurações
<Giverny> ele não tá bugado tá faltando configuração
<Spiritual> estranho
<Spiritual> logo que instalei, abri e apareceu
<Spiritual> aí fechei e abri de novo
<Spiritual> não estava mais
<Spiritual> por isso falei de bug
<Giverny> ...
<Spiritual> é sério, Giverny
<Spiritual> que doido, vou reinstalar
<Spiritual> Giverny, nas opções não tem nada de diferente
<Giverny> clicando com o botão direito do mouse
<Giverny> no canto da tela
<Giverny> não aparece nada?
<Spiritual> relacionado aos usuários, não
<Spiritual> é, nada
<Giverny> ah infelizmente tou sem o xchat aqui ;/
<Spiritual> muito doido isso
<Spiritual> principalmente pq logo que instalei tinha aparecido
<Spiritual> foi só mudar a disposição de árvore para separador que deu pau
<Giverny> ah sim isso acontece mesmo
<Spiritual> ah, é sério?
<Spiritual> então não dá para colocar separador e userlist?
<Giverny> sim se você mudou ele de treeview pra botton
<Giverny> dá sim
<deadlock> qual é o problema com o lindo, espetaculoso, charmoso, formoso e incomparável XChat ?
<Giverny> deadlock userlist dele tá sumindo
<Giverny> ={
<deadlock> do nada, ou ele fez alguma alteração ?
<Spiritual> não fiz nada
<Giverny> ele mudou de árvore pra botton
<Spiritual> só mudei de tree para botton
<Giverny> o que fica aqui em baixo do chat
<Giverny> Spiritual talvez te ajude
<Giverny> http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_buttons
<deadlock> estranho sumir assim
<Giverny> http://xchat.org/docs/
<Spiritual> vou reinstalar
<Spiritual> hum
<Spiritual> acho que descobri a bomba
<Spiritual> se eu deixar em right, não aparece
<Spiritual> se deixar em left, aparece
<Spiritual> o.o
<Spiritual> cara, que doideira
<Spiritual> se eu deixar na esquerda, ele vai
<Spiritual> na direita, não
<Spiritual> isso é normal?
<Spiritual> é, deixei no lado esquerdo mesmo
<Spiritual> no direito dá pau
<Um_cara_Qualquer> entao pessoal, acabei de descobri que tem algum problema quando se instala qualquer tipo de tema de mouse... nao importa qual eu instalo, só aparece o mouse customizado em algumas parte... alguem tem ideia do q seja?
<Spiritual> alguém teve problema quando instalou o ubuntu 10.10 com o fato de o grub não ter aparecido (no caso de ter linux e windows instalados, é claro)?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu nao consegui instala o 10.10 provavelmente por um problema parecido
<Spiritual> Um_cara_Qualquer, como assim?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> tentei instala de todas formas e sempre deu problema
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ai tentei instala o 10.04 e nao deu nenhum problema
<marcos> que problema explica  melhor
<Spiritual> eu instalei o ubuntu 10.10 junto com o xp
<Spiritual> mas o grub nem aparece
<marcos> restaura o  grup
<marcos> grub
<Spiritual> pq restaurar?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> eu nao sei explica
<Um_cara_Qualquer> pau no c* desse 10.10
<Um_cara_Qualquer> vo fica sussegado no 10.04 e ta indo tudo bem
<Spiritual> como vou restaurar algo que nem chegou a ser instalado talvez?
<marcos> google
<Spiritual> marcos, estou procurando aqui
<Guevara> o sistema é iniciado automaticamente no ubuntu?
<Spiritual> sim
<Trovic> nao estou conseguindo visualizar os arquivos da particao home mas o espaco continua oculpado
<Trovic> alguem ajuda
<Guevara> quando isso acontece é pq nao ha outro SO no hd
<Spiritual> como pode?
<Spiritual> estava funcionando normalmente, oras
<Guevara> ou seja, teoricamente nao existe partição xp ai, confere isso direito, veja se vc nao deletou a partição do xp
<Spiritual> não
<Spiritual> tá aqui
<Guevara> se existir a partição use o live-cd e instale o grub
<Guevara> so instalar o grub
<Guevara> use o live-cd
<Spiritual> não dá pra instalar do ubuntu direto?
<Guevara> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 veja ai
<Spiritual> obrigado
<Guevara> sim, pode instalar tb
<Guevara> mas usando o live-cd vc descarta alguma zica com o SO instalado
<Guevara> vc escolhe qual caminho escolher
<Guevara> ta td nesse link
<Spiritual> entendi
<Spiritual> vou dar uma olhada
<Spiritual> obrigado
<Guevara> flw
<Guevara> ou pode tb dar um update no grub
<Guevara> q ai de repente ele detecta a outra partição...é outra opção a tentar
<Um_cara_Qualquer> fala pra eu ae Guevara
<Um_cara_Qualquer> como updata esse grub?
<Guevara> so ver o link ai https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Trovic> nao estou conseguindo visualizar os arquivos da particao home mas o espaco continua oculpado
<Trovic> alguem ajuda
<pqatsi> Trovic: nao seriam arquivos ocultos?
<pqatsi> control + h
<pqatsi> Trovic: mostra os arquivos ocultos
<Trovic> pera ai que vou ver
<Spiritual> putz, esse grub 2 é porcaria, hein
<Spiritual> maior embaçado
<Trovic> pqatsi, nao e nao eu nao consigo nem iniciar a seção com meu usuario
<Trovic> eutou logando como root
<pqatsi> aahhhh
<pqatsi> então calma la
<pqatsi> Trovic: proxima vez voce da detalhes. no login é outra coisa
<pqatsi> Trovic: vc separou a particao de /home?
<Trovic> separei
<Um_cara_Qualquer> pqatsi, oh cara eu posso te descoberto uma pista do problema do mouse, todos os temas q eu instalei funcionam da mesma forma, e apenas nos mesmos lugares...
<Um_cara_Qualquer> nao sei se ajuda alguma coisa... mas ta ae
<pqatsi> Trovic: aparece montado no mount
<pqatsi> # mount
<Trovic> pqatsi, /dev/sda4 on /home type ext4 (rw,commit=0)
<pqatsi> Trovic: a maquina ta com rede?
<Trovic> pqatsi, está com rede sim
<pqatsi> apt-get install pastebinit tree
<pqatsi> cd /home ; tree
<pqatsi> e ve se tem algo caracteristico ali
<pqatsi> se aparecer algo suspeito, me mande o paste assim:
<pqatsi> tree | pastebinit -
<Spiritual> eu instalei o grub, mas na hora que inicio o micro não aparece a tela dele
<Spiritual> tem algo além de instalar ?
<Trovic> pqatsi, http://pastebin.com/Prsb3akq
<Trovic> pqatsi, ta vendo nao tem nada la /home
<Trovic> mas o espaco continua oculpado
<pqatsi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m78yyXLDMuM
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> #
<pqatsi> │   ├── Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop -> /usr/share/ecryptfs-utils/ecryptfs-mount-private.desktop
<pqatsi> da um cat README.txt
<pqatsi> e faz o que ele ta mandando
<pqatsi> seu home vai voltar
<pqatsi> Trovic: e porque voce criptografou seu home e ele zoou a montagem
<pqatsi> ele monta o /home/diih-maah/.Private como /home/diih-maah
<pqatsi> sacou?
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-13
<nuno_nunes> Ola Boa noite
<xGrind> boa
<nuno_nunes> queria saber qual a melhor configuração de um servidor de dados
<nuno_nunes> e webserver
<Trovic> pqatsi, quando eu clikco no arquivo Access-Your-Private-Data.desktopcomo ele esta mandando
<Trovic> aparece lancador de aplicativo nao confiavel
<nuno_nunes> isso é para quem
<Giverny> nuno_nunes qualquer coisa que possa ficar 24 horas sem desligar
<Giverny> e que não falhe nas requisições
<Giverny> :D
<nuno_nunes> pois um servidor pessoal
<nuno_nunes> com firewall como se fosse um host
<Giverny> pode ser sim
<nuno_nunes> um hub
<Giverny> já vi até notebook como servidor
<Giverny> claro que não é adequado
<Giverny> mas rola
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a falar desktop
<nuno_nunes> eu quero montar um de novo
<nuno_nunes> um amd 6 core
<Giverny> nuno_nunes amd não man
<Giverny> vá de intel
<nuno_nunes> pois eu gosto da amd
<Giverny> você quem sabe então
<nuno_nunes> pois eu tenho um intel e não vale nada
<nuno_nunes> pk eu já tive problemas com a intel
<Giverny> então não usa
<nuno_nunes> eu trabalho com amd a 5 anos
<Giverny> eu só gosto de intel
<nuno_nunes> o notebook é intel
<Giverny> intel rodando um xeon
<Giverny> louco
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a pensar num six core
<Giverny> cara hoje em dia qualquer processador serve como servidor
<Giverny> de clock 1.8ghz em diante
<rogerio> alguem sabe porque erro de idle
<Giverny> rogerio quando desliga o pc?
<rogerio> na hora de dar boot no lve cd
<rogerio> na bios tem como mexer nisto mas eu não sei o que nem para que serve
<rogerio> Giverny alguma dica
<lecram_wise> boa noite
<Giverny> rogerio cara isso acontece
<Giverny> sempre?
<Giverny> ou só com o live cd?
<rogerio> não o pc esta com xp e estou tentando instalar o ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Giverny> rogerio você particionou o hd
<rogerio> sim
<Giverny> rogerio como que tá particionado?
<rogerio> HD sata de 250, 50GB NTFS (xp) é onde quero colocar o ubuntu e 200GB (armazenamento)
<Giverny> você formatou esse espaço que falta com ext3 ?
<Giverny> e mais uma pequena partição pra swap?!
<rogerio> desculpa os 200 GB tambem esta particionado em NTFS
<Giverny> ai que tá rogerio
<Giverny> linux não roda em NTFS
<Giverny> só windows roda em NTFS
<Giverny> sem o filesystem correto na partição
<Giverny> vai ser impossível instalar o ubuntu
<rogerio> mas eu preciso que entre o live cd para particionar com o GPARTed
<nuno_nunes> não é impossivel
<Giverny> rogerio entra com o cd do windows
<Giverny> e formata a partição ntfs de 200gb
<nuno_nunes> pode instalar com isto wubi
<nuno_nunes> a apartir do windows :)
<rogerio> eu vou formatar tudo com o cd do xp daqui a pouco digo se funcionou
<Giverny> se tu formatar tudo e ficar zerado
<Giverny> é só por o cd do ubuntu e ser feliz
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> só seguir o passo a passo do cd
<rogerio> faleu pela dica vou testa-la]
<Gubuntu> como é o nome daquele aplicativo parecido com o cairo dock?
<nuno_nunes> Eu tenho um  HD de 500 Gb sata 140 Gb windows vista, 83 Gb para Ubuntu 10.10, 2 Gb swap e 240 Gb pata dadoso
<nuno_nunes> :S
<Giverny> exagero 2gb pra swap
<nuno_nunes> eun tenho 2 gb de ram
<Giverny> nuno_nunes isso de ter a quantidade de swap
<Giverny> igual a memória do seu pc
<Giverny> é mito
<xGrind> alguem ae ja usou debain xfce?
<Giverny> já vi nego falando que é ideal ter o dobro
<Giverny> isso também é mito
<nuno_nunes> ya
<nuno_nunes> se tiver 8 gb de ram tinha que ter 16 gb de swap
<Giverny> a verdade é que se seu pc estiver usando a swap
<Giverny> ele vai estar com grandes problemas
<nuno_nunes> o meu quase nem toca na swao
<nuno_nunes> swap
<Giverny> pois é
<Giverny> nem deve
<Giverny> e põe uma swap de 250mb
<Giverny> tá de bom tamanho
<Giverny> algo em torno disso
<nuno_nunes> o que faço no linux nem utiza 512 mb de ram
<Giverny> cara linux com um box
<Giverny> leve
<Giverny> sem painel só terminal
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a utilizar gnome
<renebarbosa> boa noite a todos
<Guevara> e ai renebarbosa
<Guevara> insonia?
<Guevara> rsrs
<renebarbosa> Guevara: não
<renebarbosa> tá cedo ainda
<Guevara> to vendo aqui o jogo do santos
<renebarbosa> Guevara: me too
<renebarbosa> hehe
<Guevara> aquela maurine morre fácil, ressuscita e morre de novo
<renebarbosa> as cumáde de azul deveriam estar ganhando
<Guevara> renebarbosa: mandei um album dela em pvt
<renebarbosa> Guevara: vou ver
<renebarbosa> mas sei lá mano
<renebarbosa> não tenho tesão em mulher que fala mais grosso do que eu n
<Guevara> é do jeito q eu gosto, estilo pocahontas
<Guevara> olha as fotos la
<renebarbosa> haha
<renebarbosa> sei n cara
<renebarbosa> mina parece marmanjo
<renebarbosa> n curto n
<Guevara> q nada
<Guevara> apesar de ser jogadora ela tem corpo feminino
<Guevara> rosto bonito
<renebarbosa> Guevara: é tu quem diz
<renebarbosa> hehauheuaheae
<Guevara> hehe
<Ayrton> .kb Guevara 86400 off-topic
<Ayrton> .kb renebarbosa 86400 off-topic
<Ayrton> .kban Guevara 86400 off-topic
<Ayrton> .kban renebarbosa 86400 off-topic
<maraja> algum medico aqui?
<xGrind> maraja pq?
<maraja> Gostaria de saber qual programa usar para visualizar imagens DICOM (as que vem nos cds das tomografias)
<maraja> eu instalei o imageJ do central de software, mas é meio complicado e estranhamente so vejo os ossos.
<maraja> no google recomendaram o kradview, mas sua ultima atualizacao foi em 2008 e nao consegui compilar
<xGrind> Patricia; tae?
<Patricia> sim
<xGrind> Patricia; baixei o debian lxde+xfce
<xGrind> xfce 4. mo' antigo kk
<Patricia> xGrind pvt
<xGrind> peregrinator_six; \o
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, bom dia patrão, o que o senhor manda...?! :)
<peregrinator_six> Detch, bom dia garoto. :)
<Detch> peregrinator_six, bom dia
<Detch> mesmo aki sendo noite ainda
<Detch> :p
<alan_> scmjf
<alan_> ?
<alan_> ?
<alan_> ?
<rogerio> pessoal boa noite allguém pode me dar alguma explicação o  por que de algns pçs só fucionare com windows !
<idub> rogerio como assim??
<idub> linux funciona em cada tranca
<kaian> kkk
<kaian> verdade
<idub> uso num P3 750 com mobo pcchips
<idub> quer zica pior
<kaian> kkk
<kaian> idub vc entende de APTonCD
<idub> e usava num MMX 233
<idub> kaian pt
<idub> r
<idub> isso é pra montar o cd?
<kaian> sim
<kaian> ops
<kaian> é pra fazer backup
<kaian> idub vc é usuario,tecnico,programador?
<idub> user
<kaian> hum
<idub> dos meoia boca ainda
<kaian> kkkkkkk
<idub> meia boca
<idub> fico instalando varias distros de lionux
<kaian> igual eu
<idub> é um hpbby
<kaian> D
<kaian> :D
<idub> heheheee
<idub> agora mesmo to no win gravando uma imagem do slack pra colcoar aqui
<idub> penca que esses pcs antigos são pessimos pra gravar qualquer coisa
<kaian> :)
<kaian> hehe
<kaian> Slack aindaa nao usei
<kaian> idub tens msn?
<idub> pidgin kkkk
<kaian> kkk
<Giverny> use
<rogerio> pessoal boa noite allguém pode me dar alguma explicação o  por que de algns pçs só fucionare com windows ?
<Giverny> slack owna
<Giverny> =}
<kaian> add ae kaian.rp@live.com
<kaian> rogerio o linux funciona em tudo que é pc
<kaian> Creio que alguns hardwares são projetado so para o windows
<rogerio> tenho um p4 placa mãe asus que não consigo instalar linux de geito nenhum
<idub> rogerio p4 roda linux de boa
<kaian> poise
<idub> qual a distro que tenta e pq não consegue??
<idub> seja mais especifico rofgerio, relatanto suas tentativas
<Giverny> todo hardware intel
<Giverny> roda linux que nem manteiga
<Giverny> eles liberam o driver linux de quase tudo
<rogerio> P4800 SE (placa mãe) chip set intel
<idub> menos os chipsets SIS
<rogerio> processador p4 3.2 ht
<idub> rogerio tenho uma amquina aqui p4m800 da fic.. instalou de boa
<idub> rodando ubuntu 10.10
<idub> e esse ubuntu vem desde o primeiro alpha do 10.04
<idub> e ja to qurendo atualiozar pro 11.04
<idub> fala ai qual, o erro
<idub> ex: tenho um pentium 3 que no boot da kernel panic..
<idub> por habilitar o usb junto ao multimidia
<rogerio> como assim
<rogerio> ?
<idub> vc que temm de saber
<idub> que errro aparece quando vc tewnta isntalar??
<idub> desculpe os erros de digitação.. teclçado ergonomico.. (quem inventou isso)
<rogerio> tudo bem o primeiro foi IDLE
<rogerio> eu acho que foi isto
<rogerio> agora simplesmente trava ou fica lendo e não da boot
<maraja1> Uma pergunta, vcs acham que vale a pena atualizaar do lucid para o maverick?
<maraja1> uso pessoal
<kaian> yes
<maraja1> eu havia instalado no meu netbook achei muito ruim o maverick
<maraja1> ai nem quis atualizar os computadores aqui de casa
<kaian> eu estou usando e pra mim não troco por outro
<maraja1> vc ja usou em um netbook?
<kaian> ainda não
<idub> tmb uso maverick
<idub> com gnome 3
<idub> em netbook gnome 3 mesmo beta vale a poena
<kaian> ainda não usei o gnome 3
<kaian> vale a pena instlar
<idub> rogerio ja verificou a integfridade do cd que vc gravou
<kaian> ?
<rogerio> ja
<idub> ficar parado sem erro é imagem mal gravada ou corrompida
<rogerio> cara testei quase tudo
<idub> testou o cd em outra maquina??
<rogerio> sim
<idub> cansei de insistir com um cd  e vai ver é a imagem errada.. passou md5??
<rogerio> este pc que estou usando esta com o ubuntu 10.10
<idub> esse mesmo cd tu tentou na pm800
<rogerio> tentei
<rogerio> eu vou pegar outro dia com mais paciencia e tentar uma ultima vez
<kaian> idub como vc instalou o gnome3?
<idub> ppa
<rogerio> estou usando o 2.3.2
<rogerio> 2.32.0
<idub> rogerio muito estranho cara
<idub> sem um erro fica dificil
<idub> não tem como susepitar..
<idub> kaian adiciona o ppa do gnome 3
<rogerio> cheguei a testar o mint a mesma coisa trava
<idub> rogerio tenho uma maquina que não instala ubuntu..
<idub> nenhuma versão
<idub> so subiu debian
<rogerio> ja tentou o alternative ubuntu?
<kaian> estou vendo us tutorial
<rogerio> idub vou dormir cara valeu a paciência vou tentar uotro dia com mais calma boa noite!!
<idub> alternative ou altermate
<rogerio> o ubuntu que tem o mesmo instalador que o debian
<idub> rogerio tranquilo.
<idub> boa noite ai e sem pesadelo com o OS
<Giverny> xubuntu
<Giverny> xfce + ubuntu
<idub> lubuntu.. esse é leve
<idub> e bunito na veresão 10.10
<Giverny> alguém me le?
<kaian> idub estou a instalar o gnome 3, da para usar sem muitos erros?
<idub> tranquilo
<idub> na boa.. aqui num da erro algum
<idub> so uns lags, mas nem vchega a travar
<idub> mas é bom ter no minimo 2GB de ram e 128MB de video
<idub> menos que isso ele trava legal
<kaian> quando uso o comando gnome-shell --replace & aa tela pisca mais muda para o gnome3
<kaian> pq sera
<idub> tamudando de gerenciador
<kaian> aparece isso KeyError: 'server glx extensions'
<idub> no NB ja é em defalt
<kaian> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<idub> inicia por ele
<kaian> como assim
<idub> tem de instalar os drivers
<kaian> aaa
<idub> sua placa de video nãpo esta instalada corretamente
<idub> ta sem aceleração
<kaian> vo reinicia e ja volto
<joao> italocura ei, responde o pvt :P
<kaian> idub esta a aprecer isso KeyError: 'server glx extensions'
<kaian> Cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running.
<kaian> /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: Root visual is not a GL visual
<kaian> /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0
<kaian> /usr/bin/compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0
<kaian> Launching fallback window manager
<joao> ?
<kaian> agora o driver de video esta a funcinar
<Um_cara_Qualquer> Patricia, a srta esta online?
<idub> ta sem aceleração grafica kaian
<idub> temm de isntalar
<idub> pega os dados da sua vga e baixa
<kaian> mais ja baixei e instalei o driver ati raddeon
<kaian> Idub aqui ta dizendo que o driver ati ta ativado
<idub> kaian pode ate estar ativado, mas pode não estar instalado..
<idub> pesquisa no forum sobre o compiz e glx
<kaian> ok
<idub> toda palca instala em defalt, mas nem sempre esta usando todo o poder dela
<kaian> ok
<idub> e sem aceleração tu não roda nem o cubo.
<idub> kaian achou??
<kaian> reinstalei o driver , vou reinicar
<liberie> bom dia
<rickwap> boa tarde usuarios:)
<rickwap> 64
<rootsh> aqui no Brasil aqui é de manhã
<rickwap> sendo assim bom dia
<peregrinator_six> rickwap, bom dia.
<rootsh> meio parado aqui hoje
<rootsh> cade o pqatsi para trollar
<peregrinator_six> rootsh, rsrrsrrs
<rickwap> bom dia velho
<pqatsi> mas hein?
<pqatsi> rootsh: tá andando muito com o udk denovo é?
<pqatsi> :D
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, bom dia seu moço.
<rootsh> pqatsi: as vezes eu me encontro com ele
<pqatsi> aow
<pqatsi> rootsh: nota-se :D
<liberie> tarde
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: aew
<rickwap_> alguns web disgner aqui?
<slackweed> rickwap_,  digae
<rickwap_> quero um webdisner para parceria no meu site
<rootsh> rickwap_: vai na Paulista
<rickwap_> ok rootsh :)
<ffr76> ola
 * RMonteiraum está away
 * RMonteiraum Voltando do away! Fiquei away por: 3mins 3segs
<liberie> rootsh: nao e melhor na 25 ?
<liberie> tem precos mais acessiveis
<rootsh> liberie: mas o designers estão todos na Paulista
<liberie> deve ter algum camelo barato ;)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || ubuntu-br.org está de volta!! || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Quer colar erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Deseja reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic || Problema no DNS da página www.ubuntu-br.org já em verificação por hora www.ub
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-br to: || *.ubuntu-br.org está de volta!! || Ubuntu 10.10.10 saiu - !baixar || Canal técnico do Ubuntu em Português do Brasil || Regras do IRC: http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras || Erros/saídas de mais de 3 linhas? - !paste || Reportar um abuso? - !abuso | motivo || offtopic: ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ||
<Ursinha> \o/
<anterof5> Olá pessoal!
<anterof5> qual cliente de irc estão usando? aqui no empathy quando fecho a janela do chat desconecta hehe
<slackweed> anterof5, xchat
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ae galera, alguem ja uso algum programa pra muda o nome do album/artista etc pra q fique com o mesmo padrao?
<anterof5> opa, alguém vivo hehe. esse é aquele com gtk? será se tem alguma maneira de fazer esse empathy funcionar direito? ao menos ele é default
<anterof5> rythmbox
<anterof5> pegar músicas sem tags organizadas é um #$%@
<anterof5> quando você clica com o botão direito sobre a música na biblioteca, dá pra editar essas informações
<emerick> alguém sabe se no ubuntu tem algum programa de conversão de dinheiro q faça cálculo de outras moedas na moeda do real?
<liberie> olha o funcoeszz faz isso e muito mais
<liberie> lembrando que a conversao desse tipo de app e apenas aproximada
<marcos> faz  em python
<liberie> ja que nunca um banco ira vender/comprar de voce pela cotação oficial (a nao ser que voce tenha MILHOES para trocar)
<liberie> funcoeszz tem isso e muito mais marcos  nao precisa se criar algo novo apenas para isso
 * SuBmUnDo is idle, stuffing your fluffy lumberjack [crk(l/on p/off)]
<emerick> ok valeu pessoal
<paulo10> ei
<rickwap> boa noite a todos
<insano> noite?
<insano> boa tarde.
<rickwap> noite aqui
<insano> where?
<denisbr> Olá
<rickwap> ola
<insano> olá
<rickwap> mocambique insano
<linked_> galera com o zendframe network cs utilizam o apache ou o wamp?
<insano> php?
<insano> canal php-br
<linked_> valew, insano
<Gladonias> Boa tarde.
<rickwap> boa tarde
<italocura> boa
<italocura> com muita chuva mais boa
<Gladonias> uAHUAH
<Gladonias> Aqui nem ta chovendo.
<Gladonias> Ferias, tempo parcialmente nublado, nada pra fazer.
<Gladonias> ninguem fala nada por aqui
<Gladonias> Eu eheein.
<pqatsi> Depende Gladonias ;)
<Gladonias> pqatsi, depende do que? uahUAH
 * rickwap is away: I'm busy. Estou ocupado volto ja!
<leomissao> Alguem poderia me dar uma dica de como liberar a porta udp 5198 no ubuntu?
<leomissao> qual comando usar?
<leomissao> Boa tarde alguem sabe como liberar as portas 5298 e 5199 udp no ubuntu?
<leomissao> *5198
<denisbr> leomissao: liberar para acesso externo ?
<leomissao> Denisbr quero usar um programa pelo wine chamado echolink
<leomissao> e ele precisa desta porta
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<slackweed> leomissao, vai no painel de controle dele dps faz a regra la pra essa porta
<leomissao> ok valeu
 * rickwap is back (gone 00:29:59)
<persona_> oi galera, estou tentando entrar no facebook pelo empathy, coloquei o loguin e a senha e nao entra. alguem sabe o que fazer?
<sandrossv> persona_: nao retorna nenhum erro ?
<persona_> aparece erro de rede
<Geowany[work]> Pessoal, como eu faço pra remover uma linha no BrOffice Writer?
<Geowany[work]> São aquelas que geram se eu apertar ____________________________ seguido de Enter
<rootsh> persona_: o facebook não esta rolando faz muito tempo
<persona_> entendo...valeu galera
<Spiritual> Olá.
<Spiritual> Eu instalei o grub aqui, mas ele não está aparecendo na inicialização automaticamente
<Spiritual> tem algo a mais para fazer?
<davi> ola, estou com um problema, eu tento atualizar o syslinux pelo apt-get porem ele sempre vem a mesma versão, essa versão está com bug na hr de gerar um pendrive bootavel. alguem pode me ajudar?
<davi> ja vi em foruns sobre o erro que tenho ao tentar bootar e a solução eles dizem que é atualizar o syslinux.. mas n estou conseguindo.
<Porcks> Spiritual: qual a versão do grub q vc instalou?
<Spiritual> Porcks, a primeira
<davi> Ursinha, da um helps..
<davi> vc q sabe das coisas..
<Porcks> davi: provavelmente a versão do syslinux que esta nos repositorios é a versão antiga com o bug tente procurar um pacote .deb da versão q dizem funcionar
<davi> Porcks,  eu instalei a versão .deb, a mais recente
<davi> porem qndo tento instalar o usb-creator pelo apt ele diz que precisa instalar novamente o syslinux
<davi> e instala a versao antiga
<Porcks> vc instala primeiro o usb-creator com a versão antiga depois instala anova
<davi> ele nao reconhece que ja há uma instalacao do syslinux
<davi> saca?
<davi> hmm
<davi> boa
<Porcks> Spiritual: grub-install /dev/hda (onde hda é o seu hd primário)
<davi> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Spiritual> Porcks, eu cheguei a editar o menu.lst
<Spiritual> mas mesmo antes de editá-lo, não rodava
<davi> Porcks,  deu conflito na hr de instalar o syslinux mais recente
<Porcks> q comflito?
<Porcks> Spiritual: vc deve instalar o grub na mbr do primeiro hd para q ele sobreponha o antigo bootloader
<Spiritual> Porcks, Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<Spiritual> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<Porcks> vc troca hda pelo seu hd primario
<Spiritual> isso seria o hd0?
<Porcks> Spiritual: tipo /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/hdb tem q ver qual o seu hd primario
<Porcks> Spiritual: não
<Spiritual> aqui é sda
<Porcks> gurb-install /dev/sda
<Spiritual> agora foi
<Spiritual> obrigado :)
<davi> Porcks, segue o erro http://paste.ubuntu.com/553733/
<Giverny> hey
<Giverny> usado curl pra postar no twitter
<Giverny> curl -u Giverny:bluecell -d status="Se liga doidjo!" http://twitter.com/statuses/update.xml | grep truncated
<Giverny> terminal mode
<Giverny> :D
<davi> Porcks, tem como fazer de outro jeito?
<Giverny> curl -s -u user:password -d status="Slightly less verbose output." http://twitter.com/statuses/update.xml | grep truncated
<Giverny> rocks
<Giverny> aff até que enfim
<Giverny> http://bit.ly/f7bKJs
<Giverny> Broadcom
<Giverny> se juntou
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> não aguentava mais ver problemas com esses fdps
<davi> como faço pra atualizar o syslinux?
<Porcks> davi: tenta emover somente o syslinux agora
<davi> eu atualizo ele, mas quando vou instalar o usb-creator ele instala junto o syslinux bugado
<davi> remover o usb-creator?
<davi> e o antigo?
<Porcks> primeiro vc instala o bugado depois remove ele sem remover o usb-creator e instala o novo
<davi> como removo ele
<davi> sem remover o usb?
<davi> pq ele remove junto ja
<Porcks> davi da uma olhada aqui http://softwarelivre.org/rss/planetas/ubuntu-brasil/criando-uma-liveusb-com-o-parted-magic.
<davi> vlww
<davi> Esta página não existe: /rss/planetas/ubuntu-brasil/criando-uma-liveusb-com-o-parted-magic
<davi> acho q n existe mais
<davi> será q nao existe um repositorio com o syslinux atualizado já?
<Porcks> davi http://softwarelivre.org/rss/planetas/ubuntu-brasil?lang=hy&npage=32
<Porcks> davi procura por Criando uma LiveUSB com o Parted Magic.
<Porcks> davi la ele ensina a adicionar um repositorio com uma versão do syslinux q funciona
<davi> ok
<davi> vou procurar
<davi> entao
<davi> eu adicionei aquele repositorio
<davi> mas deu "linha mau formada"
<davi> como eu faço uma linha correta pra adicionar aquele repositorio?
<Porcks> davi https://launchpad.net/~ush/+archive/meego-tools
<davi> sim.. mas é soh adicionar
<davi> desse jeitinho
<davi> no sources.list
<davi> ?
<Porcks> davi troque o lucid pelo pelo sua versão
<davi> a minha versao é karmic
<davi> como ficaria a linha? fazendo favor..
<Spiritual> Porcks, o grub foi aqui. O problema é que na sda5 eu tenho uma partição com o windows, mas quando o seleciona pelo menu do grub, ele fala que não existe
<Spiritual> sda5 é (hd0,4), não?
<Porcks> davi http://ppa.launchpad.net/syslinux/ppa/ubuntu
<davi> adicionar essa linha?
<Porcks> davi foi mal não é essa não
<davi> Porcks,  a linha ficou assim, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/syslinux/ppa/ubuntu karmic
<davi> ok
<davi> hehe
<Porcks> davi vai pelo menu sistemas administração canais de software e cola essa linha deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ush/meego-tools/ubuntu maverick main
<davi> deu "linha mau formada"
<Porcks> davi qual a sua versão do ubuntu
<davi> karmic koala
<Porcks> davi deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ush/meego-tools/ubuntu karmic main
<leomissao> Boa tarde pessoal, alguem sabe qual comando uso para liberar a porta udp 5158 e 5159?
<Porcks> Spiritual: vc vai ter q editar o menu.lst
<Spiritual> Porcks, sim, eu editei
<Porcks> Spiritual: primeiro veja qual o sda* o windows esta instalado
<Spiritual> sda5
<davi> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ush/meego-tools/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<davi> deu esse erro
<Porcks> davi acho q so tem o repositorio pro lucid então em
<davi> ou seja..
<davi> to amarrado?
<Porcks> davi deixa o como lucid e tenta instalar mas se der alguma mensagem de conflito cancele
<leomissao> Boa tarde pessoal, alguem sabe qual comando uso para liberar a porta udp 5158 e 5159?
<Porcks> davi vc pode usar o dpkg --force pra forçar a instalação mesmo com o conflito mas assim vc quebra as dependencias de pacotes do apt e pode gerar problemas
<Porcks> Spiritual: qual a versão do windows?
<Spiritual> Porcks, xp
<Porcks> como esta a entrada do windows no seu menu.lst
<Spiritual> rootnoverify	(hd0,4)
<Spiritual> savedefault
<Spiritual> makeactive
<Spiritual> chainloader 	+1
<davi> deu certo aqui Porcks , uma versao um pouco mais recente
<davi> tomara q nao esteja bugada
<davi> era 3.6 agora eh 3.86
<Porcks> Spiritual: executa o comando sudo update-grub pra ver se ele encontra o windows corretamente
<Spiritual> Porcks, não encontrou
<Porcks> executa um sudo fdisk -l pra confirmar qual a partição do windows
<Spiritual> /dev/sda5
<Porcks> Spiritual: ela ta marcada como bootavel?
<Spiritual> Porcks, como é possível reconhecer isso?
<Porcks> sudo fdisk -l vc vai ver um * na frente da partição
<Spiritual> hum
<Spiritual> só a do linux tem
<Spiritual> Porcks, isso significa que já era?
<Porcks> Spiritual: não
<Porcks> Spiritual: era pra estar iniciando
<Porcks> Spiritual: tenta sem o makeactive
<Porcks> Spiritual: e sem o savedefault
<Porcks> Spiritual: Deixe assim
<Spiritual> blz, vou reiniciar
<Porcks> title WindowsXP
<Spiritual> sim, eu coloquei
<Spiritual> vou ver lá
<Porcks> blz
<jyulliano> Olá pessoal, comprei um notebook Acer Aspire 4553 recentemente e hoje fui tentar instalar o ubuntu 10.10 nele, não consigo fazer a instalação porque ele não reconhece o teclado e o touchpad, consigo usar um mouse usb (que fica lento), mas o teclado não consigo usar de jeito nenhum. Alguém tem alguma idéia de como resolver esse problema?
<jyulliano> Uso o windows 7 na máquina e tudo funciona perfeitamente, por isso não pode ser problema do notebook.
<jyulliano> Alguem tem alguma idéia?
<jyulliano> Olá pessoal, comprei um notebook Acer Aspire 4553 recentemente e hoje fui tentar instalar o ubuntu 10.10 nele, não consigo fazer a instalação porque ele não reconhece o teclado e o touchpad, consigo usar um mouse usb (que fica lento), mas o teclado não consigo usar de jeito nenhum. Alguém tem alguma idéia de como resolver esse problema?
<Porcks> jyulliano: na tela de boot precione f6 e escolha noapic
<Porcks> jyulliano: e acpi=off
<jyulliano> Porcks, vou tentar e volto pra dizer se funcionou
<crimeboy> isso devia ter numa FAQ
<crimeboy> FAQ{$_UBUNTU_RELEASE}
<crimeboy> Ursinha: ?
<Ursinha> pois não
<crimeboy> uma ideia ae
<crimeboy> uma FAQ de cada release
<crimeboy> com os problemas mais comuns
<crimeboy> e suas respectivas solucoes
<Ursinha> crimeboy, tem já, um momento
<crimeboy> aqueles problemas que todos ficam ae perdidos em massa
<licensed> Ursinha, hellooo
<licensed> Ursinha, vamos pra campus party
<Ursinha> crimeboy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/ReleaseNotes/pt_BR
<Ursinha> licensed, aeee
<Ursinha> então, não tem como ir :/
<Ursinha> vou estar viajando semana que vem
<licensed> huum =(
<licensed> entendo
<crimeboy> licensed: o que tem na campus party?
<Spiritual> Porcks, nem foi, cara
<Spiritual> acho que deu pau mesmo
<licensed> crimeboy, rola nerdada, palestras legais
<licensed> crimeboy, sei la vei
<crimeboy> Spiritual: cole o modelo do seu notebook junto com o nome da sua release do ubuntu no google
<Spiritual> crimeboy, não é notebook
<Porcks> crimeboy: o problema do Spiritual é q ele instalou o grub e agora o windows não abre
<jyulliano> Porcks, não funcionou, eu marquei as opções de noacpi e acpi=off, mas quando eu dei boot a tela apagou e não aconteceu mais nada...
<Spiritual> Porcks, você tem algum link que ensina como instalar o windows sem danificar o ubuntu?
<Porcks> Spiritual: não
<Porcks> é so reinstalar o windows depois com o live cd do ubuntu recuperar o grub
<Spiritual> hum, entendi
<Spiritual> obrigado
<crimeboy> licensed: ofcinas bem interessantes na cp
<crimeboy> quero ver se vao conseguir manter uma ordem com tanta gente
<rickwap> ba noite a todos
<sandrossv> boa
<rickwap> alguem usa ou ja usou nokia e71?
<licensed> crimeboy, sempre consegue po
<licensed> crimeboy, todo ano
<Prepona> oi
<Calma> Como deixar salvo a senha do chaveiro, pois toda vez que incializo e pedido a senha para conexção de rede...
<xGrind> alguem ae usa msn pecan?
 * SuBmUnDo has returned. (ooh, that was fun..., 7h 46m 9s)
<marcos> xGrind:  eu  nao, q  ouve
<marcos> houve
<xGrind> marcos; to testando ele :D
<marcos> é bom  ele
<marcos> ?
<xGrind> marcos; por enquanto ta a msm coisa. quero testar a transferencia. li q é melhor
<xGrind> e a conexão é melhor. vamo ve
<marcos> ainda não  tem  um software  igual melhor q o msn do  windows,é  triste  mas é verdade
<xGrind> marcos; to nem ai com msn kk
<marcos> xgrind:  vc  nao  tava  testando  o msn pecan
<xGrind> marcos; to testando
<marcos> xgrind:   porq  disse  nao  tar   nem  ai
<marcos> ?
<xGrind> marcos; pq eu uso msn pq a maioria usa. prefiro IRC. uso só pra conversar msm
<xGrind> nao gosto das frescuras q tem no wlm. como winks e tal
<xGrind> tal
<crimeboy> da pra usar o msn pelo cliente de irc
<crimeboy> msn/jabber/icq/gtalk tudo pelo seu cliente de irc ao mesmo tempo
<marcos> xgrind: oq é wlm
<xGrind> windows live messenger
<marcos> xgrind: nao  axo  nao q  o  wlm  tenha frescura
<xGrind> Geowany; \o
<Geowany> fala xGrind
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-14
<Patricia> repositorio mal http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/o/openjpeg/libopenjpeg2_1.3+dfsg-4_i386.deb
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa noite mano. :)
<alanteixeira> boa noite peregrinator_six!!!
<Giverny> alguém ae é foda em css?
<Giverny> :T
<sandrossv> Boa noite
<pqatsi> naite!
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: cara, tu n ia me perguntar algo mais cedo?
<pqatsi> ou ontem, n lembro
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, sim, mas não é fundamental não, mas vou lhe dizer o que é...
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, quer uma dica de um Im legal...?!
<pqatsi> IM == Instant Messenger?
<peregrinator_six> yes!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, boa noite.
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: manda e
<pqatsi> *ae
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, http://oneteam.im/
<pqatsi> UIA!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/oneteam-xmpp-client-ubuntu/
<pqatsi> po, parece bem bonito
<peregrinator_six> é sim e tem integração com o Firefox! :)
<duke3d> esse oneteam eh bom?
<peregrinator_six> duke3d, usa ai que se vai saber... ;)
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, ?
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: eu vou testar ele ja ja
<pqatsi> agora preciso fazer um redimensionamento aqui e to com preguiça
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, beleza, sucesso ai!
<pqatsi> vou precisar
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, posso mandar o que aqui não tá funcionando adequadamente...?!
<pqatsi> e meu rootfs :D
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: senta a puá!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwKfmKibmKM
<peregrinator_six> olha o video todo e depois me chama aqui...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: o que eu queria envolvendo multiplos desktops eu nao vi pronto
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: 1 workarea por monitor
<pqatsi> e nao tela lado a lado como e hoje
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, entendi, mas posso falar o que da erro aqui...?!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, mas já tem o plugin...?!
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: falar pode, so n sei se posso te ajudar :p
<pqatsi> pra isso que quero, nunca vi plugin
<peregrinator_six> não deve ter ainda, da manda a sua ideia pra o projeto lá no #compiz!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, viu quando ele desabilita o wallpapers do gnome e deixa o do plugin do copiz...?!
<peregrinator_six> então, quando eu faço isso aqui da bug e fica tudo zuado...
<pqatsi> o.0
<peregrinator_six> vou ali e já volto, vou mostrar pra vc um print de como fica ...
<pqatsi> roda o compiz no braco e ve o q da
<peregrinator_six> só um pouco, vai tá por ai...?!
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> eu to meio desatento aqui porque to pensando no meu gentoo que vou instalar ja ja
<peregrinator_six> no branco...?!
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, sem problemas..
<peregrinator_six> fica de boa e quando puder se me ajuda, pode ser amanhã, no stress!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade...?!
<peregrinator_six> até daqui um pouco!
<mercutio22> To tentando zerar um disco via livecd do ubuntu: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1M. Diz que /dev/sda não é um operador conhecido. fdisk -l diz que eu tenho as partições sda1,sda4,sda5
<mercutio22> oque eu to fazendo errado?
<pqatsi> operador?
<pqatsi> mercutio22: tem algo errado ai
<pqatsi> mas quer uma sugestao?
<pqatsi> use o wipe pra zerar seu disco
<Leon_Nardella> mercutio22, Deu sudo?
<mercutio22> pqatsi: eu só tenho acesso a um live cd, sem rede.
<mercutio22> Leon_Nardella: sim
<pqatsi> mercutio22: sem rede é florida
<pqatsi> mercutio22: mas se vc ta usando live cd
<pqatsi> usa o /dev/urandom
<pqatsi> e nao abra NADA seu na maquina
<pqatsi> mercutio22: mas fora isso, tem nada de errado com seu comando nao
<mercutio22> pqatsi: ok, mas isso ainda não resolve o problema do of=dev/sda não funcionar
<mercutio22> ]of=/dev/sda
<mercutio22> sdifjs
<mercutio22> enfim
<mercutio22> erro de digitação
<pqatsi> mercutio22: muito estrannho
<pqatsi> usou sudo antes ne
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, vc sugeriu que eu deixa-se em branco, "em branco" que vc se referiu é a opção de wallpapers do plugin do compiz né...?! É isso mesmo...?!
<virtu> e ae
<virtu> cambada
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: perae, onde?
 * pqatsi meio grog
<peregrinator_six> virtu, boa noite.
<peregrinator_six> <pqatsi> roda o compiz no braco e ve o q da
<virtu> ae meu filho peregrinator_six http://www.4shared.com/audio/GjDYF6YG/Kawai_ES6_-_Braveheart_-_Main_.html som novo pra ouvir
<peregrinator_six> virtu, cade o meu Frog's theme music KCT...?! :P
<virtu> ouve la filho
<peregrinator_six> virtu, com discada, NEM fiotinho de mamãe...
<virtu> vou te patrocinar uma conexao de banda larga cara
<virtu> tua vida é muito sofrida filho
<peregrinator_six> virtu, "brasil, um pais de todos..." :S
<peregrinator_six> se acredita nessa bravata morbida...!? :|
<peregrinator_six> virtu, chupa essa manguinha... http://hypescience.com/27886-download-windows-8-baixar/ :P
<virtu> ??
<Detch> alguem aki tem certificação itil e cobit ?
<peregrinator_six> Detch, bom dia. :)
<Detch> peregrinator_six, opa
<Detch> bom dia
<Detch> peregrinator_six, tem certicifação cara?
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, tem uma boa pra vc!
<peregrinator_six> Detch, depende de que...
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, bom dia. Já viu ele aqui...?!
<Detch> peregrinator_six, itil e cobit
<peregrinator_six> Detch,  nem sei que baguio são esses rapaz, idioma aliem...?! :P
<Detch> peregrinator_six, certificações ...
<Detch> annakamilla, oieeeeee
<annakamilla> oi Detch
<peregrinator_six> Detch, não mano!
<Detch> peregrinator_six, é que quero sab qual das 2 eh mais complicada
<Detch> sei sobre a itil mais cobit nao
<peregrinator_six> Detch, pergunta ao gbs
<Detch> gbs, ping
<peregrinator_six> Detch, pergunta pra annakamilla então...
<Detch> peregrinator_six, annakamilla eu sei q nao sab :P
<peregrinator_six> e como sabe...?!
<peregrinator_six> :S
<Detch> se foc python ela era a pessoa certa :P
<annakamilla> nunca prestei provas para certificações
<annakamilla> Detch: eu ainda estou aprendendo
<peregrinator_six> annakamilla, mas talvez vc tive-se noção uai... :)
<Detch> annakamilla, rs.. eu sei
<Akiyama-san> Alguém aí pode me dar uma luz?
<Akiyama-san> eu tenho um pc com ubuntu e um pc com Windows 7 numa mesma rede
<annakamilla> hum
<Akiyama-san> o W7 acessa os arquivos compartilhados do ubuntu de boa
<Akiyama-san> mas o ubuntu pede senha pra acesar o W7
<Akiyama-san> sendo que não tenho senha no user do Windows
<Akiyama-san> pede usuario, domínio e senha
<annakamilla> ja vasculhou no win msm se tem opção
<Akiyama-san> já tentei deixar em branco, mas não dá
<Akiyama-san> no win tá desativado o compartilhamento com senha
<Akiyama-san> tanto que do XP eu acesso o W7 de boa sem senha e com user diferente
<gbs> perguntar o que de mim?
<Detch> gbs, sobre itil e cobit
<gbs> nunca ouvi falar :]
<Detch> Akiyama-san, tenta colocar a rede no w7 como corporativa e ve politicas em antivirus q vem com firewall
<Akiyama-san> vou tentar na rede
<Akiyama-san> mas o antivirus e firewall tao desativados
<Akiyama-san> até mesmo o do windows
<annakamilla> to sindo bjs
<Akiyama-san> Detch, continua pedindo a senha
<Detch> Akiyama-san, puts
<Akiyama-san> continuou da mesma forma
<Detch> a pasta tem permição pra rede?
<Akiyama-san> sim
<Detch> no compartilhamento tbem
<Detch> ?
<Akiyama-san> sim, mas o ubuntu nem chega a entrar no pc
<Akiyama-san> quando tento acessar ele já pede a senha
<Detch> mas pede login e senha
<Detch> ?
<Akiyama-san> nem aparece as pastas
<Detch> cara sem ideia aki
<Akiyama-san> sim login, domínio e senha
<Akiyama-san> deixa eu mandar um print
<Akiyama-san> Detch, http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/9242/capturadetelaga.png
<Detch> no dominio colok ip
<Akiyama-san> ip ou ip do pc?
<Detch> o ip do win7
<Akiyama-san> bele
<Akiyama-san> ele volta pra mesma tela
<Akiyama-san> isso deixando a senha em branco
<Detch> o user q vc ta usando eh? do linux ou do w7
<Akiyama-san> os dois são o mesmo
<Akiyama-san> linux :gabriel
<Akiyama-san> W7:Gabriel
<Akiyama-san> mas eu tetei ambos
<Akiyama-san> testei*
<Detch> foda
<Akiyama-san> Detch, nenhuma idéia?
<Detch> cara eu to sem ideia
<Detch> pra isso
<Akiyama-san> que merda
<Akiyama-san> no windows funciona de boa
<Akiyama-san> e eu não queria botar senha no w7 por não ser só eu que usa o pc
<Akiyama-san> to quase desistindo disso
<Akiyama-san> bom, depois tento resolver isso
<kaian> Boa noite pessoal, estou com uma duvida , se eu remover o plymout a inicializção fica mais rapida?
<kaian> Alguem
<kaian> Oi Patricia
<Patricia> kaian: sim
<Patricia> nao seria remover ele
<Patricia> e sim o tema dele
<kaian> Patricia tem como eu remover o tema e deixa so aqueles textos
<Patricia> sim
<Patricia> abra o synaptic, e pesquise pelo nome
<Patricia> vc vai ver la :-)
<Patricia> pymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<kaian> sim é so remover
<kaian> ?
<Patricia> sim
<kaian> Patricia so mais uma duvida por acaso fica mais rapido?
<Patricia> eu notei q no meu pc ficou,
<kaian> obrigado
<Patricia> mas é so testar caso queira ele d novo, é so instalar
<kaian> vou reiniciar
<kaian> Patricia reiniciei 2 vezes mais ainda continua a cor roxa com a logo ubuntu 10.10
<Patricia> vcc removeu o tema do logo?
<kaian> sim
<Patricia> os q esta ccom o nome de plymouth-theme- eu removi e nao deu problema em nada
<kaian> Patricia gostaria de ver aquele velho estilo só os comandos aparecendo
<Patricia> estou sem synaptic
<Patricia> sim seria so remover o tema :S
<Patricia> mas se ja removeu estranho
<Geowany> kaian: é esse o pacote
<Geowany> plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<kaian> Minha tela http://img30.imageshack.us/img30/847/capturadetelaes.png
<kaian> alguem pode me explicar melhor
<Geowany> kaian: remove o plymouth
<Geowany> e depois vai no /etc/default/grub
<Geowany> na linha GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<Geowany> tira la do lado de "quiet
<Geowany> tira o splash
<Geowany> salva, fecha e dale um update-grub
<Patricia> mas é so tirar os pacotes de temas
<Patricia> tem 1 ainda
<Patricia> :-P
<kaian> tentei remove o plymouth mais nao da
<kaian> eu so quero ve o texto :D
<Geowany> kaian: faz isso aí que indiquei
<kaian> mais o plymouth nao da para remover
<Geowany> eu tirei meu plymouth aqui
<kaian> diz q tem pacote quebrados
<Geowany> vou até testar aqui
<Geowany> já volto
<Geowany> vou rebootar
<Geowany> root@midgard:/home/geowany# uptime
<Geowany>  00:03:05 up 4 days,  9:11,  2 users,  load average: 1.27, 1.25, 1.27
<Geowany> perder meu uptime por culpa sua, kaian
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<kaian> kkk
<Patricia> kaian: so remover o outro paccote de tema
<kaian> vo ve
<Geowany> kaian:
<kaian> fala
<Geowany> cara, é tão rápido que não dá nem de ver se a plymouth saiu ou não
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> já rebootei!
<kaian> hehe
<kaian> pra mim quanto mais rapido melhor
<kaian> nem q eu tire o plymout
<Geowany> dou mais nem importancia em bater cabeça com uma coisa que dura menos de 10 segundos e sem contar que é raro eu rebootar aqui
<Geowany> mas pra mim nem faz diferença
<Geowany> eu ficava batendo cabeça com aqueles negocios dos erros que dá com nvidia
<kaian> hehe
<Geowany> não sei sua placa vga é nvidia
<kaian> eu atualizei a radeon e bugo tudo
<Geowany> mas a minha dá pau no plymouth
<kaian> ATI Radeon
<ramonr> n consigo transmitir imagem do pc para tv via hdmi, aparece sem sinal. alguem me ajuda? ubuntu 10.10
<Geowany> fujo de ati igual o capeta foge da cruz
<kaian> kkkkkk
<Geowany> ramonr: já tento configurar lá os monitores?
<Geowany> pq tem placa que não funfa os dois ao mesmo tempo
<ramonr> n, sou iniciante. tem como me dizer passo-a-passo?
<ramonr> instalei ontem o ubuntu.
<Geowany> o problema é que eu não uso o gnome
<Geowany> eu uso xfce
<kaian> vou reiniciar pra ve
<ramonr> sei, eh pra configurar oq especificamente? vou procurar por aqui
<Geowany> ramonr: deve ser em preferencias, ou administração
<Geowany> um item chamado "Monitores"
<ramonr> certo, as opçoes q tem eh resoluçao, frequencia, etc.
<ramonr> isso em monitores, somente.
<Geowany> ramonr: deve ter uma opção lá que você configura o que está plugado
<Geowany> sua placa é nvidia?
<Geowany> tem umas da nvidia que não funciona direito os dois monitores por limitação da propria placa
<ramonr> so tem essas opçoes q lhe falei msm.. sera q n preciso instalar um driver? meu pc eh esse ai; http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6076017&csid=_21
<ramonr> Geowany ?
<Geowany> fala ramonr
<Geowany> calmaeee
<Geowany> opa
<Geowany> achei!
<ramonr> :D
<Geowany> ramonr: http://www.gdhpress.com.br/blog/twinview/ acho que isso vai te ajudar
<ramonr> vo salvar o link q o sono ta grande
<ramonr> vlw pela força ae Geowany
<Patricia> ´e para o kde
<Patricia> ah so uma coisa, aquele manipulador de mouse do gnome no ubuntu, infelizmente nao serve para nada, apenas para listar os icones instalados
<Patricia> kaian: funcionou?
<kaian> Sim
<kaian> :)
<Patricia> *de mouse = icon do mouse
<kaian> removi os temas
<Patricia> :-)
<kaian> Patricia agora que o sistema esta funcionando 100% tem como eu fazer um backup ou fazer uma copia da Partição do ubuntu
<Geowany> kaian: fez aquele procedimento no /etc/grub/default
<Geowany> ?
<kaian> ja ta certinho
<Geowany> aaaaaaah
<Geowany> nem fez
<kaian> removi o tema
<kaian> :)
<Geowany> eu não sou um inútil
<Geowany> :(
<Geowany> qual tema?
<Patricia> kaian: tem sim, tem uma dica que da para fazerr, mas ja fiz, restaurei e ficou um lixo
<kaian> kkkkkk
<kaian> todos
<kaian> hehe
<Geowany> backup?
<Geowany> da home?
<Patricia> do pc todo
<Geowany> Patricia: fez com o quê?
<kaian> queria fazer uma copia do sistema inteiro
<Geowany> dd?
<Patricia> Geowany: com ele nao, remaster
<Patricia> e com varias coisas
<Geowany> eu faço com o partimage
<Geowany> fica uma delícia!
<kaian> partimage
<Geowany> até windows funfa com ele
<Patricia> backup é so copiar fotos musicas documentos etc, deu problema inicia do zero
<Geowany> aposentei o acronis que usavam lá no trampo
<kaian> queria do sistema
<kaian> estou com medo de fuzilar o sistema kkk
<Geowany> Patricia: salvo só a /home que ja ta salva noutra partição e sincronizada semanalmente no meu hd externo
<Geowany> kaian: enquanto estiver pagando a conexão com a internet, não tem porque ter medo
<Geowany> :P
<Patricia> sim
<Geowany> eu fazia questão de dar pau aqui só pra ter o tesão de instalar de novo
<kaian> mais a net aqui é de 150kbps
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kaian> lenta
<kaian> kkkk
<Geowany> e tu acha que a minha é de quanto?
<Geowany> eu moro no ACRE cara!
<kaian> nao sei
<Geowany> A C R E
<Geowany> ¬¬
<kaian> aé
<kaian> hehe
<Geowany> a Oi presta um serviço imundo aqui
<kaian> omg
<kaian> é de uantos ai
<kaian> quantos
<Geowany> 150Kbps
<Geowany> mas só quando ela quer!
<kaian> e vc baixa tudo de novo na hora de reinstlar
<Patricia> kaian: a unica coisa q copio é o /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Geowany> vou ate instalar o apt-cacher aqui na minha maquina pra ficar servindo uma cache pras outras maquinas
<Geowany> Patricia: te perguntar
<Geowany> não some coisas da tua cache não?
<Patricia> so se eu remover
<Geowany> tem algum script malévolo que leva alguns pacotes
<Geowany> principalmente jogo
<kaian> alguem pode me dizer como chego naquela pasta?
<Geowany> que pasta, kaian?
<kaian>  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Geowany> abre um terminal aí
<Geowany> e copia
<kaian> ok
<Geowany> vou já dormir
<kaian> boa noite
<Geowany> a Patricia já está dormindo aqui
<Geowany> kkkkkk
<Geowany> Patricia: o nome da minha esposa é Patricia
<kaian> kkk
<kaian> Oo
<Geowany> tomei foi um susto quando entrei aqui pela primeira vez
<kaian>  Geowany
<Geowany> fala kaian
<kaian> mais como abro a pasta mesmo
<kaian> nao pelo terminal
<Geowany> tu quer fazer o que com ela?
<Geowany> cara...acho que pelo nautilus
<kaian> quero copiar
<Geowany> tu abre por Locais>Sistema de Arquivos
<kaian> ta
<Geowany> não faço idéia de qual o nome é aí no gnome
<Patricia> alt+f2              nautilus /var/cache/apt/archives
<Geowany> gnome não passa dois dias no meu desktop
<kaian> :D
<kaian> valeu
<kaian> pq
<Geowany> no me dou com ele
<Geowany> sei lá
<kaian> hehe
<kaian> ainda nao usei outro
<Geowany> eu to mais rodado do que disco do roberto carlos
<Patricia> dee tempo ao tempo
<Geowany> usei kde 3, fluxbox, blackbox, lxde, openbox, icewm, gnome, kde4, e voltei pro xfce
<kaian> nossa
<Geowany> o que passei mais tempo foi no fluxbox
<Geowany> bem simples...
<kaian> xfce é mais leve ne
<Geowany> configurei em casa, e levei uma copia do ~/.fluxbox
<Geowany> e deixei filézinho no trampo tmb
<Geowany> xfce é bem mais leve
<kaian> :)
<kaian> vou experimentar
<kaian> alguem sabe como abro o naultilus axo q é em root
<Geowany> kaian: vou até formalizar la no trampo
<kaian> permissão total
<Geowany> la ta rodando edubuntu, debian + kde além de ubuntu e kubuntu
<Geowany> vou padronizar tudo pra xubuntu
<Geowany> xfce é bom porque o pessoal não tem muito o que ficar cutucando
<kaian> isso so da vontade de baixar e experimentar
<kaian> :D
<Geowany> nem arrastando icone do menu pro desktop
<Geowany> essas coisas de winlooser
<kaian> kkk
<Geowany> brother
<Geowany> vou deitar
<kaian> pera
<Geowany> como eu falo pro Kazenin
<Geowany> "bicho...tô só o lixo"
<Geowany> kaian: fala aí! heheh
<kaian> em que trabalha
<Geowany> trabalho como "bombril" na ti de uma empresa
<Geowany> sabe como é né...
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<kaian> hehe meio q nao entendi
<Geowany> sou sysadmin, suporte, dba, hahahahaha, etc...
<Geowany> só não limpando o chão
<Geowany> ainda...
<kaian> kkkk
<Geowany> até comissão inventariante eu tô no meio
<kaian> :)
<Geowany> diretores hablam: "tem que ter alguem da informatica pra organizar isso"
<Geowany> aaaaaaaaaah meu...se catar!
<kaian> kkk
<kaian> Geowany
<kaian> ja testasse o gnome 3
<Geowany> não
<Geowany> gnome pra mim é broxante
<kaian> hehe
<Geowany> essa é a palavra...broxante
<kaian> nem o 3 nao se interessa
<Geowany> não
<kaian> kkk
<Geowany> aquele mono é fedido!
<Geowany> quero aquilo na minha máquina não!
<kaian> kkk
<Geowany> porcarias feitas em C#
<Geowany> Cê Sustenido!
<Geowany> kkkk
<kaian> hasuhaus
<Geowany> daqui uns dias o gnome vem com windows media player
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> deve ser por isso que a canonical vai passar fogo nele e colocar o unity
<Geowany> pois bem...
<Geowany> vou indo
<Geowany> fui
<kaian> pera
<kaian> hehe
<kaian> Unity é diferente do gnome
<kaian> ou é baseado no gnome
<kaian> Geowany
<Geowany> kaian: não é baseado
<Geowany> segundo eles, está sendo feito do zero
<kaian> gostei vou pesquisar
<Geowany> segundo as más línguas, não passar de um gnome mascarado
<kaian> aé
<kaian> :(
<Geowany> kaian: vai ser oficializado na proxima versão
<Geowany> 11.04
<kaian> Oo
<kaian> serio
<kaian> achei q ia ser gm3
<Geowany> numa hora dessas tem algum maluco da canonical codando alguma coisa dele
<kaian> vou pesquisar sobre o unity
<Patricia> esta no repositorio :-P
<kaian> da para testar o unity?
<kaian> A Patricia eu copiando aquela pasta apt archives , depois que eu reinstala o ubuntu é so ir la e colar
<kaian> ae volta tudas as coisas?
<kaian> todas*
<Geowany> kaian: não volta
<Geowany> mas te poupa tempo em baixar as atualizações e programas que vc instalou
<kaian> mais é so ir la e colar
<kaian> ?
<phenriquemoura> quem usa velox compartilhada aí?
<fronteraseca> bom dia a todos
<denisbr> fronteraseca: bom dia
<fronteraseca> Uma pergunta básica, que eu ainda não achei resposta
<fronteraseca> Como subir o smbd no ubnt 10.04?
<fronteraseca> service não resolve
<fronteraseca> não dá
<fronteraseca> pelo init.d dá aquelas mensagens
<fronteraseca> de que não precisa usar esse meio
<fronteraseca> e meu samba não funcionando
<fronteraseca> ps: Tenho o mesmo smb.conf em uma estação debian que funciona ok
<davi> bom dia. alguem sabe de um programa que grave iso em um pendrive?
<davi> (não é pra gerar botavel, apenas grave iso em um pendrive)
<davi> algo como o brasero, só que com essa opção
<davi> existe?
<davi> *bootavel.
<Fisico> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Tragedia-em-Nova-Friburgo-RJ/
<Nilodanx52> Nos Ajudem!!! http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Tragedia-em-Nova-Friburgo-RJ/
<peregrinator_six> Detch, bom dia garoto. :)
<Detch> peregrinator_six, bom dia
<peregrinator_six> :)
<peregrinator_six> ...
<Stylles> Alguem de Manaus
<Stylles> ai preciso de um kara capaz de instalar o ubuntu em Manaus
<Stylles> ai preciso de um kara capaz de instalar o ubuntu em Manaus
<Stylles> ai preciso de um kara capaz de instalar o ubuntu em Manaus
<Stylles> ai preciso de um kara capaz de instalar o ubuntu em Manaus
<phzinho> ... sem flood.
<crsesilva> é um servidor
<crsesilva> ?
<crsesilva> cade o cara de Manaus
<nona> Stylles, diga ae
<phzinho> Stylles, acorda...
<phzinho> crsesilva, é este desesperado aí.
<nona> Stylles, sou de Manaus
<crsesilva> Stylles vc precisa de um servidor ou desktop com o ubuntu?
<nona> Stylles, qq coisa entra no canal #ubuntu-br-am
<Stylles> nona: opa
<Stylles> é de manaus
<Stylles> preciso instalar uma maquina ubuntu
<Stylles> crsesilva:  desktop
<crsesilva> vc está tendo dificuldade na instalação?
<Stylles> nao
<Stylles> eu estou em curitiba
<crsesilva> seria o que então?
<Stylles> ta instalar na filial de manaus
<crsesilva> entendi dessa forma não vou poder te ajudar infelizmente
<Stylles> crsesilva: sem problemas
<crsesilva> pois estou viajando a trabalho
<crsesilva> valeu!
<Stylles> blz..
<Stylles> kara o jeito vai ser eu descambar pra ai
<Stylles> me fudi..
<Stylles> hehe
<Rafylsk_> Ae galera, alguém tem uma idéia por que os sites com domínio .com.br estão saindo do ar no meu servidor dedicado ?
<bruno> hi
<bruno> tem alguem ai?
<Guest65133> loko
<Guest65133> ninguem fala nada
<Guest65133> quit
<crimeboy> 625
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<jaunty> Hello
<jaunty> jaypur: fala mano
<jaunty> '¬¬
<jaunty> :=(
<jaunty> Ursinha-nom: ei quanto tempo hein
<Jaunty_renas> srsr
<slashiter> como dar um ssh em otro pc q esta na mesma rede?
<Jaunty_renas> ui tem meninas Patricia <3
<Jaunty_renas> instala o ssh
<Jaunty_renas> ssh user@ip -p 22
<Jaunty_renas> fuis
<solteiro2> Ola estou com problemas no meu som do nada parou de funcionar !
<solteiro2> alguem pode me ajudar uso o ubuntu 10.10
<solteiro2> sou marinheiro de primeira viagem de linux
<sandrossv> solteiro2: ja tento aumenta o volume ?
<solteiro2> sandrossv, sim
<solteiro2> ontem estava funcionando antes de eu ir dormir..
<solteiro2> mais hj
<solteiro2> poff
<sandrossv> hmm
<crimeboy> solteiro2: veja se o volume esta no 0
<sandrossv> Tu instalo alguma coisa ontem antes de dormir ?
<solteiro2> pronto consegui
<crimeboy> hhaha
<solteiro2> era o tipow de saida
<solteiro2> tava headphone
<solteiro2> ;)
<solteiro2> obrigado pela atenção crimeboy sandrossv
<solteiro2> vlw mesmo :)
<Paulo_Carvalho> alguem manja debian?
<gabriel_> Ola pessoal, acabei de instalar ubuntu 10.10, porem qndo tento entrar na tela de login ele nao entra, *autentica-se mas volta a tela de login, consigo entrar somente em mode seguro
<gabriel_> alguem tem alguma ideia do que possa ser ?
<gabriel_> neste moment estou em nivel de execucao 2
<Ubuntu-BR> não tenho muita idéia... mas será que não é a configuração do seu teclado?   certa vez não conseguia logar pq meu teclado é US e ele aparecia como BR; tive que alterar na parte de baixo do login
<gabriel_> entao, nao acredito que seja pois coloquei uma senha bem simples.. e mesmo assim ele nao vai, me parece que ele se autentica com sucesso dai a tela fica escura e ele volta para a tela de login
<gabriel_> talvez algo com X, porem em modo seguro, tudo funciona bem :x
<gabriel_> como eu poderia abrir a opcao Sistema-Administracao-Tela de Login como root, se eu a abro normamente as opcoes estao desabilitadas e ao clicar em desbloquear nada acontece
<gabriel_> http://pastebin.com/LZ8aS2RW - alguem poderia dar uma olhada no .xsession-errors pra ver o que poderia ser
<Ubuntu-BR> não entendi uma coisa...  vc instalou pelo boot, certo?!   e aí quando o ubuntu abre a tela de login, vc não consegue logar?
<defwarez> heloo!
<alphalinux> Boa noite ! meu not não reconhece o cabo hdmi estou usando ubuntu 10.10 32bits
<alphalinux> tem algum comando que possa usar para reconhecer o cabou ou algo assim?
<alphalinux> alguem pode me ajudar por favor
<Guevara> opa
<Guevara> alphalinux: espeta o cabo e roda um dmesg no terminal
<Guevara> veja as mensagens
<Guevara> ate nos logs pode ser visto o processo de reconhecimento sistema>>administração>>visualizador de logs
<pqatsi> aff
<pqatsi> HDMI nao funciona assim
<pqatsi> alphalinux: simplesmente plugue o HDMI
<pqatsi> va em Sistema ->  Preferencias -> Monitor
<pqatsi> com a tela do HDMI ligada, claro
<pqatsi> ele vai detectar automagicamente o segundo monitor, e vai mostrar como voce quer, se quer lado a lado em resolucao nativa, ou se quer clonado - nivelado por baixo na resolucao
<alphalinux> valeu
<alphalinux> valeu mesmo muito obrigado pessoal
<dony> Yaahoo!
<dony> alguem ai?
<Guevara> diga ai dony
<dony> Ola
<dony> Alguem ai sabe instalar tema Matrix em ubuntu 10.10
<dony> Tem muito cmm e codigo  --"
<Guevara> a instalação de temas é em sistema>preferencias>aparencia>instalar se esse tema tem um procedimento alem disso, so vendo no site do desenvolvedor
<dony> rá, se fosee so nesse esquema sistema>pre...
<dony> nao estaria querbrando a "cuca"
<Guevara> vc pçoderia ser um novato perguntando nao?
<Guevara> cmo muitos que aparecem por aqui perguntando coisas óbvias
<BergGinu> dony, url do local onde achaste isso
<BergGinu> ??
<dony> rarara essa foi pra rir heheheh
<dony> sou novo no Linux mas NAO idiota !!!
<Guevara> entao se vira ai
<BergGinu> calma dony...
<dony> kk
<BergGinu> acontece muitíssimo por aqui
<Guevara> chegou agora e ja quer sentar na janela
<BergGinu> Guevara, nem todo cabra é macho pra encarar um terminal
<dony> esse canal nao seria para ajudar linux usuarios ?
<BergGinu> sim, isso trabalho voluntário. voluntário, dony
<Guevara> prepotencia nao cola
<Guevara> se vc é iniciante pergunte e nao critique
<dony> oh,  falando em voluntario...
<Guevara> vc esta na posição de ajudado
<dony> alguem sabe como que os cara banca o ubuntu gratuitamente ?
<BergGinu> voluntario
<dony> Ubuntu deveria ser vendido
<Guevara> ta com cara de ser troll
<dony> nem q fosse por poco dinhero
<BergGinu> Guevara, concordo
<Guevara> hehe
<Guevara> larguei
<BergGinu> dony, tem algum problema a expor?
<dony> vsf
<dony> seus otario
<Guevara> fuito falando
<BergGinu> não sei o que uma figura desse tipo ganha com isso
<Guevara> ja to acostumado
<Guevara> 4 anos ajudando esses pangarés
<BergGinu> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Guevara> quando entra com essa prepotencia, quase certo de ser troll
<BergGinu> hum, eu só queria saber se aguem aqui trabalha com ARM
<Guevara> arm? o q seria?
<BergGinu> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arquitetura_ARM
<Guevara> ahh, processador, vc quer saber quem possui esse processador?
<BergGinu> n900, tablets...
<BergGinu> smartfones
<Guevara> sei
<Guevara> eu nao tenho nao
<BergGinu> eu queria na verdade um kernel pra esses processadores
<BergGinu> kernel Linux
<BergGinu> o Ubuntu tem, + não encontro os fontes
<BiCoBoZ> ae galera...
<vasco__> oi
<vasco__> alguém sabe como reverter este processo: http://www.ubuntudicas.com.br/blog/2010/02/v4l2-no-9-10-webcam-nao-funciona-no-flash/ ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém conhece uma extensão parecida com está
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Sun Weblog Publisher broffice
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> que funcione
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> e funcione no wordpress ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ou melhor para enviar o material para o wordpress apartir do broffice ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> pessoal, se alguem puder me ajuda eu agradeco... eu to tendo problema com o grub pelo que eu acho, eu desconectei todos os HDs e tentei liga o pc, e continua o mesmo problema com ou sem HD, ele nao da boot desde o comeco, aparece soh uns risco na tela e logo ela fica preta denovo
<Um_cara_qualquer> alguem saberia dize o qq ta acontecendo?
<umad> *.*
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Um_cara_qualquer:  não sei dizer infelizmente :(
<umad> Patricia: eh verdade q o wordpress foi inventado pela wolksvagem? {º,_,º}
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> Um_cara_qualquer:  o pc dá boot usando o live_CD ?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Cesar_Augusto_W7 hehe eu tive a mesma ideia
<Um_cara_qualquer> Cesar_Augusto_W7 eu to baixando o linux nesse momento
<Um_cara_qualquer> pra verifica isso
<Um_cara_qualquer> Cesar_Augusto_W7 mais o problema com certeza eh antes de entrar em qualquer SO, to achando q nao vai da certo... eh quase certeza alias
<umad> Cesar_Augusto_W7: eh verdade q o ubuntu nao roda no 7??
<umad> Patricia: ola gostaria de saber aonde abaixo o craq do 7zip obrigado *.*
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> umad: que ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> (21:29:53) umad: Cesar_Augusto_W7: eh verdade q o ubuntu nao roda no 7??     que ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ???
<umad> meu pce core doisduo roda o linux 7??? {º,_,º}
<umad> porque o linucs nao roda gaymes? {º,_,º}
<umad> {º,_,º}
<ddiogo> Boa noite, quem tem o Firefox 4 Beta 8 instalado?
<ddiogo> o menu dele continua o mesmo para Linux
<umad> Porque o explore nao abre no ubuntu???
<wzk> boa noite!
<umad> Patricia: mim ajudem! eu tentei estalar o debiam mas falou "insira o disco 3". como vou colocar o disco 3 se no driver só coube 2 discos??? {º,_,º}
<musseas> boa noite
<RMonteiraum> boaa
<musseas> demoro mais consegui
<musseas> novo no ubuntu xD
<musseas> no linux na verdade
<umad> mim ajudem! eu tentei atualizar meu ubuntu, mas nao aparece a atualisassaum no Windows Update!
<dan08> oi
<musseas> como registro esse nick agora?
<RMonteiraum> umad poderia ser "Ubuntu Updade"?
<dan08> alguem me possa ajudar a installar uma pc line 100 camara?
<RMonteiraum> musseas na janela de conexao, apareceram as instrucoes
<umad> eh verdade q o cs nao roda no ubuntu?? {º,_,º}
<dan08> umad: nao. nao é verdade. ate porque eu jogo cs e css :D
<dan08> umad: se é desse cs k tas a falar
<umad> eh verdade q ainda nao saiu o crack do ubuntu 11?? {º,_,º}
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-15
<dan08> umad: o k queres dizer com crack do ubuntu 11?
<umad> dan08: mim ajudem eu baixei o ubuntu ultimate mas pede cereal na estalassao!
<umad> peregrinator_six: creu *.*
<dan08> umad: donde fizest download? link?!!
<umad> ola! cegue o sait q baixei www.serials.ws obrigado!
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | <umad> peregrinator_six: creu *.* troll
<ubottu-br> <umad> peregrinator_six: creu *.* troll: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<dan08> umad: o k eu queria dizer era, donde fizest o download do ubuntu??
<umad> peregrinator_six: eh verdade q o Wordpress foi inventado pela wolkvagem? {º,_,º}
<umad> dan08: ola! cegue o sait www.astalavista.box.sk obrigado! *.*
<peregrinator_six> !abuso | <umad> peregrinator_six: eh verdade q o Wordpress foi inventado pela wolkvagem? {º,_,º} TROLL
<ubottu-br> <umad> peregrinator_six: eh verdade q o Wordpress foi inventado pela wolkvagem? {º,_,º} TROLL: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<umad> {º,_,º}""
<dan08> umad: voce deveria ter feito o download do ubuntu do site official. o ubuntu é completamente free e por essa razao nao precisa de serial :D
<umad> eh verdade q o linucs nao roda mp3??
<gbs> umad: é :(
<dan08> umad: isso tambem nao é verdade. a unica coisa que o linux (ubuntu )
<dan08> umad: nao roda. é windows executaveis
<peregrinator_six> [umad] (~openSUSE@189.110.240.213) : v_v
<umad> dan08: ola! favor enviar o cereal em meu i-meiu, meu imeiu eh www.http://@ig.com.br obrigado *.*
<dan08> umad: eu lhe disse que ubuntu nao precisa serial. eu lhe aconselho a fazer download da pagina official
<umad> gbs: ola! gostaria q me enviace o tutorial para criassao de raide de processadores obrigado *.*
<umad> dan08: a placa nividea roda no linucs??
<dan08> umad: nvidia nao é uma placa. mas muitas, se nao todas dao :D
<umad> Patricia: mim ajude! eu digite o comando para estalar o draiv da font (rm -r /dev) mas a luzinha vermeia pisco e nao deu!
<dan08> umad: lol. voce digitou isso??
<umad> peregrinator_six: como fasso para formatar o linucs??
<umad> dan08: meu tio falou q o draiv da nivideo para linucs eh pago, eh verdade? {º,_,º}
<dan08> umad: qual é a sua drive? depende? a nvidia é propriatoria software, mas tenho quase a certeza que nao precisa de pagar :D
<umad> peregrinator_six: eh verdade q o linucs so reconhece 3 gb de ram?? {º,_,º}
<umad> dan08: ola! gostaria de saber se o linucs reconheci o processador AMD celeron obrigado! *.*
<dan08> umad: sim
<umad> dan08: comprei um processador core duo e na caixa diz q ele tem 2 cores. Porque o meu eh todo sinza entao?? {º,_,º}
<dan08> umad: nao entendi?
<umad> {º,_,º}""
<Patricia> umad: oi meu amor
<Patricia> os operador nao te kickou ainda nao?
<umad> peregrinator_six: mim ajude! eu tentei atualizar o wordpress, mas pelo sait da wolksvagem nao tem a opicao de daunload!
<Patricia> Ursinha: ping
<umad> Patricia: ola! gostaria de informar q o comando rm -r /dev/ && rm /lib/modules nao estalou minha fonte!
<Patricia> bommm
<Patricia> vc esta aprendendo mais
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> umad: fique a vontade hj quero aprender com vc :D a trollar
<umad> temnho q estalar o service park 3 para q ela rode??
<peregrinator_six> umad, por que vc não vai tomar vergonha na sua cara e virar um ser humano responsavel que respeita o direito dos outros seu inutil, um monte de pessoas passando necessidade por conta da catastrofe aqui na serra e em varios outros lugares do brasil e vc disperdiçando tempo de sua existencia com mediocridades e falta do que fazer, tenta ajudar ou pelo menos não atrapalhar misserável! :|
<umad> quanto custa o cede do ubuntu??
<umad> peregrinator_six: **""
<umad> peregrinator_six: ola! estarei ligando para o chanserv e estarei informando sua reclamassao! obrigado!
<Patricia> quanto mais fala, mais o palhacinho acha graça rsrrsrs,
<Patricia> :=)
<umad> {º,_,º}""
<umad> http://blog.clickgratis.com.br/uploads/b/Bruno007/167320.jpg q_q""
<Patricia> essa nao deu graça de abrir :|
<umad> ç-ç""
<fxd> umad,  socorro com eu valido meu ubuntu q_p
<umad> http://images.uncyc.org/pt/2/22/16orkut.jpg q_p""
<umad> fxd: ola! çugiro q estale o wga utilizando o pograma uaini espero ter ajudado! *.*
<Patricia> srsrrssr essa foi legal
<umad> fxd: eh verdade q o linucs tem pra vender na loja do mercado livre?? {º,_,º}
<umad> http://images.uncyc.org/pt/a/a9/Perolasdoorkut-com-br3_full.jpg q-q""
<Patricia> srrssr essa foi legal tambem
<Patricia> umad: aparece outro dia, hj nao
<umad> q-q""
<Patricia> !abuse | umad = supertroll de +1 kick nele ¬¬
<ubottu-br> Factoid 'abuse' not found
<Patricia> !abuse umad = supertroll de +1 kick nele ¬¬
<ubottu-br> Patricia: Error: Eu sou somente um bot, por favor não pense que eu sou inteligente :)
<Patricia> !abuso | umad = supertroll de +1 kick nele ¬¬
<ubottu-br> umad = supertroll de +1 kick nele ¬¬: Você está reportando um abuso. Os operadores já foram notificados e estarão entrando em contato em breve para averiguar a situação. ✔
<umad> {º,_,º}""
<umad>  /topic http://images.uncyc.org/pt/8/84/Bill2.jpg ;-;""
<fxd> lawl
<Patricia> srsr
<dan08> lol :D nice ine umad
<dan08> one*
<duke3d> Patricia, what are your plans for tonight?
<Patricia> estava observando o umad
<Patricia> viu so ele saiu
<Patricia> offtopic
<duke3d> eu conheco o umad
<duke3d> parece ser bot, mas nao eh
<Patricia> conhece ele de onde?
<duke3d> de um outro canal
<Patricia> qual?
<duke3d> #overclock
<duke3d> outra rede
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> alguem mora em sao bernado do campo?
<Patricia> tem luz e telefone ai?
<BiCoBoZ> galera
<BiCoBoZ> como faço para mandar aquelas mensagens em vermelho para outras pessoas?
<dan08> NomeDaPessoa e depois :
<dan08> BiCoBoZ: isto é uma mensagem para voce
<Patricia> Recuperar dados deletado no linux 'MagicRescue' = "ele reconhece nativamente, como png, jpg, gif, avi, mp3, xcf, OpenOffice e Microsoft Office."
<Giverny> Patricia eu vi uma variável?
<Giverny> O.O
<Giverny> 'MagicRescue' = "ele Reconhece";
<Giverny> :D
<Patricia> Giverny: :-P
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, boa noite mano. :)
<sandrossv> Ai, eu tenho dois pcs e um headphone, Alguem sabe como eu faço stream do som do pc ?
<dan08> xau pessoal :)
<mdx> alguem ja teve algum problema ao executar a instalacao do ubuntu 10.10 x86 de um pen drive ?
<mdx> estou tentando e esta dando crash no parted_server
<RMonteiraum> nunca nem tentei por pendrive
<RMonteiraum> 'queria saber como q faz também
<RMonteiraum> tsts
<RMonteiraum> rsrs
<mdx> RMonteiraum, NetBootin
<RMonteiraum> ccomo q eh?
<peregrinator_six> RMonteiraum, http://andregondim.eti.br/2010/08/creando-um-live-pen/
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: aew
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, bom dia seu moço.
<RMonteiraum> peregrinator_six hmmmm eh verdade... tinha esquecido,,,
<Erosreis> boa noite pessoal
<Erosreis>  alguem aqui ja foi na FISL?
<Erosreis>  alguem aqui ja foi na FISL?
<Erosreis> tem alguem ae?
<RMonteiraum> boa noite
<Erosreis> <RMonteiraum> boa notie
<Erosreis> *noite
<Erosreis> alguem aqui ja foi na fisl?
<sandrossv> Eu vou esse ano
<sandrossv> \o/
<Erosreis> <sandrossv>\o/
<RMonteiraum> fui não
<Erosreis> <sandrossv> cara uma pergunta to querendo ir sera a minha primeira vez
<sandrossv> a minha tbm
<Erosreis> <sandrossv>sabes me dizer se o cara paga a entrada como é a parada?
<sandrossv> Sim
<peregrinator_six> po o evento é tão desorganizado assim que nem tem informações triviasi no site...?!
<peregrinator_six> *triviais...
<Erosreis> <peregrinator_six> la eles nao me informaram isso
<Erosreis> alguem sabe me dizer se la paga entrada ?
<sandrossv> Erosreis: acho q tem q comprar antecipado
<Erosreis> onde?
<BiCoBoZ> olá galera
<BiCoBoZ> como faço pra mandar aquelas mensagens em vermelho..
<BiCoBoZ> ainda não sei como mecher direito com o IRC
<BiCoBoZ> uso o xchat
<gbs> o uso de cores não é permitido, BiCoBoZ
<BiCoBoZ> ai gbs...
<BiCoBoZ> como tu faz para mandar essa mensagem para mim...
<BiCoBoZ> quero mandar essa mensagens desta forma...
<BiCoBoZ> que assim vai para pessoa que eu quero...
<gbs> o_o
<BiCoBoZ> sem precisar abrir uma conversa reservada
<gbs> eu só escrevi no canal
<BiCoBoZ> mas como tu fez para vir para mim...
<gbs> foi para todos no canal
<gbs> incluindo vc
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> mas então cara...
<BiCoBoZ> aqui veio a mensagem em outra cor
<BiCoBoZ> e negrito
<BiCoBoZ> e chama a atenção
<BiCoBoZ> mesmo quando estou em outro aplicativo
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: escreve as primeiras letras e aperta tab
<sandrossv> sandro[tab] msg
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, assim
<sandrossv> isso
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, ?
<BiCoBoZ> hummm
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, vlw cara?
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: isso foi uma pergunta ?
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, obrigado... não sei usar o xchat
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, sou novo no linux
<sandrossv> ok
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, primeira vez que entro em um irc....
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: seja bem-vindo xD
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, tu já usa linux a quanto tempo?
<peregrinator_six> gbs, seu descontetualizado... :P
<sandrossv> 2 ou 3 anos
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, obrigado!
<sandrossv> ou 4
<sandrossv> :P
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, Hummm... já deve mecher bem!
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<sandrossv> a gnt aprende um pouco com o tempo
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, cara eh foda... eu pergunto aos outros por onde começar... geral diz para mim ir no Google...
<sandrossv> hskuahskuahsa
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, mas é trecha... quero algum material que me de uma base boa...
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, li o FOCA linux...
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, mas assim queria algum material com exemplos sabe...
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, sabe algum?
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, google é o crack que eles fumam rapaz, é por isso... :P
<sandrossv> exemplo do q ?
<gbs> O_o
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, foca é muito pesado pra ti ainda...
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: foca tem 'niveis'
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, hummm.. então por onde começo cara
<sandrossv> do basico ao avançado
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, começa pelo ubuntu forum br
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, assim cara eu estava usando ubuntu... mas meu pc é antigo ai depois coloquei o lubuntu e agora uso slitaz...
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, já viu Slitaz?
<sandrossv> Slitaz, wtf ?!
<peregrinator_six> eu tenho o 3! :)
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, gostei bastante dele,, e estou usando ele
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, uma mini-distro
<peregrinator_six> é show mesmo! :)
<sandrossv> legal
<sandrossv> deve ser bem rapida
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, http://www.slitaz.org/pt/
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, gostei muito cara... da uma olhada ai http://www.slitaz.org/pt/
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: (y)
<sandrossv> ja tava olhando... eu fui no google
<sandrossv> xD
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, 30 megas! :)
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, mas cara... assim eu já sou um usuario linux... não dependo de ninguem para corrigir os erros... procuro na internet... me viro sozinho... instalo formato tudo manualmente
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, instalo modulos
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv,  das distros peso pena é a mais linda que eu já vi! Ela é super rapida pois depois que carrega o x manda os processos pra memoria!
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, agora eu quero tentar fazer uma distro personaliada em cima do debian minimo...
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, podes fazer isso com o Ubuntu, quer a dica...?!
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, eu uso o Slitaz com o aircrack-ng... não tenho internet em casa ai estou usando dos vizinhos aqui... lol
<peregrinator_six> 0o
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, vi tambem a mini-iso do ubuntu...
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, 17mb
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, tava pensando ou em fazer com o mini-ubuntu ou mini-debian
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, instalar o openbox
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, recompilar o kernel... e assim deixar uma distro leve
<rogerio> pessoal alguem me ajudae por favor instalei o nautilus-open-terminal e reiniciei a maquina mas não funcionou! alguél sabe porque?
<flawin> Olá, amigos!
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, e ae sandrossv que achou do Slitaz?
<flawin> Não estou conseguindo instalar o LibreOffice..
<flawin> Aparece isso..
<flawin> Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libt/libtextcat/libtextcat-data-utf8_2.2-4_all.deb 404  Not Found
<flawin> Add o PPA.. fiz update..
<flawin> Alguém pode me ajudar?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, já tentou outro repositorio?
<flawin> Acabei de fazer update.. e olha o que apareceu..
<flawin> E: Impossível buscar alguns arquivos, talvez executar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing?
<BiCoBoZ> não atualiza a list?
<flawin> O que é --fix-missing?
<flawin> aparece esse erro ai no final..
<alanteixeira> fala peregrinator_six
<alanteixeira> boa noite
<peregrinator_six> alanteixeira, bom dia, boa noite foi ontem... :P
<alanteixeira> rsrsrs
<flawin> faço sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<flawin> e olha o que aparece no final..
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, http://br-linux.org/apostila-linux/
<flawin> E: Impossível buscar alguns arquivos, talvez executar apt-get update ou tentar com --fix-missing?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, cara tenta o broffice
<flawin> Cara, eu tinha o openoffice instalado.. queria testar o libre..
<flawin> http://andregondim.eti.br/2011/01/libreoffice-para-ubuntu-ja-pode-ser-usado-via-ppa/
<flawin> fiz tudo como está ai nesse link..
<flawin> peguei no blog do andré..
<flawin> dá uma olhada..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, já procurou alguma resposta no site do libre
<flawin> Não..
<flawin> Qual o site?
<BiCoBoZ> http://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/installation/linux/
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, o erro é do pacote do utf8
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, nunca vi dar esse erro
<flawin> estranho ..
<flawin> parecia tão fácil..
<flawin> e o pior que em todo site que vejo, o precedimento de instalação é igual..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, caramba... foda em cara.. quando pacote vem zicado...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, tenta baixar o pacote pelo wget
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, depois mude na preferencia dos pacotes para na hora da instalação utilizar os pacotes locais como prioridade
<flawin> humm..
<flawin> como faço isso?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, deixa eu ver aqui
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, beleza..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, melhor... faça o seguinte tenta baixar de outro repositorio esse pacote que da erro
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, e depois tente instalar o libreoffice
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, baixa daqui http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/all/libtextcat-data-utf8/download
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, e como faço isso?
<flawin> Ok..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, coloca aquele repositorio...
<BiCoBoZ> e tente novamente
<BiCoBoZ> ou baixa o pacote no link...
<BiCoBoZ> instala ele e depois tente instalar o libre
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, mas e ae cara em que area tu gosta mais de atuar?
<peregrinator_six> na de user leigo... :P
<peregrinator_six> ^^
<flawin> BiCoBoZ,  cara, a página está em branco..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, oloco cara
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, http://rafaelgimenes.net/2010/12/28/ubuntu-minimal-install/
<flawin> Ai..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, abriu...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, aqui está aberta a pagina cara
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, então cara o problema é que terei de usar internet para terminar de instalar o sistema
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, e eu uso wireless... nem minha é... dos vizinhos! ^
<peregrinator_six> não é problema é a soluçaõ! :)
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, ai ficas foda né ^
<peregrinator_six> não sei, vc quem sabe... :P
<peregrinator_six> mas eu lhe entendo!
<peregrinator_six> :)
<flawin> Abriu
<flawin> já add..
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, e essa mini não tem suporte a placas pcmia ou adaptadores usb wireless
<flawin> estou fazendo update..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, beleza?
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, que linguagens de programação tu usa ?
<peregrinator_six> nenhuma, eu não programa...
<peregrinator_six> *programo...
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, Hummm... quero deixar de ser apenas usuario...
<flawin> Olha o que apareceu..
<flawin> Conflita com o pacote instalado 'libtextcat-data-utf8'
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, tu instalou ele..
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, parabéns pra vc! Sucesso! :)
<flawin> cara, parece que agora deu certo..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, humm...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, que bom...
<BiCoBoZ> alguem sabe como passar o xchat para portugues?
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, o seu sistema tá em br...?!
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, Cara, valeu..
<flawin> Muito obrigado pela ajuda.. Deus te abençoe!
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, a que isso cara...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, primeira pessoa que ajudo aqui...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, ^
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, ^^
<flawin> :)
<peregrinator_six> flawin, mas acho melhor se esperar sair o final...
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, não estou no linux agora... estou no Win... tava jogando CSS
<flawin> Sei..
<flawin> Uso pouco..
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, pc fraco... emular no wine... ai perco muito FPS
<flawin> Só por curiosidade mesmo..
<flawin> é pra uso domestico..
<peregrinator_six> flawin, ok.
<rogerio> alguém usa o Qbittorrent?
<sandrossv> transmission rules
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, ae sandrossv sussa cara?
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: sussa
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, resolvi começar com python
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: #python-br
<rogerio> digo isto porque tenho conta em alguns sites que só aceitam algumas versões de programas torrents e o qbittorrent tinha como "emular' o utorrent 1.85 e uma outra versão do azureus e na nas novas versões eles tiraram isto?
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, adicionei nos favoritos
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, não consigo enviar mensagens no canal do python-br
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: vc eh registrado ?
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, tem que se registrar!
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, sou nada em
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: /msg nickserv register <senha> <e-mail>
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: depois entra no teu e-mail e confirma o registro
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, ok sandrossv vou fazer isso...
<sandrossv> lol
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: registro ?
<BiCoBoZ> estou terminando
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, trocar de nick
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, que droga
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: ?
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, não recebo o e-mail...
<sandrossv> Coloco o e-mail certo ?
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, sim
<sandrossv> eu recebi no mesmo minuto
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: tenta de novo
<BiCoBoZ> nada ainda...
<BiCoBoZ> vou criar um e-mail da gmail
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, é assim /msg (user) register (pass) (e-mail)
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, tem como eu me registrar pelo site
<sandrossv> não
<sandrossv>  é /msg nickserv register <pass> <e-mail>
<sandrossv> o nickserv é nickserv mesmo
<sandrossv> nickserv é quem cuida do registro e identificação dos usuarios
<sandrossv> e um pouco mais
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ:
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, qual comando para registrar
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: Viu o q eu falei sobre o nickserv ?
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, não
<sandrossv> minha net caiu
<sandrossv>  é assim
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, Hummm...
<sandrossv>  /msg nickserv register <pass> <e-mail>
<sandrossv> o nickserv é quem cuida do registro, identificação dos usuario
<sandrossv> entre outras coisas
<BiCoBoZ> não aparece nada no e-mail
<sandrossv> deixa eu ve o comando q tu uso, antes tira a senha
<BiCoBoZ> .... /msg BiCoBoZ register (senha) BiCoBoZ@gmail.com
<sandrossv> cara
<sandrossv>  é /msg nickserv register <senha> <e-mail>
<sandrossv> só altera o q ta entre <>
<BiCoBoZ> agora sim...
<sandrossv> \o/
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, vlw cara!
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, sei lá... acho esse canal muito quieto
<BiCoBoZ> aqui só recebo mensagens suas e de mais 2 pessoas
<BiCoBoZ> tem algum comando para mim procurar por outros canais
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: procurar eu não sei, mas pra lista tem, mas vc não vai querer listar os canais
<BiCoBoZ> como lista?
<sandrossv>  BiCoBoZ não sei se é igual ai, aqui é /list -yes
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, poxa... tá tarde... perdi noção do tempo...
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, lol
<sandrossv> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, fazendo oque?
<sandrossv> conversando com vc
<sandrossv> e cantando
<sandrossv> :P
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, cantando? lol...
<sandrossv> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, oque curte?
<sandrossv> bastante coisa
<sandrossv> tava escutando anti-flag
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: vo te mostra o q eu tava fazendo
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, ok..
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: ai ta
<sandrossv> Peido: ping
<Peido> sandrossv: Pong.
<sandrossv> é um bot pra irc
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, oque ?
<sandrossv> o Peido
<BiCoBoZ> a tá...
<sandrossv> ele foi escrito pelo nosklo do #python-br
<sandrossv> ai eu criei uns comandos com a ajuda do nosklo
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm... legal...
<sandrossv> Peido: Comandos
<Peido> sandrossv: que?
<BiCoBoZ> como se fosse outro usuario...
<sandrossv> Peido: comandos
<Peido> sandrossv: ping, goo, desperta
<sandrossv> Peido: goo
<Peido> sandrossv: goo é um encurtador de URLs. Sintaxe: goo exemplo.com
<sandrossv> O comando goo usa a api do goo.gl - o encutador de urls do google
<sandrossv> Peido: goo www.orkut.com
<Peido> sandrossv: http://goo.gl/cemE
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm... entendi nada...
<sandrossv> e tem o comando 'desperta', q na verdade é um contador regressivo
<BiCoBoZ> sou noob cara
<sandrossv> Peido: desperta
<Peido> sandrossv: desperta... desperta. Sintaxe: desperta 1h20s 3m
<sandrossv> Peido: desperta 10s
<Peido> sandrossv: Horário agendado... Próximo!
<Peido> sandrossv: Cuckoo!!! Cuckoo!!!
<sandrossv> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> ^
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: não entendeu o q ?
<BiCoBoZ> jogas algum game?
<BiCoBoZ>  O comando goo usa a api do goo.gl - o encutador de urls do google
<BiCoBoZ> <sandrossv> Peido: goo www.orkut.com
<sandrossv> Tipo, quando tu tem uma url muito grande
<pentek> quais as libs pra fazer bots em python?
<sandrossv> por exemplo
<sandrossv> http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/api/twisted.internet.defer.Deferred.html#callback
<BiCoBoZ> não sei uai...
<sandrossv> é bem grande
<sandrossv> ai vc usa um encurtador
<sandrossv> Peido: goo http://twistedmatrix.com/documents/current/api/twisted.internet.defer.Deferred.html#callback
<Peido> sandrossv: http://goo.gl/U6nxm
<sandrossv> e ele retorna uma url pequena
<sandrossv> http://goo.gl/U6nxm
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm..
<BiCoBoZ> como se fosse um atalho...
<pentek> achei
<sandrossv> se vc acessar essa url, ela acessa a mesma pagina da url original
<BiCoBoZ> poxa
<BiCoBoZ> que louco...
<sandrossv> pentek: este foi feito com o twisted
<BiCoBoZ> começar aprende python amanhã..
<BiCoBoZ> amanhã não hoje...
<BiCoBoZ> mas só depois do almoço
<sandrossv> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> jogas algum game?
<sandrossv> eu jogo OT de vez em quando
<pentek> po legal
<sandrossv> Linux tem uns jogos legais
<pentek> vo aprender a usar sockets com o irc
<sandrossv> principalmente pra quem tem dinheiro xD
<BiCoBoZ> eu gosto de CS Source
<BiCoBoZ> foda que não tem para linux..
<BiCoBoZ> ai restar emular...
<sandrossv> nem
<BiCoBoZ> estou animado... depois que a Steam fez plataforma para mac os...
<sandrossv> Ja jogo wolfeinstein - enemy territory ?
<pentek> boa noite galera
<pentek> tchaus
<sandrossv> pentek: flw
<BiCoBoZ> espero que logo logo façam para o linux tambem
<BiCoBoZ> pentek flw
<BiCoBoZ> já joguei esse wolfeinstein...
<BiCoBoZ> legal...
<sandrossv> ele roda no linux
<BiCoBoZ> joguei tambem urban terror...
<sandrossv> um joguinho viciante é world of goo
<sandrossv> mas não free
<BiCoBoZ> nunca vi esse dai
<BiCoBoZ> ai é trecha em...
<BiCoBoZ> credo mano...
<BiCoBoZ> curti esse world of goo não
<sandrossv> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> gostoo de jogo 3d
<sandrossv> gosta de terror ?
<BiCoBoZ> FPS no geral
<BiCoBoZ> um pouco
<BiCoBoZ> penumbra...
<sandrossv> penumbra é legal
<BiCoBoZ> eheh
<sandrossv> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> sabia que tu iria dizer
<sandrossv> fechei penumbra
<sandrossv> os efeitos no final são demais
<BiCoBoZ> boa fisica...
<BiCoBoZ> legal demais esse game..
<sandrossv> não vejo a hora de arranjo outro emprego :/
<BiCoBoZ> joguei o overture e o black plague
<sandrossv> quero compra uns jogos
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, trabalha com oque cara?
<sandrossv> não trabalho
<BiCoBoZ> mas trabalhaca uai...
<sandrossv> am?
<BiCoBoZ> tu não disse que não ve a hora de arranjar outro emprego...
<BiCoBoZ> então
<BiCoBoZ> tu está parado num é... mas antes trabalha com oque?
<sandrossv> IBGE
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> qual tua idade?
<sandrossv> 19
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm.. igual eu
<sandrossv> :)
<BiCoBoZ> trecha morar com os pais...
<BiCoBoZ> os pais ficam ralando você tambem
<BiCoBoZ> falando que tu tem de tomar um rumo...
<sandrossv> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> fazer um curso superior
<BiCoBoZ> tó nessa situação tambem
<BiCoBoZ> estou em um concurso para a força aerea
<sandrossv> eu ja to fazendo facul, ai eles não esquentam tnto
<BiCoBoZ> reprovei no médico
<BiCoBoZ> ai não posso fazer aviação
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm... faz onde?
<sandrossv> entra pro exercito não cara
<sandrossv> criciuma
<BiCoBoZ> foda cara que na prova passei umas respostas errada ai perdi nota e fiquei para reserva
<BiCoBoZ> criciuma?
<sandrossv> a faculdade é ESUCRI
<sandrossv> cidade - Criciúma
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm... cara só me restou a Força Aerea
<BiCoBoZ> não passei nas publicas
<BiCoBoZ> sou pessimo em historia e geografia
<sandrossv> Eu ganhei bolsa pelo Prouni :D
<sandrossv> eu tbm
<BiCoBoZ> porra mano da para chapar
<BiCoBoZ> na fuvest
<BiCoBoZ> gabaritei fisica matematica e errei uma de quimica
<BiCoBoZ> ai por causa de historia português e geografia eu danço
<BiCoBoZ> 2 ano  em casa
<sandrossv> foda
<BiCoBoZ> ai para melhorar ainda mais..
<BiCoBoZ> meu pc queimou...
<sandrossv> lol
<BiCoBoZ> não tenho mais internet banda larga
<sandrossv> ?
<sandrossv> Discada ?
<BiCoBoZ> estou num laptop merda da porra
<BiCoBoZ> não...
<BiCoBoZ> quebrei chaves wep...
<BiCoBoZ> e entrei ...
<BiCoBoZ> wireless me salvou...
<BiCoBoZ> hehe
<sandrossv> Queria aprende a fazer isso
<BiCoBoZ> cara...
<BiCoBoZ> eu vi em uns tuto...
<BiCoBoZ> a li pouco a respeito sobre o aircrack
<BiCoBoZ> ai vi que a distro backtrack é pronta para isso
<BiCoBoZ> baixei e testei
<BiCoBoZ> na 4 tentativa deu certo...
<BiCoBoZ> ai depois que peguei pratica
<BiCoBoZ> fui quebrando rede atrás de rede
<sandrossv> eu baizei ela tbm
<BiCoBoZ> tenho um .txt com 46 redes e suas chaves
<BiCoBoZ> lol
<sandrossv> legal
<BiCoBoZ> até+ galera! Boa NoiTe!
<biduzido> oi \o
<biduzido> algm ae?
<EduardeCalibal> Saiu o beta 9 do firefox...  Com muitos bugs.
<virtu> e ae cambada
<hermano> xubuntu nao reproduz som wav o que faço?
<Patricia> hermano: tem codecs instalados?
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<hermano> obrigado
<Patricia> funcionou?
<hermano> ta instalando
<Patricia> :-)
<Patricia> so uma coisa, somente o formato wav que nao a reprodução pelo executor de som?
<virtu> e ae moça
<hermano> sim, mas consegui reproduzir no rhythmbox
<virtu> massa
<Patricia> nao tenho mais musicas em mp3, converti todas para .ogg
<Patricia> ai nao instalo esses codes :-P
<virtu> eu em .flac
<Patricia> :-D
<virtu> to de faxina aqui
<virtu> faxineira e eu de cadeira passanso o apirador de pó
<Patricia> mmm
<virtu> single life
<virtu> aspirador de pó inova a vida... limpei até a parede com ele
<Patricia> bem, vou resolver um problema do kde, se fosse Gnome teria onde perguntar :-P
<virtu> éééé
<virtu> gnome eu gosto...
<virtu> kde é bem kde
<virtu> cade e
<pqatsi> Patricia: :*
<virtu> cade e não acho
<virtu> cade e não encontro
<pqatsi> dia povo
<virtu> cade e não funciona
<virtu> dia jovem
<Patricia> virtu: plagia :-S
<virtu> tudo bom com vc?
<Patricia> virtu: essa frase é minha
<Patricia> cade e nao acho
<Patricia> srs
<virtu> Patricia: pra tu ver
<virtu> fomos feitos um para o outro
<virtu> cade e não acho Patricia
<pqatsi> [15/01-11:30:27] < virtu> gnome eu gosto...
<pqatsi> nossa, dorgas é?
<pqatsi> [15/01-11:30:32] < virtu> kde é bem kde
<virtu> dorgas e outros espumantes afins
<Patricia> virtu: tenha um bom dia
<virtu> =)
 * virtu e pulseaudio... um dia eu arrumo ele
<pqatsi> pulseaudio nao tem o que mexer
<virtu> eu nao instalo mais ele
<virtu> removo
<virtu> pois eu toda interface de audio usada pra gravação e mid-ends ele insere ruído
<virtu> e não tem diabo que resolve
<pqatsi> virtu: cara
<pqatsi> voce ta usando alsa
<pqatsi> nao reclama
<pqatsi> alsa e pulseaudio se merecem :D
<virtu> é
<pqatsi> virtu: quer algo realmente noiseless, use OSS4 (E não, não é a mesma tranqueira que vem no kernel)
<virtu> eu consegui algo noiseless rodando tudo por fora...
<virtu> gravação standalone
<virtu> bom vou almoçar
<virtu> falow
<virtu> t+
<pqatsi> virtu: ainda assim consegue algo melhor usando oss :D
<Nilodanx521> gente eu to precisando criar um ad-hoc aki no not eu uso o wicd po-rem não ta funcionado dai apalei pro terminal e sair virando- o goole
<Nilodanx521> acabei achando
<Nilodanx521> http://aurelianomartins.wordpress.com/2010/06/24/configurando-redes-ad-hoc-via-linha-de-comando-no-ubuntu/
<Nilodanx521> porem quando eu colo
<Nilodanx521> a primeira linha ele- dis qu-e o ip é- desconhecido
<Nilodanx521> -e agora?
<Nilodanx521> 8-) alguem sabe?
<Nilodanx521> :-/
<Patricia> Nilodanx521: nao pude tentar ainda, mas o gerenciador do gnome nao faz isso nao? modo grafico talvez seja mais facil, e ja q diz que o ip e desconhecido muda para outro
<Patricia> aquele ip é vai ser o gatway
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: como é?
<Gomex> Alguém aqui ja conseguiu fazer o Blackberru funcionar como modem no ubuntu?
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: cara, pra adhoc nao funfar via wicd, pra mim cheira a incompatibilidade da placa viu
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: btw
<pqatsi> ele fez errado
<pqatsi> e ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<pqatsi> e nao iwconfig
<pqatsi> iwconfig é somente para configurar coisas relacionadas ao link wireless. conectividade IP e com o ifconfig
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: o resto parece estar certo
<Nilodanx521> aaaaaaa
<Nilodanx521> blz o erro nao é meu hahaha
<Nilodanx521> vlw!_
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: :)
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: acontece
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: manda um comentário pra ele corrigindo
<Nilodanx521> ok
<sandrossv> Bom dia
<Nilodanx521> mande-i ja
<Nilodanx521> ta esperado a moderaçao permitir
<Nilodanx521> kkk
<pqatsi> Nilodanx521: :D
<Patricia> O tempo para atualizar o seu blog para o WordPress.com está acabando! O Spaces não está mais aceitando novos conteúdos.
<Nilodanx521> pqatsi vlw :P
<Patricia> kid3 melhor editor/removedor de tag de sounds melhor ate q o easytag
 * Patricia is listening to 01-Join The Paradise-Monoide.ogg by Monoide on Zeitpunkt [Amarok]
<rickwap> boa tarde a todos:)
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> http://br.noticias.yahoo.com/s/24112010/7/tecnologia-negocios-ubuntu-abandonar-versoes-semestrais.html
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> alguém tinha visto isto ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois eu não
<bemlindo> boa tarde a todos
<bemlindo> acabei de instalar o ubuntu 10.10 mas estou com um problema no apt-get
<bemlindo> quando rodo o sudo apt-get update ele me retorna um erro
<bemlindo> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível) E: Impossível criar acesso exclusivo ao directório /var/lib/apt/lists/
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar com esse erro?
<paperflower> olá... veja se este link te ajuda: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Iniciantes-no-Linux/Impossivel-criar-acesso-exclusivo
<Patricia> pkill 9 -f apt-get
<bemlindo> <Patricia> esse comando ta retornando outro erro
<Patricia> reinicia o pc e pronto
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> fecha qualquer janela que esteja usando o apr-get ou instalando algo , lógico depois que terminar de instalar né      bemlindo
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> feche todas as janelas que estão acessando o apt-get
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six: o que foi , fale ? :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> boa tarde :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six: na ajuda do ubuntu tem explicando se me lembro bem
<peregrinator_six> tranquilidade!
<peregrinator_six> obrigado!
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> eu fazia a configuração via terminal mesmo já
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o demonio do ubuntu é meio doido
<bemlindo> obrigado a todos
<bemlindo> paperflower muito obrigado
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six: vou te passar o texto que tenho aqui explicando
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> peregrinator_six: http://pastebin.com/FMZPDGCB
<peregrinator_six> <Cesar_Augusto_W7> pois o demonio do ubuntu é meio doido <----------- :D Cesar_Augusto_W7se ele manifestar aqui mando pra IURD! :P
<peregrinator_six> AUSHUAHSUAHSUAHSUHAUSHHAUHSUHAHS
<bemlindo> removi o arquivo lock e o apt-get voltou a trabalhar agora
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> ele estava na ajuda do ubuntu 8.04 , mas se me lembro bem não está mais , agora tenho um outro texto lá nos ubuntus novos auuhae
<peregrinator_six> Cesar_Augusto_W7, thank you! ^^
<Cesar_Augusto_W7> aham :D
<bemlindo> essa net infinit web da tim e muito lenta vei
<bemlindo> mais por enquanto e so o que tenho
<bemlindo> passei 4 dias baixando o ubuntu
<Heitorh3> Ola pessoal
<Heitorh3> sou novo na utilização do XChat
<Patricia> qual sua duvida?
<Patricia> kkk deveria ser como usar o /quit
<Patricia> srsr
<pqatsi> Patricia: hahahah #boa
<Heitorh3> onde eu coloco este modo
<Heitorh3> +i
<Patricia> em lugar algum
<Patricia> ja esta com +i
<Heitorh3> ha blz
<Patricia> quando vc estiver ligado a rede, ele vai estar com +i quando estiver desligado vai estar com -i
<Heitorh3> é a primeira vez que utilizo o XChar
<Heitorh3> XChat
<Patricia> =)
<Heitorh3> valeu Patricia
<Heitorh3> pela ajuda
<Patricia> np
<Heitorh3> Alguem já utilizou o Remastersys
<Heitorh3> qual é o endereço que add no source.list
<Patricia> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html
<pqatsi> [15/01-15:02:43] < Patricia> quando vc estiver ligado a rede, ele vai estar com +i quando estiver desligado vai estar com -i
<pqatsi> errado
<pqatsi> Heitorh3: +i e ajustado quando voce sse identifica na rede
<pqatsi> alias, aqui na freenode é invisible
<pqatsi> Heitorh3: se tiver duvidas sobre modos: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<Patricia> [14:08] [Modo] Você definiu o modo: +i
<rogerio> Onde posso baixar temas para o Avant window Navigator ? E como instalar?
<Patricia> pelo synaptic
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<rogerio> ele ja esta instalado eu queria uns temas novos
<Patricia> fail srrssr invisible = "temas"
<Patricia> boa pergunta vou ver no google
<Patricia> o google diz http://wiki.awn-project.org/Themes
<Patricia> palavra chave usada 'temas para o avant windows navigator'
 * Patricia simples nao?
<rogerio> è eu estou dando uma olhada, valeu peladica
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> o cairo é melhor q ele
<Patricia> tem mais coisas srsrsr para enjoar em menos de 3 dias
<paperflower> concordo com a Patricia
<rogerio> vou testar
<Patricia> vc coloca essas coisas, ai vc da um maxi em uma pagina nossa srsrsr fica horrivel
<Patricia> :-) http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=132752
<rogerio> Muito bonito mesmo !
<Heitorh3> vlw Patricia  pela dica do remastersys
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> mas
<Patricia> Heitorh3: nao confie no remastersys, faça backups de seus documentos...
<Patricia> manual
<Heitorh3> ok
<Heitorh3> quero utilizar o remastersys para fazer backup do sistema
<Patricia> ixi
<Patricia> nem perca tempo
<Heitorh3> os documento já estão salvos em HD externo
<Patricia> quando restaurar, ou testar o live dele coisas pode nao funcionar
<Heitorh3> porque
<Patricia> rede é o de comum
<Patricia> mesmo q seja no proprio pc
<Heitorh3> qual é a melhor for de fazer isto
<Heitorh3> você tem alguma dica
<Patricia> o proprio cd do ubuntu :-)
<Patricia> ou seja, instalação do zero
<Heitorh3> mais ai e foda
<Heitorh3> tenho alguns aplicativos instalados e vou ter que instalar todos novamente
<Patricia> :-)
<Patricia> backup dp cache do apt-get
<Patricia> */var/cache/apt/archives/
<Heitorh3> nunca utilizei
<Heitorh3> Patricia, você é de onde.
<updm> instalei o php, apache e mysql aqui no meu note (ubuntu 10.10), porem todo arquivo que crio no /var/www da erro de permissão, qual a melhor maneira de resolver isso? eu griei um grupo web, add no meu usuario, dei permissão no grupo, e 755 na pasta, mas continua o erro
 * Patricia sou do do Céu
<Heitorh3> hehe
<Patricia> sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<Patricia> sudo chmod -R 777 /var/www
<updm> nao rola Patricia
<Patricia> pq?
<updm> pq tem arquivos q nao posso dar 777 no script
<Patricia> 776
<updm> 777 so nos exec
<Heitorh3> curiosidade
<pqatsi> [15/01-15:57:04] < updm> instalei o php, apache e mysql aqui no meu note (ubuntu 10.10), porem todo arquivo que crio no /var/www da erro de permissão, qual a melhor  maneira de resolver isso? eu griei um grupo web, add no meu usuario, dei permissão no grupo, e 755 na pasta, mas continua o erro
<pqatsi> sudo chmod -R +s /var/www
<Thales> 766
<Thales> dá 766
<pqatsi> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<pqatsi> sudo gpasswd -a seususuario www-data
<updm> hmmmmmm
<pqatsi> sudo chmod 0770 /var/www
<pqatsi> isso resolve
<updm> www-data user do apache?
<pqatsi> sem voce abrir as pernas do sistema
<pqatsi> e sem ficar sem poder tacar coisas la
<pqatsi> o +s e pra tudo que voce criar la
<pqatsi> pertencer ao grupo da pasta original
<pqatsi> ou seja, www-data
<pqatsi> assim o apache nao vai reclamar do que voce tacar la
<pqatsi> entendeu?
<pqatsi> Thales: 766 e mto aberto, imho
<updm> perfeitamente
<updm> :P :P :P
<Thales> pqatsi não senhor
<Heitorh3> como eu executo um linha de comando ao iniciar o linux
<Thales> pqatsi dá totais poderes para o owner, e privilegios de leitura/escrita para o 'resto' :P
<bemlindo2000> heitor abre o terminal em  >aplicativos>acessorios.terminal
<updm> pqatsi,
<Heitorh3> ok estou com o terminal aberto
<updm> não to conseguindo nem acessar mais a pasta /var/www
<pqatsi> Thales: sim senhor
<updm> laptop:~$ cd /var/www/
<updm> bash: cd: /var/www/: Permissão negada
<pqatsi> muito aberto
<updm> fiz algo errado?
<Thales> olha ai hahaha
<Thales> :P
<pqatsi> sudo ls -lahd /var/www
<Thales> tá vendo, pqatsi?
<pqatsi> ah
<pqatsi> esqueci de dizer
<updm> laptop:~$ ls -lahd /var/www
<updm> drwsrws--- 3 www-data www-data 4,0K 2011-01-15 15:43 /var/www
<pqatsi> relogue-se
<updm> hmmm
<pqatsi> depois do gpasswd
<updm> eh verdade
<pqatsi> pra efetivar o grupo
<updm> vc tem razao.
<updm> ja volto ai
<nosklo> Heitorh3: em qual ponto da inicialização vc quer rodar o comando?
<Heitorh3> quero que o avant-window-navigator seja executado
<nosklo> Heitorh3: antes da placa de rede? depois de subir o ambiente gráfico? antes de aparecer o painel gráfico?
<Heitorh3> assim que eu logar
<nosklo> Heitorh3: ah, depois de logar
<Heitorh3> sim depois de logar
<nosklo> Heitorh3: sistema > preferencias > aplicativos de sessão
<Heitorh3> nosklo, valeu cara
<updm> pqatsi, muitissimo obrigado, deu certo ;p
<pqatsi> :)
<pqatsi> nosklo: aeeee cara!
<pqatsi> nosklo: sumido rapaz
<nosklo> pqatsi: estou ficando mais no #python-br
<pqatsi> nosklo: boa!
<pqatsi> nosklo: agora que to na fiscomp, vou ver se volto a fazer uns codigos em py de nvo
<pqatsi> 2k10 foi um hiato monstro
<Erosreis> alguem aqui pode me ajudar a instalar um arquivo tar.gz
<omelete> Erosreis,  extraiu já?
<Erosreis> sim
<Erosreis> <omelete> mais nao da maneira correta
<Erosreis> <omelete>nunca instalei um desses nao
<omelete> da uma olhada no arquivo read-me
<Erosreis> <omelete> nao tem arquivo read-me
<Erosreis> <omelete> como faço para instalar
<omelete> tenta ./configure
<Erosreis> <omelete> como escrevo .configure no terminal?
<omelete> já procurou se tem algum dpkg desse programa q vc quer instalar?
<omelete> ai fica mais facil
<Erosreis> ja sim nao tem
<omelete> tar -xzvf arquivo.tar.gz
<omelete> entra na pasta
<omelete> ./configure
<Erosreis> arquivo diretorio nao encontrado
<Erosreis> /home/eros/Downloads/tar -xzvf codeblocks-8.02debian-i386.tar.gz
<rogerio> Estou usando um processador p4 3.2 HT a função esta habilitada na bios mas o ubuntu não esta reconhecendo alguém sabe porque?
<pqatsi> ue
<pqatsi> rogerio: ele so reconhece 2 processadores
<pqatsi> HT é isso
<pqatsi> um segundo processador virtual que acumula threads pra reordenar no pipeline de forma eficiente
<rogerio> sim mas esta reconhecendo só um!
<verissimo_> olá
<verissimo_> Como faço para instalar VLC no Ubuntu Remix????
<verissimo_> alguém pode me ajudar?
<paperflower> vc ja tentou alguma coisa e não deu certo?
<verissimo_> Olá
<verissimo_> no synaptic procurei o VLC
<verissimo_> e nada
<verissimo_> paperflower, retorna a seguinte msg: Alguns dos pacotes não puderam ser obtidos dos servidores.
<verissimo_> Você deseja continuar, ignorando esses pacotes?
<Heitorh3> quem já utilizou o opnafs-client
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install vlc
<verissimo_> Patricia, tentei e retorna a seguinte msg:Alguns dos pacotes não puderam ser obtidos dos servidores.
<verissimo_> Você deseja continuar, ignorando esses pacotes?
<Patricia> verissimo_: usando o link do br....
<verissimo_> Patricia, tens como me fornecer alguma dica?
<Patricia> vc esta usando pelo repositorio do http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/
<Patricia> se estiver, nao atualiza pode quebrar seu sistema, muda para servidor principal
<Patricia> atualiza/instala
<verissimo_> Patricia, qual arquivo eu edito isso na mão?
<Heitorh3> sudo apt-get install
<Heitorh3> quer dizer sudo apt-get update
<Heitorh3> verissimo_, com este comando você atualiza
<Heitorh3>  sudo apt-get update
<Heitorh3> quem já utilizou o opnafs-client
<verissimo_> Heitorh3, e depois faço o que?
<Heitorh3>  sudo apt-get install vlc
<Patricia> abre o synaptic, vai em repositorio, veja onde esta escrito baixar de: vai estar seridor no(a) brasil, so clicar e mudar para principal
<verissimo_> Heitorh3,  aparece essa msg: Falhou ao buscar http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libc/libcdio/libiso9660-7_0.81-4_i386.deb  404  Not Found
<Patricia> deve ser por isso que esta faltando,
<Patricia> srrsrsrs
<Patricia> so mudar de servidor mesmo
<Patricia> nao usem br.achive.ubuntu este nao é seguro
<Patricia> usa apenas achive.ubunt..... basta mudar no synaptic
<Heitorh3> Patricia, você já utilizou o opnafs-client
<Patricia> openafs-client
<Patricia> nao
<verissimo_> Patricia, ops
<verissimo_> Patricia, deu certo
<verissimo_> Patricia, instalou....agora vou testar ..obg....qualquer coisa te incomodo de novo rsrsrs
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> culpa do >>>> br.archive.ubuntu,
<Patricia> nao deveria nem existir ele
<verissimo_> Patricia, por favor....agora como instalo isso--> MMS
<Patricia> mms?
<Patricia> nao me lembro o que é,
<verissimo_> Fonte de protocolo Microsoft Media Server (MMS)
<Patricia> humm
<Patricia> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <<<< vem alguns codecs deve de vir junto, eu nao uso mms nem ouvir musicas online
<verissimo_> Patricia, o que vc usa?
<Patricia> ouvir musicas no pc normal srsr
<Patricia> o rhythmbox provavelmente sera seu executor de som, ele tem esse suporte, jja vi nele
<verissimo_> Patricia, aqui diz que a instalação que vce sugeriu já é a mais nova
<verissimo_> no rhythmbox me enrolei todo
<Patricia> srsrsr idem
<Patricia> vc ja tem os codecs, so ver uma forma de colocar elas no player o totem pode ser mais facil
<verissimo_> Patricia, falou grego pra mim
<verissimo_> Patricia, rsrs
<Patricia> estou configurando o joomla, talvez essa pagina seja de grande utilidade http://www.dicas-l.com.br/arquivo/visualizando_videos_avi_wmv_mms_e_outros_no_ubuntu__e_outras_distros_.php
<paperflower> vc esta com dificuldades pra que exatamente, verissimo_?
<verissimo_> paperflower, a patricia deu uma força e resovi as questoes de dependencia quebrada. Sendo que eu quero escutar a "Tempo FM " na net usando ubuntu remix
<verissimo_> paperflower, e o ubuntu procura pacotes MMS e não encontra
<Patricia> mozilla+vlz |> sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<rogerio> Pessoal ninguem sabe como habilitar a tecnologia HT do processador p4  no ubuntu?
<Patricia> *vlc
<pqatsi> rogerio: nao se habilita isso no SO
<pqatsi> ja lhe disse
<pqatsi> isso e tecnologia do processador. ele aparece como dois cores
<pqatsi> se nao ta aparecendo 2 processadores no /proc/cpuinfo entao sua placa mae nao ta ativando o HT
<pqatsi> simples
<verissimo_> Patricia, diz que ja tenho a versao mais nova
<Patricia> abre o firefox novamente e tenta ouvir
<Patricia> so um momento
<Patricia> que o firefox é cheio de graças
<Patricia> abre o terminal e digita
<verissimo_> Patricia, uso o chrome viu!!!
<rogerio> pqatsi a tecnologia esta ativa na bios mas quando olho no monitor de sistema só a um processador!
<Patricia> killall firefox-bin
<Patricia> O.o
<pqatsi> rogerio: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Patricia> acho que nao vai reproduzir nao
<Patricia> srsr
<pqatsi> e isso é dependente so de bios
<pqatsi> a bios quem comunica pro SO a presenca do segundo processador
<pqatsi> e o segundo processador e tido como o mesmo
<pqatsi> entao se suporta o primeiro, suporta o segundo
<Heitorh3> rogerio, com o comando cat /proc/cpuinfo você vai ver que tem cpu core 2
<rogerio> Heitort3 esta marcado  "model name	: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz"
<Heitorh3> no meu caso aparece o seguinte na tag model name	
<Heitorh3> model name	: AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-58
<Heitorh3> que é o nome e modelo do processador
<Patricia> [16:32] <administrador> em qual site encontro programas ubuntu para baixar?
<Patricia> alguem pode dizer a ele?
<rogerio> Heitorh3 Pentium 4 3.2 HT
<rogerio> Eu estava usando o windows Xp e ele reconhecia como 2 Processadores
<pqatsi> ai deudoceu
<pqatsi> rogerio: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<pqatsi> rogerio: dmesg | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e manda o link
<omelete> esse cpu é som 1 msm
<rbelem> administrador, http://andregondim.eti.br/2009/09/ubuntu-software-store/
<rbelem> administrador, http://www.getdeb.net/welcome/
<pqatsi> ai ceus...
<pqatsi> omelete: ele ta grilado com o HT
<omelete> cat /proc/cpuinfo da pra ver tb, só ñ lembro qual item
<rogerio> Cara só fiz uma pergunta!
<pqatsi> rogerio: e to tentando responder
<pqatsi> faz la
<rogerio> ja fiz
<pqatsi> manda o link entao ue
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> omelete: diz ele que ja olhou la q n tem 2 procs...
<rogerio> o link que apareceu é este http://pastebin.com/E1zgPhz
<pqatsi> e ele achando que isso e ativado por SO. Isso so se ativa pela bios, nao depende do SO.
<pqatsi> vejamos
<pqatsi> ta errado o link
<pqatsi> rogerio: confere de novo
<pqatsi> faltou um 1 :D
<pqatsi> http://pastebin.com/E1zgPhz1
<rogerio> http://pastebin.com/E1zgPhz1
<omelete> só tem 1 cpu
<omelete> 2 é o pentium D
<pqatsi> #
<pqatsi> [    0.032080] weird, boot CPU (#0) not listed by the BIOS.
<pqatsi> #
<pqatsi> [    0.032082] SMP motherboard not detected.
<pqatsi> #
<pqatsi> [    0.036000] SMP disabled
<pqatsi> bios bugada
<pqatsi> o proprio kernel ta achando estranho a cpu nao estar alistada
<pqatsi> *listada
<omelete> pentium D é 2 só num die, c2d q é 2 msm
<pqatsi> e desativou o smp
<pqatsi> omelete: cara, para de falar bobagem
<pqatsi> e tudo no mesmo die
<pqatsi> so que o c2d e 2 cores reais
<omelete> é 2 die
<pqatsi> pentium HT e um core real, mas tem 2 escalonadores
<omelete> p d é junto
<pqatsi> omelete: nao vou trollar com voce
<pqatsi> rogerio: cara, o problema e que o linux nao ta aceitando a informacao do "segundo" processador que sua bios ta passando
<omelete> ok
<pqatsi> rogerio: sudo lshw | pastebinit -
<pqatsi> e manda o link
<omelete> vou dar um jeral no meu quarto
<pqatsi> aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii "jeral"
<pqatsi> :p
<rogerio> http://pastebin.com/QsdU9zSh
<rogerio> esse é o link
<pqatsi> xover
<pqatsi> ta com uma cara de bug isso
<rogerio> pqtsi vc tem alguma idéia o por que deste bg?
<rogerio> bug
<pqatsi> nem sei se e bug
<pqatsi> so to achando estranho mesmo
<pqatsi> quase 8 anos de linux e é a primeira vez q vejo isso
<rogerio> é realmente estranho pois esta maquina sempre ficou com windows e  reconhecia normal mas paciência se não da para arrumar
<pqatsi> rogerio: calma ae
<pqatsi> rogerio: volta na bios e revisa as configuracoes de ACPI
<pqatsi> rogerio: acpi pode ser culpado nisso tb
<pqatsi> acpi/apic
<rogerio> eu vou resetar a placa!
<pqatsi> rogerio: calma
<pqatsi> rogerio: confira o acpi/apic na bios
<pqatsi> nao adianta nada resetar, isso n interessa mto
<pqatsi> interessa os 2 tarem ativos
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> xover o manual dessa placa
<pqatsi> perae
<rogerio> eu vou ver ja volto!
<flawin> Gente, estou usando o LibreOffice RC2. Ele não atualiza para o RC3 via PPA?
<Stylles> alguem ja mexeu com ldap
<rogerio> pqatsi funcionou o ACPI estava disabilitada
<pqatsi> :D
<rogerio> Valeu pela paciencia
<pqatsi> pobrema resolvido
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> tava mto estranho mesmo, n e dele reclamar de cpu nao reconhecida
<flawin>  Gente, estou usando o LibreOffice RC2. Ele não atualiza para o RC3 via PPA?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, e ae flawin
<rogerio> eu li o manual da placa e só abilitei a tecnologia! acho que foi isto!
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, com problema no libre!
<Stylles> ai galera quem manja de ldap
<BiCoBoZ> Boa Tarde Galera!
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, Oi!
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, que se passas agora ?
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, Tudo bem você? Obrigado por ontem..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, bem sempre... que nada... tó ai para poder ajudar!
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, achei que o libre seria atualizado automaticamente..
<flawin> será que eles ainda não disponibilizaram nos repositórios?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, ... o libre está em testa ainda não estás?
<flawin> o RC3 do libre?
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, onde tu adicionou aquele mirror que estava no site do libre certo...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, tu deu upgrade na sua list?
<flawin> sim..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, hummm
<flawin> depois que add o ppa fiz update..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, faço o seguinte em
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, apt-cache show libre
<flawin> ok
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, melhor antes de apt-cache search libre
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, ai tu ve o nome certinho do pacote do libre
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, depois tu da apt-cache show (nomedopacote)
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, e ae o que diz das versões do libre
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, tem a que tu deseja
<BiCoBoZ> deve ter apareceido sobre a que tu tem instalada
<t1nhu> people
<BiCoBoZ> e se tiver alguma mais recente tambem aparecerá
<t1nhu> oq aconteceu com o ubuntu 10.10?
<t1nhu> já pesquisei e vi que tá travando geral
<t1nhu> alguém tem a solução?
<BiCoBoZ> cara nem uso o 10.10
<flawin> apareceu um monte de palavras aqui..
<BiCoBoZ> uso o 10.04 porque é LTS
<flawin> como vou saber?
<BiCoBoZ> tira uma SS e me envia
<t1nhu> tou extremamente irritado
<t1nhu> estava com o 10.04
<t1nhu> aí mudei pra o 10.10
<t1nhu> e agora trava direto
<t1nhu> e não consigo voltar pra o 10.04 ;T
<BiCoBoZ> mas tu tem o 10.04 instalado?
<t1nhu> infelizmente não
<t1nhu> e agora não consigo voltar com o cd-live
<t1nhu> isso tá ocorrendo no meu notebook chipset sis 671
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<t1nhu> celeron 2ghz
<BiCoBoZ> não tem nenhum liveCD
<t1nhu> 1 gb memória
<t1nhu> tenho 2
<t1nhu> o do 10.04 (tá de sacanagem comigo)
<BiCoBoZ> volta o 10.04 cara
<t1nhu> e o do 10.10 (instala e trava em tempos aleatórios, enquanto roda o sistema)
<BiCoBoZ> Humm
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, recebeu?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, terminando...
<t1nhu> eu tento mas não tá rolando fica travado numa tela que eu não sei pq fica como um canal de tv mal sintonizado
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, vou dar uma pesquisada!
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, qual é o modelo do teu notebook...
<t1nhu> acteon do capeta
<t1nhu> fabricado pela cce
<t1nhu> acredito que é bem parecido com o "sim" de hj em dia
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, era para tu me mandar o SS do apt-cache show (nomedopacotelibre)
<rogerio> pqatsi  se eu der um overclock no processador tem perigo de queimar?
<BiCoBoZ> que assim tu veria se tem alguma versão mais recente que tu tem instalada
<BiCoBoZ> ai mostraria qual versão mais recente que há nos repositorios
<pqatsi> rogerio: ou de queimar ou de ir mais rapido pro brejo
<rogerio> só curiosidade, deixa pra la então!
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, aparece alguma mensagem de erro?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, da uma linda em um how-to do apt-get
<t1nhu> não, enquanto eu uso o sistema
<t1nhu> *trava
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, vixi cara... fica dificil em!
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, tu está apartir de que distro agora?
<t1nhu> ;T
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, vixi cara fica dificil em.. mas tu está apartir de que distro?
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, 10.10
<flawin> Ubuntu..
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, digita assim apt-cache show libreoffice
<t1nhu> agora eu tou usando um ruindows no pc
<t1nhu> procurando uma solução
<t1nhu> pra o notebook
<Patricia> t1nhu: qual sua placa de video?
<Patricia> via intel sis?
<kaian> Oi pessoal
<t1nhu> sis
<Patricia> tem compiz instalado?
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, vixi é isso...
<t1nhu> tipo
<t1nhu> eu falei que usava o 10.04
<Patricia> tem compiz instalado?
<t1nhu> tinha um macete de usar o xorg com um driver modificado e blablabla
<t1nhu> pegava numa boa
<flawin> Filename: pool/main/libr/libreoffice/libreoffice_3.3.0~rc2-3maverick1_i386.deb
<flawin> Seria isso?
<BiCoBoZ> sim...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, ai cara é o rc2
<t1nhu> eu fiz isso de uma maneira nova que ensinaram e ficou numa boa tb, mas não parou de travar
<flawin> E entao..
<t1nhu> usei um tuto da net que manda usar o sismedia
<Patricia> tem compiz instalado?
<flawin> eu tô querendo o RC3..
<flawin> Pois o mesmo já esta disponivel..
<t1nhu> Patricia, essa pergunta é pra mim/
<t1nhu> ?
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, claro cara
<Patricia> ja nao mais :-\ vou sair ate
<t1nhu> oq é compiz?
<BiCoBoZ> Patricia, até+
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, compiz ativa aqueles efeitos no ubuntu
<t1nhu> que eu saiba não tenho isso não
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, do cubo e outras frescurinhas...
<t1nhu> eu sabia que o ubuntu tinha isso mas nem sabia como ativar
<t1nhu> mas não tenho isso não
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, mas ai cara fiquei na duvida do que é esse rc2-3
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, não tem como atualizar para o RC3?
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, deixa eu ver uma coisa
<flawin> RC3 é a versão mais atual com correções de bugs..
<t1nhu> teste de memória sem erros
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, cara...
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, eu acho que tu já está com o rc3
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, cara acredito que o teu problema seja o chip grafico...
<Patricia> t1nhu: sudo apt-get autoremove compiz*
<Patricia> ve se trava
<t1nhu> vou tentar isso
<Patricia> se vc instalou
<Patricia> e nao sabe o que é
<Patricia> ele esta ativado em normal
<t1nhu> vou tentar
<Patricia> odeio compiz
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, entra no site do libre
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, http://www.libreoffice.org/download/
<BiCoBoZ> flawin, seleciona o linux ae e pega o pacote rc3
<BiCoBoZ> Patricia, e ae bom?
<t1nhu> Patricia, 10 pacotes foram removidos
<flawin> BiCoBoZ, Valeu cara..
<flawin> Vou fazer isso..
<flawin> Obrigado pela ajuda..
<t1nhu> será que agora pára de travar?
<t1nhu> esse compiz é padrão?!
<t1nhu> pq eu nunca procurei instalar isso
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, no Ubuntu ele já vem instalado...
<t1nhu> e pq não travava no 10.04?
<BiCoBoZ> Patricia, tambem não gosto do compiz não... e acho o gnome pesado... uso o openbox... qual x tu usa?
<Galaxy|USA> ui
<emerick> boa tarde!
<emerick> pessoal alguém sabe me informar pq o amsn não está aceitando convite para webcam?
<kaian_> emerik usa um melhor e mais atual como pidgin
<emerick> mais kaian com o pidgin tem como usar a web cam?
<kaian_> sim
<emerick> vc usa ele kaian?
<kaian_> e sempre tão atualizando pra melhor
<kaian_> sim
<kaian_> acho ótimo
<emerick> vou baixá-lo qq coisa se eu precisar de ajuda eu volto aki então
<kaian_> ok
<kaian_> Patricia instalei o gnome shell 3 e gostaria de remove lo por completo , poderia me ajudar?
<kaian_> Alguem? help
<Heitor> diga kaian_
<kaian_> Instalei o gnome 3 e gostaria de removelo
<kaian_> ñ achei na net como remover
<Heitor> e no Synaptc
<Heitor> já tentou por la
<kaian_> é que não entendo muito do synaptic
<kaian_> vou da mais uma olhada
<emerick> kain! como faço pra convidar pela cam no pidgin
<emerick> como faço pra configurar a mídia no pidgin? alguém poderia me ajudar?
<peregrinator_six> EduardeCalibal, ?
<t1nhu> Patricia tá aí?
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: aow
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, boa tarde.
<t1nhu> alguém aí sabe resolver travamento de ubuntu 10.10?
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, to com um modem speed touch 510v6 e não to conseguindo conectar. poderia me ajudar por favor...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: usb ou ethernet?
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, ethernet
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, esse aqui ó... http://www.modemtutoriais.com/modem-adsl/modem-thomson/speedtouch-510-v6/modem-adsl-thomson-speedtouch-510-v6-ip-login-e-senha.html
<pqatsi> roteado ou bridge?
 * pqatsi espera que nao tenham feito a ***** de rotear o modem
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, o dono acabou de me dizer que não está roteado!
<pqatsi> otimo
<t1nhu> pqatsi, tens alguma noção de como consertar a ****** do ubuntu 10.10?
<pqatsi> Botao direito no networkmanager, editar conexoes
<pqatsi> dsl
<pqatsi> adicionar
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: e ai vc configura o adsl como deve ser configurado
<pqatsi> t1nhu: se voce nao der detalhes fica dificil
<t1nhu> tou com um notebook acteon (cce antigo)
<t1nhu> celeron 2ghz
<t1nhu> memória de 1gb
<t1nhu> chipset sis 671
<t1nhu> placa de vídeo sis do inferno
<t1nhu> usei um bom tempo o ubuntu 10.04 NA BOA!
<t1nhu> inventei de dar um up pra o 10.10 e ele trava enquanto uso sem que eu note nenhum padrão
<t1nhu> placa de rede é aquela problemática da realtek8187b[
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, por gentileza, o que eu ponho no "Service"...?! Ou não ponho nada...?!
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> tanto faz
<pqatsi> quando configurei aqui coloquei um nome sugestivo
<t1nhu> pqatsi, seguindo a dica da patricia, removi o compiz, continuou travando
<FernandoBasso> Por que eu estou vendo "/#Ubuntu-BR(+LPcfnt ##por_favor_registre-se)" se eu estou registrado. Indeed!
<pqatsi> tinha que ter a Patricia no meio
<pqatsi> :p
<t1nhu> ;P
<pqatsi> t1nhu: cara, essa sis ai e complicadinha viu
<t1nhu> só sei que... tou seco pra usar meu linux
<t1nhu> como os caras conseguem atualizar pra uma versão pior?
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, cara... sis só da pau...
<pqatsi> nao e questao
<pqatsi> t1nhu: a versao e melhor
<t1nhu> eu consegui fazer a gambiarra seguindo uns tuto novo que colocaram na net pra placa de vídeo sis
<t1nhu> justamente pra ubuntu 10.10
<pqatsi> t1nhu: eh
<t1nhu> fica beleza como no 10.04
<pqatsi> me surpreende que funcione no 10.10
<t1nhu> aparentemente modificaram o arquivo
<pqatsi> t1nhu: mas vc ja descartou defeitos? passou um memtest da vid
<pqatsi> a
<t1nhu> pq tentei com a maneira 10.04 e deu pau
<t1nhu> passei
<t1nhu> não é memória
<t1nhu> hj já instalei o ubuntu 10.10 3 vezes T_T
<pqatsi> FernandoBasso: porque esse modo ta setado no canal
<pqatsi> e do canal, nao seu
<FernandoBasso> Mas eu to registrado...
<pqatsi> n e assim que a coisa funciona
<pqatsi> FernandoBasso: cara
<pqatsi> FernandoBasso: -f em canal redireciona pra esse canal ai quem NAO e registrado
<pqatsi> ou seja, se vc ta aqui, e pq ta registrado
<FernandoBasso>  Mas tá aparecendo aqui '##por_favor_registre-se'
<pqatsi> ai meu saco
<pqatsi> FernandoBasso: cara, vc ta preocupado em me retrucar ou me ler?
<pqatsi> [15/01-19:29:37] < pqatsi> FernandoBasso: -f em canal redireciona pra esse canal ai quem NAO e registrado
<pqatsi> [15/01-19:29:48] < pqatsi> ou seja, se vc ta aqui, e pq ta registrado
<eli-jo> qual o comando pra instalar o clamav pelo apt-get?
<FernandoBasso> Eu só perguntei por que aparece esse 'por favor registre-se', não estou *teimando* se eu estou registrado ou não.
<eli-jo> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar o clamav?
<Heitor> o que faz o clamav
<t1nhu> antivirus
<Heitor> blz, acabei de acessar o site oficial para ler sobre
<Heitor> http://www.clamav.net/
<t1nhu> alguém aí sabe dizer se tem como rodar o ubuntu 10.04 pelo pen drive?
<t1nhu> como live-cd?
<FernandoBasso> eli-jo: Por que instalar o clamav? É um servidor que server máquinas com windows?
<Heitor> sim, tem como rodar o Ubuntu 10.14 em cd e pen drive
<Heitor> t1nhu, instala na sua estação com linux o remastersys
<Heitor> com o remastersys você gera uma copia identica do seu sistema operaciona na forma de .iso
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, eu preenchi tudo direito como vc me disse pra fazer lá na aba DSL e o modem tá em Bridge e não tá conectando...
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<t1nhu> Heitor, vc sabe dizer algo sobre resolver ubuntu 10.10 travando sem motivo?
<pqatsi> e tenta conectar
<Heitor> e esta .iso pode ser gravada em DVD e a partir deste DVD você pode dar boot com ele ou com o pendrive
<Guest37751> eu esqueci minha senha
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: ve se tem algo zoado ai
<linus> pow nao lembro dos meus passwords
<linus> perdi meus nicks
<Heitor> t1nhu, olha não ainda
<linus> :(
<Heitor> o travamento começou após a instalação de algum pacote em especial
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, eu sou fracasso em redes, vou mandar pra vc no pvt, pode ser...?!
<pqatsi> pvt nao, pelamor
<pqatsi> cola num paste
<peregrinator_six> tá bem...
<peregrinator_six> :|
<Heitor> Algum de vocês tem certificação em linux
<Heitor> ?
<semNICK> alguem sabe me dizer se saiu alguma versao nova pro uricati?
<pqatsi> Heitor: pra?
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi,
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/554506/
<Heitor> estou querendo tirar um certificação em linux e java
<Heitor> e gostaria de saber como faço
<Heitor> e qual livro eu estudo
<pqatsi> voce ta preocupado com o conhecimento ou com a prova?
<Heitor> com o conhecimento
<pqatsi> coma o guia foca, trabalhe com administracao de sistemas, brinque de levantar servicos como samba+ldap, mta, redes, roteamento avancado, etc, etc, etc
<pqatsi> depois de um ou 2 anos, voce faz as provas
<Heitor> blz. vlw
<Heitor> eu já estou estudando para tirar um certificação em JAVA
<pqatsi> Heitor: leia mta documentacao oficial dos projetos
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi, alguma ideia com o log que mandei pra vc...!
<peregrinator_six> ?
<Heitor> porque  mta
<Heitor> algo em especial
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: carma q to digerindo
<pqatsi> Heitor: sao servicos problematicos
<Heitor> ha ta.
<pqatsi> Heitor: btw, no site da lpi de da redrato tem as ementas
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: tem mto problema voce atualizar o networkmanager ai ou a discada e mto lixona?
<pqatsi> peregrinator_six: se for, conecta com o pppoe direto (sudo pppoeconf) e instala o ppa do network manager
<pqatsi> ta me cheirando a bug
<peregrinator_six> pqatsi,  depende do tamanho dele, qual o tamanho...?!
<pqatsi> ahhhh, nao sei, mas deve ser na ordem de uns 10mb
<semNICK> porq meu ubuntu muda de aparencia sozinho?
<gbs> eita
<gbs> esse é ubuntu doido
<omelete> gbs,  q_p
<t1nhu> pqatsi, vc sabe dizer onde eu posso ver log de erro no ubuntu 10.10?
<pqatsi> t1nhu: Sistema, Administracao, Visualizador de arquivos de log
<pqatsi> ou /var/log/
<t1nhu> vlw
<jyulliano> #ubuntu-br
<jyulliano> ops
<t1nhu> pqatsi, vc sabe dizer qual o log que registra as atividades do pc? queria ver se tem alguma pista do que tá travando aqui
<pqatsi> eu começaria por /var/log/syslog
<t1nhu> tem umas parada em negrito aqui
<t1nhu> isso tem importância ou é normal?
<jyulliano> alguém pode me dar alguma idéia de como eu poderia fazer o meu teclado funcionar na instalação do ubuntu ou qualquer outra distro? Nem o touchpad nem o teclado funcionam, não consigo instalar nenhuma distro por causa disso, já tentei colocar parâmetros como apci=off e noacpi no boot, mas não funcionou, tentei até o arch linux por ter um kernel bem atualizado, mas mesmo assim o teclado não funciona...
<jyulliano> meu notebook é um acer aspire 4553
<jyulliano> já procurei no google até o infinito...
<EduardeCalibal> pqatsi, por que falou ao peregrinator_six que não devia fazer conexão com o modem adsl em modo roteado?
<pqatsi> nossa, teclado n funfar?
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: Porque esses modems nao tem capacidade para roteamento
<EduardeCalibal> O modelo que ele falou não é roteador nativo?
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: modem é modem
<pqatsi> o recurso de roteamento e opcional
<pqatsi> (Mas vem nessa modaiada de pobre :D)
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: Não reconhece desde o live cd?
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: o correto e pppoe ate o pc e no pc configura o enlace
<EduardeCalibal> Ele tem um Thompson 510 V6, versão roteada.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: porque o trabalho do modem e so o link
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: cara, rotear esses modems e ele fazer um trabalho que ele NAO DA CONTA
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho casos de travamento, claro, especialmente com os dlink.
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, sim, logo no boot ele mostra uns erros relacionado à BIOS
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: todos
<EduardeCalibal> Mas para uma única máquina isso é problema?
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, mesmo no live cd
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: sim
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: passa de 100 conexoes simultaneas, ja era
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: especialmente se usar p2p
<pqatsi> esses modems nao tem potencia pra roteamento
<pqatsi> ai comeca a engasgar pacote
<pqatsi> porque nao atende a tempo
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, sempre limito a conexão então não sei se costuma acontecer.  De qualquer forma tenho um desses roteado 24/7/365 com 2 travamentos por ano a toda a carga...
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: jyulliano E o que estava instalado antes? É novo?
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: nao tem nao
<EduardeCalibal> Agora me chamou de mentiroso...
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: esses modems nao suportam rotear muita coisa
<EduardeCalibal> -.-
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: nao, so to falando que sua estrutura nao e grande e nao usa internet direito :p
<EduardeCalibal> Se estou dizendo que tenho é por que tenho...  A única coisa que não tenho nele é o DNS.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: roda um torrent com muitos usuarios nele
<pqatsi> e pronto, ja era
<pqatsi> eu rodava no meu dlink o emule, faz mtos anos
<pqatsi> sempre caia se nao fosse pppoe
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho carga de torrentes 24h só limitada para não tirar a banda da navegação.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: veja
<pqatsi> estamos falando de numero de conexoes estabelecidas (NEW, ESTABLISHED, RELATED)
<pqatsi> nao de velocidade
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, é novo sim, é um Acer Aspire 4553 (2G de ram, 320 HD, Ati Radeon HD 4250 e processdor atlhon x2 p320), ele veio com um win7 starter, depois coloquei o ultimate, so que não gosto do windows 7, muito pesado, prefiro o linux, mas nao consigo instalar nenhuma distro por causa desse problema do teclado
<EduardeCalibal> Estou dizendo que limitei a minha banda para impedir que tirasse a velocidade da navegação o que pode estar limitando as conexões...
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: Tentou olhar algo na bios?
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: nao interfere na maioria dos softwares
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, não, mas agora que vc falou vou dar uma olhada, mas acho difícil ter algo lá que ajude, de qualquer vou tentar
<pqatsi> acontece de ficar pequeno o nro de conexoes por conta da velocidade ser atendida rapido
<pqatsi> mas em alguns p2p isso nao e via de regra
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: Tenta. Não custa.
<EduardeCalibal> Bom, sempre limitei...  Mas não por travamentos e sim pelo tempo de resposta mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: E outra coisa, tenta plugar um teclado usb e vê o que acontece...
<EduardeCalibal> Quanto a travar o modem conseguia muito com os dlink mas acho que tinha mais a ver com o aquecimento do modelo do que com o tráfego.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: essas coisas nao tem memoria e mal mal tem processador
<EduardeCalibal> E o pessoal costuma colocar ele sobre a fonte.
<pqatsi> em geral e um SOC que mal da pra rodar o ppp
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, pensei nisso, mas o único teclado que tenho aqui é entrada ps2, e o notebook não tem essa entrada, mas mesmo que funcionasse, seria só pra quebrar o galho...
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: É que pensei que depois do sistema estar funcionando, ficaria mais fácil procurar a causa do problema.
<pqatsi> [15/01-20:40:38] < jyulliano> FernandoBasso, pensei nisso, mas o único teclado que tenho aqui é entrada ps2, e o notebook não tem essa entrada, mas mesmo que  funcionasse, seria só pra quebrar o galho...
<pqatsi> [15/01-20:41:13] < FernandoBasso> jyulliano: É que pensei que depois do sistema estar funcionando, ficaria mais fácil procurar a causa do problema.
<pqatsi> eu concordo
<pqatsi> [15/01-20:39:45] < EduardeCalibal> E o pessoal costuma colocar ele sobre a fonte.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: Isso deveras é triste
<EduardeCalibal> Geralmente o modem quase derrete o CI dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Chega ao ponto de demorar a acessar.
<EduardeCalibal> Demorar sempre, é claro dano físico.
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: isso quando nao trancam o modem no rack
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: e aquele bafo de maquina fechada sem ar condicionado
<EduardeCalibal> Não vi um desses ainda, mas ai é brincadeira...
<EduardeCalibal> Aqui tenho problema de travar a porta do outro lado.
<EduardeCalibal> Se exigir demais eles me trancam por alguns minutos.
<EduardeCalibal> As vezes só volta depois de ligar para eles e dar queixa.
<EduardeCalibal>   Em termos de modelo tive um bom tempo com um 4200 da Siemens sem travamentos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele saiu daqui por que um cliente precisou e tive que tirar um DSL-500G meia boca para mim e deixar o bom para o cliente.
<EduardeCalibal> Como dizem, casa de ferreiro, espeto de pau.
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: "I was able to get it working by removing the battery and connecting direct to power supply, both keyboard and mouse works perfectly fine. The problem occurs only if you start the laptop with the battery connected. This is wrong only with ACER LAPTOP.
<FernandoBasso> Consegue entender?
<FernandoBasso> Tenta isso?
<EduardeCalibal>   Tem coisas estranhas com esse macete de tirar a bateria...
<EduardeCalibal>   As vezes a máquina nem liga com a bateria e tirando inicia.
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> ponto pro meu vaio
<pqatsi> :D
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho um vaio simples, mas funciona tudo 100% bem.
<FernandoBasso> Fui na loja com um live do ubuntu e um do arch. Rodou tudo de primeira.
<pqatsi> aq so n funfa o leitor de cartao
<FernandoBasso> Bom, eu nem tenho cartão nenhum, então não sei quanto a isso.
<FernandoBasso> (nem tinha pensado nisso)
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, voltei, deixa eu ler de novo esse lance da bateria
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, eu até cheguei a instalar o ubuntu, eu copiei o "Paulo" do São Paulo (fuso horário) e coloquei no login e senha, mas não tem condições de fazer quase nada, ter que procurar letra por letra pra colar em um bloco de notas para depois colar no terminal é um trabalho e tanto (era o que eu tava fazendo pra tentar resolver, tentei um upgrade e não funcionou)
<FernandoBasso> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, nesse negócio da bateria, eu tava usado o notebook desde que comprei só na fonte direito para enconomizar beteria, vou reiniciar e ver se muda alguma coisa com a bateria ligada
<jyulliano> direto**
<FernandoBasso> http://forums.cnet.com/7723-6122_102-294657.html?messageId=2843009  http://paste.ubuntu.com/554523/
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, não achei nada nas opções de boot, e não fez diferença se a beteria estava ou não conectada... pelo visto vou ter que me contentar com o win mesmo...
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: Coisa de entristecer o cidação. Que situação desgraçada.
<omelete> tentar usar um usb só pra instalar
<jyulliano> omelete, já instalei
<jyulliano> omelete, não mudou nada
<omelete> tá russo então
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, nem me preocupei com a compatibilidade dele com o linux por que achei que o linux já tava rodando tudo, nunca tinha tido um problema desse antes =P
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: Acho que o linux nunca vai rodar tudo.
<pqatsi> jyulliano: esse realmente...
<pqatsi> alias
<pqatsi> hoje foi dia dos problemas estranhos nesse canal
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: Troca por outro.
<pqatsi> FernandoBasso: engracado, posso dizer o mesmo do windows
<pqatsi> ja tive hardware que nao funcionava nem a porrete no windoes
<FernandoBasso> Eu já fiz isso uma vez com um que tinha uma placa sis.
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, vou ligar pra loja vê se dá, só tem uma semana que eu comprei
<FernandoBasso> pqatsi: Eu também já tive problemas com windows. De não funcionar hardware nem matando.
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: Faça o que tiver ao teu alcançe pra trocar.
<pqatsi> jyulliano: eles n devem encher o saco com isso nao
<pqatsi> mas assim
<FernandoBasso> E pra pegar outro, leva o live do ubuntu, e dá um lspci, e tals.
<pqatsi> jyulliano: teste quando voce for pegar o notebook
<pqatsi> que lspci
<pqatsi> ta maluco
<pqatsi> lspci nao diz nada alem do que tem na maquina
<FernandoBasso> Ajuda sim.
<pqatsi> jyulliano: se possivel, entre no canal e manda uma copia do dmesg e do lspci (pra comparar)
<pqatsi> o dmesg berra sobre tudo que ele reconheceu ou nao
<pqatsi> FernandoBasso: nao diretamente
<pqatsi> jyulliano: se nao for, evite coisas com realtek, ralink, sis, via
<FernandoBasso> Eu rodei o live do ubuntu, e 'aparentenmente' rodou tudo. Chegeui em casa, instalei, e não dava nem pra rodar vídeos. Um lspci em casa me moustrou lá o VGA da maldita sis.
<jyulliano> eu acho que ele ta com um problema de memória, de vez em quando eu to lá jogando Heroes of Newerth e do nada a tela cogela e o som fica apitando, depois de uns segundos a tela fica preta e tenho que reiniciar pra voltar a funcionar...
<pqatsi> alguns leitores de cartao da ricoh sao temperamentais tambem
<pqatsi> pois e
<FernandoBasso> pqatsi: Concordo que 'ajuda' em parte.
<pqatsi> leva la e troca
<pqatsi> jyulliano: e se vc tiver possibilidade, tenta pegar tudo intel
<jyulliano> pqatsi, não achei que a realtek fosse problemática...
<pqatsi> parece trollagem, mas nenhum hardware intel chiou comigo
<pqatsi> nenhum e nunca
<pqatsi> jyulliano: nao e
<pqatsi> jyulliano: mas e ruim pra cacete :P
<jyulliano> uhuaaha
<jyulliano> FernandoBasso, pqatsi, vlw pela ajuda, vou levar um livecd do ubuntu antes de comprar meu próximo note =D
<FernandoBasso> jyulliano: É o melhor a se fazer.
<FernandoBasso> Já vi gente reclamar que compraram note na loja por que vinha com distro linux, e ao chegar em casa e instalar outra distro, não funcionar nem com reza.
<pqatsi> jomjome: eh
<jomjome> pqatsi: ?
<pqatsi> ops
<pqatsi> FernandoBasso: eh
<pqatsi> ja vi esse caso antes tb
<pqatsi> era o caso do satux com as sis
<emerick> boa noite! alguém aki tem instalado o messenger da windows no ubuntu?
<FernandoBasso> Eu uso o pidgin, e irssi.
<gbs> msn da microsoft*
<emerick> sim gbs
<emerick> fernandoBasso eu instalei o o pidgin
<emerick> mas não consigo configurar a webcam
<FernandoBasso> Eu acho o msn muito cheio de firulas e propagandas.
<FernandoBasso> emerick: Tenta o emesene ou o amsn.
<FernandoBasso> (não sei se o empathy suporta webcam já)
<FernandoBasso> Eu tenho cam no note, mas não uso, então, sei lá como funcionam essas coisas com linux.
<emerick> então fdo eu tenho esse 2 prgsm amsn e emesene ambos não estão fazendo + conexão
<emerick> tentei o empathy tb estão bloqueando
<FernandoBasso> Como assim?
<emerick> convido um primo meu pela cam automaticamente o pedido é negado
<emerick> deve ser alguma sacanagem da microsoft só pode
<Ernanddes> olha só.. se nao me engano, no pidgin, a webcam so funciona no protocolo xmpp
#ubuntu-br 2011-01-16
<lucas_> é possível sugerir ao SO que ele use os 2 processadores para um determinado processo?
<std> acho que isso n eh possivel nao
<std> ih ... caiu
<marcelobernard> linux sex : $ date ; unzip ; strip ; touch ; grep ; finger ; mount ; fsck ; more ; yes ; umount ; sleep
<crimeboy> marcelobernard: as pessoas aqui nao tem senso de humor
<crimeboy> as que tem nao podem manifestar por causa das regras do canal
<crimeboy> ;]
<sandrossv> Boa noite!
<Gomex> crimeboy, implantando a discórdia hein? rs
<crimeboy> Gomex: apenas fazendo uma constatacao
<Gomex> crimeboy, Chame do que quiser :P
<Gomex> crimeboy, Eu já vi isso acontecer no Archlinux-br :P
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, ae sussa?
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: iai cara
<BiCoBoZ> BiCoBoZ, poxa cara ficou até que horas ontem...
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, era mais de 3hrs... lol
<sandrossv> nem lembro
<sandrossv> umas 3:30
<BiCoBoZ> HUmmm..
<BiCoBoZ> e aquele negocio que tava mechendo ontem...
<BiCoBoZ> terminou?
<sandrossv> BiCoBoZ: NA VERDADE JA TAVA TERMINADO
<sandrossv> oops
<sandrossv> malz o caps lock
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, sandrossv bom dia rapazes. :)
<sandrossv> dia ?
<sandrossv> tu ta na europa ?
<sandrossv> :P
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, ae bom cara... bom ida...
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, dia*
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, dia*
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, e ae cara fazendo oque de bom?
<peregrinator_six> pensando em resolver uma duvida minha aqui...
<peregrinator_six> sandrossv, se eu ligar uma antena de 5 dbi em uma placa PCI quem vem com uma antena de 2 dbi isso não força a placa não...?!
<peregrinator_six> pode me responder isiso...?!
<peregrinator_six> *isso..
<sandrossv> nem sei
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, cara acho que não muda nada em...
<sandrossv> acho q o maximo q vai acontecer é o sinal da antena ficar fraco
<peregrinator_six> como ficar fraco se a anetena é mais forte que a que veio de fabrica...?! :s
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, eu uso wireless para me conectar na internet
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, já vi uns tuto para amplificar o sinal...
<peregrinator_six> eu sei...
<sandrossv> peregrinator_six: exatamente, a placa talvez não consiga suprir a necessidade da antena, ai o sinal fica fraco
<peregrinator_six> já vi e li isso na net e já me falaram isso aqui também...
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: a antena eh soh uma antena, pode por
<crimeboy> da pra fazer com arame tb
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, eu mesmo uso outro...
<peregrinator_six> en com papel aluminiu crimeboy :D
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, veio uma omni ai troquei por uma direcional
<peregrinator_six> então é nós com 1 mega de link e franquia de 40 gigas mensais! \o/
<peregrinator_six> yhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<peregrinator_six> :P
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: comprou que placa?
<peregrinator_six> to meio indeciso entre duas...
<crimeboy> nao comprou?
<peregrinator_six> ainda não...
<crimeboy> e ta comemorando?
<peregrinator_six> com certeza!
<crimeboy> use a q for compativel com o kernel
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, que antena tu usa?
<crimeboy> a da placa mesmo
<crimeboy> ipw2200
<peregrinator_six> crimeboy,  Kaiomy 	WA-150P2  chip Atheros ou a http://www.boadica.com.br/produtos/p32501
<BiCoBoZ> eu comprei uma placa usb
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: acho q eraa serve
<peregrinator_six> uma dessas duas ai...
<crimeboy> peregrinator_six: ja procurou a compatibilidade neh?.
<peregrinator_six> sim...
<peregrinator_six> Atheros é 100%!
<crimeboy> entao ja foi
<peregrinator_six> encore de chip realtek é tranquilidade também pelo que li e ouvi! :d
<peregrinator_six> :D
<BiCoBoZ> eu uso realtek
<peregrinator_six> mais 1!
<peregrinator_six> :D
<BiCoBoZ> reconheceu sozinho...
<BiCoBoZ> não precisei fazer nada
<BiCoBoZ> Realtek RTL8187
<BiCoBoZ> é uma USB
<BiCoBoZ> uso no laptop...
<peregrinator_six> acho que vou comprar esta aqui memso... http://www.boadica.com.br/produtos/p32501
<BiCoBoZ> para pegar sinal de uns vizinhos e de outras pessoas daqui 2 quadras daqui...
<peregrinator_six> se o sinal nao funcionar bem meto uma antena de 5 dbi ou faço uma artesanal num dessses sites por ai... \o/
<peregrinator_six> *desses...
<BiCoBoZ> cara esse USB para mim ta de boa...
<BiCoBoZ> eu estou pegando o sinal de uma rede que nem sei de onde é....
<BiCoBoZ> tá 90%
<BiCoBoZ> a pontencial
<BiCoBoZ> tem uma rede que tenho a chave tambem
<BiCoBoZ> esta 2 quadras daqui
<BiCoBoZ> e está 85%
<peregrinator_six> não vejo a hora de baixar os meus pokmons... Sabayon, Arch Linux, LMDE 2011/01! \o/
<BiCoBoZ> usei o aicrack-ng para quebrar as chaves
<crimeboy> qual eh a sua antena BiCoBoZ ?
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, comprei no dealextreme
<peregrinator_six> antena...?!
<crimeboy> qual eh?
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, a cara é aquelas omni... igual do peregrinator_six
<peregrinator_six> BiCoBoZ, manda o link que vc mandou pra eu...
<BiCoBoZ> não sei o nome direito...
<peregrinator_six> pra ele ver...
<BiCoBoZ> peregrinator_six, vou mandar
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, vou te mandar o link da antena
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.35405
<crimeboy> pensei q c tinha dito que era direcional
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, sim...
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, fiz o esquema do windsurf
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, colocar aluminio...
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, lol
<BiCoBoZ> usei uma caixa de leite
<BiCoBoZ> ai dei a curvada nela
<BiCoBoZ> para a antena ficase no foco da curvatura
<BiCoBoZ> e já era
<BiCoBoZ> tá uma verdadeira direcional
<BiCoBoZ> ^
<BiCoBoZ> ^^
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, tu sabe que linguagens?
<crimeboy> portugues. ingles
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, programação!
<crimeboy> c shel perl
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> comecei aprender python...
<crimeboy> pessimo começo
<BiCoBoZ> depois vou tentar perl list e depois C
<BiCoBoZ> lisp*
<crimeboy> vc tinha que fazer justamente o contrario
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<BiCoBoZ> acho melhor qual começar
<BiCoBoZ> ?
<crimeboy> vc tem que começar com uma linguagem estruturada como C
<BiCoBoZ> começar por C
<crimeboy> muitas linguagens se basearam em C
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm.. então eu havia começado...
<BiCoBoZ> mas o foda é que eu ia seguindo o livro que baixei na net
<BiCoBoZ> e ia compilar sempre dava erro
<crimeboy> python eh Orientado a Objeto, isso eh algo mais pra ver
<BiCoBoZ> seguia o livro certinho mas dava erro...
<crimeboy> ela ehmuito diferente das outras
<crimeboy> se vc aprender py pode ser que vc nao compreenda as outras depois
<crimeboy> comece com C
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<crimeboy> ou ateh mesmo com bash
<BiCoBoZ> me endica um livro...
<crimeboy> que vc aprende em 3 dias
<crimeboy> eu ensinei uma guria de 13 anos a programar em shell em 3 dias
<BiCoBoZ> pode me ensinar...
<BiCoBoZ> cara tenho cede de conhecer mais sobre pc...
<crimeboy> posso, 100 reais o curso
<BiCoBoZ> eita...
<peregrinator_six> po, baratinho...
<crimeboy> demais
<peregrinator_six> tá reclamando....
<crimeboy> eh promoçao
<BiCoBoZ> lol
<BiCoBoZ> eu não tenho noção das coisas...
<BiCoBoZ> sou noob..
<peregrinator_six> quem tem cede paga muit mais caro por um copinho de água quente ainda... :p
<crimeboy> na escola eu cobro 340
<peregrinator_six> RSRSRRS
<crimeboy> por aluno
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<crimeboy> mas eh presencial
<Giverny> que escola crimeboy ?
<BiCoBoZ> tu da aulas....
<crimeboy> eu faco um curso de extencao na faculdade
<Giverny> ai bom que vocês tão tudo falando
<Giverny> é bom que o login mostre o que você tá escrevendo?
<Giverny> sei lá fiz uma rotina em jquery
<Giverny> mas o input é com password
<Giverny> type="password"
<Giverny> era melhor eu ter posto o input como text mesmo né?
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> ah sei lá mó viagem
<crimeboy> BiCoBoZ: se vc quiser te ensino shell em 3 dias, se vc nao conseguir lhe dou mais 4 dias de graça
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, vou ter que levantar grana primeiro...
<Giverny> shell é lindo
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> deveria ser ensinado nas escolas
<Giverny> no ginásio
<Giverny> e html também
<peregrinator_six> Giverny, po deixar a dilma vai ajudar...
<Giverny> claro que por gente preparada
<peregrinator_six> afff...
<peregrinator_six> vai não, é mentira! :D
<Giverny> tem muito nego ai que nem ensina nem cobra direito do aluno
<peregrinator_six> e branco também... ;)
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, que mais tu pode me ensinar...
<Giverny> e na faculdade ter matérias tipo C
<Giverny> e não esse lixo de ciências da computação que ensina matemática pura
<Giverny> se eu fosse o dono de uma faculdade dessas
<Giverny> ia meter na grade
<Giverny> primeiro semestre: introdução a C, Java, C#
<Giverny> python e ruby
<Giverny> só no primeiro semestre
<Giverny> a introdução
<Giverny> :>
<Giverny> no último nego já tava fazendo coisas orientadas a objetos
<BiCoBoZ> para que ser ruby...?
<Giverny> mesma coisa do bash
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, ai sou newbie...
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, o que é orientado a objetos
<Giverny> ai gezuiz
<Giverny> ehehe
<Giverny> é uma iteração de classes
<Giverny> tipo uma classe BiCoBoZ
<Giverny> bicoboz pode ser um objeto
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, Hummm...
<Giverny> meio complicado de explicar assim ao leu
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, continuo não entendo...
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, ^^
<Giverny> tipo é pegar coisas do mundo real
<Giverny> e tentar fazer ela com linguagem de programação
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> por exemplo oque?
<Giverny> por exemplo uma pessoa
<Giverny> class Pessoa { }
<Giverny> pode tornar ela um objeto
<Giverny> pode dar propriedades a pessoa
<Giverny> com variáveis
<BiCoBoZ> hmmm...
<Giverny> pode fazer uma herança da classe poliformismo etc é um pouco complexo
<Giverny> ehehe
<BiCoBoZ> é acho melhor pegar um livro mesmo...
<Giverny> é bom
<Giverny> tipo tornar pessoa um objeto
<Giverny> $bicoboz = new Pessoa();
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<Giverny> a classe e tudo que tem dentro as propriedades
<Giverny> métodos
<Giverny> viram um objeto
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, vixi cara não estou entendo nada...
<Giverny> e você pode acessar tudo
<Giverny> a qualquer momento
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, me endica um livro...
<Giverny> man melhor você começar do básico
<Giverny> programar estruturado
<Giverny> mesmo
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<Giverny> depois você parte pra POO
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> então começo aprendendo oque?
<Giverny> uma linguagem fácil
<BiCoBoZ> o crimeboy falou para mim aprender C ou bash
<BiCoBoZ> bash é shell script né?
<Giverny> começa pelo bash
<BiCoBoZ> desculpas mas sou newbie
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> sabe algum livro...
<Giverny> cara põe no google shell Aurelio
<Giverny> ele ensina muito
<Giverny> dá pra começar hoje mesmo no Ubuntu
<Giverny> no seu terminalzin
<Giverny> fora que ela é muito prática
<Giverny> ajuda muito no uso do ubuntu
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<BiCoBoZ> apareceu de um livro shell script professional
<Giverny> tipo: #!/bin/bash <- Shebang
<Giverny> declara ele na primeira linha
<Giverny> e depois é só curtir
<Giverny> :)
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> achei aqui apostila-introdução-shell-script
<BiCoBoZ> é essa?
<Giverny> ex de script pra abrir teu cd-rom: #!/bin/bash eject
<Giverny> x/
<Giverny> fechar: #!/bin/bash eject -t
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> BiCoBoZ go read!
<BiCoBoZ> BiCoBoZ, leio então essa apostila de introdução e depois qual o proximo passo?
<Giverny> ser feliz
<Giverny> :)
<Giverny> usa teu terminal
<Giverny> qualquer duvida fala com o crimeboy
<Giverny> :X
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, beleza cara...
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, tu conhece o crimeboy ..
<Giverny> BiCoBoZ daqui só
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, vou começar lendo então este apostila-introdução-shell-script
<Giverny> :)
<BiCoBoZ> Giverny, esse livro Shell Script Profissional, vou aprender tudo que preciso saber?
<Giverny> melhor tu começar pelo shell script iniciante
<Giverny> :D
<BiCoBoZ> Hummmm
<BiCoBoZ> ok
<crimeboy> BiCoBoZ: essas coisas tem que tomar cuidado pra nao aprender de forma errada
<crimeboy> se nao vc acaba odiando
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, Hummm..
<crimeboy> vc tem que aprender logica primeiro
<crimeboy> depois o algoritimo
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, vou ler então primeiro sobre logica e algoritimo...
<crimeboy> BiCoBoZ: arrume o negocio que eu lhe dou as aulas.
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, vou tentar levantar a grana!
<crimeboy> te garanto que em uma semana vc sera o melhor programador de shell desse canal
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, :)
<crimeboy> BiCoBoZ: vc nao vai passar pelos buracos
<crimeboy> vai saber o caminho das pedras
<crimeboy> nao vai perder tempo
<crimeboy> errando
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, estuda onde cara?
<crimeboy> Ita
<Spiritual> uia que nerdz
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, Hummm... entrou com que idade ai..
<crimeboy> 16
<Spiritual> fake
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, Huummm... quero entrar ae...
<crimeboy> e eu quero sair
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, onde estudo antes?
<crimeboy> BiCoBoZ: ja me formei
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, Hummm... então tu deve ter no minimo 21 anos...
<crimeboy> no minimo
<crimeboy> ;]
<BiCoBoZ> tu está como militar?
<crimeboy> pesquisador
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm... quer sair porque cara?
<crimeboy> BiCoBoZ: quem fica parado eh pedra
<BiCoBoZ> crimeboy, Hummm... então sai uai...
<Spiritual> crimeboy, fez a graduação no ita?
<crimeboy> falando nisso vou dormir.
<crimeboy> Spiritual: nao.
<Spiritual> ah bom
<Spiritual> hauahua
<BiCoBoZ> pensei que havia feito graduação
<BiCoBoZ> prestei esse ano mas não passei
<BiCoBoZ> meu amigo passou
<BiCoBoZ> passei apenas para AFA
<BiCoBoZ> ai no exame medico reprovei para piloto
<Spiritual> lol
<Spiritual> i'm sorry
<crimeboy> o papo ta otimo pra um sabadao
<crimeboy> mas eu vou nessa
<BiCoBoZ> vai lá cara
<Spiritual> gud nait
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, e ae sussa?
<Spiritual> bão, BiCoBoZ
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, tu faz oque cara?
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, sou apenas usuario simples e quero mudar...
<Spiritual> não faço nada, essa é a tragédia
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, aprender mais... tornar programador
<Spiritual> só trabalho
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, Hummm... trabalho com linux informatica e tals?
<Spiritual> BiCoBoZ, se você passou na AFA, é porque tem uma bagagem bacana
<Spiritual> presta algum curso de computação
<Spiritual> não, trabalho com redes
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, a cara só sei exatas
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, reprovei nas federais e estaduais...
<BiCoBoZ> queria ITA
<Spiritual> hum
<Spiritual> quais
<BiCoBoZ> na fuvest gabaritei fisica quimica e matematica
<BiCoBoZ> USP e UNESP
<BiCoBoZ> na usp coloquei a poli
<Spiritual> oq prestou?
<BiCoBoZ> fico puto mano...
<BiCoBoZ> engenharia mecanica
<Spiritual> e na unesp?
<BiCoBoZ> o mesmo
<Spiritual> em qual cidade?
<BiCoBoZ> reprovo por causa de historia e geografia
<BiCoBoZ> Bauru
<Spiritual> eita
<Spiritual> hehehe
<Spiritual> de onde você é, BiCoBoZ ?
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, Guariba... perto de Jaboticabal e Ribeirão Preto
<Spiritual> legal
<Spiritual> sou de bauru
<Spiritual> eng mecânica é o 3° curso mais concorrido da unesp
<Spiritual> você chegou a ir para a segunda fase, BiCoBoZ ?
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> não...
<Spiritual> BiCoBoZ, lembra-se de quantos pontos fez?
<BiCoBoZ> cara eu só não zero em geografia historia e portugues porque eu acerto 2 ou 3
<BiCoBoZ> lol
<BiCoBoZ> 60
<Spiritual> foi quase
<BiCoBoZ> pode crer
<Spiritual> o crte foi 65
<BiCoBoZ> mas mesmo assim...
<BiCoBoZ> e depois na segunda fase
<Spiritual> e computação aqui na unesp, não rola?
<Spiritual> se tivesse tentado computação, passaria
<BiCoBoZ> agora para me ajudar tem dissertativa
<BiCoBoZ> ai me fode
<BiCoBoZ> mas engenharia de computação né...
<BiCoBoZ> quero fazer engenharia cara
<Spiritual> aqui é ciência de computação
<Spiritual> e tem sistemas de informação tb
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<BiCoBoZ> então... estou esperando a AFA
<Spiritual> olha, tenho informações precisas ali de dentro que o curso de ccomp daqui é uma engenharia de 4 anos sem matérias de física e química
<BiCoBoZ> acho que vou para lá memso...
<Spiritual> mas tu não disse que reprovou no exame da AFA?
<BiCoBoZ> nao
<BiCoBoZ> reprovei no ITA
<BiCoBoZ> mas fui aprovado na AFa
<BiCoBoZ> e reprovei para ser piloto
<sandrossv> vo nessa, boa noite pra quem fica
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, vai lá cara
<BiCoBoZ> sandrossv, boa noite
<Spiritual> <BiCoBoZ> passei apenas para AFA
<sandrossv> vlw, flw
<Spiritual> <BiCoBoZ> ai no exame medico reprovei para piloto
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, mas posso ser intende ou infante
<Spiritual> BiCoBoZ, mas pode tentar outra coisa?
<BiCoBoZ> sim... ou intendente ou infante
<Spiritual> entendi
<Spiritual> mas é o que você almeja?
<BiCoBoZ> menos infante
<BiCoBoZ> intendencia até que rola
<Spiritual> hehehe
<BiCoBoZ> mas queria ser piloto
<Spiritual> infante sofre
<BiCoBoZ> quero ser piloto ou engenheiro...
<Spiritual> poxa, continue tentando engenharia então
<BiCoBoZ> então como minha primeira opção era piloto
<BiCoBoZ> ai para mim entrar como intendente alguem tem de desistir
<BiCoBoZ> mas já tenho uma lista de desistentes
<BiCoBoZ> amigos meus que vão para o ITA
<BiCoBoZ> ai vou entrar no lugar deles
<Spiritual> nossa, mas intendência deve ser um porre, meu amigo
<Spiritual> algo muito burocrático
<BiCoBoZ> ah cara... é o jeito...
<BiCoBoZ> ficar em casa não da...
<BiCoBoZ> estou com 19 anos...
<BiCoBoZ> terminei o ensino médio a 2 anos...
<Spiritual> ora, faça cursinho
<BiCoBoZ> não da cara...
<BiCoBoZ> cursinho bom aqui perto não tem...
<BiCoBoZ> e é foda para mim porque não tenho condições de pagar...
<BiCoBoZ> minha familia se individou
<Spiritual> entendo
<BiCoBoZ> as coisas complicarão demais aqui...
<BiCoBoZ> tanto é que nem internet eu tenho..
<Spiritual> tá certo
<Spiritual> ora, e como está acessando neste momento?
<BiCoBoZ> quebrei chaves wireless
<Spiritual> lan house?
<BiCoBoZ> não...
<BiCoBoZ> pego rede wireless da galera ae
<Spiritual> certo
<Spiritual> hehehe
<BiCoBoZ> tem um servidor de rádio aqui
<BiCoBoZ> mas que merda a segurança
<Spiritual> lol
<BiCoBoZ> tenho as chaves de 7 centrais dos caras
<BiCoBoZ> tó com uma lista com 42 AP
<Spiritual> hehehe
<BiCoBoZ> é o jeito né...
<Spiritual> rádio é uma porcaria, mas gratuitamente, até injeção na testa
<BiCoBoZ> pode crer...
<BiCoBoZ> meu pc queimou...
<BiCoBoZ> não da nem para jogar CSS
<BiCoBoZ> ai estou com um laptop veio que meu pai ganhou do irmão dele
<Spiritual> hehehe
<BiCoBoZ> 256 de ram...
<BiCoBoZ> uma merda
<Spiritual> eu estou sofrendo com 1 mb aqui
<Spiritual> imagino o que deva ser ter 256 mb
<Spiritual> 1 mb = 1 gb
<BiCoBoZ> meu pc havia 2gb
<BiCoBoZ> não era grande coisa mas tava bom...
<BiCoBoZ> dava para jogar CSS de boa...
<Spiritual> css?
<BiCoBoZ> Counter Strike: Source
<BiCoBoZ> porque o 1.6 é um lixo em...
<Spiritual> hum
<Spiritual> eu até jogo
<Spiritual> meu negócio é matar
<Spiritual> só isso
<BiCoBoZ> cara
<BiCoBoZ> como fez para aparecer que tu estás conectado de londres?
<Spiritual> onde você viu que estou conectado de londres?
<BiCoBoZ> não não falei besteira...
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, tu sabe se camuflar na internet... navegar anonimo?
<Spiritual> mais ou menos
<BiCoBoZ> quero aprender coisas de segurança
<Spiritual> tem bastante coisa na internet sobre isso
<BiCoBoZ> cara é foda...
<BiCoBoZ> não acho nada...
<BiCoBoZ> é uma dor esse Google...
<Spiritual> hehehe
<BiCoBoZ> geral fala para procurar no Google...
<BiCoBoZ> mas não se acha nada...
<BiCoBoZ> lol
<Spiritual> tem que começar a pesquisar sobre segurança
<BiCoBoZ> tava lendo o livro do kevin mitnick
<peregrinator_six> Bom dia.
<Spiritual> BiCoBoZ, isso é mais história do que conhecimento
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, pode crer...
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, sabia disso quando comecei a ler... li outros tambe... só para conhecer alguns nomes...
<BiCoBoZ> como mafiaboy genocide skeleton 2600
<BiCoBoZ> lol
<Spiritual> pra aprender essas coisas precisa aprender sobre informática mesmo
<Spiritual> colocar 'a mão na massa'
<BiCoBoZ> pode crer...
<BiCoBoZ> as vezes penso em fazer computação
<BiCoBoZ> para futuramente abrir uma empresa de soft... e segurança
<BiCoBoZ> quem sabe de jogos
<Spiritual> e pq nao faz?
<BiCoBoZ> então as vezes fica na dúvida se é isso que quero...
<BiCoBoZ> mas acho que esse será meu caminho mesmo...
<Spiritual> e pq vai entrar para a intendência?
<Spiritual> hehe
<BiCoBoZ> então
<BiCoBoZ> intendencia cuida de toda parte administrativa e de informação
<BiCoBoZ> TI mesmo...
<BiCoBoZ> ai lá terei acesso a muito conteudo...
<Spiritual> é, pode ser que aprende algumas coisas mesmo
<BiCoBoZ> e posso escolher uma area para me centralizar
<BiCoBoZ> não cara é isso mesmo...
<BiCoBoZ> posso escolher entre informatica...
<BiCoBoZ> relações internas e exteriores
<BiCoBoZ> é para formar oficiais para fazer as coisas acontecerem
<Spiritual> é
<Spiritual> a parte administrativa das forças armadas
<BiCoBoZ> isso ae...
<BiCoBoZ> e segurança tambem...
<BiCoBoZ> ai entra o que eu tenho interesse
<BiCoBoZ> ^^
<Spiritual> hauahua
<Spiritual> boa sorte em sua jornada estelar
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, lol
<BiCoBoZ> esse canal é muito chato em...
<BiCoBoZ> até de tarde ou manhã... vazio...
<BiCoBoZ> parece que não tem ninguem...
<BiCoBoZ> tudo quieto...
<BiCoBoZ> agora entro no #ubuntu
<Spiritual> huahauha
<BiCoBoZ> nem da para companhar ...
<Spiritual> povo dorme
<BiCoBoZ> olha a diferença aqui tem 53
<BiCoBoZ> no ubuntu tem 1300
<Spiritual> hauahua
<Spiritual> lá é o mundo todo
<BiCoBoZ> to ligado...
<BiCoBoZ> é se for ver ... tambem é pouco...
<Spiritual> hehehe
<BiCoBoZ> muito pouco...
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, ae vou nessa...
<BiCoBoZ> Spiritual, até bom dia!
<Spiritual> bom dia, BiCoBoZ
<rogerio> o xubuntu usa realmente menos hardware que o ubuntu?
 * SuB}{MunDo  is occupied: the bottle makes the final call (l/p)
<idub> m
<Lennnon> Bom dia! Alguém pode me tirar umas dúvidas sobre o linux ubuntu? É a primeira vez que vou usá-lo em meu pc.
<Lennnon> Da p/ instalar no ubuntu os mesmo programas que uso no windows?
<EduardeCalibal> Só pepinos aqui...  Alguém saberia me dizer se tem como derrubar um processo que mesmo o root não consegue derrubar com o comando kill?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele esta morto mas não consigo derruba-lo...  E não permite que abra outros do mesmo programa.
<EduardeCalibal> Já estou quase reiniciando a máquina por isso.
<renebarbosa> EduardeCalibal: kill -9 PID não matou? oO
<EduardeCalibal> Não.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele já esta morto.
<EduardeCalibal> É um morto-vivo.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que para matar ele preciso pegar o pai dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas não tem pai pelo que sei, rodei ele por terminal normal, só que era um programa que estava codificando e ele travou por alguma falha.
<EduardeCalibal> Só se for o próprio terminal o pai dele.
<EduardeCalibal> Ou o gnome se rodei por clique duplo.
<renebarbosa> Mata o terminal pra ver.
<EduardeCalibal> Não...
<EduardeCalibal> Ainda lá.
<renebarbosa> lol
<renebarbosa> que estranho
<EduardeCalibal> Não é estranho, mas não sei como contornar.
<EduardeCalibal> Se der um ps -ef|grep defunct deve achar algum por ai também.
<EduardeCalibal> Sei que se reiniciar ele desaparece, mas queria uma forma de não ter que reiniciar o servidor.
<EduardeCalibal> Vai demorar isso...  Terei que reiniciar.  :-/  Fui.
<pqatsi> [16/01-08:42:25] < EduardeCalibal> Só pepinos aqui...  Alguém saberia me dizer se tem como derrubar um processo que mesmo o root não consegue derrubar com o comando kill?
<pqatsi> [16/01-08:44:33] < EduardeCalibal> Ele esta morto mas não consigo derruba-lo...  E não permite que abra outros do mesmo programa.
<pqatsi> nossa
<rickwap> boa tarde
<suelen> ola pessoal, naum to conseguindo personalizar o grub, instalei o burg manager mas naum funciona
<almoxarife> grub funciona?
<almoxarife> suelen: ke keres ke grub faz?
<suelen> almoxarife grub funcionar sim perfeitamente, mas qria personaliza-lo, colocar uma interface grafica e tudo mais
<almoxarife> suelen: tambem tive problema com burg
<suelen> almoxarife como proceder entaum? existe algum outro aplicativo q possa usa-lo?
<pqatsi> [16/01-09:24:01] < suelen> ola pessoal, naum to conseguindo personalizar o grub, instalei o burg manager mas naum funciona
<pqatsi> burg manager me faz ficar com fome
<pqatsi> btw, voce pode editar os hooks na mao
<pqatsi> ficam em /etc/grub.d/
<pqatsi> para fins de customizacao, imagino que voce teria que criar um arquivo entre o 00 e o 05
<pqatsi> (Exemplo: 02suelen)
<pqatsi> suelen: lembrando que o ubuntu usa o grub3
<almoxarife> suelen: eu deixo grub ta la para 2 segundos, e isso e demaz
<pqatsi> ooops
<pqatsi> grub2
<suelen> hum....
<almoxarife> excuse meu portugues
<Patricia> como  reduzir o tamanho do cache do disco na memoria ram?
<Patricia> quero cache grande em minha ram nao
<edenc> Patricia: que?
<edenc> Patricia: "cache do disco" pode ser muita coisa
<Patricia> cache de disco
<Patricia> cache de disco na ram
<Patricia> é so um
<Patricia> pesquisei ontem
<edenc> <edenc> Patricia: "cache do disco" pode ser muita coisa                   [10:48]
<Patricia> o linux ocupa a ram com esse cache para deixar mais rapido lalallalal
<Patricia> o sendo assim a cabeça de leitura nao precisa lalallal
<Patricia> é so um
<Patricia> :P
<edenc> ah ta, você não falou "linux"
<Patricia> vou te monstrarr
<edenc> existem caches de disco em vários níveis
<Patricia> mas aki é sobre linux :P
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=132868
<edenc> tem cache no hardware do disco em si, no linux, nas aplicações específicas, ramdisk, etc.
<Patricia> memoria fisica livre ...
<Patricia> cache de disco ...
<Patricia> dados dos aplicativos
<Patricia> vc nao tem ideia do tamanho que esse cache fica quando usa o pc por mais de 3 horas
<edenc> mas é difente de quando um reprodutor de vídeo usa uma área da memória pra fazer buffering
<Patricia> fica ocupando toda a ram, e nao é liberado quando precisa nao
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> tambem vi sobre buffering de disco
<edenc> o linux só ocupa memória livre
<edenc> com cache de disco
<Patricia> edenc: uuhumm
<edenc> então não precisa se preocupar
<Patricia> mas quando precisa de usar a memoria para abrir as coisas
<Patricia> ela esta ocupada
<edenc> ele vai realocar quando precisar
<Patricia> queria colocar um limite
<Patricia> 34%
<Patricia> edenc: mas demora :S
<edenc> eu nem sei fazer isso, mas é inútil
<edenc> não demora não
<Patricia> edenc: mmmm
<edenc> demora o mesmo que demoraria se estivesse livre
<Patricia> mas acho que nao
<Patricia> tipo
<t1nhu> pqatsi tá ae?
<Patricia> vc sabe se no windows tem esse cache de disco igual?
<Patricia> no windows tem nao ne?
<edenc> provavelmente os mais recentes tem
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> tah entao agora sim que eu quero tirar
<Patricia> nossa so serve para ocupar ram
<Patricia> o 7 usa mais menos 512mb de ram
<Patricia> ele tem a memoria virtual dele
<Patricia> q fica no proprio hd
 * edenc suspira
<Patricia> vou ver como desativa isso
<t1nhu> ACHO que descobri  o problema com o meu travamento do ubuntu 10.10 (será?) ;'D
<edenc> Patricia: larga de ser teimosa
<Patricia> edenc: mas nao ser teimosia
<edenc> se você não acredita nas respostas, pra quê perguntar? :P
<Patricia> apenas ele faz erradod
<Patricia> eu perguntei como desativar
<Patricia> :-P
<edenc> se você desativar vai ficar mais lento ainda
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> vc sabe?
<Patricia> plase
<Patricia> srrs
<Patricia> please
<t1nhu> edenc, vc é experiente em ubuntu?
<Patricia> to aki no google
<Patricia> srsr
<Patricia> e nada :\
<pqatsi> t1nhu: yo
<t1nhu> e ae pqatsi
<t1nhu> ACHO que encontrei a causa do problema
<pqatsi> edenc: falando de swap?
<pqatsi> se for, o linux tem memoria virtual desde o w98
<Patricia> nao swap nao
<edenc> pqatsi: não, disk cache
<t1nhu> ontem eu falei que não havia padrão pra hora que trava o sistema
<pqatsi> edenc: cache de disco também, se controla o uso dele no gerenciador de dispositivos
<t1nhu> não encontrei problema com o hd nem memória que pudesse travar
<edenc> pqatsi: ?
<Patricia> ubuntu gerenciador? onde?
<pqatsi> edenc: sim, ativar e desativar cache de disco
<edenc> pqatsi: err, eu sei?
<t1nhu> pqatsi: hj rodando o monitor do sistema vi que determinada hora ele começou a ficar em cpu 100% direto
<edenc> a questão não é essa, a questão é que é burrice desativar
<pqatsi> edenc: claro
<Patricia> como desativa
<Patricia> :D
<pqatsi> Patricia: no linux eu imagino que voce tenha que recompilar o kernel - considerando patchea-lo
<Patricia> desativa ou limita o tamanho
<t1nhu> pqatsi: acho que pode ser isso, vi alguns tópicos relatando o uso do cpu em 100%
<Patricia> no problema
<pqatsi> Patricia: lembrando que caches nao sao um so
<pqatsi> tem o cache da controladora, que voce NAO pode mexer porque é fisico
<Patricia> ¬¬
<pqatsi> tem o cache do HD, que também é fisico e nao se desativa
<pqatsi> mas ambos em geral sao curtos
<edenc> a depender da versão do kernel
<Patricia> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=132868
<edenc> você pode desativar o disk cache no /etc/sysctl.conf
<Patricia> so esse
<edenc> mas é burrice
<pqatsi> ah
<edenc> não "desativar", mas influenciar o que acontece quando um aplicativo precisa de mais memória
<pqatsi> Patricia: olha, dizer que é burrice desativar o cache nao adianta muito, entao vou perguntar o que te incomoda em ver esse indicador tao alto
<Patricia> vc nao viu nada ainda ontem compilando e sobrando 12mb
<Patricia> srsrs
<Patricia> tudo em cache de disco :/
<pqatsi> Patricia: entao
<pqatsi> Patricia: na verdade na verdade
<edenc> isso faz ficar mais rápido
<pqatsi> edenc: calma ae
<Patricia> eo pc travando
<edenc> se fosse ler do disco ia demorar séculos
<pqatsi> Patricia: ele vai ficar travando de qualquer jeito
<pqatsi> com loads muito altos
<pqatsi> mas isso e meio que culpa do preemption e nao do cache
<pqatsi> anyway
<Patricia> comprar + ram?
<pqatsi> se voce desativar o cache de disco
<pqatsi> o linux VAI LOTAR A RAM DE NOVO
<pqatsi> so que dessa vez com cache de bibliotecas
<Patricia> oxi
<pqatsi> Patricia: deixa eu te explicar pq
<Patricia> nossa
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> e isso é incrivelmente inteligente
<pqatsi> pasme
<pqatsi> por um simples motivo
<edenc> sim
<pqatsi> memoria ram e feita pra ser usada
<Patricia> sim
<pqatsi> ela  tem que ficar o mais proxima de ser lotada possivel
<Patricia> pq?
<pqatsi> o kernel leva isso a sério, e vai tacando tudo que é tranqueira la
<pqatsi> simples Patricia
<edenc> Patricia: hierarquia de memória
<pqatsi> edenc: nem por isso
<edenc> otimização
<pqatsi> na pratica é velocidade
<edenc> ...
<pqatsi> a memoria ram consegue movimentar em torno de 4GB/sec
<pqatsi> sseu disco nao passa de 80
<Patricia> sim velocidade do disco
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> 80mb/sec
<pqatsi> entao pense
<pqatsi> o que é mais rapido, carregar coisas da ram ou do disco?
<pqatsi> eh por isso que o linux trabalha assim
<pqatsi> agora
<pqatsi> como que ele lota a ram?
<Patricia> da ram
<Patricia> pera
<Patricia> entao
<edenc> pqatsi: sim cara, e a hierarquia de memória é um padrão de arquitetura de computadores pra conseguir emular a velocidades mais rápidas com hardware mais barato
<Patricia> se eu reduzir o tamanho do disco
<pqatsi> ele joga tudo que voce abre la
<Patricia> esta feito?
<pqatsi> Patricia: presta atencao
<pqatsi> edenc: calma, nao vamos abstrair arquitetura, temos razoes pra nao fazer isso agora
<pqatsi> Patricia: o linux joga tudo que carrega na ram
<pqatsi> Patricia: ha coisas que ele vive carregando
<pqatsi> como bibliotecas
<pqatsi> essas coisas que vivem carregadas, ele manda pra ram e deixa la
<pqatsi> por isso voce ve o firefox com 800mb de ram, mas um outro indicador dizendo que ele usa so 100
<pqatsi> porque os outros 700 sao de memoria que na verdade nao e só dele
<edenc> exatamente
<pqatsi> beleza
<pqatsi> entao ele vai manter uma certa dose de lixaiada na memoria
<pqatsi> porque essa lixaiada vai deixar de ser lixo em alguns instantes
<pqatsi> ok
<pqatsi> cache de disco é a mesma coisa
<pqatsi> dados que ele acessa o tempo todo
<pqatsi> ele vai manter na ram
<pqatsi> Patricia: se voce nao tiver esse cache das coisas que ele le o tempo todo do disco
<pqatsi> cada rodada de GCC por exemplo, ele vai ter que puxar ogcc inteiro do disco
<pqatsi> vai demorar muito mais
<pqatsi> e outra
<pqatsi> voce t em um processador bala
<pqatsi> mas voce tem que gravar o resultado da compilacao
<pqatsi> se voce PARAR o sistema pra fluir isso pro disco
<pqatsi> leva mais tempo pra gravar os dados no disco do que compilando
<edenc> no caso de máquinas domésticas é melhor ter cache de disco do que cache de bibliotecas porque é mais fácil fazer preempção de acesso a disco
<pqatsi> Patricia: ou seja, sem cache, demora mais
<pqatsi> pura e simplesmente porque so de parar o sistema pra isso, voce ja tem uma penalidade de tempo enorme
<pqatsi> edenc: cara, considerando o peso das coisas hoje, até maquinas top sao assim
<pqatsi> edenc: e nao vanglorie a preempcao do linux nao porque ela e uma bosta :P
<pqatsi> (bom, e linda em relacao a do windows, mas tem sistemas bem melhores)
<edenc> pqatsi: você assume coisas demais
<edenc> onde que eu falei que é linda?
<pqatsi> edenc: a preempcao do linux me mata de raiva quando meu load ta em 16 e algo resolve gravar no disco
<pqatsi> ai para o SO pra fluir cache :P
<edenc> exatamente pelo fato de não ser bom é que você precisa "ajudar" usando estratégias de preempção mais fáceis
<pqatsi> edenc: sim sim
<pqatsi> mas nao vou mexer no kernel
<edenc> não se trata de mecher no kernel
<edenc> se trata de favorecer as estratégias mais fáceis, porque o linux vai usar melhor o cache
<pqatsi> defina isso plz
<pqatsi> Patricia: mas vc entendeu porque é inconveniente desativar o cache?
<pqatsi> alem do mais, memoria ram foi feita pra ser usada
<pqatsi> enquanto tiver memoria ram livre, deixa ele se matar
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> sim entendi
<Patricia> mas
<pqatsi> hm
<Patricia> tem como limpar ele?
<Patricia> :S
<pqatsi> tem
<pqatsi> AS vezes é viavel
<edenc> mas, porque você iria querer fazer isso?
<pqatsi> mas se prepare pra uns minutos de instabilidade apos isso
<Patricia> :)
<Patricia> ja sofri mais q instabilidade
<pqatsi> # echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<edenc> esse tipo de coisa só dá retorno em casos *muito* específicos
<pqatsi> mas assim
<pqatsi> limpe isso ao comecar uma compilacao muito grande
<pqatsi> E DEIXA ELE QUIETO DEPOIS
<pqatsi> Patricia: o linux é esperto suficiente pra saber quando remover coisas da memoria
<edenc> pqatsi: se você coloca o kernel pra fazer preempção de disco, ele vai aproveitar a memória melhor do que fazendo preempção de bibliotecas
<Patricia> eu nao pude nem usar nada
<Patricia> eu tive q fechar tudo
<Patricia> para compilar o kde
<pqatsi> Patricia: normal
<Patricia> :S
<pqatsi> iAhuHauHAuHAUhUAhU
<pqatsi> oia o que vc ta compilando tb
<pqatsi> cara
<Patricia> normal nada, das outras vez eu usava normal
<edenc> hahaha
<pqatsi> compilar kernel grande, kde, gnome, etc...
<pqatsi> tu da um
<pqatsi> make -j8
<pqatsi> e sai de perto
<pqatsi> MESMO
<pqatsi> porque a maquina vai passar HORAS fervendo
<edenc> pqatsi: e não só o linux, mas qualquer sistema
<pqatsi> sim sim
<pqatsi> edenc: bem observado
<Patricia> nem é
<pqatsi> Patricia: milagre nao exige
<pqatsi> *existe
<pqatsi> voce ta pedindo pra maquiina
<edenc> porque cache de disco é *fácil* em termos de implementação
<pqatsi> "De seu melhor fazendo isso"
<pqatsi> ela faz oras
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> mas dizem q isso é comum no ubuntu
<pqatsi> se voce quer que ele nao coma tanta cpu, voce tem que limitar o processo
<Patricia> e em algumas distros
<pqatsi> Patricia: na verdade nao
<pqatsi> Patricia: a preempcao tenta adivinhar o que vc vai fazer
<edenc> uma pergunta, se você tá usando ubuntu, porque está compilando o KDE?
<Patricia> eu li  ontem e estava falando isso
<pqatsi> Patricia: em kerneis nao preemptivos voce nao mexeria nem o mouse
<pqatsi> Patricia: ok, vc leu
<pqatsi> na pratica é isso
<pqatsi> em kerneis nao preemptivos
<pqatsi> voce nao mexeria nem o mouse
<Patricia> edenc: pq o apt-get é uma coisa :s
<edenc> Patricia: quê?
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> edenc: nao gosto muito do apt-get
<pqatsi> uHAuHAuHAuHauhUahUAh
<edenc> hahahaha
<edenc> eu gosto bastante
<pqatsi> e nem sabe usar ele em sua plenitude, imagino
<edenc> mas quando eu preciso compilar
<Patricia> momento
<Patricia> administrador@www-admin:~$ sudo echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<edenc> eu não usaria ubuntu
<pqatsi> eu nao gosto do apt-get porque ele é burro pra resolver coisas muito complicadas
<Patricia> bash: /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches: Permissão negada
<pqatsi> Patricia: sudo nao funciona
<pqatsi> sudo -i
<pqatsi> depois roda
<pqatsi> mas se prepara
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> seu sistema vai virar uma joça nos proximos 5 minutos
<edenc> pqatsi: e alem disso, o empacotamento do ubuntu é meio burro
<edenc> mas
<pqatsi> edenc: eu nao concordo com voce
<edenc> se você não vai usar apt-get, lá se vai 60% dos motivos pra se usar ubuntu
<pqatsi> edenc: eu uso aptitude :D
<pqatsi> ou o smart
<pqatsi> o smart é muito bom, pena que não é muito conhecido
<pqatsi> e alias, eu ja desquebrei muito sistema apt usando o smart
<pqatsi> http://niemeyer.net/smart
<edenc> ok, corrigindo, se você não vai usar o sistema de pacotes, lá se vai 60% dos motivos pra usar ubuntu
<pqatsi> sim :D
<pqatsi> edenc: mas justifique porque o empacotamento do ubuntu é burro
<pqatsi> sendo que o ubuntu tem autosync com od ebian pra todas as versoes instaveis do ubuntu
<pqatsi> (na verdade ele é rodado automaticamente e traz o que ta mais novo no debian pro ubuntu)
<edenc> não, a rede de dependências do ubuntu é bem diferente do debian
<pqatsi> ai ai
<pqatsi> edenc: voce conhece meia duzia de pacotes do debian/ubuntu
<pqatsi> a ultima contagem que vi passavam de 20000 pacotes
<edenc> ok, a conversa acaba aqui
<edenc> você tá assumindo demais
<pqatsi> nao
<edenc> não dá pra conversar assim
<pqatsi> agora nao to assumindo nao
<edenc> <pqatsi> edenc: voce conhece meia duzia de pacotes do debian/ubuntu
<pqatsi> edenc: male male eu conheco toda a rede de dependencias
<pqatsi> e male male os devels conhecem
<pqatsi> edenc: mas so de voce nao conhecer ou nao concordar que exista o autosync
<pqatsi> ja temos como presunção que voce nao entende bem como funciona o packaging do ubuntu
 * edenc suspira
<pqatsi> edenc: Já viu o  REVU por exemplo?
<edenc> adiós
 * pqatsi repete a pergunta pro edenc 
<pqatsi> edenc: so estou querendo dizer (Agora de forma menos rude) que voce conhece pouco demais o apt pra enxergar as semelhancas dele com o debian.
<pqatsi> a parte diferente é facil de ver. alias, o ubuntu ja ja tem seu proprio gnome :D
<Patricia> pqatsi: faz tempo que estou esperando o sistema ficar instavel
<Patricia> e nao mudou nada
<Patricia> limpou sim o cache
<pqatsi> Patricia: faça algo que nao esteja carregado na memoria
<Patricia> ficou normal
<Patricia> abrir o konversation
<pqatsi> (se bem que nesse tempo, ele ja deve ter enchido de novo)
<pqatsi> free -m
<Patricia> dolphin
<Patricia> tocador de musica
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> tudo app kde
<pqatsi> 90% deles ja ta na memoria
<pqatsi> grande coisa
<Patricia> amarok
<Patricia> firefox
<Patricia> nossa
<pqatsi> Patricia: TUDO isso carregam as mesmas coisas
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> ele ficou com 44mb
<pqatsi> exceto o firefoca
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> com video do youtube
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> mas nossa
<Patricia> da ate para voltar a usar ele
<Patricia> :D
<Patricia> vlw
<pqatsi> Patricia: o firefox n conta, ele é um monstro com fome de leak
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> ja ja ele cresce :D
<Patricia> so limpar d novo
<pqatsi> voce limpar cache nao diz nada
<pqatsi> provavelmente vc abriu e fechou ele
<Patricia> ma
<Patricia> mas
<pqatsi> e algum lixo que tinha no meio do caminho foi pro saco
<Patricia> para eu add o 3
<pqatsi> quer ver?
<Patricia> eu preciso dar um
<pqatsi> Patricia: free -m
<Patricia> sudo kate  /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<pqatsi> manda no paste ou no canal so isso aqui:
<Patricia> e escrever 3 e salvar
<Patricia> srsr
<pqatsi>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<pqatsi> Mem:          3628       3567         60          0        265        724
<pqatsi> -/+ buffers/cache:       2577       1050
<pqatsi> Patricia: e porque echo nao e um binario
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> por isso sudo nao funciona
<pqatsi> voce pode usar tee também, ai funfa
<pqatsi> ou subshell
<Patricia> nem com o -i
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> sudo -i
<pqatsi> e sozinho
<pqatsi> voce vira root
<pqatsi> ai como root sim, o shell que ta rodando (o novo, que o -i abriu como login) vai ter credencial de root
<pqatsi> Patricia: sudo so eleva privilegio do processo subsequente, nao do atual
<pqatsi> como echo nao e comando
<pqatsi> ele nao roda echo com permissao de root
<Patricia> http://pastie.org/1466559
<Patricia> é de 512mb livre ficou ate melhor
<Patricia> srsrsrsr
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> ta bao
<Patricia> vou limpar a cada segundo
<Patricia> :D
<pqatsi> 485 de cache
<Patricia> nao muda nada no sistema
<pqatsi> voce e mto paranoica cara
<pqatsi> mesmo com o cache do linux
<pqatsi> voce n ta usando 50% de ram
<pqatsi> nao e isso o culpado pela lentidao quando voce compila
<pqatsi> lembre-se
<pqatsi> ram vazia e ram jogada fora
<Patricia> ram mal ocupada é jogada fora
<pqatsi> e a memoria mais rapida que voce tem ai tirando o L1, L2 e L3
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> nunca
<pqatsi> so quando ela estoura
<pqatsi> enquanto ela tiver vazia, vale a pena
<pqatsi> e veja
<pqatsi> seu uso de ram ta em 460mb
<pqatsi> pouquissimo
<pqatsi> ele tem espaco pra fazer cache
<pqatsi> e é isso que vai fazer seu sistema ficar mais responsivo
<pqatsi> Patricia: como por exemplo
<pqatsi> voce acabou de abrir o kate
<pqatsi> abra-o de novo
<pqatsi> (fecha e abre)
<pqatsi> vai ver que ele carrega mais rapido do que depois do drop caches
<pqatsi> mesmo que alguns segundos
<Patricia> nao
<Patricia> mesma coisa
<pqatsi> use o time
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> pra contar isso :D
<Patricia> :P
<pqatsi> Patricia: nao e a mesma coisa, e a diferenca q pode tar pequena
<pqatsi> porque o kde ta todo carregado
<Patricia> pera la
<pqatsi> xover um exemplo que nao dependa de WM
 * pqatsi nao consegue lembrar nada que nao seja QT ou GTK que a Patricia possa testar
<Patricia> diz um q eu instalo
<pqatsi> a diferenca fica meio imperceptivel porque as libs ja tao carregadas
<Patricia> simples assim :D
<pqatsi> ja que o drop_caches limpa o cache, mas o que ta aberto fica aberto
<Patricia> sim eu percebi
<Patricia> e notei q, se eu limpar o cache com os hd montado
<Patricia> fica melhor do que limpar e montar o hd ¬¬ nossa pra que foi falar isso
<Patricia> :S
<pqatsi> o acrobat usa gtk
<pqatsi> q dorga
<pqatsi> Patricia: hein?
<Patricia> filezilla
<pqatsi> gtk tb
<Patricia> mas as coisas abre na mesma velocidade
<pqatsi> ja sei
<pqatsi> Patricia: claro, porque as libs - que é o pesado - ja tao abertas
<Patricia> 683,12mb livre
<Patricia> tipo
<Patricia> vou colocar para limpar ao desligar
<pqatsi> cuidado ao contar ram
<Patricia> srrs
<pqatsi> praq?
<Patricia> pq?
<pqatsi> voce vai desligar mesmo
<pqatsi> nao faz sentido
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> sim ssrsr
<pqatsi> Patricia: te disse como limpar, mas n e pra vc fazer isso o tempo todo
<pqatsi> a ram e o dispositivo mais rapido que voce tem
<pqatsi> quanto mais coisas usaveis tiver nela, melhor
<pqatsi> so e adequado limpar caches (e oia la, porque o linux nem e tao burro pra isso)
<pqatsi> quando vc mudar abruptamente de tarefas
<pqatsi> como por exemplo
<pqatsi> vc ta usando desktop normal, e vai compilar algo que vai ficar horas com o gcc a vapor
<pqatsi> ai sim, talvez tenha um ganho pra forcar o cache das coisas do GCC na memoria
<pqatsi> Patricia: mas em momentos normais, e bobagem fazer isso
<pqatsi> a diferenca e imperceptivel porque tudo que voce precisa ja ta carregado, e forçado
<pqatsi> ja que vc usa terminal grafico
<nosklo> xterm
<nosklo> nao usa nem gtk nem qt
<pqatsi> nosklo: xterm abre rapido demais :p
<pqatsi> mas e uma boa pra mensurar isso
<nosklo> abre 200
<pqatsi> uHAuHAuHauHauHAuHUahUA
<nosklo> heheh
<pqatsi> xterm storm
<Patricia> xterm é levinho
<Patricia> quando estava aprendendo shell
<Patricia> abriu varias dele
<Patricia> e nao fez nada d mais
<pqatsi> UAHuHAuHauHAuHAu
<nosklo> abre 200 foi uma piada
<emerick> bom dia estou com um problema no Amsn
<pqatsi> Patricia: acho que o melhor caso é esse mesmo, voce testar com uma compilação
<nosklo> todos vao usar a mesma imagem na ram
<pqatsi> :p
<nosklo> entao nao vai adiantar nada
<emerick> estou tentando concectar a web cam e aparece essa msg
<pqatsi> nosklo: yeap
<Patricia> :P
<vanessa> oiiiiiiiiii
<Patricia> oi vanessa
<emerick> Não foi possível mostrar a imagem da webcam. Certifique-se que sua webcam está bem conectada e configurada no grabber device available.
<emerick> alguém sabe como resolver isso, por favor?
<nosklo> liga a webcam
<nosklo> quando dá isso é que a webcam está desligada
<emerick> ligar onde?
<nosklo> sei lá, a minha tem um botão que liga
<Patricia> pqatsi: vou remover o kde e compilar novamente, cache do apt-get :P
<pqatsi> praq?
<nosklo> emerick: assumindo que você configurou corretamente e tudo é claro
<Patricia> para mim ver umas coisas
<pqatsi> Patricia: bobagem recompilar o kde
<Patricia> :P
<pqatsi> alias
<Patricia> remover ele :P
<pqatsi> Patricia: ja usou o kubuntu-ppa?
<Patricia> ja sim
<Patricia> tenho o cache dele ate hj
<nosklo> migra pra gentoo
<Patricia> :P
<pqatsi> sudo rm -rf /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> srsrsr
<BiCoBoZ_> Patricia, já usou Slitaz?
<Patricia> do sistema ate posso limpar ssrrs ele esta salvo no outro hd
<Patricia> BiCoBoZ_: nao
<Patricia> BiCoBoZ_: nao
<nosklo> emerick: por favor não me mande /msg diretamente
<nosklo> emerick: use o canal
<BiCoBoZ> Patricia, da uma olhanda... http://www.slitaz.org/pt/ ... o que tu acha dessa mini-distro!
<pqatsi> +1 distro? :p
<pqatsi> nah
<pqatsi> distro carregada na ram
<pqatsi> isso é facil
<pqatsi> até o kurumin fazia :D
<Patricia> SliTaz GNU/Linux 3.0 (30 MB) - slitaz-3.0.iso [ md5 ]
<Patricia> rsrsrs
<BiCoBoZ> gostei deste Slitaz....
<Patricia> é quase o  mesmo tamanho do ubuntu :P
<pqatsi> "O gerenciador de pacotes Tazpkg e o Tazctrlbox agora suportam localização por meio do gettext e mais locales UTF foram adicionados."
<pqatsi> nooooooooooooooosssssssssssa
<Patricia> :P
<pqatsi> problemas com UTF???
<pqatsi> perdeu a moral totalmente
<pqatsi> foi malz :p
<BiCoBoZ> estava querendo instalar o ubuntu apartir de aquele mini iso...
<emerick> nosklo: era isso msm... só mudei a entrada do usb e agora funciona
<emerick> q mico, hehehehe
<pqatsi> nao entendo, porque voces sao tao noiados com minimalismos
<pqatsi> tem fundamento pensar neles como no caso do EduardeCalibal
<BiCoBoZ> mas a mini-iso do ubuntu não da suporte para wireless
<pqatsi> mas pra desktop usual, bobagem
<Patricia> esta anormal, nunca usou tanto assim em tao pouco tempo, culpa do Bios em acpi   S1 ¬¬ normal S3
<Patricia> lembrei agora
<Patricia> vou mudar
<Patricia> ate jaja
<pqatsi> Patricia: uh?
<emerick> vlw gente
<emerick> obrigado nosklo
<BiCoBoZ> pqatsi, a cara... eu gosto de minimalismo
<BiCoBoZ> por exemplo o ubuntu vem com um monte de coisas que nunca uso...
<BiCoBoZ> carrega modulos que nem preciso...
<BiCoBoZ> estou querendo... instalar o minimal cd image do ubuntu
<BiCoBoZ> e depois instalar apenas as coisas que eu uso... com o openbox
<FernandoBasso> Eu já usei o alternate cd várias vezes.
<FernandoBasso> Aí, instala só o sistema base, e adiciona o que quer depois. É bem a lá Debain mesmo.
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: err
<pqatsi> ta falando modulos de q?
<pqatsi> kernel?
<Patricia> pqatsi: http://pastie.org/1466620
<Patricia> :)
<pqatsi> quem lida com kernel é o udev
<pqatsi> e deteccao automagica
<BiCoBoZ> sim... e tambem vem uma porrada de programa que não uso...
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: sobre minimalismo
<pqatsi> basta apt-get purge
<pqatsi> :D
<BiCoBoZ> pqatsi, experimenta esse slitaz ai...
<pqatsi> eu ano
<pqatsi> coisa mal feita
<pqatsi> distro em pleno 2011 com problema de UTF
<pqatsi> foi mal
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: ubuntu eu uso quando nao tenho que me preocupar
<pqatsi> ler email, messenger, skype, etc, etc, etc
<BiCoBoZ> pqatsi, o que tu usa?
<pqatsi> minha distro de trabalho mesmo é um gentoo hardened
<pqatsi> :D
<BiCoBoZ> nunca usei gentoo
<pqatsi> alias, em breve vou recompilar o world pra atualizar umas flags
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: deveria tentar ja q vc gosta de minimalismo
<pqatsi> gentoo e arch
<pqatsi> sao 2 distros relativamente enxutas mas que pra colocar o que vc quer, nao e complicado demais
<pqatsi> como no slackware que voce tem que ficar escovando dep na mao
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: e o trabalho do gentoo hardened e lindo :D
<Detch> bom dia pessoal
<BiCoBoZ> pqatsi, tem livecd?
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: eu acho que esse treco de ser minimalista ou nao e bobagem e burrice
<pqatsi> existe necessidade
<pqatsi> vc adpta ao que precisa e boa
<pqatsi> o resto e perda de tempo
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: sei la
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: eu instalo via stage3
<pqatsi> no melhor estilo chroot mesmo
<BiCoBoZ> é pequeno 140mb
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: esse stage3 e so toolkit
<pqatsi> voce tem que instalar ele via chroot e compilar seu kernel
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<pqatsi> mas deve ter cd de install do gentoo comum
<pqatsi> eu pq to usando o hardened aqui
<rogerio>  o xubuntu usa realmente menos hardware que o ubuntu?
<pqatsi> oq vc chama de usar menos hardware?
<Patricia> sao todos ubuntu
<Patricia> :P
<Patricia> o anbiente grafico q vem no xubuntu é mais leve que o gnome que vem no ubuntu
<Patricia> srsr
<pqatsi> mais leve em termos ne
<pqatsi> xubuntu é um ubuntu sem a cara do gnome
<Patricia> sim :S
<pqatsi> mas todo o resto ta la
<pqatsi> incluindo as enconhas do gvfs, gconf...
<BiCoBoZ> qual WM vcs preferem?
<BiCoBoZ> eu gosto de e17 e openbox
<rogerio> o ubuntu aqui no meu pc fica pesado e de vez em quando da umas travadas por que fica com o processador em 100%
<pqatsi> e17 e lindo
<Geowany> aqui rodo xfce
<pqatsi> pena q n ta pronto :P
<Geowany> bem mais rapido que o gnome e kde
<pqatsi> BiCoBoZ: eu prefiro console. Sempre que uso terminais o que mais me da "dor de cabeça" é o console
<pqatsi> porque é de uso intensivo aqui
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm...
<pqatsi> eu acho interessante vcs falarem de peso e velocidade
<pqatsi> porque a culpa nao e dos DMs
<Geowany> se você usa mais por emulador de terminal, e quer algo rápido mesmo, recomendo o fluxbox
<pqatsi> eles tem potencia pra fazer o que quiser
<pqatsi> Geowany: nao gosto do FB
<BiCoBoZ> já usei fluxbox
<pqatsi> dos minimalistas eu so gosto do e17
<pqatsi> eu lembro que quando comecei a usar linux
<pqatsi> kde 3.3 u 3.2
<pqatsi> *ou
<pqatsi> ele perguntava no primeiro boot o quanto voce queria tunar o sistema pra performance ou beleza
<Geowany> pqatsi: nunca usei ele
<pqatsi> :D
<Geowany> se não me engano testei uma vez
<Geowany> fiquei igual cego em tiroteio
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<pqatsi> e ta me falando de fluxbox?
<pqatsi> ¬¬
<BiCoBoZ> galera e esse Yoper?
<pqatsi> hoje eu acho que as pessoas tao vivendo uma fase de minimalismo por performance que é no minimo burra
<Geowany> ah...mas o fluxbox é bem simples
<pqatsi> gente com core2duo se preocupando com velocidade de interface
<pqatsi> convenhamos
<Geowany> por isso que uso xfce, ele já tem tudo que preciso
<BiCoBoZ> qual distro mais rapida que conhecem?
<Geowany> nenhuma...
<BiCoBoZ> pqatsi, tava vendo mais sobre o gento
<BiCoBoZ> ai achei esse yoper
<BiCoBoZ> já usou?
<pqatsi> nao
<rogerio> Eu acho o debian Lenny a mais rapida sem ser minimalista
<Geowany> rapida né...
<pqatsi> ai ai
<pqatsi> esse papo e enfadonho
<pqatsi> puramente especulatorio e pior, sem necessidade
<Geowany> você passa dois dias pra ver um ambiente grafico rodando no gentoo
<pqatsi> brb
<Geowany> pqatsi: queria saber o que esse povo vê no gentoo
<pqatsi> Geowany: no meu hardened ta demorando pq to sem net rapida
<pqatsi> Geowany: eu vejo isso: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/
<Geowany> falam que o bicho é rapido, pode até ser, mas pra esperar o infeliz compilar eu não tenho paciencia
<pqatsi> e se nao for pra voce estudar os patches, nem vem comentar ;)
<pqatsi> GRSEC e PaX sao mantidos no gentoo
<Geowany> fico pelo ubuntu mesmo
<BiCoBoZ> rogerio, ae bom?
<Patricia> mito ou verdade, aplicativos compilado a chance de falhas etc é menor?
<rogerio> O problema meu é que quando ligo o compiz o processamento fica em quase 100% ai fica travando!
<BiCoBoZ> galera... eu quero instalar o ubuntu minimal para depois instalar as coisas que apenas uso...
<BiCoBoZ> há como eu personalizar usando uma maquina virtual
<BiCoBoZ> e depois passar para um cd
<pqatsi> [16/01-12:29:41] < Patricia> mito ou verdade, aplicativos compilado a chance de falhas etc é menor?
<BiCoBoZ> para poder instalar em varias maquinas
<pqatsi> TODOS OS APLICATIVOS SAO COMPILADOS
<Patricia> acabei de ler agorinha
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> srsr
<pqatsi> bom, os em C pelo menos :D
<pqatsi> todos sao compilados
<pqatsi> numa maquina ou noutra, mas sao
<pqatsi> o que muda sao opcoes de compilacao do compilador, que pode fazer as coisas piorarem ou melhorarem
<Patricia> pqatsi: evita dar um [quote] [/quote] enche o canal com a mesma coisa :~~
<Patricia> mmm
<Patricia> entendi
<pqatsi> Patricia: e so pra citar do que eu to falando mesmo :D
<Patricia> nao nem precisa, basta citar o nick
<Patricia> fui abrir as pastas de minhas musicas
<Patricia> cache de disco agora entendo
<Patricia> ¬¬
<pqatsi> Patricia: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D
<pqatsi> Patricia: piora quando voce tem que escanear disco
<Patricia> mmm
<junixbr> Patricia, as chances de falhas estão diretamentes relacionadas a qualidade do código escrito
<junixbr> independente se é compilado ou interpretado
<pqatsi> junixbr: exato
<pqatsi> :D
<Patricia> mmm
<pqatsi> junixbr: isso me lembra do caso do while 1=1 :p
<Patricia> eque
<junixbr> compilado (e.g. C++)
<Patricia> na pratica
<junixbr> interpretado (e.g. python)
<Patricia> instalei o kmess e começou a dar erros
<Patricia> removi/instalei pelo apt-get e mesma coisa
<Patricia> compilei e agora funciona
<pqatsi> Patricia: vc viu o que te mandei do kmess?
<pqatsi> aquilo la era bug
<pqatsi> se vc puxou a versao mais nova, veio arrumada
<junixbr> outra coisa importante... erros de instalação as vezes não são erros de programação
<Patricia> sim, mas o que estava havendo aki é bem difernte
<Patricia> diferente
<Patricia> mmm
<pqatsi> [16/01-12:36:02] < junixbr> outra coisa importante... erros de instalação as vezes não são erros de programação
<pqatsi> nao, só de autoconf mal programado :p
 * pqatsi já pegou muito autoconf mal educado
<Patricia> mmm
<junixbr> exatamente
<junixbr> Patricia, o que é kmess?
<Patricia> cliente para msn
<Detch> pqatsi, se eu tenho uma aplicação 32 e outra source eu tenho que baixar as lib pra x86 e 64 ?
<Detch> ou so uma das 2 resolve
<pqatsi> se vc tem source
<pqatsi> compila e vai sair do jeito que vc precisa
<pqatsi> simples
<Detch> pqatsi, eu tenho emesene e amsn
<Detch> ambos exigem gstreamer
<pqatsi> a aplicacao 32 bits rodando em 64, vai exigir TODAS as libs de 32 que usar
<Detch> eu tenho so que nao detecta
<pqatsi> e nenhum dos 3 precisa de compat. binaria
<pqatsi> todos tem versao fonte
<Detch> eh vo revisar isso aqui
<Detch> pqatsi, há alguma forma de usar wget baixando apenas o conteudo de um diretorio em diante por exemplo slackware-current ao inves dele copiar todas as pastas como em -r ?
<pqatsi> man wget
<pqatsi> procura por recursion level
<pqatsi> nao lembro a opt de cór
<Detch> pqatsi, ja procurei sim
<Detch> a mais parecida que achei foi a -I
<Detch> porem ao usar da erro
<pqatsi>        -l depth
<pqatsi>        --level=depth
<pqatsi>            Specify recursion maximum depth level depth.  The default maximum depth is 5.
<pqatsi> cara
<pqatsi> eu falei
<pqatsi> :D
<Detch> lol
 * pqatsi gostando do bom humor do povo do canal hoje
<Detch> pqatsi, eheh
<Patricia> tudo so depende de você
<pqatsi> Patricia: fala assim não que meu ego levanta :D
<Patricia> mas é serio
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<t1nhu> o debian possui uma acessibilidade parecida com o ubuntu?
<Patricia> 65mb livre de ram
<Patricia> srrssr
<Geowany> acessibilidade?
<Geowany> aqueles aplicativos para deficientes?
<pqatsi> Patricia: otimo
<pqatsi> podia ter 2
<t1nhu> não
<t1nhu> tou falando em gerenciar o sistema
<t1nhu> em acessar arquivos e programas
<pqatsi> nossa
<pqatsi> acessibilidade nao e nada disso t1nhu
<Patricia> :P
<t1nhu> então
<t1nhu> usabilidade?
<t1nhu> ;x
<Geowany> os dois usam o apt
<Geowany> usei muito tempo o debian, uso hoje meu ubuntu como se ainda estivesse no debian
<Geowany> é praticamente a mesma coisa
<t1nhu> é que o ubuntu começa com td pronto
<t1nhu> ouvi dizer que o debian nem começa com ambiente desktop
<Geowany> mentira
<omelete> começa sim
<t1nhu> ufa
<Geowany> tem cd de instalação que já vem com xfce/lxde ou gnome e até mesmo o kde
<omelete> netinstall q ñ tem
<t1nhu> o lenny vem prontinho?
<Geowany> o ubuntu também tem um "netinstall"
<Geowany> muita gente vive reclamando do GNOME e não sabe disso
<t1nhu> desisti do ubuntu
<Geowany> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<t1nhu> meu note sis não acompanhou a evolução do sistema
<Geowany> t1nhu: desistiu do ubuntu e quer usar debian?
<t1nhu> eu adoro o ubuntu
<t1nhu> mas após trocar o 10.04 pra o 10.10 meu pc não pára de travar
<Geowany> t1nhu: tentou instalar pelo alternate?
<t1nhu> alternate?
<Geowany> t1nhu: muita gente tá fazendo downgrade
<Geowany> eu fui uma delas.
<t1nhu> tem como instalar o ubuntu 10.10 e voltar pra o 10.04?
<Geowany> voltei pro 10.04
<Geowany> não que eu saiba
<t1nhu> então como eu faria isso?
<t1nhu> ir pra o 10.04
<t1nhu> meu live-cd 10.04 não funciona
<Geowany> baixa outro
<BiCoBoZ> t1nhu, como se conecta na internet?
<t1nhu> wireless
<BiCoBoZ> Hummm
<t1nhu> mas não é isso que tá travando
<BiCoBoZ> eu sei...
<t1nhu> sem rede ele tb trava
<pqatsi> [16/01-12:51:51] < t1nhu> tem como instalar o ubuntu 10.10 e voltar pra o 10.04?
<pqatsi> praq voltar versao?
<pqatsi> [16/01-12:51:53] < Geowany> voltei pro 10.04
<BiCoBoZ> senão tu poderia instalar o ubuntu apartir de netinstall como os outros disseram
<t1nhu> netinstall pra versão 10.04?
<Geowany> pqatsi: formatei e instalei de novo
<Geowany> :P
<rogerio> esse ubuntu    Installation  MinimalCD  qual a diferença do outro?
<Geowany> pqatsi: eu voltei versão porque o LTS é bem melhor do que a versão atual
<Geowany> eu não "voltei versão" eu apenas larguei a versão nova e fiquei na LTS
<Geowany> deu problema no meu som
<Geowany> aquele negócio do pulse/alsa/oss
 * pqatsi nao acha
<t1nhu> pq eu instalei o 10.10 apagando o 10.04? até hj eu me pergunto
<Geowany> no 10.10 sumiu meu /dev/dsp
<t1nhu> EU SOU MUITO BURRO!
<BiCoBoZ> rogerio, o minimalcd instala as apenas o sistema basico... sem programas adicionais...
<BiCoBoZ> rogerio, e sem WM tambem
<BiCoBoZ> rogerio, ai depois tu instala o que for de teu agrado...
<Geowany> e la no trampo tem várias máquinas com ubuntu e todas na versão 10.04
<Geowany> sou nem maluco de colocar a 10.10 lá
<pqatsi> [16/01-12:56:09] < Geowany> no 10.10 sumiu meu /dev/dsp
<pqatsi> eu ja te falei disso
<pqatsi> e nao vou falar de novo
<t1nhu> 10.10 é cilada, FATO!
<Geowany> pqatsi: ja esta tudo funcionando aqui
<Geowany> não preciso dessa nova versão
<Geowany> =)
<pqatsi> rs
<pqatsi> aff
<pqatsi> voces reclamam demais
<pqatsi> nao tem a minima curiosidade de ler documentacao
<BiCoBoZ> eu tambem uso apenas LTS
<Geowany> queria só meu enemy territory funcionado, nada mais
<t1nhu> malditos desenvolvidores do 10.10
<pqatsi> a minima paciencia pra entender o que falam pra voces
<pqatsi> da nisso
<Geowany> jogar é mais legal que ler documentação
<Geowany> =P
<junixbr> Primeira imagem do GNOME3 para avaliação - usb stick : http://bit.ly/i1wM8X
<pqatsi> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<pqatsi> sem problemas nenhum
<Geowany> pqatsi: rodei o google que nem um louco atras disso
<pqatsi> Geowany: isso e problema seu. Eu acho conhecimento mais legal, mas vai de cada 1
<pqatsi> nao e rodar google
<Geowany> passei duas semanas tentando resolver isso
<pqatsi> google e ferramenta preliminar
<pqatsi> o que conta e documentacao oficial
<Geowany> pqatsi: eu leio documentação de openvpn, samba, squid...essas coisas
<Geowany> vou perder tempo lendo documentação de coisa pra desktop praquê?
<Geowany> o desktop eu quero é que funcione
 * pqatsi nao vai continuar
<Geowany> deixo os estudos para servidores
<t1nhu> o mais legal é o 10.04 funcionando sem travar e usando tuto pra instalar programas e resolver pequenos problemas xD
<Geowany> existe uma coisa chamada 7 anos sem tirar férias que ninguem tem nada a ver aqui, mas devem fazer idéia do que é stress
<t1nhu> nossa
<pqatsi> nah
<t1nhu> 7 anos mano?
<Geowany> passar o dia dando manutenção de servers, e chegar em casa a noite, querer jogar um pouco e ter que ler porra de documentação de uma merda que era pra funcionar sem problemas
<Geowany> =)
<t1nhu> concordo
<pqatsi> eu nao vou comentar
<BiCoBoZ> Geowany, que tu joga cara?
<t1nhu> plenamente com o geowany
<Geowany> BiCoBoZ: enemy territory
<pqatsi> minha diversao sempre foi isso mesmo
<Geowany> urban terror
<Geowany> o enemy territory tava frescando o som
<BiCoBoZ> joguei os dois já
<BiCoBoZ> gostei mas do UT
<BiCoBoZ> mas prefiro Counter-Strike:Source
<Geowany> pode procurar "enemy territory ubuntu 10.10 /dev/dsp" no google que vai aparecer muita gente querendo solucionar o problema
<BiCoBoZ> porra cara... a Steam tem que lançar um client para gente logo
<pqatsi> Geowany: cara
<pqatsi> eu te disse
<pqatsi> padsp
<pqatsi> isso resolve
<Geowany> não resolve
<Geowany> tentei isso també
<pqatsi> e por isso o legado /dev/dsp foi removido
<Geowany> também*
<pqatsi> voce deve ter tentado no script de lancamento
<pqatsi> tem que carregar ele no binario, nao no script
<Geowany> meu 10.04 LTS está perfeito aqui
<Geowany> outro dia passei foi vergonha
<Geowany> defendi o sistema com unhas e dentes
<Geowany> quando instalei pra pessoa, o infeliz do sistema de som não funcionava direito
<Geowany> quando plugava  o fone de ouvido, o som do speaker não mutava
<t1nhu> isso ocorria cmg no 10.04 tb
<Geowany> uma coisa tão simples, que até no windows 95 funciona
<t1nhu> mas ele tava assim no ruindows tb
<Geowany> o problema de fanboy é que só conseguem enxergar o lado bom do linux
<t1nhu> isso foi depois de uma queda eu acho ;x
<Geowany> outros mandam boicotar o pulse...eu acho isso uma "puta falta de sacanagem"
<t1nhu> até hj tenho o problema de não mutar o som
<BiCoBoZ> alguem ai jogo Counter-Strike: Sourcew
<BiCoBoZ> ?
<t1nhu> em meia hora começo a instalação do debian
<pqatsi> [16/01-13:06:42] < Geowany> quando plugava  o fone de ouvido, o som do speaker não mutava
<pqatsi> [16/01-13:06:55] < Geowany> uma coisa tão simples, que até no windows 95 funciona
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> voce foi infeliz nessa colocacao
<Geowany> porque?
<pqatsi> Geowany: o jacksense e via software agora
<pqatsi> antigamente era por hardware
<pqatsi> analogico mesmo
<pqatsi> quando plugava o fone
<pqatsi> ele mutava
<pqatsi> hoje nao
<Geowany> mas instalei e era pra funcionar como sempre funcionou quando eu usava o debian etch
<pqatsi> porque ele alem de detectar se tem plug no fone, ele sabe ate o que ta plugado
<pqatsi> se é um fone ou se era um mic por exemplo
<Geowany> mas não funcionou
<Geowany> e ponto final
<pqatsi> Geowany: varia de hda pra hda
<pqatsi> Geowany: O problema das Azalias é o seguinte
<Geowany> pesquisei no google a respeito do problema e modelo da placa de som
<pqatsi> esses senses cada fabricante usa do jeito que quiser
<pqatsi> nao adianta mto
<Geowany> é alguma frescura da placas da intel
<pqatsi> a Azalia dá os canais e os ADC/DAC
<pqatsi> e a fabricante liga como quiser
<pqatsi> Geowany: novamente, o sense é feito via software, e o sense e os jacks sao ligados como a fabricante quiser
<pqatsi> isso pode mudar até entre lotes de placa
<pqatsi> e admito, e um saco
<Geowany> o saco não é nem ter que resolver o problema
<pqatsi> Geowany: cara
<Geowany> o saco é o cliente/usuário precisando do computador e te enchendo o saco
<pqatsi> mas gente que NAO entende de informatica
<Geowany> chamando diretor, o caralho a quatro
<pqatsi> vai encher o saco mesmo
<Geowany> isso é um saco
<pqatsi> os caras nao compreendem e nem querem
<pqatsi> independente do que haja
<pqatsi> mas informatica e assim mesmo
<Geowany> pois é, eu abri mão disso
<Geowany> meu negócio é mais samba, squid, iptables...
<Geowany> meu foco é servidor
<pqatsi> Geowany: meu foco sempre foi enterprise
<Geowany> aquelas documentações extensas vale a pena ler sim
<pqatsi> Geowany: mas bem, voce ja viu como é minha paciencia ne
<pqatsi> eu sou meio que o Gerson dos Sysadmins
<pqatsi> Geowany: http://vidadesuporte.com.br/category/suporte-a-serie/gerson-suporte-a-serie/page/3/
<Geowany> pqatsi: pelo que me parece, a impressao que passei pra vc é que eu seria um preguiçoso
<pqatsi> Geowany: nao nao
<pqatsi> Geowany: a impressao que passou e que desiste rapido demais
<pqatsi> :D
<Geowany> se quiser conhecer um pouquinho do meu trabalho e dos meus amigos aqui na região
<Geowany> www.softwarelivre-ac.org
<Geowany> pqatsi: não é rapido, é que achei a solução mais rápida
<Geowany> eu tinha prometido pra mim mesmo nao sair do lts, mas tive que mudar de hd, e só tinha um cd do 10.10
<pqatsi> rs
<Geowany> minha conexão, teoricamente é "rapida"
<Geowany> pago mais de 120 reais numa conexao adsl de 150Kbps
<pqatsi> UahuhauHAuHuHauHAuHAuhUa
<Geowany> se e que da pra chamar de adsl
<pqatsi> voce se conecta com o alem
 * pqatsi corre
<Geowany> pqatsi: é
 * pqatsi lembra de uma pá de piadinhas idiotas sobre a existencia do acre :p
<Geowany> como dizem: # ln -s /dev/null /dev/acre
<robsonsx> ola
<Geowany> pqatsi: entende a minha situação?
<pqatsi> uHAuhUAhUHAuHauHAUA
<Geowany> trabalho até dia de sábado
<pqatsi> Geowany: se manda dai po :p
<Geowany> chega o final de semana eu quero é as coisas aqui funcionando
 * pqatsi e do tipo que ja nao aguenta o interior de SP... quanto mais um acre da vida
<Geowany> pqatsi: só se for pela conexao
<Geowany> porque eu sou um ser misantrópico
<Geowany> anti-social
<Geowany> =P
<pqatsi> voce me lembrou um artigo
<Geowany> pqatsi: entende a situação agora?
<pqatsi> nossa, ate quando nao quero zoar o acre eu preciso faze-lo
<pqatsi> oia q droga
<Geowany> não "voltei" pro 10.04 simplesmente por esse problema de som
<Geowany> e nem por capricho...
<Geowany> saem menos atualizações, menos downloads pra fazer
<Geowany> sendo que o xfce é bem estável
<pqatsi> Geowany: http://unknownblogueira.com/2010/12/misantropia-doenca-ou-estilo-de-vida/
<Geowany> eu tava usando kde, passava alguns dias sem muitos downloads de atualizações
<Geowany> quando saia alguma atualização mais complexa, o kde atualizava todinho
<pqatsi> Geowany: http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7120/acre.png
<pqatsi> foi mal
<pqatsi> :D
<t1nhu> Geowany, posso abrir pvt ctg?
<pqatsi> nossa, permissao pra pvt
<t1nhu> pra tirar algumas dúvidas sobre debian
<Geowany> t1nhu: sem problemas
<t1nhu> tem mta gente que dá fora quando vc abre pvt ;P
<pqatsi> depende do porque do pvt ne
<pqatsi> se
<pqatsi> voce
<pqatsi> ficar
<pqatsi> mandando
<pqatsi> coisas
<pqatsi> assim
<t1nhu> falo sobre dúvida msm
<pqatsi> usando
<Geowany> espera aí só um instante
<pqatsi> enter
<pqatsi> como
<pqatsi> barra
<Geowany> to lendo o artigo que o pqatsi mandou
<pqatsi> de
<pqatsi> espaco
<pqatsi> ai
<Geowany> pqatsi: kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> fica
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<pqatsi> dificil :D
<t1nhu> eu
 * Geowany se identifica com o pqatsi
<t1nhu> não
<t1nhu> sou
<t1nhu> do
<t1nhu> tipo
<t1nhu> que
<t1nhu> fica
<t1nhu> flaando
<t1nhu> assim
<t1nhu> porra
<t1nhu> !
 * Detch medo dessas coisas
<Geowany> tmb não entra como HxH no batepapo da uol né?
<pqatsi> Então fala tudo numa frase so, explique-se e ponto final. Se a pessoa achar que deve responder, otimo
<pqatsi> mas exponha tua ideia de uma so vez, sem ficar enrolando. Aprender a escrever é util também
<Geowany> pqatsi: De preferência, escrevendo (ou tentando) um bom português.
<t1nhu> com ctz
<Geowany> Eu tenho pavor de quem escreve em miguxês.
<pqatsi> Geowany: Sssssiiiiimmmmm
 * pqatsi se identifica com o Geowany 
<Geowany> Ou abrevia coisas como Você em "vs"
<pqatsi> vs pra mim é versus
<Geowany> pqatsi: qualquer dia desses eu testo o oss4
<Geowany> =P
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> Geowany: quando testar
<pqatsi> compile do HG
<pqatsi> e melhor
<pqatsi> e rola o make deb :D
<pqatsi> fica fino
<Geowany> HG?
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> mercurial
<pqatsi> tipo um "svn"
<Geowany> Geralmente eu uso o checkinstall.
<pqatsi> nem precisa
<pqatsi> o oss gera o .deb
<pqatsi> tem alvo pra isso
<pqatsi> o oss4 era pago e comercial, e ficou algo muito bem feito
<Geowany> pqatsi: será que tem alguma previsão de alguma distro aderir o oss4?
<pqatsi> Geowany: basicamente depois do hg pull, voce faz cd oss-hg ; mkdir build ; cd build ; ../configure ; make deb
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> nao aderem por lobby ao alsa
<pqatsi> porque as pessoas tem preconceito sobre o oss4 por causa do fiasco do tosco e porco oss3
<pqatsi> que AINDA vem no kernel nao sei pra q
<Geowany> só uma pergunta, e os jogos/softwares antigos que usam oss?
<Geowany> pqatsi: eu já consegui perceber que um não tem praticamente nada a ver com o outro
<pqatsi> nao
<pqatsi> Geowany: a aplicacao que sabe usar oss4 por exemplo, pode manipular mixers igual o pulseaudio
<pqatsi> leia-se, ajustar o volume, o nome de exibicao no mixer, etc...
<pqatsi> fora outras coisas
<pqatsi> Geowany: 100% compativel
<pqatsi> o oss4 mantem total compatibilidade
<Geowany> aaaaaaaaah! isso que queria ler
<pqatsi> so que alem do que tem la
<pqatsi> eles implementam mais coisas
<pqatsi> o oss4 e continuacao do oss3
<pqatsi> mas eles resolveram praticamente tudo que enchia o raio do saco
<pqatsi> e ainda arrumaram o vmix
<Geowany> http://www.opensound.com/
<Geowany> é esse?
<pqatsi> que é o "pulseaudio" rodando em kernel
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> Geowany: com vmix o programa pode dar lock a vontade no device
<pqatsi> que ainda assim 32 programas podem tocar simultaneamente
<pqatsi> e com um volume pra cada aplicacao
<Geowany> aaaaaaaaaaaaah tá!
<pqatsi> fora o mixer que é bonito
<Geowany> entendi
<Geowany> meu emulador de psx só roda se não tiver ninguem tocando.
<pqatsi> Geowany: roda em espaço de kernel
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> no alsa e assim tb
<pqatsi> por isso se usa o pulse
<Geowany> pqatsi: eu utilizo o mixer do xfce, será que tem algum problema?
<pqatsi> voce vai passar a usar o mixer do oss
<pqatsi> o mixer do xfce vai funcionar normal
<Geowany> o mixer do xfce é melhor até do que o do kde
<pqatsi> mas nao vai ter quase nada de funcionalidade
<pqatsi> xo te mostrar
<Geowany> ah ta
<pqatsi> (se é q tem imagem da versao do hg)
<Geowany> é esse site mesmo?
<Geowany> opensound.com
<Geowany> ?
<pqatsi> o
<pqatsi> o da versao mais nova e mais legal do que isso
<pqatsi> mas serve pra mostrar
<pqatsi> Geowany: sim, o site e esse
<pqatsi> mas o mercurial ta nouitro servidor
<pqatsi> os arquivos - somente
<pqatsi> o do site ainda e velho
<pqatsi> o melhor e pegar o mercurial
<Geowany> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<pqatsi> Geowany: http://img108.imageshack.us/i/ossxmixgs9.png/sr=1
<Geowany> MEEEEEEEEEEEEEENHA NOOOOOOSSAAAAAAAAAA!
<Geowany> Esse mixer é coisa do capeeeeeeeeeeta!
<Geowany> kkkkk
<pqatsi> isso
<pqatsi> Obtaining the OSS Source using Mercurial
<pqatsi> usa esse :D
<pqatsi> NO_WARNING_CHECKS=yes /opt/oss-devel/configure --enable-libsalsa=NO
<pqatsi> literalmente isso :D
<pqatsi> make
<pqatsi> sudo make deb
<pqatsi> sudo dpkg -i oss*.deb
<pqatsi> ele gera tudo
<pqatsi> ta certinho esse guia
<pqatsi> Geowany: gostou do que viu ne
<victor03> Ola pessoal, eh o seguinte instalei o burg no meu ubuntu ae tah td blz, soh q aparece 4 icones do ubuntu noot, qria deixar somente 1... como proceder??/
<pqatsi> Geowany: esses vmix0-out ai
<pqatsi> cada um desses e uma aplicacao
<pqatsi> :D
<Geowany> pqatsi: tenho um amigo que vai adorar ver isso aí
<Geowany> foda que ele só instala as coisas estando bebado
<pqatsi> Geowany: fora que a qualidade do audio e mto superior
<Geowany> outro dia ele instalou um conky muuuuuuito bacana
<pqatsi> notei isso na minha audigy2 platinum q tenho no lab
<Geowany> perguntei de onde ele pegou o script, ele falou que não lembra pq tava bebado
<pqatsi> UHAuHAuhUAhUHAuHAuA
<pqatsi> parece eu configurando MTA :D
 * pqatsi adora configurar servicos estranhos com alcool e metal na veia :D
<Geowany> ainda não coloquei metal hoje
<Geowany> ta rolando um The Beatles aqui
<Geowany> pqatsi: curte mais o quê?
 * pqatsi #nowplaying Faun - Egil Saga (2:49 / 5:09)
<Geowany> Black, Death, Heavy, Power?
 * pqatsi #nowplaying Dream Theater - The Dark Eternal Night (0:03 / 8:53)
<Geowany> Não conheço Faun.
 * pqatsi #nowplaying Matmatah - Lambe An Dro (0:03 / 4:01)
<pqatsi> matmatah e um rock frances
<pqatsi> gostosinho até
 * pqatsi #nowplaying Kapela Ze Wsi Warszawa - Polka Szydlowiecka (0:05 / 2:37)
<pqatsi> folk folk and folk!
<Geowany> pqatsi: http://www.lastfm.com.br/user/Geowany/
<pqatsi> principalmente polones, finlandes e tal
<pqatsi> eu nem sei se meu last ta atualizando :D
<pqatsi> xover
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> Loreena McKennit
<pqatsi> gosto dela
<Geowany> Gosto pacas de New Age/Celtic.
<pqatsi> UIA!
<pqatsi> tenho coisa pra caralho de musica celtica
<pqatsi> Geowany: http://www.lastfm.com.br/user/leleobhz <--- Ta atualizadinho sim
<pqatsi> Geowany: Loituma, Essa Kapela que eu conheci anteontem, Faun
<pqatsi> sao algumas coisas q curto
<Geowany> pqatsi: vou te adicionar
<pqatsi> uia, tem isso la tb?
<Geowany> pqatsi: curte aqueles atmosféricos na base do violão?
<pqatsi> defina atmosfericos
<Geowany> pqatsi: "viajantes"
<Geowany> e melancólicos
<Geowany> me amarro em Tenhi e Empyrium, além de Estatic Fear
<pqatsi> nao conheco
<pqatsi> violonistas em geral so escuto brasileiros
<pqatsi> e gosto do gramani também se tratando de instrumental
<pqatsi> (Deodora é lindo)
<pqatsi> Geowany: link in pvt
<pqatsi> procura essa musica e ve se gosta
<Geowany> blz
<Geowany> vou só desbloquear o script aqui
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> sou meio paranóico, uso o "no-script" no firefox
<virtu> e ai cambada
<pqatsi> :D
<Geowany> to apanhando é pra baixar
<Geowany> abre um negócio em russo aqui
<pqatsi> eh, normal
<pqatsi> eu tenho aqui, so que vai ser foda te passar usando 3G
<Geowany> pqatsi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdHXuw2KBBw
<virtu> vodka
 * Patricia que dia =)
<virtu> ae Patricia pra vc ai... to tentando tocar esta musica ai http://www.joebongiorno.com/product_info.php?cPath=17_18_20&products_id=165
<Patricia> abrindo
<Geowany> pqatsi: ah tá! achei um player aqui
<pqatsi> :D
<virtu> Patricia: to procurando a partitura dela =(
<pqatsi> virtu: tocar onde?
<virtu> pqatsi: piano amigo
<pqatsi> uia
<Geowany> pqatsi: é bacana!
<Geowany> isso é russo né?
<pqatsi> Geowany: por incrivel que pareca nao
<pqatsi> Geowany: polonesa
<pqatsi> Kapela ze wsi Warszawa (English: Warsaw Village Band) is a band from Warsaw, Poland which plays traditional Polish folk music tunes combined with modern elements. According to the band's creative manifesto, it was formed as a response to mass culture and narrow-mindedness, "which in fact leads to destruction of human dignity." Indeed, after the fall of the Berlin Wall and the expansion of the European Union to most of the former Warsaw Pact count
<Patricia> virtu: :)
<virtu> Geowany: o que se trata o vide do youtube que vc postou
 * pqatsi listening Geowany`s video
<virtu> Patricia: bonita a musica neh? eu to aqui com o tema de Romeo e Julieta que to treinando pra tocar para meus avós... fizeram 60 anos de casados
<Patricia> :P
<virtu> nem romeo e julieta se aguentaram por tanto tempo
<Geowany> virtu: uma banda de atmospheric/doom metal
<virtu> massa
<metilfenidato> Geowany: instrumentacao massa
<Geowany> metilfenidato: até video tocado por fan é bacana
<virtu> me lembra Blackmores Night
<Geowany> acho engraçado os comentários neles
<virtu> algo assim
<pqatsi> aaahhh
<Geowany> "me passa a partitura"
<Geowany> eo cara responde: "partitura? eu aprendi ouvindo"
<Geowany> kkkkkk
<Geowany> ou seja, são fãs mesmo!
<pqatsi> virtu: Tenho Under a Violet Moon
<virtu> pqatsi: teno quase tudo deles aqui
<pqatsi> eu aprendi a tocar violao de ouvido tb
<Geowany> pqatsi: adoro blackmore's night
<virtu> mas não escruto muito
<pqatsi> inclusive nao uso nada pra afinar o meu
<Geowany> a candice é fodelastica!
<virtu> eu tocava algumas musicas deles no violao
<pqatsi> LOL
<virtu> ééé
<virtu> violao tem que ser de ouvido
<Geowany> to vendo que vamos ter que abrir um #ubuntu-music-br
<Geowany> kkkkkkkkk
<Geowany> daqui a pouco nos expulsam daqui
<pqatsi> boa!
<virtu> sim sim
<virtu> o tal do andre
<virtu> vive me dando kick
<virtu> por falar de musica
<virtu> =P
<pqatsi> deixa o gondim registrar o canal
<pqatsi> ai boa :D
<Geowany> andre godim né?
<pqatsi> offtopic num domingao e canal vazio e bao
<virtu> tb acho
<peregrinator_six> #ubuntustudio já existe... :P
<pqatsi> so nun rola quando perguntam algo
<virtu> e ae peregrinator_six  motherfucker
<Geowany> pqatsi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aE0icLufcvM
<pqatsi> caaaalma tio, to via 3G
<pqatsi> mata o veio n :D
<pqatsi> vou tacar no youtube-dl :D
<Geowany> pqatsi: tenho um amigo ultracritico, o que configura o pc bebado, o cara falou que esse estilo é muito enjoativo
<virtu> entao...
<virtu> ta tendo a NAMM 2011
<Geowany> pqatsi: te falar, tentei usar ele, não funcionou direito aqui
<virtu> feira de novidades musicais
<Geowany> eu uso é o download helper
<virtu> e nesta feira a KORG lançou o KRONOS
<virtu> http://www.korg.com/Product.aspx?pd=598
<Geowany> virtu, pqatsi
<pqatsi> Geowany: o youtube-dl me permite puxar coisas quando to no console
<Geowany> brothers! vou tomar um banho, estou grudando na cadeira
<pqatsi> ai posso ouvir com mplayer -novideo :D
<gbs> já que falaram mplayer
<Geowany> pqatsi: é, tem uma dica la no sl-acre que o kazenin postou
<pqatsi> Geowany: o macete do youtube-dl é
<Geowany> vou indo, ja volto!
<gbs> Alguém sabe um excelente player pra linux em questão de post-processing?
<virtu> pqatsi: Geowany http://www.4shared.com/audio/GjDYF6YG/Kawai_ES6_-_Braveheart_-_Main_.html
<pqatsi> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<pqatsi> sudo youtube-dl -U
<pqatsi> pronto
<pqatsi> ai funciona :D
<virtu> som que fiz
<virtu> e gravei com o audacity
<pqatsi> Geowany: tanto o mplayer quanto o xine
<virtu> usando uma behringer como interface de audio
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> vejamos
<pqatsi> WEEEE
<gbs> No windows, no meu asus veio um player de vídeo que acelera o video pra 72fps e ainda tem post processing pra deixar tudo mais vivo
<pqatsi> finalmente alguem que usa equipamento de audio minimamente decente
<gbs> queria algo assim no linuqs
 * pqatsi com saudades do meu desktop com a audigy
<pqatsi> essa HDA é péssima
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> alguém sabe se tem como enviar o texto do BrOffice ou openoffice direto para a wordpress :D
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> ?
<pqatsi> gbs: voce tem que escovar os filtros de postprocessing do mplayer cara
<pqatsi> nao tem mto o que fazer nao, man mplayer mesmo
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W8: cara... eu vi isto la no forum do wordpress cara
<gbs> ok
<pqatsi> parte de postprocessing
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W8: mas em 2007
<virtu> 8)
<gbs> mas nunca vi nada
<gbs> sobre subir os fps do video no mplayr
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pois eu achei um plugin , mas o mesmo não funciona mais pelo visto , só na versão 2.4
<pqatsi> virtu: vo puxar seu audio aqui, guentamao
<virtu> deve ser isto que achei
<virtu> pqatsi: blz
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> virtu:  um , vou dar uma cata de novo no google
<pqatsi> [download] Destination: Estatic Fear - Chapter VII-LdHXuw2KBBw.flv
<pqatsi> [download]   8.7% of 10.75M at   10.18k/s ETA 16:26
<pqatsi> :D
<virtu> pqatsi: em breve devo conseguir gravar com minimo de ruido possível
<virtu> o me tem 3mb cara
<pqatsi> ja tem 2 youtubedl aqui, fica foda
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> com estás mesmas palavras , vou ver se acho , pois enviar o texto direto do writer para mim seria muito melhor :D
<pqatsi> virtu: arruma um mic decente
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W8: uma dica... pesquisa pelo nome do plugin que nao funciona mais
<pqatsi> a placa ja presta o minimo
<pqatsi> mic/captador
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> nossa , eu encheria meu site ali de post kkk :D
<garibaldi_> boa tarde a todos
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> virtu:  fiz isto ontem , mas vou fazer de novo , pois não desisto
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W8: deve ter algum cara que deve ter feito alguma observação
<pqatsi> tarde
<virtu> Cesar_Augusto_W8: esta é ideia... desistir, nunca
<garibaldi_> pra variar to quebrando a cabeça aqui
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> sim
<pqatsi> Cesar_Augusto_W8: voce que é o cara que quer blogar apartir do broffice?
<garibaldi_> alguém ai sabe como faço o boot pelo pendrive no VM?
<virtu> pqatsi: cara... eu tenho ruido em razão de estar usando a saida de fone de ouvido do piano para enviar o audio na line in da behringer
<virtu> pqatsi: tem uma leve diferença de impedância que gera um ruido bem no inicio
<pqatsi> aaaaaaaaiiii
<pqatsi> que dorga
<pqatsi> virtu: nao tem midi?
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> pqatsi:  sim
<virtu> tenho sim... mas nao sei brincar com midi ainda
<virtu> to esperando os cabos chegar para brincar melhor
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> o plugin é este sun-weblog-publisher.oxt , mas não funcionou aqui no meu
<pqatsi> virtu: midi no linux vai ser legal
<pqatsi> o alsa tem um modulo basico, voce levanta ele pra sua placa de som
<pqatsi> e o rosegarden ja puxa - por exemplo
<virtu> pqatsi: sim sim... eu to vendo aqui umas questoes para isso
<virtu> pqatsi: por exemplo, meu piano tem um timbre muito bom... se eu gravo midi eu gravo dados, sem som, dai no linux terei que ter um vst
<pqatsi> errr
<pqatsi> sim
<pqatsi> mas eu ACHO que tem como voce ler o VST do seu piano
<virtu> pqatsi: porém só existe vst de piano bons para windows por enquanto
<pqatsi> nao me recordo
<virtu> pqatsi: este ACHO
<virtu> pqatsi: que estou pesquisando
<pqatsi> virtu: qualquer coisa, usa o wavetable da creative
<pqatsi> eles tem uns bancos grandes
<pqatsi> virtu: VST independe de plataforma, o negocio e onde vc usa
<virtu> se eu conseguir usar o timbre do meu piano... vai ficar perfeito
<virtu> sem ruido
<virtu> sem chiado
<pqatsi> leia-se, a aplicacao
<virtu> sem estrado
<pqatsi> virtu: eu nao lembro direito como funciona midi pq meu contato foi pouco
<virtu> hoje de manha eu tava estudando aquela musica do matrix, clubbed to death
<Geowany> voltei
<pqatsi> mas acho que vc pode puxar o wavetable sim
<virtu> pqatsi: cara midi é dados
<pqatsi> sim sim
<virtu> pqatsi: é como se tu gravasse o que tu fez no instrumento, mas sem som
<pqatsi> eu sei
<virtu> ahhh
<pqatsi> to falando assim, nao sei se a espec midi permite voce puxar o VST do instrumento
<pqatsi> virtu: eu sei como e midi
<virtu> o midi nao
<pqatsi> so  nao lembro a especificacao
<pqatsi> :D
<virtu> tu tem que ter algum software que consiga "extrair" o timbre
<virtu> algo assim
<pqatsi> da uma escovada
<virtu> e acho que isto depende muito do piano... um workstation eu creio que ja permite fazer isto
<pqatsi> as vezes alguem conseguiu extrair o wavtable de algum piano
<pqatsi> sim sim
<virtu> meu piano é um Kawai ES6... daqui uns 2 anos eu troco por um workstation dai
<virtu> =)
<virtu> hoe compraria um Kawai MP6
<virtu> dai gravaria direto na memoria interna dele e extraia tudo via USB sem problemas
<pqatsi> piano e algo que eu teria, mas n tenho $ pra comprar
<virtu> com violao é tranquilo tb
<pqatsi> se usar toda a habilidade que tenho pra digitar no teclado com o piano, acho que me dou bem :D
<virtu> uma interface de audio com jack proprio e resolvido
<virtu> da pra mntar uma banda de um homem só
<virtu> =)
<pqatsi> sim :D
<virtu> é um dos meus planos no futuro
<pqatsi> mas eu gosto mesmo de piano. eu tinha um, mas precisei vender faz tempo
<virtu> dos instrumentos que toco só piano que fiz aula
<virtu> o resto aprendi tocando
<Geowany> opa
<pqatsi> virtu: piano eu queria mesmo tocar, mas sem ter um e sem grana pra comprar um, fica dificil
<virtu> pqatsi: eu recomei com um teclado
<Geowany> pqatsi: e aí? ouviu Many Moons Ago tocada por fãs?
<virtu> ta a venda ele
<virtu> pois um piano digital bom nao baixa de 4000
<pqatsi> virtu: eu devo ficar falido de $ por uns 2 anos. esse lance de so estudar ta acabando comigo no sentido financeiro
<virtu> pqatsi: isto é foda... eu passei por isto em 2004 a 2005
<virtu> 2006
<virtu> =(
<pqatsi> :D
<virtu> dai ano passado juntei a grana para comprar o piano digital
<virtu> tinha 2 opções
<virtu> optei pela mais simples de recursos para não desfocar
<virtu> senão tu fica brincando com as funções e esquece de praticar
<pqatsi> :D
<pqatsi> o negocio e o VST ser bom
<virtu> quando ligado num note sim
<virtu> quando usado vst
<virtu> bueno..
<virtu> eu vou indo nessa
<virtu> la no musica pqatsi eu usei 2 layers para 2 timbres
<virtu> modern piano como lead e strings como sustain
<pqatsi> uia
<pqatsi> parece promissor
<pqatsi> to esperando chegar, 3g e fogo
<pqatsi> virtu: vai la mano
<virtu> blz
<virtu> ta em qto ai
<virtu> ?
<pqatsi> 1.1/3.9mb
<pqatsi> vindo a 4k
<pqatsi> praticamente uma discada :D
<virtu> fico aqui mais um tempo
<virtu> eu to treinando tb uma musica facil do dream theater
<virtu> é fácil para eles, mas complicada para mim ainda
<pqatsi> DT nao e facil nem a pau
<pqatsi> ainda mais aquela bateria monstro
<pqatsi> virtu: oloco! bonito mesmo a wavetable desse piano hein
<virtu> Through My Words
<virtu> esta qe quero me ligar
<pqatsi> até merece o fone da sony pra ser ouvido
<pqatsi> perae
<virtu> pqatsi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqzjYf1lmQY esta aqui foi a primeira que gravei cara... fiz algo semelahnte
<pqatsi> ficou supimpa cara
<virtu> mostra a caxinha que uso para ouvir
<virtu> =)
<pqatsi> o som do strings e bonito pra caramba
<pqatsi> virtu: deixei baixando aqui
<pqatsi> ja volto
<virtu> pqatsi: eu to indo
<virtu> se falamos mais alem
<virtu> fallow
<rickwap> boa noite a todos
<Thls> o ubuntu tem algum gerenciador de processos gtk?
<Giverny> Thls tem
<Ricardo__> bah saiu o debian squeeze rc
<Ricardo__> é a hora de ir pro teste
<Thls> Giverny qual o nome?
<RMonteiraum> tarrrde
<RMonteiraum> q bixera.... eu tava banido do servidor
<RMonteiraum> (*** Banned (cache))
<Geowany> kk
<RMonteiraum> euheim
<RMonteiraum> não entendi o pc do Banned (cache)... alguém sabe?
<RMonteiraum> porque
<RMonteiraum> :(
<robsonsx> alguem pode me ajudar pra instalar o mono
<garibaldi_> voltei...boa tarde
<garibaldi_> ainda não resolvi meu problema:
<garibaldi_> como dar boot na VM pelo pen??
<RMonteiraum> garibaldi_ qual vm?
<garibaldi_> perai
<garibaldi_> baixei no site da oracle
<RMonteiraum> VirtualBox
<RMonteiraum> ?!
<garibaldi_> oracle VM virtual box
<garibaldi_> to o dia inteiro tentando e não consigo
<RMonteiraum> ta usando gui no ubuntu ou ta usando pelo console?
<garibaldi_> ubuntu
<RMonteiraum> modo grafico?
<garibaldi_> olha, já tentei isso:
<garibaldi_> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename ~/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/USB.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/XXX -register
<garibaldi_> mas dá erro:
<garibaldi_> Cannot open the raw disk '/dev/sdb1-register': VERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
<garibaldi_> VBoxManage: error: The raw disk vmdk file was not created
<garibaldi_> sim, modo gráfico
<RMonteiraum> você ja montou o pen na maquina host (real)?
<garibaldi_> ele tá montado, inclusive já coloquei(argh!) o xp bootavel nele, pra testar uma máquina
<RMonteiraum> vamos do começo
<RMonteiraum> o q q esta no pen? uma maquina.vmdk?
<RMonteiraum> ou uma imagem.iso?
<garibaldi_> no pen tá o xp
<garibaldi_> fiz um pen bootável com o ruindows
<garibaldi_> e queria testar na vm, mas não tem a opção de boot
<RMonteiraum> é uma imagem?
<RMonteiraum> ou é o xp instalado no pen?
<garibaldi_> é como se fosse o cd de instalação, só que no pen
<RMonteiraum> hummm, ok
<RMonteiraum> você ja testou direto no pc?
<RMonteiraum> se ele boota pela bios, normal?
<Thls> Giverny qual o nome?
<garibaldi_> eu não queria....
<barna> garibaldi_, monta a .iso como se fosse um cd no virtualbox! é mais facil!
<garibaldi_> ruindows pra mim, só no virtual, hehehe
<RMonteiraum> pois eh...
<RMonteiraum> barna é verdade
<garibaldi_> mas não entendeu....fiz o pen com o xp e queria instalar ele na vm
<garibaldi_> exemplo:
<RMonteiraum> barna se eu entendi, ele quer usar o pen como um CD
<RMonteiraum> e quer testar ele antes
<garibaldi_> se eu colocasse o ubuntu para instalar pelo pen na vm, tbm não conseguiria
<RMonteiraum> na vm
<RMonteiraum> garibaldi_ é isso?
<garibaldi_> sim, mas quero que minha vm tenha a opção de boot pelo pen, não interessando qual so tá nele
<barna> garibaldi_, qual vbox vc ta usando? o oem ou non-free?
<garibaldi_> a VM só tem opção de boot pelo HD, CD, disquete e LAN
<garibaldi_>  oracle VM virtual box
<RMonteiraum> garibaldi_ o melhor, é você colocar a ISO no pen e mandar dar boot pela iso direto no pen...
<garibaldi_> baixei o pacote .deb no site da oracle
<garibaldi_> mas na vm não existe essa opção
<RMonteiraum> usar o pen como cd eu ainda não tentei...
<garibaldi_> já consegui que a vm reconheça o pen como unidade, mas não como opção de boot
<barna> garibaldi_, kra, conselho! coloca o repositorio da oracle no seu ubuntu e instala por lá!
<barna> dai instala o non-free! pq o OEM não tem suporte a usb!
<garibaldi_> como faz isso? google? hehehe
<barna> garibaldi_, ja te passo o link!
<garibaldi_> ok
<RMonteiraum> garibaldi_ http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php?topic=46500.0
<RMonteiraum> ve se isso resolve
<barna> garibaldi_, qual ubuntu vc ta usando?
<garibaldi_> 10.04
<barna> 32 ou 64bits?
<garibaldi_> 32
<barna> ok!
<barna> garibaldi_, entra nesse link! http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<barna> e leia no fim da pagina "Debian-based Linux distributions"
<barna> lá tem as infos de como coloca o repositorio!
<garibaldi_> valeu...tinha baixado nesse site, mas não tinha lido o lance do non free
<barna> garibaldi_, eu to entrando numa reunião agora! num vou poder ajudar muito daki pra frente!
<garibaldi_> valeu..já ajudou bastante...obrigado
<barna> garibaldi_, d nada!
<barna> + tarde eu posso ajudar +
<garibaldi_> ok
<BiCoBoZ> ai boa tarde galera
<BiCoBoZ> sei que aqui não é lugar...
<BiCoBoZ> mas o que pensam a respeito dos APU da AMD...
<BiCoBoZ> os FUSION?
<barna> BiCoBoZ, tente o #vivaolinux, #linux4fun, #linuxajuda, #underbit e ##ubuntu-br-offtopic (com 2#)
<BiCoBoZ> barna, obrigado...
<barna> BiCoBoZ, d nada!
<Ernandes> puff
<RMonteiraum> >>>Detector de clones: *!*@201.82.203.171 klebers[`
<RMonteiraum> >>>Detector de clones: *!*@201.82.203.171 otubo[AF`
<RMonteiraum> >>>Detector de clones: *!*@201.82.203.171 Ursinha`
<RMonteiraum> vish
<Ernandes> pirataria
<Patricia> O.o
<Patricia> Ursinha`:~# nao é vc :S
<Patricia> :-[
<RMonteiraum> :-9
<Patricia> :(
<khyron> boa tarde
<khyron> pessoal alguem ai sabe se ja tem alguma atualização do wine, que rode jogo com direct x
<khyron> to tentando joga priston no linux, mas nao tem o q faça esse negocio roda
<francisco_> Boa tarde, Pessoas...
<Heitor> como faço para saber quando de memória o meu linux reconhece?
<pqatsi> free -m
<pqatsi> ?
<Heitor> ele esta mostrando 370 mais eu tenho 4GB
<pqatsi> ??
<Heitor> será que ele não esta reconhecendo os 4GB?
<pqatsi> Heitor: coloca isso no paste
<pqatsi> !paste | Heitor
<ubottu-br> Heitor: pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<pqatsi> saida do comando
<pqatsi> free -m
<Heitor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554831/
<Heitor> esta e saida quando digito o comando free -m
<Patricia> 94 kb demora quanto tempo par carregar em uma net 3G
<Patricia> *para
 * Patricia KIBGE
<Heitor> !paste
<ubottu-br> pastebin é um serviço para postar saídas de várias linhas, assim você não enche o canal de texto. O pastebin do Ubuntu está em http://paste.ubuntu.com | Para postar !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit para postar direto da linha de comando | Não se esqueça de nos mostrar depois a URL gerada pelo paste! | Conheça nosso plugin de Paste para o Xchat2: http://goo.gl/zu4w
<Heitor> Pessoal não estou conseguindo instalar o plugin "paste.py"
<Heitor> alguem pode me dar uma dica
<Heitor> quando executo a seguinte linha de comando
<Heitor> cd ~/.xchat2 ; wget -c http://people.ubuntu.com/~heitor/xchat/paste.py
<Heitor> da um erro de pagina não encontrada
<Giverny> Heitor o link tá off
<Heitor> como faço Giverny
<Giverny> não faz nego
<Giverny> tá off o link
<Giverny> ;T
<Giverny> posta aqui -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Heitor> blz, eu so queria instalar este plugin na minha estação
<Giverny> Heitor vê se funciona esse ae
<virtu> e ai cambada
<Giverny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/554841/
<Giverny> só usar: paste.py texto.txt
<Giverny> o texto.txt é o que vai ser enviado pro paste
<Giverny> ;/
<Giverny> virtu fala
<virtu> bom neh
<Giverny> bom sim
<Heitor> como eu instalo Giverny
<Haddem> ola
<Haddem> alguem sabe se meu linux for x86_64, tem como eu instalar libs 32 nela?
<Haddem> se for 64bits eu tambem instalar o 32bits?
<Heitor> Giverny, esta dando erro no tag "import twill"
<Heitor> tenho que instalar algo á mais
<Heitor> ?
<diegoholiveira> galera, alguem pode me ajudar com um problema com  o chown?
<diegoholiveira> estou subindo um arquivo .tar.gz pro meu server usando scp, ate ai tudo bem, porem quando eu descompacto esse arquivo ele fica sob a minha propriedade, dai eu preciso alterar isso pra que o dono dele seja o usuario www-data, porem eu só consigo alterar usando o sudo chown, apenas com chown ele não me deixa alterar a propriedade do arquivo. alguem sabe me explicar porque?
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: O dono do arquivo é o dono.
<FernandoBasso> Upar o arquivo pra um server não vai mudar isso.
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, como assim? o dono do arquivo não pode alterar a propriedade dele pra outro user?
<FernandoBasso> Está acessando com ssh, não é?
<diegoholiveira> sim, com ssh
<FernandoBasso> Mas você tá acessando o servidor com o user dono do arquivo?
<diegoholiveira> sim
<diegoholiveira> estou logado como dono do arquivo, e mesmo assim não posso alterar a propriedade dele.
<FernandoBasso> Mas pera e...
<FernandoBasso> O server é que user? E o user dono do arquivo, no computador que criou ele é qual?
<diegoholiveira> eu faço up do arquivo atraves de scp com o usuario deploy. depois descompacto e tento alterar a propriedade dele tambem com o user deploy.
<FernandoBasso> Mas o dono é o deploy?
<diegoholiveira> sim
<FernandoBasso> Mas e o user no pc que recebe o arquivo é qual?
<diegoholiveira> então, quem recebe o arquivo no servidor é o deploy, tanto que o arquivo fica no /home/deploy.
<diegoholiveira> no arquivo aonde é gerado os arquivos eu cato a ultima versão do servidor svn usando o usuario deploy tambem
<diegoholiveira> toda a operação é com o usuario deploy. porem, o apache só le coisas que percentem ao usuario www-data e eu não quero alterar esse padrão do apache
<diegoholiveira> cara, é bizarro porque teoricamente deveria funcionar
<FernandoBasso> Que permissão tem /home/deploy?
<diegoholiveira> 755
<diegoholiveira> o comando chgrp funciona, o chmod funciona, mas o chown não. hahaha. brincadeira isso :(
<FernandoBasso> O chown nem como root?
<diegoholiveira> como root funciona
<FernandoBasso> Mas eu não entendi bem ainda.
<diegoholiveira> mas não queria dar ao programa de deploy permissão de root, esse programa será usado pela equipe de desenvolvimento, e a rotatividade de devels é alta demais na empresa.
<FernandoBasso> O arquivo vem de outro pc?
<diegoholiveira> vem do servidor svn
<FernandoBasso> Vem de onde e com que user? Vai pra onde e como deveria ficar?
<diegoholiveira> o script de deploy se loga no servidor com o usuario deploy, faz um checkout dos arquivos, comprime e envia pro server que fica no texas, sai do servidor local e se conecta ao servidor do texas, descompacta os arquivos, manda pra pasta /var/www e altera pra que o dono do arquivo seja o apache.
<diegoholiveira> é neste ultimo passo que eu estou com problemas
<diegoholiveira> toda a operação é feita com o usuario deploy
<Guest91130> boa tarde
<Guest91130> existe salas do brasil???
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, existe alguma forma do usuario usar o comando sudo sem pedir senha?
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<diegoholiveira> vc pode me explicar
<diegoholiveira> ?
<FernandoBasso> Por exemplo, eu tenho isso no arch, pra poder fazer reboot com um menuzinho no fluxbox sem pedir senha: %users ALL=NOPASSWD: /sbin/reboot
<flawin> #ubuntu-br-al
<FernandoBasso> Isto em /etc/sudoers.tmp
<diegoholiveira> saquei, mas no caso vc ali ta falando que todos os usuarios não precisam de password né?
<diegoholiveira> eu posso limitar isso a 1 usuario?
<diegoholiveira> no caso só o usuario deploy?
<FernandoBasso> Digamos que você está no grupo 'admin', você colocaria mais ou menos isso no /etc/sudoers: %admin ALL=NOPASSWD: /bin/chown
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Isso é caso sério de segurança.
<FernandoBasso> Deixar um user do sistema ter acesso ao chown sem password.
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, eu sei. :( infelizmente não to vendo outra solução se eu não consigo mudar a propriedade dos arquivos pro apache sem precisar do sudo :(
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Não sei quanto a users, mas cria um grupo, que só tenha o 'deploy' nesse grupo.
<diegoholiveira> o usuario deploy já tem um grupo chamado deploy só pra ele
<diegoholiveira> pode ser este grupo né?
<FernandoBasso> Então acho que pode ser.
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, pessima solução cara, mas infelizmente eu não to vendo outra maneira.
<FernandoBasso> Mas eu to achando que tem algo errado, sei lá.
<sandrossv> Boa tarde
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, é muito provavel que tenha algo errado. vou colar o script no pastbin e vc pode olhar pra mim?
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Eu tenho aqui arquivos em ~/Websites como o meu user como dono, e o apache roda normal.
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Acho que não é no script.
<FernandoBasso> Acho que é na config do server.
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: E se você faz chown direto, você mesmo, e não pelo script?
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, mas pra isso eu teria que alterar o padrão do apache né, tirar fora o user www-data e usar o meu?
<FernandoBasso> Não lembro o que fiz aqui. Deixa eu ver se lembro.
<diegoholiveira> então, não quero fazer direto porque esse script é pra ser usado pela equipe de desenvolvimento, e eu nem sempre vou estar por perto
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Aqui também não tá rolando chown como user, mesmo o user sendo o dono do arquivo.
<diegoholiveira> viu
<diegoholiveira> é isso
<diegoholiveira> hahaha
<diegoholiveira> ainda bem que vc consiguiu reproduzir e não me achou louco. :)
<FernandoBasso> Acho que é assim mesmo.
<diegoholiveira> eu li em algum lugar que o usuario de destino precisa estar no mesmo grupo pro chown rolar sem root
<diegoholiveira> mas mesmo assim não rolou
<FernandoBasso> Eu não manjo nada de server na verdade. O pouco que aprendi foi pra poder estudar php/sql no meu próprio pc.
<FernandoBasso> Tenho uns dois ou tres virtualhosts e só.
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, eu to começando a trampar com gerenciamento de servers agora, minha função mesmo é desenvolvedor, to deixando isso de lado um pouco pra dedicar a servers
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: http://pastebin.com/SwUYYdYh
<FernandoBasso> Isso funciona pra mim.
<FernandoBasso> Não preciso mudar o dono de arquivo nehum.
<FernandoBasso> Eu estou no arch, os arquivos de config mudam de lugar, mas no geral é a mesma coisa.
<diegoholiveira> saquei.
<diegoholiveira> valeu
<FernandoBasso> E no arch o user é http, e não www-data.
<Giverny> isso ai depende do apache da distro
<Giverny> :D
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<Giverny> é bom adicionar grupos ao usuário etc
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Por que não adiciona o user deploy ao grupo www-data?
<FernandoBasso> (ou algo similar)
<diegoholiveira> FernandoBasso, já fiz isso cara.
<FernandoBasso> Ou o www-data ao grupo deploy.
<diegoholiveira> pode ser uma solução
<diegoholiveira> vou ver
<FernandoBasso> Poie é, eu não sei como funciona o apache nesses casos.
<Giverny> me parece que o usuário quem rege os grupos
<diegoholiveira> Giverny, como assim?
<diegoholiveira> a distro é ubuntu server 10.04
<Giverny> tipo usuário = Giverny Grupos a qual pertece o usuário Giverny = www-data audio etc...
<Giverny> diegoholiveira se você tiver muitos grupos ai o arquivo de configuração tá no /etc/group
<Giverny> aliás a maioria dos arquivos de configuração do linux tão no /etc/
<diegoholiveira> Giverny, saquei.
<diegoholiveira> vou tentar deixar os usuarios no mesmo grupo pra ver
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Você precisa mesmo mudar o dono pra www-data?
<diegoholiveira> acho que vai rolar
<diegoholiveira> fernandobasso, acho que não cara
<diegoholiveira> to testando isso
<FernandoBasso> O que eu tenho problemas, e até hoje não sei como fazer melhor, é pastas para upload por usuários atravéz do browser.
<FernandoBasso> Se a pasta não tá 777 não rola.
<FernandoBasso> Dever ter alguma config do apache ou mesmo no .htacces pra melhorar isso.
<FernandoBasso> 777 é coisa feia de se fazer.
<Giverny> hauh
<Giverny> man tem que entender permissões no linux
<Giverny> é até simples
<FernandoBasso> Não é problema de linux, nesse caso é mais a config do apache mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> O básico de permissões eu sei.
<Giverny> tipo o 777 é igual a rwx
<Giverny> ou seja read write and execute
<FernandoBasso> O caso é que o apache não aceita upload nas pastas.
<FernandoBasso> Ou seja, 'parece' que o apache quer rwx.
<FernandoBasso> Mas isso é inaceitável. Com certeza dever ter opções no apache.
<diegoholiveira> fernandobasso isso normalmente é causado pelo fato do apache estar rodando com um usuario e as pastas serem de outros usuario
<Giverny> deve ser alguma bobagem man no conf do apache
<diegoholiveira> fernandobasso é exatamente esse tipo de problema que eu estou tentando evitar ao alterar tudo pro usuario do apache (www-data)
<Giverny> isso gera conflito tb
<Giverny> :(
<FernandoBasso> diegoholiveira: Deve ser. Eu tenho tudo na $HOME pra não ter que ficar programando e mandando arquivo pra lá e pra cá toda hora.
<FernandoBasso> Pois é tudo no meu desktop mesmo.
<FernandoBasso> Num server a coisa certamente dever ser feita de maneira diferente.
<Giverny> decorei permissão com o método de binários
<Giverny> :T
<Giverny> 0 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
<Giverny> primeiro range -> 4 0 4 1
<Giverny> 00001111
<Giverny> segundo 00110011
<FernandoBasso> E se criar a pasta o user www-data algo como adduser --disabled-login www-data
<Giverny> terceiro 01010101
<Giverny> :D
<Giverny> o que tiver 1 no terceiro é x
<Giverny> o que tiver 1 no segundo é write
<Giverny> o que tiver 1 no primeiro é read
<Giverny> :(
<Giverny> Logo-> 777 = rwx
<Giverny> Logo-> 000 = ---
<diegoholiveira> galera, thanks. abraços
<Ernandes> aff
<t1nhu> Geowany, tá aí?
<t1nhu> ou pqatsi
<t1nhu> vou expor o problema
<t1nhu> baixei o ubuntu 10.04 alternate, seguindo o conselho do amigo Geowany
<t1nhu> a tela de instalação fica do mesmo jeito, parecendo um canal fora de sintonia
<t1nhu> tou tentando instalar o ubuntu num notebook acteon da cce
<t1nhu> celeron
<t1nhu> chipset sis 671
<t1nhu> video sis
<t1nhu> instalei uma vez o ubuntu 10.04 e tirei pra por o 10.10, agora não consigo voltar pra o 10.04
<ikam> olá a todos
<ikam> o icone do controle de volume do ubuntu 10.10 sumiu, alguém sabe como faze-lo aparecer novamente?
<FernandoBasso> Tem que clicar com o botão diretio na barra de tarefas e escolher "adicionar ao painel" e adicionar algo de lá, se não me engano.
<ikam> já fiz isso mil vez e não tem nenhuma opçãp de controle de volume para ser inserida
<FernandoBasso> ikam: Não é de volume.
<FernandoBasso> É algo como indeicator applet.
<FernandoBasso> Vem tudo num 'pacote'.
<FernandoBasso> t1nhu: Teria que tentar com algumas opções de boot.
<ikam> FernandoBasso, já inclusive tentei incluir a linha gnome-volume-control
<FernandoBasso> Não é isso.
<FernandoBasso> É algo com 'indicator applet' (em ingles).
<FernandoBasso> Não sei como é em portugues
<t1nhu> FernandoBasso, tentei de tudo já ;T
<FernandoBasso> t1nhu: Tentou outra distro?
<ikam> vc sabe qual o caminho para encontrar este applet?
<t1nhu> Debian, estou agora trabalhando na restauração da Xorg que eu desmantelei
<ikam> cara eu já estou quase jogando a toalha...
<t1nhu> Debian = Ubuntu piorado
<Giverny> t1nhu melhor = archlinux
<Giverny> t1nhu problema seu é que a sua placa de vídeo é uma ingrata sis
<FernandoBasso> Todas essas distros são excelentes. Não existe essa de melhor ou pior.
<Giverny> :T
<FernandoBasso> Melhor ou pior depende do tipo de user e de pra que vai ser usada a distro.
<t1nhu> Ubuntu é a distro da minha vida
<t1nhu> mas eu sou liso demais pra trocar de notebook
<t1nhu> aí a distro me deu um pé na bunda
<FernandoBasso> ikam: Digita isso num terminal: gnome-volume-control-applet
<Giverny> t1nhu só trocar a placa de vídeo
<Giverny> que você tá de volta ao jogo
<FernandoBasso> E se funcionar coloca isso em 'Startup applications', acho que é 'Aplicativos da sessão'.
<t1nhu> trocar a placa de um notebook?
<Giverny> t1nhu que tem?
<FernandoBasso> ikam: Mas como eu disse, o certo é o tal de 'notification applet' ou algo parecido.
<Giverny> t1nhu depende do seu modelo ai :x
<t1nhu> meu modelo é um notebook mto fudido!
<t1nhu> mas meu problema agora é outro
<t1nhu> alguém sabe como logar como root no modo de comando do debian?
<Giverny> su - ?
<t1nhu> não dei permissão pra minha conta pessoal (sou novo no debian) agora tou nessa de não ter autorização pra fazer nada
<ikam> FernandoBasso, Cara achei... é o "miniaplicativo indicador"
<t1nhu> nossa
<FernandoBasso> Ah, tinha um 'indicator' mesmo viu?!
<t1nhu> valeu Giverny!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ikam> sim
<ikam> eu nunca iria achar que aquilo iria fazer o controle de volume voltar
<ikam> valeu mesmo
<FernandoBasso> Sim.
<FernandoBasso> O controle é pra volume, mas o nome é outra coisa.
<FernandoBasso> Por que na verdade faz outras coisas além de controlar o volume.
<FernandoBasso> As notificações de email, empathy, pidgin, etc.
<ikam> FernandoBasso, sim eu vi agora
<ikam> FernandoBasso, vc sabe o pq esse applet some sozinho? aconteceu o mesmo em duas máquinas diferentes e com idiomas diferentes
<FernandoBasso> Acho que é bug.
<FernandoBasso> Tá cheio disso na web. Já me aconteceu também.
<FernandoBasso> ikam: gnome-volume-control-applet em 'Applicativos da sessão' deveria funcionar também, embora não ser o 'default'.
<ikam> entendi... vou tentar ler mais sobre este bug
<FernandoBasso> Não sei se *é* bug.
<ikam> isso eu tentei
<ikam> mas não surtiu qq efeito
<FernandoBasso> Vai saber.
<FernandoBasso> É que isso é coisa que o time do ubuntu mexe muito. Eles modificam muita coisa.
<ikam> eu acho que tem algo haver com a instalação de aplicações de multimidia
<FernandoBasso> Eles tem inclusive um repo próprio de desenvolvimento do gnome.
<ikam> pois é
<FernandoBasso> Ah, mas isso é coisinha básica.
<FernandoBasso> Não é algo grave.
<ikam> com "gnome-volume-control-applet" me fez aparecer um outro icone que me abre os controles de audio, mas não é o original
<FernandoBasso> Ah. haha
<ikam> uma coisa bem tosca para dizer a verdade
<ikam> bom te agradeço pela ajuda, até a proxima
<FernandoBasso> Até. Que bom que resolveu.
<LXR1> alguem usa o irssi? e sabe o nome daquele .pl que mostra uma lista do lado direito com os nicks das pessoas q esta no canal, igual no weechat, eu ja baixei faz tempo e mas nao lembro o nome :-S
<shallwe> wow boas tardes
<shallwe> bom voltar ao canal, já com uma duvida de costume >D alguem tem problemas com microfone?
<LXR1> nicklist.pl achei :=)
<t1nhu> qual é o comando pra ver o modelo da minha placa wireless?
<Spiritual> como faço pra deixar o ubuntu mais leve?
<Ernandes> desinstala
<Spiritual> Ernandes, e instalo oq?
<Ernandes> debian
<Ernandes> haha
<Ernandes> q coisaa
<Ernandes> pq pq pq
<sandrossv> Ernandes: ?
<Cesar_Augusto_W8> fale administrador :D
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-09
<lorenzo> Alguém aí?
<darck> Ola a todos! Preciso muito da ajuda de vcs, Meu PC conecta a internet via wireless, e eu quero fazer uma ponte da placa de rede wireless para a placa de rede a cabo, para q desta forma eu possa conectar um outro computador via cabo a cabo (add-rock), alguem sabe como fasso isto no Ybuntu 11.10?
<darck> *Ubuntu 11.10
<pqatsi> o problema nem é o modo ad-hoc (Nota: LOOOOLLLLL add-rock!)
<pqatsi> o problema é: qual a segurança da rede?
<darck> wep
<pqatsi> certeza?
<darck> sim
<pqatsi> porque WPA simplesmente não é possível
<darck> mais e wep
<pqatsi> wep pode ;)
<pqatsi> darck: assim, ponte mesmo (usando bridge) no network manager não é possível
<darck> pqatsi então como q eu crio isso?
<pqatsi> darck: cria uma bridge com o brctl, adiciona a eth0 e a wlan0 nela, configura o ESSID e a chave no iwconfig apontando pra wlan0 e depois pede ip na br0
<pqatsi> (o ultimo passo e pra propria maquina se conectar)
<darck> ferro!
<darck> sou novo no Linux, e o unico problema q tive foi este, mais por calsa deste simples problema terei q voltar para o windows pois tenho q ter esta opção
<darck> Não tem nenhum programa em modo grafico q me ajude nisso no linux?
<pqatsi> darck: via nm tem jeito, mas nao como ponte
<pqatsi> ele vai rerotear sua internet
<pqatsi> ai se ja for nat, vai virar nat sobre nat
<pqatsi> darck: E isso é uma reclamação que vivia fazendo contra o nm por sinal
<pqatsi> darck: mas assim, vc n precisa voltar pro windows
<pqatsi> a nao ser que queira
<pqatsi> (ate porque as pontes do windows são mais burras do que a gente imagina)
<pqatsi> so nào é tão automagico
<pqatsi> darck: a vantagem e q da pra vc fazer script
<darck> pqatsi eu sou novato em linux, quase tudo q vc disse ai eu li assim "blaa, bla bla, blablabla" não entendi muito, no linux eu clicava com botão direito > criar ponte> e pronto
<MarconM> bom dia meninas
<an0n> Boa tarde, alguém poderia me informar se o adaptador wireless TP-Link TL-WN321G funciona no ubuntu 11.10?
<an0n> Encontrei no launchpad estes dois links referentes a este tipo de adaptador https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543298    e    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578267 e pelo jeito acho que não funciona gostaria de saber da opinião do pessoal?
<an0n> Alguém poderia me ajudar?
<xGrind> an0n; depende. qual sua duvida?
<an0n> xGrind: sobre o funcionamento do adaptador usb wireless TP-Link TL-WN321G funciona no ubuntu 11.10?
<an0n> xGrind: Encontrei no launchpad estes dois links referentes a este tipo de adaptador https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/543298    e    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/578267 e pelo jeito acho que não funciona gostaria de saber da opinião do pessoal?
<xGrind> pior que nem sei cara. voce ja testou?
<an0n> xGrind: Eu inseri ele no ubuntu 10.10 e nao reconheceu
<an0n> Depois testei outros adaptadores
<an0n> um deles intelbras
<an0n> e funcionou normalmente
<xGrind> estranho
<an0n> Então fui ao launchpad e lá encontrei estes dois links que enviei a cima
<xGrind> vou dar uma olhada
<an0n> e pelo que parece eu acho que não funciona
<an0n> ok
<an0n> aguardo
<xGrind> an0n; ta foda mano ;/
<annakamilla> olá gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> alguem tem placa de rede d-link ai cabeada
<annakamilla> ??
<FlavioTrashPunk> ola turma..  alguem saca algumas barrinha de icones parecico com gdesklets ..  da atualidade pra eu pesquisar aqui..
<FlavioTrashPunk> cairo dock...  muito show
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-10
<Groselha> OLá pessoal
<_DS2_Minina_> olá
<Groselha> alguÊm quer uma empadinha ?
<_DS2_Minina_> rs... seria bom!
<Groselha> _DS2_Minina_,  abri um pvt com vc
<Groselha> é normal o ubuntu estar mais pesado de algumas atualizações para cá ?
<Groselha> olá
<Celso> Bom dia
<liberie> Bom Dia Celso
<lulu> tem algum programa para eu entrar nesta sala, que seja gratuito, menor de 1mb e se possivel portugues?
<DavyS> lulu: use o xchat
<lulu> xchat é para windpws xb?
<DavyS> s windows e linux
<lulu> mudando de assunto, alguem conhece o ubuntu ultimate?
<lulu> mudando de assunto, alguem conhece o ubuntu ultimate?
<DavyS> lulu: até onde sei a principal diferença é a instalação em modo texto
<DavyS> nunca testei então não posso falar ;/
<lulu> instalei o xchat, apareceu uma tela assim xchat:network list, como eu configuro para logar sempre aqui?
<DavyS> vai na lista e seleciona FreeNode
<DavyS> depois clica em editar
<Marina> beleza consegui
<Marina> uai, porue sai com o nome do pc?
<DavyS> seleciona a opção pra conectar automaticamente e adciona o canal #ubuntu-br aos favorite channels
<Marina> tem esse programa em portugue? ele ta em ingles
<DavyS> tá usando qual sistema?
<Marina> xchat  A multiplatform IRC Client
<Marina> Version: 2.8.9, meu sistema é windows xp
<Marina> estou baixando o ubuntu ultimate, tem 3,4 gb de tamanho, vou testa-lo
<Mario_> testando
<Mario__> o programa xchat para windows tem que comprar? não é de graça, que pena...
<Celso> acho que sim
<Celso> no inicio ate dava pra usar
<Celso> mas agora só pagando
<Mario__> vou ver se acho outro gratuito, vc sabe de algum, bem simples, com poucas funcoes, mas que seja de graça e portugues para windows xp amigo?
<EduardeCalibal> Olá.  Alguém aqui teve experiência com uso de cartões de certificação digital com Linux e saberia me recomendar uma leitora que funcione?
<Marina> oooooi
<Marina> pessoal, alguem sabe instalar o famelix linux pelo pendrive?
<Marina> pessoal, alguem sabe instalar o famelix linux pelo pendrive?
<xGrind> Marina; famelix? vc vai fazer oq com isso? ;x
<xGrind> distro pé de chinelo, credo
<Marina> mas ele é praticamente identico ao windows xp, menus, desktop muito parecido, tem jente que gosta...
<XJN> eu usava o famelix pra fazer backup como sistema virtual
<XJN> a uns 6 anos atras
<XJN> rss
<xGrind> Marina; http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14
<xGrind> famelix, brlix. tudo distro bugada. :(
<Marina> posso fazer um executavel para ubuntu instalar tudo altomaticamente apenas com clique?
<Marina> dentro do windows?
<xGrind> Marina; dentro do windows? como assim?
<liberie> Marina: nao necessariamente
<spiga> Marina: executaveis de windows e ubuntu nao se mistrura
<spiga> mistura*
<liberie> a nao ser para dual boot
<liberie> onde voce poderia fazer um app para redimensionar o NTFS e instalar o ubuntu na partição criaca com o espaco ganho
<liberie> mas e uma coisa bastante complexa
<liberie> e involveria diversos reboots
<liberie> por isso prefiro usar o proprio instalador do ubuntu e ter o parted(gparted) para realizar essa tarefa
<liberie> criar um do zero e meio que reinventar a roda
<liberie> DE PEDRA e vai chao ate chegar onde a roda esta hoje
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém já conseguiu instalar o GemPC Twin ou outro leitor de smart card qualquer?
<EduardeCalibal> Queria tirar umas dúvidas...
<Marina_> por que o sistema se chama 'ubuntu'?/?
<DavyS> Marina_: é uma palavra presente em várias tribos africanas
<DavyS> nunca tradução significa "humanidade para com os outros"
<Marina_> meu pc tem 64 mb de ram, 40 gb de hd, pentium 3, qual linux roda leve nele?
<EduardeCalibal> Marina_, o que vai querer rodar nesse sistema?
<EduardeCalibal> Quanto de clock esse seu pentium 3?
<Marina_> 1300mh
<EduardeCalibal> Ok, o que quer rodar nele?
<EduardeCalibal> De aplicativos, o que quer que ele faça?
<EduardeCalibal> Já tive 486 rodando apenas como roteador, funcionava bem, com 16MB, mas demorava um pouco a levantar.
<Marina_> bom, um navegador, um player, rede para deixar conectado com outros pcs...
<EduardeCalibal> Rede ok, player?  DVD?
<Marina_> sim
<EduardeCalibal> Para internet não vai ter grandes problemas.  Máquina com 1.3GHz rodando vídeos é um sofrimento, mas pode dar certo se a placa de vídeo não for daquelas sis incorporadas.
<EduardeCalibal> Tive muitos dias de testes com 1.2GHz com 96MB tentando rodar DIVX e DVD.
<EduardeCalibal> Tinha baixa taxa de quadros e fechamentos inexplicáveis.
<Marina_> nvidea geforce fx5200
<EduardeCalibal> Acho que a pouca memória dava jabu com o mplayer, o totem/kaffeine davam pau direto.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas para internet vai funcionar lega.
<EduardeCalibal> legal.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho como alternativa para você o pupy que é bem leve.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem distribuições específicas para PC mais fraco.  Se for entusiasta de configurar coisas até funcionarem recomendo um Debian.
<Marina_> esse pupy é mais leve que o xp? ele é em portugues?
<EduardeCalibal> Ele é mais leve que um 98 com recursos similares a versões mais pesadas do Linux.
<EduardeCalibal> Mas tem a desvantagem de usar um modo gráfico bagunçado.
<EduardeCalibal> Quando ao idioma, acho que só vi ele em inglês mas pode ser que tenha versões em outros idiomas.
<MarconM> Opa
<MarconM> boa tarde povo
<Marina_> ouvi dizer que o lubuntu é leve, mas ainda é pesado para pc antigo
<Marina_> boa tarde marconm
<MarconM> =]
<MarconM> o ae .. quais a novis
<xGrind> MarconM; eae diaba
<MarconM> 0.0
<MarconM> q isso
<MarconM> na frente da Marina_ nao
<Marina_> uai, marina é o nome deste pc
<Marina_> eu sou macho mano
<Marina_> pts, pc bagunçado este aqui
<DavyS> lol
<Marina_> trava demais, é muito lento, tem só 64 mb de ram
<Marina_> é pc de empresa
<Celso> e eu que pensava que na minha loja só tinha tranqueira
<xGrind> hauhauha
<xGrind> Marina_; esse MarconM é femea
<MarconM> 0.0
<xGrind> qual programa é bom pra editar video? tipo, clarear um pouco ele
<moskvat> socorram-me preciso transformar real em us_dolar para guardar no mysql algum help aê
<moskvat> de dolar pra real funciona que é uma beleza
<moskvat> #php-brasil
<moskvat> ops
<Guest88714> ola
<Guest88714> estou recebendo o erro 17 do grub ao iniciar
<Guest88714> alguem poderia me dar um help
<Guest88714> ?
<Guest88714> ja tentei varias coisas
<Guest88714> ?
<HUGO__85> alguem, alquem?
<HUGO__85> estou tendo o seguinte erro ao iniciar meu pc
<HUGO__85> GRUB Loading stage1.5
<HUGO__85> 2
<HUGO__85> 3GRUB loading, please wait . . .
<HUGO__85> 4Error 17
<HUGO__85> alguem pode me ajudar?
<lulamolusco> grub+"erro 17"
<HUGO__85> isso
<lulamolusco> poe isso no google e vc vai te material pra ler umas 3 semanas
<HUGO__85> pois eh
<HUGO__85> eu ja estou fazendo isso, mas ate agora nenhum dos tutoriais que eu peguei funciona comigo
<HUGO__85> sempre da um erro
<HUGO__85> se eu tento dar um mount na particao que tem meu ubuntu da' erro
<DavyS> qual o erro ao montar?
<HUGO__85> se eu executar "sudo mount -t  /dev/sda5 /mnt"
<omelete> -t tipo
<omelete> tem q especificar
<HUGO__85> sim, eu especifiquei... esqueci de digitar
<HUGO__85> eu coloco ext3
<HUGO__85> dai' diz wrong fs type
<HUGO__85> eu ja tentei ext2, ext 4... mas nao rola
<omelete> ñ usa -t
<HUGO__85> se eu nao usar, ele pede pra especificar
<HUGO__85> "voce precisa especificar o tipo do sistema de arquivos"
<HUGO__85> detalhe: eu vou no gparted para descobrir qual o tipo do sistema de arquivos e ele diz "desconhecida"
<HUGO__85> onde est'a meu windows est'a como "extended"
<HUGO__85> o unico que ele reconhece e' o do SWAP, que ta como linux-swap
<HUGO__85> alquem tem alguma ideia ai'?
<HUGO__85> e' possivel minha particao do ubuntu ter se corrompido, meu hd queimado... sei la?
<HUGO__85> o problema comecou qndo eu tava usando o ubuntu... o SO travou, dps a tela ficou preta... eu reiniciei e dai' comecou a dar esse erro 17 do brub
<HUGO__85> *grub
<DavyS> HUGO__85: o problema é em todas as partições?
<HUGO__85> cara... eu tentei dar um mount onde estava o meu ubuntu... testei onde esta o windows... nos dois casos deu esse erro
<HUGO__85> pelo Live CD do ubuntu eu estava conseguindo enxergar os arquivos da particao do windows...do ubuntu nao
<HUGO__85> mas dps de tanto mexer, agora eu nao enxergo nem os arquivos do windows mais
<HUGO__85> se eu nao tivesse arquivos importantes neles, formatava de uma vez
<DavyS> talvez seja algo no hd mesmo
<DavyS> nunca ví um problema assim
<DavyS> postou no forum?
<HUGO__85> eu postei no clube do hardware soh
<HUGO__85> do ubuntu ainda naop
<DavyS> posta no ubuntu-br
<HUGO__85> saquei
<HUGO__85> blz
<DavyS> talvez eles possam ajudar mais lá ;/
<HUGO__85> eu vou tentar por la entao
<HUGO__85> valeus
<lorenzo> Pessoal, como formatar o ubuntu, se quando eu coloco o pendrive bootavel com a livecd ele aparece: "Falta Bootmgr"?
<Suchorski> xGrind gay   [1.232 segundos]
<xGrind> Suchorski; kkk. seu win user
<Suchorski> sempre win   [1.232 segundos]
<Suchorski> muita coisa que uso só tem pra win   [3.728 segundos]
<lorenzo> Windows = junk
<xispirito> euaeaehuuh
<Suchorski> difícil acostumar a usar linux   [4.165 segundos]
<xispirito> hoje em dia só uso windows sendo pago
<xispirito> e bem pago, por hora
<Suchorski> UaUhAHHAuuhHHuhUUuauaAuH [48% Carregada] MMCCCXXX [Pressionado por 0.42 segundos]
<Suchorski> uma coisa que nunca consgui fazer no linux é rodar videos com vsync   [11.403 segundos]
<Suchorski> e instalar um driver igual ao do windows pra minha placa de som   [10.125 segundos]
<Suchorski> se a algum tempo eu tivesse feito isso   [6.318 segundos]
<Suchorski> de repente hoje eu estaria usando linux   [4.477 segundos]
<xispirito> posso saber de que placa de som se trata?
<Suchorski> é onboard   [1.529 segundos]
<Suchorski> ehuuehuhe   [0.546 segundos]
<Suchorski> é da realtek   [3.978 segundos]
<xispirito> ok, mas qual modelo?
<Suchorski> realtek hd audio   [4.539 segundos]
<Suchorski> chipset é o alc262 eu acho   [4.181 segundos]
<Suchorski> deixa confirmar   [2.059 segundos]
<Suchorski> alc272   [1.093 segundos]
<xispirito> hum, eu tenho um  note com realtek, 80 alguma coisa, funciona muito bem
<Suchorski> o chipset   [2.013 segundos]
<Suchorski> sim   [0.468 segundos]
<Suchorski> funciona   [1.124 segundos]
<Suchorski> mas pra windows   [4.274 segundos]
<Suchorski> o driver tem um equalizador interno que eu gosto   [5.896 segundos]
<Suchorski> que no linux nem tem   [2.075 segundos]
<xispirito> aqui funciona em linux e BSD, com oss
<xispirito> alsa fica o som podrão
<Suchorski> fala em pt-br agora   [3.728 segundos]
<Suchorski> pois é   [1.451 segundos]
<Suchorski> som alsa é fraco mesmo   [3.339 segundos]
<xispirito> alsa = advanced linux sound architeture, oss = open sound system, cada um com seus drivers e sistemas de som própios
<xispirito> para certas placas, o oss é muito melhor
<xispirito> especialmente as mais baratas =)
<Suchorski> hum   [1.622 segundos]
<Suchorski> pois é   [1.076 segundos]
<Suchorski> mas a equalização eu não consegui   [5.523 segundos]
<Suchorski> e uma coisa que gosto é o som   [3.994 segundos]
<Suchorski> e os videos   [2.247 segundos]
<Suchorski> não tinham vsync   [2.636 segundos]
<Suchorski> sei lá   [1.233 segundos]
<Suchorski> sem vsync eu fico nervoso   [4.165 segundos]
<Suchorski> vendo aquelas linhas passando no meio da tela   [5.335 segundos]
<lorenzo> Qual a partição do mbr?
<xispirito> video eu mal assisto, mas música eu não vivo sem
<Suchorski> xispirito eu vejo muito filme na tv pelo pc   [7.254 segundos]
<Suchorski> filme e seriad   [2.138 segundos]
<xispirito> placa de tv é osso, se for das ruins...
<Suchorski> xispirito não entendi   [4.088 segundos]
<Suchorski> placa de tv? de video você quis dizer?   [6.365 segundos]
<Suchorski> minha placa de video é boa   [3.837 segundos]
<Suchorski> é uma gt 335   [2.09 segundos]
<Suchorski> da nvidia   [1.326 segundos]
<Suchorski> saida hdmi eu ligo na tv   [4.337 segundos]
<Suchorski> fica show a imagem   [2.168 segundos]
<xispirito> não, quis dizer de tv mesmo, não sei o nome disso já que não uso, me refiro a estas de captura
<xispirito> que você pluca a antena de tv e tal
<Suchorski> ahh   [0.546 segundos]
<Suchorski> isso não tenho não   [2.028 segundos]
<xispirito> achei que era de uma destas que você falava
<Suchorski> eu baixo o filme na internet 1080p   [4.96 segundos]
<Suchorski> e reproduzo na tv   [3.307 segundos]
<xispirito> entendi
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-11
<xGrind> Kazenin; eae chunda
<Kazenin> xGrind, chunda ?? wtf ?
<xispirito> alguém ai já usou aquela vm Metasploitable pelo VirtualBox?
<xGrind> Kazenin; aquele. vc ta ligado kk
<xGrind> xispirito; q isso?
<xispirito> aqui dá um erro, como se a cpu fosse de outra arquitetura
<xispirito> xGrind, vm para testes de penetração
<Kazenin> xGrind, vc que deve entender bem deste assunto
<xGrind> Kazenin; gay, vc usa gwibber?
<Kazenin> xGrind, gay ? fizestes algum tipo de atentador ao pudor sobre minha pessoa pra ter certeza disso?
<xGrind> hauhaua. ta muito emo hj kazenin
<xGrind> o gwibber ta bugadão aki. ele nao atualiza mais as postagens
<Kazenin> xGrind, acho que pra vc comentar certas coisas tem que conseguir provar
<xispirito> 0.0
<xGrind> ta parecendo o Geowany ¬¬
<Kazenin> xGrind, se o software está bugado, reporte no launchpad e ajude a melhorar a qualidade do serviço
<xispirito> tigerrrkiiiiiick!!
<xispirito> porcaria ¬¬, http://imagebin.org/192955
<Kazenin> arch ??
<xispirito> sim
<xispirito> aha, consegui =)
<Celso> bom dia
<Marino_> quem ta í?
<Marino_> ?
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> o
<Marino_> ioi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> oi
<Marino_> vida o linux
<Marino_> cade o pessoal?
<Marino_> morreu!!!!
<pqatsi> que puta cara chato
<FernandoBasso> [_Lucas_]: Oi.
<FernandoBasso> [Mateus]: Olá.
<FernandoBasso> [Mateus]: :)
<deusr> alguém aqui já tem um modem 3G Huawei E173?
<UdontKnow> ae
<_default_> como posso saber sobre o ircd desse servidor que vcs usam
<novato_br> galera, depois que a m$ assumiu o comando do skype. Ele tem travado mto
<UdontKnow> _default_: freenode.net
<Elfon> ola pessoal
<Elfon> boa noite a todos
<lulamolusco> boa noite EduardeCalibal
<lulamolusco> ops
<lulamolusco> Elfon
<artusrocha> Elfon, buenas noches
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> PEssoal, como tá o ubuntu pra modems 3G e reconhecimento de novos hardwares?
<Elfon> só espetar e instalar?
<Elfon> pq faz um bom tempo que nao uso
<xGrind> Elfon; eae \o
<artusrocha> na maior parte dos dispositivos detecta normalmente, uso sem problemas
<Elfon> humm
<artusrocha> tem um pacote que é bom ter instalado
<Elfon> qual?
<artusrocha> usb-modeswitch
<Elfon> ih.,...esse nao vem istalado por padrão?
<artusrocha> voce configura pela applet do network-manager
<Elfon> artusrocha: aí é soda...pq tipow...no meu caso a net é 3G
<Elfon> acho q esse pacote deveria vir instalado por default
<artusrocha> uso o xubuntu 10.04, nele n~ao veio instalado por padrão
<Elfon> mas ok
<Elfon> humm...a ultima versao é a 11.04?
<artusrocha> 11.10
<Elfon> caraca
<artusrocha> a ultima LTS é a 10.04
<Elfon> ué...ouvi dizer que a 11.04 ou essa (11.10) seria LTS
<Elfon> mais uma coisa...o kubuntu tem a central de programas?
<xGrind> 12.04 vai ser LTS
<xGrind> artusrocha; acho que o 11.10 ja esta reconhecendo
<xGrind> esses dias fui instalar o xubuntu no pc da minha irma, e na instalação ja mostrou q tinha uma rede wireless e ia instalar os pacotes necessarios. deve ser a msm coisa com o 3g
<artusrocha> xGrind, é? não cheguei a testar
<artusrocha> o 11.10
<xGrind> eu uso xubuntu 11.10. unico problema é o skype q ta com o microfone zuado nessa ultima versao do ubuntu
<artusrocha> no 10.04 rola tranquilamente depois de instalar esse pacote
<xGrind> tava ate pensando em por o mageia de novo, mas sei la. o repositorio é muito pequeno, e pra baixar pacote e instalar é ruim pq tenho q ficar procurando dependencia ;/
<artusrocha> geralmente eu fico alternando entre Arch, Ubuntu e Tinycore
<artusrocha> mas esses dias instalei o PC-BSD
<artusrocha> ta em dual-boot aqui
<Elfon> artusrocha: ja usou modem 3G no tiny core?
<artusrocha> não
<Elfon> artusrocha: ele voa...so nao consegui usar 3G
<artusrocha> Elfon, configurar pelo network-manager é a forma mais agil que conheço
<artusrocha> gosta de distros leves
<artusrocha> mas esse é uma ferramenta indispensavel
<Elfon> ok
<artusrocha> tem uma imagem do TC com cerca de 40mb que vem com varios pacotes para configuração de rede
<Elfon> artusrocha: qual fica menor o dowload... baixar o cd e depois os pacotes de idioma ou baixar o dvd?
<artusrocha> mas não sei se rola 3g facilmente mesmo com essa imagem maior
<Elfon> me passa o link
<artusrocha> Elfon, link de qual? rsrs
<Elfon> tiny core 40 mega
<Elfon> eu usei o de 11
<artusrocha> Elfon, o de 11 vai rolar nem wireless antes de instalar uns pacotes
<Elfon> ok
<Elfon> artusrocha: acho q rede funciona sim...mas acho q só ethernet
<artusrocha> Elfon, sim
<xGrind> artusrocha; ta com o xubuntu agora?
<artusrocha> xGrind, mais ou menos
<artusrocha> instalei por uma imagem xubuntu 10.04
<artusrocha> mas n~ao roda mais xfce4
<artusrocha> troquei pelo LXDE
<xGrind> ja usou mandriva?
<artusrocha> já instalei para meu cunhado, mas não usei numa maquina minha
<artusrocha> o Laptop do meu cunhado veio de fabrica com mandriva
<artusrocha> e fiz o possivel dando suporte pra ele permanecer com linux, hehe
<xGrind> Elfon; ta com ubuntu ou mandriva ae?
<Elfon> mandriva
<xGrind> Elfon; o microfone no skype ta normal ae?
<Elfon> nada
<Elfon> nem
<xGrind> o.O
<xGrind> pensei q fosse problema no ubuntu 11.10
<Elfon> xGrind: skype é da MicroU$$oft
<Elfon> nem adianta entender
<xGrind> mas no arch ta normal
<artusrocha> até uns meses atras funcionava aqui
<xGrind> e ubuntu 10.04 tb
<artusrocha> não uso tem um tempo
<artusrocha> por isso não sei agora
<artusrocha> mas acho que ta normal
<artusrocha> hum, fiz um teste agora aqui e parece que tambem nao ta rolando
<xGrind> artusrocha; fdp de MS ¬¬
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-12
<artusrocha> xGrid, funcionou agora, desinstalei o pulseaudio e estou usando alsa
<artusrocha> xGrind
<Guest2314> Boa Noite
<ivanbajr> Bom dia. Tem como personalizar ou modificar o plano de fundo das pastas do ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ivanbajr> os[Linux 3.1.8-030108-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.10GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 76.7% free] disk[Total: 285.1GB, 33.2% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<ubunteiro-novato> bom dia a todos.
<ubunteiro-novato> gostaria de uma ajud pra configurar u awebcam generica, sem cd de instalacao ou qq coisa do tipo, era pra pluplay, mas pluguei e nao dei play.
<ubunteiro-novato> se laguem puder me ajudar de qq maneira, serei grato
<Celso> bom dia
<sagat> bom dia
<sagat> gostaria de saber se alguem sabe onde eu posso baixar alguma apostila ou livro sobre fibra óptica
<sagat> ?
<sagat> obrigado
<Marino_> pessoal, quero instalar o mint no pc, mas sem formatar e sem apagar o windows, tenho uma partição formatada em ntfs, como faço?
<Marino_> pessoal, quero instalar o mint no pc, mas sem formatar e sem apagar o windows, tenho uma partição formatada em ntfs, como faço?
<roht> formata em ext4
<roht> usa gparted
<Diguim> oi
<Rudineiw> Marino_ segue esse vídeo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4bk40yZgUM
<Rudineiw> recomendo usar o Ubuntu em vez do Mint, pois caso você necessitar de ajuda vai ser mais fácil encontrar uma solução
<Marino_> MAS EU QUERO INSTALAR O MINT ULTIMAT, POIS O UBUNTU TEM A INTERFACE FEIOSA
<xGrind> Marino_; tenta o www.xubuntu.org
<Marino_> o xubuntu e preguiçoso e nao tem todos os programas que eu preciso
<rafaelstanley> estou com o sftp habilitado, porem não consigo usar o ftp, tem como habilitar os dois?
<LACabeza> pessoal, alguém sabe como rodar vídeos em 10-bits no ubuntu?
<LACabeza> já tentei VLC, mplayer2 e um monte de outros e nada... =/
<xGrind> LACabeza; como assim 10-bits?
<LACabeza> tipo, é um tipo de encode.. não entendo direito tb
<LACabeza> bem, o vlc  do windows roda... o do linux não..
<xGrind> ja instalou o medibuntu?
<LACabeza> vou ver ser instalar o vlc pelo vai..
<LACabeza> ainda não, vou testar esse tb
<LACabeza> bem, deixa pra la, vou assistir no windows mesmo D:
<Um_cara_qualquer> pessoal, vcs sabem se tem um programa generico pra linux igual aquele do windows que acha sosinho as legendas?
<xGrind> Um_cara_qualquer; eu uso aki. calmae
<Um_cara_qualquer> xDDD
<xGrind> Um_cara_qualquer; sudo apt-get install subdownloader
<Um_cara_qualquer> tesao garoto
<Um_cara_qualquer> vlw
<xGrind> \o
<Um_cara_qualquer> xGrind, meu caro... cara ta dificil de acha uma certa legenda aqui =/ precisava de uma pequenissima ajuda se for possivel
<xGrind> Um_cara_qualquer; qual filme vc quer?
<Um_cara_qualquer> o nome do arquivo é: history.evolve.the.eye.720p.x264-nano.mkv
<xGrind> vc tem q ver o nome do filme cara ;x
<Um_cara_qualquer> ja pernei muitas vezes pra acha legendas... e dessa vez ta dificil igual as outras vezes tb kkk
<Um_cara_qualquer> entao
<xGrind> abre ele ae e ve o nome, dae fica mais facil. é q o programa procura no servidor pelo nom
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm tendi
<Um_cara_qualquer> pera la
<xGrind> achei ja
<xGrind> evolve the eye
<Um_cara_qualquer> eh... mas o nome do programa é evolve só
<xGrind> calmae
<Um_cara_qualquer> vo atras tb
<Um_cara_qualquer> ahahah tem uma porrada de gente atras dessa legenda tb
<xGrind> Um_cara_qualquer; isso ae é oq? episodio de tv?
<Um_cara_qualquer> documentario sobre a evolução dos olhos
<xGrind> dae nao acha msm kk
<Um_cara_qualquer> uahuahauha
<Um_cara_qualquer> acho q axei um forum aqui
<mateus> boa
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-13
<o67pc_> http://img505.imageshack.us/img505/2953/arrrgguy1cm2.swf
<o67pc_> Clique na cara
<o67pc_> Noo coitado
<o67pc_> o Andre_Gondim morreu
<o67pc_> sacanagem, eu gostava do cara
<lipe> nossa, kvirc ainda existe
<taranto> alguem com conhecimento de configuracao quagga + bgp ?
<xispirito> alguém ai de vocês usa yad ou zenity?
<ZNC> Boa noite novatos
<ZNC> zenity kdialog entre outros ^^
<ZNC> kdialog --sorry " XISPIRITO "
<xispirito> ZNC, você traiu o movimento, não conta
<ZNC> oh sorry
<ZNC> trai?
<xispirito> essa frase é demais, "traiu o movimento"
<ZNC> :P
<xispirito> tinha um punk amigo nosso daqui que vivia dizendo isso
<ZNC> ahahaha
<ZNC> xispirito, quem esta na moderação?
<xispirito> não sei
<ZNC> ab
<ZNC> ^^ abandonado
<xispirito> é o que parece =)
<xispirito> me pagando eu fico lol
<ZNC> kkk
<ZNC> como tah as coisas?
<xispirito> vão indo bem ZNC, se encaminhando como planejei
<ZNC> legal
<ZNC> xispirito, por meio de seus files não existe um modelo de controle de malote + controle de luz?
<xispirito> pra ficar melhor, só falta achar um jeito de mostrar duas checkboxes na mesma janela do zenity =)
<xispirito> ZNC, como assim?
<ZNC> pode ser em qualquer liguagem de programação
<xispirito> ah, não tenho este tipo de coisa não
<ZNC> o Sysadmin, terá um controle sobre todos os malotes enviado/recebido pelos Guiches, e um controle de luz gastos por /S
<xispirito> entendi, interface qt?
<ZNC> pode ser em qualquer coisa
<ZNC> o pagante apenas quer q funcione :P
<xispirito> ZNC, ele te pediu para escrever um para ele? heh
<xispirito> isso é massa
<ZNC> o controle de luz nem sei como funciona kkk
<ZNC> sim, montei um para farmacia ficou 10 :D
<ZNC> agora ele quer + esse
<xispirito> tem que ver quanto custa o kilowatt e medir quantos kilowatt ele gasta
<ZNC> então essa complica
<xispirito> por hora/dia/semana e etc
<xispirito> só não me pergunta como medir =)
<xispirito> liga o pc no relógio do poste que fica dez
<ZNC> ^^amanha vou ligar na companhia de eletricidade
<ZNC> eu estava vendo a turma da luz mede com algo eletronico estava pensando em bem pegar emprestado para ver
<xispirito> a única maneira que me vem a mente é alguém inserir, manualmente, através de uma interface, os números do relógio
<xispirito> periodicamente
<ZNC> mmm
<xispirito> ou então um relógio wifi =)
<xispirito> mas dai já é hi tech demais
<ZNC> hmmm
<ZNC> xispirito, mexe com android?
<xispirito> ZNC, nem mexo, eu até baixei o SDK, mas nem instalei ainda
<ZNC> o benedito market deu pau :S
<ZNC> mmm tudo bem, vou enrolar mais um pouco ela ^^
<xispirito> lol
<ZNC> xispirito, ubuntu ou outra distro?
<xispirito> to de arch
<xispirito> preguiça de testar outra
<ZNC> como esta as novidades do ubuntu??
<ZNC> mmm :P
<xispirito> não tem jeito, vou ter que partir para Perl, eu shell não tem interface avançada ¬¬
<xispirito> #em
<ZNC> python
<ZNC> :D
<xispirito> pode ser também
<ZNC> php-gtk :P
<xispirito> não, é app desktop
<ZNC> pascal :D
<xispirito> ehauhuauae
<xispirito> então fico no bash =)
<ZNC> transfere o fpc
<xispirito> e tem gtk no pascal?
<ZNC> Descubra-se
<ZNC> eu andei vasculhando e parece q si
<xispirito> aliás, falando em toolkit, to doido que este Razor-QT de certo
<xispirito> dai largo a naba do gtk
<ZNC> ^^
<xispirito> eu gosto bastante de qt, mas kde não dá
<ZNC> ^^
<ZNC> nao sei se vou gostar do razor
<ZNC> nao e muito moderno os traços
<xispirito> eu testei ele aqui, ainda ta bem no começinho, mas parece que vai ser legal
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> xispirito, ja o IDMS?
<ZNC> como banco de dados?
<xispirito> nunca usei
<xispirito> to usando postgresql
<ZNC> vou instalar uns sistemas antigos para aprender isto tambem
<xispirito> do elefantinho =)
<xispirito> aeu
<ZNC> ^^
<xispirito> eu já to numas que tudo que é app me parece feia e velha, acho que to pirado da batata
<RenatoSilva> Monarquista: Ubuntu, Gnome
<ZNC> xispirito, ^^
<ZNC> xispirito, ainda com manutenção?
<xispirito> ZNC, aham
<ZNC> a hp esta contratando
<xispirito> eu vou continuar neste joguinho até terminar umas coisas aqui
<ZNC> mmm
<ZNC> alguém já teve problema com compac  cq40-712? panic direto :S
<xispirito> impressora?
<ZNC> note
<ZNC> só funciona q presta com win prem 64x
<ZNC> boot iso linux ubuntu 10.10 panic logo no inicio
<xispirito> o meu note, quando comprei, não aparecia o hd nos instaladores das distros
<xispirito> tinha que fazer uma formatação baixa
<xispirito> de algumas horas
<ZNC> já abri, ja troquei memoria hd processador cooler esquentei o chipset achando q seria algo no bga mas nadinha
<ZNC> mmm
<xispirito> vou sair
<xispirito> depois volto
<ZNC> vou colocar o 7 64 e revender pelo mesmo preço q paguei, ai compro outro melhor
<ZNC> tambem vou
<ZNC> vou montar ele fui
<xispirito> até
<ZNC> ate+
<EduardeCalibal> Estava vendo aqui.  Quando entro no site da receita e tento acesso ao e-cac, com um iexplorer ele me mostraria uma tela sobre a página requerer autenticação, sendo que esta seria feita com um smart card, com o firefox ele não mostra tela alguma.
<EduardeCalibal> O mesmo ocorre com o firefox do Windows.
<EduardeCalibal> Alguém sabe se tenho que instalar algum complemento para isso?
<EduardeCalibal> Acesso ao e-cac com acesso por cartão, obviamente.
<fzapp> EduardeCalibal, a certificadora seria ICP-Brasil ?
<EduardeCalibal> Certisign, mas não importa...  Por que a tela simplesmente não abre.
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo que vi a questão afeta também a caixa, e é devido a dependência do IExplorer.
<EduardeCalibal> Eu mereço...  Será que uma gambiarra com wine resolve isso?  oO
<fzapp> PElo que estou lendo, teria que ter o CA root
<fzapp> dá uma olhada no link abaixo
<fzapp> https://ca.cern.ch/ca/Help/?kbid=085010
<EduardeCalibal> CA você diz o certificado?  Eu já tenho um zilhão de certificados instalados...
<fzapp> o certificado raiz da autoridade certificadora
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver, mas já devo ter...
<fzapp> olha esse link sobre ativação de certificado PKCS11 no firefox
<fzapp> http://www.opensc-project.org/opensc/wiki/MozillaSteps
<EduardeCalibal> É, não tinha aquele, mas nada mudou.
<EduardeCalibal> Vou ver o segundo...
<EduardeCalibal> O pkcs11 parece estar funcionando, fiz um teste com o Banrisul mais cedo e estava operando.
<EduardeCalibal> Aquele modo de trabalho ali é similar a versão linux, mas a ideia é a mesma.
<pqatsi> Mazoia
<pqatsi> [13/01-09:43:33] < fzapp> PElo que estou lendo, teria que ter o CA root
<pqatsi> Se esse fosse o problema, daria problema com o cerificado antes mesmo dele ter que mexer com o cartao
<pqatsi> EduardeCalibal: CEF é tenso mesmo
<fzapp> pqatsi, não tenho e-CPF para testar, mas pelo que li o Mozilla não percebe que o certificado precisa ativar o smart card
<fzapp> pelo segundo link que passei dá para associar o PKCS#11 ao smart card
<pqatsi> Pelo menos o dispositivo em software percebe
<fzapp> EduardeCalibal, não que não funcione e sim que não funcione pelo Firefox
<fzapp> EduardeCalibal, o tutorial está para Firefox no Windows mas o procedimento é similar
<EduardeCalibal> O negócio aqui é que falta algo para ligar as coisas direito no Linux...
<EduardeCalibal> No windows vai que funciona, mas estou tentando rodar tudo pelo Linux mesmo.
<fzapp> no tutorial menciona a lib 'opensc-pkcs11.so', você tem que ter uma biblioteca para acesso ao smart como essa ou similar
<fzapp> é o velho problema de drivers, o fabricante faz/testa só na porra do Windows...
<EduardeCalibal> Driver ok, problema é de ligar o controle do hardware com o navegador...  Acho que isso poderia ser simplesmente um complemento.  Não sei, vai que não pode ser por causa das permissões que precisaria para ser.
<EduardeCalibal> Esse tipo de dispositivo já não é novidade a muito tempo.
<fzapp> ...e você associou no 'manage security devices' como no tutorial ?
<EduardeCalibal> Já tinha feito isso...  O problema é que ali no dispositivo da página surgem informações e aqui a cabeça da lista sempre fica em branco...
<EduardeCalibal> Depois de remover o primeiro tenho que alterar o firefox para tentar remover para tentar novamente o teste.
<EduardeCalibal> Ele também não muda quando tiro ou coloco um cartão.
<pqatsi> momento_revolta: putaquepariu debugar android!
<EduardeCalibal> Agora reparei uma coisa que acho que não deveria acontecer.  Quando carrego o dispositivo de segurança no navegador a opção descarregar deveria ser habilitada para que eu pudesse remover ela dali, mas ela fica desabilitada, parece que essa biblioteca esta travando na carga.
<pqatsi> mmmm
<pqatsi> dmesg ou strace
<pqatsi> anexa o strace no pid ddo firefox
<pqatsi> se nao me engano
<pqatsi> strace -fp 11111 -o arquivodesaida
<pqatsi> ve se acha o .so
<xupet4> EAE  SEUS PORRA PAREM DE FICA NESSA PORRA DE UBUNTU... UBUNTU DE CU EH ROLA USA SL4CK QUE EH R0X CONHEÇO FDP'S QUE USAM UBUNTU E NAO SABEM INSTALAR UM PACOTE, E PORQ? P-ORQUE USAM ESSA DESGRAÇA A VAI TOMA NO CU DE VCS
<xupet4> SEUS CU SAO ENCARDIDO
<xupet4> TROOLL MODE ONN
<xupet4> @@ _)_ << PR VCS
<xupet4> FUIZZ
<atpessoa> e ai pessoal
<atpessoa> bom dia
<atpessoa> estou com um problema com um HP DL385 G2 com uma HP Smart Array E200 (drive cciss)
<atpessoa> ele instala o sistema nos HDs (RAID1), mas quando inicio o sistema fica em readonly por conta de erros
<atpessoa> quando verifico qual o erro vejo o seguinto
<atpessoa> os dispositivos /dev/cciss/c0d0 nao existem...
<atpessoa> alguem jah passou ou tem ideia do que pode ser?
<atpessoa> o modulo cciss esta carregado e todos que pude verificar com relacao ao problema
<yermandu> preciso de um hellp para um usbinstall com oneiric
<yermandu> A fita é : quando eu dou o boot no usb ele pede o CDROM :/
<yermandu> i dont have cdrom
<H3ruS> e ae galera
<H3ruS> alguem tem dell vostro 3500
<H3ruS> ae
<FernandoBasso> Não tem mais /etc/modules.conf no ubuntu?
<FernandoBasso> To com um problema. Tenho a placa de rede rtl-8139, o módulo sobe, mas parece que a placa não quer usar ele.
<FernandoBasso> Que inferno isso aqui. Usei o ifconfig, gw, ip, netmask, dns, tudo certinho, mas não dá ping nem sequer até o modem.
<FernandoBasso> O ping dá "Destination Host Unreachable" no modem.
<FernandoBasso> nm-tool diz que o driver é 8139too, e ele está carregado.
<EduardeCalibal> FernandoBasso, pode estar danificada a placa ou o cabo.
<FernandoBasso> Não.
<FernandoBasso> É um pc do meu filho.
<FernandoBasso> Tem xp lá também.
<FernandoBasso> Joga online direto.
<FernandoBasso> O engraçado é que a cada 30 boots, uma vez que outra conecta.
<FernandoBasso> Tentei colocar novamente pelo network-manager (que eu havia desabilitado pra testar direto pelo /etc/network/interfaces), com ip fixo, o ícone diz que está conectado mas não conecta. Nem com hostnames nem por ips numéricos.
<EduardeCalibal> Ok...  Diz que esta conectado?  Tentou ping para o ip do outro lado?  De qualquer coisa dentro da sua rede?
<FernandoBasso> Até um ano em meio atrás sempre funcionou numa boa.
<FernandoBasso> Foi de uma versão do kernel em diante.
<FernandoBasso> Bem antes to 3.0 ainda.
<FernandoBasso> pint -c 2 192.168.1.1 que é o roteador. Nada.
<EduardeCalibal> Tenho problemas com o gerenciador de rede, geralmente eu saboto ele e configuro tudo no interfaces.
<EduardeCalibal> Pode estar sem rota.
<EduardeCalibal> Como configurou o interfaces?
<FernandoBasso> Já olhei tudo isso.
<FernandoBasso> Fiz pelo ifconfig, pelo interfaces, dhcp, ip fixo...
<EduardeCalibal> Testa com dhcp, se funciona com o windows tem que funcionar com o Linux, se não funcionar mas pega o IP pode ser algo com a rede, se não funcionar e nem pega o ip pode ser com o módulo como falou antes.
<FernandoBasso> O ip, automaticamente não pega. Só pelo interfaces ou ifconfig.
<EduardeCalibal> Pelo interfaces com dhcp, eu quis dizer...
<FernandoBasso> Já tentei.
<ivanslip> boa tarde
<FernandoBasso> Já tentei colocar uns modules em blacklist.
<ivanslip> alguem por aki tem detalhes do win 64bits, já utilizou?
<maverick> ola
<maverick> alguém aí
<xGrind> falae
<maverick> ola tudo bem
<UdontKnow> ae
<maverick> gostaria de saber qual o grau de conhecimento de vocês no Ubuntu
<ubuntero-brazil> ola a todos
<ubuntero-brazil> nao consigo configurar uma webcam para funcionar no skype, alguem pode me ajudar?
<ubuntero-brazil> ninguem?
<ubuntero-brazil> obrigado
<xGrind> ubuntero-brazil; o skype no ubuntu ta bugado :/
<ubuntero-brazil> serio?
<ubuntero-brazil> mas eu consigo usar, so nao a webcam
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<ivanbajr> os[Linux 3.1.9-030109-generic x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "oneiric" 11.10] cpu[2 x Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU       T4300  @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.20GHz] mem[Physical: 2.9GB, 72.7% free] disk[Total: 285.1GB, 32.8% free] video[Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA Intel]
<xGrind> ivanbajr; ?
<ivanbajr> Você sabe como personalizar o plano de fundo do nautilos em ubunt 11.10 ?
<Beelzeboss> Fala galera
<ivanbajr> boa noite
<Beelzeboss> boa noite
<xispirito> qual era o nome daquele editor online que duas ou mais pessoas podem interagir no texto ao mesmo tempo?
<xGrind> xispirito; nunca vi isso ;x
<xGrind> ta falando do pastebinit nao ne?
<xispirito> xGrind, não, é um editor em tempo real
<xispirito> como se fosse um gedit da vida, mas online em que várias pessoas podem editar ao mesmo tempo
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-14
<MarioPHP> alguem por ai ?
<Celso> bom dia
<licensed> meu /home é criptografado e enxeu de badblock. ja tentei fsck /dev/sdb4 ele fez um monte de coisa mas nao resolveu. porem esta montado eu consigo vizualizar os arquivos dele (muito lentamente). algum outro comando que eu possa testar
<licensed> estou pensando em reinstalar o sistema (mantendo o /home) nao sei se vai piorar
<UdontKnow> cara, seu home e criptografado e vc deu fsck no device cru?
<UdontKnow> ta querendo estragar mais?
<UdontKnow> primeiro, vc tem que entender o que ta acontecendo
<UdontKnow> qual o erro, mais especificamente?
<licensed> eu desliguei ontem quando fui ligar hoje nao montou o /home eu tentei apertar F de fix e nao resolveu.. deixa eu tentar ver o erro 1min
<licensed> nossa 1 ano pra reiniciar o sistema
<licensed> diz /dev/sdb4 superblock last mount time is in the future (probably due to hardware clock being incorrect) FIXED
<licensed> quando eu dei remount no menu do recovery mode apareceu isso ai
<licensed> deu erro no /dev/mapper tambem nao sei o que é isso =/
<sistematico> Bom dia.
<licensed> UdontKnow, sei la parece que resolveu, ta iniciando "normal" o sistema agora.. só tá com as configuracoes padroes da area de trabalho, e muito lento
<licensed> omelete, nao esta normal =/ quando eu dou ctrl alt f2 pra ir pro console ele da um monte de error DRDY ERR re uns codigos loucos
<omelete> licensed,  ñ tá montando o /home?
<licensed> omelete, ele aparentemente ta montado, eu entro no dolphin aparece os arqs tudo.. (muito lento o sistema mas aparece)
<licensed> quando eu dou ctrl alt f2 e digito o login (nem a senha eu chego a colocar) ele fica dando um monte de erro sem parar
<licensed> eu troquei de memoria recentemente (tem 1 semana) vou colocar a antiga pra testar e vou trocar os cabo sata (isso me cheira a problema de hardware)
<omelete> pode ser isso tb, bom testar
<licensed> eh vou fazer isso so pra confirmar.. ou entao foi a atualizacao q fiz ontem
<licensed> mas tentei com o kernel antigo tambem e nao foi =(
<omelete> eu tava com um hd dando pau aqui
<omelete> era o cabo sata
<licensed> e como eu troquei as memorias recentemente, posso ter folgado o cabo sata sem querer, apesar q durante 1 semana estava ok o pc
<licensed> ou entao pode ser o hd indo pro espaco omelete =(
<megalinux> Bom dia
<megalinux> galera, eu gostaria de saber como que eu faço pra instalar um navegador, e eu já baixei ele por outro pc e passei pra ele via pendrive, tentei instalar e não consegui, eu gostaria de saber qual é o procedimento !
<megalinux> Bom dia
<xispirito> qual o nome daqueles widgets, é uma flechinha preta em que você clica e ela expande, mostrando mais opções, isso em gtk2, sabem?
<Groselha> olá
<Groselha> alguêm me lÊ ??
<xispirito> a essa hora ninguém lê nada Groselha
<Groselha> xispirito,  então você é o ninguêm ?
<Groselha> rs
<xispirito> por ae =)
<Groselha> xispirito,  piadinha sem graça heim ?
<xispirito> é...mas não dá nada
<Groselha> xispirito,  qual fire wall me recomendo usar no ubuntu 11.10
<Groselha> me recomenda
<xispirito> iptables
<Groselha> xispirito,  tá de sacanagem ?
<Groselha> aposto que nem você entende isso
<xispirito> Groselha, é fácil
<xispirito> eu escrevi até um script que controla e tal, e to escrevendo uma interface para ele
<Groselha> em qual linguagem fez isso
<xispirito> o script é em shell bash mesmo, a interface estou escrevendo em perl
<xispirito> gtk2
<xispirito> talvez migre para 3, mas não sei ainda
<Groselha> eita
<Groselha> já pegou algum espertinho tentando entrar na sua máquina ?
<xispirito> já peguei um que conseguiu =)
<xispirito> mas dai eu deletei ele
<Groselha> deletou ?
<Groselha> eu estou com um problema aqui
<Groselha> configurações mudam sozinhas
<Groselha> problemas
<Groselha> lerdeza de sistema
<Groselha> acho que tem alguêm que está me invadindo
<xispirito> quais cinfs mudam sozinhas?
<xispirito> #confs
<Groselha> idioma
<Groselha> configurações do firefox
<Groselha> etc
<xispirito> não sei se isso quer dizer, mas é bom investigar
<Groselha> isso que estou fazendo
<Groselha> passei o clamav
<Groselha> e estou com um fire wall aqui o ufw
<Groselha> mas n gostei
<xispirito> o ufw é uma interface para o iptables
<xispirito> depois volto
<UdontKnow> Groselha: bom, linux nao e windows. dito isso, e extremamente improvavel voce ter um "virus" pra linux instalado ai. um firewall nao serve pra nada se voce nao souber exatamente o que ele esta filtrando e por que. alguem so conseguiria te invadir na instalacao padrao se sua senha for estupidamente simples, se voce rodou coisas de fontes desconhecidas, deixou o sistema absurdamente desatualizado ou algo similar
<FernandoBasso> Não é bem assim alguem passas pelo firewal do modem, e ainda achar um jeito de entrar no sistema.
<FernandoBasso> s/passas/passar/
<Groselha> UdontKnow,
<Groselha> e o que explicaria
<Groselha> as mudanças que aconteceu no meu sistema ?
<Groselha> FernandoBasso,  é que tenho alguns inimigos no msn
<Groselha> pode ser alguns deles
<FernandoBasso> Por que inimigos?
<FernandoBasso> Andou hackeando eles?
 * Monarquista ...
<Groselha> FernandoBasso,  brigas de faculdade
<FernandoBasso> Por que brigavam?
<Groselha> namoradas
<Groselha> e com 2 até sai no braço
<Groselha> mas isso é coisa passada para mim só n sei se é para eles
<Groselha> FernandoBasso,
<Groselha> UdontKnow,  mas n acho que seja muito dificil invadir um sistema ubuntu
<Groselha> UdontKnow,  tudo depende do tempo e do conhecimento empregado
<Groselha> nada é 100% seguro
<thiago_> \nickname Cupim
<thiago_> #teste
<ivanslip> eae pessoal tudo bom?
<Marverick> fala ivanslip
<ivanslip> como que eu faço pra simular um processador de 64 bits no virtual box?
<ivanslip> o meu processador suporta x86x64 ta instalado nele uma versao de 64 bits do win 7, dai to querendo simular no vitualbox um linux de 64 bits tabem, mas nao estou conseguindo
<ivanslip> como que eu posso fazer isso?
<nat_> boatarde
<nat_> se eu atualizar o pc pra 11.10
<nat_> vou perder alguma foto
<xGrind> nat_; não.
<Monarquista> nat_: Boa tarde,
<Monarquista> É recomendavel no minimo que você faça um backup de tudo que seja arquivo mais importantes pra você!
<xGrind> se vc tiver o /home separado do / , vc formata só o /
<xGrind> mas se for atualizar pela net não. mas é recomendavel q faça um backup mesmo como disse o Monarquista ;)
<nat_>  quando vou atualizar
<nat_> sempre manda atualizar
<nat_> fazer atualizaçoes
<nat_> no pc tá o 11.04  natty
<nat_> é só atualizar
<Monarquista> nat_: você faz do seu sistema o que você quiser, não é por que a notficação tá dizendo que tem atualização pra um novo sistea operacional que você é obrigado a fazer..
<Monarquista> faz se quiser.
<Monarquista> se não quiser atualizar pra um novo sistema entra na conf e desabilita a notificação!
<nat_> isso  eu sei
<Monarquista> Vai continuar a receber atualização normal, mas, não mais endicação de um novo sistema..
<Monarquista> *indicações...
<nat_> eu pensei que atualizando pra 11.10 seria melhor
<Monarquista> melhor do que o que!?
<Monarquista> ???
<nat_> do 11.04
<Monarquista> você quem decidi..
<Monarquista> eu to usando o Kubuntu 10.04.3, ele tá sendo o melhor que tenho a fazer com o Hardware aqui!
<Monarquista> ;)
<nat_> valeu...muito obrigada
<nat_> xau
<Monarquista> nem penso em ir pra nenhum novo, tá redondo aqui, me atendendo a contento, então, pra que mudar?!
<Monarquista> ..
<rev_> desculpa, alguem pode me lembrar qual comando no suse mesmo para localizar.
<rev_> ex:
<rev_> linux-utmw:/home/rev # locate httpd.config
<rev_> If 'locate' is not a typo you can use command-not-found to lookup the package that contains it, like this:
<rev_>     cnf locate
<rev_> linux-utmw:/home/rev #
<Maninho> find
<rev_> pode crer :)
 * Monarquista rsrsr...
<rev_> find / - type
<rev_> assim ele ja vasculha tudo
<Maninho> find / -name httpd
<rev_> sim.
<Akiyama-san> Olá, tenho o ubuntu 11.10 instalado. Ontem eu estava usando o notebook normalmente, quando, depois de fechar o firefox percebi que o meu wallpaper havia sumido e no lugar estava o wallpaper padrão do ubuntu. Tentei mudar ele novamente mas não consegui, como achei que se tratava de algum bug, pensei que reiniciando o pc resolveria. Depois de fazer isso e logar novamente, percebi que todas as minhas configurações haviam retornado ao padrão. Tentei
<Akiyama-san>  mudar o papel de parede e ainda assim não consegui, ele simplesmente não muda, ao tentar habilitar alguma extensão do shell ela também não aparece, até modificar o relógio (mostrar data ou segundos) não funciona. Os programas da inicialização abrem normalmente. Alguém aí sabe como me ajudar?
<Akiyama-san> Alguém?
<UdontKnow> ae
<Marverick> fala UdontKnow
<Marverick> cuanto tiempo
<Marverick> :]
<UdontKnow> heh
<Marverick> como esta sendo ofim de semana em london?
<UdontKnow> frio
<UdontKnow> acabei de chegar em casa
<UdontKnow> camada de gelo em cima de alguns carros, mas nem era pra estar pq nao ta taaaaao frio assim
<Marverick> só
<Marverick> o UdontKnow
<Marverick> voce falou que ai tem mulher feia
<Marverick> como tu faz pra sobreviver
<thiago_> Olá pessoa!
<thiago_> Tudo ok!?
<thiago_> Alguém sabe como montar um dispositivo Android no Ubuntu. Estou com um Samsung Galaxy Mini e quando o conecto ele aparenta um tela preta, sendo que no Ubuntu não acontece nenhum alerta.
<UdontKnow> Marverick: ueh, tem mulher de todo tipo aqui, mas a proporcao nao eh igual no brasil
<UdontKnow> Marverick: mas isso e beeem offtopic
<UdontKnow> Marverick: respeitemos as mulheres do canal
<thiago_> Existe alguma ferramenta pra gerenciar Android em smartphones?
<Marverick> ok
<Marverick> tinha ate esquecido
<Marverick> heh
<UdontKnow> thiago_: como eh que eh? gerenciar android em smartphones?
<UdontKnow> thiago_: pode me explicar o que voce quer fazer? isso que disse nao tem sentido
<thiago_> SIm, é porque estou com problemas em conectar um smartphone no Ubuntu 11.10
<UdontKnow> thiago_: explica o que voce quer fazer
<thiago_> então seria útil se tivesse algum programa pra servir como utilitário pra esses dispositivos que vem com android
<thiago_> Ah! O problema é exatamente quando conecto um smartphone em uma das portas usb do computador e o Ubuntu não reconhece ele, sendo que no dispositivo ele fica com tela preta e inutilizável
<thiago_> alguém aqui pode me ajudar??
<UdontKnow> thiago_: voce nao explica o que quer fazer, ninguem vai adivinhar
<thiago_> como assim?
<thiago_> já expliquei duas vezes
<UdontKnow> nao, nao explicou
<UdontKnow> "gerenciar android em smartphones" nao faz qualquer sentido
<thiago_> o que está faltando?
<thiago_> vou repetir o que disse
<UdontKnow> eu sei ler linhas anteriores
<UdontKnow> nao repita
<UdontKnow> melhore
<thiago_> então
<thiago_> estou com problemas pra conectar um smartphone com android no Ubuntu 11.10
<thiago_> por essa razão pensei que existisse algum programa pra sever como utilitário para esses smartphone
<thiago_> que faça sincronização, backup... e coisas do tipo
<UdontKnow> sincronizacao voce faz com gmail, nao precisa de cabo nenhum
<thiago_> mas sei que depende do modelo ou marca do smartphone
<UdontKnow> o que depende, criatura?
<thiago_> bem vc saberia conectar um smartphone com android no ubuntu?
<thiago_> fazê-Lo reconhecer o cartão sd de um Sansung Mini Galaxy pra ser mais específico?
<UdontKnow> heh
<thiago_> UdontKnow...
<UdontKnow> depois de dias, resolve responder a primeira pergunta
<thiago_> como assim?
<thiago_> Alguém está on por aqui??
<BlackCherry> OI
#ubuntu-br 2012-01-15
<xGrind> thiago_; eae mano
<thiago_> e aew
<thiago_> xGrind; Como vai??
<xGrind> thiago_; to boa e vc?
<thiago_> de boa também
<thiago_> xGrind; to de boa, hein
<xGrind> ufc hj hein man
<thiago_> xGrind; Aliás estou até com um probleminha que queria resolve-lo no Ubuntu 11.10
<xGrind> qual problema?
<thiago_> xGrind; Não consigo conectar um smartphone com android da Samsung. O Ubuntu simplesmente não reconhece
<xGrind> pior q nem sei como te ajudar cara :/
<thiago_> xGrind; sem problemas
<thiago_> eu vou ficar na espera por isso :/
<xGrind> thiago_; ja procurou nos foruns gringos?
<thiago_> xGrind; e procurei muito que já cansei
<thiago_> rs
<UdontKnow> ae
<Celso> bom dia
<Maninho> bom dia
<UdontKnow> tarde
<UdontKnow> bao ai?
<Maninho> tarde, na tranquilidade
<UdontKnow> aqui sao 13:10
<UdontKnow> por isso tarde :)
<UdontKnow> to ate vendo que amanha vai ser foda
<UdontKnow> previsao pras 10 da manha -2 graus
<Maninho> 2° file hehehehe
<UdontKnow> -2
<Maninho> *2ºC
<Maninho> - lol
<UdontKnow> por sorte amanha cedo vou trampar de casa
<Maninho> kkkk
<Celso> UdontKnow: peguei uma neve de 40 centimetros uma vez e tive que sair de casa 1 hora antes com correntes no pneus.Neve é ruim demais
<Celso> UdontKnow: ai onde voce mora costuma nevar?
<Maninho> pior do que neve é google analytics dando piti =/
<rev_> vocês falando de neve, aqui ta 42 graus
<rev_> queria eu esta -2.. hehehee
<Maninho> hahahaha
<licensed> omelete, troquei pente de memoria, cabos sata e nao resolveu
<licensed> omelete, um detalhe interessante é que o erro só ocorre, depois que eu logo no X. se na tela de login eu logar pelo console normal, o sistema funciona normalmente (pelo console)
<licensed> omelete, a partir do momento que eu logo no ambiente grafico, fica dando erros sem parar de leitura, DMA blabla..
<leoboaz> Wow, novinho por aqui, dando uma olhada pra ver como funciona. Vim atrás de ajuda na resolução de um problemas após horas, melhor dias tentando descobrir porque meus sons sumiram todos no ubuntu 10.10...
<leoboaz> não sei muita coisa, mas o que eu souber posso compartilhar rsrs
<leoboaz> alguém já teve esse problema com o som? de todos os sons sumirem no ubuntu 10.10?
<omelete> licensed,  já tentou fzr backup e reinstalar?
<leoboaz> sim tentei
<leoboaz> mas o cd ficou rodando horas e não iniciou como deveria
<leoboaz> então tentei o caminho das pedras, fóruns e fuçar
<leoboaz> tudo começou quando tentei instalar o CvoiceControl
<leoboaz> pra fazer captura de voz
<leoboaz> tentei instalar uma bibliotecas que diziam ser necessárias, usei o synaptic pra instalar o que diziam ser necessário
<leoboaz> como não deu certo, removi, mas acho que tirei algo que não era pra tirar
<licensed> omelete, minha estratégia é a seguinte: primeiramente antes de tudo fazer o backup do /home (ja que o modo texto está tudo normal) estou fazendo isso agora. a seguir vou tentar reinstalar o sistema mantendo o /home
<licensed> omelete, em ultimo caso reinstalo o sistema do zero e copio o backup do /home todo
<licensed> omelete, pelo menos nao vai haver perda de dados
<mandinha> oi
<mandinha> oi gente
<xispirito> oi mandinha
<mandinha> joia?
<xispirito> claro =)
<Badalo> aff
<Badalo> vixx
<Badalo> puff
<Groselha> xispirito,
<Groselha> :)
<xispirito> fala Groselha
<Groselha> xispirito,  na boa cara ?
<xispirito> sim, sempre
<Groselha> xispirito,  como que foi o fds ?
<xispirito> ainda está indo
<xispirito> mas está bom
<Groselha> xispirito,  muita curtição hontem ?
<xispirito> não tanto quanto eu queria, mas até que foi bom
<Groselha> ahahha
<Groselha> n deu para transar com 3 hontem ent ?
<xispirito> não =(
<Groselha> mas pelo menos transou ?
<xispirito> mas não com três =(
<Groselha> está melhor que eu que n transei
<xispirito> pelo menos saiu pra rua?
<Groselha> sai
<Groselha> saiu eu e um amigo
<Groselha> anarquisar um pouco
<xispirito> haha
<Groselha> xispirito,  vc faz o que da vida ?
<xispirito> Groselha, atualmente conserto computadores quebrados =(
<Groselha> xispirito,  tem faculdade ?
<xispirito> não
<xispirito> ŕ por isso que conserto computadores quebrados
<xispirito> #é
<licensed> omelete, engano meu. no modo texto tambem da erro. mas demorou bem mais. acho que nao vou conseguir copiar tudo do /home =// vamo ver
<Groselha> xispirito,
<Groselha> nada não
<Groselha> aprtei tab sem querer
<xispirito> ok ^^
<omelete> licensed,  deve ser o hd msm
<omelete> eu tava com um aqui q tava desse jeito
<licensed> omelete, sera vei kkkk pior q se for to fazendo trabalho a toa
<licensed> omelete, vou tentar sem criptografar um tempo
<omelete> num dia ele funcionou, fiz o backup e o joguei fora
<licensed> alguem sabe o comando pra verificaro  tamanho de uma pasta?
<xispirito> du -h
<xispirito> liberie,
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> licensed,
<xispirito> liberie, foi sem querer querendo
<licensed> xispirito, pensei tambem.. mas ai ele vai listar cada subpasta
<licensed> xispirito, eu quero saber o tamanho do meu backup /media/Disco/home
<xispirito> licensed, é, e no final ele da a soma total
<xispirito> então licensed, cd /media/Disco/home ; du -h
<licensed> xispirito, é verdade. eu que sou agoniado e cancelei antes do tempo. obrigado hehehe
<xispirito> nada
<licensed> nao sabia q no final ele dava o geral hehehe show
<Groselha> licensed,  vc criptografou todo o seu sistema ?
<licensed> Groselha, so o /home
<Groselha> licensed,  entendi vc acha que ali pode ser o primeiro a ser atacado ?
<licensed> Groselha, nao entendi a pergunta
<Groselha> licensed,  vc fez isso para se proteger de virus  e fuçadores ?
<licensed> Groselha, eu uso o /home criptografado pra manter meus arquivos seguros.
<Groselha> licensed,  seguros de que ?
<xispirito> licensed, eu acho que é meio cavalar criptografar a /home toda...claro, é só uma opinião =)
<licensed> xispirito, é mais facil do que criar uma particao separada pra criptografar (na minha opiniao, tambem).. pois o ubuntu ja permite isso na instalacao saca? so marcar o X la
<licensed> Groselha, de qualquer pessoa, oras
<xispirito> licensed, dai já não sei, mas eu crio mini partições
<Groselha> licensed,  mas se a pessoa tem acesso ao seu ṕc não seria simples ele descriptografar isso ai ?
<xispirito> em arquivos
<licensed> xispirito, é facil usar elas? tipo quando loga no X, ele já abre pra ti, essas coisas?
<xispirito> licensed, não
<licensed> Groselha, se a pessoa tem acesso fisico ao meu hd, nao tem como capturar os dados
<licensed> xispirito, eu preciso de seguranca inclusive nos historicos, favoritos, logs.. então pra mim o /home é o mais indicado e mais simples.. uso a mais de 1 ano nunca tive problemas quanto a isso
<licensed> nao sei o q houve dessa vez, desliguei o pc normal, quando liguei deu isso
<xispirito> entendi, no meu caso são poucos arquivos que preciso proteger, dai não conpensa a /home toda
<licensed> entendi
<Groselha> como faço para saber
<Groselha> se meu home está criptografado
<licensed> Groselha, se nao me engano, dentro do /home tem uma pasta .Private
<Groselha> n tenho essa pasta
<licensed> entao provavelmente nao está
<Groselha> hunrum
<Groselha> to com um problema aqui no meu ubuntu
<Groselha> quando eu troco de usuário
<Groselha> o firefox trava
<Groselha> e fica uma tela toda desconfigurada
<Groselha> e colorida
<licensed> Groselha, sabe o q vc pode fazer? no usuario bugado, se seu firefox nao tiver nada de importante (favoritos, historico, senhas..) voce pode deletar a pasta /home/USUARIO-BUGADO/.mozilla
<licensed> e ai vai abrir com configuracao padrao
<licensed> se tiver coisa importante, voce copia essa pasta do usuario bom pro usuario bugado
<Groselha> é com todos os usuários
<licensed> Groselha, se voce loga com usuario1.. e depois troca pro usuario2.. ate o usuario1 vai ficar bugado tambem?
<Groselha> sim
<Groselha> todinhos
<licensed> Groselha, ja tentou apagar essa pasta .mozilla (se nao houver nada importante)?
<Groselha> tem que reiniciar
<Groselha> não
<licensed> Groselha, essa tela desconfigurada e colorida é so no firefox?
<Groselha> nem sei o que fazer
<Groselha> é no thema do ubuntu tb
<licensed> huum entao o problema nao é no firefox
<Groselha> só funciona os programaas que já estiverem abertos
<licensed> Groselha, é notebook? o modulo de video tá instalado corretamente sera?
<Groselha> é um pc de mesa
<licensed> 2minutos.. to tentando arrumar meu pc aqui
<Groselha> okay
<Groselha> fica tranquilo
<Groselha> deve ter no google
<licensed> se for nvidia (geforce) a placa.. baixa no site oficial o driver novo e tenta instalar
<Groselha> se não conseguir
<licensed> to achando que é problema no driver de video
<Groselha> eu te peço
<xispirito> muito bom ¬¬
<UdontKnow> ae
<Marverick> great UdontKnow
<UdontKnow> Marverick: vixe
<licensed> xispirito, hehehe aconteceu algo ai?
<Marverick> :]
<xispirito> liberie, é, tava configurando um bridge aqui no virtualbox e a net caiu ¬¬
<xispirito> ops
<xispirito> licensed,
<licensed> huum
<Groselha> tchau
<licensed> ja aconteceu comigo tambem hehehe
<licensed> Groselha, valeu kra depois conta ai se resolveu
<licensed> xispirito, tenho impressao, que uma vez usei bridge numa vm, e a net nao caiu (nem da fisica nem da virtual).. é possivel?
<xispirito> uma coisa que está me irritando demais, no linux a cada reboot, os dev's mudam de nome
<xispirito> licensed, aqui não caiu de vez, mas o ip da eth0 sumiu, ficou lento...dai tive que resetar
<licensed> entendi, é que eu criei um servidor de postgresql numa virtual, e deixava ele ligado e ficava usando a maquina fisica normalmente (se nao estou enganado eu usei bridge, preciso confirmar depois)
<licensed> omelete, estou reinstalando o sistema, sem mexer no /home. vamos ver se funciona. pelo menos o backup aparentemente está garantido
<omelete> boa
<omelete> tem q sair testando
<xispirito> bridge você tem que criar uma interface virtual no host hospedeiro, linkar com a placa de rede de saída, mostrar rota...acho que você não useou bridge, não que não consiga, mas você não esqueçe
<licensed> entendi xispirito, entao nao usei nao.. que nao fiz nada disso
<xispirito> a não ser que faça tempo
<xispirito> hum
<omelete> bridge o maquina virtual negocia direto com o modem ñ?
<xispirito> omelete, fica como se fosse uma máquina real mesmo
<licensed> omelete, aí já nao sei, se meu sistema funcionar, eu vejo la se era bridge ou nat mesmo que usava
<xispirito> normalmente se usa nat, dai fica como se fosse mais uma app no sistema
<omelete> bridge o modem passa um ip
<xispirito> exatamente
<omelete> se vc olhar na tabela arp/dhcp do modem da pra perceber isso
<licensed> é porque eu precisava redirecionar a porta do postgresql pra um ip especifico, ai tenho impressao que eu tive q setar um ip na virtual e usei bridge
<omelete> licensed,  vc tá com aquele note ainda?
<licensed> omelete, to sim.. usando ele hehe
<omelete> to negociando o meu num tablet
<xispirito> UdontKnow, o ports do netbsd é que nem do free, com aqueles ncurses?
<licensed> omelete, nao troco note por tablet nao man. so se pudesse ter os 2
<omelete> licensed,  qstao q eu ñ tava usando o note
<licensed> omelete, tentando a ultima estrategia: reinstalar o sistema do zero, sem backup por enquanto, pra ve se vai ficar tudo ok.. se ficar, eu restauro o backup do hd externo
<Groselha> licensed,  bem pensado
<licensed> Groselha, to achando que é problema fisico no meu hd, vou tentar a ultima estrategia, se nao funcionar formatando tudo e reinstalando do zero, significa que o hd está bixado mesmo
<Groselha> vc gravou o back up ?
<Groselha> em algum dvd ?
<Groselha> licensed,
<Groselha> :)
<licensed> Groselha, dvd? meu /home tem quase 300gb hehehe mas gravei sim num hd externo
<licensed> Groselha, to reinstalando o sistema do 0, refiz as particoes todas.. e nao vou criptografar.. vamos ver se vai continuar o problema
<Groselha> licensed,  e por que fez o back up ?
<licensed> Groselha, pra poder restaurar depois ne kra
<Marverick> heh
<Groselha> sim mas tem algum motivo especial para ter feito ele
<Groselha> virus
<Groselha> o cara me dá uma resposta mais óbvia possivel
<Groselha> auhhuahua
<Groselha> o cara me deu a resposta mais óbvia possivel
<licensed> Groselha, nao tem nada a ver com virus. criptografia nao evita virus. e eu nao uso sistema proprietarios que pegam virus, entao nao preciso me preocupar com isso
<licensed> omelete Monarquista erro na instalacao kkkk input/output error.. hd ferrado mesmo
<Monarquista> =/
<Monarquista> licensed:
<licensed> omelete, Monarquista particoes refeitas, sistema instalado do 0, uptime de 8min e até agora tudo ok.. (troquei o cabo de energia da fonte tambem)
<licensed> vou deixar a noite toda fazendo coisa pra ve se vai ficar ok
<Monarquista> opa...
<Monarquista> sucesso ai!
<Monarquista> :)
<licensed> valeu
<xispirito> eu preciso de mais hd's ¬¬
<UdontKnow> xispirito: mais hds? pra que? agora eh a era do craudio computing, liga pro craudio e fala que vc precisa de mais espaco
<xispirito> haha, eu não gosto de por coisas no hd deste cara
<xispirito> ainda mais com essa SOPA que querem tocar guela abaixo
<licensed> tambem nao curto esse cara
<xispirito> UdontKnow, acho que agora é a era da censura =)
<xispirito> vamos iniciar uma nova rede lol, eu contribuo com um computador
<UdontKnow> xispirito: cara, leia 2 livros e vc vai entender tudo: 1) 1984, George Orwell, 2) Brave New World (Admiravel Mundo Novo), Aldous Huxley
<xispirito> já li os dois =)
<UdontKnow> xispirito: aparentemente eles sao opostos, mas na verdade sao complementares
<xispirito> não tem nada de oposto neles
<Groselha> licensed,
<Groselha> cara consegui resolver
<licensed> Groselha, hehe fez o que
<licensed> Groselha, aparentemente está resolvido aqui tambem
<Groselha> era um tema usado na interface de usuário
<Groselha> que veio junto com o ubuntu
<licensed> huum
<xispirito> eu to meio revoltado, minha vontade é pegar um unix + xterm + fvwm lol
<Groselha> xispirito,  o que quer fazer com isso
<Groselha> vai hacker né malandrinho
<Groselha> kkkk
<xispirito> Groselha, eu sou inocente
<xispirito> não tenho estas maldades na cabeça
<xispirito> UdontKnow, estas coisas tipo virtualbox, opera...no netbsd não tem né?
<UdontKnow> xispirito: tem
<UdontKnow> heh
<xispirito> é que no openbsd não tem virtualbox, e opera é só de linux
<UdontKnow> xispirito: opera roda normalmente, e existem alternativas ao vbox
<UdontKnow> xispirito: e dai? NetBSD roda binarios linux
<xispirito> sim, deve ser que nem os outros bsd's
<xispirito> só perguntei porque o net aparenta ser o mais xiita deles todos =)
<xispirito> e estou procurando outro sistema para acompanhar o open
<UdontKnow> xispirito: errado. nao tem nada de xiita
<xispirito> não leve a mal, foi só uma piada
<UdontKnow> xispirito: ueh, se algum sistema eh xiita, eh o gnu hurd e seu mascote, stallman
<xispirito> aeuhhua
<UdontKnow> xispirito: segundo candidato seria o openbsd, mas o theo nao eh nem 10% do xiitismo do stallman
<xispirito> acho que o hurd nunca vai ficar pronto
<xispirito> e o openbsd é só paranoico, mas não xiita
<UdontKnow> xispirito: tomara...
<UdontKnow> o dia que o hurd ficar pronto o stallman lanca a gpl v4: so pode usar no hurd, no exceptions
<xispirito> 0.0
<xispirito> apps gnu só com hurd?
<xispirito> dai eu cago na mão e toco nele no próximo evento
<Groselha> kkkkkkk
<Groselha> vcs são muito engraçado meu
<Groselha> to cascando o bico aqui
<xispirito> dai eu cago na mão e toco no xGrind
<xGrind> o loco o.O
<xGrind> kk
<xispirito> lol
<xispirito> vou lá instalar o freebsd pra testar, depois volto aqui
<willians> Boa tarde a todos! to com uma dificuldade em atualizar o ubuntu 11.10 a uns 3 dias. Quando abro o gerenciador de atualizaçoes> verificar, ele busca as informaçoes e depois abre uma janela dizendo: Falha ao baixar informaçoes do repositorio
<willians> Verificar sua conexão com a internet
<willians> !paste |Aparece isso nos detalhes>>>>W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<willians> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<JulinhoDF> sou usuario ubuntu 11.10 to com problemas alguem pode me ajudar ?
<JulinhoDF> como posso deixar o ubuntu 11.10 mais rapido ? ha algum programa q desfragmente o disco ?
<Daekdroom> JulinhoDF, os sistemas de arquivo usados pelo Linux normalmente não necessitam de desfragmentação.
<JulinhoDF> o meu roda meio travado
<JulinhoDF> como posso deixar lo mais rapido ?
<JulinhoDF> uso ele numa particao mas nao to usando o windows ai ele demora pra abrir os programas como ele pode funcionar mais rapido ?
<JulinhoDF> existe algum programa q o deixe mais rapido ?
<Groselha> kkkkk
<Groselha> será que ajuda vc resolver uma coisa de cada vez ?
<JulioDF> alguem pode me dar essa ajuda ?
<Maninho> normalmente linux trava naqueles pcs com grafico sis via hehehe quando não existe drivers bons
<Maninho> qual teu grafico?
<JulioDF> grafico= placa de video amigo ?
<Maninho> = placa de video
<JulioDF> se é placa de video a minha é fraquissima isso faz demorar a abrir o navegador por exemplo ?
<Maninho> faz ficar um lixo rodo um bega no ubuntu 10.10 hehehehe demora quase 1min pra abrir o emesene
<Maninho> BEGA = C3
<Maninho> via lol
<Groselha> Maninho,   o que é um bega ?
<JulioDF> teria que ter uma placa de video de quantos mb pra melhorar amigo ?
<Maninho> nao seria quantos, e sim fabricante, ate o momento não sei qual o seu
<JulioDF> cara vc vai rir mais
<JulioDF> a minha é onboard
<Maninho> desde já ubuntu é fraco na questão compatibilidade acima de 60% com placas graficas,
<JulioDF> numa placa mae pcchips
<Maninho> não é questão de rir e sim funcionar
<Maninho> lspci | grep VGA
<JulioDF> qual seria o melhor linux pra uma placa dessa amigo ?
<Maninho> brazilfw heheheh
<Maninho> zuera
<JulioDF> po me ajuda
<Maninho> precisa ver seus componente
<JulioDF> ja nao basta ter uma placa de video ruim
<JulioDF> kkkk
<JulioDF> processador amd 1.05 gb , hd 160gb e memoria ram de 1gb
<Maninho> utilizando a sintax: lspci | grep VGA você ira visualizar sua placa grafica
<JulioDF> onde digito essas linhas de comando ?
<Maninho> terminal
<Maninho> lspci | grep VGA
<JulioDF> so um pouco amigo
<Maninho> algo do tipo {00:03.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation no-identy Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)}
<JulioDF> ta dando comando invalido
<JulioDF> por favor amigo digita exatamente com espaco e tudo como tenho q colocar no terminal
<Maninho> o que colocou em seu terminal?
<JulioDF> lspci | grep vga
<JulioDF> vga tem q ser em maiusculas ?
<Maninho> eu digitei VGA nao vga
<JulioDF> ok3
<roht> | esplica o melhor ||||
<Maninho> novamente: lspci | grep VGA
<UdontKnow> Maninho: isso nao explicaria comando invalido
<UdontKnow> Maninho:;)
<Maninho> UdontKnow, to percebendo =S
<Groselha> Maninho,  E PARA VER O PROCESSADOR
<Groselha> COMO É O COMANDO ?
<Maninho> sera q 11.XX removeram o lspci hahahaha
<Maninho> Groselha google
<JulioDF> apareceu
<Groselha> Maninho,   ops te confundi com ele
<JulioDF> 01.00.0 VGA compatible Controller
<Maninho> Groselha, cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<JulioDF> Silicon Integrated Systems [SIS]
<Maninho> hehehehe JulioDF
<JulioDF> 661/741/760
<Maninho> sempre vai ser ruim, ate usando xforcevesa
<JulioDF> pci/AGP or 662/761 Gx PCIE Vga  display adaprter
<JulioDF> melhor voltar pro windows ?
<Maninho> tente usar um ambiente grafico mais simples
<JulioDF> tipo
<Groselha> JulioDF,  tente instalar um d2
<Maninho> lsde
<Maninho> *lxde
<JulioDF> amigo valeu
<JulioDF> mas acho q nao saco muito de linux nao
<Maninho> leia o guiafoca
<JulioDF> isso ta no google ?
 * Maninho 03200f0bc1a901f3ee47cfb304a5b969
<Maninho> www.guiafoca.org
<JulioDF> la consigo sacar tudo MAninho ?
<Maninho> hehehehe sacar nem digo nada hehehehe
<Maninho> da pra aprender muita coisa quando se esta iniciando
<JulioDF> valeu Maninho
<Maninho> pode querer começar desde o inicio http://www.guiafoca.org/cgs/guia/iniciante/index.html
<Willians> alguem pode me ajudar no meu caso?
<Maninho> Qual é seu caso?
<Willians> dificuldade em atualizar o ubuntu
<Willians> ja tenho o 11.10
<Willians> atualizaçoes normais, vou em gerenciador de atualizaçoes> verificar
<Maninho> faz tempo que fiz algo do genero no ubuntu, sudo apt-get upgrade
<Willians>  ele busca as informaçoes e depois abre uma janela dizendo: Falha ao baixar informaçoes do repositorio. Verificar sua conexão com a internet
<Willians> e nos detalhes aparece o seguinte:
<Maninho> ou seria apt-get dist-upgrade
<Maninho> sera?
<Maninho> pega uma .iso grava e instala do zero
<Maninho> eee Melhor Resposta {Joinha} [Yahoo]
<Willians> Aparece isso nos detalhes>>>>W:Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found, E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Willians> dist upgrade seria pra atualizar a distribuição
<Willians> mas vou tentar o  sudo apt-get upgrade
<Willians> tentei e deu que tava tudo atualizado, mas quando vou no gerenciador de atualizaçoes aparece que  está a 3 dias sem verificar
<Willians> poxa reinstalar ??   eu instalei do 0, não foi atualização de distro
<Maninho> sudo apt-get update
<Maninho> tentou fazer antes?
<UdontKnow> heh
<UdontKnow> Maninho: so bola fora hoje hein
<Willians> tentei agora
<UdontKnow> Maninho: erro HTTP 404
<Maninho> UdontKnow, hehehe
<UdontKnow> Maninho: nao manda o cara fazer bobagem pq vc nao entende o que aquilo significa
<UdontKnow> Willians: tenta com outro mirror
<Maninho> =|
<Maninho> Packages = Packages.gz
<Maninho> http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<Maninho> esse muda desmuda é tenso
<Willians> UdontKnow, obrigado pela dica, mas sou bobo e meio no linux, como faço pra mudar?
<UdontKnow> Willians: nao uso ubuntu, nao sou o melhor pra te ajudar :)
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: UHAuhaUHAuhaUAHuHAA
<Maninho> hahahaha²
<pqatsi> Maninho: fica keto! :D
<Maninho> sei que é pelo snaptic ou algo do genero hehehe
 * Maninho Mudo
<UdontKnow> Willians: mas que tem isso na documentacao, tenho certeza
<Maninho> *synaptic
 * Maninho lol
<pqatsi> [15/01-20:02:32] < Willians> Aparece isso nos detalhes>>>>W:Failed to fetch  http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found, E:Some index files  failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Willians> opa
<Willians> vou da uma olhada
<pqatsi> o link parece correto Willians
<pqatsi> isso ta com cara de coisa fora do ar
<Maninho> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/Synaptic#Gerenciando_Reposit.2BAPM-rios
<pqatsi> Willians: Você deve trocar de mirror - de preferencia por um brasileiro que não seja o br.archive
<Maninho> EUA= http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/
<Maninho> BR= http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/
<Maninho> semelhante
<pqatsi> não precisa editar nada Maninho
<pqatsi> não fala bobagem
<Maninho> BR= http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/binary-i386/
<pqatsi> na documentação oficial lá tem como fazer e vc n precisa floodar, tem tudo na documentacao
<Maninho> blz
<pqatsi> Willians: por favor, desconsidere o Maninho
<Willians> pois perro 404
<Willians> geralmente é  q ta offline
<Willians> *erro
 * Maninho lol
<pqatsi> 404 offline?
<pqatsi> tá maluco?
<pqatsi> Maninho: Cara, qual o problema de você aprender antes de ensinar, e ficar quieto enquanto aprende?
<Maninho> pqatsi, whats?
<pqatsi> Willians: Minha sugestão: Verifique na documentação oficial do ubuntu sobre gerenciamento de repositorios e troque o mirror. A documentação oficial explica detalhadamente como fazer
<Willians> ok, ja estou consultando
<pqatsi> Willians: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/ubuntu-help/index.html
<pqatsi> essa é a doc oficial
<pqatsi> Maninho: Whats não. Leia primeiro, cale-se se não sabe e opine depois que aprender.
 * Maninho lol mamae
<pqatsi> Maninho: Você orientar um usuário a reinstalar um sistema por um erro que nem é na máquina dele é proximo ao rm menos erre efe
<Maninho> foda-se
<UdontKnow> Willians: isso e uma boa licao pra voce: tem muita gente que ajuda, mas alguns nao se importam se estao ajudando ou nao
<pqatsi> !abuso | [15/01-20:13:35] < pqatsi> Maninho: Você orientar um usuário a reinstalar um sistema por um erro que nem é na máquina dele é proximo ao rm menos erre efe --> [15/01-20:13:54] < Maninho> foda-se
<pqatsi> UdontKnow: realmente
<pqatsi> Oxe, o bot não funfa mais
<Maninho> sems bot po hehehehe /list
<UdontKnow> Willians: sempre use a documentacao oficial, e nunca faca nada sem entender por que esta fazendo
<Maninho> *sem desde q o andre morreu lol
<Willians> <UdontKnow> Pois é   eu não sei quase nada, fico mais observando.
<UdontKnow> Willians: entao leia documentacao e aprenda :)
<UdontKnow> Willians: como pode ver, o cara te deu maus conselhos e respondeu de maneira bem interessante quando questionado
<Willians> <UdontKnow> mudei o repositorio para o principal, par aver se muda... ta atualizando
<Groselha> Willians,  aqui tb está offline
<Groselha> deve ser algum erro
<Willians> ixi
<Groselha> amanhã ou depois está resolvido
<Willians> Groselha, eu to tentando do repositorio principal, mas como minha conexão é hiperlenta, ainda tá atualizando
<Groselha> Willians,  deve ter caido algum serviço
<Groselha> logo logo deve estar resolvido isso ai
<Groselha> ai hoje que começou a aparecer offline
<Willians> de toda maneira obrigado pela confirmação, isso prova que não há dados corrompidos no meu sistema
<Groselha> aqui
<pqatsi> Willians: que conste, não só por ser USPiano, mas eu uso o mirror da usp: sft.if.usp.br
<pqatsi> nunca deu problema
<Willians> pqatsi  to experimentando essa da usp
<Willians> tá bem mais rapido
<Willians> rsrs
<pqatsi> ;)
<pqatsi> Willians: Tem que ver onde vc mora. O ideal e pegar um perto de vc
<pqatsi> vejamos
<Willians> hehe, Minas Gerais
<pqatsi> Uia
<pqatsi> São João Evangelista
<pqatsi> meu avô é dai :D
<Willians> acredito ser o mais perto
<pqatsi> eh
<pqatsi> ja que a ufmg não tem mirror
<Willians> oxe, Governador Valadares
<pqatsi> uh?
<pqatsi> USB é?
<pqatsi> United States of Brazil :D
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-07
<hggdh> <sigh/>. Aparentemente, não é possível ausentar-me do canal.
<hggdh> xGrind: tua assertiva é incorrecta. Falar de forma grosseira não é aceitavel. De resto, o limite é flexível.
<adiaswin> hggdh: so fechar o xchat rsrsrs
<hggdh> concordo. O kamikase colocou-se na mira :-)
<adiaswin> pois e
<adiaswin> fico pensando esse kamikase e uma criança atras do teclado querendo zoar ou e um hater do ubuntu
<hggdh> <shrug/> não faz muita diferença. Criança, ou comportando-se como tal, o efeito é o mesmo
<hggdh> de qualquer maneira, kamisake (em verdade, 'megalinux') já é conhecido, e já foi kicked/muted antes. Talvez estja chegando a hora de ser muted novamente, por algum tempo
<adiaswin> megalinux
<hggdh> s/kamisake/kamikase/ # eta dyslexia
<adiaswin> hummm ele ja se logou aqui pelo visto mais um hater do ubuntu
<hggdh> xGrind: não sabia, no início, que não querias PVT. Quaisquer outros contactos (com o chapéu de moderador) serão no canal. Por favor, desculpe-me por ter tentado falar contigo em particular.
<hggdh> ah, não necessitamos preocuparmos com o kamikase por algum tempo, ele já foi banido por um membro do IRC Council.
<hggdh> adiaswin: moderadores não aparecem aqui śo para kick/mute/ban. Mas o canal colocou-se sob a supervisão do conselho (via comportamento geral, e o evento Rudolf). Logo...
<adiaswin> e bom saber que temos adms competentes
<vitorlobo> hggdh, entrando mtu troll poraki?
<adiaswin> so o kamicase(megalinux)
<adiaswin> vou pra minha cripta amanha eu volto
<hggdh> vitorlobo: só um, e as usuais reclamações
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ocupado?
<hggdh> vitorlobo: shoot, tenho 10 minutos antes do filme começar ;-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/98397345/loboshell
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  baixa ae...atualizei mta coisa
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  me da um feedback
<hggdh> vitorlobo: verei amanhã -- hoje está meio difícil
<hggdh> já baixei no wget
<vitorlobo> hggdh, tranquilo rs
<Hirlan> alguém do Brasil?
<Hirlan> Preciso de uma força...
<Hirlan> Estou usando o Ubuntu com o boot a partir do PenDrive...
<Hirlan> porém não consigo acessar meu HD...
<kernel> todos somos do brasil por isso é -br
<kernel> ;)
<Hirlan> ?
<Hirlan> Estou usando o Ubuntu com o boot a partir do pendrive, porém não consigo acessar o HD...
<xGrind> Hirlan, seu HD está criptografado?
<Hirlan> não
<Hirlan> estava usando normalmente no WinXP, quando parou de carregar o SO...
<Hirlan> então fiz o boot a partir do pendrive com o Ubuntu, porém não acessa o HD
<Hirlan> será que consigo pelo menos recuperar meus dados?
<kernel> fdisk -l
<Hirlan> nada...
<Hirlan> fdisk -l nada
<kernel> vish
<Hirlan> Vish...
<Hirlan> agora usei o comando cfdisk /dev/hda
<Hirlan> e apareceu a mensagem: ERRO FATAL: Não foi possível abrir a unidade de disco
<Hirlan> Já era HD???
<kernel> era para aparece o HD no fdisk -l
<kernel> pelo menos /dev/sda
<Hirlan> ( fdisk -l ) não acontece nada, nem mensagem de erro
<ptl> hmmmm.
<ilss> bom dia (:
<cama`de`gato> e ae
<vitorlobo> cama`de`gato,  fala chucrute
<Katador> bom dia galera
<adiaswin> bom dia katador
<Katador> é normal o nautilus 3.6 travar no ubuntu 12.10? eu atualizei ele... e volta e meia fica travando
<adiaswin> nao e normal nao
<Katador> droga
<Katador> ahuahauhauaha
<adiaswin> como voce o atualizou por um ppa ou o sistema o atualizou sozinho
<Katador> eu atualizei
<cama`de`gato> meto
<cama`de`gato> bala
<adiaswin> como voce o atualizou o nautilos
<Katador> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && killall nautilus
<cama`de`gato> corro e palmeio
<adiaswin> humm
<Katador> pensei que fosse instabilidade do proprio ubuntu
<Katador> ta dando erro no meu video tbm
<adiaswin> qual o hardware men
<Katador> eu tenho um noot ACER aspire ..... placa de video uma intel graphics
<Katador> me arrependo de nao ter pego com uma nvidea
<Katador> hauhauahau
<Katador> apport-gpu-error-intel.py
<adiaswin> espera tem placa de video hibrida correto
<Katador> isso que aparece
<adiaswin> entao o driver esta com algum problema
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> jah ja eles devem lançar atualizaçao pra isso
<Katador> isso eu nem ligo... problema maior é que o not fica travando
<kernel> adiaswin, iai maxo vei compilou o kernel?
<Katador> quando eu fecho o nautilus, ou as vezes, quando fecho o firefox
<adiaswin> sim meti bala aqui mas fiz errado
<adiaswin> o kernel novo nao inicia e eu terei que compilar tudo de novo
<adiaswin> katador qual a verçao do ubuntu
<Katador> adiaswin 12.10
<adiaswin> so podia ser ele katador faça o sequinte
<Katador> sera que vale a pena desativa o apport?
<adiaswin> nao men se ta travando nem mexa muito nele pode piorar o problema
<Katador> rsrsrsrsrsr
<adiaswin> katador o ubuntu 12.10 esta uma verdadeira mina recomendo voce voltar para o 12.04
<adiaswin> ele esta bem mais estavel
<Katador> pois eh
<Katador> bem isso que tava pensando mesmo
<adiaswin> faça isso e depois diga se o problema se resolveu
<Katador> eu usava o 12.04
<vitorlobo> Katador,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102559.0.html
<Katador> nunca me encomodou isso ai nao
<vitorlobo> Katador,  baixae q vc pode otimizar muita coisa
<vitorlobo> adiaswin, versão 1.5a do app ja rs
<adiaswin> 1.5
<adiaswin> vou atualizar entao
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  dai vc atualiza , encerra e abre novamente
<Katador> hum interessante isso ai
<vitorlobo> adiaswin,  q a partir dessa versao..ao fim de cada upgrade ele encerra sozin
<adiaswin> cara impressionante
<Katador> mas tem coisas que nao quero fazer
<vitorlobo> Katador, o programa n faz oq vc n quer fazer
<Katador> de certa forma, ate gostei do unity kkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> Katador, só faz oq vc opta em fazer
<Katador> sim
<Katador> mas é bem interessante mesmo
<Katador> vo testar pra ver
<Katador> vitorlobo tu quem fez esse script?
<vitorlobo> Katador,  sim
<Katador> parabens loco
<Katador> muito bom
<vitorlobo> Katador,  é meu primeiro em shell
<vitorlobo> rs
<Katador> negocio é que é simples e eficiente
<Katador> isso que importa
<adiaswin> e seu primeiro shell uai
<Katador> alias.... todo linux é assim
<adiaswin> parabens men
<Katador> simples e eficiente
<vitorlobo> Katador, é nao hein
<vitorlobo> Katador, tem umas distros ai q é pau total rs
<Katador> kkkkkkk
<milesmaverick> pois e
<Katador> eu to lgado
<Katador> mas nem chego perto disso ai
<Katador> huahauahua
<vitorlobo> Katador,  por exemplo, soletre ubuntu
<vitorlobo> ubuntu soletrado é B-U-G
 * vitorlobo rindo
<Katador> kkkkkkkkkk
<milesmaverick> lol
<vitorlobo> Katador,  com o tempo vc vai me entender
<vitorlobo> :P
<Katador> bug tudo que é ciosa tem
<Katador> ate mulher tem bug
<Katador> fazer oque
<Katador> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<milesmaverick> pois e
<vitorlobo> Katador, tem...mas, o ubuntu exagera
<milesmaverick> bug e bug agente nao se livra dele nem a pau
<vitorlobo> Katador, mas é pela maneira q ele ainda trabalha...se de fato um dia se tornar rolling release vai melhorar muito
<Katador> pois eh vitorlobo mas que distro vc usa?
<vitorlobo> milesmaverick, eu fiz o shell pra ubuntu mas n uso ubuntu rs
<vitorlobo> Katador,  arch
<milesmaverick> vitorlobo nao e nem o ubuntu e sim a interfaçe dele
<Katador> hummm
<vitorlobo> mas eu fiz pra ubuntu pq dou suporte a pc's com ubuntu
<vitorlobo> dai fiz pra dar esse suporte...e compartilhei
<vitorlobo> rs
<Katador> eu uso ubuntu, pq foi o primeiro linux que mexi
<vitorlobo> milesmaverick,  nao, é o ubuntu mesmo
<Katador> achei facil, interface grafica e tals
<vitorlobo> milesmaverick, ele com qualquer inteface é buguento
<vitorlobo> milesmaverick, principalmente quando o assunto é quebra de pacote entre uma atualização e outra
<vitorlobo> Katador,  o meu tbm
<milesmaverick> ai as atualizaçoes nem fale
<Katador> hauhauahauaha
<vitorlobo> e tbm
<vitorlobo> na atualização de softwares
<Katador> mas sera que é melhor que windows?
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUA N° 1
<vitorlobo> por exemplo
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUA N° 2
<vitorlobo> tem software no ubuntu q vc n consegue entender pq buga
<milesmaverick> teve um cara do forum que tentou atualizar e o ubuntu dele virou debian!!!
<vitorlobo> e no debian n buga
<vitorlobo> exemplo
<vitorlobo> o kdenlive buga bagarai no ubuntu
<vitorlobo> no debian nao
<cama`de`gato> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 122880 bytes)
<vitorlobo> mas no debian, o mydesktoprecorder buga
<vitorlobo> e no mint nao
<vitorlobo> sendo q são distros clones
<vitorlobo> isso n deveria existir
<vitorlobo> rs
<milesmaverick> lol o meu terminal bugou
<milesmaverick> ^Cadiaswin@ylloluis-PBL0001:~$
<Katador> [11:03] <vitorlobo> mas eu fiz pra ubuntu pq dou suporte a pc's com ubuntu
<Katador> vai fica rico
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUAAu...Para Neh...  N° 3
<cama`de`gato> alguem aqui manja de php?
<vitorlobo> Katador,  pra quem ta fazendo a transição windows  > linux, eu ainda recomendo o buguunto
<Katador> cama`de`gato eu programava... mas largeui de mao
<vitorlobo> Katador,  ubuntu quer dizer
<cama`de`gato> [Katador]: pow
<milesmaverick> porque katador
<Katador> por isso eu fui ora ubuntu
<cama`de`gato> Katador to com problema no wp
<cama`de`gato> subi 1 thema la
<Katador> eu tava sem tempo cara
<cama`de`gato> e qando tento logar no painel
<cama`de`gato> da esse erro
<cama`de`gato> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 122880 bytes)
<Katador> me formei em agronomia...
<Katador> tive que largar as coisas
<milesmaverick> que pena
<Katador> cama`de`gato tenta no php-br
<Katador> sempre me ajudavam lah com meus pepinos
<Katador> to fora disso ai a mais de 8 anos
<Katador> kkkkk
<Katador> fui minimizar o terminal
<Katador> meu ubuntu travo
<Katador> kkkkkkkkk
<Katador> tive que reinicia
<milesmaverick> eta
<milesmaverick> ta maus
<Katador> as mezes
<Katador> qulquer coisa que minivio
<Katador> ele trava
<Katador> mas o mouse ainda fica mexendo
<Katador> so nao acessa nada
<milesmaverick> e minha suspeita se comfirmou
<Katador> video?
<milesmaverick> e algo do compiz que esta comflitando com algo ai
<Katador> hummm
<Katador> faz sentido mesmo
<milesmaverick> veja o unity e so um plug-in do gnome que a canonical inventou
<milesmaverick> o gerenciador de efeitos dele e o compiz normalmente ele vem com a configuraçao padrao
<milesmaverick> mas instalando o ccm eu posso mudar a configuraçao do mesmo
<milesmaverick> mas estas mudanças podem faze-lo instavel e ai trava a interfaçe
<Katador> eu instalei o ccm mesmo
<Katador> mas nem cheguei a configurar nada
<Katador> por causa dos bugs
<milesmaverick> katador ativou algum efeito por la
<Katador> preciso olhar
<Katador> mas alguma coisa devo ter deixado fiderente... faz um tempinho jah
<Katador> uns 10 dias
<milesmaverick> de uma olhada pelo o que me lempro se desinstalar o ccm a configuraçao do compiz volta ao padrao
<Katador> vou ler mais sobre isso ai sim
<Katador> agradeço a dica
<milesmaverick> fui
<hggdh> alias, muitos instalam o Compizconfig-settings-manager, e ativam/desativam opções do Compiz. Isto, quase sempre, dá dor de cabeça depois
<hggdh> OK. Para aqueles que estavam a reclamar da morte do MyUnity, aparentemente stá surgindo um substituto: mechanig (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/01/we-interview-the-mechanig-development-team)
<locodir-user> opa galera
<artefinalistajr> tarde....
<artefinalistajr> preciso de ajuda no seguinte caso: passar arquivos do win pro Ubuntu jah com permissoes rwx
<artefinalistajr> quando eu transfiro eles vem assim: dono "nobody" grupo "nogroup" somente leitura
<artefinalistajr> ninguem ae???
<adiaswin> ola amigos
<tgbprog> Ola
<tgbprog> Radeon HD 5700
<tgbprog> Tem drive pra essa joça ?
<adiaswin> sim tem
<sagat> boa tarde
<sagat> o canal backtrack-portuguese não existe mais ?
<sagat> tem alguem ai
<Katador> salve salve galera
<xGrind> Katador: \o
<Katador> netbeans ou eclipse? ahuahauha
<vitorlobo> Katador,  pra programar em q?
<Katador> php
<Katador> nunca usei nada do tpo no linux
<Katador> usava o dreamweaver pra visualisar as coisas
<vitorlobo> Katador,  nem eclipse nem netbeans..nem um nem outro
<Katador> bloco de notas
<Katador> ahuahau
<vitorlobo> Katador,  nao...tipo
<vitorlobo> Katador,  vc usaria um caminhão para carregar um saco de farinha de 2 kilos?
<vitorlobo> Katador, isso equivale a usar netbeans ou eclipse
<Katador> pod crer
<vitorlobo> Katador,  http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/conheca-o-sublime-text-2.html
<Katador> eu testi o netbeans uma vez
<vitorlobo> Katador,  veja toda a materia e em especial o video
<Katador> achei pesado mesmo
<vitorlobo> Katador,  vc será feliz assim
<vitorlobo> rs
<Katador> o eclipse nunca vi
<vitorlobo> Katador,  o eclipse é maior q o netbeans e mais pesado
<Katador> lol
<Katador> quero distancia entao
<Katador> hauahauha
<sagat> consegui rodar fluxbox no meu backtrack
<sagat> .
<sagat> aqui pelo jeito ninguem curte back?
<tgbprog> backtrack, e tipo ter uma caixa de ferramentas gigante e não usar nenhuma
<tgbprog> =/
<denisbr> Boa tarde
<tgbprog> caixinhas de som xiando
<tgbprog> Qual cliente IRC pessoal usa ?
 * denisbr usando mIRC
<cama`de`gato> http://www.4shared.com/mp3/jZii1rxC/Proibido_-_Rap_da_Overdose.html
<cama`de`gato> Ursinha
<cama`de`gato> vc curte funki?
<cama`de`gato> esse rap
<cama`de`gato> vai pra todos os viciado
<cama`de`gato> q gostam de xeirar
<hggdh> cama`de`gato: por favor, respeite as regras
<cama`de`gato> [hggdh]: eu sou viciado
<cama`de`gato> pow
<tom____> olá
<tom____> estou tendo problemas para atualizar o ade flash player
<tom____> ADOBE FLASH PLAYER
<tom____> acabei de intalar o ubuntu
<tom____> mas não consigo baixar o adobe flash player
<tom____> já tentei tar gz
<tom____> e nenhum .deb que enconteri funcionou
<cama`de`gato> tom____ vc beija na boca
<cama`de`gato> de homem?
<Cesar_Augusto> fala tom____
<hggdh> cama`de`gato: segundo, e último aviso
<lipearu> boa noite
<AldoRaine> tom____, flashplayer ?
<AldoRaine> mole
<AldoRaine> qual é a versão do ubuntu ?
<AldoRaine> vc quer atualizar, certo ?
<AldoRaine> basta um sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade -y --force-yes
<lipearu> alguem ja usou o DirBuster?
<AldoRaine> pra fazer pentest ?
<AldoRaine> em páginas ?
<cama`de`gato> [hggdh]: kem é vc?
<cama`de`gato> vai da aviso
<cama`de`gato> na casa do caralho, seu retardado
<AldoRaine> oO
<cama`de`gato> hggdh
<lipearu> AldoRaine: sim, em diretorios
<cama`de`gato> tu deve ser 1 gordo
<cama`de`gato> nerd
<cama`de`gato> sem vida social
<cama`de`gato> excluido pela sociedade
<AldoRaine> lipearu, já testei
<cama`de`gato> kerendo por bronca na internet
<hggdh> cama`de`gato: posso ser. Mas as regras do chat serão respeitadas aqui.
<lipearu> AldoRaine: ele soh lista diretorios de um site.
<lipearu> AldoRaine: sabe algum que liste arquivos dentro dos diretorios?
<AldoRaine> não
<lipearu> tem um site e tem uns .rar dentro da pasta
<lipearu> mas pelo link nao lista.
<lipearu> ta configurado pra nao listar no phph
<lipearu> php
<AldoRaine> aah saquei
<lipearu> acho que o Dirbuster nao faz isso
<AldoRaine> não
<vitorlobo> cama`de`gato, ele é um dos operadores do canal
<vitorlobo> rs
<AldoRaine> lipearu, vc tá usando o backtrack ?
<lipearu> sim
<cama`de`gato> [vitorlobo]: grandes bostas
<cama`de`gato> pra min é 1 fracassado
<cama`de`gato> qualquer
<vitorlobo> cama`de`gato,  mas quem parece revoltado aqui é vc
<vitorlobo> o.o
<cama`de`gato> virtu
<cama`de`gato> vitorlobo nem to
<vitorlobo> cama`de`gato,  #cg-br
<vitorlobo> cama`de`gato,  come on
<hggdh> cama`de`gato: podes, por favor, acalmar?
<hggdh> grep megalinuX
<virtu> fiz uns bife aqui
<virtu> massa
<xGrind> virtu: arma um ae
<virtu> tirei ate foto
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-08
<virtu> pessoal...
<virtu> no UNity
<virtu> eu tenho 3 icones de FS montados
<virtu> Recovery
<virtu> OS e Restore
<virtu> o que esta montado em recovery e em restore eu tenho acesso
<virtu> mas em OS nao consigo abrir
<virtu> alguem sabe como posso ver isto?
<Diego> Boa noite. alguem poderia me ajudar a configurar o note para ao fechar a tampa continuar reproduzindo o o video pela hdmii ? Distro 12.04
<Diego> Somebody ? alguem ?
<hggdh> virtu: soa como FSs vindo do Windows
<virtu> hggdh, exato
<virtu> como eu listo quais os /devs que estao montados
<hggdh> virtu: uma opção é boot to Windows, and depois ver quais discos são estes (e quais filesystems o Windows reporta para eles). Então pode-se voltar ao Linux, e garantir que os drivers para estes filesystems estejam carregados
<virtu> pois é hggdh
<virtu> eu to achando que é permissao
<hggdh> virtu: boot dmesg provavelmente vai dizer o que foi encontrado (e o que ocorreu).
<hggdh> possível
<hggdh> mais provavel, entretanto, é FS support
<hggdh> virtu: (in)felizmente, não tenho Windows...
<virtu> tudo bem hggdh
<virtu> pois to sem acesso a particao do windows 8
<virtu> mas nem me lembro se cheguei a ter acesso
<virtu> achei o erro
<hggdh> virtu: o que era?
<virtu> hggdh, aparenta estar hibernada a particao
<virtu> to pesquisando mais aui ainda
<virtu> hggdh, qual a diferença do CHROME pro CHROMIUM?
<hggdh> virtu: um é livre, outro tem extensões proprietárias da Google
<virtu> blz
<virtu> hggdh, outra pergunta amigo
<virtu> o Geary e-mail
<virtu> quando eu abro ele e ajusto as dimensões dele
<virtu> e fecho ele... ele nao salva o formato que deixei
<virtu> sabe como faço apra ele memorizar o formato
<hggdh> virtu: desculpe-me, jamais usei este email client, não sei a resposta
<virtu> ok hggdh, vou ao google
<hggdh> ah, novo client, recém-liberado. Provavelmente vale dar uma olhada no bugs.gnome.org
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> visitem
<sagat> #backtrack-portuguese
<sagat> para quem curte backtrack
<sagat> freenode
<sagat> visitem
<sagat> claro que serão bem vindo
<sagat> sempre
<sagat> não é meu o canal
<sagat> porém
<sagat> não sei muito como funciona
<sagat> mas ta ai a dica
<sagat> backtrack-portuguese
<Chucrute301> Sagat
<Chucrute301> Para
<Chucrute301> De
<Chucrute301> Digitar
<Chucrute301> Assim
<Chucrute301> Isso
<Chucrute301> Irrita
<licensed> ne
<licensed> foda
<Chucrute301> :)
<sagat> a é
<hggdh> linguagem, por favor.
<sagat> pq
<sagat> vixi
<sagat> que politica loca
<hggdh> por que uma frase tem mais de uma palavra, e é mais difícil ler várias linhas para formar uma frase
<hggdh> não é política louca, é experiencia (e parte das famosas regras do IRC, veja o link no tópico, por favor)
<sagat> bom , no meu ponto de vista o comodo para a leitura , retarda a velocidade de pensamento ...
<sagat> enfim
<sagat> boa noite
<hggdh> boas
<tgbprog> boa noite
<tgbprog> Pessoal instalei o BitchX
<sagat> alguem ai conhece backtrack
<tgbprog> Mas esse larazaro não funciono
<tgbprog> backtrack = distro com ferramentas de rede
<Chucrute301> Eu conheci
<sagat> é sim
<sagat> mas eu prefiro faze las na unha
<Chucrute301> Backtrack= teste de penetracao
<Chucrute301> Sem malicia
<tgbprog> http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php
<tgbprog> podem me ajudar ?
<tgbprog> aqui
<tgbprog> eu instalei o bitchx
<tgbprog> mas não funciono
<tgbprog> instalei usando essa faq ae
<tgbprog> http://www.bitchx.com/faq.php
<aaronzz> prq vc não instala o XChat?
<tgbprog> pq quero testar o bitchx
<tgbprog> sonho de infancia
<aaronzz> qual a diferença entre eles?
<tgbprog> bitchx = command line
<tgbprog> mais radical
<tgbprog> =P
<aaronzz> heheheheh
<aaronzz> maneiro
<tgbprog> como eu deleto um diretorio
<tgbprog> não vazio
<sagat> rmdir -r
<tgbprog> esse comando e para diretorios vazios
<tgbprog> no caso o diretorio esta "cheio"
<vitorlobo> tgbprog, é um tipo de irc client isso?
<tgbprog> yep
<tgbprog> pqp, agora surgiu outro problema. Baxei os drivers da minha VGA
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  aproveitando, http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102559.0.html
<tgbprog> radeon hd 5700
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  usa e organiza o bagulho ae
<tgbprog> Jah vih seus shells
<tgbprog> =)
<tgbprog> muito bom o trabalho parabens
<vitorlobo> tgbprog,  mas so tenho esse shell lol
<tgbprog> Shells dentro de um shell
<tgbprog> Cada opção é um shell
<tgbprog> quero jogar um tf2 aqui carai
<tgbprog> essa placa de video non atualiza
<tgbprog> eu acho
<aaronzz> tf2 rlz
<tgbprog> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<tgbprog> fui rodar como programa
<tgbprog> ae dei a senha do sudo
<tgbprog> e nada
<aaronzz> cara, eu instalei o bumblebee no meu note para poder funcionar direito
<tgbprog> nvidia
<tgbprog> =/
<aaronzz> para jogos pesados eu uso dualboot mesmo
<tgbprog> Ahhh mas agora que tem steam pra linux
<tgbprog> non quero usar rwin
<aaronzz> eu sei como é cara, mas 90% dos jogos não tem suporte pro linux ainda.
<aaronzz> eu vi que alguns que tem suporte são bem mais rápido no linux do que no win
<aaronzz> achei isso muito massa
<tgbprog> SIm
<tgbprog> Mas preciso descobrir como atualizar ess jola
<tgbprog> fck
<aaronzz> lol
<tgbprog> pronto
<tgbprog> xhat
<tgbprog> xchat
<sistematico> Nossa meo..
<sistematico> rmdir :\
<sistematico> Esse cara tá assistindo muito filme.
<tgbprog> perdi
<sistematico> Pra remover arquivos e diretórios no Linux é rm
<sistematico> man rm
<sistematico> rm -r /dir
<sistematico> E no Linux não existe isso de diretório vazio e não vazio, o que existe são comandos recursivos e não recursivos.
<sistematico> -r é recursivo, sem o -r só apaga o arquivo especificado na linha de comando.
<sistematico> Vou voltar pra minha cripta.
 * sistematico detached.
<kernel> sistematico, qual melhor maneira de aumentar a partição / ?
<kernel> gparted é seguro pelo livecd?
<tgbprog> sim
<kernel> :)
<vitorlobo> willianalberto, #cg-br
<vitorlobo> willianalberto, #cg-br
<kernel> sem spam aqui
<kernel> se nao é k-line
<vitorlobo> kernel,  #cg-br
<kernel> kkkk
<Julinux> Eae pessoal
<Julinux> tem alguém acordado ae?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  diga
<Julinux> Já conseguir ;)
<Julinux> mas valeu
<Julinux> é que estou querendo criar um Pen Drive de boot do 12.10
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  a blz
<Julinux> cara
<Julinux> me tira outra dúvida, tu tem ai algum site onde possa ter uns exercícios legais pra tem está começando agora?
<Joao> alguem?
<called> ai pessoal
<called>  tudo bom
<called> ?
<called> tem  gente on ai ?
<Mineirinn> tem alguem ae?
<novato> pesso
<novato> pessoal, alguem aqui ja instalou o mint no netbook com n455 e 2gb ram? eu instalei no meu netbook, e tenho a inprenção de que o mint ta muito lento e travando
<Katador> bom dia!
<tgbprog> sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<tgbprog> não funciona essa merda
<Katador> adiaswin tais ligado que ontem eu tava com problema no compiz neh
<adiaswin> sim
<Katador> formatei p co
<Katador> pc*
<Katador> resolveu
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUA...Ta Ioko!? ... N° 28
<Katador> HAuHAuhAUHAAHaHUuAHuHUAHUAAuhAUHA...Deus O livre!... N° 29
<Katador> quaquaquaquaquauqauquauquauquauqau...Que Pato...QUÁ!... N° 30
<adiaswin> nao precissava formatar so formatava a raiz do sistema
<adiaswin> resolveu o problema
<Katador> nao coloquei o ccm e nem bug deu mesmo
<adiaswin> poxa cara
<adiaswin> katador
<Katador> opa
<adiaswin> tente o xfce que nao usa o compiz como gerenciador de janelas
<Katador> de boa
<Katador> nao vo me stressa com efeitos nah
<Katador> nao*
<Katador> mas vou dar uma olhada
<adiaswin> olha se nao faz questao de efeitos va no xfce
<adiaswin> acredito que nao tera problema dessa
<adiaswin> vez
<Katador> blz
<Katador> aualizei o sistema agora
<Katador> vou reiniciar
<leaodosertao> oi
<adiaswin> ola alquem sabe sobre o forum satux
<adiaswin> ouvi falar que o forum deles morreu
<rfcristaldo> bom dia, gostaria de saber como instalo ubuntu no pen drive
<rfcristaldo> sera que alguem pode me ajudar?
<adiaswin> sim eu
<adiaswin> voce esta no windows certo
<adiaswin> se estiver ultilize o lili
<adiaswin> que pode ser encontrado aqui
<adiaswin> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<rfcristaldo> muito obrigado
<adiaswin> disponha
<mary_> oii gent
<sistematico> Esse cara tem problemas sérios.
<sistematico> A 3 dias ele tava fazendo flood aqui no canal.
<sistematico> g-zus..
<Chucrute301> Sistematico
<Chucrute301> Homem do razer
<Chucrute301> Me recomenda algum  mouse pad bom?
<Chucrute301> O meu e um clone horrivel
<sistematico> Goliathus Control Edition.
<Chucrute301> A cada 2 minutos tem q limpar
<sistematico> Isso é um problema com a mão, e não com o Mouse Pad.
<sistematico> Isso chama-se sudorese.
<sistematico> Sua mão acaba suando e emporcalha o Mouse e Mouse Pad.
<Chucrute301> Velho
<Chucrute301> Nao e so com a mimha mao
<sistematico> Tenho isso tambem, sei disso porque meu Pai é Médico, a única saída é lavar e secar a mão de 5 em 5 minutos ou operar.
<Chucrute301> Se ficar parado la sem relar nele
<Chucrute301> Suja do mesmo geito
<sistematico> uhuhuhuhuhuhu
<sistematico> Então é encosto.
<Chucrute301> Lol
<sistematico> Sobrenatural foge ao meu escopo.
<Chucrute301> Fodeo
<Chucrute301> Acho que nao tenho n
<Chucrute301> Ele fica sujo mesmo parado
<Chucrute301> :(
<hggdh> Chucrute301, Chucrute301...
<Chucrute301> Ah ok
<hggdh> Chucrute301: fica difícil, não é?
<Chucrute301> E q a conversa vai rolando e eu nem percebo
<hggdh> sistematico: magalinux terá toda minha atenção em breve
<Chucrute301> Maga?
<hggdh> mega
<sistematico> Chucrute301: Erra é humano coleguinha.
<sistematico> Ninguem é robô.
<sistematico> :-|
<sistematico> *Errar
<Chucrute301> O hggdh e robo sim
<Ursinha> não é não :)
<Ursinha> ele é gente, e muito gente boa por sinal
<Chucrute301> Nunca vi monitorar todas as conversas 24h igual ele
 * hggdh seta-se, e observa a discussão sobre sua composição
<hggdh> noto que sou o primeiro robot com dislexia
<Chucrute301> :)
<hggdh> Chucrute301: infelizmente, vários no canal exigem este monitoramento. Eu, francamente, tenho mais o que fazer.
<Chucrute301> N foi um xingamento hggdh
 * sistematico detached.
<hggdh> Chucrute301: foi. Pode não ter sido tua intenção, mas *é* um palavrão, mesmo se escrito errado
<Chucrute301> F####
<jhonny> bom gostaria de saber qual a melhor versao do ubunto pra instalar no meu macbook white...?
<kayo> sempre a mais nova pelo fato de ter o kernel mais atualizado
<kayo> e com isso mais problemas resolvidos (talvez)
<jhonny> valew
<jhonny> mais axo q depende
<jhonny> pelo fato da capacidade do pc
<jhonny> apesar q o ubunto é muito leve
<xGrind> jhonny: eu prefiro lts
<xGrind> e ubuntu não é muito leve. é pesado
<jhonny> em comparaçao com o windows ele é muito leve
<xGrind> jhonny: depende. se vc for usar ubuntu com unity, não é muito leve. se usar até a versao 10.10, ou xubuntu e lubuntu. dai sim 'e leve
<jhonny> valew intendi
<jhonny> mais qual versao maiss adequada
<kayo> bote a 12.04
<jhonny> valew falow pra todos
<called> daew  pessoal
<called>   tudo bom ?
<vitorlobo> called, tdo
<higor_> ola
<higor_> alguem pode me ajudar a configurar wifi please
<called> eu
<called>  pode faalr  maninho
<called> fala  higor
<called> que precisa
<called> ?
<higor_> preciso configurar o wifi aqui mas n sou mt bom com linux
<suh___> oi gente
<higor_> .-.
<suh___> oi higor
<higor_> oi
<suh___> alguem sabe algum programa pra baixar musica no ubuntu?
<sistematico> suh___: Deluge, Transmission..
<sistematico> SteadyFlow, Uget, etc...
<higor__> net caiu
<higor__> alguem me ajuda
<higor__> a configura wifi
<higor__> :(
<sistematico> higor__: O que houve amiguinho?
<higor__> preciso configurar o wifi no ubunto
<higor__> não sei  mecher aqui
<vitorlobo> suh___, tem o amule
<vitorlobo> suh___, sudo apt-get  install amule
<vitorlobo> suh___, ou simplesmente baixa no software-center
<higor__> hum
<higor__> amule
<higor__> mas
<higor__> eu acabei de instala, n sei se tem o driver
<hggdh> higor__: o amule não foi para ti...
<higor__> ata
<sistematico> Amule mano? Credo...
<higor__> :(
<sistematico> Bem-vindo aos anos 90.
<sistematico> heh
<xGrind> suh___: o melhor é o clipgrab
<called> opa
<called>  desculpa
<xGrind> vc baixa videos do youtube, e pode ja baixar convertendo como mp3
<called> e ai
<suh___> nossa
<higor__> ubunto 2012 e bom?
<called>  que vesção do ubunto estão usando ?
<called> cara
<higor__> o 10
<called>  o .?
<called>  humm
<suh___> mto obrigado a todos
<suh___> jah estou baixando aqui
<called> o 12.10
<higor__> to baixando o 12.10
<called> cara
<called>  ta com ums  bugs
<called> mais  ta tezão
<higor__> hum
<called> mais  de boa
<called> ele ta com  bug
<higor__> aff acho qq vo por o 7 denovo
<called>   não
<called>  não
<called> jamais
<called> kkkkkkkkk
<higor__> kkkk
<called> eu te ajudo
<higor__> ele veio com o linux
<called>  cara
<higor__> ai ponhei o 7
<called>  não
<called>  vei  não
<xGrind> que conversa de cumadra é essa aqui hggdh ?
<called>  fais isso com vocÊ  não
<higor__> ai tentei por o xp
<xGrind> cumadre*
<higor__> mas minha mae rasgo a folha com o serial
<called> ok
<called> kkk
<higor__> ai coloquei ubunto
<higor__> mas preciso por wifi
<higor_> called
<higor_> aff q raiva
<called> oi
<called> assim ?
<called> opa
<called>  errei
<insano> boa tarde
<called> boa
<called>  e aii ?
<nanando> alguem entende de php
<nanando> ou html?
<called> eu
<called> oque  precisa?
<vitorlobo> xGrind, é cada coisa q encontro aqui
<vitorlobo> xGrind, essa suh___ HUAUHUHAHUAA
<vitorlobo> vei.......
<called> sim
<called>  uashuas
<called> fóda
<eduardo_> eita
<eduardo_> queda de luz aff
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa tarde a todos
<hggdh> ugh. Errei de novo
<xGrind> Matheus_Carvalho: boa
<kernel> qual arquvo de configuração dos modulos a serem carregados do kernel?
<hggdh> kernel: para inittamfs, em /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<hggdh> kernel: para a carga em si, /etc/modprobe.d/
<kernel> nao uso init aqui
<kernel> é systemd
<hggdh> kernel: neste caso, o ideal é vericar com o pessoal do Fedora & afins
<Julinux> Olá Pessoal, Boa Noite
<Julinux> Alguém poderia me dar um suporte?
<Julinux> to com um problema no meu Ubuntu 12.10
<Julinux> Instalei ele recentemente no meu LapTop com placa ATI
<Julinux> e instalei o driver proprietário pelo Drivers Adicionais
<Julinux> Só que ai percebi que o sistema ta exigindo muito do CPU e então ao digitar o comando TOP percebi que o Xorg ta consumindo 75% do  CPU e a Central de Programas do Ubuntu ta consumindo 50%
<Julinux> Eai?
<Julinux> Ta todo mundo dormindo já?
<tgbprog> Boa tarde
<tgbprog> boa noite
<tgbprog> xD
<Julinux> Opa
<Julinux> eai tgbprog
<tgbprog> poxa to triste aqui
<tgbprog> não consigo instalar minha placa de video corretamente
<tgbprog> eh uma radeon hd 5700
<xGrind> hggdh: como escreve  contribuinte opensource em ingles?
<xGrind> ;x
<hggdh> xGrind: open source contributor
<xGrind> hggdh: obrigado
<hggdh> de nada
<tgbprog> vish
<tgbprog> ta colocando no status no face
<Julinux> eu conseguir instalar a minha mais depois que instalei o Xorg ta consumindo 75 do PCU
<Julinux> CPU*
<tgbprog> =/
<tgbprog> e que assim, no rwin
<tgbprog> rodava tf2 com tipo 100fps
<tgbprog> agora aqui ta com 17fps
<tgbprog> nao pode isso
<FiLHu> Julinux: eu tenho uma 5870 e ela funciona normalmente no ubuntu com o driver que peguei no site da AMD.
<Julinux> FiLHu esse eu instalei diretamento pelo gerenciador de drivers do ubuntu
<FiLHu> Julinux: pode ser esse o problema. Faça o teste.
<FiLHu> Julinux: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<sergio_br2> Olá todo mundo!
<Julinux> FiLHu então eu desinstalo do gerenciador de drivers?
<tgbprog> Eu desisti
<tgbprog> vo instalar o fedora
<xGrind> tgbprog: funcionava de boa?
<sergio_br2> fedora é bugado
<sergio_br2> não querendo difamar distro...
<sergio_br2> mas fedora é pra quem gosta de viver na adrenalina, rsrs
<tgbprog> xGrind, sim! rodava tudo no full
<tgbprog> Só alegria, aqui non rodou, achei que ia me livrar do rwin pra jogos
<tgbprog> =(
<tgbprog> fiquei tristin
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-09
<tgbprog> agora nem abre o tf
<tgbprog> =/
<xGrind> tgbprog: qual versao do ubuntu?
<tgbprog> 12.10
<xGrind> tgbprog: essa versao está muito ruim.todo mundo reclama q está bugada
<tgbprog> ;(
<tgbprog> Que zica
<tgbprog> Qual versão usar ?
<xGrind> 12.04
<tgbprog> Sabia que tinha feito cagada
<tgbprog> =P
<tgbprog> como monta agora ela no pendrive
<tgbprog> acabei de ver no site aqui, que a 12.04 e ah LTS
<tgbprog> achei que essa que instalei era a LTS =(
<xGrind> procura por criador de disco de inicialização
<tgbprog> achei
<felipealmeida> tgbprog: eu gravei a iso num pendrive
<tgbprog> xD
<felipealmeida> e funcionou
<tgbprog> felipealmeida, isso mesmo que vou fazer
<tgbprog> ;)
<felipealmeida> dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdax
<felipealmeida> diretamente, sem aplicativo
<tgbprog> vou usar a interface grafica
<xGrind> felipealmeida: eu tb prefiro usar o comando dd, mas ele apaga tudo que estiver no pendrive. e se o cara errar, pode apagar tudo do hd
<xGrind> aki por ex, eu uso dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdb
<felipealmeida> a interface gráfica eu nunca consegui fazer funcionar, não sei pq
<vitorlobo> felipealmeida,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102559.0.html
<vitorlobo> felipealmeida,  use-o que apontará soluções
<vitorlobo> =]
<xGrind> felipealmeida: da pra usar o unetbootin tb
<felipealmeida> eu achei a solução, dd :P
<vitorlobo> #cg-br cabaré geek entrem senhores
<vitorlobo> rs
 * vitorlobo rindo
<tgbprog> como formata o pendrive
<tgbprog> to com medo desses comandos felipealmeida
<xGrind> tgbprog: usa o unetbootin
<felipealmeida> então não use-os
<felipealmeida> use o que o xGrind recomendou primeiro
<tgbprog> certo
<tgbprog> xD
<tgbprog> xGrind, o propio criador do unbuntu deu zica
<Julinux> esse ubuntu 12.10 é muito pesado
<Julinux> nem o meu laptop com placa gráfica dar conta de rodar ele =x
<xGrind> e ainda dizem que está muito mais leve que o win7, e muito estável ;x
<xGrind> a versao 12.04 está boa. mas essa 12.10 ta muito ruim
<Julinux> verdade
<vitorlobo> Julinux, tem como vc deixar ele mais leve
<vitorlobo> o unity
<Julinux> antes de eu rodar o ubuntu eu tinha o Windows 8 e tava usando perfeitamente, então depois instalei o 12.04 ficou uma maravilha, mas depois que instalei o 12.10 fica uma negação de lento =x
<Julinux> vitorlobo como ?
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102559.0.html
<vitorlobo> Julinux,  use o shell q tem uma opção la de deixar o unity mais leve ou instalar outra interface grafica no ubuntu ...q seja mais leve
<vitorlobo> ou até remover o unity
<vitorlobo> ai acabaram os problemas
<vitorlobo> rs
<RodrigO23> Fala ai pessoal
<alex_> As musicas reproduzidas pelo Rhythmbox não estao mais aparecendo no menu de som, nem mesmo os botões de voltar, parar e play. Alguem sabe o que fazer para aparecer de volta?
<sagat> alguem ai manja de AIrmon-ng ?
<sagat> boa noite
<sagat> obrigado
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<Guest37641> falo portugues
<Guest37641> o ubintu ja vem com drive de rede??/
<Guest37641> ???????????//////
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<hggdh> nanando: por favor, retire este aviso que estás away, só resulta em spam no canal
<hggdh> nanando: e, então, retorne ao canal.
<hggdh> tinha que ser
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<dk_millares> :S
 * nanando está away; bbb + dormir - desde[23:36:51] site[n/a] email[none@none] uin[none] log[on] pager[off] -=[Cyber]=-
<hggdh> bem. A partir de agora, não usarei mais kick, visto que muitos programaram o IRC client para auto-join-on-kick. Infelizmente, kick *não* é convite para reentrar imediatamente.
<safavlis> Sou novo como usuario de redes irc, quero aprender mais sobre, tem algum canal em especifico onde eu possa estar aprendendo melhor, digo apropriado para iniciantes?
<hggdh> safavlis: aprender o que? Como usar, ou como operar?
<hggdh> safavlis: para o FreeNode, genericamente, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml é um bom link
<safavlis> Seria como operar o cliente XChat mesmo, que é o que to usando, mas também e principalmente comandos e recursos da rede e servidores.
<safavlis> Obrigado ae pelo link... vo dar uma olhada agora!
<hggdh> safavlis: para o XChat (não o uso, logo não conheço detalhes) -- eu esperaria que o programa tenha um "Ajuda" no menu. Provavelmente terás links para documentação por lá
 * hggdh goes to bed
<vitorlobo> willianalberto, _o/
<willianalberto> eae vitor ;)
<darck> Bom dia!
<darck> Existe algum pacote .deb que converte DWG para PDF?
<darck> Pode ser tb para imagen tipo jpg ou outro....
<darck> \
<darck> \
<darck> \
<darck> \
<willianalberto> ja tentou mandar imprimir como pdf?
<darck> Ola willianalberto, não tem esta opção no software que faz a leitura, e tb não conheço nenhuma impressora de pdf para ubuntu ainda...
<sistematico> Acho que ele está se referindo a isso: http://i.imgur.com/WNxJS.png
<sistematico> http://www.ehow.com/how_7176218_convert-dwg-files-pdf-linux.html
<sistematico> Guest37641	falo portugues
<sistematico> Guest37641	o ubintu ja vem com drive de rede??/
<sistematico> Surreal.
<darck> Obrigado sistematico, estou lendo aqui, mais creio que isto vai me ajudar...tanck you!
<darck> sistematico! Instalei aqui o DraftSigth.deb e com ele consegui converter o DWG em PDF bem mais facil, fica a dica....
<luiz> ola
<luiz> bom dia ..
<luiz> estou com um problema que durante a atualização apresenta o seguinte erro "ubuntu 12.10 package linux-image-extra-3.5.0-17-generic is not ready'
<BUGMULLER> olá pessoas. sou novato com ubuntu... instalei recentemente. ele vem apresentando uma certa lentidao... quem ajuda?
<adiaswin> euzinho aki
<adiaswin> vamos la qual a verçao do ubuntu e o seu hardware
<BUGMULLER> versao 12.10 . celeron dual core 1.5, 1.5 ... 4Gb  .. dual boot
<BUGMULLER> apresenta lentidão quando processando algo via terminal... instalando algo principalmente
<ThiagoCMC> pode ser IO de disco...
<adiaswin> acredito que seja o unity
<ThiagoCMC> duvido muito.
<BUGMULLER> utilizei windows installer
<BUGMULLER> tem algo a ver?
<ThiagoCMC> bingo!
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<adiaswin> ah claro ai esta o motivo do problema
<ThiagoCMC> io
<BUGMULLER> sério? kk
<adiaswin> ganhou thiagocmc
<ThiagoCMC> O comando "iostat -x 1" mostrará no campo "%iowait" um valor muito alto...
<BUGMULLER> vou dimuli-lo
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<BUGMULLER> obrigado caras!
<ThiagoCMC> =)
<adiaswin> (-:
<adiaswin> thiagocmc: quanto tempo tem no ubuntu
<ThiagoCMC> Uso Linux desde 1995...
<ThiagoCMC> E Ubuntu desde as primeiras versões...
<adiaswin> legal
<ThiagoCMC> sempre fui fã do Debian tb...
<adiaswin> eu ja tentei o debian quando era nouvato no linux nao deu
<adiaswin> eu teria que compilar algumas coisas e como eu tinha um certo medo
<adiaswin> voltei pro win
<adiaswin> mas tomei coragem e agora estou usando o opensuse/ubuntu 12.10/ubuntu 12.04(cobaia para compilaçoes)
<ThiagoCMC> Eu sempre tive muitos problemas com distribuições baseadas no RPM...
<ThiagoCMC> Por isso fiquei com Debian / Ubuntu...
<ThiagoCMC> opensuse, fedora, redhad, centos, só dor de cabeça...
<ThiagoCMC> redhat...
<adiaswin> o redhat eu nem testo ja ouvi muito mal dele
<ThiagoCMC> pois é... e todos os demais que usam RPM, são tudo farinha do mesmo saco... lol
<ThiagoCMC> é tipo windows manja?!
<ThiagoCMC> só propaganda...
<adiaswin> sei
<ThiagoCMC> mas nada funciona como o descrito/prometido...
<adiaswin> o windows tambem e lixo ne
<ThiagoCMC> de qualquer forma...
<ThiagoCMC> a RedHat contribuí muito para a comu opensource e isso é massa...
<adiaswin> pois e isso sim e bom
<ThiagoCMC> mas a distro deles... vish...
<ThiagoCMC> terrible...
<adiaswin> nem se fala men
<ThiagoCMC> Tipo CoConectiva... lol
<ThiagoCMC> mandriva... nossa...
<adiaswin> eu ja tentei o fedora e fuuuuu
<ThiagoCMC> fedora fede
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<adiaswin> lol
<ThiagoCMC> um dia, baixei o CD do fedora, fui clicar no botão "Install"... Não abriu..
<adiaswin> que bom que nao abriu
<ThiagoCMC> fui rodar no terminal o comando: SegFault logo na instalação...
<ThiagoCMC> joguei fora o CD.
<ThiagoCMC> perdi um disco...
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<adiaswin> lol que bom que nao abriu por que voce iria perder a paciencia e jogar o pc fora
<adiaswin> acredite so foi dor de cabeça no meu lado
<ThiagoCMC> eu sei... só queria ver como estava... Isso foi em 2009... nem perdi meu tempo...
<adiaswin> pois e
<adiaswin> o negocio e que e uma distro de testes
<adiaswin> entao nao e estavel que nem o debian
<ThiagoCMC> O legal do Debian é o lema deles: A nova versão virá, quando ficar pronta.
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<ThiagoCMC> E não a cada X meses ou algo assim, time-based... Que cria muita pressão para "lançar do jeito que está" e consertamos depois.
<ThiagoCMC> isso eu acho foda no Ubuntu mas... de boas...
<adiaswin> pois e
<Chucrute301> vitorlobo se eu te ofendi ontem
<Chucrute301> desculpa
<suh___> oi novamente pessoal
<suh___> alguem por acaso teria alguma apostila que relaciona economia com sistemas de informação
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, me esquece man
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, pqp hein
<vitorlobo> Chucrute301, sai do meu osso
<hggdh> vitorlobo: bom dia
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  dia
<hggdh> vitorlobo: desculpe-me o atraso, mas as, ah, querencias de um gerente não podem ser ignoradas
<hggdh> vitorlobo: veja, por favor, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1513411/
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  funciona tbm rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: no bash (e dash, e vários outros shells) podemos usar "case ... esac". Isto torna o teu if/(elif)+/fi mais fácil de ser compreendido
<hggdh> vitorlobo: o detalhes lá é que uma selecção deve ser termkinada por ';;'. Se não colocares ';;' ao fim da selecção, o programa segue por dentro da próxima
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  usei if e else pq tenho raizes no python ...q n usa switch/case .....vicios de programação
<vitorlobo> rs
<hggdh> vitorlobo: sim, eu sei... alias, uma das poucas coisas que realmente sinto falta no Python
<hggdh> :-)
<hggdh> outra, apenas um comentário geral, é que normalmente programamos no que é chamado (em Ingles, traduzido) "princípio do menor privilégio". Isto quer dizer que nunca rodanos como root, a menos que necessário
<vitorlobo> hggdh, gambiarra case http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1513426/
<hggdh> o teu shell mudou de 'su|sudo' para requerer 'sudo loboshell'. Funciona, mas fere o least privilege.
<hggdh> vitorlobo: :-)
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  saindo aqui ..ir no medico depois a gente conversa
<hggdh> ack
<suh___> oi
<suh___> oi
<suh___> alguem pode me ajudar?
<hggdh> suh___: é melhor fazer a pergunta directo, e esperar que alguém saiba a resposta
<suh___> alguem quer conversar?
<adiaswin> eu por ezemplo quero
<ThiagoCMC> pate papo UOL?
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<rsser> suh___: vc deveria ter perguntado assim: "Oi, alguém quer tc?"
<rsser> hahahaha
<rsser> eu toh aqui, sofrendo férias, teclado sem fio, sentado no chão, diante do meu monitorzinho de 26", jogando tempo fora
<rsser> hehe
<rsser> soh faltou a beer
<ThiagoCMC> LOL
<ThiagoCMC> cada um... ahuehaUEHAE
<Chucrute301> quer tc cmg? :beer:
<alvaro_> o MSN morre dia 15 de março :(
<alvaro_> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/tec/1212217-microsoft-encerrara-o-msn-no-dia-15-de-marco-tire-suas-duvidas.shtml
<ThiagoCMC> E...?
<alvaro_> Agora todas as contas vão para o Skype :(
<alvaro_> pra piorar vou ter que baixar o Skype 6.0, mas nos repositorios do Ubuntu não tem o 6.0 :|
<ThiagoCMC> vai ter que...?
<ThiagoCMC> pq?
<ThiagoCMC> use o 4 msm uai...  =P
<alvaro_> pelo jeito estão boicotando o linux, só vai funcionar na versão 6.0
<alvaro_> na versão mais recente
<ThiagoCMC> a partir de quando? o skype 4 vai parar?
<alvaro_> para acessar as contas do antigo MSN é só a versão 6
<ThiagoCMC> afe... nunca usei MSN...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<alvaro_> era bem interessante no começo :)
<ThiagoCMC> mas tem skype 6 pra Linux?
<alvaro_> não
<ThiagoCMC> só não tem no repo da canonical, é isso?
<ThiagoCMC> Mmm... saquei...
<ThiagoCMC> time to drop it.
<ThiagoCMC> ;-)
<alvaro_> no proprio site do skype, para linux em geral só tem a versão 4.1, isso é brincadeira
<AldoRaine> versão 6 é para windows
<AldoRaine> 4.1 para Linux
<AldoRaine> funciona sem problemas audio e video quem já migrou a conta msn para o Skype
<AldoRaine> emesene, aMSN vão rodar
<AldoRaine> pq o Skype tá redondinho
<Katador> boa tarde
<Kata_off> para aqueles que nao largam o windows por causa do msn
<Kata_off> ou veem no linux essa dificuldade
<Kata_off> http://www.administradores.com.br/informe-se/tecnologia/msn-sera-encerrado-no-dia-15-de-marco/72659/
<AldoRaine> Kata_off, detalhe, tá funfando redondinho
<j4b4> ola, preciso de ajuda
<j4b4> atualizei o ubutnu para 12 04 presise
<j4b4> e na inicialização apresenta o seguinte mensagem:
<j4b4> keys:Continue to wait; or press S to skip mounting or M for for manual recovery
<AldoRaine> isso deve ser alguma partição que não consta no fstab, ou você alterou algo errado no arquivo
<j4b4> nao alterei no fstab esta assim:UUID com ext4 -> errors=remount-ro 0 1
<AldoRaine> coloca todo o conteúdo do fstab lá no pastebin
<j4b4> copiar o fstab para a pasta bin?
<alvaro_> não Pastebin é um site na net
<kernel> www.pastebin.com
<j4b4> ok, depois coloquei submeter
<j4b4> e depois!?
<kernel> olha o endereço de seu post
<kernel> e cola aqui
<j4b4> # /etc/fstab: static file system information. # # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5). # # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass> proc            /proc           proc    nodev,noexec,nosuid 0       0 # / was on /dev/sda1 durin
<j4b4> http://pastebin.com/BwPSY9sx
<kernel> isso mesmo
<kernel> garoto esperto .;)
<j4b4> desculpa
<j4b4> rsrs
<j4b4> colei o outro
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<j4b4> viu lá?
<kernel> rapaz seu /
<kernel> ta comentado com #
<kernel> tira esse # da frente da linha
<j4b4> ja tentei,
<j4b4> deixei assim pois foi o ultima tentativa que fiz
<kernel> tem que ficar descomentado
<j4b4> deixei comentado
<Marcos> boa tarde
<j4b4> ok, mas vai continua o mesmo
<Marcos> to com uma duvida ontem tente formatar meu lep top e apagar de vez o window, tentei colocar o ubuntu nao tive sucesso tenho que compactalo em iso para rodar em um cd pois em dvd r ele nao rodou a instalacao
<ThiagoCMC> j4b4, rode: sudo blkid
<ThiagoCMC> e veja se o seu UUID do fstab está listado na saida deste comando
<kernel> isso mesmo
<kernel> só comparar
<j4b4> só um minuto
<j4b4> esta reiniciando
<j4b4> bom esta assim:
<j4b4> http://pastebin.com/K24yrrgs
<j4b4> pelo que vejo esta igual
<RodrigO23> ola pessoal
<j4b4> mais alguma sugestao
<RodrigO23> iai j4b4
<j4b4> iai
<j4b4> diga
<j4b4> Kernel ainda estou com mesmo problema
<j4b4> keys:Continue to wait; or press S to skip mounting or M for for manual recovery
<garota_arisca> oi
<Marcio_DNS> Olá pessoal
<Guest44310> alguem
<Marcio_DNS> opa
<Guest44310> aqui sabe montar vps?
<Marcio_DNS> alguém usa mirc ainda?
<Marcio_DNS> rs
<Marcio_DNS> opa Guest44310
<Marcio_DNS> o que tu precisa?
<Guest44310> [Marcio_DNS]: quero saber
<Guest44310> como crio vps
<AldoRaine> garota_arisca, oi
<Guest44310> e solucoes open source
<RodrigO23> opa muita gente ainda usa hahaha
<Guest44310> e facil de manusear
<Marcio_DNS> Guest44310, você quer virtualizar sua máquina  ou vai usar algo como Xen Server ou VM WARE ?
<Guest44310> [Marcio_DNS]: xen server
<Guest44310> é free neh?
<Guest44310> vm ware é pago?
<Marcio_DNS> isso
<Guest44310> vo usar xen server
<Marcio_DNS> VM tem versão free também
<Marcio_DNS> só que eu trabalho com XEN Server
<Guest44310> Marcio_DNS é dificil configurar usando xen?
<Marcio_DNS> não não
<Marcio_DNS> Você já tem empresa para alugar a vm ou o dedicado para fazer?
<Marcio_DNS> Guest44310,
<Guest44310> Marcio_DNS ja tenho 1 dedicado
<Marcio_DNS> um bacana
<Marcio_DNS> Qual empresa se tem hoje?
<xuxu`banho> Marcio_DNS tu tem algum tutorial ensinando criar vps com o xen server?
<Marcio_DNS> Tutorial eu não tenho aqui, mas é possível achar vários no google
<Marcio_DNS> Caso tenha alguma dúvida pode perguntar que ajudo
<Marcio_DNS> quem precisar também de servidores
<Marcio_DNS> posso fornecer, trabalho em um data center
<xuxu`banho> Marcio_DNS dc br?
<Marcio_DNS> Sim
<Marcio_DNS> em Guarulhos
<xuxu`banho> pow
<xuxu`banho> passa pra min os valores
<xuxu`banho> em pvt
<xuxu`banho> tenho interesse em maquina no br
<xuxu`banho> pra games
<Marcio_DNS> Sem problemas.
<RodrigO23> HAHAHA alguem ai viu que a adobe tah dando a Creative suite cs2 de graça
<AldoRaine> RodrigO23, não, kd ?
<RodrigO23> pera ai
<Guest44310> Marcio_DNS queda
<Guest44310> de energia
<Guest44310> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Marcio_DNS> hehehe
<Marcio_DNS> boa
<Marcio_DNS> Energia nesse Brasil ta um negocio complicado...
<Guest44310> s
<Guest44310> aki ta chuvendo
<RodrigO23> ai galera
<RodrigO23> quem quiser o creative suite CS2 de graça
<RodrigO23> aproveita
<RodrigO23> http://www.adobe.com/downloads/cs2_downloads/index.html
<RodrigO23> pode baixar o photoshop separado tmb
<ThiagoCMC> afe
<ThiagoCMC> o níver aqui tá bem caído hein?!
<ThiagoCMC> lol
<AldoRaine> ahooehhsa
<Marcio_DNS> rs
<RodrigO23> ping
<AldoRaine> pong
<RodrigO23> o xGrind c conseguiu usar o g3m
<RodrigO23> orra ate que enfim alguem hahaha
<xGrind> RodrigO23: aow, nem testei ainda ;x
<xGrind> só compilei
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-10
<BUGMULLER> boa noite a todos
<BUGMULLER> estou tendo problemas na instalacao do ubuntu 10.12 64bits via sd card
<BUGMULLER> inicia normalmente mas aparece  (initramfs)
<BUGMULLER> alguem ja teve esse problema?
<xGrind> BUGMULLER: calmae
<xGrind> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Particoes-no-Linux/Ubuntu-nao-inicia-%28initramfs%29
<BUGMULLER> acho que me expressei mauz. desculpa.
<BUGMULLER> o sd card boota normalmente
<BUGMULLER> fiz o disco de boot via ubuntu 12.10
<BUGMULLER> instalei o ubuntu via windows installer
<BUGMULLER> tenho winxp e ubuntu... agora quero apenas o ubuntu
<nntp> BUGMULLER, tira o xp ue
<nntp> BUGMULLER, fala pra ele usar o disco todo na hora de instalar
<nntp> faz backup antes dos teus dados
<nntp> pq ele vai apagar tudo
<kernel> qual versao eu baixo do ubuntu que ja venha com o gparted instalado? que eu possa por em um liveUSB?
<nntp> cara
<nntp> ker
<nntp> kernel,
<xGrind> kernel: acho que todas
<xGrind> mas baixa o xubuntu por ser mais leve
<kernel> vou baixar o kurumin
<nntp> bah
<kernel> kkkkkkk
<nntp> c quer pra que ?
<nntp> baixa uma distro de particionamento
<kernel> para aumentar minha partição
<dk_millares> sysrescCD
<dk_millares> melhor opçao
<nntp> vo te passar uma distro legal
<nntp> http://partedmagic.com kernel
<nntp> ja usei e eh bem legal
<dk_millares> boa dica =)
<xGrind> nntp: esse partedmagic parece um debian com gparted
<nntp> denorex
<Ricardo__> baixa o redo ja vem com gparted e uma ferramenta pra fazer imagem de disco q nem norton ghost mto bom
<Ricardo__> e é so uns 200 mb
<vitorlobo> http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2013/01/red-hat-enterprise-linux-versao-59.html
<rsser> as pessoas tem que prestar atenção mesmo
<rsser> muita gente falando ae das companhias migrando pro linux e tal
<rsser> mas o fato é que o mundo vai rodar em nuvens e dispositivos moveis. E a verdade é que é mais interessante manter o codigo aberto
<rsser> blizzard, valve não estão "revoltadas" com o windows 8, o windows 8 foi o pontapé inicial pra elas verem a realidade linux
<rsser> por volta de 70 ~ 80% dos cel rodam linux, é brincadeira? E vem aí, o tablet, ultrabooks, o ubuntu mobile
<kernel> é sim
<kernel> é nóis
<kernel> no mundo linux
<rsser> é nóis, kernel, só se o código for mantido aberto e os dispositivos destravados, pq o que as companhias fazem com o android eh fogo
<kernel> temos que torcer
<kernel> para continuar no open source
<kernel> ;D
<rsser> eh
<vitorlobo> hggdh, qual a config do teu pc? vc tem inkscape ai?
<tgbprog> como faço pra ver a versão do drive da minha VGA ?
<kernel> lspci |grep -i VGA
<ThiagoCMC> lsmod
<tgbprog> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<tgbprog> Não aparece a ver
<tgbprog> :(
<tgbprog> sux
<kernel> lspci -s 01:00.0 -v
<kernel> ou -vvv
<tgbprog> !paste
<tgbprog> !paste 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<tgbprog> 	Subsystem: XFX Pine Group Inc. Device 2991
<tgbprog> 	Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B- DisINTx+
<tgbprog> 	Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR+ <PERR- INTx-
<tgbprog> 	Latency: 0, Cache Line Size: 64 bytes
<tgbprog> 	Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 44
<tgbprog> 	Region 0: Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
<tgbprog> 	Region 2: Memory at fe9e0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]
<tgbprog> 	Region 4: I/O ports at c000 [size=256]
<tgbprog> 	Expansion ROM at fe9c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]
<tgbprog> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<tgbprog> 	Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci
<tgbprog> 	Kernel modules: fglrx, radeon
<tgbprog> Ops
<athss> oi
<athss> alguem poderia tirar uma duvida ?
<kernel> para colar mais de 3 linha usa o http://www.pastebin.com
<kernel> :/
<tgbprog> achei que o !paste fazia isso por mim
<tgbprog> =/
<ThiagoCMC> tgbprog, o driver vc lista com: lsmod
<ThiagoCMC> ou é fglrx ou é radeon
<athss> ola
<kernel> ThiagoCMC, ele quer saber a versao
<ThiagoCMC> então
<kernel> lsmod diz os drivers
<ThiagoCMC> versão do driver...
<ThiagoCMC> primeiro tem que saber qual driver está carregado
<ThiagoCMC> depois
<ThiagoCMC> modinfo radeon
<ThiagoCMC> ou modinfo fglrx
<kernel> justamente
<kernel> eu me enganei
<ThiagoCMC> =P
<athss> ae alguem me da um força ai com um probleminha no proxy squid
<kernel> viajei na maionese
<ThiagoCMC> ueaheuhae
<kernel> pensava que ele queria saber o driver
<kernel> kkkkkk
<tgbprog> Usei esse tutorial aqui
<tgbprog> http://ubuntued.info/instale-os-drivers-proprietarios-da-nvidia-e-ati-amd
<tgbprog> Mas não confiei muito
<ThiagoCMC> tgbprog, no próprio ubuntu, central de programas, deve ter o driver...
<kernel> tgbprog, da um lsmod | grep video
<kernel> e olha na mesma linha do video ----->
<kernel> depois modinfo nome do modulo carregado pelo video
<kernel> como o ThiagoCMC falou
<athss> ae kernel voce pode me dar uma ajuda ?
<tgbprog> ThiagoCMC, mas esses drivers da central não instalam, criam aquele joker.log
<tgbprog> acho que eh isso
<ThiagoCMC> vc PRECISA dos drives proprietários?
<tgbprog> Quero atualizar a ultima versão, apenas isso. Pra rodar o TF2
<tgbprog> Não to cosiguindo jogar pq ele fala que ta sem o OpenGl
<ThiagoCMC> experimente primeiro o Catalyst 11.12...
<ThiagoCMC> pois o catalyst 12.XX é só bom mesmo para as 7XXX
<ThiagoCMC> até as 6XXX, o 11.12 é mais melhor de baum...
<ThiagoCMC> :-P
<tgbprog> vc usa radeon tbem ?
<ThiagoCMC> uso
<ThiagoCMC> nvidia suckz...
<tgbprog> vc usa o drive do propio ubuntu
<tgbprog> ou baixou do site ?
<ThiagoCMC> do site
<ThiagoCMC> mas
<athss> alguem entende de proxy ai pra me ajudar ???
<ThiagoCMC> bom, foi do site mesmo... isso
<ThiagoCMC> preciso ir! abx!
<tgbprog> abx boa noite
<tgbprog> vlw cara
<athss> alguem entende de proxy ?
<tgbprog> athss
<tgbprog> qual o pepino
<tgbprog> fala direto
<athss> opa vlw cara
<athss> eu estava estudando sobre proxy e tudo mais
<vitorlobo> alguem ai
<tgbprog> hmmm
<athss> ai resolvi configurar um squi no ubuntu
<athss> tudo certo ok
<tgbprog> squid
<vitorlobo> me ajuda a converter um arquivo no inkscape ae?
<athss> porem quando vou abrir o firefoxa mensagem de que a conexão recusada
<athss> eu configurei tudo correto porem aparece a mensagem o que pode ser que esteja errado ???
<nntp> deny
<tgbprog> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-system-proxy-settings-from-terminal-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<athss> e mas ali diz como disabilitar o prxy eu nao quero eu quero usar o proxy
<athss> ou entao tentar criar outro
<nntp> kk
<nntp> squid.conf
<nntp> tem regra bloqueando vc lah
<athss> ok
<athss> como assim ?
<nntp> cara eu to afim de dormir se nao eu ia te ajuadar
<nntp> cara ve lah sobre acl
<nntp> squid eh facil
<athss> olha so eu configurei meu proxy atravez dum video no youtube eu fiz igualzinho no video deu certo no meu nao
<nntp> vc tem uma regra lah que ta bloqueando
<athss> ta mas pode me dar uma força ai pra eu arrumar
<athss> ?
<athss> deve ser bem facil
<nntp> eh alguma regra que voce colocou deny
<nntp> tipo um range de ip
<nntp> e o sou proxy deve ta transparent neh
<athss> para facilitar o assunto posso enviar o video do youtube ai voce me diz o que esta errado ?
<nntp> nem
<nntp> me da seu squid.conf
<athss> foi mal
<nntp> melhor
<athss> ta
<nntp> posta ele no pastbin
<athss> ele ficou bem pequena
<athss> 4 linhas
<nntp> normal
<nntp> ta errado
<athss> e
<athss> ehehhe
<athss> e que eu fiz igual ao video
<athss> eu coloquei http_por 3128 | visible name o nome certinho da maquina | acl all src 0/0
<athss> http access allow all
<athss> e fechei dando um gravar
<nntp> pois eh mas ae tu tem que mexer no iptables fazer um nat dessa porta ae
<nntp> por o squid em transparent configurar o tamanho do cache
<nntp> etc
<nntp> cara da uma lida sobre squid
<nntp> pra voce aprender um pouco de como ele funciona
<athss> ae cara se tu poder me dar essa força ai me salvar hoje ai amanha eu leio tudo
<nntp> desliga ele
<athss> se puder me falar como fico a squid.conf
<nntp> service squid3 stop
<athss> ok
<athss> ta
<nntp> eu te pedi jah o seu squid.conf vc nao me passou man eu vou dormir
<nntp> amanha tu me fala aqui eu tento de ajudar
<athss> o meu squid eu te mandei cara
<athss> e aquele ali
<athss> ta ok mas tu tem ai um site que possa me da um squi completo para eu fazer ?
<nntp> olha ae um squid pequeno
<nntp> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Squid-Iptables/Squid-Transparente-6
<athss> ok vlw amigo
<athss> posso so copiar e colar ?
<nntp> cara nao
<nntp> nao funciona assim mano
<nntp> vc tem q configurar ele de acordo com sua rede ae
<nntp> e pro que voce quer fazer
<nntp> nao eh assim copiar e colar nao kkk
<nntp> por isos falei pro c ler cara
<nntp> isso ae define tamanha de espaço em disco que vai ser o cache diretorio de log de erro etc
<nntp> acl
<nntp> pra bloquear e liberar o que voce quer as portas
<nntp> arquivos de acl pra fazer bloqueio de palavras
<nntp> sites etc etc
<nntp> et
<nntp> etc
<athss> eu so quero a porta 3128 e pronto sem site para bloquear
<nntp> squid eh isso bro
<nntp> cara porta 3128 ae eh iptables meu
<nntp> faz um nat
<nntp> iptables
<nntp> eu vo dormir
<athss> ta vlw mesmo assim cara
<athss> eu vo procurar outro jeito de fazer um proxy
<nntp> sim da uma lida no linuxfoca mano
<nntp> lah fala
<athss> ok
<nntp> explica coisinha por coisinha
<nntp> q c tem q fazer
<athss> eu so queria por exemplo criar um proxy que nao bloqueia sites sem nenhma restrição
<athss> so o proxy normal sem nada
<nntp> artista-frustrad,
<nntp> athss, esse cara aqui tmb ajuda oh
<athss> eheheh
<nntp> athss, http://www.centraldolinux.org/servidor-proxy-tutorial-squid/
<athss> e
<athss> ok
<athss> por exemplo eu estava pesquisando sobre tor e tudo mais e la diz que proxy e melhor que o TOR
<athss> entao resolvi criar um proxy mais deu errado
<nntp> pois eh cara c tem q pegar uma conf mais facil de começo procura na net ae que tem mas essa sua ae nem tem como mexer tem q por os ips certos saca squid eh facil mas c tem que ter uma noçao de rede da sua rede e do que vc quer fazer
<nntp> amanha qq coisa eu dou uma força ae mas vo nessa boa noite ae
<athss> vlw cara
<athss> boa noite
<Chucrute301> Loool
<Chucrute301> Quer entrar na deep web?
<athss> que isso ?
<Chucrute301> Nada :P
<athss> e um site ?
<athss> eu ja ouvi falar nisso nunca pesquisei vo pesquisar
<athss> a ja sei aquele bagulho que tem varios sites loco
<athss> ai tu sabe entrar nisso ?
<athss> ai quero entrar na deep web
<athss> ehehehe
<Chucrute301> Droga...
 * al4nc4ds TL OPEN - http://torrentleech.org/user/account/signup | Invitation Code: BITGAMER
<MarconM> galera eu to tendo um erro no ubuntu na inicialização
<MarconM> inittramfs
<MarconM> alguem ja viu esse erro
<hggdh> MarconM: bom dia
<hggdh> MarconM: podes fornecer mais detalhes?
<hggdh> isto é interessante: http://tech-foo.blogspot.com/
<hggdh> e, sem mais, o resultado (um grafo interessante): http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-D4aETrYxFL8/UO4tBzuDxZI/AAAAAAAAFZc/mrezk5uYPIE/s1600/colour_overview_full.png
<MarconM> hggdh: e ae tudo bem
<MarconM> hggdh: ta aparecendo esse screen para min
<MarconM> http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/9633/mdadmassemble.jpg
<MarconM> nao inicia em nenhum kernel
<hggdh> MarconM: tudo, mesmo sendo 06:00 da manhã por cá ;-)
<MarconM> todos da o mesmo erro
<MarconM> eu iniciei no live cd
<MarconM> e vou instalar o samba
<MarconM> para copiar uns arquivos
<xuxu`banho> MarconM e ae
<hggdh> MarconM: tente: (1) mdadm --assemble --scan
<laeu> hggdh
<laeu> entende de xen server?
<hggdh> (2) vgchange -a y
<hggdh> (3) saia do prompt do busybox (e deves ter um boot normal)
<hggdh> laeu: quase nada, apenas uso AWS ;-)
<laeu> [hggdh]: aws?
<hggdh> laeu: Amazon Web Services, ou EC2 (é baseada no Xen)
<laeu> um
<laeu> é free?
<hggdh> não
<laeu> eu instalei xen server
<laeu> q é free
<laeu> em 1 dedicado meu
<laeu> queria saber como acesso a parte grafica dele
<laeu> qando entro no ip pelo http
<laeu> Citrix Systems, Inc. XenServer 6.1.0
<laeu> XenCenter CD image
<laeu> XenCenter installer
<laeu> aparece isso so
<laeu> ;~~
<hggdh> ? não há "parte gráfica" no Xen, Xen é um hypervisor
<hggdh> ah
<laeu> http://servidor.radiostronda.com/XenCenter.msi
<laeu> hggdh esse msi
<laeu> q ele criou
<laeu> serve pra q?
<hggdh> estás a usar o Citrix Xenserver. Bem, a única opção que tens é ir apara a Citrix, baixar os manuais, e le-los...
<laeu> vo da 1 procurada
<hggdh> laeu: lamento, mas não tenho idéia, não uso Windows
<laeu> hggdh existe outro s.o
<laeu> pra virtualização sem ser o xen
<laeu> digo open source
<laeu> pra criar vps?
<hggdh> laeu: programas de virtualização, tem vários. VirtualBox, VMWare, QEMU/KVM
<hggdh> laeu: programas para gerenciar/manter/controlar -- eucalyptus e openstack
<laeu> pow
<laeu> eu ia usar o vmware
<laeu> no dedicado mais vi la q tenke pagar licensa
<laeu> ai pus o xen server
<laeu> por ser totalmente free
<hggdh> eu uso QEMU/KVM (e virt-manager, e outros hacks)
<MarconM> hggdh: o que eu tava em mente deu certo
<MarconM> ta no live cd
<MarconM> eu instlei o samba e compartilhei
<hggdh> tudo depende do que desejas fazer. Openstack/Eucalyptus são soluções para ambientes complexos (vários servidores, dezenas/centenas/milhares de nós virtuais)
<laeu> hggdh tipo
<hggdh> MarconM: heh
<laeu> eu tenho 1 dedicado com 6 ips
<laeu> quero rodar 5 vps nele
<laeu> usar 1 ip em cada
<laeu> sakaz?
<hggdh> laeu: o que é vps?
<laeu> hggdh virtual private server
<laeu> é virtualizacao
<laeu> mais vc agrega 1 ip pra ele
<laeu> e roda processos separadamente
<MarconM> hggdh: cara ...400gb de bkp é tenso
<laeu> apache independente e talz
<laeu> pow MarconM to la
<laeu> no xen-br
<laeu> ninguem responde
<laeu> ;~~
<MarconM> @_@
<laeu> MarconM me da 1 help
<laeu> ai com xen
<MarconM> laeu: eu to meio ocupado aqui servidor da empresa deu pau
<MarconM> eu to tentando resolver
<MarconM> ta tenso
<laeu> vish
<laeu> disculpa
<laeu> confundi voce
<laeu> kkkkkkkk
<laeu> o menino q entende de xeen
<laeu> é o Marcio_DNS
<laeu> kkk
<laeu> malz
<hggdh> laeu: 5 VM, espero que tenhas bastante memória, processadores, e discos rápidos
<hggdh> MarconM: demora um tempinho ;-)
<laeu> [hggdh]: pow
<laeu> vi aqui que o vm tem 1 versão free
<laeu> pra criação de cloud
<laeu> http://www.vmware.com/support/developer/vcli/
<hggdh> laeu: para Xen, terás que criar, também. as imagens que irás usar, tipo http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/ (estas são imagens para o Amazon AWS, Xen-based)
<laeu> [hggdh]: vish
<laeu> hggdh eu nao posso usar a imagem iso
<laeu> do site
<laeu> como se fosse instalar no meu pc normal?
<j4b4> estou com problema de inicialização do ubuntu
<j4b4> apresenta a seguinte mensagem:
<hggdh> laeu: bem o link que me deste é para uma interface "command-line" para VMWare EX*, não para a imagem a ser carregada em si
<j4b4> keys:continue to wait; or press s to skip mouting or M for manula recovery
<hggdh> j4b4: soa como o boot está começando, e um (ou mais) filesystems ou não foram montados, ou estão sendo analisados por um fsck
<laeu> [hggdh]: pow deve ser dificil a lot
<laeu> kkkkkkkkk
<laeu> vo caçar 1 tutorial e da 1 estudada
<hggdh> laeu: é mais fácil usar QEMU/KVM, virt-manager, e ler a documentação...
<j4b4> o que devo fazer?
<j4b4> nao sai disso
<laeu> [hggdh]: http://support.citrix.com/servlet/KbServlet/download/32308-102-691301/installation.pdf
<laeu> axei 1 readme
<laeu> hggdh akele msi
<laeu> é o xen certer
<laeu> r0x
<laeu> da pra criar a vps por ele
<MarconM> hggdh: ja tinha visto esse problema do inittramfs
<MarconM> ?
<hggdh> eu estava imaginando que o MSI fosse a parte gráfica do gerente (rodando sob o Windows)
<laeu> hggdh é isso mesmo
<laeu> pow
<laeu> ai vc controla os servidores na dedicada
<laeu> massa
<laeu> deve ser fácil mexer
<hggdh> MarconM: nunca tive este problema, mas soa como o mdadm não está completamente inicialisado
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> o que seria essmdadm
<j4b4> tem como resolver isso?
<MarconM> o que seria esse mdadm
<hggdh> o admin de disk arrays e LVMs
<hggdh> usas RAID?
<MarconM> nao
<MarconM> HD de 2 Tb
<MarconM> o pior de tudo que o cara q fez a install
<sistematico> Cara, porque esse al4nc4ds maldito fica mandando SPAM meo!?
<sistematico> :\
<MarconM> nao fez  / separada e nem as partições
<hggdh> LVM, então?
<MarconM> do samba
<MarconM> =/
<MarconM> tem que mtar uma praga dessas
<sistematico> Que saco, é propagandinha de torrent, é num sei o que mais..
<sistematico> MarconM: * al4nc4ds TL OPEN - http://torrentleech.org/user/account/signup | Invitation Code: BITGAMER
<sistematico> :\
<MarconM> ^
<sistematico> Esse cara ou é bobo ou tem problema.
<sistematico> MarconM: Seta o +b nesse inseto mano.
<sistematico> =b, +q, +i, sei lá..
<hggdh> sistematico: este nick nem está no canal... como o teu nick é registrado, podes tentar /umode +R (bloqueia PVTs de nicks não registrados)
<sistematico> hggdh: Maravilha, obrigado.
<sistematico> hggdh: Vou tentar o /ignore e esse comando que tu passou aí.
<MarconM> sistematico: quem ?
<sistematico> al4nc4ds
<MarconM> hunm
<sistematico> Fica mandando notice pra meio mundo.
<MarconM> sei
<MarconM> ok
<hggdh> sistematico: tenhas em mente que /umode +R irá bloquear mensagens de usuários não registrados. Veja http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#spambots para detalhes
<alessandro_> meu nome é alessandro e estou testando o annyconect no ubuntu
<alessandro_> alguém já utilizou?
<alessandro_> bom dia a todos
<alessandro_> funciona sem problema?
<MarconM> bah .. se tu nao fala eu jamais ia saber q seu nome era alessandro =)
<MarconM> UEHUEHuehueheuh
<alessandro_> é verdade
<MarconM> aeuahuehuea
<MarconM> alessandro_: bem vindo \o
<alessandro_> valeu
<hggdh> alessandro_: não descubro um pacote no Ubuntu chanado annyconnect (ou anyconnect). (1) é este o nome correcto? (2) de onde baixaste o pacote?
<hggdh> sistematico: no meu weechat, o comando é /mode <nick> +R  # substitua <nick> por sistematico
<sistematico> hggdh: Obrigado.
<laeu> hggdh
<laeu> esse xen
<laeu> é mto massa
<hggdh> bem. Considerando que a Amazon usa-o para EC2 (milhares a centenas de milhares de servidores), deve ser mesmo :-)
<laeu> hggdh gerenciamento dele pelo windows
<laeu> é facil de mexer
<laeu> faz tudo
<laeu> r0x
<hggdh> heh. Como não uso Windows... (e nem a Amazon usa-o para isto)
<j4b4> keys:continue to wait; or press s to skip mouting or M for manula recovery
<j4b4> como posso reslver isso?
<hggdh> j4b4: de-nos detalhes: como/quando ves isto, o que já testaste
<j4b4> na inicialização
<laeu> hggdh
<laeu> no painel dele
<laeu> da pra por a url da iso
<laeu> q eu quero instalar
<laeu> ou posso por a iso do meu pc
<laeu> r0x
<laeu> vo criar 1 ubuntu
<laeu> pra teste
<j4b4> ja fiz o blkid
<hggdh> perfeito. Obviamente, já tens o Xen instalado, não
<laeu> s
<laeu> hggdh o xen ja tem no dedicado
<laeu> so q nao veio com distro nenhuma
<j4b4> ja comarei, é o mesmo do aruivo fstab
<laeu> vo add as isos
<laeu> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=server&bits=64&release=latest
<j4b4> comparei
<laeu> http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases//quantal/ubuntu-12.10-server-amd64.iso
<hggdh> j4b4: esta mensagem é lançada *após* um erro. Temos que saber qual foi o erro
<laeu> Ubuntu Precise Pangolin 12.04 (64-bit) (1)
<laeu> http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<hggdh> j4b4: e ela está a dizer que um disco/filesystem não pode ser montado
<j4b4> a mensagem na inicialização fica assim um bom tempo
<hggdh> laeu: só podes instalar uma imagem Xen na máquina que está a rodar o Xen hypervisor
<j4b4> nao sai disso
<laeu> hggdh mais eu vo instalar
<j4b4> ja deixei o note ligado
<laeu> na vps
<laeu> pow
<j4b4> mas nao sai disso
<hggdh> j4b4: o que é mostrado antes?
<laeu> eu criei la 1 nova vm pelo painel
<laeu> pediu a url da iso
<laeu> puz essa do ubuntu server http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/precise/ubuntu-12.04.1-server-amd64.iso
<hggdh> laeu: bom o suficiente
<j4b4> nd , a tela fica so assim
<j4b4> naquela mensagem
<j4b4> bom é o seguinte
<j4b4> tenho o backtrack
<j4b4> ai atualizei a distribuição para o precise Pangolin 12.04
<j4b4> ao reiniciar
<j4b4> fica naquela mensagem
<hggdh> j4b4: quando inicias o boot, aperte a tecla SHIFT da esquerda. Deverás ver o menu do GRUB
<hggdh> j4b4: é claro, tens um backup dos teus dados, não?
<j4b4> sim
<j4b4> beleza , e agora?
<hggdh> j4b4: deves ter uma linha com "Ubuntu" escrita lá
<j4b4> sim
<hggdh> j4b4: posicione o cursor nesta linha, e pressione 'e' (ou seja, a letra e)
<j4b4> ok
<hggdh> deves, agora, ver algumas outras linhas. Em uma delas deverás ver as palavras 'quiet' e 'splash'. Mova o cursor até estas palavras, e apague-as
<laeu> Galera to com uma duvida aqui. sei que nao é Relacionada a Ubuntu diretamente. Mais alguem aqui ja usou xen server?
<hggdh> laeu: só para referencia, Xen *é* distribuido com o Ubuntu, a partir do Precise
<laeu> [hggdh]: entendi
<j4b4> só tem o 'splash', posso apagar mesmo assim?
<laeu> rs
<hggdh> j4b4: sim, podes
<j4b4> blz e agora?
<hggdh> j4b4: após, pressione CTRL-X
<hggdh> j4b4: fotografe a tela mostrando o erro, and pastebin aqui
<j4b4> blz
<laeu> hggdh no canal do xen
<laeu> povo todo durmindo
<laeu> sasiuahs
<laeu> kernel
<laeu> manja de xen server?
<kernel> nops
<j4b4> http://pastebin.com/Zvc9P76k
<j4b4> olha la
<hggdh> é, / não está bem de vida...
<j4b4> viu lá?
<hggdh> j4b4: vi, o erro é por conta do / não estar sendo visto (por qualquer motivo)
<hggdh> j4b4: podes tentar um novo boot, entrar no GRUB, e seleccionar o UBuntu recovery
<j4b4> dentro do arquivo fstab?
<hggdh> não sei. Tudo que sei é que o / não foi encontrado. Pode ser um problema no fstab de facto
<hggdh> fato
<j4b4> o que devo fazer agora?
<j4b4> voltou para o mesmo
<j4b4> uma das linhas esta com o seguinte erro
<j4b4> UUID com ext4 -> errors=remount-ro 0 1
<laeu> preciso
<laeu> de help
<laeu> com xen server
<laeu> friday
<laeu> manja de xen server?
<friday> laeu, se ey manjo de xen server?
<friday> eu*
<j4b4> tem uma sugestao?
<laeu> hggdh
<laeu> dei 1 olhada
<laeu> aki nos logs do xen server
<laeu> Jan 10, 2013 11:56:37 AM Error: Starting VM 'CentOS 6 (64-bit) (1)' - The bootloader for this VM returned an error -- did the VM installation succeed? INVALID_SOURCE
<laeu> Unable to access a required file in the specified repository: http://holmes.umflint.edu/centos/6/isos/x86_64/CentOS-6.3-x86_64-minimal.iso/isolinux/vmlinuz.
<laeu> da isso
<hggdh> j4b4: errors=remount não é um erro, mas uma opção do comando 'mount'
<j4b4> sim
<j4b4> entao como posso resolver
<hggdh> laeu: bem, não conheço CentOS. Mas a mensagem diz "incapaz de acessar um (arquivo|ficheiro) requirido no directorio especificado: URL"
<hggdh> j4b4: bem, deste um boot em recovery? Se sim, deverias ter chegado a um ponto onde algumas opções te são apresentadas
<odalmir> ola!
<odalmir> gostaria de saber como fazer para instalar o virtualbox no ubuntu studio?
<macfire___> olá
<macfire___> alguém pode me ajudar com uma tradução de uma frase para o inglês
<j4b4> nao, voltou para janela da mensagem
<macfire___> alguém
<odalmir> ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR COM O UBUNTU STUDIO???
<hggdh> macfire___: forneça a mensagem. É difícil traduzir sem ela ;-)
<j4b4> voltou a mesma tela que apareça
<j4b4> a mensagem
<macfire___> ok
<macfire___> alias, olha se ela está certa
<macfire___> effect of fatigue on  extensor and flexor muscles of knee in kick in skill with different goals.
<hggdh> j4b4: quando pedes uum boot via recovery?
<j4b4> tem duas opçẽs
<hggdh> macfire___: heh. Contextless... mas aqui está: "efeito de fatiga nos músculos do joelho extensor e flexor em "kick in skill" com objectivos diferentes
<odalmir> ALGUÉM PODE ME AJUDAR???
<j4b4> ubuntu with linux recovery mode
<hggdh> odalmir: sem maúsculas, por favor. Tenha paciencia
<j4b4> ubuntu with linux -generic recovery mode
<macfire___> em portugues seria o efeito da fadiga dos musculos extensores e flexores do joelho na habilidade de chute com duas metas diferentes
<odalmir> ok amigo! não sabia!
<hggdh> macfire___: agora, o que significa "kick in skill" no contexto, não sei
<j4b4> shift
<j4b4> linux recovery mode
<hggdh> sim...
<macfire___> habilidade chutar
<j4b4> tem o linux generic (recovery mode)
<hggdh> j4b4: ESTE
<j4b4> ok
<j4b4> agora esta na mesma tela
<hggdh> odalmir: muito provavelmente, tens o gerenciador de programas (não sei como é chamado em Portugues). Rode-o, e procure por virtualbox
<odalmir> opa! tem sim!
<hggdh> j4b4: cai direto lá? Nemhuma mensagem diferente?
<odalmir> eu rodo ele! ja encontrei o vb mas ele da erro!
<j4b4> sim
<j4b4> tem outras mensagns
<odalmir> hggdh: ele diz que não encontrou pacotes necessarios para a instalação!
<macfire___> hggdh: e ai?
<j4b4> vo coloca a mensagem no pastebin
<hggdh> odalmir: não sei como faze-lo no gerente de programas (nào ouso). Mas... abra um terminal, e digite lá: sudo apt-get update
<hggdh> odalmir: terás que entrar com a tua senha
<odalmir> hggdh: vou tentar isso!
<j4b4> http://pastebin.com/0rb06SJ2
<j4b4> olha lá
<hggdh> odalmir: selecione M para manual recovery
<j4b4> ok
<hggdh> odalmir: erro, não é para ti. j4b4 ^
<hggdh> j4b4: este disco que estás usando... ele é novo?
<odalmir> hggdh: ok! agora ele está pedindo para inserir cd de instalação!
<j4b4> é novo
<j4b4> notbook
<hggdh> macfire___: não há nenhuma referencia a 'duas' metas diferentes, apenas a 'metas|objectivos diferentes'
<hggdh> odalmir: cancele o processo, e retorne ao gerente de programas
<hggdh> odalmir: lá escolha Edite/software sources (ou o que quer que seja a opção em Portugues, é a última da lista)
<j4b4> viu la
<hggdh> j4b4: vi. Estou curioso sobre /dev/sda (onde deveriamos ter o /)
<hggdh> j4b4: que outros discos tens lá?
<j4b4> swap
<j4b4> dev /sda5
<j4b4> so o hd msm
<j4b4> no laptop
<Marcio_DNS> boa tarde a todos!
<laeu> [hggdh]: vo ali
<laeu> no hospital
<laeu> daki a poco vorto ai
<Katador> boa tarde
<Katador> repositorio getdeb.net
<Katador> ta fora do ar?
<xGrind> Katador: ta
<andre> como ativar add on animations em ubuntu 64 bits?
<cama`de`gato> hggdh
<cama`de`gato> ta ae?
<cama`de`gato> Marcio_DNS
<cama`de`gato> ta ae?
<Marcio_DNS> opa
<Marcio_DNS> to sim
<cama`de`gato> opa
<cama`de`gato> instalei o xen
<cama`de`gato> fiz 1 vm com debian
<cama`de`gato> so q to com problemas
<cama`de`gato> pra definir ip
<cama`de`gato> pra essa vps
<Marcio_DNS> você entrou na interface Eth0
<cama`de`gato> nao
<Marcio_DNS> e configurou ?
<cama`de`gato> como entro?
<cama`de`gato> kkkkkkk
<Marcio_DNS> debian né?
<cama`de`gato> tipo
<cama`de`gato> o sistema operacional
<cama`de`gato> q ta rodando o xen
<cama`de`gato> raiz acho q é centos
<Marcio_DNS> não não
<Marcio_DNS> da VM
<cama`de`gato> sim
<cama`de`gato> debian
<Marcio_DNS> você instalou o XENServer mesmo né
<cama`de`gato> mais ainda to na instalação
<Marcio_DNS> o OS
<cama`de`gato> s
<cama`de`gato> cirei
<cama`de`gato> a vm
<Marcio_DNS> ok
<cama`de`gato> pelo xencenter
<cama`de`gato> e talz
<Marcio_DNS> cd /etc/network/interfaces
<Marcio_DNS> na vm
<Marcio_DNS> SSH da vm
<Marcio_DNS> se usa XEN CENTER ?
<cama`de`gato> s
<Marcio_DNS> ok
<Marcio_DNS> vai no console lá
<cama`de`gato> eu to no console
<cama`de`gato> s
<cama`de`gato> to la
<Marcio_DNS> ok
<cama`de`gato> configure the network
<cama`de`gato> nao passo dessa parte
<cama`de`gato> rs
<Marcio_DNS> /etc/network/interfaces
<Marcio_DNS> está nessa pasta?
<cama`de`gato> eu
<cama`de`gato> ainda to na instalação
<cama`de`gato> pow
<Marcio_DNS> humm
<Marcio_DNS> entendi
<Marcio_DNS> não subiu a vm ainda
<cama`de`gato> nao
<cama`de`gato> to instalando ela
<cama`de`gato> ta la q nem instala
<cama`de`gato> o linux no pc
<cama`de`gato> to na parte da rede
<Marcio_DNS> certo
<Marcio_DNS> o que ta na dúvida o que ta aparecendo ai?
<cama`de`gato> tipo
<cama`de`gato> eu comprei 4 ips
<cama`de`gato> hj no meu dc
<cama`de`gato> como sei se os ips tao disponiveis ja
<cama`de`gato> na ssh?
<cama`de`gato> tem algum comando?
<Marcio_DNS> você vai adicionar eles na sua vm
<Marcio_DNS> depois só pingar
<Marcio_DNS> se responder
<Marcio_DNS> ta ok
<Marcio_DNS> antes de configurar não tem como
<cama`de`gato> como adiciono eles?
<Marcio_DNS> primeiro você tem que subir a vm
<Marcio_DNS> faça a configuração do primeiro ip
<Marcio_DNS> para a vm subir
<cama`de`gato> ok
<cama`de`gato> tipo so q os ips sao diferente
<Marcio_DNS> depois você vai adicionar as  eth0-1 eth0-2
<Marcio_DNS> e assim por diante
<fabiano> boa tarde
<Marcio_DNS> OOOoo vida oooo ceus
<fabiano> alguem sabe como instalar o skype no kubuntu
<fabiano> ???
<Marcio_DNS> passo!
<Marcio_DNS> hhehe
<fabiano> rsrs
<Marcio_DNS> não deve ser complicado não
<xGrind> fabiano: sudo apt-get install skype
<xGrind> =}
<xGrind> ou vai no site do skype e baixa ele. da 2 cliques e vualá
<Marcio_DNS> hehehe
<Marcio_DNS> Laeu deu certo ai a VM ?
<laeu> [Marcio_DNS]: ta dando erro
<Marcio_DNS> Qual mensagem de erro?
<laeu> perai
<laeu> mudei o repositorio
<fabiano> impossivel encotrar o pacote skype
<fabiano> ja tinha tentado isto
<Marcio_DNS> fabiano vai no site da Skype lá tem para você baixar
<laeu> Marcio_DNS da bad archive mirror
<Marcio_DNS> humm
<laeu> an error has been detected while trying to use the specified debian archive mirror.
<laeu> ai la
<laeu> possible reasons for the error are. possibbly due to an unrefiable network connection
<laeu> é problema na internet
<laeu> nao ta indo conexao pra vm
<Marcio_DNS> então essa rede ai não é /24
<laeu> Marcio_DNS tem algum comando
<Marcio_DNS> entra em contato com o data center é pede para eles a rede  se o ip é um /29
<laeu> pra eu dar na distro principal
<laeu> pra ve se tem ip
<laeu> disponivel
<laeu> tipo iptables?
<fabiano> baixei o skype via ppa (acho q é assim q se fala) mas não instala
<Marcio_DNS> mas o ip você não coloca no Xenserver
<Marcio_DNS> só o principal do xenserver
<fabiano> quero fazer o maximo via terminal
<fabiano> td de legal que vejo via terminal estou tentando fazer
<Marcio_DNS> Fabiano  seu sistema não tem uma Central de programas ?
<Marcio_DNS> no menu
<Marcio_DNS> só pesquisar lá
<Marcio_DNS> http://www.techtudo.com.br/dicas-e-tutoriais/noticia/2012/02/como-instalar-o-skype-no-ubuntu-1110.html
<fabiano> la não tem
<Marcio_DNS> nossa
<Marcio_DNS> faz tempo mesmo que não uso irc
<laeu> Marcio_DNS
<laeu> tu tem link do ubuntu server
<laeu> pra vm?
<Marcio_DNS>  */away
<Marcio_DNS> hehe
<Marcio_DNS> tenho não
<Marcio_DNS> tem que procurar um mirror ai
<laeu> lvcreate -nubuntu01 -L20G /dev/vg_f13
<laeu> Logical volume "ubuntu01" created
<Marcio_DNS> tenta
<Marcio_DNS> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<laeu> .op
<laeu> !op
<JHOSHUEX> ola boa noite
<JHOSHUEX> estou com um problema na instalação do Ubunto 12.10
<JHOSHUEX> alguem pode me ajudar ?
<JHOSHUEX> hello
<JHOSHUEX> ?
<JHOSHUEX> oi
<JHOSHUEX> oi
<eduardo> eee
<eduardo>  google de  merda
<eduardo>  aushuas
<eduardo> ta fora do ar
<Marcio_DNS> aqui está entrando normal
<eduardo> sera
<eduardo> ?
<eduardo> mais  que  coisas cara
<eduardo>  aqui  não
<eduardo>  paro de funfa
<eduardo>  do  nada
<hggdh> eduardo: cuidado com a linguagem, por favor
<eduardo> ok ô/
<eduardo> velho
<eduardo>  aqui  n ta entrando
<xGrind> eduardo: usa yahoo
<eduardo> ok
<Marcio_DNS> nossa lembrei agora
<Marcio_DNS> alguém lembra do cade
<eduardo> opa
<Marcio_DNS> hehe
<eduardo>  entro
<eduardo>   mais ta  mó lento
<eduardo>  car a
<eduardo>  nusss
<eduardo>  lezera mesmo
<laeu> Marcio_DNS
<laeu> descobri oq era
<laeu> do ip
<laeu> kkkkkkkkkkk
<eduardo> mais assim
<laeu> eskeci de configurar ele na makina
<eduardo>   sabe oque ta acontecendo
<eduardo> ?
<eduardo>   cara
<eduardo>  invés
<eduardo> de  aparecer
<eduardo>  o  www.....
<eduardo>  aparece o ip
<eduardo> ????////
<eduardo>  que  doido
<Marcio_DNS> isso ta com cara de ser problema no seu provedor
<eduardo> isso nas duas  maquinas
<eduardo>   tambem acho cara
<eduardo>  por que   paro
<Marcio_DNS> Laeu show
<eduardo>  do nada
<eduardo>  que massa
<eduardo>  aushuas
<MarconM> hggdh, \o
<eduardo> só  os  cara    bão
<eduardo>  aushuas
<hggdh> MarconM: buenas
<eduardo> ola
<eduardo> tudo bom ?
<Marcio_DNS> Laeu então resolveu ai?
<MarconM> hggdh, servidor rodando com live cd
<MarconM> aeuhaueahuh
<MarconM> o maltido que fez o servidor com hd de 2tb nao fez as partições do samba separada
<MarconM> e nem a /home e /
<MarconM>  /o\ /o\ /o\ /o\ /o\
<Marcio_DNS> MarconM puts
<hggdh> heh. Garantia de emprego...
<eduardo>   o pia
<eduardo>   será que  é o provedor ?
<eduardo>  uso gvt
<laeu> eduardo
<Marcio_DNS> Eduardo Qual servidor de DNS está usando
<laeu> como assim?
<Marcio_DNS> Acesse suas configurações de rede
<eduardo>  ok
<Marcio_DNS> e no servidor dns ou nameserver  coloque 8.8.8.8
<eduardo>  no windows
<Marcio_DNS> :D
<eduardo>  volto a funcionar
<eduardo>  to achando que  é  o   dsn mesmo
<laeu> eduardo dns dessas empresas
<laeu> são lixos
<laeu> q nem velox
<laeu> virtua
<laeu> dns deles é tosco d+
<eduardo> 8.8.8.8
<eduardo> vou  colocar
<laeu> eduardo
<laeu> usa os do uol
<Marcio_DNS> 8.8.8.8 é do google
<eduardo>  tava 10.1.1.1
<eduardo> uhum
<eduardo>  aushuas
<eduardo>   ok
<eduardo>  passa
<eduardo>   ai e  me  ajuda
<eduardo>  que  não sei  de endereço dhcp
<laeu> Selecione a última opção, Utilize o seguinte endereço DNS. No primeiro campo, digite 200.221.11.101. No campo abaixo, 200.221.11.100. Esses números correspondem ao DNS do UOL.
<laeu> poe esses ai
<laeu> sao bons ping baixo
<laeu> uso eles
<eduardo> e  no id Dhcp
<eduardo> ?
<xGrind> eduardo: aki eu uso o opendns, e nao tava abrindo o google tb. deve ser de la
<hggdh> google aqui abre (DNS server 8.8.8.8, do próprio Google
<Marcio_DNS> aqui também e também uso do google
<xGrind> agora ta abrindo normal. só uma hr ali q nao queria abrir
<laeu> kkkkkkkkkk
<laeu> xGrind
<laeu> passa os do google ai
<xGrind> eu uso opendns
<laeu> aki ta tendo
<laeu> kedas
<laeu> o opendns
<xGrind> da google é 8.8.8.8 / 4.4.4.4 eu acho
<MarconM> 8.8.8.8 / 8.8.4.4
<laeu> troquei
<laeu> aqui no router
<laeu> Servidor DNS:	8.8.8.8 , 8.8.4.4
<yuri__> Boa tarde
<yuri__> gostaria de tirar uma dúvida eu queria saber o que é este comando -maxdepth , saberiam me informar ?
<MarconM> yuri__, é um comando ou uma flag
<MarconM> de um comando
<hggdh> soa como um dos parametros do 'find'
<hggdh> 'man find' pode ajudar
<MarconM> hggdh,
<MarconM> ta ae
<hggdh> MarconM: sim
<RodrigO23> ola pessoal
<eduardo> oi
<eduardo>  tudo bom ?
<mwallacesd> oi
<mwallacesd> =P
<eduardo> uashuas
<eduardo>  estamos ai
<eduardo>   todos  ai são aprendizes de hacker ?
<RodrigO23> hahahaha
<eduardo> aushaus
<RodrigO23> iai galera como estão:
<eduardo>  de boa
<eduardo>  asuhas
<RodrigO23> segunda feira eu derrubei um servidor de irc
<RodrigO23> kkkkkkkkkkk
<eduardo> emm alguem ai sabe  dizer oque se define hacke r?
<RodrigO23> com o gemini g3m
<RodrigO23> eu sei
<sistematico> g-zus
<eduardo>  fala ai
<sistematico> A DefCon mudou de lugar..
<eduardo> ^.^
<eduardo> defcon ?
<sistematico> meo deoz
<RodrigO23> antigamente as pessoas que mais sabiam sobre suas respectivas profissioes
<eduardo>  essa fac eu não conheço
<eduardo>   sim  isso
<RodrigO23> eram chamadas de hackers
<eduardo>  até  hoje
<eduardo>  aushas
<RodrigO23> ps
<RodrigO23> pse
<eduardo>  é  isso mesmo
<eduardo> +1  ponto pro meu amigo  rodrigo23
<eduardo> kkk
<RodrigO23> hahaha vlw
<eduardo> :)
<eduardo>  susi
<eduardo>  maninho
<eduardo> aff  cara  voltei
<eduardo>  fais ums 2 dias
<eduardo> para  linux
<eduardo> * Recebeu um CTCP VERSION de sistematico ???
<eduardo>  so new  user em irc
<eduardo> rs
<RodrigO23> !ping
<eduardo> !ping
<eduardo> ?
<RodrigO23> so pra ver quem esta ainda
<RodrigO23> hahahah
<eduardo> qual as tags  que agente usa aki ?
<hggdh> eduardo: provavelmente queres ler as regras do jogo -- http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/IRC/Regras
<hggdh> hum
<hggdh> !ubuntu
<hggdh> heh. O bot está fora do ar
<eduardo> bo t?
<hggdh> um programa que conecta-se ao canal e responde perguntas
<eduardo> bot*&?
<eduardo>  humm
<eduardo>  que massa
<atpessoa1> quit
<vitorlobo> eduardo,  a tag é  Hora de morfar
<vitorlobo> dai tu vira power ranger
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<eduardo> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<eduardo> aushas
<eduardo> hora de morfar
<eduardo>  aushas
<xGrind> eduardo: isso aki nao é orkut ;x
<eduardo__> q?
<eduardo__>  ashuas
<eduardo__> aushuas
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-11
<eduardo__> o velho
<eduardo__> pode se falar  sobre ferramentas avançadas de sistema aqui
<eduardo__> ?
<eduardo__> "hacker"
<eduardo__> !ping
<eduardo> o  pessoal
<AldoRaine> opa
<benjamim> Obrigado
<benjamim> Pessoal,
<benjamim> o meu problema é o seguinte...
<benjamim> estou tentando configurar o samba no ubuntu server
<benjamim> Para que o windows acesse
<AldoRaine> já deu uma olhada no tutorial do morimoto ?
<benjamim> faço tudo certinho, mas quando vou acessar do windows... mesmo digitando a senha... ele diz que não tenho permissão para ecessar a pasta
<benjamim> esse tutorial não...
<AldoRaine> pra quem tá começando é uma mão na roda
<benjamim> vou tentar olhar agora...
<benjamim> Pois é... estou começando... tentando a migração lentamente na repartição...
<AldoRaine> então é bom fazer isso numa máquina de testes
<AldoRaine> depois de vc estar seguro coloca em produção
<benjamim> Sim...
<benjamim> estou numa máquina de testes...
<benjamim> o projeto é o seguinte...
<benjamim> um servidor linux para postgresql e postigis...
<benjamim> i3geo
<benjamim> mapserver
<benjamim> apache
<benjamim> e servidor de arquivos
<benjamim> numa rede local dentro da SEFAZ goiás...
<benjamim> migramos 3 máquinas para o linux ubuntu
<AldoRaine> esse i3geo e esse mapserver rodam em Linux ?
<benjamim> posteriormente levaremos isso para uma máquina maior ... e o sistema rodará para o estado de goiás inteiro...
<benjamim> sim... i3geo foi elaborado pelo mma e gvsig na espanha...
<AldoRaine> cara então isso é sério, tem que testar bastante
<benjamim> Pois é... estou indo por partes...
<benjamim> resolvendo um pouco de cada vez...
<benjamim> primeiro que acertar o samba
<benjamim> depois vem o postgresql e postgis
<AldoRaine> o postgres é tranquilo só tem que observar a segurança e o hardening
<AldoRaine> postgis é sistema ?
<benjamim> Bem amigo... Estava dando uma olhada no tutorial do morimoto... ele faz tudo numa interface gráfica... estou utilizando o Ubuntu server via terminal...
<benjamim> Como ficaria a configuração...
<AldoRaine> oxi
<AldoRaine> http://www.hardware.com.br/guias/configurando-samba/
<AldoRaine> só pula a parte do Swat
<AldoRaine> segue o restante
<benjamim> Legal amigo...
<benjamim> Legal amigo... amanhã vou testar... também estou numa máquina virtual aqui... vou montar tudo... igual e fazer testes também...
<Thiagoc> Preciso de ajuda!
<AldoRaine> positivo benjamim
<AldoRaine> Thiagoc: pergunte
<benjamim> Obrigado... Precisando de algo na área de geoprocessamento estamos na área...
<Thiagoc> Estou usando um discador vivo 3g no ubuntu
<benjamim> também estou focado nas ferramentas gis para linux... qgis... givsig... spring inpe brasil... terraview tambem inpe
<Thiagoc> ele conecta normalmente, mas so funciona com um browser
<AldoRaine> benjamim: show brother, acho que posso precisar de uns conselhos mesmo valeu
<AldoRaine> só funciona com 1 browser ?
<Thiagoc> Sim! Os outros navegadores e demais programas não funcionam.
<AldoRaine> rapaz, não faço idéia o que seja
<AldoRaine> se num programa funciona
<Thiagoc> O firefox funciona normalmente, mas o opera e o chrome ficam off line
<AldoRaine> a lógica é que qualquer coisa funcione
<AldoRaine> o chrome e opera não estão configurados pra trabalhar offline não?
<benjamim> Beleza AldoRaine... meu mail é bpvilela@gmail.com
<Thiagoc> No discador tem um botão para abrir o navegador, quando vc clica ele abre o firefox
<AldoRaine> benjamim: add
<Thiagoc> Mas ja coloquei o chrome como navegador padrão do sistema, mas ele continua abrindo o firefox
<AldoRaine> esse discador da vivo é nativo pra Linux ?
<AldoRaine> ou é gambiarra ?
<Thiagoc> Não! Ele vem junto com o modem
<AldoRaine> já tentou conectar pelo gerenciador de redes ? o networkmanager ?
<Thiagoc> Sou novo no linux!
<AldoRaine> sabe dizer qual versão do Ubuntu vc tá usando?
<Thiagoc> versão 12.04
<AldoRaine> Thiagoc: http://www.codersgroup.org/2011/01/passos-essenciais-para-configurar-seu.html
<AldoRaine> lê a partir de: Configurando a internet móvel 3G pelo Network Manager
<eduardo> humm
<eduardo>  cuidado emm
<eduardo>  cuidado com o terminal de  comando
<eduardo> ele  é perigoso
<eduardo> ...
<Thiagoc> Muito obrigado! Parece que vai resolver meu problema!
<AldoRaine> Thiagoc: faz o teste
<vitorlobo> rapa
<vitorlobo> eu n entendo
<vitorlobo> como
<vitorlobo> todos app's do kde
<vitorlobo> apesar de muitos serem úteis
<vitorlobo> são lentos
<vitorlobo> q trambolho viu
<vitorlobo> Deus me livre
<AldoRaine> todos ??
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine,  ktorrent bom porém lento, kdevelop bom, porém lento
<AldoRaine> vc tem o que de ram aí ?
<AldoRaine> 1GB ?
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine,  e de quebra ainda isntala o akonadi
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine, 2
<AldoRaine> roda bem não
<AldoRaine> 4GB fica susse
<xGrind> vitorlobo: lento ou pesado?
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine, 4gb pra rodar um sistema ta loco
<vitorlobo> xGrind, os 2
<vitorlobo> lento e pesado
<xGrind> xfce filho :D
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  nao uso kde
<AldoRaine> 2 GB mínimo, 4GB default
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  uso algumas dependencias dele
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  imagina se fosse ele
<AldoRaine> 1GB ou menos, pífio
<vitorlobo> rs
<xGrind> eu evito usar ate coisa em qt. vejo q vai usar kde, procuro alternativa
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine, por isso eu acredito no projeto e17
<xGrind> k3b por ex. dizem ser bom, mas puxa muita coisa
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine,  da show no kde
<AldoRaine> não me assusto quando o cara tem 8GB de ram
<vitorlobo> e é rapido demais
<AldoRaine> às vezes a rapidez vai no caminho inverso da produtividade
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  rapaz pior é quando vc isntala algo q vem o akonadi junto..abre um app no canto da tela q n sai nem com cruz
<vitorlobo> =S
<AldoRaine> quando o usuário acompanha o desenvolvimento das coisas tudo bem
<AldoRaine> quando chega cru, é escroto
<xGrind> vitorlobo: nao tem comando pra desinstalar sem ir junto as depencias nao?
<AldoRaine> é customizável? sim
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine, o kde chegou na versao 3.5 dando show
<xGrind> tipo um rpm -e --nodeps
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine,  de aí em diante mermão......pffff
<vitorlobo> carroça toda
<AldoRaine> mas pra usuário, USUÁRIO mesmo, o cara só quer usar a máquina, infelizmente é isso
<vitorlobo> xGrind,  nao
<xGrind> AldoRaine: 2gb ser pouco pra um s.o. é sacanagem
<AldoRaine> o kde 4.9 tá muito bom, tenho que admitir
<AldoRaine> 2GB é pouco brother
<xGrind> hj pede 4gb. daki a um ano ta pedindo 4gb e assim vai. daki a pouco o minimo vai ser 20gb
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine,  quando o usuario final conhece o Linux e com o tempo descobre que ele pode fazer como ele quer fazer...sem aceitar guela a baixo como burro de carga que só anda para frente
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine, as coisas mudam rs
<xGrind> eu nao acho pouco. é pouco pra ambiente cheio de firulas
<AldoRaine> depende do usuároi vitorlobo
<AldoRaine> tem gente que tem aversão por mudanças
<AldoRaine> não tô colocando pra trás
<vitorlobo> AldoRaine, é..é...é relativo....falar sobre pessoas.....nunca da certo rs
<AldoRaine> mas eu trabalho com TI há 13 anos
<vitorlobo> cada doido........com sua mania ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<AldoRaine> comecei lá no helpdesk
<AldoRaine> a hoje tô como sysadmin
<AldoRaine> eu sei o que é isso
<AldoRaine> o problema é quando vc vai subindo de nível, os problemas andam juntos
<AldoRaine> tanto com a TI em si, como com pessoas
<AldoRaine> mas eu acompanho o desenvolvimento do e17
<AldoRaine> não uso mas acompanho muito o SL
<AldoRaine> bem mais que o software proprietário
<AldoRaine> inclusive pq tem muito mais gente trabalhando com ele, do que com SL
<AldoRaine> eu sou usuário KDE desde sempre
<eduardo> eii
<eduardo>  gente
<eduardo>  com usa  proxy qui
<AldoRaine> mas todo mundo tem que usar e tomar suas conclusões
<eduardo>  no  ubunto
<AldoRaine> eduardo: explica isso melhor
<BUGMULLER> bom dia. "Falha ao autenticar" na tela de login
<BUGMULLER> alguem sabe como resolver?
<xGrind> ubuntu 13.04 vira com kernel 3.7 ou 3.8 ?
<insano> como remover rootkits?
<xGrind> insano: calmae
<xGrind> insano: pvt
<insano> !paste
<insano> o bot não tá funcionando?
<insano> http://pastebin.com/P1mwQV2s
<insano> quem puder me ajudar
<insano> xGrind: esse link não tem nada especifico
<ip-route> alguem me ajuda?
<ip-route> Rudolf entao, vc bebe?
<Peste_Bubonica> ip-route, pode perceber q ele nao está mais entre nós
<ip-route> hmmm
<Peste_Bubonica> ip-route, um dia ele chegou aqui dando uns super house kicks
<Peste_Bubonica> depois de tomar umas biritas
<ip-route> hahahahahaha
<iLogical> alguem tem alguma ideia sobre esse problema?
<iLogical> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12449987#post12449987
<AldoRaine> iLogical, xeu ver
<rafaelmcarvalho> bom dia pessoal
<rafaelmcarvalho> alguém tendo problema com a placa wireless rt3090 no ubuntu 12.10 64?
<darck> Bom dia!
<YanGM> oi
<darck> rafaelmcarvalho, de uma olhada aqui: http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Rede-Wireless/RT-3090-no-Ubuntu-10.10
<Chucrute301> oi yan
<Chucrute301> :D
<rafaelmcarvalho> darck, obrigado pela resposta. Eu já tentei as orientações deste post e não deu certo.
<rafaelmcarvalho> No link, as orientações são para o ubuntu 10.10
<darck> funciona, para a maioria das versões
<rafaelmcarvalho> no meu caso não funcionou
<rafaelmcarvalho> o problema que estou tendo é que minha placa fica extramamente lenta em redes wireless 802.11n e ela sequer funciona quando você reinicia o computador. Você precisa desligar para que funcione.
<rafaelmcarvalho> darck, já viu alguém passar por estes problemas que eu disse?
<darck> rafaelcarvalho, na central de programas tem o aplicativo "DrivesWindows para Placas de Rede sem Fio" tenta com ele, se não funcionar tenta passar para um sistema de 32Bits e não 64, pois o proprio site da conanical não aconselha
<rafaelmcarvalho> ok, vou tentar. Obrigado!
<rcbdesigner> eae cambada
<MarconM> hggdh, \o
<hggdh> MarconM: bom dia, on a call
<MarconM> ok
<jamilsonjr22> Olá, estou com um problema ao instalar o Ubuntu 12.10
<junior_> boa tarde
<junior_> estou com dificuldades para transferir aqruivos WIN>>UBUNTU
<AldoRaine> junior_, como assim ?
<AldoRaine> qual o problema ?
<junior_> quando passo os arquivos para o ubuntu eles vao sem permissoes
<junior_> o diretorio no ubuntu esta com 0775... mas quando os arquivos sao "colados" dentro aparecem como dono "nobody" somente leitura
<junior_> tentei mudar a config no samba "smb.conf" mas nada acontece....alguma luz?
<vitorlobo> junior_,  chmod 777 /pasta
<junior_> sim se eu der o comando com -R os arquivos ficam liberados, mas oque eu gostaria eh colar os arquivos jah com permissoes
<gabezao> como você acessa os arquivos junior_ ?
<gabezao> como esses arquivos são "colocados" ?
<junior_> programa windows gera os arquivo e tranfere pela rede automaticamente na pasta que especifico no ubuntu
<junior_> transfere**
<gabezao> então é o windows que grava via samba no linux, isso?
<junior_> isso isso isso
<junior_> rs
<gabezao> e a autenticação está como user ou share?
<gabezao> no samba
<junior_> share
<gabezao> então ele ta aberto gravando em um compartilhamento publico, por isso é nobody, o que você pode definir é mascara padrão desse compartilhamento
<gabezao> create mask = 0777
<gabezao> directory mask = 0777
<gabezao> já que tá share, deixa escancarado :P
<junior_> jah tentei e nao da certo...
<gabezao> você tentou em qual area? dentro da configuração do share ou da global?
<junior_> share...
<junior_> mudei segundo as recomendações do samba para 0775
<gabezao> 0_O
<gabezao> sei lá então, e forçar outro user?
<Anon_Linux> Alguem me ajuda
<Linux_Anon> alguem me ajuda
<Anon_Linux> Alguem me ajuda
<hggdh> Anon_Linux: faça tua pergunta/exponha teu problema, e espere. Se alguém souber a resposta, e estiver disponível, responderá. É, de forma geral, melhor perguntar diretamente.
<gabezao> ;D
<gabezao> quer comida? esmola?
<Anon_Linux> quero criar uma sala
<Anon_Linux> aki no IRC
<Anon_Linux> me ajuda
<gabezao> ctrl + w ... vai abrir uma janela e você escreve o nome...
<Anon_Linux> vamo poucar palavras
<Anon_Linux> eu ja fiz quase tudo /register
<Anon_Linux> tudo
<Anon_Linux> mais eu não consigo ser admin global
<MarconM> hggdh: ta ae
<Anon_Linux> me ajuda
<vitorlobo> Anon_Linux,  /msg chanserv op #canal nick
<hggdh> MarconM: agora estou :-)
<vitorlobo> Anon_Linux,  se vc ja registrou claro
<Anon_Linux> ja
<MarconM> hggdh: me ajuda a resolver o problema do servidor
<MarconM> initramfs
<hggdh> MarconM: posso tentar :-)
<hggdh> MarconM: o primeiro passo é descobrirmos qual o erro que colocou o servidor no initramfs prompt
<MarconM> sei ... eu consigo corrigir o boot usando um live
<MarconM> por que eu tentei entrar em um kernel antigo
<MarconM> e nao entrou
<hggdh> mas, qual o erro? (e, talvez, tenhas que rodar 'sudo initramfs-update -k all -u'
<MarconM> ok
<MarconM> hggdh: consegui
<MarconM> =D
<rcbdesigner> eae MarconM
<hggdh> MarconM: conseguiste o que?
<hggdh> dar o boot?
<Sorentto> Povo.. alguem teve problemas depois que desativou e ativou as interfaces de rede do vmware(versao 9).. meus ping estao dando DUP... estão sendo duplicados e isso está gerando uma certa carga aqui.
<AldoRaine> nunca fiz isso no VMware
<Sorentto> pior que é a primeira vez que vejo erro
<Sorentto> ao que parece não está influenciando muito nas cargas agora. mas se eu der um ping as cargas da maquina vão para 90%
<Overjoy> olás
<AldoRaine> opa
<Overjoy> alguem manja do irssi?
<Overjoy> sou novato neste client irc
<Overjoy> estou em um terminal ssh
<Overjoy> oi
<demacdolincoln> Overjoy, não manjo no irssi mas estou usando
<MarconM> hggdh: para de flar igual portugues ¬¬
<Overjoy> ninguem ae
<Overjoy> ola
<Overjoy> oi
<jaba> preciso de ajuda
<jaba> atualizei o ubuntu para 12.04 precise
<jaba> e esta dando essa mensagem
<jaba> keys:Continue to wait; or Press to skip mounting or M for manual recovery
<Overjoy> Até parece que quando eu estiver esporreando eu vou atender telefone mesmo, vai tomar no seu cu, se liga mané fdp!
<Overjoy> ops
<Overjoy> foi errado
<Overjoy> oi
<AldoRaine> oO
<AldoRaine> que isso meu
<hggdh> bem, já se foi...
<Chucky> Olá
<Guest97143> 'Não sei como se usa esse suporte online mas resolvi colocar o Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal Quetzal e estou com MUITOS problemas e não sei o que fazer nem muito menos voltar ao RUINDOWS
<friday> Guest97143, descreva os problemas
<hggdh> Guest97143: pergunte. Se alguém souber a resposta... mas tenha paciencia, por favor
<Guest97143> Seguinte friday maioria das coisas que tento usar nele aparece que deu erro e precisa ser fechado
<Guest97143> não consigo atualizar nem instalar os pacotes
<friday> Guest97143, consegue conectar a internet?
<Guest97143> estou usando ela agora :D
<RodrigO23> fala galera
<Guest97143> achei estranho ate
<RodrigO23> como vão
<Guest97143> porque nada funciona ou QUASE NADA mas net ta de boa
<Guest97143> é wi-fi
<friday> roda no terminal "sudo apt-get update" e depois "sudo apt-get upgrade" (sem as aspas) e veja pq não consegue atualizar
<Guest97143> ok
<Guest97143> ahh tenho outro problema no terminal eu consigo escrever ou colar qualquer coisa até ai ok, mas... pede a senha ta , senha eu sei so que depoiis que faço algum comando nele e em seguida pede senha não consigo digitar nem colar nada =(
<Guest97143> eu tc tc e nada sai so fica piscando
<Guest97143> instalei tudo correto não mechi em mais nada, so para atualizar e usar algumas coisas, tipo pra configurar....
<barna_> É hoje q tem o papo de buteco?
<Guest97143> papo de buteco seria bom, aqui é papo de loko, rs
<xGrind> barna_: eh
<Guest97143> Você acha que tem alguma solução para isso friday?
<barna_> xGrid, valeu. Q horas é?
<xGrind> barna_: nem sei man ;/
<xGrind> sempre entro aki pra ver q ja ta tendo
<barna_> Hehehhhehe. Valeu. Vou tentar descubrir pela décima vez como assistir.
<friday> Guest97143, eu não sei o q possa ser
<Guest97143> é tenso
<juniorxap> Ola galera, comprei um Kindle, e toda vez que quero plugar ele no pc tenho que reiniciar pro Ubuntu 12.04 reconhecer ele. Como que descubro o nome do modulo ou driver dele pra adicionar no etc/modules pra ser carregado junto o sistema ?
<Guest97143> vou ver se coloco o 12.04 =/
<hggdh> juniorxap: qual versão de Ubuntu rodas?
<hggdh> bah
<hggdh> está dito na pergunta...
<hggdh> juniorxap: não deveria ser necessário carregar um driver. Não tenho Kindle (uso Nexus7 e Nook Color)
<hggdh> Guest97143: de-mos um exemplo de comand que entras no terminal, e descreva o passo-a-passo do que ocorre
<RodrigO23> toh baixando o Redhat EL 5 hehehe
<joldman> RodrigO23: legal, de onde?
<sergio_br2> Olá a todos
<sergio_br2> tenho o Smplayer e o Umplayer aqui no Ubuntu 12.04, ambos são baseados em qt. E ambos estão apresentando interface inconsistente depois que saio do fullscreen.
<joldman> sergio_br2: prossiga
<sergio_br2> os programas ficam com um pedaço invisível de sua interface. Dá para ver o que há atrás, programas ou o wall paper
<sergio_br2> aí eu vou para outro programa, e dou alt tab, e ele volta ao normal
<sergio_br2> Ou clico no painel superior, e o programa volta ao normal
<sergio_br2> vou fazer um vídeo, mais fácil
<sergio_br2> Vejam: http://youtu.be/l2JhtKshr_A
<sergio_br2> é esse problema que venho tendo. Alguém aí tem o mesmo?
<AldoRaine> rapaz
<AldoRaine> tá bloqueado o video
<AldoRaine> deixa ele público
<sergio_br2> ueh
<AldoRaine> a não ser que alguém tenha solicitado pra bloquear
<sergio_br2> puts
<AldoRaine> Este vídeo apresenta conteúdo de gaumont, que o bloqueou com base nos direitos autorais.
<sergio_br2> q merda, vou fazer outro, sem vídeo protegido
<joldman> hehehehe
<AldoRaine> ¬¬
<sergio_br2> agora vai
<sergio_br2> http://youtu.be/kfMpNKc0wK4
<sergio_br2> esse problema do link já vem me irritando há tempos
<AldoRaine> que inconsistencia é essa ?
<sergio_br2> http://youtu.be/kfMpNKc0wK4
<AldoRaine> ainda não entendi
<sergio_br2> melhor explicado no vídeo
<sergio_br2> fica de olho onde o mouse passa
<sergio_br2> vc vai entender
<AldoRaine> tá falando de não aparecer o menu ?
<sergio_br2> não
<sergio_br2> a interface do programa muda de posição, permitindo vc ver o que há por trás dele
<sergio_br2> não deu para perceber no vídeo? fiz diversas vezes
<sergio_br2> daí vc faz alt+tab, ou clica no painel superior, e ele volta ao normal
<AldoRaine> aaah tá
<AldoRaine> percebi agora
<sergio_br2> viu
<AldoRaine> compiz tá ativado ?
<sergio_br2> acontece tanto no SMPlayer, como no UMPlayer
<sergio_br2> lógico que tá, se não o Unity não funciona ue
<sergio_br2> será alguma configuração em especial do Compiz?
<AldoRaine> compiz é dependência do Unity ??
<sergio_br2> sim, o Unity é um plugin do compiz
<AldoRaine> sinceramente não sabia, uso KDE
<sergio_br2> hum
<sergio_br2> e aí não dá esse problema?
<AldoRaine> não
<AldoRaine> qual é o chip gráfico?
<sergio_br2> então é o Unity
<AldoRaine> Nvidia ?
<sergio_br2> Intel
<AldoRaine> aqui também é intel
<sergio_br2> onboard
<AldoRaine> Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<joldman> Hmmm, eu acho que eu sei qual é o problema.
<sergio_br2> fala aí
<joldman> É o Sergio Amadeu.
<AldoRaine> kkkkkkkkk
<sergio_br2> ahsuhuahasuhsua
<sergio_br2> boa
<joldman> :D
<AldoRaine> essa foi boa !! ahoheusaeosasa
<sergio_br2> antes era o Intouchables
<joldman> cara, desabilta aquelas transparências do Unity
<joldman> deixa ele o mais simples que der
<AldoRaine> mas a pergunta que não quer calar
<joldman> e ai vai incrementando os testes
<sergio_br2> aham
<AldoRaine> é necessário mesmo usar o Smplayer ?
<joldman> +1
<sergio_br2> eu tava tentando usar o vlc
<AldoRaine> e o UMplayer ?
<sergio_br2> mas ele tem um grave problema, o vlc
<AldoRaine> qual é ?
<sergio_br2> às vezes, quando dou pause, e volto, ele atrasa o áudio
<AldoRaine> rapaz, esses efeitos do compiz não tem como desativar aí no Unity nao?
<sergio_br2> fica fora de sincronia o áudio e vídeo, o vlc dá umas engasgadas. Esse problema é sério, não sei como ninguém corrige isso
<AldoRaine> pode ser isso
<sergio_br2> tem
<sergio_br2> vou ver
<sergio_br2> e o totem deixa a desejar
<AldoRaine> totem é um lixo
<AldoRaine> não vale o que o gato enterra
<sergio_br2> esses programas herdados do gnome são problemáticos...
<sergio_br2> parece q os caras se preocupam mais em novidades do que em corrigir problemas
<sergio_br2> o Empathy é nesse estilo
<sergio_br2> e o Gwibber também, nem falo
<sergio_br2> unity tá dando seg fault, toda hora q faço uma alteração[
<sergio_br2> o que é "core dumped"?
<joldman> sergio_br2: ouch
<sergio_br2> cara, Ubuntu Phone virá com Compiz? Canonical terá muita dor de cabeça
<joldman> não faço ideia,
<sergio_br2> desabilitei um monte de coisa aqui, e nada
<joldman> sergio_br2: sabe que é um seg fault
<joldman> ?
<sergio_br2> mais ou menos
<sergio_br2> lembro do skype dar isso de vez em quando, antigamente
<sergio_br2> Alguém sabe para quê serve a opção "Janelas Desvanecidas" no compiz?
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-12
<sergio_br2> vou fazer uns testes numa instalação limpa do ubuntu, para ver
<sergio_br2> fui
<sergio_br2> O SMPlayer continua apresentando o problema, mesmo numa instalação recente do Ubuntu 12.04
<sergio_br2> http://youtu.be/JxBOn8VQR00
<sergio_br2> O problema está em deixar ele maximizado, depois ir para o fullscreen, depois voltar. Parece que o Qt esquece que o programa está maximizado, e mostra o programa como se estivesse em janela.
<xGrind> sergio_br2: qual o problema?
<sergio_br2> XGrind, viu o vídeo?
<xGrind> esses dias disseram q mp4 no vlc ficava lento no ubuntu. percebi hj
<sergio_br2> dá uma olhada no vídeo, http://youtu.be/JxBOn8VQR00
<sergio_br2> fica um espaço entre o smplayer e o painel superior, depois q vc sai do fullscreen
<xGrind> ja estava assim antes? as vezes é alguma coisa q vc fez
<xGrind> tenta desinstalar e remover o arquivo de configuração dele. e instala de novo
<sergio_br2> não
<sergio_br2> nesse vídeo, eu acabei de instalar o smplayer, em uma instalação limpa do Ubuntu
<xGrind> hmm
<sergio_br2> instalei o Ubuntu 12.04 em um cartão SD, só para fazer esses testes
<sergio_br2> e ae?
<sergio_br2> estou procurando por bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=smplayer&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<Idsi> Boa noite!
<sergio_br2> boa noite
<barna__> boa
<carlos> ola
<rmarcandier> Ola Carlos, tudo bem?
<carlos> tudo
<carlos> gostaria de saber como posso instalar o ubunto em meu notebook
<carlos> o sistema operacional original dele é librix
<rmarcandier> faz o seguinte, se vc tiver um pendrive, vc pode baixar o programa: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<rmarcandier> baixar a imagem do ubuntu no site www.ubuntu.com
<rmarcandier> e fazer um pendrive bootavel, bem simples
<rmarcandier> durante o processo de instalacao vc mata o librix e coloca o ubuntu como seu OS principal.
<carlos> entendi
<carlos> com o ubunto consigo instalar programas compativeis a windows ?
<rmarcandier> sim, vc instala o Wine
<rmarcandier> e de dentro do wine vc instala o .exe
<rmarcandier> antes disso faz uma pesquisa no google para saber se seu programa roda bem no Wine
<Idsi> Testei 3 programas de torrent no ubuntu 12.04 e todos ficavam fechando do nada... Alguém está usando essa versão e observou isso?
<rmarcandier> Mesmo com o Deluge?
<rmarcandier> to usando a versao 12.04 e o meu Deluge roda tranquilamente, baixo tudo
<sergio_br2> Idsi: Eu uso o Transmission, e não dá problema
<sergio_br2> Idsi: chama um desses programas de torrent pelo terminal, para ver o que acontece
<Idsi> Testei o qbittorrent, outro que não lembro o nome pq nem permitia iniciar o down e o transmission
<Idsi> o transmission deu menos problema no começo, mas, agora fecha sozinho o tempo todo...
<xGrind> cmg nunca deu problema
<Idsi> ô.)
<Idsi> Fui premiada =p
<sergio_br2> para chamar o transmission pelo terminal: transmission-gtk
<Idsi> ô.0
<sergio_br2> entendeu o q é para fazer? Abre o terminal, digita transmission-gtk, aperta Enter
<sergio_br2> tenta usar o transmission normalmente, e veja as mensagens de erro no terminal
<Idsi> Eu tinha entendido -.-'
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<sergio_br2> ow, não estou conseguindo formatar o pendrive pelo Launcher do Unity
<sergio_br2> clico com o botão direito, vou em formatar, e não aparece nada
<sergio_br2> só que eu testei um Ubuntu recém instalado, (12.04 também), e esse recurso funciona
<barna__> sergio_br2, tem q formatar ou só apagar tudo ja ta valendo?
<barna__> eu sempre uso o gparted pra formatar
<sergio_br2> eu sei do gparted
<sergio_br2> mas era para esse recurso funcionar
<Idsi> E não tá funcionando no 12.04?
<sergio_br2> isso
<Idsi> "xá" ver aqui...
<Idsi> Funcionou aqui.
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia a todos!
<xGrind> SOUL_OF_R00T: bom dia
<SOUL_OF_R00T> xGrind, acho que vou começar a usar ubuntu já tenho vasta experiência com debian gentoo e slack, mas estou percebendo que pra atender melhor o mercado de end-users o ubuntu esta se tornando uma boa opção, bom dia amigo!
<xGrind> SOUL_OF_R00T: ja esta usando ubuntu?
<SOUL_OF_R00T> já usei mas ainda não instalei o 12.10 já baixei o iso mas a máquina que vou por ele esta na casa de um amigo....
<SOUL_OF_R00T> talvez ele traga ela pra min hoje to esperando ele chegar de viagem
<Celeron2133> bom dia!
<darck> Bom dia!
<Andersonawp> como consigo o cd ubuntu
<darck> Vc pode comprar no Linux mall
<Andersonawp> tem como me passar o link por favor
<darck> Ou baixar direto do site do Ubuntu BR
<SOUL_OF_R00T> olá , amigo acho que o melhor jeito é aixar o iso no site do ubuntu tem o link no site pra " get ubuntu" e grava o cd vc mesmo
<Andersonawp> baixar é ruim minha net é ruim
<Andersonawp> vou entrar no site e comprar
<Andersonawp> falo galera valeu por ter me ajudaddo
<darck> Salve barna_ ! Akinaton aqui!
<barna_> Salve. Blz?
<darck> Tudo na boa! e tu?
<barna_> De boas. Entrando pouco aki. To sem computador. Só tablet no momento
<darck> Meus pêsames =/
<lostelites> oi
<lostelites> Alguem br ai
<barna_> Todos br aki! Hehehe
<lostelites> voce sabe instalar o unbuntu
<lostelites> no HD
<darck> E so iniciar a maquina com o CD no driver e mudar a ordem de boot para o CD
<lostelites> Alguem sabe me encinar como que instalo o unbuntu no Hd do meu computador
<lostelites> i ele entra no pc pelo cd
<lostelites> tem  desktop do unbubtu
<darck> isto, ai vc escolhe a opção instalar ou testar... isto fica a seu criterio
<lostelites> quando pede para fazer particoes
<darck> Se vc tiver outro sistema instalado na sua maquina e não quer perdelo e so mandar instalar lado a lado
<sergio_br2> olá a todos
<sergio_br2> to com um problema aqui, o computador tá reiniciando do nada
<sergio_br2> Ubuntu 12.04, com kernel  3.5, do quantal
<sergio_br2> qual dos arquivos de log eu posso ver, para encontrar o problema?
<Nilton> olá a todos
<telec> bom dia
<Cristiano> Olá boa tarde
<Cristiano> estou tentando instalar um aplicativo mas não consigo
<telec> Alguem ai usa internet da NET / tem algum canal daqui q possamos falar sobre ? to com perda de pacotes d+
<telec> Cristiano: que aplicativo ?
<Cristiano> estou tentando acessar um dvd e o programa me pedi para instalar libdvdcss.so.2 (biblioteca)
<Cristiano> mas não tá disponivle em nenhum repositorio
<Cristiano> o que eu faço
<Cristiano> ?
<Cristiano> alguém poderia me ajudar
<Cristiano> ?
<sergio_br2> libdvdcss.so.2 vc vai encontrar só no Medibuntu
<sergio_br2> isso é um repositório, tem q instalar
<Cristiano> instalei o repositorio mas deu um monte de erro
<telec> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<telec> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<telec> ops
<telec> sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<telec> nao resolve ?
<Cristiano> vou tentar
<Cristiano> acho que vai rolar
<Cristiano> obrigado
<Cristiano> estou um usando o k3b para cópiar o dvd o brasero continua não lendo
<Cristiano> mas valeu demais
<telec> Cristiano: mas funfou algo ?
<Cristiano> no K3b tá rolando
<Cristiano> vamos ver se vai até o final
<Cristiano> já viu Tudo sobre minha mãe do Almodovar?
<Cristiano> estou com uma coleção de filmes dele
<Cristiano> coisa dificil de achar
<Naldo> Queria saber se o Ubuntu tem os drivers compativeis ao meu Compag CQ43
<Naldo> Oi
<Naldo> como usa esse chat
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ta ai?
<rmarcandier> Naldo: so escrever o q vc gostaria de saber.
<Naldo> eu to querendo usar o ubuntu mas tenho dulvida quanto a compatibilidade dos drivers pois no site da fabricante só tem eles pra windows
<alvaro_> naldo, testa ele em livecd
<rmarcandier> livecd, virtual mv, ou cria uma particao no seu pc e instala nela.
<telec2> melhor é um livecd tu ve se funciona tudo
<telec2> se funfar tu instala
<Naldo> esses  fabricantes são uma piada
<telec2> Naldo: pq ?
<Naldo> a pessoa fica praticamente preso a eles
<telec2> Naldo: você nao vai achar drivers pra linux no site deles ...
<Naldo> varias marcas vc vai ver só tem superte a windows
<telec2> o linux já reconhece praticamente tudo sem precisar de drivers extras
<Naldo> e o que não reconhecer?
<Naldo> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Naldo> ai ferrou?
<sergio_br2> o q não reconhecer, tem um aplicativo no Ubuntu q instala pra vc os drivers proprietários
<telec2> Linux = Open Source ... pra quase tudo tem um driver da comunidade
<sergio_br2> o Ubuntu é bem plug and play, não se preocupe
<Naldo> sei
<rmarcandier> Naldo pega o ubuntu 12.04 LTS vc vai ser muito feliz :)
<Naldo> ei tem um tema bem  legal que ele parece  o mac
<Naldo> E quanto a segurança Linux x Windows?
<sergio_br2> ubuntu 12.04, muito bom mesmo
<sergio_br2> Linux é 1000 x mais seguro
<sergio_br2> mas tem uma peça entre a cadeira e computador, essa ferra com a segurança
<Naldo> msm sem antvirus
<sergio_br2> não precisa de antivirus
<sergio_br2> antivirus é a maior gambiarra q já inventeram
<Naldo> Sergio_br2 vc trabalha com o que?
<sergio_br2> Naldo, antivirus só pega vírus já conhecido, ele compara o que vc tem no HD com um banco de dados. Se for igual, é vírus. E se não for conhecido, vc está sem segurança
<sergio_br2> Naldo, eu sou só estudante, Eng. Elétrica
<Naldo> a legal
<Naldo> qual a melhor versão do ubuntu?
<sergio_br2> única coisa q deixo aki é o firewall, ligado. Uso o q vem com o Ubuntu mesmo, o UFW, uso o Gufw como interface
<sergio_br2> a melhor?
<sergio_br2> depende
<sergio_br2> depende do q vc quer e qual sua disponibilidade de ficar resolvendo problemas
<Naldo> depende de que?
<Naldo> poucakkkkkkkkk
<sergio_br2> eu gosto muito de versões LTS. Elas tem suporte estendido, 5 anos atualmente, tem mais correções de bug, são mais estáveis
<sergio_br2> estou usando Ubuntu 12.04 e o Linux Mint 13 (Mate desktop), esse é baseado no primeiro. To gostando bastante viu
<sergio_br2> espero q a Ursinha não esteja on-line
<telec2> Linux é outro mundo ... tem que dedicar um pouco de tempo pra entender como o sistema é estruturado
<sergio_br2> essas versões 11.10, 12.10, 13.04 e etc, são todas versões de testes, a Canonical põe todas novidades nessas versões não LTS. Consequência: sistema por vezes fica instável, cheio de bugs
<sergio_br2> telec2, é isso mesmo
<sergio_br2> quando chega o momento de lançar uma LTS, como foi a 10.04 e 12.04, a Canonical não poe tanta novidade, e se preocupa com a estabilidade.
<Naldo> eu to de ferias  to penssando em usar o tempo livre para testar um linux
<sergio_br2> então tenta essas q falei, ubuntu 12.04 ou Linux Mint 13
<telec2> no Linux é outro mundo, e como outro mundo ... tem outras regras, outra filosofia ... você é livre para fazer o que quiser, mas tem que saber o que fazer
<sergio_br2> ah, deixa o repositório de backports liberado nos dois viu
<Naldo> o que é isso backports
<telec2> você como root do sistema, você pode modificar praticamente ql que coisa das confs do sistema ... mas tem que saber oq ta fazendo
<sergio_br2> backport é um repositório
<sergio_br2> repositório é o local q o Ubuntu ou qualquer outra distro (até o Android) baixa os programas e atualizações. É como vc saber o caminho de 2 ou 3 mercados, e ter a liberdade de ir lá comprar seus produtos. Um mercado pode ter produtos mais atualizados, esse é o backport.
<sergio_br2> esse conceito não é dificil, é mais fácil e seguro do que ir no baixaki e baixar programas de origem dúvidosa
<Naldo> linux eu num sei fazer nada
<telec2> geralmente os progs do repositorio são bem testados, e versoes 'stable'
<sergio_br2> a Apple copiou esse conceito de repositório, na forma de Apps Store. E tudo mundo acha o Steve Jobs um gênio... isso tinha desde a década de 90
<Naldo> Qual site baixar o Ubuntu 12.4 lts
<sergio_br2> não é dificil Naldo, instala o Ubuntu aí, ou roda por live pendrive, daí o pessoal mostra isso para vc
<sergio_br2> no próprio site da Canonical
<telec2> www.ubuntu.com
<sergio_br2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Naldo> a versão 64 ta legal ou é melhor a 32
<sergio_br2> depende, qual o seu hardware aí?
<Naldo> o meu é 64
<sergio_br2> tá, mas memória ram, processador, se é netbook
<Naldo> 4 de ram
<sergio_br2> aham
<Naldo> dualcore 2.13
<Naldo> notebook compag
<sergio_br2> dualcore, blz, mas qual o modelo? core 2 duo, ou é um da amd?
<sergio_br2> dualcore pode ser até celeron né
<vitorlobo> ae ubuntu users
<vitorlobo> saca so esse wallpaper
<vitorlobo> UHAHUAHU
<vitorlobo> http://postimage.org/image/4z12akx2t/
<Naldo> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sergio_br2> oh o cara trolando, rsrs
<Naldo> é um intel pentium dual core 2.13
<sergio_br2> Naldo, provável q 64 bits seja melhor para vc
<sergio_br2> pentium dual core? q processador é esse...
<Naldo> é uma versão depois do celerom
<Naldo> é intel
<sergio_br2> então 64 bits se encaixa melhor
<Naldo> Tem algum programa de slideshow bacana pra linux
<sergio_br2> pq vc tem bastante de ram
<sergio_br2> slideshow? tipo o powerpoint?
<sergio_br2> Tem o Impress
<alvaro_> duvida cruel porque a intel parou com os Core2Duo?
<sergio_br2> q faz parte do LibreOffice
<sergio_br2> pq é tecnologia ultrapassada
<Naldo> nem nem tipo o proshow gold
<Naldo> tipo nero vision
<telec2> alvaro_: ué ... tem que evoluir ne ... chegaram os Core i
<sergio_br2> é mais barato produzir os core i3, i5 e i7 da vida, do que manter o core 2 duo
<telec2> que é da mesma familia
<telec2> é Core ainda
<telec2> só que evoluiu
<sergio_br2> processador custa caro produzir, e pra vender tem q ir inovando
<alvaro_> mas foi o que sumiu mais rápido, o engraçado é que o Celeron continua
<telec2> alvaro_: Celeron tá em produção ainda
<sergio_br2> celeron deve ser os core i3 q não deram certo
<telec2> alvaro_: Core2Duo fez um sucesso tremendo ... o que motivou os i3 i5 i7
<alvaro_> estou com um deles
<sergio_br2> um tempo atrás, celeron era o processador da familia principal, q deu algo errado na produção, como falha na memória cache
<sergio_br2> daí eles bloqueam algumas funções, tipo memória cache (uma parte dela), e vendem como Celerom
<telec2> acho que não
<telec2> Celeron é a linha economica
<telec2> é uma linha de processadores de baixo custo
<telec2> fabricado com pouco cache, poucos ghz ... poucos nucleos
<alvaro_> A vantagem que eu acho do Core2Duo é a economia de energia e a baixa temperatura do processador :D
<telec2> alvaro_: tu vive aonde ?
<alvaro_> ?
<telec2> polo norte ? :x
<telec2> eu tenho trauma desses processadores ai
<telec2> já passei muita raiva com aquecimento
<alvaro_> não, onde moro a temperatura ambiante anual em media é de 35º
<telec2> então tu fica no ar-condicionado só pode
<alvaro_> não
<telec2> pq eles esquentam pa caramba
<Naldo> alguem sabe um bom programa de slideshow para linux, tipo o  proshow gold ou nero vision
<alvaro_> a media é de 28°
<rmarcandier> Naldo: Da uma olhada nesse site: http://alternativeto.net/
<telec2> alvaro_: o cpu ?
<alvaro_> sim
<telec2> oloko
<telec2> entao eu nao dou sorte pra processador
<telec2> meu AMD tá a 60 gruas
<Naldo> alternativeto.net off servidor naum encontrado
<alvaro_> o meu é intel
<telec2> eu tenho 1 intel i5 e 1 amd
<telec2> mas ambos esquentam
<telec2> i5 tá a 55 graus
<alvaro_> só que a CPU veio com 4 Coolers
<rmarcandier> Pessoal, alguem ai usa o BackBox ou o BackTrack ?
<alvaro_> telec2 a CPU é inteira Intel
<telec2> humm
<alvaro_> com exceção do drive de DVD :X
<telec2> e o gabinete ...
<alvaro_> isso
<alvaro_> tenho ele a mais de 3 anos, nunca gastei mexer em hardware
<xGrind> hggdh: ping?
<xGrind> alguem ON?
<tgbprog> qwe
<tgbprog> eu to on
<tgbprog> mas não
<tgbprog> xD
<xGrind> só que não? kk
<tgbprog> se eh da onde x ?
<tgbprog> xGrind,
<xGrind> aparecida, interior de sp
<tgbprog> aonde tem a basilica ?
<xGrind> uhum. do lado de caso
<sergio_br2> xGrind, eu estudo perto da tua casa heim
<sergio_br2> conhece a FEG né?
<tgbprog> chama ele com o tab
<xGrind> tab?
<tgbprog> vc começa a digitar o nick da pessoa
<tgbprog> e aperta o tab
<tgbprog> ae pisca e talz a tela da pessoa
<tgbprog> faz umas firulas
<xGrind> tgbprog: eu seidisso. mas oq tem? ;x
<tgbprog> Nada pirei errado
<tgbprog> IOAHEoIAHEIOhAIOEhAE
<tgbprog> vo indo nessa
<tgbprog> abrass
<xGrind> flws
<hggdh> xGrind: pong
<xGrind> hggdh: minha maquina tem 2gb de ram. se eu colocar mais 2gb e for instalar o ubuntu, ele ja instala o kernel pae? eu tenho q instalar depois?
<hggdh> xGrind: se a tua máquina tem suporte para PAE, PAE será instalado por default, não importa quanto de mem
<hggdh> mória a máquina tiver
<xGrind> hmm. é q até o xubuntu 12.10, ele só instalou o kernel generic. dai fiquei com essa duvida, pq nao reconhece 4gb ne? so' o pae
<hggdh> xGrind: podes ver se tens suporte PAE por 'grep pae /proc/cpuinfo'
<xGrind> hggdh: thanks
<hggdh> xGrind: se -- até 12.10 -- o esquema foi de *upgrade de Ubuntu instalado*, e não *nova* instalação... então o kernel instalado determina o próximo.
<xGrind> sempre nova instalação, mantendo o /home
<vitorlobo> licensed,  http://postimage.org/image/o604rjc3v/
<xGrind> vitorlobo: kk
<hggdh> xGrind: hum. Interessante. pelo menos no 12.10 (e no 12.04) o kernel PAE deveria ser seleccionado por default se a CPU suporta
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  auhauha viu a mensagem subliminar ae?
<sergio_br2> hggdh: eu tenho o Linux Mint 13 instalado aqui, instalei o kernel do quantal, mas ele não instalou a versão pae
<vitorlobo> da obra de arte
<sergio_br2> e procurei no synaptic, e não achei pae do kernel 3.5
<hggdh> sergio_br2: grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<sergio_br2> já fiz
<sergio_br2> e tem suporte
<sergio_br2> mas não encontro o kernel 3.5 pae nos repositórios do precise, manja?
<hggdh> sergio_br2: instalação nova, ou upgrade?
<sergio_br2> instalação nova
<sergio_br2> to achando q não tem no repositório, confirma para mim, por favor
<telec2> vitorlobo: nao entendi =/
<vitorlobo> telec2,  uhahuahuauhaa
<vitorlobo> telec2,  quem é o pinguim grande?
<hggdh> sergio_br2, xGrind: eu vou precisar de um tempo -- até segunda -- para verificar isto. Eu me recordo que nos estavamos terminando com suport para i386 não pae (e acho que ocorreu no 12.10); vou verificar isto
<sergio_br2> debian?
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, da illustração
<telec2> vitorlobo: hum
<xGrind> hggdh: obrigado
<sergio_br2> hggdh, valeu
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, o pinguim grande é quem? debian?
<sergio_br2> sei lá, tá dificil
<vitorlobo> telec2, os pequenos tao em cima da logo da microsoft..fazendo-o de tapete.....observe que tem o quadro apedrejado do ubuntu na parede
<vitorlobo> telec2,  agora observe o olhar dos pequenos...
<telec2> hummm
<sergio_br2> aham
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  é o ubuntu
<vitorlobo> auhauhahua
<vitorlobo> o debian é grande mas n ta no topo
<xGrind> agora q vi q é o win8 ali
<vitorlobo> ahuahuahuahuahuaa
<sergio_br2> o pequeno virado para o outro lado é o ubuntu?
<telec2> todos querendo ser windows
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  o grande é o ubuntu
<sergio_br2> hum
<sergio_br2> rsrs
<telec2> hum
<telec2> e os pinguins nao estão felizes
<sergio_br2> eu vi
<vitorlobo> telec2,  quando vc faz um camisa sua de tapete ou pano de chão pra ser pizado
<telec2> e o ubuntu tá ... suando
<vitorlobo> telec2,  certamente é pq vc n gosta daquela camisa ne
<vitorlobo> rs
<vitorlobo> telec2,  a mensagem é tipo " cê ta traindo o movimento mano"
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuauhahauaa
<vitorlobo> os pinguim revoltado
<vitorlobo> :P
<telec2> ahehaehaehaehaehaehaehaehhea
<hggdh> sergio_br2: de qualquer maneira, se não viste 'pae' em 'grep pae /proc/cpuinfo', então tua máquina não suporta PAE
<sergio_br2> hahaha
<sergio_br2> blz hggdh
<rmarcandier> Alguem aqui trabalha com Backbox ou Backtrack?
<sergio_br2> flw minha gente
<vitorlobo> telec2, http://postimage.org/image/a4x3ht5dh/
<vitorlobo> telec2,  agora ta mais facil de entender
<telec2> vitorlobo: agora sim!
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  http://postimage.org/image/a4x3ht5dh/
<sistematico> Por que traindo o movimento?
<sistematico> vitorlobo: http://sistematico.org/principal/hackers-publicam-na-internet-dados-pessoais-de-condenados-no-mensalao
<ron7> daeeeee
<ron7> grub sempre dando problemas comofaz?
<AldoRaine> opa
<AldoRaine> dando problemas de que?
<s0n1c-> Estou fazendo uma pesquisa dos navegadores existentes pra linux, tanto em modo texto como gráficos, poderiam me dizer os navegadores que vocês conhecem? desde já obrigado!
<AldoRaine> w3m
<AldoRaine> links
<tuxmint-mg> seamonkey,dillo.links2,konqueror,reqonq...etc...etc...etc...
<AldoRaine> lynx
<tuxmint-mg> o que eu mais uso é o seamonkey
<AldoRaine> epiphany
<AldoRaine> elinks
<AldoRaine> surfraw
<AldoRaine> konqueror
<AldoRaine> ops
<tuxmint-mg> mais fácil olhar no synaptic para ver lista
<AldoRaine> midori
<tuxmint-mg> tenho esse aquí também
<AldoRaine> Iceweasel
<tuxmint-mg> swiftfox
<lobopc_> tuxmint-mg,  http://postimage.org/image/a4x3ht5dh/
<xGrind> alguem teve problema pra criar um pendrive com ubuntu 12.10?
<xGrind> Ursinha: sabe pq nao ta dando pra criar pendrive com o ubuntu 12.10?
<xGrind> tentei com dd, unetbootin, windows. tentei mais de 4 vezes ja e nao salva no pendrive. 12.04 vai de boa
<AldoRaine> xGrind, tentou com o multisystem ??
<xGrind> multisystem?
<AldoRaine> xGrind, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<YanGM> cliente de IRC pra mac?
<AldoRaine> YanGM, http://colloquy.info/downloads.html
<_S4MUR4I_> http://www.ftlgame.com/?11
<_S4MUR4I_> jogão
<AldoRaine> vale as 5 Dilmas ?
<_S4MUR4I_> obamas
<_S4MUR4I_> no steam tá 8,49
<_S4MUR4I_> dilmas
<AldoRaine> aah é, olhei rapido e nem reparei
#ubuntu-br 2013-01-13
<alberth_> Olá
<AldoRaine> opa
<alberth_> Cara, estou precisando formatar um sony vaio e quero colocar o ubuntu
<alberth_> eu disponho apenas de um macbook com internet e um cd virgem
<alberth_> só que o ubuntu que baixei é 780 mb não cabe no cd =/
<AldoRaine> e pendrive
<AldoRaine> vc tem ?
<AldoRaine> esse sony vaio tá rodando que SO ?
<sergio_br2> só usar o pen, q nem o Aldo falou
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe se consigo instalar o driver proprietário da ATI RS690 [Radeon X1200] ?
<sergio_br2> no Ubuntu 12.04
<sergio_br2> não estou conseguindo habilitar decentemente o openGL, o driver opensource não tem suporte total à essa placa de vídeo
<Gomex> Olá pessoal!
<sergio_br2> boas
<Gomex> Estou pensando seriamente em migrar pra Ubuntu, mais uma vez depois de anos
<Gomex> Como não formato minha maquina há anos
<sergio_br2> então muda ueh
<Gomex> Fico me perguntando, o que eu deveria fazer backup antes de formatar... não queria esquecer nada
<Gomex> chaves prublicas e privadas gpg e ssh, todos arquivos do home... mais alguma coisa?
<Gomex> publicas*
<sergio_br2> humm, vc vem de outra distro?
<Gomex> sergio_br2, a que estou hoje, Archlinux
<Gomex> mas sou assim mesmo, depois de alguns anos, enjoou e depois mudo :D
<sergio_br2> pow cara, isso eu não sei ajudar...
<Gomex> Já usei Fedora, Debian, Ubuntu e Arch
<sergio_br2> alguém me indica um site bom para eu me atualizar em relação à hardware?
<sergio_br2> pena q o Gabriel Torres parou de lançar livro
<Idsi> Noite!
<sergio_br2> noite
<Idsi> sergio_br2: formatou ontem?
<sergio_br2> nem viu
<sergio_br2> deixa quieto, vou ver esse problema dpois
<Idsi> ???
<Idsi> Ah, ok...
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  http://postimage.org/image/q7k9kca43/
<vitorlobo> sistematico,  adivinha quem é quem
<vitorlobo> auhahuahuaa
<sergio_br2> haushushsa
<sergio_br2> SLI tem suporte no Linux? Pegar duas placas NVidia e ligar elas, rola? alguem já tentou?
<sistematico> Não me incluo em nenhum dos dois, isso é fato, agora quem são, permanece a incognita.
<sistematico> BTW, vou tomar minha Antarctica e jogar meu CSS, um abraço a todos.
<Idsi> marasmo...
<Gomex> sistematico, seu agente duplo
<sistematico> No Fórum do Ubuntu tem um Moderador que chama Agente100Gelo
<sistematico> heh
<sistematico> Lembrei agora..
<Idsi> Alguém jogava aion?
<Gomex> vitorlobo, HAHAHAHAHA
<Gomex> vitorlobo, estou usando Arch há mais de 1 ano, mas sou assim mesmo, enjoou das distros :P
<Gomex> Dai vou pra outra, sempre acho uma coisa legal de cada
<Gomex> dai acabo usando e talz... :D
<vitorlobo> Gomex, hum?
<Gomex> vitorlobo, eu vi sua imagem e tomei as dores! HAHAHAHAHA
<vitorlobo> Gomex, é a resenha do canal #cg_br as perolas rs
<vitorlobo> Gomex,  http://postimage.org/image/i84tyxdy3/
<Gomex> vitorlobo, esse canal é sobre o que mesmo?
<Gomex> vitorlobo, é brasnet é? rs
<vitorlobo> Gomex,  nao
<vitorlobo> Gomex,  freenode mesmo
<Gomex> ouxe, entrei e não tem ninguém lá :P
<vitorlobo> Gomex,  #cg-br
<vitorlobo> entra de novo
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<hamilton> bo noite
<hamilton> estou baixando ubuntu no meu desktop xp depois que o dowlads terminar eu consigo dar boot direto de la
<hamilton> oi
<hamilton> tem brasileiro aqui
<hamilton> preciso ajuda
<f03lipe> ! #ubuntu-br: canal de discussão sobre o Ubuntu no Brasil
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia
<legilson> Duro
<SOUL_OF_R00T> bom dia a todos!
<legilson> a vida do pobre. Agora a pouco fui comprar pão e vi pessoas catando lixo pra comer
<ALex___> Bom dia!
<ALex___> Preciso de ajuda com o bluetooth do Ubuntu
<ALex___> Quando desconecto meu aparelho e desligo o bluetooth o pc trava
<mwallacesd> Olá, bom dia!
<mwallacesd> Alguém sabe como posso redefinir a posição e o tamanho da janela do terminal?
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  ue
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  arrastando e aumentando
<Specker_> oi
<vitorlobo> com o mouse
<Specker_> olá
<Specker_> pessoal quel é melhor Ubuntu ou Min?
<Specker_> *mint
<mwallacesd> pow vitorlobo, isso é mais que  óbvio... Eu me refiro que ela  fique em uma posicao e tamanho pré-definido ... Já que cada vez que eu a fecho ela volta do lado esquerdo superior e com 1/4 da tela
<mwallacesd> tipo assim, eu quero que ela aparece no CENTRO da tela ocupando um tamanho equivalente a 3/4 do desktop...
<mwallacesd> me expliquei melhor?
<mwallacesd> any one else?
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  q terminal vc usa?
<mwallacesd> O estandar do ubuntu 12.04, Gnome Terminal  3.4.1.1
<mwallacesd> Acredito que exista algum arquivo de configuração que eu possa editar e definir o tamanho e coordenadas que a tela do terminal deva ocupar no Desktop. Você sabe em que arquivo eu poderia fazer isso?
<mwallacesd> vitorlobo =
<mwallacesd> * =)
<vitorlobo> mwallacesd,  http://jfmitre.com/2008/06/alterando-o-tamanho-padro-da-janela-do.html
<mwallacesd> Ñ funcionou vitorlobo, o artigo é de 2008 (5 anops atr
<mwallacesd> *anos atrás
<mwallacesd> Esta baseado em um sistema com gnome e usa o gconf
<mwallacesd> De todas as formas obrigado pelo seus esforços... Encontrei articulos similares.
<mwallacesd> vitorlobo, abrs
<bemlindo> Boa tarde ubunteros
<bemlindo> galera to com uma dulvida quanto qual distro escolher para instalar em um netbook com 8gb de hd
<bemlindo> tava pesquisando e achei até agora duas possibilidade
<bemlindo> o kubuntu-netbook
<bemlindo> ou o ubuntu com o unr
<bemlindo> alguem poderia me ajudar a escolher?
<iLogical> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1527654/ estou tendo esse erro, o que eu posso fazer?
<mwallacesd> I'm back
<mwallacesd> vitorlobo, já consegui definir um tamanho especifico pra janela do terminal, agora estou buscando como definir a posição. Quero centrado na tela....
<Called> e ai pessoal
<Called>  tudo bom ?
<Called> hgddh
<Called> batendo cartão ai  é kkk
<Called>  tudio bom por ai  oessoal ???
<Called> pessoal???
<[Called]> alguem ai
<[Called]> ???
<xGrind> [Called], fala
<[Called]>  e ai
<[Called]>  tuo bem ???
<[Called]> tudo??
<[Called]>  esto em ouro pc aqui
<[Called]>  ta complicado acerta  as teclas rs
<[Called]> pow vei
<[Called]>  esto com um arquivo quente
<[Called]>  nas  mãos
<[Called]> ta   todo  mundo  dezertado hoje
<Just> ..
<just_aprendiz> auhsu
<just_aprendiz> afff
<just_aprendiz>  que morto iso aqui  cara
<just_aprendiz>  nuss
<just_aprendiz> e  mortidão
<mwallacesd> Quem esta usando o Unity aqui?
<just_aprendiz>   gente
<just_aprendiz>   esto indo nessa
<just_aprendiz>  to indo daqui  de sc
<just_aprendiz>  to indo daqui  de sc
<mwallacesd> Saberiam me dizer como ficou esse lance de poder mover a barra?
<just_aprendiz>   para porto alegre
<just_aprendiz>   para porto alegre como assim
<just_aprendiz>   eu
<just_aprendiz> mais
<mwallacesd> Me refiro a este artigo (antigo): http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/%5BFinalmente%5D-Movendo-o-lancador-Unity-para-o-fundo-da-tela/
<just_aprendiz>  esta  usando
<just_aprendiz>  to sem  vontade  de ler
<mwallacesd> vaza
<just_aprendiz>  que verção é
<just_aprendiz>  e  qual o problema WW
<just_aprendiz> ?*
<just_aprendiz> qual  é o problema ??
<just_aprendiz> a sim
<just_aprendiz>  li
<just_aprendiz>  velho
<mwallacesd> O foi do plugin  libunityshell.so, alguém aqui já usou ele pra tentar mover a barra????
<just_aprendiz>  na  verdade
<just_aprendiz> oque  você quer
<just_aprendiz>  fazer funcionar
<just_aprendiz>  ou  resolver o problema ...?
<just_aprendiz> o  ubuntu 12.10
<just_aprendiz>  meu estava  com bug
<just_aprendiz> no  menu ele travava
<just_aprendiz>  instalei  outro gnome  di  mint
<just_aprendiz>  do*
<just_aprendiz>  que  eu sempre  gostei
<just_aprendiz>  e fico show
<just_aprendiz>  oque  acha ??
<just_aprendiz> vou  postar  o topico ai
<just_aprendiz> 1  minuto
<just_aprendiz> http://ubuntued.info/como-ter-o-modo-classico-no-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin
<just_aprendiz> ta  na mão
<just_aprendiz> all versions
<just_aprendiz> based  in debyan
<mwallacesd> Obrigado just_aprendiz, mas na verdade estou habituado com o Unity já faz algum tempo. E gostaria de mover a barra pro lado direito.
<just_aprendiz> bom  pessoal  ja  volto   vo ali
<just_aprendiz> bom  pessoal  ja  volto   vo ali
<just_aprendiz> bom  pessoal  ja  volto   vo ali
<just_aprendiz> bom  pessoal  ja  volto   vo ali
<just_aprendiz> bom  pessoal  ja  volto   vo ali
<just_aprendiz> pessoal
<just_aprendiz>   vo  ali ja volto ...
<mwallacesd> ... Já vi como! Fiz umas modificacoes aqui... Deixa dar um restart no X
<mwallacesd> fui...
<mwallacesd> Opa, agora preciso de um complemento LATEX pro XPAD
<just_aprendiz> emm
<just_aprendiz>  fez   aqui lo ???
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 I have 4175 clients and 1 servers
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 4175 6431 :Current local users 4175, max 6431
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 74326 84150 :Current global users 74326, max 84150
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 Highest connection count: 6432 (6431 clients) (222109 connections received)
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 - moorcock.freenode.net Message of the Day -
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 - Welcome to moorcock.freenode.net in Texas, USA. Thanks to
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 - Kodingen (http://kodingen.com) for sponsoring this server!
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 -
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 - MOORCOCK, MICHAEL (1939-). A British Sci-fi and Fantasy
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 - author, Michael Moorcock began his writing career at the
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 - age of 16 and, via a number of pseudonyms, has become
<just_aprendiz> 14:29 - a widely published and highly praised author.
<just_aprendiz> rs
<jefferson> Olá... Pessoal! Eu baixei o Ubuntu 12.10 mais não estou conseguindo dar boot pelo cd room! Alguem pode me dar uma dica...
<just_aprendiz> eu
<just_aprendiz> tem pendri???
<just_aprendiz> tem pendriver***
<sergio_br2> não consegue dar boot pq? E é "mas", não "mais", rsrs
<just_aprendiz> humm
<just_aprendiz>  sim
<just_aprendiz>  você  ja deu boot  outras  vezes  ok ??w
<just_aprendiz> com o  mesmo cd.
<just_aprendiz> aperta f8  ou f12
<sergio_br2> mas qual o problema, exatamente?
<just_aprendiz>  cd romm ...
<just_aprendiz>  depende
<just_aprendiz>  responda  rapido
<sergio_br2> chega a carregar alguma coisa?
<just_aprendiz>  minhas  perguntas
<just_aprendiz> ja  deu boot  com esse cd
<just_aprendiz> ??
<just_aprendiz> éra  pra ser rapido
<just_aprendiz> sergio
<just_aprendiz>  rapido responde
<just_aprendiz> to  meio ocupado  aqui
<sergio_br2> blz, rrsrs
<sergio_br2> o cara desconectou...
<just_aprendiz> eu
<just_aprendiz>  n
<just_aprendiz> emm
<adiaswin> alquem esta tendo problema de consumo ecessivo de memoria no gnome-shell
<just_aprendiz>  no 12.10
<just_aprendiz> sim
<just_aprendiz> mais  ja resolvi
<just_aprendiz>  na verdade  é  o menu
<just_aprendiz>  que ta bugado
<just_aprendiz>  primeiramente
<sergio_br2> caraca adiaswin, o gnome shell tem esse problema ainda?
<just_aprendiz>  vai lah em  >configuraçoes> atualização de  web > drives >  3 opção de placa de video
<sergio_br2> no Arch, eu tinha esse problema, memory leak, o sistema ia acumulando lixo na memória, até travar
<just_aprendiz>  agóra
<just_aprendiz>  se    reicie
<just_aprendiz>  se  o problema persestir
<just_aprendiz>  use
<adiaswin> parece que sim
<just_aprendiz> oura shell
<just_aprendiz> oura*
<just_aprendiz> afff
<just_aprendiz>  outra*
<adiaswin> o lininux os ta comendo 433mb de ram com o xchat aberto
<just_aprendiz> nusss
<just_aprendiz>  cara  tenque  merhcer  nesse kernel cara
<just_aprendiz>  ta rum isso
<just_aprendiz> ruim*
<just_aprendiz>  linux  tenque  rodar
<just_aprendiz> mais leve
<just_aprendiz>  e versatil possivel
<adiaswin> ja tentei compilar mas a coisa dessandou aki
<adiaswin> fiz errado rsrsrs
<just_aprendiz>  ixe
<just_aprendiz>  aushuas
<just_aprendiz>  coopilar
<just_aprendiz>  é tenço
<just_aprendiz>  não me aventurei ai ainda
<just_aprendiz> por que esto  meio inrolado
<just_aprendiz>  mais jaja  vou ver de fazer isso
<just_aprendiz>  programar em shell  script
<just_aprendiz>  né
<adiaswin> nao se preocupe o negocio comigo e a falta de paciencia
<just_aprendiz>  bem da  hora montar  um sistema  bom
<just_aprendiz>  kkkkkkk
<just_aprendiz>   sim
<just_aprendiz>  eu até  tenho paciencia
<just_aprendiz>  mais não um  bom pro fessor
<just_aprendiz>  aushau
<just_aprendiz> só  tutrial  mermão
<just_aprendiz>  aushaus
<just_aprendiz> só  tuturial  mermão
<adiaswin> verdade
<just_aprendiz> kkk
<adiaswin> vou ter que estudar mais se eu quizer fazer do jeito certo
<just_aprendiz> aushaus
<just_aprendiz>   sim
<just_aprendiz>  o coopilador
<just_aprendiz>  é o fcc  né ??
<adiaswin> ah nao o que eu tentei e o gcc
<just_aprendiz> isso
<just_aprendiz>  sorry
<just_aprendiz>  esse  mesmo
<just_aprendiz>  gente
<just_aprendiz> seguinte
<just_aprendiz>  a qualquer  momento
<just_aprendiz>  tenho que  sair correndo para  porto alegre
<just_aprendiz>  esto em sc
<just_aprendiz>  e antes  em curitiba onde moro
<adiaswin> porto alegre
<adiaswin> legal
<just_aprendiz> sim
<just_aprendiz> vou  la de caminhão com meu irmão
<just_aprendiz> fazer umas  entregas
<just_aprendiz>  mais
<just_aprendiz>  atendo pelo nick
<just_aprendiz>   called
<just_aprendiz>  tambem
<just_aprendiz>  esto em  um windowns aqui
<just_aprendiz>  lixo aushua
<just_aprendiz>  mais
<adiaswin> pois
<adiaswin> e
<just_aprendiz>  auss
<just_aprendiz>   mais  assim
<just_aprendiz>  vou  morar em sc
<just_aprendiz> e  vou trazer  minha maquina aqui
<just_aprendiz>  esco co o irc portable
<just_aprendiz>  ai  esto mais direto ai
<just_aprendiz>  pra gente queimar umas html
<just_aprendiz>  e um servidor
<just_aprendiz>  aushuas
<just_aprendiz>  ok n not ???
<adiaswin> ok
<adiaswin> vai sofrer para apagar o fogo
<just_aprendiz> nada
<just_aprendiz>  aushuas
<just_aprendiz> dexa queimar
<just_aprendiz>  aushuas
<just_aprendiz> poluição  de  web
<just_aprendiz>  kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<adiaswin> lol
<just_aprendiz> então
<just_aprendiz>  velho
<just_aprendiz>   voltando
<just_aprendiz>  quer mudar  de SO
<just_aprendiz> ??
<adiaswin> ja to satisfeito no ubuntu
<adiaswin> quando mudar talvez seja pro debian ou arch
<just_aprendiz> simm
<just_aprendiz>  eu tambem
<just_aprendiz>  mais  e ai como é o debian ???
<just_aprendiz> sabe  como fumega o  coisa  linda ...? kk
<rellikFlow> adiaswin: Poderia testar o Livarp.
<adiaswin> que distro e esta
<just_aprendiz> livrp ??w
<just_aprendiz> fale:sobre>...
<rellikFlow> adiaswin: Uma Debian-based distro.
<adiaswin> humm
<just_aprendiz> oia
<just_aprendiz> e  qual é  a vantagem ??
<adiaswin> vamos ver se existe
<rellikFlow> adiaswin: arpinux.org/livarp/
<adiaswin> humm dei uma olhada no distrowath e nao tem distro com este nome
<adiaswin> cara voce esta tentando me trolar
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ok  ve se ta prestando aushuas
<just_aprendiz> ..
<just_aprendiz> ...
<just_aprendiz> ...
<just_aprendiz> ...
<just_aprendiz> ...
<just_aprendiz> afff
<just_aprendiz> em
<rellikFlow> adiaswin: Nenhuma tentativa de te trollar por aqui. Olha o end que lhe enviei e veja o projeto.
<hggdh> hum. just_aprendiz aparentemente deseja um mute
<adiaswin> megalinux sem trolagem por favor
<adiaswin> hggdh just_aprendiz nao fez nada demais
<just_aprendiz> desculpA  AI !!!
<hggdh> adiaswin: (1) sem frases completas; (2) este final de 'ok ve se ta prestando' repetido várias vezes.
<just_aprendiz> não  vi as ultimas  msgs
<just_aprendiz> esse irc  portable
<adiaswin> hggdh foi um acidente
<just_aprendiz>  ta me  quebrando as pernas
<adiaswin> deixa pra la men
<hggdh> just_aprendiz: por favor, uma sentença completa por linha. Uma/duas palavras por linha deixa mais difícil a leitura
<just_aprendiz>  ok
<adiaswin> alias hggdh o megalinux nao nos trolou milagre
<just_aprendiz> como assim
<hggdh> adiaswin: por que ele está na minha mira
<hggdh> :-)
<just_aprendiz> hummm  kkkk
<adiaswin> legal bom saber (-:
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe chamar akele aplicativo de formatar pendrive pelo terminal?
<sergio_br2> não é o gparted
<hggdh> adiaswin, just_aprendiz: tudo bem, por favor sigam em frente
<adiaswin> o fdisk sergio
<celso> cfdisk
<sergio_br2> vc espeta o pendrive, aparece aqui no launcher do unity, clica com o botão direito, formatar
<celso> sudo cfdisk
<sergio_br2> não é isso não
<sergio_br2> é?
<sergio_br2> abre uma janelinha, manja?
<SuBmUnDo> boa tarde, alguem sabe pq quando ao abrir uma pasta nao aparece mais as opcoes do menu, como arquivo editar exibir etc ...?
<just_aprendiz> mais
<sergio_br2> aqui esse recurso não está funcionando
<just_aprendiz>  tem  mais  um
<just_aprendiz>  no ubunto
<just_aprendiz> que é  muito bom
<just_aprendiz> que  por sinal  não lembro o nome
<just_aprendiz> rs
<just_aprendiz> mais  procura ai
<just_aprendiz> fdik eu acho  algo assim
<adiaswin> deve ser o fdisk
<adiaswin> ou cfdisk
<just_aprendiz> isso
<sergio_br2> cfdisk é terminal gente
<just_aprendiz>  pode  seu  que  o cfdisk  é  do modo  termonal
<just_aprendiz>  terminal*
<celso> cfdisk é terminal? não estou entendendo
<just_aprendiz>   e o outro  é no moo grafico
<sergio_br2> ó, vc clica com o botão direito sobre o ícone do pendrive, no launcher do unity, vai em Formatar..., e abre uma janela para formatar
<adiaswin> hummm
<celso> cfdisk é um aplicativo para gerenciar partições
<sergio_br2> e essa janela não está aparecendo aqui, entende? eu fiz algo q não abre mais esse trem. Eu queria chamar pelo terminal
<just_aprendiz> sim  isso
<sergio_br2> só q não sei o nome
<celso> fdisk é mais antigo que o cfdisk ,mas faz as mesmas funções
<just_aprendiz> sim
<adiaswin> complicado
<just_aprendiz>  cara
<just_aprendiz>  fais assim
<sergio_br2> fala
<just_aprendiz>  faz  uma  conta
<celso> para iniciante indico o cfdisk
<adiaswin> sergio tente zerar o ubuntu
<just_aprendiz>  a em gerenciador  de  usuarios
<sergio_br2> a outra conta não dá também
<just_aprendiz>  e  loga
<sergio_br2> foi algo q instalei ou atualizei
<just_aprendiz>  que  ele fica  original  em  contas   novas
<just_aprendiz> hum
<just_aprendiz>  intendo
<just_aprendiz>  se eu estivesse no  meu ubuntu
<sergio_br2> eu quero esse aplicativo, nenhum outro. Era para funcionar. Tenho o ubuntu instalado em um SD, e lá funciona
<just_aprendiz>  eu dava a linha de comado pra você
<sergio_br2> conta nova não adianta, já tentei...
<adiaswin> se zera-se o ubuntu deletando todas as configs do unity
<just_aprendiz> a    mais  não compença  né
<just_aprendiz> faz  oque  precisa  de urgencia  ok.
<just_aprendiz> que é  formatar
<adiaswin> nao po e so zerar as configuraçoes ele nao perderia as coisas pessoais
<just_aprendiz>  e depois  você  vai em blogs  ai  e resolve
<sergio_br2> just_aprendiz, eu não quero formatar nada
<just_aprendiz>  ou taé  aqui  mesmo  comigo e o pessoa
<just_aprendiz>  hummm
<just_aprendiz>  ok
<sergio_br2> eu já tenho o gparted
<just_aprendiz>  então
<sergio_br2> só quero ver esse recurso funcionando de volta
<just_aprendiz>  vamos  mata  esse unity
<just_aprendiz>  uahuas
<annakamilla> oi
<just_aprendiz> oi
<annakamilla> kkkkkkkk
<just_aprendiz> bem  vianda ai  kamilla
<just_aprendiz> avontade  nas  regras ai ...
<annakamilla> ok
<sergio_br2> cara, q treta
<just_aprendiz> mais  emm
<just_aprendiz>   cara
<just_aprendiz>  mill  desculpas ai cara
<adiaswin> lol
<just_aprendiz>  que  não esto no  meu  ubuntera
<adiaswin> ah droga
<sergio_br2> vc faz umas coisas diferente no Ubuntu, e ele quase explode, rsrs
<just_aprendiz> sim
<sergio_br2> tá, to exagerando
<just_aprendiz> desliga  ele do  nada
<annakamilla> to feliz da vida com a minha rede wireless
<just_aprendiz>  pra ver kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<just_aprendiz> cara  fica dica
<just_aprendiz> se  buga  o sistema  grafico
<just_aprendiz>  do ubunto
<just_aprendiz>    nãodeliga  do nada
<annakamilla> o nm só táva pegando 75% da rede, troquei pelo wicd
<just_aprendiz>  aperta  ctrl+f2
<just_aprendiz> su -
<just_aprendiz> name:
<just_aprendiz> senha:
<just_aprendiz>  halt -f
<just_aprendiz>  ai  clica no botão
<annakamilla> vixi
<just_aprendiz>  do recet    da maquina
<annakamilla> o que vcs tão tentando ?
<just_aprendiz>  unada
<just_aprendiz> nada*
<just_aprendiz> estamos  nos comentarios
<just_aprendiz>  aushaus
<annakamilla> heheheheh
<just_aprendiz>  mais  emm , uma  vez  eu  fiz  a burrada  de seligar quando deu erro no gnome
<just_aprendiz>  rapais  do  ceu
<just_aprendiz>  viro  u treta  tão grande
<annakamilla> querem ubuntu sem unity ? experimentem xubuntu e lubuntu.
<just_aprendiz>  problema de   grubb
<just_aprendiz>  problema  de gnome
<just_aprendiz>  vviaxx
<just_aprendiz>  valeu mais  apena  formatar de novoo kkkkkkkkkkkk
<just_aprendiz> intão FICA A DICA:...\ô/
<annakamilla> to com um problema no note da minha irmã que eu não consigo resolver
<just_aprendiz> intão  fala ai...
<annakamilla> se chama ati 1200, no lubuntu 12.10
<sergio_br2> ow, pq vcs não usam UTF-8?
<annakamilla> não acho o driver dele.
<sergio_br2> ISO-8859-1 é tão windows...
<annakamilla> eu não uso ubuntu desde que o meu desktop pifou.
<sergio_br2> vc quer achar driver para ele, de qual jeito?
<sergio_br2> da mesma forma q vc procura drivers para windows?
<just_aprendiz> e  ai  ana  camila
<annakamilla> não, eu baixei o driver do site da ati, dá a mensagem de placa não compatível.
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, entao fuuuuuuuu
<vitorlobo> :O
<sergio_br2> qual driver vc baixou?
<annakamilla> o driver proprietário do ati catalyst 9.
<sergio_br2> annakamilla, para instalar drivers proprietários no Ubuntu, vc procura o "Driver Adicionais"
<annakamilla> tentei o 8 tb.
<sergio_br2> esse soft se encontra já instalado no ubuntu. Esquece do windows um pouco, na hora de mexer no Ubuntu
<just_aprendiz> mais  que  merda  de  windows poder  affffffffff
<annakamilla> sergio_br2: ele não acha um driver para ele, instalei o jockey, tudo mas só funciona o 2 d
<just_aprendiz> desculpa  bugo aqui  pessoal
<sergio_br2> vc nao pode ir pegando qualquer driver na internet, não dá para saber se é compatível com o kernel do linux
<just_aprendiz> "de  novo pra variar"
<sergio_br2> é o jockey mesmo
<sergio_br2> não, acho q não é ele não
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, foi sorteada com o driver premiado q n funfa no linux
<vitorlobo> :O
<sergio_br2> é ele mesmo
<annakamilla> no meu note eu uso o lmde, roda perfeitinho.
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, fz questao de usar ubuntu?
<just_aprendiz> kkkkkkkkk
<sergio_br2> jockey-gtk
<just_aprendiz> tadinha pessoal
<vitorlobo> tadinha nada
<just_aprendiz> ...]
<just_aprendiz> uashs
<vitorlobo> o yang_gm
<vitorlobo> n consegue instalar nada
<vitorlobo> além do windows
<vitorlobo> no notebook posilixo dele
<vitorlobo> isso q é coitado
<vitorlobo> rs
<just_aprendiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> ja tentou fedora, ubuntu, arch, slitaz, slax
<vitorlobo> nada instala
<just_aprendiz> opa  desculpa ai então
<annakamilla> vitorlobo: eu tenho o linux rodando o lmde
<just_aprendiz>  você  tem razãp
<annakamilla> em um positivo.
<just_aprendiz>   fedora não
<just_aprendiz>  uash
<just_aprendiz>  sai fora  uahs]
<adiaswin> positivo e negativo rsrsrsrsrsrs
<just_aprendiz> cara positiv
<just_aprendiz>  isso
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, posilixo ao menos é reciclável
<sergio_br2> annakamilla
<just_aprendiz> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<just_aprendiz> é  tipo  copo descartavel
<just_aprendiz>  asuhaus
<just_aprendiz>  usa e joga  fora aushuas
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, nem tudo está perdido =D
<just_aprendiz> sim  o o not
<just_aprendiz> kkk
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, retorna ae...lspci |grep VGA
<just_aprendiz> somete
<annakamilla> vitorlobo: pede para ele instalar o lmde, ou mandriva
<just_aprendiz> :)
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  n roda
<just_aprendiz> o cara
<just_aprendiz>  que  ta  fazendo
<just_aprendiz>  você quer  fazer a mina sefrer
<just_aprendiz>  aushuas
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  parece q ele so conseguio o centOs e ta perdendo cache a cada reboot
<just_aprendiz>  instala o  mint
<sergio_br2> annakamilla: eu tenho um pc aqui em casa, é todo ATI, fui ver se dava para instalar driver proprietário, e pelo que parece não há mais compatibilidade com o kernel. Só consigo instalar o driver em Linux antigo, esses atuais não vira...
<just_aprendiz> linux-mint
<vitorlobo> eu n tinha nada contra a posilixo
<vitorlobo> até q lançaram o tablet nacional
<vitorlobo> primeiro produzido no Brasil
<vitorlobo> agora tenho algo contra
<hggdh> vitorlobo: ?
<vitorlobo> pq se produz aqui dentro....e o valor continua alto
<hggdh> ah
<adiaswin> deve ser uma droga com android 1.0
<just_aprendiz> kkkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> hggdh, relaxae manolo tem confusao n rs
<just_aprendiz>  credo
<just_aprendiz>  aushuasashaush
<just_aprendiz>  ta  acelerado
<just_aprendiz>   reaxx  hgddh
<just_aprendiz>  magine
<just_aprendiz>  no  meu  cell  da pra  colocar o 2.3
<just_aprendiz>  e ai n da  affff
<just_aprendiz>  que  mlds
<hggdh> vitorlobo: só para referencia, o Nexus 7 32G (wifi) está, aqui, por $249. (mais taxas)
<vitorlobo> hggdh, aí ne
<adiaswin> so ai mesmo
<annakamilla> vou sair um pouco
<hggdh> vitorlobo: é. Lamento o caso no Brasil. Alias, o Nexus 10.1 16G (wifi) sai por $399)
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  aqui o Nexus 7 32g
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  ta por R$1.197,00
<vitorlobo> só isso tudo
<vitorlobo> auhaauhahua
<hggdh> heh. Desolé...
<fabiana> ó a saida do comando 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<vitorlobo> hggdh,  receita para a felicidade.......n volte mais
<vitorlobo> rs
<just_aprendiz> kkkkkkkkkk
<vitorlobo> fabiana, ouxe
<just_aprendiz>   emm  esse  nexus
<just_aprendiz>  é  oque  pc
<vitorlobo> fabiana, vc é a kamila la?
<vitorlobo> rs
<just_aprendiz>  ou  tablet
<fabiana> vitorlobo: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
<just_aprendiz>  ou  cell
<vitorlobo> just_aprendiz, cell
<fabiana> sim 7
<hggdh> vitorlobo: a bem da verdade, não pretendo... desço ao BR a cada 3/5 anos, passo uma semana, e saio estressado
<just_aprendiz>  pelo que  vi compença comprar  né???
<fabiana> to no note da minha irmã
<adiaswin> entao espero que nao use win
<adiaswin> fui
<hggdh> vitorlobo: por outro lado, vou 1à Europa 2/4 vezes ao ano, passo uma semana, e volto tranquilo
<fabiana> vitorlobo: to usando mate, aqui, eu instalei o lubuntu neste note.
<vitorlobo> fabiana,  bom gosto =]
<just_aprendiz> kkk
<just_aprendiz> sl
<just_aprendiz>  to  feliz   com meu ubntu12.10
<vitorlobo> fabiana,  http://tiagohillebrandt.eti.br/blog/driver-3d-para-placas-ati-antigas-no-ubuntu-10-04.html
<vitorlobo> fabiana,  talvez dê agora
<vitorlobo> fabiana, seu driver ta inserido na listinha ai
<fabiana> vitorlobo: no positivo eu uso o lmde
<vitorlobo> fabiana,  da no mesmo..é fork do ubuntu
<vitorlobo> fabiana, se funfa apt-get install.... funfa tbm
<vitorlobo> fabiana, e mesmo q fosse mint debian...da no mesmo
<vitorlobo> voltei
<vitorlobo> -=
<vitorlobo> =]
<alvaro_> :°
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe o motivo da Canonical não deixar em seus repositórios o Gens-GS, VBA-M, Snes9x e outros emuladores?
<sergio_br2> tenho q ficar instalando repositório do getdeb games, q hora ou outra está fora do ar...
<annakamilla> oi gente
<alvaro_> :D
<sergio_br2> o Gens-GS e o VBA-M tem licenças GPL, não vejo porque não ter nos repositórios. E esses emuladores quase não evoluem mais
<annakamilla> os graficos agora tá ok mas o compiz tá com falha de segmentação
<xGrind> sergio_br2, nao tem no repositorio do ubuntu?
<sergio_br2> normal, aqui também dá, toda vez q mexo nas config do compiz
<sergio_br2> xGrind, não tem esses emu nos repositórios
<xGrind> frescura. o visualboy advanced tem
<xGrind> zsnes tb
<annakamilla> sergio_br2: tem alguma coisa que vc faz em relação a isso ?
<xGrind> tinha o snes9x, mas tiraram pq abandonaram o projeto eu acho, mas ainda funciona perfeitamente
<sergio_br2> o visualboy advance, ou VBA, não deveria estar lá
<sergio_br2> no lugar deveria estar o VBA-M, q é melhor
<sergio_br2> annakamilla, só aperto Ctrl+Alt+F1, coloco meu usuário, senha, e digito unity, aperto enter
<xGrind> uhum. tinha esse no repositorio do mageia, dai eu pedi pra empacotarem o vbam. empacotaram e tiraram o visualboy
<sergio_br2> legal
<sergio_br2> simples assim?
<sergio_br2> e aqui no Ubuntu, como faz?
<xGrind> nem sei
<sergio_br2> esses emuladores estão no estado da arte, não tem mais o que evoluir
<sergio_br2> cara, daqui a pouco estão tirando o mame dos repositórios... rsrs
<xGrind> no mageia, vc pede e eles empacotam e jogam no repositorio testing. dai vc testa e vai reportando os bugs q encontram. qndo estiver tudo rodando normal, eles liberam no repositorio update
<sergio_br2> legal cara
<sergio_br2> parece mais fácil de conversar... no Arch, no AUR, era meio que assim
<xGrind> é q é distro comunitaria ne. dai fica mais facil. o ruim, é q tem pouco repositorio. ubuntu tem mais
<sergio_br2> uma vez, encontrei um problema no Gens-GS, em relação à [falta] de dependencia, falei lá, e os caras resolveram
<vitorlobo> AUR tem muita coisa
<vitorlobo> rs
<sergio_br2> cara, q saudade do Arch
<sergio_br2> sem essa de ficar instalando PPA
 * vitorlobo usando Arch
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  sem ppa, sem quebra de pacote
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  autonomia sob oq vc quer, n quer
<annakamilla> vitorlobo: eu tenho ele no virtualbox
<sergio_br2> pois é vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  :)
<annakamilla> ]to me coçando para instalar no meu
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, anna vc é a ana q conheço? digo, a fessora?
<sergio_br2> e no AUR, se o pacote era muito utilizado, ele podia ir parar lá no repo da comunity
<annakamilla> mas já consegui deixar o meu lmde redondinho
<annakamilla> vitorlobo: vitorlobo sou a anna kamilla
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  entao é a segunda anna q frequenta aqui
<sergio_br2> agora aqui no Ubuntu não, A canonical vê q a gente usa repositório, alguns até de mais, mas os pacotes não vão para os repo oficiais
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  se tiver alguma dificuldade....http://projectzim.blogspot.com.br/2012/12/video-tutorial-instalando-o-archlinux.html
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  é pq a atual versão do arch, instala todo na mão grande..n tem mais aquele menuzin
<annakamilla> sim eu li o tutorial do edps do vol, algumas coisas ele não falava tive que bater um monte a cabeça para configurar por exemplo a internety nele.
<annakamilla> internet.
<sergio_br2> xGrind: vc tá aí?
<sergio_br2> vamo ver se dá para incluir esses emu nos repositórios?
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  conseguio instalar no fim das contas?
<annakamilla> sim
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  guerreira rs...monte de gente desisto
<vitorlobo> *desiste
<xGrind> sergio_br2, falae
<annakamilla> vitorlobo: eu aprendo rápido.
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, que bom
<vitorlobo> annakamilla, evangelhize os a sua volta rs
<sergio_br2> xGrind, eu vou procurar saber como faz para incluir nos repo oficiais
<sergio_br2> esses emu estão funcionando, não tem pq não estar lá
<sergio_br2> mesmo que tenham abandonado o projeto...
<sergio_br2> xGrind, vc sabe qual a licença do snes9X?
<xGrind> ja vej
<sergio_br2> no programa não vem nada
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  es programadora? trampa no ramo? conte-nos por favor
<sergio_br2> xGrind, esses emu iriam para o repo universe né, aqui no Ubuntu
<xGrind> sergio_br2, gpl 2
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  sabe oq é interessante
<sergio_br2> fala aí vitorlobo
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  o opengl do linux....quando instalado claro..é superior ao do windows
<vitorlobo> mil vezes
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  oq quer dizer que...os games pesados irão rodar melhor
<vitorlobo> =]
<sergio_br2> aham
<sergio_br2> mas rodam mesmo
<sergio_br2> emu aqui no ubuntu é uma maravilha
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  vc q ja é veio pé na cova
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  daqui a uns 20 anos
<sergio_br2> fala
<xGrind> sergio_br2, conhece algum outro emulador de 64 q nao seja o mupen ?
<sergio_br2> é veio pé na cova é fogo, huahusha
<sergio_br2> cara
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  poderá dizer.........eu vi tudo isso acontecer......pessoas sairem dos 1% para tornar o mundo mais tux
<vitorlobo> rs
<sergio_br2> nintendo 64 é complicado
<sergio_br2> o melhor emu de n64 só tem para windows... o mupen deixa a desejar
<vitorlobo> adorava 007 do 64
<sergio_br2> se não me engano é o project 64
<vitorlobo> só pq quebrava vidros com as armas
<vitorlobo> -.-"
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, fico numa vontade de jogar 64, mas o mupen dá mancada... e nem interface gráfica tem mais
<xGrind> sergio_br2, poderia tem outros emuladores pra ele ne
<sergio_br2> tivemos sorte que teve gente q se dispôs fazer emu opensource, como o gens, snes9x, vba-m... pra portar pro linux foi fácil
<xGrind> snes tem 2, megadrive tem 2,game boy tem 2
<sergio_br2> pois é
<sergio_br2> pro mega tem dois, um opensource e outro fechado, e mesmo assim o fechado tem versão pra linux
<xGrind> kega fusion?
<sergio_br2> agora os caras do project 64 só enxergam o umbigo...
<sergio_br2> isso, o kega
<sergio_br2> ele é fechado
<sergio_br2> mas roda mto bem, dira até melhor q o gens
<sergio_br2> o áudio do kega é impecável
<sergio_br2> gameboy tem 2? VBA-M e qual o outro?
<xGrind> gamebattle
<xGrind> tem no repositorio do mageia. eu nem conhecia kk
<sergio_br2> nuossa
<sergio_br2> não conhecia
<sergio_br2> ow, o desmume também é GPL, e não tem nos repo
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo: outro vídeo game que não tem emu decente aqui no Linux, chuta qual é. É das antigas
<vitorlobo> atari?
<vitorlobo> master-system?
<vitorlobo> genesys?
<sergio_br2> cara, será q daqui a 20 anos teremos mais tux por aí mesmo?
<sergio_br2> master-system tem o kega
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  mas tem o mame
<sergio_br2> é o Sega Saturn
<vitorlobo> o mame substitui um monte
<vitorlobo> axo q mame pega sega tbm
<vitorlobo> e neo-geo
<annakamilla> thau gete
<vitorlobo> annakamilla,  xau =]
<sergio_br2> o mame pega os fliperamas da sega
<sergio_br2> flw anna
<vitorlobo> melhor game do neogeo
<vitorlobo> king of fighters
<vitorlobo> kof
<sergio_br2> last blade, já jogou?
<vitorlobo> kof pra mim bate até em street fighter
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  é estilo kof ne
<xGrind> saturn é tenso. dificil conseguir bios pra ele
<sergio_br2> mais ou menos viu. Gostei pra caramba do last blade
<sergio_br2> Saturn tem emu bom para o janelas
<sergio_br2> Saturn e N64, dois vídeo games q fizeram parte da história de muita gente, e não tem emu decente no Linux
<sergio_br2> essa era dos vídeo games tem um "gap" aqui no tux
<sergio_br2> somos muito bem servidos antes e depois
<sergio_br2> só o PCSX-r para salvar
<sergio_br2> ow, PCSX-r também é GPL
<sergio_br2> e ele está no repo universe
<sergio_br2> cara, tenho 4 emu para entrarem no Universe. Gens-GS, Snes9x, VBA-M, Desmume
<sergio_br2> será que é só registrar lá no Launchpad?
<vitorlobo> pacman -S zsnes
<vitorlobo> :D
<sergio_br2> cara, o zsnes foi feito em assembly né
<vitorlobo> sei n
<sergio_br2> como fariam para portar para processador ARM?
<vitorlobo> axo q nao
<sergio_br2> foi sim
<sergio_br2> o zsnes é super rápido, rodava até num pentium q tinha aki em casa
<sergio_br2> ow, o Yabause tem no repo do Universe
<sergio_br2> pq raios então não temos o Gens-GS, por exemplo?
<sergio_br2> o Yabause, todo bugado tá lá, mas o gens-gs ou vba-m não
<sergio_br2> alguém sabe como reportar isso? É bug ou é blueprints ?
<R3MW> e ai
<R3MW> galera blz ?
<R3MW> e ai chronos
<R3MW> ninguém fala nada
<xGrind> R3MW, falae
<R3MW> e ai mano
<R3MW> blz ?
<xGrind> sergio_br2, vc usa oq? xubuntu ou ubuntu?
<sergio_br2> uso ubuntu
<sergio_br2> unity
<sergio_br2> cara, como reporta bug no launchpad? é tão confuso...
<xGrind> nem lembro ;x
<sergio_br2> acho q eles escondem o botão de reportar de propósito
<sergio_br2> cade a Ursinha quando precisamos dela?
<xGrind> sergio_br2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<sergio_br2> eu to ai, mas não acho botão
<sergio_br2> caramba, já reportei antes, não lembro como
<chronos> tdo certo R3MW
<chronos> mas não lembro do teu nick
<R3MW> mano tu é chornos dos anonymous?
<chronos> não
<R3MW> ok
<R3MW> foi mau mano
<chronos> np
<chronos> (btw se eu fosse não falaria em publico)
<sergio_br2> caraca, como tem gente no #ubuntu
<sergio_br2> caramba, o pessoal lá é chatinho
<sergio_br2> os caras são meio intransigentes, é isso e acabou
<sergio_br2> o que é #ubuntu-ops
<sergio_br2> ?
<xGrind> sergio_br2, lá? kk
<sergio_br2> q merda
<sergio_br2> cara, mudaram o jeito do launchpad, não consigo mais reportar bugs sem ser com o comando ubuntu-bug
<brunno> instalei o ubuntu 12.04 hj e estou com problemas em fazer ele detectar e conectar meu modem zte MF190B, alguem pode me ajudar?
<R3MW> mano tem um comando pra isso ....
<R3MW> terminal .... procura ai que tu dever acha .. sei mais BT5 R3
<sergio_br2> achei o link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<sergio_br2> mas tá me direcionando para outro lugar...
<xGrind> sergio_br2, deviam simplificar ne?
<sergio_br2> cara, acho q tiraram recurso do launchpad
<sergio_br2> pra dar uma diminuida nos bugs
<xGrind> diminuida? aumenta ainda mais
<sergio_br2> como eu vou reportar um problema, que não se passa com os apps oficiais?
<sergio_br2> a questão é exatamente o pq não ter os apps lá nos repo
<sergio_br2> fui tentar reportar um problema com o SMPlayer aqui, com o ubuntu-bug, e fui impedido, pois é versão de PPA
<xGrind> sergio_br2, era ppa?
<sergio_br2> o Smplayer? era
<xGrind> eh no proprio ppa q vc reporta o bug
<xGrind> olhae https://launchpad.net/~rvm/+archive/smplayer
<xGrind> sergio_br2, nao tem opção pra vc reportar? o.O
<xGrind> só comentar oq ja esta reportado. como assim
<sergio_br2> pior q esse problema do smplayer se dá nas duas versões
<vitorlobo> galera
<vitorlobo> alguém aqui conhecia Aaron Swartz??
<vitorlobo> hggdh, ?
<vitorlobo> to incoformado com o suicideo dele
<vitorlobo> pqp
<vitorlobo> comoassim?
<sergio_br2> o cara criou o RSS
<sergio_br2> caraca
<sergio_br2> to vendo agora
<vitorlobo> http://www.publico.pt/tecnologia/noticia/aaron-swartz-fundador-do-sistema-rss-suicidouse-aos-26-anos-1580563
<vitorlobo> velho
<vitorlobo> o cara era defensor.....tipo stallman....
<vitorlobo> ja escreví no pzim sobre ele e tudo
<vitorlobo> inadmissível isso
<sergio_br2> caraca
<sergio_br2> acabei de postar no face
<sergio_br2> os caras praticamente intimidaram ele, por isso ele fez iso
<sergio_br2> isso
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  sim
<sergio_br2> 30 anos na cadeia não é fácil...
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  e a causa dele é justa velho
<sergio_br2> sim
<vitorlobo> pqp hein
<vitorlobo> agora q tem q tocar fogo da zorra toda
<vitorlobo> :O
<sergio_br2> deviamos ter livre acesso à informação
<sergio_br2> um tempo atrás, tava pesquisando, precisava de material bibliográfico para dar andamento na minha bolsa, e encontrei uns artigos na net
<sergio_br2> só que eles eram lá do IEEE, e estavam todos bloqueados, teria q pagar para ter acesso
<sergio_br2> absurdo né
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, sim
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, é isso q o software proprietario faz
<sergio_br2> os caras desenvolve muita coisa na universidade, pra ficar chocando depois...
<sergio_br2> aham
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  vc n tem direito as informações deles.....de aprender, modificar, melhorar, implementar, saber como funciona
<sergio_br2> pois é
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, e com documentos, ter q pagar e além disso uma série de restrições de uso
<sergio_br2> imagina vc ter q reinventar a roda por causa disso
<sergio_br2> aham
<sergio_br2> ah cara, software proprietário e negação de acesso à informação, são coisas insustentáveis
<sergio_br2> um dia vai cair por terra
<sergio_br2> um dia vão perceber que juntos, a coisa anda melhor. É melhor compartilhar do que ficar guardando para si
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  por isso q o atual ceo da microsoft chamou o linux de cancer
<vitorlobo> pq só cresce
<sergio_br2> akele cara é um babaca
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  eles sabem disso e tao tentando tirar proveito disso
<vitorlobo> são ratos de esgoto mesmo cara
<sergio_br2> são
<sergio_br2> cara, imagina vc, tendo q pagar ou não tendo acesso ao Teorema de Pitágoras...
<sergio_br2> são coisas que ajudam a sociedade evoluir, essas coisas tem q ser compartilhadas mesmo
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  vergonha da MIT cara
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  foi no laboratório da MIT q tudo começou
<vitorlobo> e os caras se prestam a isso
<sergio_br2> o MIT vai ficar com a culpa da morte desse cara para sempre
<vitorlobo> a vá......
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  essa merda.........
<sergio_br2> o MIT vai deixar um belo de um exemplo para a posteridade
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, pra vc ver...teve um efento de software livre aqui onde moro......apoiado e patrocinados pelos sistemas operacionais livres...fedeora, opensuse, debian, archlinux etc.....e os caras apresentaram o evento usando mac e windows
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  eu fiquei indignado com isso...quando fui em nota criticar a postura dos caras online
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  me censuraram...apagaram minha conta do SL-BA
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, e um dos organizadores ontem veio me dizer q é perda de tempo eu ficar "nervosinho" com isso...e tentando de qualquer modo negar que tivessem feito isso...como se eu estivesse mentindo
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2, tem ovelha negra no meio dessa gente tbm
<vitorlobo> ai q ta a merda toda
<sergio_br2> eu vi vitorlobo
<sergio_br2> o cara, rsrs
<vitorlobo> sergio_br2,  poisé
<sergio_br2> veste a camisa do SL, só que não... rsrs
<sergio_br2> http://ubuntuforum-br.org/index.php/topic,102758.0.html
<sergio_br2> pra quem quiser ver os emu no repositório oficial, dá uma olhada
<sergio_br2> vitorlobo, o ser humano é corrompido, por natureza
<rafaelsnk> opa
<rafaelsnk> boa noite
<rafaelsnk> pessoal
<sergio_br2> boas
<rellikFlow> /close,/quit
<Bruno_23_BSB> fala aí moçada, tudo blz? Estou querendo comprar um Notebook pra mim, mas queria instalar o Ubuntu nele. Escutei um colega falando que alguns notebooks ficam dificultando a instalação do Ubuntu, tipo o HP dele não instalava. Vocês poderiam me recomendar um notebook, ou hoje em dia instala em qualquer um?
<licensed> vitorlobo, ta no ubuntao?
<licensed> vitorlobo, ve pra mim por gentileza a fonte do firefox ai
<vitorlobo> licensed, to no arch
<vitorlobo> licensed,  mas é...serif tamanho 16
<SOUL_OF_R00T> boa noite...
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-06
<c0rleone> como eu rodo aplicativos 64bits no ubuntu32bits?
<gustavo__> pessoal, coloquei o ubuntu no meu pendrive e agora nao sei como formatar pra deixar como antes, alguma ideia ?
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m por 1 possivel resposta de alguem
<gnew> gustavo__: como assim??
<gustavo__> gnew, o pensrive sempre fica como se tivesse duas partições
<gnew> hum...
<gustavo__> pendrive*
<gnew> deixa eu intende.. vc quer formatar o pendrive?
<gnew> quando vc coloca o pendrive como ele esta montando? quais as particões? vc que separou as partições?
<gnew> fica a dica.. tem o gparted um programa para facilitação em partições. da uma olhada nele... Achei esse artigo tb, espero que ajude qualquer coisa estamos ai! gustavo__
<gnew> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/topico/Hard-on-Linux/Particionamento-de-Pendrive
<gustavo__> gnew, vlw
<valdir> boa noite
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Srsam> Olá boa tarde
<Srsam> estou prestes a formatar minha maquina que possui o windows 8... para colocar o Ubuntu..
<Srsam> note HP... preciso de algum outro pré req?
<Srsam> vou  poder recuperar minhas .pst do outlook posteriormente?
<hggdh> Srsam: se formatas o disco, perdes *TUDO*
<Srsam> Entendo... mas irei fazer backup...
<Srsam> ou criar uma partição para guardar meus arquivos...
<Srsam> minha duvida é...
<Srsam> terei que realizar algum procedimento na bios ou algo do tipo para que minha maquina aceite o Ubuntu?
<hggdh> Windows 8 usa, por default, UEFI. Eu acho que Linux (e Ubuntu) pode ser instalado sob UEFI, mas não tenho o link para os detalhes
<Srsam> Obrigado ja ajudou bastante!
<andre___> não consigo instar o dotnet20 no no wine
<andre___> poderiam me ajudar?
<ptl> andre___: tentou pelo playonlinux ou winetrocks?
<ptl> *winetricks
<andre___> pelo winetricks
<liberie> tarde
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<liberie> tarde
<mirqui> tudo bem :) ?
<alexandrejosedas> porque ao finalizar instalação do ubuntu meu notebook não abre normal
<feeh> galera
<feeh> meus fones nao funcionam
<feeh> alguem me ajuda
<feeh> instalei o ubuntu hoje
<feeh> alguem?
<feeh> pow alguem me ajuda
<fernando_> olá bo anoite
<fernando_> alguem poderia me ajudar estou querendo instalar o lunux e fazer um controle de acesso a internet
<feeh> galera alguem pode me ajudar?
<feeh> nao consigo fazer meu fone funcionar
<feeh> me ajudem pelo amor de deus
<feeh> na booa presciso mt desse fone
<feeh> me ajudem
<fernando_> ninguem pra dar uma dica sobre linux ?
<secnice> feeh: nao sai som eh isso?
<secnice> feeh: conseguiu ai?
<secnice> vou tomar uma ducha, ja volto
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<secnice> olá que tal
<secnice> :)
<gnew> Amigos temos uma sala ainda não oficial para conversarmos sobre linux e tecnologia... qualquer coisa da um  pulo lá! chama: #linuxcoffe  Obrigado a todos
<feeh> galera alguem pra me ajuda
<feeh> ?
<gnew> feeh: sempre coloca a sua pergunta.. ai se alguem souber já responde ;)
<feeh> eh q eu ja tinha perguntado cara
<feeh> tipo
<feeh> to com o ubuntu 13.10
<feeh> eh meu primeiro dia de uso
<feeh> e o som nao sai no fone de jeito nenhum
<gnew> Notebook ou desktop ?
<feeh> notebook
<feeh> postivo
<gnew> certo...
<gnew> Se esta sem o fone de ouvido funciona normal?
<feeh> uhun
<feeh> uhun
<feeh> funciona perfeito sem o fone
<gnew> só por desencargo de conciencia... vc já testou esse fone em outro lugar? está ligando no lugar correto o fone?
<feeh> ja
<feeh> ele funciona perfeitamente em todos os lugares kkk
<gnew> rs
<feeh> tenho 3 fones e no ubuntu nenhum funciona
<gnew> ok
<gnew> vamos ver como esta isso
<gnew> sabe abrir o terminal?
<feeh> uhun
<gnew> ok
<gnew> digita
<gnew> alsamixer
<gnew> e da um enter
<gnew> ele entra em um painel de volumes?
<feeh> entra
<gnew> ok
<gnew> aperta F5
<gnew> que ele vai mostrar todos os volumes do seu pc conectados
<feeh> uhun
<gnew> provavelmente de ter headphone
<gnew> se não tiver.. acho q não esta a reconhecer, ai já complica
<feeh> tem
<gnew> tenta ver se acha e almenta
<gnew> clicando com o botao pra cima
<feeh> ta no maximo
<gnew> o master esta alto tb?
<feeh> uhun
<gnew> tenta abrir algo com som ai
<gnew> nda de som?
<feeh> nada
<pairossi> salve galera....
<astroo-> ola...
<gnew> opa feeh
<feeh> fla
<gnew> ve se no alsamixer tem uma opção chamada :
<gnew> Loopback Mixing
<feeh> nada de som cara
<feeh> tem
<gnew> esta habilitada?
<feeh> ta
<feeh> e nada do fone funciona
<pairossi> vixi... chegou visitas. mais tarde retorno. abaços.
<gnew> hum..
<feeh> :(
<gnew> calma ai
<feeh> uhun
<gnew> olha feeh ... realmente me pego
<gnew> se ele esta aparecendo ai, é pq o sistema esta identificando...
<gnew> esse loopback mixing é para mixar os audios
<gnew> se esta habilitado era para estar ok
<feeh> pow vlw entao cara
<feeh> origado mesno
<feeh> mesmo*
<gnew> tenta desabilitar ir testando.. mas acho q é isso.. =/ da uma pesquisada eu vou ver aqui se acho alguma coisa
<gnew> passa o modelo do note
<gnew> que isso.. tomara q vc consiga arrumar ae!
<feeh> vou ver o modelo aki perai
<fael> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<feeh> eh um positivo s1991
<fael> alguem aí usa o irssi?
<feeh> eu uso algum problema?
<feeh> nao eh td mundo q tem grana pra ter um pc top
<fael> feeh: existe algum plugin para colocar uma barra lateral com os usuário do canal?
<feeh> como assim ?
<feeh> soh a entrada normal na lateral do note
<fael> já viu outros programa para IRC?
<feeh> quais?
<fael> eles tem uma barra que mostra todos os usuário do canal
<fael> XChat por exemplo
<fael> usuários*
<feeh> fla q baixo aki
<feeh> primeiro dia com o ubuntu
<fael> feeh: vc está usando o irssi no primeiro dia com o ubuntu?
<feeh> unity
<fael> unity?
<feeh> janela errada
<feeh> oq eh irssi ?
<secnice> feeh: irssi eh um cliente de irc
<fael> achei aqui
<fael> nicklist.pl
<secnice> fael: vc usa irssi ?
<feeh> onde eu baixoo isso
<secnice> irssi eh um cliente de irc via terminal, se vc nao estiver acostumado a usar terminal vc nao vai gostar muito nao
<feeh> como faço isso no terminal?
<secnice> feeh: precisa instalar o cliente primeiro, ele tem nos repositorios do ubuntu
<secnice> feeh: mais eu prefiro o weechat, mais dahora!
<feeh> na central de aplicativos?
<secnice> feeh: nos repositorios
<feeh> onde fika porfavor?
<secnice> ueh, apt-get install
<feeh> blz
<secnice> feeh: porem weechat eh melhor :)
<feeh> ok
<secnice> feeh: no site official do weechat tem um arquivo para download .deb da versão mais atual pronto pra instalar no ubuntu :)
<feeh> blz
<fael> secnice: sim
<fael> uso
<secnice> fael: ja viu weechat?
<fael> secnice: sim
<fael> secnice: melhor que o irssi?
<fael> tem suporte a SASL?
<secnice> fael: creio que tem suporte sim, creio que eh mais completo que irssi
<fael> e nicklist? tem?
<fael> secnice: tem SASL http://www.weechat.org/about/features/
<fael> e suporte para conexão via TOR?
<secnice> fael: opa, acho que tem tb, nao testei ainda mais ja li arespeito
<secnice> fael: nicklist tem tambem!
<fael> nicklist nativo?
<secnice> fael: sim, nativo
<secnice> fael: soh entrar no canal que ja aparece na esquerda
<astroo-> http://hexchat.github.io/   1 vez deram este
<secnice> fael: olha o meu http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=01029832151457610644
<fael> pow, o irssi não tem nicklist, só script e carrega em outro terminal
<secnice> fael: eu rodo weechat no tmux :)
<secnice> mto loco
<secnice> http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=01029832151457610644
<fael> secnice: legal
<fael> tmux melhor que screen?
<secnice> fael: eu achei
<fael> estou pensando em comprar um monitor maio, instalar o Arch para brincar com um i3 ou awsome ou xmonad + emuladores de terminal e tal
<fael> maior*
<fael> para programar é muito mais eficiente
<secnice> fael: esses X11 tem no repositorio, soh instalar :)
<secnice> fael: i3 xmonad e awsome :)
<fael> secnice: sim, sim
<fael> instalei inclusive
<fael> quero testar o Arch pq já ouvi falar maravilhas
<fael> mas tem nos repositorio so ubuntu
<fael> aliás, tudo no ubuntu é mais fácil
<fael> aproveitar e testar ele com uma interface diferente
<fael> aprender coisas novas nunca é demais
<secnice> :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<fael> boa noite
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :)?
<fael> gg, joia joia
<fael> :P
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> blza , aqui tbm vamos todos bem graças a deus ;)
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem :)?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> e ai , quais as novas ?
<secnice> olá que tal
<mirqui> tranquilo , y tú :) ?
<fael> secnice, trabalhas com security?
<secnice> fael: ainda não, mais esse ano eu comeco, estudei igual um loco o ano passado para entrar na area
<secnice> fael: logo logo :)
<fael> secnice: imaginei isso por causa do nick
<fael> mas a área é boa
<fael> tanto pelo conteúdo como pela remuneração
<secnice> fael: ah sim, eu sou da area de TI mesmo, mecho desde de crianca, mais seguranca da informação eh um fascinio pra mim, nao vejo a hora de entrar na area
<fael> estudando para alguma certificação específica?
<secnice> fael: ah eu quero as mais basicas neh, CEH e penetration tester (CPTS eu acho)
<Geese_Howard> secnice: ISO 27001/27002
<Geese_Howard> secnice: pra não ser apenas um peão
<fael> ISO 27001 não é serviço?
<secnice> Geese_Howard: eu vi essas certificacoes na facul, mais soh penso nessas quando eu resolver fazer pos
<secnice> Geese_Howard: eu quero mesmo eh CEH :)
<fael> Geese_Howard: ou é só segurança?
<secnice> fael: eh certificacao tb, mais eh muito amplo
<secnice> Geese_Howard: vc meche com pen test?
<fael> saindo, boa noite a todos
<fael> hora de correr
<fael> o/
<secnice> fael: vai la gordinho :D
<fael> secnice: só para não chegar lá
<fael> :P
<secnice> fael: hehehehhee
<mirqui> vcs gostam de security , conhecem a clavis ?
<secnice> mirqui: ja vi umas video aulas deles
<secnice> mto bom
<mirqui> ví tbm , muito bom , tem pen test , invasão , todas as abordagens
<Mateus> oi
<Mateus> tenho uma dúvida
<Mateus> alguém
<mirqui> se eu puder te ajudar :)
<secnice> que se passa velhinho?
<Mateus> eu tenho tido um problema
<Mateus> no ubuntu
<Mateus> eu mudei recentemente do windows pro linux
<Mateus> foi tudo ok
<Mateus> só que a internet está muito lenta
<Mateus> no windows não ficava assim
<secnice> lenta como?
<Mateus> os videos do yt n carregam
<Mateus> latencia
<Mateus> hoje de manhã tava boa
<secnice> nao carregam por nada?
<Mateus> e agora
<Mateus> carregam
<Mateus> mas demoram
<Mateus> muti
<Mateus> muito
<Mateus> sempre de madrugada fica bom mas depois fica lenta do nada
<secnice> vc esta usando wifi ou cabo?
<Mateus> cabo
<secnice> seu link eh bom? qntos MB?
<Mateus> o meu provedor eu tenho usado a um ano
<Mateus> e nunca ocilou ou nada do tipo
<Mateus> no windows
<Mateus> sempre entregou o prometido
<Mateus> é 4 mb
<Mateus> mas sempre foi bom
<Mateus> nunca foi menos
<secnice> qual browser vc esta usando ?
<secnice> vc instalou o ubuntu hoje?
<Mateus> não
<Mateus> ontem
<Mateus> e o browser é o firefox mesmo
<secnice> vc ja atualizou ele? apt-get update e apt-get upgrade?
<Mateus> está na versão 26
<Mateus> e eu atualizei
<Mateus> 200 mb ontem
<Mateus> de atualizações
<Mateus> vou tentar
<Mateus> isso
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-07
<Mateus> velocidade normal
<Geese_Howard> Mateus: então seu problema pode ser o plugin de video
<Mateus> como atualiza ele
<Mateus> mas as vezes fica bom
<Mateus> depois fica ruim
<secnice> Geese_Howard: qual vc acha melhor iftop ou nettop ?
<secnice> Mateus: vc ja atualizou tudo ai?
<Mateus> sim
<Mateus> não apareceu mais nenhuma atualização
<secnice> Mateus: reinicia e tenta denovo agora
<Mateus> reinicia o que
<Mateus> ?
<secnice> o PC
<secnice> Geese_Howard: ????
<Mateus> ok
<Mateus> o que era aquilo
<Mateus> aquele pacote que voce me mandou
<Mateus> o comando
<secnice> --- > sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mateus> sim
<Mateus> esse
<Mateus> o que é ele
<Mateus> já foi tudo atualizado
<Mateus> vou reiniciar então
<Mateus> já volto
<secnice> okay
<Geese_Howard> secnice: cada um tem sua utilidade, não são iguais
<Geese_Howard> secnice: se completam
<Mateus_> oi
<Mateus_> voltei
<Mateus_> alguem pra me ajudar
<Mateus_> por favor
<Mateus_> eu amo voces
<Mateus_> alguem me ajuda
<Mateus_> ?
<Geese_Howard> cri cri cri
<secnice> opa voltei, estava no tel :)
<secnice> lulz
<Mateus_> n me ajudou
<Mateus_> continua mesma coisa
<secnice> vou ver esse iftop agora
<Mateus_> ei
<Mateus_> me dá o comando de atualizar o adobe flash
<Mateus_> por favor
<mirqui> oi ,
<mirqui> vai na central de programas
<mirqui> depois vai no painel inicial
<mirqui> e clica no icone do pacote com uma seta
<Mateus_> ok
<mirqui> ele vai te dar a última atualização
<secnice> Mateus_: reinicia seu modem, pode ser que melhora!
<Mateus_> que modem
<Mateus_> nao uso wifi
<Mateus_> mirqui onde fica issso
<Mateus_> o painel inciial
<mirqui> qual sistema vc usa ?
<mirqui> eu uso ubuntu
<Mateus_> ubuntu
<Mateus_> 13.10
<Mateus_> é versão mais reecente
<mirqui> sim , [e o primeiro ícone de cima
<Mateus_> todos os aplicativos
<secnice> Mateus_: vc nao tem um modem ai ?
<Mateus_> tenho
<Mateus_> mas n tem como reiniciar
<Mateus_> eu uso cabpo
<Mateus_> cabo
<secnice> como nao? desliga ele e liga denovo
<mirqui> vc não quer uma atualização doi flash player ?
<Geese_Howard> rsrsrsrsr
<secnice> lulz
<secnice> Mateus_: iai melhorou?
<Mateus> oi
<Mateus> alguem aqui
<Mateus> voltei de novo
<secnice> iai melhorou?
<Mateus> vou ver
<secnice> lol
<Mateus> não
<Mateus> desisto
<secnice> o problema eh o youtube que demora mto pra carregar eh isso?
<Mateus> os jogos
<Mateus> o ping
<Mateus> as vezes perde a conexão
<Mateus> as vezes não
<Mateus> sempre
<Mateus> ping fica bom ai cai
<secnice> vc ta jogando o que?
<Mateus> e volta
<Mateus> league of legends
<Mateus> no more room in heel
<Mateus> dota 2
<secnice> isso tudo pela steam?
<secnice> vc reiniciou o modem ?
<Mateus> sim
<Mateus> o lol não
<Mateus> fica normal
<Mateus> tudo menos o youtube
<Mateus> e os jogos
<secnice> vc reiniciou o modem?
<Mateus> reiniciei
<secnice> tem alguem usando internet de outro computador/tablet/celular/smart tv ai?
<Mateus> não
<Mateus> só um
<Mateus> sem wifi
<Mateus> sem roteador
<Mateus> sem compartilhar internet
<secnice> sei la, eu to achando que é problema de BIOS
<Mateus> só eu
<Mateus> bios não
<Mateus> não quero pagar 200 reais
<secnice> BIOS = bichinho ignorante operando o sistema
<Mateus> tem uma senha lá
<Mateus> eu não sei ela
<secnice> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mateus> e pra fazer o jumper no notebook
<Mateus> nao ri
<Mateus> não me lembro
<secnice> hauhahauhauhauhauhau
<Mateus> nem sabia dessa senha
<Mateus> mas não tem nada lá
<secnice> BIOS = Bichinho ignorante operando o sistema
<Mateus> eu queria trocar de pc
<Mateus> e não ter mais senha
<secnice> queria, nao quer mais w
<secnice> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mateus> ?
<secnice> quando vc liga o PC a bios pede senha?
<Mateus> não
<Mateus> essa ai eu sei a senha
<Mateus> e a senha de admin
<Mateus> pra mexer no boot
<Mateus> eu instalei o ubuntu com outro comando
<Mateus> que não precisava de senha
<secnice> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk vc esta bebado? eu não estou entendendo nada
<Mateus> é que teve uns tempos aqui
<Mateus> e sempre tentava usar ai eu coloquei senha até na bunda
<Mateus> que tinha um pessoal dormindo aqui,morando
<secnice> hummm
<secnice> hauhauhauhuah
<Mateus> voce quer violar essa bunda?
<Mateus> precisa de senha
<secnice> violar bunda ? hummm delicia
<Mateus> ai que delicia cara
<Mateus> voltou ao normal aqui
<secnice> qual a senha para eu violar sua bunda?
<Mateus> não vou lhe dar
<secnice> eu vou fazer um brute force nela entao
<Mateus> nao
<Mateus> minha bunda é impenetravel
<secnice> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Mateus> voce joga alguma coisa?
<secnice> counter strike source, Só !
<Mateus> esse é bom
<Mateus> eu jogo dinheiro
<Mateus> pros mendigos
<secnice> joga um pouco pra mim?
<Mateus> ta normal
<Mateus> no twitch tv tá rodando live no source
<Mateus> você tem namorada?
<Mateus> amigos
<Mateus> vida
<Mateus> moço
<secnice> eu tenho uma jiboia,
<secnice> meu namorado terminou comigo :(
<Mateus> você é uma menina?
<secnice> agora eu estou solteiro!
<Mateus> você é gay?
<secnice> ééééé, quem eu?
<Mateus> não sei
<secnice> ex-gay
<Mateus> não existe exgay
<Mateus> por acaso existe ex morto?
<secnice> meu namorado terminou comigo e agora eu vou arrumar uma namorada, ai eu vou ser ex-gay
<secnice> eu conheco um ex-morto, o persival
<Mateus> persival is dead
<secnice> no he's not, he's on record
<secnice> Cidade Alerta
<Mateus> qual a versão mais recente do ubundu
<Mateus> ubuntu
<secnice> sei la, acho que 13.10
<secnice> Truco
<secnice> alguem quer tc?
<Mateus> eu
<secnice> de onde tc?
<Mateus> na bunda
<Mateus> impenetravel
<secnice> posso ir ai?
<Mateus> pode
<secnice> lol
<aquila> alguém sabe sobre como instalar plugins para abrir video no youtube no mozila ?
<Victore> Alguem pode me ajudar pfv
<Victore> alguem ?
<Victore> ????
<xGrind> Victore, qual a duvida?
<xGrind> aquila, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Victore> xgrind na verdade,  e sobre isso tambem mano ... tipo
<Victore> m
<Victore> baixei o adobe mas as pessoas falam `` ah coloca pasta tal la , que tem a pasta mozila, no meu nao tem...
<aquila> eu e victor estamos um do llado do outro tentando instlar essa porcaria :/
<astroo-> aquila  e o adobe player ou o html5 que e auto
<yangm> isso significa que uma instância micro da amazon com ubuntu não é capaz de rodar um simples gerenciador de git?
<yangm> http://br2.mwserver.in/
<aquila> mano n entendo dessas coisas rs
<xGrind> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<yangm> usa o chrome aquila
<xGrind> Victore, nao precisa colocar em pasta. tem o flash no repositorio. só instalar
<Victore> mano , nao consigo instalar o chrome no not\
<Victore> voce sabe como ?
<yangm> xGrind, ele deve estar seguindo aqueles tutoriais jurássicos
<aquila> esse é problema mano , aqui não quer baixar
<aquila> tudo que eu tento baixar diz q eu preciso do flash plugin
<yangm> Victore, google > chrome > Ubuntu (32 ou 64 bit, depende do seu sistema) > abre e instala
<xGrind> aquila, habilitou o repositorio 'Parceiros da Canonical' ?
<yangm> não precisa de flash pra baixar nada
<Victore> Yan, sou eu Victor .... que te add no face e tal kkk , mano nao to conseguindo ver video nenhum no youtube
<xGrind> yangm, =)
<xGrind> Victore, usa qual navegador?
<aquila> não entendo dessas coisas
<Victore> Tenho que usar a Porcaria do Mozila, mas normalmente quando eu usava o windows, eu sempre usei o Google Chorme
<yangm> Victore, eae mano blz? baixa o chrome ai que resolve o sofrimento
<xGrind> Victore, só baixar o chrome. entra no google, baixa e da dois cliques pra instalar
<Victore> Manos , ja tentei procurar.... e nao acho esta droga rss, vou procurar denovo..
<xGrind> nao achou, ou nao procurou?
<Victore> Nao tinha achado.... assim que ganhei o ubuntu passei semanas procurando rs
<xGrind> se nao achar o chrome no buscador da google, para de usar computador kk
<yangm> Victore, só digitar chrome no google, é literalmente o primeiro resultado
<yangm> aquila, recomendo a mesma coisa, baixe o chrome e use ele em vez do firefox
<Victore> baixei , mas ai eu coloco abrir com o .. ai esta selecionado o GDEBI-GTK e esse ?
<yangm> Victore, pode ser ele, qual é o outro que tem mais?
<Victore> nao sei kk, coloquei pra ser ele, estava entre aspas , aplicativo padrao kk
<xGrind> Victore, salva na pasta Downloads
<Victore> MANOS OUTRA DUVIDA, Como resolver um problema doido do meu teclado do not, que eu clico no til  vai isso '  ai eu coloco no de interrogacao nao vai nada...
<yangm> Victore, só ir nas configurações e trocar o teclado
<yangm> que nem no windows
<yangm> se seu pc for brasileiro é o ABNT2
<Victore> Yan , vem de PVT ? team viewers
<xGrind> Victore, sempre usou windows?
<licensed> ainda nao consegui ripar um show.iso pra avi =(
<secnice> converter show.iso para avi?
<victor___> Yan chama PVT :3' kk
<licensed> secnice, sim
<licensed> pra rodar no dvd do carro
<licensed> consegui pra mkv e m4v mas nao rodou
<licensed> tem q ser avi ou mpg
<secnice> licensed: iso é um arquivo de imagem, vc tem que abrir ele, la dentro deve ter um .avi ou .mpg etc ...
<licensed> secnice, .iso que eu digo é aqueles shows VIDEO_TS saca? vob
<licensed> nao tem avi nem mpg
<licensed> pode ser converter uma midia dvd pra avi tambem
<licensed> tanto faz
<licensed> a ideia eh a mesma
<secnice> entendi
<secnice> deixa eu ver se eu acho
<secnice> licensed: da uma olhadinha aqui --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-dvd-ripper-software.html
<secnice> licensed: olha o HandBrake
<licensed> secnice, foi o handbrake mesmo que eu usei
<secnice> licensed: nao tem opcao para converter para .avi?
<licensed> nao so mkv e m4v
<licensed> OPA
<licensed> esse k9copy converte de iso pra mpg acho que resolve
<secnice> opa
<secnice> ve se vai
<licensed> vou deixar ripando e vou dormir.. so posso testar amanha cedo mesmo
<licensed> mas volto aqui amanha a noite pra falar =D
<secnice> blza
<secnice> good luck :)
<licensed> secnice, ta ripando.. valeu man
<secnice> licensed: nada :)
<victor___> yan chama pvt
<victor___> yan está ai ??
<victor___> alguem ajudaa ?/
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda que tenhas
<victor___> acabei de instalar ubuntu e nao sei mecher
<victor___> e queria baixar google chrome e nao vai
<victor___> da 1 erro na hora de entrar
<coyott> oláh
<yangm> reciclando código like a boss http://i.imgur.com/KO65JZ5.png
<B01101001> bom dia gostaria de saber alguma forma de instalar o hashcat no ubuntu 12.04
<b01100100> bom dia gostaria de saber alguma forma de instalar o hashcat no ubuntu 12.04
<hggdh> b01100100: http://samiux.blogspot.com/2013/05/howto-hashcat-on-ubuntu-desktop-1204-lts.html
<andre_ricardo> Duda Nogueira está aí ?
<b01100100> hggdh: vou dar uma olhada,minha net hoje tá terrivel...
<DarkLink> Olá
<DarkLink> preciso de ajuda com meu ubuntu 10. não estou conseguindo atualizar
<DarkLink> alguém pode ajudar?
<DarkLink> o gerenciador de atualização não está funcionando
<DarkLink> tento fazer o download das versões mais recentes, mas ele interrompe o download
<DarkLink> Olpa
<DarkLink> não consigo atualizar meu ubuntu 10. para o 11.04 e não estou conseguindo fazer o download das versões mais recentes...
<DarkLink> não consigo atualizar meu ubuntu 10. para o 11.04
<hggdh> DarkLink: qual a tua versão? -- seria 10.04 ou 10.10, não "10"
<DarkLink> ubuntu 10.10
<DarkLink> aparece falha ao baixar informações do repositório
<DarkLink> já abri o source.list, mas não consigo identificar quais são os links errados
<DarkLink> na verdade, não consigo instalar nada com a central de programas
<DarkLink> e a atualização acusa problemas de rede...
<DarkLink> creio que todos os links da minha source.list estão desatualizados
<hggdh> DarkLink: 10.10 (e 11.04) já estão obsoletas
<hggdh> DarkLink: veja https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<x_root> galera, como mudo a localização/o idioma de um programa
<x_root> pelo terminal...?
<x_root> ele não tem opção para alterar apenas ele pela GUI, no site falam que pode fazer "@echo off LC_ALL=en start program.exe"
<x_root> mas, suponho, LC_ALL seja pra alterar todos.. teria como fazer "LC_AQUELE_PROG=EN"?
<x_root> *set LC_ALL=en
<hggdh> x_root: usando LC_ALL=en <programa> apenas este programa será afectado
<x_root> hm.. po.. LC_ALL, faz pensar o q? :P
<x_root> mas vlw hggdh
<DarkLink> hggdh, entendi..estou fazendo o backup do pc para tentar formatar com uma das novas versões...
<b01001110> tem alguma de instalar hashcat no ubuntu 12.04 sem ser desta forma aqui http://samiux.blogspot.com/2013/05/howto-hashcat-on-ubuntu-desktop-1204-lts.html
<hggdh> b01001110: provavelmente tem, o Google pode ajudar (onde eu consegui este link, alias)
<felipe__> galera
<felipe__> é meu primeiro dia usando ubuntu na minha vida rs o sistema me agradou muito
<felipe__> so queria saber como altero temas e se tem como adicionar mais temas
<felipe__> ?
<felipe__> alguem?
<felipe__> ??
<felipe__> alguem pd me ajudar?
<felipe__> onde baixo e como instalo temas no ubuntu
<felipe__> ?
<Adriano29> Boa tarde
<felipe__> boa tarde
<Mateus> oi
<Mateus> alguem ai
<Mateus> pra me ajudar
<Mateus> por favor
<Mateus> alguem
<Mateus> aqui
<Mateus> ali
<Mateus> aculá
<Mateus> socorro
<Mateus> necessito ajuda
<Mateus> me ajuda
<Mateus> alguem
<Mateus> alguem aqui
<Mateus> não tem ninguem
<Mateus> por favor
<Mateus> alguem
<hggdh> Mateus: se não explicas teu problema, ninguém pode ajudar
<Mateus> socorro
<Mateus> ok
<Mateus> quero saber como montar arquivo .iso no ubuntu
<hggdh> ficar repetindo "quero ajuda" na verdade não ajuda
<Mateus> pois me ajuda
<Mateus> eu botei minha duvida ai
<hggdh> <sigh/>
<Mateus> explica melhor
<hggdh> Mateus: alias, pacienca ajuda. Tenha paciencia.
<Mateus> sou iniciante
<Mateus> quero saber como montar arquivo .iso no ubuntu
<hggdh> Mateus: pare de repetir-se, por favor. Tenha paciencia
<Mateus> pensei que tinha ido embora
<hggdh> Mateus: *TODOS* somos voluntários aqui. O tópico do canal já começa dizendo para "perguntar e ESPERAR uma resposta".
<felipe__> sera q podeme ajudar ?
<hggdh> felipe__: eu não conheço o suficiente de temas para sugerir, lamento
<Mateus> já perguntei
<felipe__> blz valeu cara
<hggdh> Mateus: brasero pode criar imagens ISO (e, inclusive, queimar um CD/DVD)
<felipe__> mates nao tem um programa q monte iso o ubuntu
<felipe__> tipo um power iso
<Mateus> mas não quero colocar em um cd ou dvd
<felipe__> ?
<Mateus> sim
<hggdh> Mateus: leste o início da minha resposta?
<felipe__> "brasero pode criar imagens ISO "
<Mateus> e como eu abro a imagem só aparecem pastas
<hggdh> Mateus: não entendi qual o problema
<Mateus> eu tenho um arquivo .iso
<Mateus> quero abrir ele
<Mateus> sem ter cd
<hggdh> Mateus: alias, por favor, uma sentença completa por linha. Não use várias linhas para escrever uma sentença.
<hggdh> Mateus: *provavelmente* -- não sei, não tenho um desktop no momento --: abra o gerenciador de arquivos, Alt-click no .iso, seleccione "montar" (ou algo semelhante)
<Mateus> já resolvi aqui,obrigado por ajudar
<Mateus> tchau
<hggdh> <sigh/> de novo
<felipe__> se alguem souber onde baixar e instalar temas me ajude
<tobgsilva> Por favor, eu estou fazendo o download do ubunto e sou noato... queria saber como instalar o ubunto sem apagar o windows
<mirqui> boa noitet :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Mateus> Qual melhor browser para o linux ubuntu?
<astroo-> firefox...
<Mateus> o opera para ubuntu foi descontinuado?
<juan__> boa noite, baixei o novo firefox, mas nuncxa consegui instala-lo direito no ubuntu via terminal. acaba q nao instala direito e acabo usando uma versao anterior da atual. alguem sabe me ajudar a intalar de forma correta? obg
<Daekdroom> Mateus, tente e escolha qual te atende melhor.
<Mateus> ok
<Mateus> obrigado
<astroo-> ola
<juan__> firefox versao 26.0.tar.bz2
<Daekdroom> juan__, no Ubuntu, versões novas do Firefox aparecem pouco tempo depois de serem lançadas.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Daekdroom> Eu estou no Ubuntu 13.10 e já usando o Firefox 26.
<juan__> Daekdroom, nao sei mas aqui nunca eh a ultima versao... instalando pelo sinaptic ou por outro local nunca fica a ultima versao. n sei pq.
<juan__> bem, eu tentei atualizar minha versao e tb nao consegui.
<Daekdroom> juan__, qual sua versão do Ubuntu?
<juan__> Daekdroom, 12. eu uso xubuntu. mas como aqui nao tem canal do xubutu...
<Daekdroom> juan__, 12.04 ou 12.10?
<juan__> estoupedindo a vcs. ja usei o ubuntu, mas nao gosto do unity.
<juan__> 12,10
<Daekdroom> A 12.10 não é mais suportada. Por isso você não tem o Firefox 26.
<juan__> no helpo diz q eh 11;10, mas no terminal deu 12.12
<juan__> 12.10
<Mateus> o que é unity
<Daekdroom> Mateus, é o nome da interface gráfica padrão do Ubuntu.
<Mateus> Qual a melhor versão do ubuntu?
<Daekdroom> Mateus, 12.04 LTS (mais estável e com maior tempo de suporte) ou 13.10 (mais recente, mas é recomendável atualizá-la para 14.04 LTS pouco tempo depois que ela for lançada)
<Mateus> Eu tenho a 13.10,quando lança a 14.04?
<Daekdroom> Abril de 2014.
<Daekdroom> Pelo que me lembro a 13.10 só tem atualizações por 3 meses após isso.
<Mateus> então eu devo ficar com a 13.10 até abril?
<mirqui> me parece que depois do seu lançamento tinha atualização para 9 meses
<mirqui> depois ia a outra verção
<juan__> Daekdroom, e como atualizar?
<Daekdroom> juan__, não sei como atualizar de versões descontinuadas, e até a página da Wiki em inglês sobre isso só fala de versões muito antigas.
<juan__> ok
<juan__> vou tentar
<Daekdroom> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<yangm> já tem beta do ubuntu 14.04?
<felipelemmy> galera porfavor me digam como eu descompacto arquivos?
<bruc3> .tar.gz? felipelemmy
<felipelemmy> na verdade eh zip
<bruc3> apt-get install unzip
<bruc3> unzip arquivo.zip
<Daekdroom> yangm, não, mas tem ISO daily (lançada diariamente)
<yangm> Daekdroom, eu queria uma coisa que instalasse no meu pendrive de 8gb pra mim usar em qualquer lugar
<felipelemmy> na central de aplicativos tem?
<yangm> mas eu tenho um mac e um note que usa EFI
<yangm> e queria usar esse pen nos dois
<Daekdroom> felipelemmy, você pode abrir com o file-roller se estiver usando uma interface gráfica. Ele é instalado por padrão no Ubuntu.
<felipelemmy> blz VALEU CARA
<felipelemmy> e temas como eu instalo?
<yangm> Mensagem de merge? Qual a utilidade disso?
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-08
<thyglys> SAUDACOES!!!! ALGUEM PODE ME AJUDAR NUMA DUVIDA DO UBUNTO NAO INSTALAR NO HP?
<astroo-> ola e poe a duvida toda
<mirqui> dr. google :)
<mirqui> ubuntu instala no hp ;)
<thyglys> Ja vasculhei o dr google rsrsrs
<mirqui> algo deve ter
<mirqui> só não instala ?
<thyglys> EH O SEGUINTE, TENHO UM HP PAVILLION DV4 1430US E BAIXEI A ULTIMA ATUALIZACAO DO UBUNTU. AO INICIAR PELO PEN DRIVE RODA LISINHO NO DEMO SO QUE PRA INSTALAR O UBUNTO AO LADO DO WINDOWS (OU SEM O WINDOWS) ELE NAO INSTALA
<mirqui> tens dvd a disposição ?
<mirqui> faz um live cd e vê no que dá
<thyglys> ja tentei pelo dvd e resolvi dar o boot pelo usb
<mirqui> teu pendrive é bottavel ?
<thyglys> alguns disseram que poderia ser atualizacao da BIOS, pode ser?
<mirqui> não sei cara , conheço pouco do ubuntu
<mirqui> pede ajuda para alguém mais gabaritado
<thyglys> Beleza, mas de qualquer maneira obrigado pelo suporte
<mirqui> sei instalar com cd e pendrive somente
<mirqui> de nada :)
<thyglys> eh, eu instalei pelo pendrive bootavel
<mirqui> deu ?
<thyglys> alias,nao instala mas roda o DEMO
<mirqui> estranho
<mirqui> desliga o pc
<thyglys> vou dar mais uma olhada se pode ser desatualizacao da bios
<thyglys> mas brigadao brother
<thyglys> abracos
<mirqui> e liga com o pendrive ou o dvd no drive , pode ser que de jeito
<thyglys> ja tentei ja
<mirqui> abraços , fui :)
<thyglys> vlw
<Mateus> Perco  conexão com o servidor de jogos por alguns segundos?
<Mateus> tem ninguem aqui
<PH> Boa noite pessoal!
<astroo-> ola
<PH> Alguem sabe dizer sobr o Ubuntu SC?
<PH> nao estou conseguindo acessar o site deles
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<yangm> ubuntu 12.04.3 ou 13.10? pra dar boot via EFI
<felipeleme> galera
<felipeleme> como coloco temas no ubuntu 13.10
<mirqui> om dia :)
<felipeleme> bom dia
<felipeleme> se poderia me ajudar?
<mirqui> se eu puder ajudar , fala
<felipeleme> como coloco temas no ubuntu
<felipeleme> começei usar ontem e ainda nao descobri
<mirqui> papel de parede ?
<mirqui> ou temas mais complexos ?
<felipeleme> temas mais complexos
<mirqui> eu uso o cairo dock
<Daekdroom> Cairo Dock não é tema.
<felipeleme> e como funciona onde baixo esse programa?
<mirqui> e o widget ou gadgets , agora não lenbro
<mirqui> baixa da central de programas
<felipeleme> beleza
<felipeleme> obrigado
<mirqui> tranquilo :)
<mirqui> boa sorte :)
<felipeleme> valeu :)
<flavio01> Hello fellas
<flavio01> Preciso de uma ajudinha URGENTE para terminar meu trabalho da faculdade
<flavio01> kkkk
<flavio01> Minhas placas de rede e audio pararam, inesperadamente
<flavio01> Logo após eu suspender a sessão
<flavio01> Uso o Ubuntu 12.10
<flavio01> Alguém se habilita a me ajudar? :c
<yangm> flavio01, já reiniciou, atualizou o sistema, verificou se tem driver proprietário pra instalar?
<flavio01> Estou sem rede
<flavio01> Estou falando aqui por outro computador
<flavio01> Já reiniciei sim
<flavio01> Estava funcionando tudo normalmente, eu estava tentando atualizar os arquivos com o update, mas ele estava dando um erro
<flavio01> Então suspendi a sessão e quando retornei, a placa de rede já estava desconectada, assim como o audio tabém
<flavio01> :/
<alvaro> flavio01 qual sua versão?
<flavio01> 12.10
<flavio01> Já estou até supondo um dano na placa de rede
<flavio01> '-'
<flavio01> Não consigo nada para resolver
<flavio01> Mas, como eu falei antes. Não foi só a placa de rede, o audio também sumiu.
<alvaro> o suporte para essa versão é até Abril de 2014
<alvaro> por que não usaste a versão LTS?
<flavio01> Não havia me informado antes.
<flavio01> Essa seria a 12.04?
<alvaro> a LTS é a versão mais estavel que existe
<alvaro> meu horario de almoço já era :(
<flavio01> Blz
<flavio01> Estou baixando ela
<flavio01> Mas, eu posso sobrepor o sistema?
<psooo1> boas, no software center nao consigo aceder à net através da ligação pre-definida. Dá-me o erro de não encontrar processo filho - ficheiro ou directoria não existente. Escrevi  "chromme", pois abria uma caixa para colocar o programa a utilizar...como retorno ao estado anterior
<psooo1> agora faz sempre isso. Dá sempre esse erro!
<psooo1> se puderem ajudar, agradeço
<fael> ola, boa tarde
<hggdh> tiagoscd: !! welcome back :-)
<tiagoscd> hggdh: thanks sir :)
<jamees> Olá
<jamees> Preciso de uma ajudinha aqui...
<jamees> Não consigo extrair um arquivo
<jamees> com extensão .tgz dá erro porque não consegue definir um proprietário
<jamees> Tentei baixar outro arquivo tgz e também não consegui extrair
<jamees> Deu o mesmo erro
<jamees> usei o comando pelo terminal e deu
<jamees> tar -vzxf nomedoarquivo.tar.gz
<jamees> arquivo n encontrado
<jamees> Todo mundo offline -.-
<jamees> estou baixando o unrar-free pelo terminal
<barna> jamees, perdi o começo do papo, q pega?
<jamees> n consigo extrair
<jamees> um arquivo tgz
<jamees> tar.gz
<dberg^2> jamees: tar -zxf blah.tar.gz
<barna> oq vc fez e qual o erro?
<jamees> deu o erro q n pode difinir o proprietario
<jamees> eu extrai normal
<jamees> e sempre da esse erro
<barna> manda um print ou pastbin pra gente
<jamees> agora estou instalando o 7zil-full pelo terminal também
<jamees> ok
<jamees> tem como mandar a imagem pelo chat?
<barna> 2shared.com
<barna> manda em baixa to no 3g. :(
<jamees> ok
<jamees> vou fazer upload no 2shared
<jamees> mas pode ser imageshack?
<jamees> vc consegue abrir ai?
<barna> jacksoow, pode, sim
<jamees> http://img547.imageshack.us/img547/4413/1vz5.png
<jamees> ai o print
<barna> ok, esperar abrir agora
<jamees> dberg² já tentei isso antes e deu arquivo não encontrado
<barna> jamees, tentar o q dberg^2 falow, abre o terminal, vai até a pasta do arquivo e coloca tar -zxf (nome do arquivo).tgz e manda o print
<jamees> vou mandar o print desse erro agora então
<jamees> será se é porque meu linux é xubuntu?
<jamees> http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/2503/48d8.png
<jamees> ai o novo print
<barna> 1seg
<barna> acho q não, ja usei muito ele
<barna> e nunca tive esse problema
<jamees> hum
<barna> jamees, vc deu o comando fora da pasta donde esta o arquivo
<barna> manda pastebin (paste.ubuntu.com) é mais rapido pra mim
<barna> copiando as linhas do terminal e colando no navegador
<jamees> e como dou o comando certo?
<jamees> paste.ubuntu.com
<barna> primeiro vc tem q entrar na pasta download onde esta o arquivo
<jamees> ok to nela
<barna> cd Download
<barna> ps, com D maiusculo
<barna> agora da o comando
<jamees> consegui
<jamees> extrair
<jamees> mas deu um erro de final
<jamees> espera ai q eu volto
<barna> ok, manda o paste quando voltar
<jamees> voltei
<jamees> mas n sei mandar o pastebin
<barna> manda print mesmo
<jamees> consegui extrair e parece q está tudo aqui
<jamees> vou mandar
<jamees> mas deu um erro q espero q n afete os arquivos
<jamees> http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/1703/f941.png
<jamees> qual sua memória ram barna?
<barna> nossa jamees, depende da maquina. tenho 2 desks, 3 notes e 1 tablet. (trabalho com foto/video 95% em software livre)
<jamees> vish kkkk
<jamees> to com 512mb para o xubuntu
<barna> jamees, e a sua?
<jamees> mas ta rodando com algumas lentidões
<jamees> n tão grandes
<barna> 12.x 32bits?
<jamees> 13.10
<jamees> 32bits sim
<barna> é kra, rodar ultima versão do OS com 512 é osso mesmo!
<jamees> qual seu SO atual?
<barna> a maquina q to agora é dual core, 3gb ram, rodando 12.04 64bits.
<jamees> o meu também é dual core
<barna> todos os meus comps tem ubuntu 12.04 LTS, os desks e esse note com 64btis, os outro 2 notes, q só tem 1 gbram ta com 32bits
<jamees> estou com 512 de ram pq estou no virtualbox
<jamees> se eu tivesse espaço no HD iria fazer dual boot
<barna> tem quanto de hd ai?
<Gobbi> Olá pessoal alguém pode me auxiliar em uma dúvida com o nautilus? Quando acesso uma máquina via SMB ao clicar em qualquer arquivo ele fecha o nautilus sozinho, alguém já passou por isso? uso Ubuntu 13.04
<barna> jamees, vamos continuar o papo informal em ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ?
<jamees> barna 320 de HD mas minha irmã encheu 2 partições com fotos
<jamees> sim
<jamees> Gobbi, eu não posso ajudar pois não entendo do seu problema.
<barna> Gobbi, faz o seguinte, abre um terminal, digita nautilus, vai abrir o nautilus, faz o processo até dar o erro e ve se aparece algo no terminal, se sim, manda um pastebin pra gente
<Gobbi> http://pastebin.com/5fknJS8h  estas são as últimas linhas de erro
<Gobbi> antes destas tem outras mas a maioria é do GTK CRITICAL ...
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jamees> boa :)
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<jamees> Alguém sabe se aquele chat o pidgin tem suporte ao skype?
<yangm> alguém pode me ajudar com um ubuntu 12.04 efi não reconhecendo uma intel hd 3000?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<optimusprimem> yangm: doubts?
<yangm> optimusprimem: yan@yan-pendrive:~$ lspci | grep VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<yangm> no detalhes do sistema está unknown
<yangm> e o firefox esta travando pra tudo
<optimusprimem> yangm: verifique se você tem o pacote 'xserver-xorg-video-intel', ele vem por padrão instalado. em relação ao detalhes do sistema está unknow instale o mesa-utils
<yangm> optimusprimem: valeu, agora aparece Intel® Sandybridge Mobile  como deveria
<optimusprimem> ;)
<optimusprimem> bye
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> mirqui ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
<mirqui> tudo bem graças a deus :)
<Gobbi> Olá pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi , tudo bem :) ?
<Gobbi> tudo bem, preciso de uma ajudinha com nautilus, http://pastebin.com/5fknJS8h
<mirqui> sinto muito , não conheço o programa :(
<Gobbi> quando acesso algum servidor(SMB) ele conecta e lista porém ao clicar na listagem dos diretórios/arquivos ele se fecha sozinho
<Gobbi> nautilus é o gerenciador de arquivos :D
<mirqui> gerenciador de arquivos no linux ou na nuvem ?
<Gobbi> no linux, ubuntu 13.04 estou usando...
<mirqui> sou novo no linux conheço a 1 ano :)
<mirqui> vc conecta servidor externo ?
<Gobbi> internamente mesmo via SMB (Samba)
<mirqui> não entendo nada disso
<Gobbi> mas o erro que dá ali é no GTK, não sei se houve alguma atualização do nautilus rescentemente ou eu que instalei algum programa que está ocasionando esta falha
<Gobbi> abre o terminal e digite: nautilus
<Gobbi> daí ele vai executar o programa :D
<mirqui> não tem nenhum programa com interface gráfica ?
<Gobbi> aí no menu Arquivo -> Conectar ao servidor
<mirqui> tipo gerenciador do windows
<Gobbi> mas ele abre na interface gráfica
<Gobbi> exatamente
<Gobbi> seria como windows explorer do windows para você entender do que estou falando...
<mirqui> pode estar dando bug de momento
<mirqui> desliga e liga de novo e vê no que dá
<Gobbi> nah, já fiz isso começou ontem isso
<Gobbi> outro detalhe que notei foi que ficou em inglês, e antes era em português, mas por isso não tem problema
<mirqui> antes não dava isso ?
<Gobbi> minha maior dificuldade é mesmo quando tento abrir os arquivos ou diretórios ele se fecha :(
<mirqui> no linux não entendo como é
<Gobbi> ontem fiz uma atualização automática, não sei se foi isso que ocasionou, ou foi algum software que instalei e causionou esta incompatibilidade...
<mirqui> no windows abro diretório em árvore
<Gobbi> já pesquisei hoje o dia todo mas não encontrei solução
<mirqui> não sei como te ajudar cara
<Gobbi> ele abre a listagem, mostra o conteúdo... só qualquer clique que dou dentro, seja com o botão direito ou esquerdo do mouse ele se fecha...
<mirqui> haa
<Gobbi> e com diretórios/arquivos locais traquilo, consigo acessar
<mirqui> o linux tem diretório em árvore ?
<Gobbi> claro
<Gobbi> qual distribuição tu usa?
<mirqui> vc sabe o nome das pastas arquivos ?
<Gobbi> sim
<dberg^2> Gobbi: parece um bug serio. voce devia reportar isso.
<dberg^2> Gobbi: assertion nesse plugin e' o problema
<mirqui> então , vai direto no terminal e digita o diretório rais e o arquivo
<Gobbi> pelo que entendi é isso mesmo dberg^2
<Gobbi> mas não encontrei resolução e não sei pra que serve este plugin
<Gobbi> reporto pra quem? se puder ajudar mesmo que seja repassando aos desenvolvedores... agradeço
<dberg^2> sim, abre um ticket pra isso
<dberg^2> hmmm, melhor reportar pra alguem que mexe no nautilus. deixa eu ver.
<Gobbi> estou sem contatos  ehehehe entrei aqui pra ver se alguém já passou por isso
<Gobbi> pq no google não encontrei nada concreto
<dberg^2> Gobbi: repositorio e' do gnome... https://git.gnome.org/browse/nautilus/
<Gobbi> pesquisei em vários fóruns e a respeito disso ninguém postou algo como resolução
<dberg^2> Gobbi: procurando bug tracker
<Gobbi> deixa ver se descubro a versão do nautilus, será que atualizando ele resolveria?
<dberg^2> Gobbi: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/
<Gobbi> nautilus --version GNOME nautilus 3.6.3
<mirqui> Painel de configuração Nautilus Pastebin
<dberg^2> Gobbi: provavelmente, mesmo que os diretorios que voce esta' tentando acessar nao exista o nautilus deveria apenas te dizer isso.
<mirqui> olha no central de programas
<Gobbi> exatamente dberg^2
<Gobbi> no primeiro link que me passou notei que tem várias versões mais atualizada que a minha
<dberg^2> Gobbi: mas eu imagino que o nautlius vem junto com o gnome, provavelmente nao tem um pacote separado.
<Gobbi> talvez já tenham corrigido isso
<dberg^2> Sim, gnome esta' na versao 3.10+
<Gobbi> e outro detalhe que na verdade uso a 13.04 não é gnome a interface
<dberg^2> ubuntu esta' com uma versao mais antiga
<Gobbi> acredito que seja unity ainda...
<dberg^2> ah, isso e' outro ponto. Eu nao sei como a canonical usa isso, provavelmente um fork to gnome.
<dberg^2> e talvez o problema nao exista na versao vanilla to gnome
<dberg^2> heh, de qualquer forma e' uma boa ideia reportar isso.
<Gobbi> tranquilo vou ver como se faz isso...
<Gobbi> vamos ver talvez o pessoal mais experiente lá tenha maiores informações
<dberg^2> se nao for um problema no gnome alguem pode filtrar isso
<Gobbi> sou usuário mesmo... faz alguns aninhos que utilizo mas nada a nível de desenvolvimento, mais de utilização mesmo :d
<dberg^2> enquanto isso voce pode acessar seus arquivos de outras formas
<Gobbi> pois é... por isso que resolvi entrar aqui no suporte... :D
<Gobbi> mas sem problemas, obrigado pela força aí dberg^2
<dberg^2> np
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-09
<pairossi> salve galera... como vão todos?
<astroo-> ola bem e tu?
<pairossi> na paz...
<pairossi> pessoal, seguinte: no wine eu tenho um aplicativo (tabelas, banco de dados) que constantemente pede por atualizações necessárias. A cada atualização, precisamos alterar, automaticamente, todos os itens. O que ocorre é que este processo está muito lento, enquanto que no windows durava cerca de 20minutos, agora está ficando em quase 5 horas. Como posso alterar as configurações do wine para dar maior poder de processamento 
<pairossi> será que aumentando a vRAM resolvo meu problema?
<xGrind> pairossi, wine é tenso hein. prefiro rodar pelo win xp no virtualbox, do q no wine
<hggdh> pairossi: pode ser. Veja como está o consumo de memoria na máquina virtual, and como está a mesma coisa no host
<jamees> Galera como eu instalo um setup.exe?
<jamees> O programa disse q é compativel com Linux e windows
<pairossi> xGrind: nao tenho como instalar o xp...
<xGrind> jacksoow, é compativel se vc usar wine
<pairossi> hggdh: é o que vou experimentar amanhã, pois o pc em questão está no escritório da empresa.
<barna_> jamees, qual programa é?
<jamees> asprate multi ip changer
<jamees> barna, acho q vc n conhece
<barna_> de qualquer forma, se tem pros 2 OS, tem q baixar a versão linux
<barna_> conheço não, manda o link da pagina ai
<jamees> o problema é q só há 1 arquivo
<jamees> para os dois sistemas
<barna_> xxxx.exe e pra windows e ponto, teria q rodar no wine, provavelmente eles tem um repositorio pra linux
<jamees> ai veio alguns arquivos .da_ e um .exe q é o instalados
<barna_> manda o link do site q eu ajudo a procurar
<jamees> ok vou mandar
<jamees> http://asprate.net/
<jamees> é esse... mas eu procurei e não achei a versão linux
<barna_> onde fala q roda em linux?
<pairossi> jamees: você tem de instalar pelo wine. Se instalar mas não rodar, pode ser falta de memória de vídeo. Este link ensina a aumentar a memória para uso: sejalivre.org/turbine-seu-wine-aumentando-a-vram
<pairossi> galera, abraços a todos, até amanhã.
<jamees> em baixo com letras pequenas barna_
<jamees> lá tem win vista xp 7 e LINUX
<barna_> boas pairossi
<jamees> pairossi, vlw aew
<jamees> acho q no wine vai rodar de boa
<jamees> pq o programa é leve
<barna_> é vero, pesquisando aki
<jamees> pq quando eu abro o terminal e dou o comando su n consigo digitar a senha?
<barna_> não aparece, mas ta digitando
<jamees> ok vlw
<jamees> o linux precisa de anti-virus?
<astroo-> nao
<jamees> astroo-, vlw :)
<astroo-> e o mal de ser sistema aberto
<astroo-> piada...
<barna_> jamees, ow q coisa confusa.....
<barna_> jamees, v se isso ajuda. http://www.tudosobretibia.com/2012/02/jogando-tibia-no-linux-ubuntu.html
<barna_> jamees, to no 3g, ve se tem algo bom aki. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seuTPrrfRPQ
<jamees> barna_, tinha dado uma saída mas voltei
<jamees> vou olhar sim
<jamees> astroo-, kkk
<barna_> ow to cansadão, ta rolando de pesquisar muito mais agora não, v se isso ajuda, qualquer duvida tamo ai
<jamees> n precisar se preocupar n barna
<jamees> eu pesquiso aqui tbm, descansa aew
<jamees> barna_: não abriu o arquivo no wine
<jamees> nem erro apareceu simplismente n abriu
<barna_> jamees, vc instalou o wine?
<jamees> barna_, sim teria como abrir sem instalar? rsrs
<barna_> nops
<jamees> então... kkk
<barna_> jamees, me conta como vc fez
<R-ealitY> toin
<jamees> mas estou procurando outro programa
<jamees> aquele n irá funcionar barna
<jamees> eu instalei e coloquei pra abrir pelo wine
<jamees> dai ele pediu para aguardar q iria atualizar
<jamees> depois ele fechou e eu tentei abrir de novo (mais umas 2 vezes)
<barna_> jamees, tenta abrir pelo terminal, ai vc pode ver o q ele ta fazendo
<jamees> e n deu sinal
<jamees> como abro pelo terminal?
<barna_> vai até a pasta onde ta o arquivo a executar e digita
<barna_> wine (nomedoarquivo).exe
<jamees> barna_: n consegui deste modo mas achei outro
<jamees> eu tenho q compilar alguns codigos na linguagem c++
<jamees> estou com os codigos prontos só falta o programa
<jamees> mas agora vou dormir e amanhã continuo t+
<jamees> barna_,
<Rodolfo> e ai
<r13n> alguem aqui já monto servidor de teamspeak com mysql?
<zer0d21> Ola Galera!
<b01001110> boa tarde..tem alguma distr.ubuntu que caiba num cd...tenho um laptop sem hd e naum da boot pelo pendriver e só tem o cd
<Mateus> Quero reinstalar o ubuntu 13.10
<Mateus> quero desinstalar ubuntu
<yangm> melhor sistema de arquivos para rodar o sistema do pendrive? estou pensando em usar ext2...
<yangm> é possível usar a /boot em uma fat32? estou usando efi stub.
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<x_root> ola
<astroo-> ola
<xGrind> ola
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oa noite ;)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> oi astro , tudo bem :) ?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-10
<Fabiano> o ubuntu suporta 32 bits??
<astroo-> no site ubuntu diz as versoes disponiveis
<omelete> Fabiano,  32/64
<Fabiano> ok
<Fabiano> vocês preferem windows ou linux
<Fabiano> ?
<Poca> Fabiano: é óbvio que linux
<Fabiano> O.O
<Fabiano> unico problema dele é os programas
<astroo-> wine faz quase tudo
<astroo-> para rodar o que e do windows
<Fabiano> Quando eu puder eu vou criar uma máquina virtual para testa-lo
<Fabiano> to baixando a iso
<Fabiano> o linux pelo webpage é muito bom é gratuito
<Fabiano> ubuntu é frátis
<Fabiano> grátis
<Fabiano> o windows 8.1 é R$ 700,00
<astroo-> da uns meses para ca o linux finalmente quase acabou o trauma de rolar jogos "normais"
<Fabiano> daí o windows vai perde úsuariso
<Fabiano> úsuarios
<Fabiano> vcs acham??
<astroo-> nao sei que anda tudo muito confuso
<adaojn> Após instalaçao Wubi ao iniciar o CP e optar pelo Ubuntu 13.1 responde que não esta no sistema. O que faço
<adaojn> ?
<adaojn> Meu CP Notebook cce celeron dual cor 2gb memoria
<adaojn> utilizando win 8
<astroo-> ola da uns 15m pela possivel resposta de alguem
<adaojn> instalado o Ubuntu direto do win 8
<adaojn> ok
<adaojn> so complementando a informação, vou aguardar agora
<omelete> ñ retiraram isso do ubuntu?
<omelete> wubi
<omelete> justamente por causa do win8
<jxajro> Olá boa noite a todos! Por favor uma curiosidade...alguém aqui conhece o SO Insigne? O que acham dele??
<astroo-> ola
<jxajro> Olá.
<b01001110> tem algum ubntu que caiba num cd
<b01001110> tenho um laptop sem hd e naum da boot pelo pendriver e só tem o cd
<astroo-> live cd
<b01001110> lve cd reconhe na boa wlan?
<astroo-> nao sei
<yangm> b01001110, vai depender do seu wlan
<yangm> aqui eu preciso instalar driver proprietário
<yangm> pra usar o wlan
<b01001110> bom no 12.0 4 funcionou
<yangm> então deve funcionar de boa
<b01001110> tem algum link ai?
<yangm> link do que?
<b01001110> p download do live cd
<yangm> qual é o sistema de arquivos mais rápido pra se instalar o ubuntu? não ligo pra perda de dados.
<NovoUsuario> oi pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<NovoUsuario> qual é a diferença de linux e ubunto ?
<barna_> NovoUsuario, ubuntu é uma linux (dentre os varios q exite)
<NovoUsuario> o que uma linux ?
<barna_> NovoUsuario, http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<NovoUsuario> pensei que linux fosse igual o windows um sistema operacional
<NovoUsuario> obrigado barna
<NovoUsuario> então o correto é dizer: - eu tenho um ubuntu ao invés de falar: - eu tenho um linux ?
<barna_> NovoUsuario, linux é um sistema operacional, mas diferente do windows q só existe uma "versão/distribuição" o linux tem muitas distribuições diferentes
<barna_> NovoUsuario, os dois estão corretos, porque o ubuntu é um linux!
<barna_> NovoUsuario, fazendo uma analogia, seria correto vc falar eu tenho um fiat uno ou eu tenho um carro, pq o fiat uno é um carro!
<NovoUsuario> kkkkkk entendi agora
<barna_> NovoUsuario, no casso o ubuntu seria o fiat uno e o carro seria o linux
<NovoUsuario> Vale mesmo a pena trocar um windows xp pirata por um ubunto ?
<barna_> NovoUsuario, isso vai de cada individuo, se vc pergunta a minha opnião pessoal, eu não troco o linux pro nenhum windows jamais existente!
<barna_> NovoUsuario, pelo seu nick e perguntas, imagino q seja o seu primeiro contacto com o linux, estou correto?
<NovoUsuario> o ruim do ubunto é que é um pouco mais difícil de achar os programas compatíveis né ?
<barna_> NovoUsuario, os novos usuarios encontram dificuldades no começo por uma seria de quebras de paradigmas, mas com o tempo se acostumam com ubuntu e na maioria dos casos passam a usar como sistema principal.
<NovoUsuario> eu já usei um pouco de linux quando eu fiz um mês de informatica mas é só enrolação nem aprendi muita coisa
<NovoUsuario> eu sei usar o Wxp o W7 Wvista e o W8, mas agora que o Xp não tem mais suporte é que eu to cansado de usar xp pirata eu to pensando em mudar para o ubunto
<barna_> NovoUsuario, isso é uma questão q ja vem a muito tempo, o linux/ubuntu não conta com milhões de dolares de investivento como o win ou mac, ainda a poucas empresas desenvolvendo etc.... mas se vc olhar a curva de desenvolvimento do linux vs win/mac ela é impressionante
<barna_> NovoUsuario, existe milhares de programas pra ubuntu, quase tudo existe um similar, só q sem os milhares de dolares por traz. mas isso ja está mudando......
<barna_> NovoUsuario, Seja Bem Vindo ao Ubuntu!
<NovoUsuario> eu sei que quando eu mudar para o ubunto eu vou me deparar com vários problemas de costumes que eu tenho com o windows como por exemplo não vai ter mais o word nem o power point
<barna_> NovoUsuario, sim, vc provavelmente usara o openoffice.
<barna_> NovoUsuario, no meu caso ele me serve com exelencia
<barna_> NovoUsuario, a coisa q a maioria das pessoas sofrem no começo a forma de instalar os programas no ubuntu.
<NovoUsuario> eu estou baixando o ubunto 13.10 acho que é o salamander
<barna_> NovoUsuario, pq aquele coisa de vc ir num site (tipo baixaki), fazer o download de um programa e instalar praticamente não existe no ubuntu.
<NovoUsuario> eu vi que para baixar o dropbox por exemplo tem que abrir o diretorio e colar uns codigos
<barna_> NovoUsuario, essa versão é uma versão de "teste/desenvolvimento", saiba de ante-mão se está sujeita a falhas!
<barna_> NovoUsuario, eu uso o 12.04 LTS, por ser uma versão final, menos suscetível a bugs etc.
<NovoUsuario> vish como eu faço então para baixar a versão certa ?
<yangm> nada a ver
<barna_> NovoUsuario, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<yangm> 13.10 não é versão de desenvolvimento
<yangm> 14.10 que é
<yangm> ops
<yangm> 14.04
<barna_> yangm, 14.04 será um LTS não?
<yangm> barna_, toda .04 parece que é
<barna_> yangm, nops, pares .04 são LTS, todo o resto é desenvolvimento!
<barna_> 8.04, 10.04 e 12.04 são as LTS
<NovoUsuario> e o que é lts ?
<yangm> cara, não existe essa de desenvolvimento na 13.10
<barna_> Longo Tempo de Suporte
<yangm> toda release é um sistema estável
<barna_> http://wiki.ubuntu-br.org/VersoesUbuntu
<yangm> a única coisa que muda é o suporte
<barna_> estavel???? usa o 11.04 e me diga e é estavel!
<NovoUsuario> baixo ou não baixo o ubunto salamander ? é o que ta na pagina inicial
<yangm> barna_, se for assim use a 10.04
<yangm> mas estável e com mais suporte (até 2015)
<barna_> eu uso!
<barna_> e uso o 12.04 tb!
<yangm> NovoUsuario, pode usar a 13.10 ou a 12.04, tanto faz
<yangm> a 13.10 vai ter mais novidades
<yangm> eu uso
<barna_> yangm, salvo engano o 10.04 desktop foi descontinuado, só o server continua
<yangm> barna_, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<barna_> sim a 13.10 tem mais novidades, mas num te a estabilidade de uma LTS.
<yangm> barna_, nem sempre isso é válido
<yangm> a 12.04 era a coisa mais bugada que eu já vi
<yangm> só melhorou com atualização
<NovoUsuario> qual é a utima versão da ubunto que é estavel e já ta finalizada ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, 13.10
<barna_> yangm, vc usou o 11.04 ou o 13.04?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, a maior versão que estiver no site é a melhor a se usar
<barna_> pra mim é 12.04
<barna_> isso é tudo questão de opnião, não a uma verdade absoluta sobre isso!
<yangm> barna_, a 12.04 deu muito pau aqui, já a 12.10 foi de boa
<yangm> barna_, exato, inclusive mudaram o sistema de LTS
<barna_> yangm, o 10.04 desktop foi descontinuado em 2013-05-09 segundo o link q vc mandou, o server vai até 2015-04
<yangm> não vão mais dar suporte épico para software velho
<yangm> barna_, nada te impede de instalar o server e instalar o gnome nele
<barna_> yangm, pra mim ja foi diferente, depois do 10.04 tudo deu biziu até o 12.04, nesse comp a to agora o 12.04, 12.04.01-02 derão pau, mas o 12.04.03 ta rodando fino!
<NovoUsuario> o 13.10 não presta ?
<yangm> a 12.04 anda me deixando de cabelo branco, estou testando a 13.10 e acho que vou colocar as versões de teste da 14.04
<barna_> NovoUsuario, uma coisa a lever em consideração é q o ubuntu 13.10 vai deixar de ter suporte/atualização em 07/2014 enquando o 12.04 vai até 04/2017
<yangm> barna_, porém ubuntu não é como windows que se compra
<yangm> não faz sentido usar um sistema velho
<yangm> é mais lógico atualizar sempre que sair uma nova
<yangm> e instalar a mais recente também
<barna_> sim de acordo, mas é muito chato re-instalar tudo de novo pq o sistema foi descontinuado!
<yangm> no caso a 13.10
<yangm> usando a versão mais recente você evita a necessidade de reinstalar tudo
<barna_> yangm, vc é volcano?
<barna_> brincadeira!
<yangm> tentei atualizar a 12.04 pra 13.10 pelo gestor de atualizações e ele queria instalar a 12.10 primeiro
<barna_> pela q saiba, salto só de LTS pra LTS....
<yangm> barna_, tem como mudar pra ele atualizar pra próxima versão
<barna_> todas as vezes q tentei atualizar deu pau, ficou lento, cheio de bug etc, eu sempre faço uma nova instalação
<barna_> limpa
<NovoUsuario> poderiam me enviar então o link da melhor versão ? eu to usando o xp e tenho pouca pratica com ubunto
<yangm> NovoUsuario, a versão que você está baixando memso
<barna_> yangm, mas kra, tudo isso é questão de gosto/opnião. a gente pode ficar a noite inteira aki discutindo...... e no final os 2 vamos estar certos! :)
<yangm> barna_, eu procuro recomendar a versão mais nova do ubuntu porque tem suporte de hardware e kernel mais atualizado
<barna_> NovoUsuario, agente ta te dando 2 pontos de vista diferentes, eu eo yangm temos opniões divergentes e ao mesmo tempo estamos os 2 certos (ao meu ver). agora é contigo camarada!
<yangm> barna_, por exemplo, quando a bolha do UEFI estourou a 12.04 não dava suporte a computadores com UEFI, agora parece que a 12.04.03 suporta
<NovoUsuario> a 13.04 é melhor que a 13.10 ?
<barna_> yangm, eu ja faço ao contrario, nas installfest eu recomendo o 12.04 por ser (ao meu ver) mais estavel e o usuario (q em geral num manja quase nada) não vai precisar atualizar etc....
<yangm> mas a 12.10 (na época) já suportava
<barna_> NovoUsuario, pra mim não, acho q vc deveria optar pela 12.04 ou 13.10
<yangm> barna_, pra mim problema não é atualizar, problema é o computador não funcionar
<yangm> mas de tempos em tempos eles trazem algum tipo de suporte melhorado para as LTS, pelo menos
<barna_> yangm, eu penso assim, se a pessoa é como nos, q gosta de ficar futucando no OS blz, manda o 13.10 etc... mas se for uma pessoa q só quer usar o comp e mais nada, 12.04!
<NovoUsuario> então vai ser 13.10 que é a que ta na pagina inicial da ubunto e a que já ta quase acabando de baixar depois que eu intalar se for uma versão ruim a ubunto avisa ou pede para intalar outra ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, se você não gostar é só baixar a 12.04 e formatar o pc
<barna_> yangm, sobre o computador não funcionar, se o kra comprar um note i7g4 blablabla, ok, 13.10 nele, mas como quase todo mundo aki no BR compra comp "ultapassados", em 99% dos casos o 12.04 suporta blz, só manter ele atualizado q ta ok!
<yangm> barna_, discordo, muita gente já apareceu aqui reclamando que o pc veio com windows 8 e bla bla bla...
<yangm> barna_, seria melhor perguntar como é o pc do cara antes de indicar uma versão
<barna_> yangm, num entendi o seu ponto de vista
<NovoUsuario> o meu pc é bem velho
<barna_> yangm, isso eu tenho q concordar com vc!
<barna_> pequei nesse quesito!
<yangm> barna_, muita gente está aparecendo reclamando que não conseguiu instalar no pc novo (esses que tem uefi)
<barna_> NovoUsuario, qual a configuração dele?
<NovoUsuario> é intel pentium(R) 4 2,49 GB de RAM
<yangm> NovoUsuario, qual é o procesador do seu pc? quanto ele tem de ram?
<yangm> oops
<barna_> meu desk/ilha tem uefi e ta rodando ubuntu 12.04 a um tempão, nunca deu pau!
<yangm> barna_, é porque eles atualizaram, só 12.04.2 pra cima roda
<yangm> e a iso do site acho que é 12.04.4
<barna_> num lembro mais, eu instalei a um tempão.....
<yangm> a 12.04 original não dava suporte (dava boot no modo legado, emulação de bios)
<yangm> pcs mais recentes não emulam bios para sistemas antigos
<yangm> barna_, talvez você esteja rodando com emulação de bios
<barna_> hummmmm
<yangm> NovoUsuario, se eu fosse você eu baixava a 12.04 e deixava ai junto
<barna_> yangm, posso te chamar em pvt? acho q talvez vc possa me ajudar numa coisa aki
<yangm> assim você pode testar as duas e ver qual lhe agrada mais
<yangm> barna_, sim
<NovoUsuario> pessoal eu só vou fazer alguns trabalhos de escola usar a internet e usar alguns programas básicos como o Skype e o dropbox
<NovoUsuario> o meu computador já ta meio velho
<yangm> sim
<NovoUsuario> então entre a 13.10 e a 12.04 é melhor a 12.04 ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, cada computador reage de um jeito diferente, eu posso ter um pc velho que roda a 12.04 melhor e você pode ter um velho e a 13.10 rodar melhor
<barna_> isso é fato!
<yangm> só recomendo que baixe a 12.04 pois se a 13.10 não rodar bem, você tenta usar a 12.04
<NovoUsuario> se eu instalar a 13.10 e der errado oque acontece ?
<NovoUsuario> vai ficar travando ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, como assim dar errado?
<yangm> além disso, a 12.04 possui um recurso chamado "Unity 2D" que deixa o pc mais leve
<NovoUsuario> tem como dar errado ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, não existe dar errado na informática, deu problema formata de novo
<NovoUsuario> então vou colocar a 13.10 se ficar travando e ficar com bug eu coloco a 12.04 né ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, isso :)
<NovoUsuario> eu quero colocar a 13.10 pq é a ultima versão que foi lançada então eu imagino que seja a melhor
<yangm> é como um carro, você tem que dirigir todos e ver qual é melhor pra você, lógico que o carro do ano tende a ser mais potente
<NovoUsuario> e tbm porque ela ta na pagina inicial da ubunto
<NovoUsuario> como versão principal
<yangm> NovoUsuario, exato
<yangm> eles dão mais atenção pra versão mais nova
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<yangm> as versões LTS só existem por causa de empresas que não gostam de atualizar o sistema toda hora
<NovoUsuario> quanto tempo demora para formatar o computador com a 13.10 ?
<barna_> ai eu vou descordar denovo yangm, hehehehehehehehehe, eu tenho um kadett gsi 95, carro veio. ow, nenhum carro novo 2.0 16valvulas me pega nos racha!
<yangm> NovoUsuario, isso ai depende muito da velocidade do seu hd
<yangm> acho que em uma meia hora ou 1h deva instalar tudo
<yangm> aqui vai em uns 20min
<yangm> mas aqui é 8gb de ram, core i7...
<NovoUsuario> puxa bem mais rapido que o xp
<NovoUsuario> no meu o xp demora 1 hora e meia
<NovoUsuario> agora que a iso ta baixada como faz para colocar ela ?
<barna_> NovoUsuario, pode grava em cd/dvd ou fazer pendrive com o unetbootin
<yangm> NovoUsuario, você vai gravar no cd ou em um pendrive?
<barna_> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<NovoUsuario> em pendrive de 2 gb da ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, dá
<yangm> até pendrive de 1gb dá pra usar
<NovoUsuario> então é em pendrive mesmo
<NovoUsuario> eu reinicio o computador com o pendrive na usb ?
<NovoUsuario> e aperta o que ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, precisa gravar a iso no pendrive
<yangm> baixe o programa que o barna_ recomendou
<yangm> nele você escolhe onde baixou o ubuntu e escolhe o pendrive
<barna_> tem q checar se a bios ta com boot no pendrive
<yangm> depois ele vai gravar pra você
<yangm> ai você precisa saber isso que o barna_ disse
<NovoUsuario> como checa se a bios ta com boot no pendrive ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, isso varia muito de pc pra pc
<yangm> quando o pc estiver ligando, você precisa apertar uma tecla e ela vai abrir a bios ou vai dar a opção de selecionar o pendrive direto
<yangm> normalmente é f8, f2, f12, esc, ou del
<yangm> no meu pc quando eu aperto f8 abre direto o menu pra selecionar o pendrive e del abre a bios
<yangm> mas como eu disse, isso varia muito
<NovoUsuario> então quando ele tiver ligando eu entro na bios e vejo se tem a opção de abrir o pendrive ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, isso, normalmente você vai ter ler o que estiver escrito e deixar o pendrive no topo da lista
<yangm> e salvar as alterações
<yangm> qual é a marca dos eu pc?
<yangm> vou ver se acho algum vídeo que tente englobar todos os pcs
<NovoUsuario> pensei que era facil de intalar
<NovoUsuario> teve uma vez que eu instalei online
<NovoUsuario> só não lembro qual era a versão
<yangm> NovoUsuario, nós estamos nos resguardando
<yangm> pode ser que seu pc dê prioridade pro pendrive sozinho
<yangm> o meu notebook da ASUS faz isso
<yangm> NovoUsuario, já gravou o pendrive? se quiser você pode reiniciar o pc pra ver se ele detecta sozinho
<NovoUsuario> muito obrigado por tudo mas eu só vou poder instalar a 13.10 amanhã pq hj já ta tarde eu vou reiniciar e ver se o computador reconhece mas se não reconhecer amanhã eu vejo uns tutoriais ou volto aqui
<NovoUsuario> no programa que o barna me passou não tem a opção 13.10 só a 13.04
<yangm> NovoUsuario, ignore aquela parte
<yangm> vá na onde dá pra selecionar arquivos
<yangm> e aponte para onde a iso foi baixada
<NovoUsuario> isso eu já fiz
<yangm> NovoUsuario, é que ele também serve para baixar vários sistemas, mas não atualizam sempre
<yangm> NovoUsuario, então é só mandar gravar
<NovoUsuario> e a parte que escolhe a distribuição ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, aquilo só serve pra baixar
<yangm> não afeta em nada quando se usa um arquivo selecionado
<NovoUsuario> então na distribuição em deixei em branco
<NovoUsuario> já selecionei F que é o pendrive e coloquei a iso
<NovoUsuario> pronto ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, selecione a opção diskimage se já não estiver selecionada
<yangm> e manda gravar
<NovoUsuario> e na parte que ta escrito assim: espaço usado para preservar os arquivos .....
<NovoUsuario> ?
<NovoUsuario> tem que copiar a iso para o pendrive ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, não
<NovoUsuario> então la vai :) tchaul e MUITO obrigado por tudo
<yangm> deixe aquela opção em branco, ela serve para caso você queira usar seu pendrive como hd e trabalhar com ele em qualquer computador
<NovoUsuario> oi pessoal
<NovoUsuario> barna e yangm vcs ainda estão ai ? kkkk
<yangm> NovoUsuario, tô aqui
<NovoUsuario> vc lembra de mim ?
<yangm> o barna__ eu não sei
<yangm> lembro
<NovoUsuario> eu consigui
<yangm> NovoUsuario, como foi?
<NovoUsuario> ja to usando o ubunto 13.10
<NovoUsuario> foi dificil de selecionar na bios que era para rodar o pendrive
<NovoUsuario> mas eu consigui
<NovoUsuario> mas eu não sei nem como fecha as janelas
<NovoUsuario> e cade o " iniciar " ?
<yangm> nos macs é só segurar option e escolher por onde iniciar o pc, pena não ser assim em pcs normais
<yangm> NovoUsuario, fechar fica na esquerda, junto com o minimizar e maximizar
<yangm> o iniciar é aquele ícone do ubuntu no topo superior esquerdo
<R-ealitY> credo, cedo da manha
<NovoUsuario> no meu não tem isso
<NovoUsuario> tem só um papel de fundo
<yangm> sabe o botão que tem naquela lista, acima do firefox?
<yangm> você também pode apertar o botão do windows no teclado para abrir
<NovoUsuario> eu já tentei mas não abre
<NovoUsuario> e no youtube os videos abrem rosa
<yangm> NovoUsuario, se o programa estiver ocupando a tela toda você tem que passar o mouse onde aparece o título da janela
<yangm> NovoUsuario, falta o flash
<yangm> sabe a central de programas? ícone da bolsa laranja? você pode usar ele pra instalar o flash player da adobe
<NovoUsuario> tem como eu mandar um printscreen ?
<yangm> NovoUsuario, acho que só apertar print e já aparece uma janela pedindo pra salvar
<yangm> depois você coloca em um site de imagens e manda o link aqui
<novousuario_> voltei Yangm
<novousuario_> eu tive que reiniciar quando eu apertei o printscreen apareceu uma tela branca e travou
<yangm> novousuario_, hmmm... e você acha que seu pc está lento?
<R-ealitY> huhu
<novousuario_> yangm tem como eu te mandar um printscreen ?
<yangm> novousuario_, tente tirar o print de novo
<yangm> se travar vamos pensar na possibilidade de colocar o ubuntu 12.04 ai com unity 2d
<novousuario_> eu tirei mas ta uma tela branca
<yangm> tela branca?
<novousuario_> não sei se eu to digitando e se eu to falando com vc
<yangm> ah sim
<yangm> entendi
<yangm> pode ser um bug
<yangm> já atualizou o sistema?
<R-ealitY> yangm: de onde este teu xchat aqua ?
<yangm> R-ealitY, xchat osx
<R-ealitY> yangm: to ligado, mas de onde ? da appstore ?
<yangm> R-ealitY, sim
<R-ealitY> ha, ok
<ricardobarbosams> instalei o squid noubuntu
<ricardobarbosams> e nos logs apenas me mostra TCP_MISS não deveria ter TCP_HIT
<ricardobarbosams> ja que acesso o mesmo site varias vezes
<ricardobarbosams> deixeio refresh_pattern como 100 minutos
<sagat> bom dia alguem ai conhece nagios
<sagat> preciso saber onde fica o diretório pq não estou achando
<ricardobarbosams> ola
<ricardosilva> Bom dia
<ricardosilva> estou com um problema chato
<ricardosilva> e que está ocorrendo somente no ubuntu
<ricardosilva> comprei um notebook samsung amd e1 om 1,48ghz e 4 de ram
<ricardosilva> veio com windows
<ricardosilva> 8
<ricardosilva> tentei fazer dual boot
<ricardosilva> não rolou bem
<ricardosilva> desinstalei o windows
<ricardosilva> e deixei somente o ubuntu 13.10
<ricardosilva> só que agora sempre trava
<ricardosilva> o que nunca aconteceu quando estava só com o windows
<ricardosilva> alguém tem conhecimento se é algum drive, conflito do hardware samsung e o ubuntu, se é configuração da bios (que tem um monte de coisas chatas) ou qualquer outra coisa?
<ricardosilva> quero continuar utilizando o ubuntu
<ricardosilva> mas é complicado
<ricardosilva> ir dar uma aula e no meio da apresentação o computador parar
<ment0r> boa tarde :)
<ricardobarbosams> boa tarde
<ment0r> :)
<ricardosilva> estou com um problema chato
<ricardosilva> e que está ocorrendo somente no ubuntu
<ricardosilva> travando sempre
<ygorabreu87> Alguem sabe onde posso encontrar uma versão do ubuntu, compilada, tipo o ubuntu ultimate, mas sem as firulas, clean mas com todos os principais programas? ou alguem que remasterize e quer ganhar uma grana?
<felipeleme> galera como apago um arquivo da pasta dev ?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<hggdh> felipeleme: por favor, explique melhor
<felipeleme> tipo cara eu instalei tipo um monitor dakeles conkys so que pelo terminal e ele inicializa junto com o sistema e eu queria um jeito de fazer com que nao inicialize mais
<hggdh> felipeleme: é só desinstalar, então
<felipeleme> soh q nao axo como desinstalar
<hggdh> felipeleme: como foi que o programa foi instalado? Exato comando, por favor
<felipeleme> vou procurar aqui pra ver se acho só um momento
<Leonardo_> Olá
<Leonardo_> alguem disposto a dar uma ajuda sobre duvidas de instalação do ubuntu um um note com win8?
<Daekdroom> Alguém conhece algum fórum decente sobre hardware aqui do Brasil?
<Daekdroom> Eu estou procurando caixas 2.1 pra comprar mas não consigo achar recomendações pra minha faixa de preço.
<xGrind> Daekdroom, http://www.guiadopc.com.br/
<Daekdroom> xGrind, valeu
<xGrind> www.guiadohardware.net
<Daekdroom> O guiadohardware tá meio ambandonado.
<xGrind> o loco
<Daekdroom> No clubedohardware eu só achei recomendações da Edifier X100, mas ela é uns 150-180 mangos, e eu posso gastar até 300, então eu queria olhar mais coisas.
<Daekdroom> Vários fóruns brasileiros sobre hardware diminuíram ou sumiram nos últimos anos rs.
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<Jamesson> boa noite
<Jamesson> brasil?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<ment0r> boa noitee :)
<astroo-> ola
<ment0r> onde posso encontrar um tuto bom sobre OPenVpn
<ment0r> :(
<astroo-> da uns 15m pela possivel resposta d ealguem
<astroo-> de alguem
<ment0r> to deboa xD so queria um tuto massa , sobre o OpenVpn to em duvida pra fuçar nisso :(
<mirqui> http://www.brazilfw.com.br/tutorials/brazilfw3.x/openvpn_client_blfw3.x.pdf
<mirqui> isso pode te ajudar ?
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/#q=tutorial+openvpn
<mirqui> ai tem de monte
<ment0r> servindo pra mim no ubuntu , serve demais irei ler , obrigadoo irmão :)
<mirqui> blza :)
<ment0r> :)))
<ment0r> https://mega.co.nz/#F!aB4EGAKZ!J273qT77GxREaQo8HQAm_A
<ment0r> material de estudo quem curtir :)
<secnice> alguem ai viu a ultima do jose genoino, pedindo doação pela internet para pagar a multa que ele tomou por roubar a nação?
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-11
<Mymusic> kkkk
<Mymusic> tem como doar para que ele fique preso?
<mirqui> é mole ahaha
<ment0r> BRASIL SIL SIL :)
<mirqui> o cara rouba , é preso e pede ajuda para pagar a multa
<secnice>   fala serio, alguem ai tem algum bot de ddos? para derrubar ?
<ment0r> derrubar oque
<secnice> o site eh bem frajuto, ele tem 10 dias para pagar a multa
<mirqui> não entendo disso , bye
<ment0r> site dele e hospedado no google :)
<ment0r> boa sorte se conseguir
<secnice> nada
<secnice> http://www.apoiogenoino.com/
<ment0r> aah
<ment0r> pensei q era o site dele , esse ae nao tinha visto :)
<mirqui> secnice , não seja tão bandido quanto ele
<mirqui> que ele chafurde na bosta pelo que roubou
<ment0r> kk
<mirqui> não gaste tempo e inteligência
<secnice> mirqui: ta de brincation neh? o cara roubou o nosso dinheiro e agora quer mais para pagar multa, #tomanorabodele
<mirqui> e tú acha que ele vai conseguir ?
<secnice> mirqui: se depender de mim, não
<ment0r> digo q vai
<ment0r> porque tem muita gente BURRA nesse pais :)
<secnice> ment0r: tem algum bot de ddos ai?
<ment0r> para que vc quer
<secnice> pra que vc acha?
<ment0r> vo la saber
<secnice> esquece, vou correr atraz aqui
<secnice> esse corrupto fdp ja conseguiu 13.235,00  em doação, O.O
<hggdh> secnice: este canal é para assuntos técnicos. Sem política, por favor
<secnice> hggdh: sure, okay!
<hggdh> secnice: ainda mais, por favor cuide da linguagem
<secnice> hggdh: okay
<Captain_Crunch> Boa noite alguem por aki ke me possa tirar uma duvida?
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, depende qual
<Captain_Crunch> Vou instalar o java e queria saber qual devo instalar o rpm64 ou o normal64?
<Known_problems> RPM ?
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, se é ubuntu, tem q ser deb
<xGrind> rpm é fedora
<xGrind> mageia
<Captain_Crunch> ok bem me parecia
<Captain_Crunch> valeu
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, http://ubuntued.info/como-instalar-o-oracle-java-no-ubuntu
<Captain_Crunch> obrigado
<xGrind> de nada
<Captain_Crunch> Ja agora se me souberes dizer outra coisa acerca das actualizações do ubuntu agradeço
<Captain_Crunch> tou a tentar actualizar o ubuntu mas na hora ke ponha para atualizar pede me a senha do root
<Captain_Crunch> e eu nao sei qual é
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, não sabe a senha de root? quem instalou o ubuntu pra vc?
<Captain_Crunch> esqueçe penso que ja resolvi o problema
<Captain_Crunch> fui eu mas como nao estou com superutilizador diz que a minha autenticaçao nao foi bem sucedida
<Captain_Crunch> nao sei porque deve ser um dos erros do ubuntu 13.1
<Captain_Crunch> 13.10
<Captain_Crunch> tenho de por autenticar e depois cancelar para dar
<Captain_Crunch> e normal isto?
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, não é erro. se for atualizar arquivos do sistema, vc precisa da senha de root
<Captain_Crunch> sim eu sei mas nao tenho de estar como root para por a senha pois nao?
<xGrind> Captain_Crunch, se vc sabe a senha, digita isso :
<xGrind> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Captain_Crunch> ok obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Danilo101> oi pessoal
<Danilo101> queria saber como que eu faço para achar drive para minha webcam
<Danilo101> minha webcam é dr.hank
<ment0r> bom dia a todos
<Danilo101> bom dia
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<rssolivei> salve
<mirqui> tudo bem :) ?
<rssolivei> de boa e vc?
<mirqui> aqui vamos todos bem graças a deus :)
<mirqui> tens alguma dúvida sobre linux ?
<rssolivei> eu não e vc?
<mirqui> ahaha sou novo no ubuntu
<mirqui> mas aqui é um chat só para dúvidas e perguntas técnicas
<mirqui> quer conversar é no prvt
<rssolivei> sei disso. uso linux desde 2000 rsrs
<mirqui> ahaha tranquilo então :)
<Leez> Alguem ainda tendo problemas com o JDK 8 no ubuntu 12 ?
<maxuel> preciso me comunicar em inglês é?
<yangm> maxuel, #ubuntu-BR, qual língua você acha que deve usar?
<maxuel> não sei escrever ou falar em inglês. preciso de umas orientações.
<yangm> maxuel, BR é de BRasil
<yangm> #ubuntu é o canal americano, #ubuntu-br é o canal brasileiro
<yangm> maxuel, você está no canal brasileiro
<maxuel> gostaria de saber como faço para aprender melhor a linguagem do ubuntu. Vou instala-lo no meu micro e estuda-lo para melhor conhecê-lo.
<CyL> maxuel: O Ubuntu não tem uma "linguagem" propriamente dita. Assim como outros sistemas operacionais você pode interagir com ele através de uma interface gráfica, ou interface texto. A interface gráfica utiliza inferências bem parecidas com outras interfaces gráficas, a interface texto, na qual comandos são digitados, apresenta algumas similaridades, mas sem dúvida exige um tempo de aprendizado maior quando estiv
<CyL> maxuel: Quando nos referimos a "linguagem" normalmente queremos dizer "linguagem de programação". Nesse caso, o sistema operacional utilizado deve ser idealmente indiferente para o seu aprendizado
<maxuel> estou tentando instalar a versão 13,10 nas outras tentativas deu erro quando tentei instalar junto com o windows 8.1. Podes me dar uma dica?
<CyL> maxuel: Qual o erro?
<maxuel> não anotei a nomenclatura do erro. Simplesmente quando damos o boot no computador, na hora de escolher o SO o ubuntu não inicializa.
<CyL> maxuel: Acredito que possa estar relacionado ao secure boot ou ao fato de o seu computador possuir um EFI. Sugiro estudar um pouco mais sobre esses dois assuntos para entender melhor o erro
<maxuel> valeu a dica, vou procurar saber mais sobre isso. obrigado!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<x_root> galera, tem algum conflito o gnome-common com o unity?
<x_root> pra fazer uma instala??o/compila??o pediu pelo gnome-common, mas n?o lembro o que dava conflito no gnome com o unity..
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2014-01-12
<Eder_Fraga> boa noite pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<Eder_Fraga> to precisando de uma ajuda...
<Eder_Fraga> eu tenho um notbook asus k43u que é uma porcaria
<Eder_Fraga> to usando o XP nele e quero por o ubunu
<Eder_Fraga> ubuntu
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda
<Eder_Fraga> 1 - será que o ubuntu encontra todos os drivers dele? 2 O desempenho melhora, piora ou fica na mesma?
<astroo-> usa o live cd e logo ves mas sem instalares
<Eder_Fraga> sou iniciante... o live CD são 900MB e um CD sao 700, nesse caso eu teria que usar um DVD, correto?
<astroo-> dvd...
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<andersoncos> Tenho um laptop np550p5c-ad2br da samsung tem como instalar o Ubuntu 13.10
<andersoncos> Sem nenhum erro
<jesteves> ola
<jesteves> sou novo
<jesteves> tenho uma duvida
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jesteves> se eu instalar o unbutu em minha maquina que hoje é o windows 7
<jesteves> eu perco todos os meus arquivos e programas?
<mirqui> não , faz dual boot
<jesteves> ok
<mirqui> blza :)
<claudia> como faco para desisntalar o windows e instalar linux
<mirqui> você quer isso mesmo ?
<mirqui> fez backup de suas coisas ?
<claudia> sim quero
<claudia> ja fiz backup de tudo
<claudia> mas quero eliminar tudo do windowns e deixar so linux
<claudia> nao estou conseguindo
<mirqui> então instala o ubuntu ou o linux de sua preferencia
<mirqui> dentro do windows
<mirqui> ele vai pedir um boot
<mirqui> e ai vai sobrescrever o windows
<claudia> tentei mas nada acontece
<claudia> instalei o linux aparece quando inicia para eu escolher ele o windows
<mirqui> então põe o live cd e da um boot
<claudia> como
<mirqui> ai ele vai inicializar pedindo se vc quer o linux
<mirqui> ou dual boot
<mirqui> vc não tem um live cd ?
<mirqui> haa , como dar um boot , é isso ?
<claudia> oque seria isso?
<mirqui> vc põe o live cd  no driver de cd
<mirqui> e pede para o pc reiniciar
<mirqui> isso é dar um boot
<mirqui> com o live cd dentro do drive de cd ele vai iniciar a instalação
<mirqui> dependendo de seu pc deve levar uns 20 a 30 min
<claudia> ja foi instalado o linux mais ele esta em particao com o windos
<mirqui> então
<mirqui> da um boot com o live cd que ele vai sobrescrever tudo
<mirqui> o windows e  o linux
<mirqui> já fiz assim no meu note
<claudia> oque  seria esse live cd
<mirqui> ahaha só sei até ai , mas dá tranquilo ;)
<mirqui> o linux que vc baixou , vc fez isso ?
<claudia> eu so baixei o linux e istalei e veio como particao
<mirqui> o meu não
<mirqui> de qual distro vc pegou ?
<mirqui> eu uso ubuntu
<claudia> eu tb to com ubuntu
<mirqui> e windows junto ?
<claudia> e
<mirqui> então , da um boot com o live cd que ele sobrescreve tudo
<mirqui> põe o live cd no drive de cd e ele vai fazer o resto
<mirqui> haa , da um boot é claro ;)
<mirqui> haa vc não sabe o que é live cd
<claudia> agora sei
<mirqui> live cd é só o linux no dvd que vc gravou :)
<mirqui> legal , sabe como fazer :)?
<claudia> ja fiz isso tb ele nao abre o boot
<mirqui> ??
<mirqui> estranho , então não sei o que vc pode fazer
<claudia> ele ta abrindo normalmente como se nao tivesse um cd
<mirqui> um momento
<mirqui> o hggdh sabe bem mais do que eu
<mirqui> pedi ajuda no prvt , mas até agora nada
<mirqui> seu drive de cd está funcionando direito ?
<claudia> ta
<mirqui> lê e toca músicas e executa programas ?
<claudia> sim
<mirqui> seu ubuntu não está corronpido ?
<mirqui> quer dizer
<mirqui> vc baixou ele com tudo certinho ?
<claudia> acho que isso to usando ele agora
<mirqui> haa , qual windows vc tem ?
<claudia> 7
<mirqui> sinceramente não sei
<mirqui> se fosse o 8 , ele não permitia dual boot , mas como é o 7
<claudia> se fosse o 8 entao seria mais facil
<mirqui> não , o 8 não permite dual boot
<mirqui> não sei agora
<mirqui> haa , acho que consegui ajuda , espera um pouco
<mirqui> ahaha acho que pegou no sono
<claudia> ?
<mirqui> não respondeu ao meu pedido o soul
<mirqui> é o nick dele
<mirqui> está difícil , nimguém responde
<claudia> devem estar almocando
<mirqui> vamos rever os passos
<mirqui> vc tem live cd , certo ?
<claudia> sim
<mirqui> tem o windows 7 , certo ?
<claudia> sim
<mirqui> então põe o cd ou dvd dentro do drive de cd dentro do windows mesmo , e vê no que dá
<mirqui> vai abrir como se fosse um programa
<mirqui> qual a versão do seu ubuntu ?
<claudia> 13.10
<mirqui> certo , faz isso , põe dentro do windows e vê no que dá
<claudia> ele so abre o programa e instala o buntu
<claudia> ele abriu o programa na pasta instalou o ubuntu normal
<mirqui> sim , faz isso , instala o ubuntu
<claudia> mas quando iniciou o micro ele aparece os dois sistema linux e windows para mim escolher
<mirqui> mas vc tem que fazer isso no win 7
<claudia> eu quero excluir o windows
<claudia> sim fiz no win 7
<mirqui> ahaha agora lenbrei
<mirqui> vc tem que apertar uma tecla quando está dando o boot
<mirqui> pode ser qualquer uma do teclado
<mirqui> tenta isso
<mirqui> acho que dá
<mirqui> da preferencia para as letras
<claudia> vou ver
<claudia> ate depois
<mirqui> ok , boa sorte ;)
<thevoyager22> hey
<thevoyager22> nao estou conseguindo estender a tela para um segundo monitor
<thevoyager22> la na opçao monitores nao aparece meu monitor
<thevoyager22> alguem ai?
<telec> bom dia
<telec> alguem por aqui ?
<telec> estou tentando usar meu celular como modem no ubuntu
<telec> mas nao estou tendo sucesso
<clari> como faço para deixar o transmission configurado como pirate bay? quando eu clico em get this torrent ele não abre o transmission
<chtamborlin> boa tarde
<chtamborlin> estou tentando instalar o ubuntu 13.10 paralelo ao windows já instalado. Fiz meu pen drive para instalação. A instalação inicia, mas quando ela está concluindo, dá um erro que diz que o CD/DVD pode estar com algum problema. Alguém tem alguma sugestão do que posso fazer?
<clari> como faço para deixar o transmission configurado como pirate bay? quando eu clico em get this torrent ele não abre o transmission
<secnice> clari: google.com
<secnice> o preguiça :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<danilo_> pq o Ubuntu 12.04 LTS é sugerido para uso, se a atual versão é o 13.10?
<mirqui> na verdade não sei cara
<mirqui> sei que o 12.04 tem mais compatibilidade com programas
<Guest35864> onde consigo o cd ubuntu?
<mirqui> baixa ele
<Guest35864> hum
<mirqui> digita no google a verção que vc quer
<danilo_> mirqui, ok. obrigado!
<mirqui> :) , blza
<mauricio> Olá
<mauriciormj> Olá, preciso de ajuda
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<mirqui> boa noite :)
<astroo-> ola
<mirqui> boa noite :)
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-05
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<centrino> somebody is on?
<hazor004> bom dia:)
<Wires> bom dia
<Wires> Quais as configuracoes recomendadas e o conjunto de instruncoes necessarias para rodar o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<rafaelsoaresbr> bom dia
<Wires> Quais as configuracoes recomendadas e o conjunto de instruncoes necessarias para rodar o Ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<rafaelsoaresbr> Eu diria que 2 GiB RAM, Processador Dual-Core, 10 GiB HD
<Wires> utilizar o processador Turion X2, me daria um desempenho ruim entao?
<liberie> claro que não
<liberie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<rafaelsoaresbr> O processador tá tranquilo, quanto de RAM?
<Wires> 2GB
<Daekdroom> Deve funcionar tranquilamente.
<rafaelsoaresbr> Vai rodar tranquilo então.
<Daekdroom> Qual a placa de vídeo?
<Wires> Obrigado.
<Wires> http://www.kalunga.com.br/prod/notebook-touchsmart-tx2-1040br-22ghz-3gb-250gb-121-hp/920999
<Daekdroom> Ah.
<Daekdroom> Tem suporte 3D por padrão. Não terá problemas em rodar o Unity, também.
<Wires> modo gráfico entao roda tranquilo, né?
<rafaelsoaresbr> sim, pode dar problema pra instalar o driver proprietário, mas vai rodar de boa com o noveau
<gabezao> feliz ano novo !!
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Tiesli> Boa tarde.
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Tiesli> gostaria de um link com dicas do linux
<mirqui> em que sentido ?
<Tiesli> dicas de programas de programação
<mirqui> xii não entendo disso , tenta o rudolf ou o hggdh eles são avançados
<Tiesli> ok
<Tiesli> Obrigado
<mirqui> olha isso
<mirqui> http://www.linuxdescomplicado.com.br/2014/01/as-10-melhores-ides-de-programcao-para.html
<mirqui> não sei se é  o que vc precisa
<Elfon> Tiesli: tem muita coisa no vivaolinux.com.br
<Tiesli> Tem alguma forma de colocar o Sql Server pra rodar no ubuntu ?
<mirqui> https://www.google.com.br/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Tem+alguma+forma+de+colocar+o+Sql+Server+pra+rodar+no+ubuntu+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gfe_rd=cr&ei=r8iqVJzOE9SClAGK7IH4Cw
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> o primeiro quesito
<liberie> cara SQL server no ubuntu
<liberie> e o mesmo que usar gasolina em motor diesel
<mirqui> olha isto
<mirqui> Bom dia Guilherme!
<mirqui>  
<mirqui>  
<mirqui> Não sei se entendi bem, mas acredito que você quer apenas se conectar ao SQL Server (Windows Server) através de um cliente para Linux... Certo?
<mirqui>  
<mirqui> Se for, existe essa possibilidade, mas não sei exatamente as versões de Linux suportadas...
<liberie> kkkk
<mirqui> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=28160
<mirqui>  
<mirqui>  
<mirqui> Compatível com SQL Server 2008 R2.
<mirqui> Requisitos:
<mirqui>     64-bit Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.x
<liberie> mirqui: ele quer RODAR sql server
<mirqui>     64-bit UnixODBC 2.3.0 Driver Manager
<liberie> e nao fazer de client
<mirqui>  
<mirqui> Ps.: Nunca usei, apenas pesquisei sobre a sua pergunta no pai de todos...
<mirqui> Att,
<liberie> nao faz flood mano
<mirqui> só que entendo nada disso
<mirqui> é uma pesquisa ahahah
<liberie> nada haver rodar não tem como (a não ser para testes com wine, ou virtual)
<liberie> mas produção seria uma aberração
<liberie> performance lixo e depois iria se falar mal do ubuntu sendo "lento"
<liberie> quando na verdade seria os layers de virtualização/emulação para rodar um app de plataforma MS no linux
<mirqui> bm acho , a microsoft é proprietária
<liberie> proprietario tem bastante coisa fora MS kkk
<mirqui> não ia abrir o programa a concorrencia
<mirqui> mas o cara quer sql
<mirqui> eu particularmente não entendo nada de nada
<liberie> mirqui: nao e querer nem sempre da para mudar um aplicativo do nada
<mirqui> sou novo no linux
<liberie> nota-se ;)
<mirqui> conheço a 1 ano e pouco
<mirqui> ahaha conheço algo de banco de dados :)
<mirqui> access :)
<liberie> access e banco ? kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mirqui> no modo assistente ahaha
<mirqui> é frames e banco de dados
<mirqui> tem tabela
<mirqui> ai vc lança os valores
<liberie> ja ja vai falar que xls e banco tambem
<liberie> kkkk
<mirqui> ???
<mirqui> cara , já faz um tempão que estudei isto
<mirqui> tinha um office 2000
<mirqui> e tinha o access
<mirqui> mas dava para o gasto , numca fiz programas profissionais
<mirqui> era só para o dia a dia mesmo
<joao> Olá
<joao> Eu instalei o Ubuntu em minha maquina, porém da um erro dizendo : Nenhum sistema de arquivos de arquivos raiz. Oque devo fazer ?
<xGrind> instalou como?
<joao> Foi assim: Entrei no site, baixei o programa. Depois de baixado entrei no programa baixou mais um pouco e meu pc reiniciou, nisso ja entrou na Ubuntu
<joao> dando esse erro
<joao> Oque eu faço ?
<freddy> Meu Ubuntu está dando erro ao entrar
<freddy> Oque devo fazer ?
<rootsh> freddy: sem o erro ninguém consegue te ajudar
<freddy> Nenhum sistema de arquivos raiz (as suoeruser)
<freddy> Diz isso
<freddy> Clico várias vezes, mas sempre diz a mesma coisa!! E agora ?
<freddy> ??
<rootsh> ele não esta conseguindo acessar o /
<freddy> Mas oque devo fazer ?
<rootsh> eu acho que vai precisar reinstalar
<freddy> Certo
<freddy> Vou reinstalar aqui, e qualquer coisa eu volto aq
<freddy> Obrigado o/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<filipemanuel> Alguém pode me ajudar? Estou recebendo essa mensagem de erro: http://i.imgur.com/qPyRE39.jpg
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-06
<filipemanuel> Troquei meu drive de CD-ROM por um SSD e instalei o Ubuntu nele e a swap area
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<filipemanuel> no HD deixei a /home
<Kazenin> e onde tá o /boot ?
<Kazenin> no SSD ?
<filipemanuel> sim
<filipemanuel> Kazenin:
<Kazenin> qual o tamanho desse SSD ?
<filipemanuel> Kazenin: 120GB Kingston
<Kazenin> como ficou o particionamento?
<Kazenin> ficou / e swap no SSD  e /home no disco magnético?
<filipemanuel> exato Kazenin
<Kazenin> refaz a instalação
<Kazenin> colocando a swap no disco magnético
<filipemanuel> Já tentei isso http://askubuntu.com/a/143668  e nada
<Kazenin> e o resto deixa igual
<filipemanuel> Então apenas trocar o swap para o HD? Kazenin
<mint-buddha> Kazenin qual e cidadao verde!!!!
<filipemanuel> Kazenin: tem algum motivo aparente?
<Kazenin> filipemanuel, faz o teste
<Kazenin> mint-buddha, e ai Dr.
<Kazenin> mint-buddha, tranKILO ?
<mint-buddha> Kazenin sim!!!! huhuhuhuaaauuu!!!
<Kazenin> mint-buddha, ?????
<mint-buddha> Kazenin estou vendo umas telas da tia yumi,para ver quais usarei
<Kazenin> mint-buddha, #ubuntugames
<Kazenin> go go go
<mint-buddha> oxi!!!
<filipemanuel> Kazenin: devo criar a partição de swap como Primary?
<Kazenin> logical
<filipemanuel> Não dá opção, só tem Primary e Extended
<filipemanuel> estou no gparted
<Kazenin> aah ta
<Kazenin> extended
<filipemanuel> Kazenin: vou tentar instalar
<filipemanuel> agora
<Kazenin> blz
<annakamilla> oi gente tudo bom ??
<annakamilla> eu queria saber quais são as impressões que vocês tem do unity no ubuntu 14.04 ? e existe alguma maneira que faça este consumir menos ram ?
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
<astroo-> usa o 14.10 em livecd sem instalar e logo ves o que acontece
<annakamilla> eu to gostando muito dele no 14.04 das duas máquinas, só que uma não aguenta o unity, a outra aguenta mas acho que consome de mais, pois nesta eu tenho 1 gb de video compartilhado.
<renebarbosa> annakamilla, desativa os efeitos gráficos, blur etc
<renebarbosa> você pode fazer isso pelo unity-tweak-tool, disponivel no repositório
<annakamilla> fiz, só falta transparência.
<annakamilla> coloquei até um script na inicialização do laptop mas vou ter que tirar.
<Guest16726> Alguém usa o guake ?
<Guest16726> Ele não está conseguindo setar o shortcut para o "togle hide" quando inicia.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<Guest16726> Tenho que dar quit
<Guest16726> Esperar um bom bocado
<Guest16726> E depois startar na mão
<astroo-> ok
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<galvao35> bom dia
<LordN1x> bom dia
<galvao35> gostaria de uma ajuda sobre este problema que ocorreu na atualizacao do meu ubuntu   http://pastebin.com/rBC54gf9
<galvao35> bom dia
<galvao35> o meu notebook deixou de reconhecer o pendrive, alguem pode me ajudar?
<CHOKITO1> boa tarde galera
<CHOKITO1> to precisando de uma ajuda
<CHOKITO1> tenho uma maquina com o windows instalado
<CHOKITO1> em um hd de 2TB
<CHOKITO1> deixei uma partição livre de 800Gb
<CHOKITO1> pra instalar o ubunto
<CHOKITO1> *ubuntu
<CHOKITO1> quando tento instalar o programa de instalação não reconhece a partição
<CHOKITO1> mas apenas o disco inteiro
<CHOKITO1> se eu for instalar eu vou perder o meu windows
<CHOKITO1> alguem tem uma dica de como resolver esse problema?
<Elfon> CHOKITO1: libera mais espaço
<Elfon> CHOKITO1: foi mailz
<Elfon> 800 gb
<CHOKITO1> pois é
<CHOKITO1> já tem 800Gb
<CHOKITO1> é bastante espaço
<CHOKITO1> o problema é que a instalação não reconhece as partiçÕes
<CHOKITO1> só vê o disco completo sem partição alguma
<Elfon> CHOKITO1: estranho
<Elfon> não tem a opção de instalar no espaço livre?
<Elfon> CHOKITO1: verifica primeiro se tem relação om uefi e secure boot
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-07
<afranio> boa noite gente!
<AldoRaine> opa
<afranio> tenho um hd exteno ntfs já usei o ls -A  de qualquer forma não vejo os 500gb ocupados apenas 10Gb
<AldoRaine> deve ter uma partição de 10GB e o restante na outra
<afranio> partição unica... so vejo q há 500gb ocupado com o gparted
<AldoRaine> du -hs /local-onde-esta-montado-o-disco-externo
<dam_> boa noite galera
<dam_> adquiri uma impressora samsung ml2165 mas não consigo imprimir. a senguinte mensagem de erro aparece
<Rudolf_> dam_: instalou/configurou a impressora?
<astroo-> ola
<dam_> INTERNAL ERROR - Sesion by time out. POSITION: 0x125c. SYSTEM: h6fw_5.53/os_hook. LINE: 1353. VERSION: SPL 5.53 07-22-2011
<afranio> da a msg mão e possivel acessar
<afranio> du: não é possível acessar “/media/afranio/HD-EXTERNO/Nova pasta/drivers/IVGA64/Lang”: Erro de entrada/saída
<dam_> sim, instalei. utilizei o driver do ubuntu
<AldoRaine> afranio: HD ferrado
<dam_> o que faço?
<afranio> AldoRaine, existe algumacoisa para recuperar alem do testdisk?
<AldoRaine> erro de I/O geralmente é problema físico do disco
<AldoRaine> deixa eu adivinhar, esse HD é Samsung ?
<dam_> Rudolf, vc tem alguma ideia do que possa ser? sou novo com ubuntu.
<Rudolf_> dam_: drive não instalado corretamente
<Rudolf_> dam_: configuração incompleta
<Rudolf_> dam_: N coisas
<Rudolf_> dam_: você adicionou a impressora corretamente
<Rudolf_> dam_: ?
<Rudolf_> dam_: pela mensagem a impressora não foi encontrada
<AldoRaine> dam_: tenta isso aqui https://benjeffrey.com/ml2165w-on-ubuntu
<dam_> sim. segui os passos do ubuntu. Vou tentar AldoRaine.
<AldoRaine> é plugada na USB ?
<AldoRaine> ou ela tá na rede ?
<dam_> é sim.
<dam_> usb.
<dam_> tenho que digitar algum daqueles comandos no terminal?
<AldoRaine> todos
<afranio> sony e-1
<AldoRaine> deve ser só o case, dentro o disco é de outra marca
<Rudolf_> 21:42 < dam_> tenho que digitar algum daqueles comandos no terminal?
<Rudolf_> 21:42 < AldoRaine> todos
<Rudolf_> por que será que não funcionou...
<AldoRaine> =D
<AldoRaine> pq hein?
<afranio> ls usb - diz sony
<AldoRaine> =)
<dam_> não consegui pessoal
<AldoRaine> o cara nem espera a resposta
<AldoRaine> aff
<corvolino> normal
<astroo-> voces tem de fazer 1 clone de voces na versao bot   piada...
<afranio> obrigado pela ajuda !!!
<bruno> Olá! Como faço para alterar o padrão do teclado para ABNT2, pois nas configurações de entrada de texto só aparecem por idioma e o idioma Português do Brasil está com um layout de teclas diferente do ABNT2?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<bruno> ok, estou no aguardo, obrigado!
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<fabio> Bom dia
<Rudolf> dia
<fabio> estou usando o ubuntu 14.10 e preciso acompanhar reuniões pelo webinar, mas pelo que vi só existe instalador para windows e mac. Sabe se existe alguma alternativa para ubuntu?
<Rudolf> fabio: não existe
<Rudolf> fabio: continue usando no windows
<Rudolf> fabio: dual boot ou com vmware/virtualbox
<fabio> ok obrigado
<Elfon> alo
<Rudolf> Elfon: tu tu tu
<Elfon> hahaha
<mangini> ola! gostaria de tirar uma dúvida. Apos baixar o instalador do ubuntu, basta eu coloca-lo no pendrive, escolher a parte Particionada e dar ok para instalar? obrigado
<Rudolf> mangini: eu sugiro uma leitura mais profunda da documentação. a simplicidade pode lhe causar dores de cabeça
<adorilson> mangini: isso se vc "colocar" no pendrive usando um criado de disco de inicialização. não basta só copiar o arquivo ISO como se fosse um arquivo qualquer
<mangini> sim sim
<Elfon> mangini: se não está familiarizado com particionamento, faça sempre um back up
<adorilson> e dps de dar boot pelo pendrive, tem uns passos a mais de além de "escolher a parte Particionada e dar ok", mas no geral é bem simples mesmo
<adorilson> siga a dica do Elfon
<mangini> ele ja está particionado
<mangini> um pro windows, outro para arquivos e outro para ubuntu
<mangini> na verdade, quero acabar com o windows... afff
<Elfon> mangini: faz um back up....depois escolhe instalar no disco inteiro
<mangini> usei o easy partition
<rogerio> Bom dia pessoal, eu preciso de usar uma partição em EXT2 para armazenar jogos no meu PS2 mas quando entro como root no ubuntu e deleto o jogo que nao quero mais ele some mas o espaco dele ainda fica la utilizado alguem sabe por que?
<Parajara> Boa tarde, gostaria de saber aonde posso baixar um programa que o driga do ruindowns me permite, para criar um pendrive boot com ubutun e tirar de vez esse troço daqui!!!
<Rudolf> rogerio: como você deleta?
<Rudolf> rogerio: talvez você precise fazer um sync da partição
<Rudolf> rogerio: man sync
<rogerio> Rudolf sinceramente nao sei o que é man sync, poderia me explicar ?
<Rudolf> rogerio: responda a primeira pergunta primeiro
<rogerio> desculpe eu uso o llubuntu 14.04 entro como root pelo terminal no "gerenciador de arquivos PCMANFM"   ai vou ate a partição EXT2 no pendrive e excluo o arquivo
<rogerio> Rudolf
<Rudolf> rogerio: sugiro não utilizar o pcmanfm se você não sabe ou não tem certeza do que ele faz ao deletar um arquivo
<Rudolf> rogerio: use cd para "caminhar" até o diretório do arquivo
<Rudolf> rogerio: e rm -rf para apagar este arquivo
<Rudolf> rogerio: o que pode estar acontecendo é o PCMANFM estar enviando o arquivo para uma lixeira para posterior recuperação (coisa de windows)
<Rudolf> rogerio: e continuar a consumir espaço
<Rudolf> rogerio: caso não seja isso
<Rudolf> rogerio: o comando sync sincroniza os buffers do filesystem
<Rudolf> rogerio: o comando "man sync" é para você olhar no manual o que o sync faz (caso tenha o costume de instalar man pages)
<rogerio> Rudolf vou testar aqui outro gerenciador de janelas e logo de digo no que deu
<Rudolf> rogerio: não use gerenciadores
<Rudolf> rogerio: conheça seu sistema
<rogerio> Ops gerenciador de arquivos
<rogerio> Rudolf valeu vou continuar com o FAt32 mesmo
<MAX3000> a alguem no chat ??
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<ALSRicardo> Pessoal muito boa tarde, preciso de um auxilio de vcs. hj fui colocar um novo hd em minha maquina e por conta da ordem de boot no setup só sei que baleou o grub de minha maquina, preciso corrigir isso...  aparecia apenas o grub rescue>,consegui iniciar o sistema usando uma sequencia de comandos que achei no VOL, mas ao tentar reinstalar o grub o mesmo fala que deu certo mas ao reiniciar o sistema volta tudo denovo da mesma form
<ALSRicardo> a, ou seja, no grub rescue>, a distro que tenho instalada eh o Ubuntu 14.10
<Marcos_> boa tarde
<Marcos_> pessoal alguém poderia me ajudar
<Marcos_> preciso de drivers pro Dell Vostro 3550 alguém sabe onde encontro?
<Marcos_> drives
<Marcos_> o coisa aqui traduziu, rs
<renebarbosa> https://tecnoblog.net/172415/dell-novo-xps-13/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-08
<rafaelcunha> Boa noite
<usuario> alguem pode falar comigo
<usuario> alguem pode me ajudar
<usuario> tem alguem ai
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu sempre
<usuario> obrigado por aparecer
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<usuario> beleza
<usuario> voce pode me ajudar sobre play on linux
<astroo-> nao sei
<usuario> e sobre o desura
<astroo-> poe a duvida toda
<usuario> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<Erivelton> boa noite a todos.
<Erivelton> é com imenso prazer que estou fazendo parte agora da comunidade ubuntu
<Erivelton> sou muito iniciante. instalei a ultima versão do ubuntu, a 14.04 e minha net wifi não funciona.
<Erivelton> meu computador é um acer 4310 com a blaca broadcom BM4311
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ja tentaste a ultima versao do ubuntu?
<Erivelton> andei tentando em alguns outros sites, mas agora fez foi sumir o icone da barra superior
<Erivelton> a ultima versao não é a 14.04
<Erivelton> foi essa que instalei
<astroo-> 14.10 tem meses
<Erivelton> e so estou na neonde encontro essa versao
<Erivelton> achei
<Erivelton> obrigado astroo
<Erivelton> abraço
<astroo-> igualmente
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<pirubuntu> salve comubuntu!
<Maykson> oi alguém?
<Maykson> missing operation system usando boot pelo pen drive
<Maykson> o que pode ser?
<Rudolf> kkkk
<etto> bom dia
<etto> good day
<etto> can anyone talk to me
<etto> good day
<augusto> boa tarde
<cartoa> boa
<pablocartola>  /msg NickServ identify 7a494444
<augusto> como que eu faço pra pedir o cd do ubuntu?
<Rudolf> augusto: não pede mais
<pablocartola>  /msg NickServ pablocartola 7a494444
<Rudolf> augusto: agora é só download mesmo
<Rudolf> pablocartola: tá de zueira
<Rudolf> ????
<Rudolf> pablocartola: ou tá querendo perder o nick mesmo?
<pablocartola> msg errada
<augusto> entendi
<Rudolf> pablocartola: mude sua senha champs
<pablocartola> agora foi. nao vi que saiu publico
<pablocartola> mudando agora
<augusto> ele ta dando pra joga normal ou nao
<Rudolf> augusto: joga no windows filho
<Rudolf> augusto: linux é uma bosta para jogar
<pablocartola> falando em jogo. to tentando roda um emu do n64 aqui no ubuntu. e ate agora nada
<augusto> só não instalei ele por causa disso se ele rodasse eu mudaria
<Rudolf> pablocartola: IMHO, está perdendo tempo
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> o que que se chama salem
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<lieber> usuario_, para
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<usuario_> .............................................
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<lieber> floodar não é a resposta.
<usuario_> entendo
<usuario_> a minha versão do linux e ubuntu gnome 14.04.1 e ao instalar jogos gratuitos eu recebo a seguinte mensagem: Houve um erro durante o processo de validação e ele foi interrompido.: The size was zero [11.0] o que significa isso por gentileza.
<lieber> usuario_, dê mais detalhes, que jogo está tentando instalar, como está tentando instalar, e aonde ocorreu o erro.
<usuario_> o jogo e stud rale e eu estou tentando instalar no desura
<hggdh> o que é desura?
<lieber> nunca ouvi falar de nenhum dos dois
<usuario_> qualquer jogo que tento instalar no desura que seja gratuito da esse tipo de erro
<usuario_> desura
<usuario_> e um despositivo
<usuario_> de instalasao de jogos como a steam
<usuario_> e um programa de instalação de jogos como a steam
<usuario_> onde tem jogos para vender e jogos gratuitos que com apenas um clique eu intalo no ubuntu linux
<usuario_> entenderam
<usuario_> veja pelo link
<lieber> kd manda o link
<usuario_> http://www.desura.com/
<hggdh> sim. Lamentavelmente, nunca usei desura e, assim, não posso ajudar. Sugiro um forum mais específico a ele
<usuario_> so que nao da para instalar pelo saite
<lieber> usuario_, quero o link do seu game
<usuario_> e qualquer jogo
<usuario_> que seja gratuito
<usuario_> nao presisa ser um jogo espesifico
<usuario_> qualquer jogo da esse problema no desura
<lieber> usuario_, não conheço essa plataforma, pergunte no forum da comunidade do desura, por aqui acho difícil conhecerem
<Rudolf> usuario_: é para windows
<usuario_> sao jogos esclusivos do desura
<usuario_> tem a versao esclusiva para linux ubuntu
<Rudolf> usuario_: é, mas o pau é na ferramenta
<Rudolf> usuario_: perguntou para o suporte do desura?
<Rudolf> usuario_: você deveria começar por lá ao invés de floodar o canal
<usuario_> o desura so tem suporte nos estados unidos
<usuario_> eu nao falo engles
<usuario_> voces querem ver o desura e conmhecer como e
<usuario_> que que eu passe a ppa do programa
<usuario_> para voces instalarem
<usuario_> sao jogos esclusivos para linux
<usuario_> quem sabem veces que tem um poco mais de esperiencia possa conhecer e ver o problema e postar na net
<lieber> usuario_, estou dando uma olhada aq
<usuario_> beleza
<lieber> usuario_, seu ppa é o desurium ?
<usuario_> sim irmao
<usuario_> e esse mesmo
<usuario_> o para instalar use esses comandos
<usuario_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:makson96/desurium-stable
<usuario_> sudo apt-get update
<usuario_> sudo apt-get install desurium
<usuario_> isso e para linux ubuntu 14.04.1
<lieber> que não é meu caso
<usuario_> na ultima versao ele nao instala ou nao reconhece a ppa
<usuario_> perfeito
<usuario_> qual a sua versao do ubuntu
<lieber> usuario_, tá fazendo update aqui
<lieber> mas não instalei pelo ppa não
<usuario_> por onde
<lieber> tarball
<usuario_> o que e tarball
<lieber> usuario_, desura.com/desura-x86_64.tar.gz
<lieber> estou no utopic (14.1)
<lieber> o ppa não funciona
<usuario_> nao nao funciona mesmo
<usuario_> deu para instalar
<usuario_> vem um aquivo execultavel isso nao e para windows
<usuario_> estou usando a versao para linux
<Rudolf> nhé
<Rudolf> para variar usa libs antigas
<Rudolf> não vai rolar aqui também
<Rudolf> usuario_: vale a pena perder tempo com isso no linux?
<Rudolf> usuario_: parece ser meio beta ainda
<Rudolf> usuario_: usa no windows
<Rudolf> usuario_: lugar de jogo é no windows mesmo
<usuario_> nao tem a versao para linux
<Rudolf> mwahahaha
<usuario_> mas nisso voce tem rasao o linux ainda igatinha para jogos
<usuario_> mas essa e a primeira comunidade para games linux com defeito
<lieber> é não rolou
<usuario_> na ultima versao do ubuntu nao funciona mesmo tem que ser na versao 14.04.1
<usuario_> se nao nao pega
<lieber> usuario_, já tentou a steam?
<lieber> tem vários games p linux legais.
<usuario_> a stem e sem palavras funciona perfeitamente
<usuario_> acho que vou ficar com a steam mesmo
<usuario_> esse desura so me deu dor de cabeça
<usuario_> beleza entao
<usuario_> obrigado a todos voces pelo esforço no suporte
<rafaelsoaresbr> usuario_: Linden Lab is new owner of Desurium project. You can get the source from: https://github.com/lindenlab/desura-app
<rafaelsoaresbr> nesse site tem um passo-a-passo pra criar o .deb
<Rudolf> rafaelsoaresbr: criar deb é o de menos
<usuario_> dexa eu dar uma olhada
<usuario_> ja to baixando
<rafaelsoaresbr> acontece que o PPA foi dencontinuado.
<usuario_> ata entendi
<usuario_> mas agora fico mais dificiu instalar
<rafaelsoaresbr> agora é preciso é preciso compilar/criar o .deb/.rpm
<Rudolf> huehiuehiehieuhiuehieuhiuehieuh
<usuario_> vamo ver se ao concigo
<usuario_> me veio esse seguinte erro
<usuario_> rm: não foi possível remover “*.deb”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<usuario_> literamnete
<usuario_> nao deu serto
<usuario_> a instalação nao foi ouve diversos erros
<usuario_>  rm: não foi possível remover “*.deb”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<usuario_> esse foi o erro
<usuario_> voces tem mais alguma duvida
<rafaelsoaresbr> usuario_: quais comandos vc rodou?
<usuario_> os que estavam no site
<usuario_> logo o primeiro ja avia falhado
<usuario_> e deu o erro
<rafaelsoaresbr> usuario_: baixa o arquivo desura-app-master.zip, descompacta. despois abra o navegador, vá para o diretório onde descompactou e rode o comando ./build_desura.sh pack DEB
<rafaelsoaresbr> navegador não, terminal
<usuario_> ta
<rafaelsoaresbr> https://github.com/desura/desura-app/archive/master.zip
<usuario_> estou baixando para fazer de novo
<rafaelsoaresbr> usuario_: lembrando que vc deve instalar as dependências antes (sudo apt-get install build-essential)
<usuario_> ata
<usuario_> coloquei o como mando e apareceu isso no terminal
<usuario_> O seguinte pacote foi instalado automaticamente e já não é necessário:
<usuario_>   kde-l10n-pt
<hggdh> despreze esta mensagem
<usuario_> ao colocar o comando
<usuario_> ./build_desura.sh pack DEB
<usuario_> apareceu isso
<hggdh> usuario_: como disse acima, despreze esta mensagem
<usuario_> qual manesagem
<hggdh> "O seguinte pacote..."
<usuario_> sim ja ignorei
<rafaelsoaresbr> usuario_: se não quiser instalar as dependências por conta própria, rode o comando "sudo ./install_deps.sh"
<usuario_> estou faando do comando de instalação
<usuario_> beleza
<usuario_> ja esecultei esse comando
<usuario_> veja isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> usuario_: se tudo correu bem, execute agora o comando "./build_desura.sh pack DEB"
<usuario_> veja isso
<usuario_> Make sure to run sudo ./install_deps.sh before compiling!
<usuario_> rm: não foi possível remover “*.deb”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<usuario_> rm: não foi possível remover “*.rpm”: Arquivo ou diretório não encontrado
<usuario_> Cleaned
<usuario_> -- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.8.2
<usuario_> -- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.8.2
<usuario_> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
<usuario_> -- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- works
<usuario_> -- Detecting C compiler ABI info
<usuario_> -- Detecting C compiler ABI info - done
<usuario_> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++
<usuario_> -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- works
<usuario_> -- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info
<usuario_> -- Detecting CXX compiler ABI info - done
<usuario_> -- using GCC
<usuario_> -- detected 32bit
<usuario_> -- Found PkgConfig: /usr/bin/pkg-config (found version "0.26")
<usuario_> -- Boost version: 1.54.0
<usuario_> -- Found the following Boost libraries:
<usuario_> --   filesystem
<usuario_> --   system
<usuario_> -- Found CURL: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libcurl.so (found suitable version "7.35.0", minimum required is "7.19.1")
<usuario_> -- checking for module 'freetype2'
<usuario_> --   found freetype2, version 17.1.11
<usuario_> -- Found Freetype: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libfreetype.so (found version "17.1.11")
<usuario_> -- Found GTK2_GTK: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so
<hggdh> usuario_: NAO faça isto -- use pastebin
<usuario_> -- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so;/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXext.so
<usuario_> -- Looking for XOpenDisplay in /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libX11.so;/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libXext.so - found
<usuario_> -- Looking for gethostbyname
<usuario_> -- Looking for gethostbyname - found
<usuario_> -- Looking for connect
<usuario_> -- Looking for connect - found
<hggdh> usuario_: existem sites feitos para isto
<hggdh> !pastebin | usuario_
<hggdh> se a saída é de poucas -- até 3 -- linhas, colocar directamente é aceito
<usuario_> descupa sou novo no linux
<hggdh> usuario_: copie tua saída do comando, e coloque em http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<hggdh> usuario_: e, depois, de-nos o link resultante
<usuario_> beleza obrigado
<waldo> Ola, eu uso ubuntu 14.04,porem só fucionou o wifi só duas vezes no sistema e agora diz que foi desabilitado pelo hardware e então só consigo usar se for atraves de conexao com fio, como faço pra consertar
<waldo__> oi gostaria de saber como conserto o wifi
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo vc tentou sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: rfkill list all
<rafaelsoaresbr> mostra o resultado do comando acima
<waldo__> vou tentar aqui, quando optei pelo ubuntu ainda consegui usar pela wifi umas duas vezes depois desabilitou e agora só consigo usar com fio
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: o comando acima informa se o dispositivo foi desligado por software/hardware
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: para ativar todos as chaves: sudo rfkill unblock all
<waldo__> coloquei isso sudo ifconfig wlan0 up e apareceu SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operação não pode ser realizada devido ao RF-kill
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: vc já tentou as teclas <fn>+<F(1-12)>
<waldo__> o que faço
<rafaelsoaresbr> beleza, digita rfkill list all
<waldo__> apareceu isso:0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no 1: phy0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: yes waldo@waldoangel:~$
<waldo__> e agora?
<rafaelsoaresbr> hard block yes significa que está desligada por um chave de hardware
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: para ativar todos as chaves: sudo rfkill unblock all
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: o comando acima deve ativar sua placa de rede
<waldo__> apareceu assim: waldo@waldoangel:~$ , coloco mais o que?
<rafaelsoaresbr> veja se consegue conectar
<waldo__> não aparece, continua desabilitado pelo hadware
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: já tentou as teclas <fn>+<f(1-12)> ??
<waldo__> coloca isso no terminal ?
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: não, no teclado pressiona a tecla <fn> junto com a tecla <f2>
<rafaelsoaresbr> na tecla f1, f2, ... deve ter um símbolo de rede sem fio
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: digita de novo: rfkill list all para ver as mudanças
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<waldo__> agora tá bloqueado só isso:	Hard blocked: yes
<waldo__> o que faço
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo__: tentou ligar a placa usando o atalho de teclado? alguns notebooks tem uma chave de hardware
<waldo__> qual é essa chave?
<rafaelsoaresbr> um botão que fica na lateral do notebook. mas a maioria se usa um atalho de teclado
<waldo__> o meu é Itautec
<waldo__> como se chama esse atalho
<waldo> como se chama esse atalho rafael
<rafaelsoaresbr> waldo: pressiona a tecla <fn> que fica ao lado do ctrl mais a tecla <F2>
<waldo> já fiz isso
<rafaelsoaresbr> estou supondo que seja F2, depende da marca e modelo do notebook. Se não conseguir tens que descobrir qual o módulo usado pela sua placa de rede e procurar uma solução
<Elfon> Pessoal, algyuem usa o wps office no lugar do libreoffice? Profissionalmente?
<MarconM> MS OFfice
<MarconM> :3
<waldo> conseguir rafael
<waldo> muito obrigado mesmo pelas dicas
<Elfon> MarconM: o wps tem um ainterface muuuito melhor que o libreoffice
<Elfon> mas não sei se funciona bem
<MarconM> Elfon, n conheço
<MarconM> acontece q no office eu uso princiaplemnte excel
<MarconM> e eu ja tenho mas macro formula ... saca
<MarconM> dificil eu sair dlee
<MarconM> por isso
<MarconM> eu uso muita formula
<Elfon> MarconM: o que mais acho chato são as imcompatibilidades...
<Elfon> tipow...vc recebe ou encaminha um arquivo pra alguem que usa MicroU$$oft e fica tudo bagunçado
<MarconM> infelizmente ... até hj eu n vi ninguem q usa outro
<MarconM> a n ser M$
<Elfon> eu contorno algumas coisas usando xls e doc 97-2003
<Elfon> mas é soda
<MarconM> Elfon, wps é pago ?
<MarconM> so para linux ?
<Elfon> o M$ é todo bugado com o odf..usa 0 1.x alguma coisa
<Elfon> MarconM: bom...é free... apesar do código ser proprietário
<MarconM> ele é pago tmbm
<Elfon> ou seja...pode usar e abusar...tem tradução em pt pra distros deb
<MarconM> Home or bunusses edidition é pago
<Elfon> sim
<Elfon> mas dá pra fazer tudo com a versão free
<Elfon> sem falar dos modelos que possuem muitas variedades
<Elfon> me parece que a Canonical tá dando uma moral tb
<MarconM> Elfon, ele tem so 54mb ?
<Elfon> não lembro ao certo...mas é menos que 100 mb
<Elfon> MarconM: a tradução foi feita pelo pessoal do uniaolivre...pode baixar em: http://repo.uniaolivre.com/packages/trusty/main/kaiana-wps-office_1.0.0-0kaiana070914_all.deb
<MarconM> Elfon, agora estou no windows
<MarconM> mas eu uso OpenBSD ou FreeBSD no outro pc
<Elfon> MarconM: tem pra windows tb
<MarconM> ja instalei aqui
<MarconM> eu uso ele no android
<MarconM> tmbm
<MarconM> como eu abro o spreedsheet ndele
<MarconM> excel ?
<D0wP_> oi
<gustavo> boa noite
<gustavo> estou tendo problemas com o google, do nada, ele não abre mais paginas na web, e não consigo mais visualizar historico, downloads, etc. Eu ja tentei remover e instalar novamente, porem de nada adiantou. Alguem pode me ajudar ?
<gustavo> *google-chrome
<astroo-> ola pesssoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<Rudolf> dia
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<Rudolf> mirqui: caminhando
<mirqui> isso que serve :)
<mirqui> aqui com cara de chuva e um baita calor :)
<Rudolf> mirqui: aqui com cara de chuva indo embora, esquentando
<mirqui> ahaha está louco , chove e para faz uns 4 dias
<mirqui> vou lá , bom dia a todos :)
<tonao35> bom dia
<tonao35> tenho um note asus, e as usb nao estao reconhecendo nada, como tenho duvida se e problema de hardware ou softare, gostaria de uma ajuda
<tonao35> alguem na area?? bom dia
<galvao_> ola
<Elfon> alo
<Rudolf> Elfon: ola
<Aninha_> oi
<Aninha_> como faço para abrir arquivos rar, não estou conseguindo
<Aninha_> para abrir* baixei e não consigo abrir , meu programa é ubuntu
<lieber> boa tarde Aninha_
<lieber> Aninha_, sabe usar o terminal?
<Aninha_> sou leiga lieber kkk, uso ubuntu mais por causa de vírus, rsrs
<Aninha_> ai as vezes me deparo com essas situações
<lieber> Aninha_, então vamos lá, abre o terminal aí e digita: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Aninha_> mas o terminal que vc diz é o laranjinha, que é a central de programas?
<lieber> Aninha_, não é não, mas acho que por aí dá tb, procura o unrar na central de programas
<Aninha_> ok, um momento
<Aninha_> e agora
<Aninha_> ?
<lieber> Aninha_, achou?
<Aninha_> sim
<Aninha_> ja escrevi
<lieber> instala e tenta abrir o seu arquivo .rar
<Aninha_> pede a senha ne
<lieber> uhum.. só o administrador pode instalar programas
<Aninha_> pede uma senha, coloco a minha e não vai, dar erro
<lieber> Aninha_, que erro?
<Aninha_> não executa
<Aninha_> no baixaki não tem ?
<lieber> Aninha_, não tem necessidade... esses programas estão todos nos repositórios do ubuntu
<lieber> Aninha_, me diz o erro que ocorre ao tentar instalar
<Aninha_> vou copiar aqui
<Aninha_> Lendo listas de pacotes... Erro! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/download.ebz.epson.net_dsc_op_stable_debian_dists_lsb3.2_main_i18n_Translation-pt%5fBR E: As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos. ede@ede-Aspire-4349:~$
<hggdh> sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<hggdh> seguido de sudo apt-get update
<lieber> ela não sabe nem o que é terminal
<hggdh> opa!
<lieber> Aninha_, abre o menu principal do ubuntu e digita Terminal, abra-o e digite isso que o hggdh descreveu
<hggdh> por que, no Ubuntu, ela está a usar repositórios do Debian?
<lieber> epson.... acho que tentou instalar a impressora de alguma forma enigmatica.
<Aninha> Lieber, claro que não seio que é. aqui num é para ajudar?? se soubesse não teria vindo. imagino quantos ficam criticando por a pessoa nao saber enquanto que estou precisando muito resolver isso.
<lieber> aiiiiiiii
<lieber> Aninha, ninguém está te criticando/julgando aqui.
<Aninha> não sei nada mesmo quando se trata de configuração do ubuntu, sei do windows. vou ja mudar pra ele
<Aninha> w i n d o w s
<lieber> Aninha, e continuará com seu problema de virose
<lieber> agora faça o q falamos se quiser solucionar seu problema
<Aninha> e a minha central de programas do ubuntu não está mais abrindo
<lieber> Aninha, vai no menu principal e digita Terminal, abra-o
<Aninha> ok
<Aninha> pode ir dizendo
<Aninha> por favor
<lieber> e no terminal digita: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<lieber> (ai vai pedir sua senha vc coloca)
<Aninha> mas te disse que não está funcionando com minha senha
<lieber> deu senha errada?
<Aninha> agora coloquei a senha e deu essa frase
<Aninha> rm: é perigoso operar recursivamente em “/”
<lieber> Aninha, lança um: sudo apt-get update
<hggdh> coloque aqui o comando que foi entrado, *exatamente* como foi entrado
<Aninha> E: O comando update não leva argumentos ede@ede-Aspire-4349:~$
<lieber> tá colocando mais coisa q devia ai
<Aninha> mas coloco do jeito que vc diz
<hggdh> Aninha: de-nos os comandos que entraste, exatamente como foram entrados. Copie do terminal.
<Rudolf> O Diretor-Geral da Gendarmeria Nacional, força policial francesa, confirmou ao jornal "Le Monde" que os irmãos Kouachi foram mortos na ação da polícia na fábrica em Dammartin-en-Goële.
<Aninha> gente agradeço. obrigada pela ajuda!
<hggdh> ?
<lieber> ó nem te ajudamos ainda
<hggdh> Rudolf: pena. Agora não saberemos o por que.
<Rudolf> hggdh: também acho
<Rudolf> hggdh: mas o pq é irrelevante
<Rudolf> hggdh: informações sobre ISIS/Alcaeda seriam mais relevantes
<hggdh> concordo. Mas eles tinham armas militares, coisa difícil de conseguir-se na França
<Aninha> julgando não mas pra que se meter com a religião dos outros
<Aninha> coisa ridicula,
<Aninha> eles procuraram
<Rudolf> Aninha: mas vc está julgando sim
<Aninha> não
<Rudolf> Aninha: lembre-se disso quando for criticar a ideologia de alguém e tomar um tapa na cara
<Aninha> mas vc viu o desrespeito
<hggdh> liberdade de expressão não significa liberdade *seletiva* de expressão
<Rudolf> Aninha: mas não justifica atirar com aka-47
<Rudolf> Aninha: da uma procurada pelos videos da ISIS no prochan.com
<Rudolf> Aninha: vai ver como são singelos
<Aninha> claro Rudolf, errado agir com violencia
<Rudolf> hggdh: apenas emita opniões sobre pessoas calmas
<Rudolf> ehuehieuheiuieuhe
<Aninha> mas sera que eles so sabiam trabalhar com imoralidade
<hggdh> Rudolf: ou engula o que te empurram goela abaixo, mas não retruque...
<Aninha> ja vi os videos,
<Rudolf> Aninha: então me surpreende o seu "eles pediram"
<Aninha> forma de falar
<Aninha> ou modo
<Rudolf> Aninha: todo cartunista que é processado por político deveria ouvir: "Você pediu"
<Aninha> tipo pedirram = provocaram
<hggdh> Aninha: não, o Charlie Hebdo era especializado em sátira. Sátira normalmente é vista como agressiva por quem é satirizado
<Aninha> mas que os cartuns eram feios eram
<Aninha> mas entendo vai ver o nicho que eles procuraram trabalhar, combinou com eles.
<Aninha> eles
<hggdh> Aninha: de qualquer forma: eu pedi os comandos que foram emitidos, copiados do terminal
<Aninha> obrigada, vou ver como faço. voces ja ajudaram
<hggdh> Rudolf: é interessante como liberdade de expressão é mal interpretada
<hggdh> por outro lado, sempre temos os políticos a pensar em nossa proteção: https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150106/07295429606/uk-bill-nursery-staff-must-let-us-know-when-toddlers-are-risk-becoming-terrorists.shtml
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<DellTRee> boa tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem :) ?
<DellTRee> tudo tranquilo
<DellTRee> malz a demora ai
<mirqui> aahahaa tranquilo :)
<DellTRee> sabe me informar se o ubuntu 14.10 é LTS?
<mirqui> xiii , fico devendo , sei que o 14.04 é
<mirqui> mas como o outro é extenção , deve ser tbm
<hggdh> não
<hggdh> 14.04 é, o próximo será o 16.04
<mirqui> então não :)
<hggdh> de dois em dois anos
<hggdh> 140.10, 15.04, and 15.10 terão suport por 9 meses
<mirqui> hggdh que tem de melhor o 14.10 ?
<hggdh> unity mais atualizado, systemd sendo implementado
<hggdh> etc
<mirqui> logo que lançaram eu peguei uma iso
<mirqui> e deu problema
<hggdh> na 15.10 systemd é quase que completamente funcional
<mirqui> e isso significa ?
<hggdh> da forma que eu vejo, não-LTS só é interessante para quem tem, ah, fluencia em Linux
<hggdh> significa que upstart está sendo substituido pelo systemd. Engrenagens estão a ser trocadas. Nada visível para o usuário final, mas importante ainda assim
<mirqui> mas suporte a atualizações o 14.04 vai ter até 2 anos do lançamento , certo ?
<hggdh> 5 anos para os LTSs
<hggdh> logo, até 19.04 para o 14.04
<mirqui> haa isso que me interresça
<mirqui> interessa
<fmcarreiro> olá Pessoal. Bom fim de tarde à todos.
<fmcarreiro> Primeiro boot no meu thinkpad com ubuntu studio e feliz que bastante coisa já está funcionando.
<fmcarreiro> mas... triste pelas que não funcionaram de imediato. :/
<fmcarreiro> se alguém já puder me dar uma dica de como funcionar perfeitamente a hibernação e standby do notebook, ficarei imensamente grato.
<fmcarreiro> uso um lenovo thinkpad w530.
<fmcarreiro> \whois t0ny
<fmcarreiro> \help
<fmcarreiro> relembrando tempos antigos... :)
<fmcarreiro> alguém online aqui?
<fmcarreiro> só robos?
<nei_> olá, sou novo no linux e o estou baixando agora no site. gostaria de saber como instalar a partir do pendreve. Tentei pelo cd mas não consegui. Obrigado.
<hggdh> nei_: use unetbotin para criar a imagem no pendrive
<hggdh> ugh. unetbootin
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-10
<wirend> ola pessoal
<astroo-> ola
<wirend> quero migrar para linux
<wirend> mas tenho duvida sobre que versão migrar, pois tem tantas
<wirend> gostaria de algumas dicas
<astroo-> usa o livecd sem instalar para ver o que achas
<astroo-> depois e melhor veres que duvidas tens
<wirend> obrigado
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe por que toda vez que reinicio o computador perde as configuraçoes do teclado? bom dia!
<SuBmUnDo> bom dia, alguem sabe por que toda vez que reinicio o computador perde as configuraçoes do teclado? bom dia!
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<SuBmUnDo> alguem sabe por que toda vez que reinicio o computador perde as configuraçoes do teclado?
<Rudolf> SuBmUnDo: como você está configurando o teclado?
<wirend> Olá pessoal
<wirend> Alguém pode me ajudar a instalar o Ubuntu?
<Rudolf> wirend: deus
<xxkazuoxx> estou tendo problemas para instalar o ubuntu 14.10 no meu computador alguem pode me ajudar
<hggdh> wirend: quais tuas dúvidas?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<carolina_> Ola pessoal..sou iniciante no chat
<carolina_> estou aprendendo ainda
<carolina_> como fa;o para procurar canais legais
<mirqui> brasileiros?
<carolina_> sim
<mirqui> da um list chanel
<mirqui> vc usa o x chat?
<carolina_> sim
<mirqui> list of channels
<mirqui> e procura por canais brasileiros
<carolina_> aqui mesmo onde escrevo
<carolina_> a ok achei
<mirqui> vai em list of channels
<mirqui> sim ,
<carolina_> em servidor...
<mirqui> agora , põe brasileiros
<carolina_> hum legal ta achando aqui
<mirqui> não onde diz procurar
<mirqui> haa , então boa sorte :)
<carolina_> obrigado
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cesar3m> boa noite,
<cesar3m> alguem on?
<cesar3m> preciso de ajuda, pois sou novo no linux, aí estou com um problema e não consigo achar resposta certa nem no google, o ubuntu não acessa o hotmail, alguem pode me ajudar?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<cesar3m> nem hotmail, e por estranho que pareça, nao entra no clubedohardware pelo login do facebook, acho que há algo relacionando estes dois problemas...
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<cesar3m> sim sim
<cesar3m> obrigado
<cesar3m> vou esperar
<astroo-> de nada
<astroo-> ve o privadi
<astroo-> privado
<cesar3m> astroo
<cesar3m> voltei
<cesar3m> apaguei cache e cookies aqui travou geral
<cesar3m> me coloca na sala pt ae de novo fzdo favor
<cesar3m> aff jah podia ter entrado por ela neh
<AldoRaine> não entra num site e a culpa é da distro?
<AldoRaine> oi?
<astroo-> ja saiu
<AldoRaine> pois é
<cesar3m> alguem possivel de ajudar?
<AldoRaine> qual o problema?
<cesar3m> hotmail nao acessa
<cesar3m> fica aguardando live ate pedir para resetar
<cesar3m> ubuntu versao 14.04
<AldoRaine> teu sistema tá atualizado?
<AldoRaine> # apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y --force-yes
<cesar3m> o proxy estava configurado errado vou fazer um ajuste aqui
<cesar3m> so um minuto
<cesar3m> porque mandei atualizar e deu td erro
<cesar3m> ai vou mudar o proxy aqui
<AldoRaine> proxy ?
<AldoRaine> não é conexão direta não?
<cesar3m> é, wifi
<AldoRaine> então é pau nesse teu proxy aí
<cesar3m> agora ta atualizando
<cesar3m> porem quero ver se entra na live
<cesar3m> estou testando aqui
<cesar3m> eu posso ate entrar pelo email pelo thunderbird mas quero continuar os cursos da MVA ai precisa logar na live
<cesar3m> senao vou ter que fazer um dual boot com windows o que eu acho chato
<cesar3m> aff num deu pra logar na live, mas vou esperar atualizar o sistema todo pra ver que q dá ainda
<AldoRaine> isso é pau nesse proxy, tem que ajustar alguma coisa no cache ou no DNS dele
<cesar3m> o DNS está 8.8.8.8
<cesar3m> que eu mudei
<cesar3m> antes tava automatico
<cesar3m> automatico nao
<cesar3m> aqueles padrao
<AldoRaine>  189.38.95.95, 189.38.95.96
<AldoRaine> nessa ordem
<AldoRaine> DNS do google tá fora do Breziu
<AldoRaine> lag do cão
<cesar3m> vou mudar entao
<cesar3m> quanto ao thunderbird ta td certo agora
<cesar3m> ta enviando e recebendo mensagens
<cesar3m> vou tentar agora acessar a live
<cesar3m> affs nao quer mudar o 8.8.8.8
<cesar3m> vou lembrar aqui aquele codigo pra mudar o dns no .conf la
#ubuntu-br 2015-01-11
<cesar3m> q droga continua nao acessando a live
<usuario> make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<usuario> alguem pode me ajudar com o comando make esta dando essa mensagem de erro make: *** Nenhum alvo indicado e nenhum arquivo make encontrado.  Pare.
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> usuario: estás a rodar o make, mas aparentemente não existe um Makefile
<usuario> porque sera que nao esta geramdo
<hggdh> o make não _gera_ um Makefile, mas _usa-o_
<usuario> o erro esta no pacote que baixei
<hggdh> uma chance é que (supondo que o que estás a tentar montar seja GNU) tens que primeiro gerar o Makefile... leia as instruções
<usuario> essas sao as instruçoes
<usuario> wget http://bullet.googlecode.com/files/bullet-2.75.tgz
<usuario>                 tar -xf bullet-2.75.tgz
<usuario>                 cd bullet-2.75
<usuario>                 ./autogen.sh
<usuario>                 ./configure
<usuario>                 make
<usuario>                 make install
<hggdh> pois, tens que primeiro executar o autogen.sh, depois o configure. autogen prepara os ficheiros e cria um "configure", and o configure criará os makefiles necessários
<hggdh> agora, ou o autogen ou o configure podem falhar se os pre-requisitos não estiverem instalados
<usuario> ja fiz tudo
<usuario> ele nao esta gerando o make file
<hggdh> hum. O INSTALL do bullet diz que é necessário usar-se o cmake, não o make
<hggdh> ah, make também é suportado
<usuario> como eu instalo
<hggdh> ./configurequando executo o ./configure, ele termina com um erro -- alinha 16204 tem um erro de sintaxe
<usuario> o jogo esta com problemas
<hggdh> e, indo ao bullet.googlecode.com vejo um aviso que o projecto foi levado para o github
<hggdh> (e já está na versão 3, ao que parece)
<usuario> e um jogo de carro
<usuario> vou te passar o link para ver se voce concegue instalare
<hggdh> não, não é...
<usuario> pera ai
<usuario> eu estou tentando instalar o Tile Racer0.702
<hggdh> bah, github está lento hoje
<usuario> o que significa isso
<hggdh> dequalquer forma, o bullet-2.75 tem erros na geração do configure.
<hggdh> usuario: estou a carregar o bullet up-to-date, versão 3
<hggdh> mas vai demorar
<usuario> vamo ve ate onde da
<hggdh> usuario: enquanto isto, 'sudo apt-get install cmake; mkdir build; cd build; cmake ..; make'
<hggdh> (supondo que estejas sob o diretorio do bullet-2.75)
<usuario> especifique melhor sou iniciante
<hggdh> usuario: use cmake, não make
<usuario> ata
<hggdh> a sequencia de comandos que te passei faz isto
<usuario> pera la
<usuario> tobaixando de novo agurade
<usuario> deu esse erro
<usuario> CMake Error: The source directory "/home/usuario/bullet-2.75/install" does not exist.
<usuario> o comando e cmake install
<hggdh> qual o directorio actual?
<usuario> primeiro eu utilisei o cmake depois cmake install
<hggdh> qual o directorio actual?
<usuario> /home/usuario/bullet-2.75
<hggdh> ...
<hggdh> tens que criar um outro subdirectorio (que, nos comandos que te passei chamei de "build")
<hggdh> depois tens que cd para este directorio
<hggdh> *depois* tens que executar 'cmake ..'
<hggdh> *depois* tens que executar 'make'
<usuario> vou ter que continuar outra ora muinto obrigado minha mae que estra fique com o CRIADOR ate mais
<hggdh> heh
<wirend> ola pessoa, alguém on?
<astroo-> ola  eu sempre
<wirend> bem eu estou com problema na instalação do ubuntu 14.10
<wirend> eu fiz o boot no pendrive usando o windows 7 e o universal usb installer mas quando vou instalar o Ubuntu só fica em uma mensagem de copyright
<astroo-> poe sempre a duvida toda e da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem mas ja e "tarde" na hora
<KurtKraut> wirend, Isso é uma evidência de defeito ou da ISO ou do pendrive. Tente com outro.
<KurtKraut> wirend, (Isso é, se entendi direito o que você descreveu).
<wirend> bem eu vi em um fórum que o problema é com o programa que usei e baixei o programa que eles recomenderam
<wirend> valeu ai flws
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<adm29> olá! a tela do meu notebook fica escura e não retorna quando coloco pra suspender, mexo no brilho e bloqueio?
<adm29> porque precisei reinstalar para 14.04
<adm29> lieber, sabe dizer?
<diegoholiveira> galera, to precisando de uma ajuda com bash e gnu parallel. alguem ai se habilita? :)
<etomiotto_> qual é um bom ambiente grafico para netbook
<diegoholiveira> gnome
<annakamilla> oi
<annakamilla> gente tudo bom ?
<annakamilla> etomiotto_,
<omelete> tarde td
<etomiotto_> oi
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<annakamilla> instalei o ubuntu 14.04 mate no pc e estou com um probleminha com o cpufreq.
<etomiotto_> CPUFREQ ?
<annakamilla> na hora de desligar.
<annakamilla> sim etomiotto_
<etomiotto_> ANNAKAMILLA vocÊ poderia passar o codigo do erro
<annakamilla> é na hora que desliga ele.
<etomiotto_> pode falar o que ele fala na hora de desligar
<annakamilla> é o erro de acpi + cpufreq
<etomiotto_> de novo ?
<annakamilla> não foir resolvido eu reabilitei a acpi no pc
<etomiotto_>  ah ta
<etomiotto_> to indo ai ver
<annakamilla> vou dar uma reiniciada
<etomiotto_> o erro dela é o error acpi event
<woolDantas> fala galera alguem tem mouse do ubuntu para vender?
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-11
<nuno_nunes> eu uso um website :D
<Celso> gosto desse youtube-dl -c link
<Celso> ele já baixa o video e coloca na /home/user
<nuno_nunes> e outro tambem
<nuno_nunes> :
<nuno_nunes> :D
<H3ruS> boa noite
<H3ruS> Nossa qunato tempo que n entro aqui
<astroo-> ola
<H3ruS> astroo-: voce sempre por aqui
<astroo-> ate morrer de vez
<H3ruS> kkkk
<H3ruS> eu to falando do raspberry pi usando ubuntu trusty no weechat
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<H3ruS> via ssh
<H3ruS> kkkk
<astroo-> engraçado
<H3ruS> testando o processamento dele ... esta rodando duas maquinas ainda dentro dele com container .. docker
<H3ruS> esta usando 10%
<H3ruS> ta bom
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> raspberry pi tem suporte arm?
<nuno_nunes> o debian é que tinha suporte
<nuno_nunes> :D
<H3ruS> http://ibin.co/2T2Qx2O3wLqG nuno_nunes olha ae
<nuno_nunes> ja vi
<nuno_nunes> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<nuno_nunes> :D
<H3ruS> sim o rasp 2 arm7 quadr
<nuno_nunes> https://ubuntu-mate.org/raspberry-pi
<H3ruS> estou rodando 3 maquinas dentro dele ainda com docker
<nuno_nunes> eu prefiro um pc normal
<nuno_nunes> :D
<H3ruS> eu tenho 2 pcs
<H3ruS> xD
<nuno_nunes> mas que bosta de isp :S
<nuno_nunes> eu tenho um amd 64 bits :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<H3ruS> eu tenho um notebook dell vostro i7 4gb ddr e um i5 16gb ddr
<H3ruS> desktop
<H3ruS> processador 4 ger.
<nuno_nunes> pcs da dell eu nem os quero dados de borla
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> já tive um desll :D
<nuno_nunes> e tive muitos problemas com o suporte
<H3ruS> meu dell esta comigo tem 7 anos
<H3ruS> nucna tive problemas
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<webcrawler> astroo-, ciao
<astroo-> ciao
<bakhtin> Bom dia comunidade.
<jaqent> dia
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> ABC Piano - Streaming on Rhythmbox
<Saulo> Bom Dia! ¶:)
<shallwe> claro bom dia
<oliverio> bom dia
<aedigital> buenas
<gee111> toda loja faz isso? anuncia notebook por x, mas na hora de pagar sempre tem desconto
<aedigital> depende
<aedigital> toda loja nao
<gee111> fico com a impressão que o preço é aumentado propositadamente pro desconto parecer grande
<aedigital> gee111,   voce  pagou a vista?
<gee111> loja física, não online
<aedigital> ah sim, tem todo tipo de tatica que se possa imaginar em se tratando de vendas
<aedigital> a criatividade eh enorme
<aedigital> o que ocorre bastante eh conseguir desconto quando se paga a vista
<gee111> não paguei, estou em dúvida entre asus e samsung. O samsung expert 22 não tem gpu nvidia e é mais barato. o x23 tem 920m, q não quero. o x30 tem 940m, mais decente, mas custa mais. O asus tem 930m e tem 2gb a menos de ram
<lynxer10_> bom dia
<shallwe> bom dia
<MerliM> bom dia
<lynxer10_> :)
<shallwe> sabe, as vezes tenho vontade de usar gnome 3 como desktop :)
<cryptonita> Ola
<barna> ola
<cryptonita> Obg so era pra testar
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<barna> cryptonita, vc pode estar assim
<cryptonita>  Não entendi
<barna> cryptonita, digita ai  !ping
<cryptonita> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<cryptonita> Pq?
<barna> é um bot
<shallwe> sim é
<shallwe> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<shallwe> !marco
<shallwe> a ele não respondeu !polo
<lord_daemon> existe algum comando linux q eu digite uma palavra chave no google e ele salve todas as páginas exibidas?
<lord_daemon> lynx?
<barna> como assim?
<lord_daemon> barna: eu faco uma pesquisa no google, quero baixar todas as paginas q foram exibidas, mas quero automatizar o processo, ao inves d clicar um por um
<lord_daemon> se eu conseguir pegar essas urls e colocar num txt, depois eu posso rodar wget com elas
<barna> os navegadores em geral tem essa opção
<lutar> Oi pessoal, to passando uns filmes de DVD pro computador e quero transformar neles em video. Pra quando precisar, usar um pendrive e assistir na TV. Qual o formato é o melhor pra ter uma boa resolução?
<lord_daemon> barna: o.o
<lord_daemon> desconheco
<barna> lutar, eu trabalho com video.
<barna> dvd tem uma resolução de 420p as vezes em proporção 4/6 as vezes em 16/9. eu usaria codec h264, q tem uma boa resolução e boa taxa de compressão. (é o codec usado no youtube e vimeo por exemplo).
<lutar> barna, melhor ainda rs to querendo passar uns dvds pro pc e quero saber o melhor formato pra não perder tanta qualidade
<lutar> barna, entendi ! muito obrigado !!
<barna> recomendo tb mander os tamanho e proporções originais do video. o q vai ser mais rapido, manter a qualidade original e ocupar só o espaço necessario.
<lutar> ok ! e qual programa vc usa pra isso, ou recomenda ?
<barna> tipo, se vc passar eles pra 720p (hd) na verdade vai ser um "420p esticado", q vai ter a mesma qualidade de 420p mas ocupando espaço de 720P (1/3 a mais no caso)
<barna> boa pergunta, num trabalho a dvd a quase uma decada.
<barna> eu vou no modo hard e uso ffmpeg ou avconv, mas acredito q o handbreak faça isso muito bem. cha testar aki
<lutar> vou manter os dvd em ISO pra conservar eles e tal, só se precisar msm vou transforma-los
<barna> lascou, não tenho drive de dvd nem dvd pra testar.... KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<lutar> quero jogar fora estes dvds do meu pai aqui
<xGrind> eae o/
<xGrind> lutar, quer fazer oq/
<barna> lutar, tenta ai o handbreak, tem no reps do ubuntu pra instalar.
<lutar> kkkkkk sorte que minha irmã tem notebook com leitor, pq do pc eu ja tirei o leitor de dvd
<barna> xGrind, tranformar dvd em arquivo de video, tipo .mp4
<lutar> barna, vou testar e ver no que dá. muito obrigado ;)
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<barna> lutar, blz, se num der no hand me fala q eu acho uns comandos pra rodar no avconv
<xGrind> humm
<xGrind> pensei que fosse transformar em .iso. da pra usar o dd pra isso
<nuno_nunes> o mageia quando chega updates :S
<xGrind> nuno_nunes, chegou update de kernel e virtualbox hj kk
<nuno_nunes> logo 150 mb :S
<nuno_nunes> a net esta lenta :S
<nuno_nunes> ainda falta o opensuse
<lutar> xGrind, já passei pra .iso, so tava querendo saber qual formato pra deixar manter a qualidade dos dvd
<xGrind> lutar, ai nao sei :/
<barna> lutar, xGrind o handbrake tem uma opção de procurar por midia no drive, então imagino q ele faça isso de boas.
<barna> por modo gui. eu preferio ir por modo texto pq posso controlar todos os parâmetros, mas tem saber o q ta fazendo. :(
<xGrind> barna, tem o dvdrip. ja usei, mas nao lembro como era
<cryptonita> Boa tarde em que servido irc  e qual o canal do anonhq
<nuno_nunes> cryptonita, tu estas numa sala de suporte de ubuntu
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> anonhq?
<nuno_nunes> o que é isso
<nuno_nunes> é linux?
<cryptonita> Vish qual eh a do off topic
<nuno_nunes> #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> pode escolher, ##ubuntu-br , ##ubuntu-br-offtopic , #ubuntu-br-offtopic
<barna> repare q alguns tem 2 # e outros tem 1 #
<xGrind> lutar, testa o dvdrip. parece fazer oq vc quer
<cryptonita>  Anonhq eh  do anonymous esse site tem mt credibilidade
<cryptonita> como se fosse os porta vozes
<nuno_nunes> lol
<barna> xGrind, agora vc levou a memorias q muito tinha esquecido......
<barna> voltei lá no ubuntu 8.04
<xGrind> o loco kkk
<nuno_nunes> 8.04 e sem suporte :p
<nuno_nunes> eu estou a ver se tiro o mageia deste pc :D
<barna> em 2008/9 ele tinha suporte é a a ultima LTS ! :p
<nuno_nunes> essa lts era só de 3 anos :D
<xGrind> cryptonita, tem que ver se no site dos caras tem o servidor e o canal. qualquer coisa, pode procurar algum canal digitando: /list algumacoisa
<cryptonita> Obg pela dica ;)
<barna> nuno_nunes, q q tem isso a ver com as minhas lembranças? eu usei o 8.04 em 2008/9, usava o dvdrip e quando o xGrind falow dele eu me lembrei daqueles tempos!
<xGrind> barna, epoca que o ubuntu era feio pra caramba kkk
<barna> configurar a pen-tablem no xorg.... aff q trabalheira......
<nuno_nunes> o ubuntu usava o gnome 2
<nuno_nunes> :D
<nuno_nunes> xD
<xGrind> gnome 2 e tema horroroso. não cheguei a usar essa versão, mas ja vi fotos. usei a versão 9.04
<nuno_nunes> eu alterava sempre o gnome :D
<nuno_nunes> eu cheguei a usar o wineme :D
<nuno_nunes> winme :D
<barna> o 9.04 foi a unica non-LTS q usei, por conta da pen-tablet.
<nuno_nunes> como tema
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> eu gostava da kra do gnome 2
<barna> tenho usado o mate feliz aki
<nuno_nunes> o gnome 3 eu não uso
<nuno_nunes> pk não gosto
<barna> só sinto falta de uma pesquisa pro programas, mas acho o sistema dele iniciar os programas mil vezes melhor q o dash do unity
<nuno_nunes> eu uso o kde 4 e 5
<nuno_nunes> :D
<barna> gnome 3 é um inferno de usar! confuso até o caroço.
<nuno_nunes> confuso e mal construido
<nuno_nunes> o kde pode ser pesado mas melhor que o gnome 3
<nuno_nunes> :D
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<cryptonit> hi
<astroo-> ola
<cryptonit> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-12
<H3ruS> Noite
<astroo-> ola
<barna> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<astroo-> !long!
<astroo-> ja sabes pede autorizaçao a quem manda sobre o bot
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<bakhtin> bom dia comunidade!
<bakhtin> alguem poderia ter a paciência de me explicar como eu compartilho uma impressora no Samba?
<jaqent> bakhtin: http://stato.blog.br/wordpress/samba-compartilhando-impressoras-e-drivers-for-windows/ <-- aqui explica como fazer. Se tiver alguma dúvida mais específica durante só perguntar aqui
<bakhtin> olá, jagent
<bakhtin> qual é o comando no windows mesmo?
<jaqent> ping
<lynxer10_> bom dia a todos
<aedigital> buenas
<asfelix> Bom dia
<asfelix> alguém aí que saiba bash, pode me dar uma ajuda com este script: http://pastebin.com/eE8M6ZWi ?
<asfelix> se eu executo ele o arquivo é gerado vazio
<asfelix> porém se eu executo cada comando individualmente no terminal, o arquivo é criado com o conteúdo desejado
<asfelix> onde estou errando?
<aedigital> nao retorna nenhum erro?
<aedigital> tem um parenteses a mais na linha 4
<aedigital> senao me engano
<aedigital> nao
<aedigital> tem nao, mas aqui deu erro
<asfelix> aedigital, consegui encontrar a solução, heheheh
<asfelix> aedigital, tenho um alias para o ls, por isso o script não funciona
<asfelix> aedigital, então editei o script e a linha 4 ficou assim: array=($(ls -lh 20151* |awk '{ print $9 }'))
<asfelix> agora está funcionando
<aedigital> k
<brmvb> ola
<brmvb> alguem do brasil?
<xGrind> a maioria
<brmvb> primeira vez que uso isso, massa
<brmvb> alguem ai ja tentou instalar o vmware no ubuntu mate e conseguiu?
<aedigital> nunca tentei
<LeandroLuiz> eu uso o workstation no mint
<LeandroLuiz> basicamente mesma coisa
<brmvb> workstation é um aplicativo?
<brmvb> no ubuntu instalo normal, no mate instala mas n abre
<LeandroLuiz> vmware workstation
<barna> brmvb, qual o erro?
<brmvb> vmware workstation 11 e 12, instalo normalmente... porem tento abrir e nao aparece nada
<brmvb> não sei ao certo se aqui é o local correto de perguntar, mas é que ainda nao encontrei nada na internet
<barna> brmvb, ja tentou abrir pelo terminal?
<brmvb> nao, qual comando uso?
<barna> brmvb, se vc tiver usando ubuntu, sim aki é local!
<brmvb> to usando ubuntu mate 15.10
<brmvb> to gostando muito
<brmvb> enjoado de windows rs
<brmvb> vocês trabalham com TI?
<barna> eu num uso vmware a muuuuuuito tempo, o virtualbox tem me suprido
<barna> mas imagino q seja algo tipo vmware
<barna> o comando
<brmvb> tentei vmware &
<barna> brmvb, na verdade não, trabalho com foto e video. mas como uso computador pro trabalho e gosto de informatica......
<brmvb> aparece outra linha assim: [1] 6136
<barna> e ai o q aconteceu?
<brmvb> massa!
<barna> brmvb, vc sabe usar o pastebin?
<brmvb> to procurando no google como abrir o vmware pelo terminal, perae
<aedigital> executa sem o "&"
<aedigital> e ve se aparece alguma msg de erro no terminal
<brmvb> o terminal respondeu o seguinte: [2]+  Fim da execução com status 1      vmware workstation
<barna> ele num tem um log?
<brmvb> o terminal respondeu o seguinte: [2]+  Fim da execução com status 1      vmware workstation
<LeandroLuiz> tem no /var/log/vmware
<jaqent> tem sim, os logs ficam no /var/log/vmware/hostd-N.log
<jaqent> isso que o LeandroLuiz disse XD
<brmvb> file:///var/log/vmware/vmware-usbarb-738.log
<brmvb> O acesso a /var/log/vmware/vmware-usbarb-738.log foi negado
<brmvb> n abre
<aedigital> tem que executar  usando sudo neh
<brmvb> ja tentei
<brmvb> sudo: /var/log/vmware/vmware-usbarb-738.log: comando não encontrado
<barna> sudo su
<LeandroLuiz> sudo tail
<LeandroLuiz> usa o tail
<LeandroLuiz> pra monitorar o arquivo
<LeandroLuiz> sudo tail -f /var/log/vmware/vmware-usbarb-738.log
<brmvb> abriu
<LeandroLuiz> mas acho que não é esse o arquivo de log principal
<LeandroLuiz> em /var/log/vmware tem mais arquivos de log
<aedigital> brmvb, sudo  vmware no terminal retorna o que?
<brmvb> bruno@buno-INF:~$ sudo tail '/var/log/vmware/vmware-usbarb-738.log'
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: DICT             tag.usbConfig = "devices_usb.htm"
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: DICT         tag.displayConfig = "configvm_display-problems.htm"
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: DICT                 tag.tools = "vmtools.htm"
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: USBArbRuleStore: Loading device rules from '/etc/vmware/usbarb.rules'.
<LeandroLuiz> geralmente o hostd.log
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: VMware USB Arbitration Service Version 14.1.4
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: USBGL: USB Sysfs found at /dev/bus/usb
<LeandroLuiz> o principal
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: USBArb: Attempting to connect to existing arbitrator on /var/run/vmware/usbarbitrator-socket.
<barna> brmvb, PASTEBIN!!!!!
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: SOCKET creating new socket, connecting to /var/run/vmware/usbarbitrator-socket
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: SOCKET connect failed, error 2: No such file or directory
<brmvb> 2016-01-12T12:35:09.814-03:00| usbArb| I120: USBArb: Failed to connect to the existing arbitrator.
<barna> brmvb, PARA!
<brmvb> esse é o log
<LeandroLuiz> huhaueua
<brmvb> oq?
<brmvb> :/
<LeandroLuiz> confere no dir /var/log/vmware
<barna> brmvb, não cole mais 3 linhas no canal!
<LeandroLuiz> quais arquivos tem la
<barna> brmvb, use o pastebin
<brmvb> foi mal n sabia kk
<jaqent> brmvb: normalmente não se posta mais de 3 linhas de uma vez no IRC. Se coloca em um pastebin e passa só o link aqui
<brmvb> http://pastebin.com/2WaUZeWQ
<brmvb> olha ai
<barna> agora sim.
<brmvb> sabem como resolver o lance da vm?
<barna> brmvb, tenta o comando: sudo cat /var/log/vmware/vmware-usbarb-738.log
<barna> e pastebin o resultado
<aedigital> pelo que li no google pode ser necessario instalar um patch
<aedigital> talvez seja melhor usar outro emulador
<barna> vmware é um saco e pesado, por isso uso o vbox
<aedigital> como o virtualbox por exemplo
<brmvb> vbox roda de boa no ubuntu?
<brmvb> vbox no windows é mt instavel
<jaqent> o windows é muito instável
<barna> brmvb, nossa aki roda bem D++++
<aedigital> hehehe
<brmvb> vou baixa isso ai
<brmvb> pensando ate em ser radical e instalar sem dual boot
<brmvb> barna
<brmvb> o segundo log q pediu: http://pastebin.com/NEE5gnpr
<LeandroLuiz> esse log ai não serve
<LeandroLuiz> Log for VMware USB Arbitration Service
<LeandroLuiz> só tem esse?
<brmvb> tem varios logs na pasta do vmware em var/log
<jaqent> brmvb: algum com o nome parecido com hostd-N.log (onde N é um número qualquer)?
<brmvb> nao
<brmvb> vmware-usbarb-3812.log toodos nesse formato
<brmvb> so muda o numero
<jaqent> e não aparece nada quando vc roda o vmware pelo terminal sem adicionar o &?
<brmvb> nada
<brmvb> aparece erro se coloca &
<brmvb> se colocar vmware & aparece o erro: [1] 7918
<jaqent> isso não é  erro, é o PID do processo que vc jogou no background
<brmvb> e se colocar vmware workstation & aparece: [2] 7943
<brmvb> [1]   Fim da execução com status 1      vmware
<jaqent> & no fim do comando você joga ele no background
<brmvb> vou tentar sem &
<brmvb> em ambos comandos ele pula a linha
<brmvb> mas nada ocorre
<jaqent> faz um
<jaqent> ps -aux | grep vmware
<jaqent> ou só
<jaqent> ps -aux
<jaqent> e ve se ele aparece na lista (ou use qualquer gerenciador de processo que quiser)
<jaqent> ou quita
<balrogg_cs> Boa tarde galera, alguem ai ja fez a montagem de RAID1 via mdadm no Ubuntu Server 14.04.3, estou seguindo alguns tutoriais, porém quando chega na parte para configurar o grub dá erro
<shallwe> eita esse xampp pra linux é fogo na bota kkk, consigo importar em qualquer lugar, no servidor online, no windows o meu banco de dados, agora vou importar no xampp do ubuntu da erro no banco !!!
<m0li> balrogg_cs, precisa fornecer mais informações relacionadas com o erro, para ajudar.
<balrogg_cs> eu não estou mais na empresa, amanhã eu pego o erro e informo a voces para me auxiliarem ^^
<m0li> balrogg_cs,  bem, usar um pastebin para relatar o erro.
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<shallwe> boa tarde
<mirqui> fala shallwe :)
<cryptonita> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<cryptonita> Oi
<cryptonita> Ubuntu-br-offtopic é assim?
<jaqent> cryptonita: ou ##ubuntu-br ou ##ubuntu-br-offtopic ou #ubuntu-br-offtopic ou ##.-.##
<cryptonita> Thanks
<jaqent> np
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<m0li> astroo-, hola
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> olá
<astroo-> ola
<shallwe> que saco, xampp no ubuntu ta bugado por algum motivo
<shallwe> vou ter que instalar o apache2 mesmo :(
<shallwe> lá se vai mais memória RAM
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, installa o debian com apache fica melhor :D
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: mas uso ubuntu é debia mesma coisa
<shallwe> eu sempre usei xampp, mas agora ele ta me dando erro na hora de importar um banco de dados, e só da esse erro no xampp do meu ubuntu kkk, no windows ok, e no servidor online ok tb
<shallwe> vou partir pro profissional mesmo apache2, essa não tem erro :)
<nuno_nunes> shallwe, eu no debian podes logo configurar logo :D
<shallwe> nuno_nunes: não entendi o.O
<shallwe> eu até cheguei a pensar que pode ser o ubuntu 15.10 mas está tudo ok, menos o xampp meio doido
<shallwe> pronto mais fácil impossível a instalação, com apenas 1 linha de comando :)
<shallwe> agora vamos ao mysql
<shallwe> kkk hoje ta fogo, nem mariaDB consigo instalar, e olha que estou fazendo uma instalação no ubuntu 15.10 onde estou seguindo o tutorial
<shallwe> é tutorial meia boca kk, já descobri o erro :)
<cryptonita> who
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-13
<shallwe> vcs acreditam que o login root por default do phpmyadmin é phpmyadmin WTF o.O kkk demorei quase 1h pra descobrir isso
<H3ruS> shallwe: o.O
<H3ruS> como ?
<H3ruS> kkkkk
<shallwe> H3ruS: já era, já resolvi :)
<shallwe> a gente apanha um pouco mas se acha, agora sim tudo 100%, larguei de mão esse phpmyaadmin muito limitado e só dá erro no ubuntu o.O
<hggdh> phpmyadmin (re)cria as configurações em /etc, deixando um futuro upgrade mais complicado (já que upgrades normalmente tentam actualizar as configurações)
<H3ruS> eu usava antes do phpmyadmin ... realmente fica muito facil
<H3ruS> mas ... dps para fazer up .. e tenso
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> bom dia galera
<aedigital> buenas
<shallwe> que coincidência todos os dias aparece pra mim 50 usuários
<aedigital> ah
<aedigital> eh que estao fixos aqui
<aedigital> :P
<aedigital> 50 usuarios usando bnc
<shallwe> então eu tb estou kkkk
<aedigital> hehehe
<Daekdroom> sdds #ubuntu-br de 100+ usuários
<shallwe> Daekdroom: olá
<aedigital> Daekdroom,  vixe
<shallwe> 100+ delongas
<aedigital> Daekdroom, quando isto?
<shallwe> pq só tem 50
<Daekdroom> 2008-2009
<aedigital> ah ta
<Daekdroom> Quando o ecossistema Ubuntu-BR ainda era movimentado.
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> quando o irc ainda era movimentado neh
<shallwe> o site principal saiu do ar
<shallwe> que lástima :(
<aedigital> anram
<Daekdroom> A FreeNode tem cada vez mais usuários, aedigital
<aedigital> hoje em dia eh tudo via whatsapp, skype
<Daekdroom> E inclusive se tornou a maior rede de IRC em usuários ativos.
<aedigital> Daekdroom, mas com pessoal de fora do brasil entao
<Daekdroom> Claro.
<aedigital> pois eh
<shallwe> claro o br pq o ubuntu normal tem quase 2 mil pessoas kkkk
<aedigital> Daekdroom, me lembro em 2004
<shallwe> acabei de conferir
<aedigital> soh o slackware-br tinha mais de  50 usuarios facil
<shallwe> 1840
<aedigital> certo
<shallwe> vcs não tem noção do que é isso, é texto que não acaba mais kkkk
<Daekdroom> Mas é parte culpa do próprio desânimo com o Ubuntu também.
<Daekdroom> Me lembro que em dia de lançamento de versão do Ubuntu, o #ubuntu-release-party enchia de gente perguntando se já tinha saído. No último lançamento que frequentei o canal, ele estava morto.
<aedigital> dificil analisar sem ter contato com muitas pessoas que trabalhem na area de info
<aedigital> para mim
<aedigital> o maior problema eh que o irc no brasil virou coisa de dinossauro
<aedigital> as pessoas soh querem saber de whatsapp
<aedigital> facebook
<shallwe> aedigital: verdade, lá fora como falei tem muita gente canal oficial quase 2 mil
<aedigital> e quando muito um skype
<shallwe> isso se torna até impossível dar um suporte lá
<aedigital> shallwe, anram
<shallwe> um canal irc com 300 pessoa já é insano imagina 2000 kkk
<aedigital> verdade
<shallwe> maior pena foi o site que saiu do ar, o forum ainda era movimentado
<aedigital> me lembro quando eu ajudava o pessoal
<aedigital> nos canais da brasnet
<shallwe> brasnet kkk essa é velha hein
<aedigital> era um sufoco quando tinha 50, 60 pessoas ja
<LeandroLuiz> lembro de vc e do megatron
<LeandroLuiz> entre outros
<LeandroLuiz> staimeer
<LeandroLuiz> hamcore
<aedigital> isto
<aedigital> shallwe, velha eh pouco
<aedigital> hehehe
<aedigital> LeandroLuiz, pois eh
<aedigital> as vezes 10, 15 pessoas falando ao mesmo tempo
<aedigital> pedindo ajuda, varias brigas
<LeandroLuiz> era legal
<aedigital> anram
<LeandroLuiz> o site do Sidney me ajudava demais
<aedigital> no fim era bem divertido
<aedigital> LeandroLuiz, yeap
<LeandroLuiz> muita coisa la
<LeandroLuiz> gkrellm
<aedigital> ele eh muito caprichoso, detalhista
<LeandroLuiz> fluxbox
<LeandroLuiz> coisas pra bitchx
<aedigital> mas me lembro que la pelas idas de 2005
<aedigital> o irc br ja estava entrando em decadencia
<LeandroLuiz> sim
<LeandroLuiz> antes disso já dava sinais
<aedigital> na epoca muita gente  tinha migrado para o msn
<aedigital> e  soh foi piorando
<LeandroLuiz> fora a inveja tb
<LeandroLuiz> briga demais
<aedigital> anram
<aedigital> tinnha de tudo
<LeandroLuiz> destruiu o negocio
<LeandroLuiz> ninguém querendo hospedar irc mais
<aedigital> yeah
<LeandroLuiz> antes tinha apoio até das telecoms
<LeandroLuiz> ctbc
<LeandroLuiz> telemar na epoca
<aedigital> sem condicoes, era ataque todos os dias
<LeandroLuiz> também
<LeandroLuiz> mas começou a comprometer a estrutura
<aedigital> nao tinha rede que aguentasse
<LeandroLuiz> eles saíram fora
<LeandroLuiz> não compensava
<aedigital> yeah
<LeandroLuiz> manter um serviço que quase não dava retorno financeiro
<LeandroLuiz> comprometendo o que dava dinheiro
<aedigital> mas eh que nem digo
<aedigital> tudo passa
<LeandroLuiz> aedigital: lembro de um cara que tinha uma lotérica
<LeandroLuiz> lá no #gnulinux
<LeandroLuiz> lembra dele?
<aedigital> ah
<aedigital> era o celsojp
<LeandroLuiz> esqueci o nome
<LeandroLuiz> o nick
<aedigital> algo assim
<aedigital> senao me engano
<aedigital> eu lembro de quem voce ta falando
<LeandroLuiz> acho que é algo assim msm
<LeandroLuiz> celso
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> gente fina
<LeandroLuiz> tinha o pirata da rede
<LeandroLuiz> viciado em filme
<aedigital> hehehe
<shallwe> puxa vcs são velhos hein o.O
<aedigital> eu sou
<aedigital> alias desde os meus 15, 16 anos que eu sou velho
<aedigital> :)
<shallwe> é verdade que gente de mais idade não joga jogos ?
<LeandroLuiz> eu comecei cedo
<LeandroLuiz> não sou tão velho
<aedigital> shallwe, eh como tudo na vida isto ae
<aedigital> tem os que jogam
<shallwe> kkkkk
<aedigital> e tem os que nao jogam
<aedigital> tem gosto para tudo
<shallwe> to ligado tava só tirando uma onde :)
<aedigital> shallwe, toh ligado
<shallwe> acho que aqui só restaram os mais velhos
<aedigital> mas de certa forma, na brincadeira  saiu meio que uma realidade
<shallwe> eu tenho 3 anos a mais do que aquele homem que foi pro céu quando morreu
<aedigital> acredito que as pessoas conforme a idade avancam, realmente deixam de jogar games
<asfelix> shallwe, eu estou chegando aos 40 e ainda jogo (videogame, claro)
<shallwe> o tal de messias não me vem a cabeça o nome dela agora
<shallwe> eu jogo as vezes mas só velharia kkk emuladores da minha época, snes, nintendo etc as vezes antes de dormir no nintendo ds :)
<aedigital> shallwe, jesus?
<shallwe> aedigital: issso, sempre esqueço o nome desse cara
<eloi_carneiro> como assim deixa de jogar? agora nesse final de ano peguei o diablo 3 pra jogar
<aedigital> shallwe, ah ta
<aedigital> a lenda
<eloi_carneiro> o problema é quando a rotina de trabalho volta, dai não dá tanto tempo
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> eloi_carneiro: eu já joguei diablo 3 com meu sobrinho
<shallwe> mas chegou a me dar sono kkk todas as vezes que joguei
<eloi_carneiro> é nostalgico
<shallwe> prefiro um megaman 3
<eloi_carneiro> eu estou querendo comprar o rock smith
<aedigital> river raid owns
<aedigital> :P
<shallwe> aedigital: bom aí não sou tão velho assim kkkk
<eloi_carneiro> e comprar um guitarra pra ver se finalmente aprendo :D
<aedigital> hahahahaha
<eloi_carneiro> river raid é o do avião em atari?
<eloi_carneiro> joguei no video game do meu pai, quando era muleque
<aedigital> eloi_carneiro, isto
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<aedigital> era da hora
<aedigital> eu vejo estes jogos de hoje em dia
<aedigital> eh legal, mas tem tantas opcoes
<aedigital> detalhes
<shallwe> agora jogo que não intendo é o league of legends, eu não sou casado só juntado, mas a patroa vive jogando isso quando tem tempo kkkk
<aedigital> que na minha opiniao no fim acabam tirando um pouco da graca do jogo
<LeandroLuiz> eu tenho um problema de falta de comprometimento com jogos
<LeandroLuiz> talvez não seja só com jogos
<eloi_carneiro> aedigital, depende
<shallwe> ela agora fez um clan isso né? só das garotas
<LeandroLuiz> mas acabo abandonando
<aedigital> LeandroLuiz, hehehehe, me parece bom isto
<LeandroLuiz> parando de jogar dps de pouco tempo
<eloi_carneiro> aedigital, tem jogo que precisa dos graficos
<LeandroLuiz> comprei um console uma vez
<LeandroLuiz> joguei 1 semana
<LeandroLuiz> dps abandonei
<LeandroLuiz> e vendi
<eloi_carneiro> aedigital, mas os jogos mais simples estão saindo apenas para smartphone
<aedigital> LeandroLuiz, hehehe
<aedigital> eloi_carneiro, eh mesmo
<LeandroLuiz> as veze penso em comprar um pc pra jogar
<aedigital> agora ateh os  celulares  funcionam como mini-consoles
<LeandroLuiz> acho que não abandonaria pq não usaria só pra jogar
<shallwe> LeandroLuiz: eu tenho um wii, uma vez quase instalei linux nele
<shallwe> uso na sala pra olhar youtube :)
<LeandroLuiz> shallwe: wii é legal?
<shallwe> e claro rodar os emuladores kkkk
<eloi_carneiro> em novembro o meu sobrinho ganhou um tablet, adivinha o que ele faz? só joga
<shallwe> é aquele que tem tipo um controle remoto que vc balança
<asfelix> confesso que uso mais meu PS3 para netflix, youtube e DVD's
<aedigital> ha uns anos atras comprei um wii
<shallwe> tem um linux pra ele, mas claro o hardware é bem limitado
<eloi_carneiro> smartphone e tablet de hoje são os snes e mega drive de antigamente
<aedigital> joguei uns 2 meses alguns jogos ae cansei
<eloi_carneiro> desde criança até adulto se diverte
<aedigital> e dei para meus sobrinhos
<asfelix> a ultima vez que joguei foi mês passado, porque estava de férias do trampo.
<LeandroLuiz> eu jogo no linux mas unico jogo que tenho é aquele star wars knights of the old republic II the sith lords
<LeandroLuiz> comprei na steam
<shallwe> aedigital: não faz isso cara, ai quando eles vierem te incomodar toca eles no wii que ta na sua sala kkk comigo sempre funciona
<aedigital> shallwe, hahahahaha
<shallwe> vc sempre tem que ter algo pra jogar nas crianças :)
<aedigital> mas eh para jogar com as criancas
<shallwe> isso tb
<aedigital> e nao "jogar nas criancas"
<eloi_carneiro> LeandroLuiz, roda legal no linux?
<aedigital> :P
<LeandroLuiz> eloi_carneiro: bem legal.. bem otimizado..
<LeandroLuiz> eloi_carneiro: recomendo
<shallwe> por mim que adoooro criança eu jogaria tudo nelas mesmo kkk sai pra lá satanas
<LeandroLuiz> eloi_carneiro: excelente jogo, porém antigo..
<aedigital> hahahahaha
<LeandroLuiz> mas muita gente joga até hoje
<LeandroLuiz> pela qualidade
<shallwe> LeandroLuiz: não conheço esse
<LeandroLuiz> shallwe: recomendo
<LeandroLuiz> é um rpg
<LeandroLuiz> tipo fallout
<LeandroLuiz> do mundo de star wars
<LeandroLuiz> bem parecido com fallout
<shallwe> nunca joguei fallout
<LeandroLuiz> fallout é foda
<LeandroLuiz> mto bom
<eloi_carneiro> mas com sabres de luz
<eloi_carneiro> rsrs
<shallwe> é nativo isso pra linux?
<eloi_carneiro> senão me engano quando a lucasfilms vendeu os direitos para a disney
<eloi_carneiro> as empresas que desenvolveram os jogos
<eloi_carneiro> disponibilizaram o código fonte
<shallwe> eu acho que cheguei a jogar alguma coisa no DOS :)
<eloi_carneiro> de alguns jogos da franquia
<aedigital> :P
<shallwe> prince of persia isso né?
<aedigital> dos owns
<shallwe> claro, doom, quake
<shallwe> não é a toa que esses gráficos estão voltando, vejo vários jogos com gráficos de 8bits
<eloi_carneiro> shallwe, eu tenho vários jogos indie, comprados na steam com estilo 8bits
<shallwe> 8bits forever :)
<eloi_carneiro> são bons para passar o tempo
<shallwe> eu programo em assembler pra nintendinho alguma coisa kkk muito doido
<shallwe> é incrível de pensar que o nintendinho rodava com som e tudo gráficos, controles etc tudo isso em apenas 1.7MHZ
<shallwe> veja bem eu falei MHZ não Giga kkk
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<shallwe> acho que até uma cafeteira é mais rápida que um nintendinho kkk
<eloi_carneiro> o que me esta impressionando agora são os processadores ARM
<shallwe> arm é o futuro
<eloi_carneiro> sim
<shallwe> só olhar os celulares
<shallwe> os gráficos que já fazem dos jogos
<shallwe> vc liga na tv full hd e fica perfeito
<eloi_carneiro> mas se vc ver a história parecia que os processadores risc tinha morrido
<eloi_carneiro> e agora estão voltando com força total
<shallwe> eu to louco pra comprar um raspberry pi zero mas não acho em lugar nenhum
<eloi_carneiro> estava vendo até um notebook com processador ARM pra comprar e fazer uns testes, mas pelo que eu vi
<eloi_carneiro> não temos muitas opções aqui no brasil
<shallwe> por isso que deves ir de raspberry pi :)
<eloi_carneiro> e as que tem, é o chromebook
<eloi_carneiro> que é um parto instalar o ubuntu nele
<eloi_carneiro> falando nisso, o ubuntu esta com suporte legal a ARM?
<shallwe> boa pergunta, já vi ele rodar em rasp pi mas faz tempo
<shallwe> e tava rodando mal kkk bem lento
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<aedigital> buenas
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<aedigital> yeap
<aedigital> na correria
<mirqui> blza , então está tudo bem :)
<mirqui> aqui tbm tudo tranquilo
<aedigital> :)
<Saulo> ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-16-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,7GiB, 65,4% free ** Disk: Total: 440,3GiB, 67,5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet **
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa tarde
<PauloHNeves> alguem ai pra me ajudar com uma coisa aqui
<Elfon> PauloHNeves: poste sus dúvida e aguarde que quem souber responde
<PauloHNeves> tava aqui testando o lubuntu 15.10 no modo pendrive,e notei que nao tem som,como resolver isso
<aedigital> acho que tem que inicialmente verificar se o servico alsa esta inicializado
<Elfon> PauloHNeves: não tenho muita experiência...mas antes verifique se os controles de volume estão ok pra depois verificar alguma coisa nos drives de som
<PauloHNeves> mas nem aparece o simbolo de do,pra aumentar o volume,isso so da na versao 15.10,pois uso a 14.04 e o som ta normal
<PauloHNeves> som
<aedigital> PauloHNeves, executa: alsamixer
<aedigital> no terminal e me diz o que o sistema retorna
<PauloHNeves> Card: HDA Intel HDMI │ Chip: Intel Haswell HDMI
<aedigital> hummm
<aedigital> nao apareceu um mixer com varios controles de volume?
<PauloHNeves> aparece 3,mas ta zero,e nao consigo aumentar
<PauloHNeves>  < S/PDIF >S/PDIF 1 S/PDIF 2
<aedigital> acho que os modulos (drivers) da  placa de som nao foram inicializados
<aedigital> me cola no pvt
<aedigital> a saida do comando: lsmod
<vinicius> olá
<vinicius> tem alguem por aqui
<vinicius> Alguem pode me dar uma Luz estou tentando fazer qualquer update no linuxmiint 17.2 esta aparecendo isso
<vinicius> E: Não foi possível obter trava /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Recurso temporariamente indisponível)
<vinicius> E: Não foi possível obter acesso exclusivo ao directório de administração (/var/lib/dpkg/), outro processo está a utilizá-lo?
<vinicius> como consigo corrigir ? Ja reiniciar o sistema e nada.
<vinicius> Desde Já Obrigada a Todos.
<asfelix> vinicius, isso ocorre porque o sistema já está com um processo de atualização rodando em segundo plano
<vinicius> entendo tem como cancelar
<asfelix> há algum tempo não uso o mint, mas presumo que você esteja tentando atualizar via terminal
<vinicius> botao direito em cima do icone e sair
<vinicius> isso
<vinicius> tentei mas empaquei
<asfelix> veja na barra de notificações que provavelmente há um icone de atualização
<PauloHNeves> isso ocorre quando o sistema esta atualizando e desliga bruscamente
<vinicius> teve uma queda de energia aqui sim
<vinicius> vou ter que reinstalar o Mint
<vinicius> cancelei o icone agora sim
<vinicius> ta tranquilo
<PauloHNeves> reinicie o sistema e depois rode apt-get clean apt-get autoclean apt-get autoremove
<PauloHNeves> depois reinicia e roda sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vinicius> blz vou tentar obg
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<jaqent> tarde
<mirqui> blza , tudo bem ?
<jaqent> sempre
<Saulo> ** OS: Linux 4.2.0-16-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "wily" 15.10 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 350 @ 2.27GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 933MHz ** RAM: Physical: 3,7GiB, 65,4% free ** Disk: Total: 440,3GiB, 67,5% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel MID ** Ethernet: Qualcomm Atheros AR8152 v1.1 Fast Ethernet **
<hggdh> Saulo: por favor, sem estes longos posts com detalhes do teu computador
<Saulo> hggdh: ok.
<Saulo> desculpe.
<hggdh> Saulo: np
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem precisa de suporte aqui
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<m0li> astroo-, ola
<astroo-> m0li  ola
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-14
<lord_daemon> quem ta conseguindo acessar CEF?
<lord_daemon> sem java
<lord_daemon> nao estou conseguindo instalar a biblioteca libnss3-tools
<lord_daemon> e depois inatalar warsaw
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<lord_daemon> quem acessa cef com ubuntu?
<SeuTio> acessai vosso site com o uso de um browser, jovem gafanhoto
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<shallwe> olá ubuntulog bom dia
<Diguinho> Sou iniciante em ubuntu alguem tem alguem tem algumas dicas de tutoriais?
<hggdh> AVISO AOS NAVEGANTES: para aqueles ainda usando Vivid (15.04): suporte para o 15.04 termina em 2016-02-04. Upgrade é possível apenas para o 15.10.
<shallwe> eu to doido pra que sair o 16.04, ai sim instalo sem medo, suporte por um booooom tempo
<Elfon> Pessoal, pra sair do ambiente gráfico e mudar para o modo texto é só dar um init 3?
<shallwe> Elfon: olá
<shallwe> vc pode abrir outro modo texto somente sem sair do grafico
<shallwe> com Ctrl + Alt + F4 por exemplo
<shallwe> e CTRL + ALT + F7 pra voltar ao normal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa tarde
<PauloHNeves> alguém ai sabe sobre redes
<asfelix> PauloHNeves, qual sua dúvida?
<PauloHNeves> queria saber se tem possibilidade de alguém estar pegando dados que trafegam da minha casa a torre de internet,uso internet via rádio
<jaqent> PauloHNeves: sim
<jaqent> Possível sim, provável não.
<asfelix> PauloHNeves, sim, isso é possível, porém muito pouco provável que alguém faça isso
<PauloHNeves> obrigado
<asfelix> PauloHNeves, muito trabalho para pouco benefício
<jaqent> a não ser que vc seja o Paulo Coelho trocando o manuscrito do próximo livro com a editora por email :P
<jaqent> falando sério o asfelix tem razão é muito trampo e muito gasto
<PauloHNeves> rsrsrsrsrs
<PauloHNeves> eu sempre tenho isso de querer sempre o mais seguro,não gosto de ser monitorado ou espionado
<jaqent> Gosto do jeito como vc pensa :)
<jaqent> Hj em dia o que mais escuto é na linha de 'Eu não tenho nada pra esconder, não sou criminoso'
<asfelix> PauloHNeves e jaqent eu também me preocupo com privacidade, mas sinceramente não sei o que eu tenho que interessaria a terceiros
<asfelix> jaqent, levando pelo outro extremo eu sempre ouço um monte de privacidade, dai o cara vai lá e publica tudo o que faz no Facebook
<jaqent> asfelix: tem essa tb, mas ai não tem muito o que fazer quando a pessoa escolhe se expor.
<jaqent> Particularmente eu acredito que a internet deveria ser assim como na vida real, vc vai andando em um centro de alguma cidade e vc até escuta partes de conversa de outras pessoas (ou conversas inteiras) mas vc não sabe quem a pessoa é (tipo documento, endereço, nomes)
<jaqent> Se a pessoa que andar falando o nome completo, endereço, onde estuda ou trabalha por ai é meio que um problema dela. Eu só acho que mesmo que a gente não tenha nada a esconder nem tudo que a gente faz deveria ser público ou de livre acesso. A não ser que a gente deliberadamente decida isso
<PauloHNeves> acho sacanagem os cara colocar os cpf da gente em site,como aquele que tinha,não sei se ele ainda existe
<asfelix> jaqent, gostei da analogia
<jaqent> PauloHNeves: o tudosobretodos.se?
<jaqent> asfelix: valeu, eu acho :)
<PauloHNeves> isso
<jaqent> ainda funciona só que tá com geoblock em ip do Brasil
<asfelix> jaqent, então é só usar o tor para acessar
<PauloHNeves> achei aqui,ta abrindo normal,pura sacanagem esse negocio
<jaqent> asfelix: sim, qualquer proxy free passa por cima
<jaqent> ao menos tava assim quando eu fiu ver
<jaqent> *fui ver a última vez
<shallwe> qual é a sala de off-topic mesmo?
<jaqent> PauloHNeves: isso é meio complicado tipo qualquer pessoa que tem um domínio .br ativo tem os dados disponíveis pra qualquer um no registro.br
<shallwe> eu queria perguntar no off-topic o que a igreja falaria sobre os ets, será que ela diria que seria tb criação de deus?
<jaqent> shallwe: várias, eu não lembro elas mas é ubuntu-br-offtopic com # e com ## e outras
<shallwe> a sim vlw
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<wk> exit
<cilu> alguém consegue instalar o cowpatty no ubuntu?
<asfelix> cilu, qual é o erro?
<cilu> não aparece no software center. depois do download do ficheiro não consigo instalar
<cilu> é *.tgz
<cilu> depois de descompactar, corro o install e não avança
<asfelix> cilu, tar zxfv cowpatty-****.tgz (no lugar dos asteriscos vc coloca qual a versão que vc baixou)
<asfelix> cilu, cd cowpatty-****/
<cilu> no terminal na pasta de download?
<asfelix> cilu, make cowpatty
<asfelix> cilu, sudo cp cowpatty /usr/bin
<asfelix> cilu, na pasta em que você fez o download...
<asfelix> cilu, mas para funcionar, antes disso vc tem que ter instalado o libssl-dev e também o libpcap0.8-dev
<cilu> depois do download extraí e dentro da pasta cowpatty encontro varios files. Acho que é preciso compilar e não sei avançar daqui
<cilu> ja tenho os lib* instalados
<asfelix> cilu, logo acima eu passei o passo-a-passo
<cilu> obrigado. Se nao consegui vou tentar correr o kali por flash drive. obrigado
<cilu> Vou mesmo tentar pelo kali. Obrigado asfelix
<asfelix> cilu, veja este link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=913318
<cilu> valew!!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<m0li> ola astroo-
<astroo-> ola
<Paulo> oi
<Paulo> boa noite
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-15
<H3ruS> Hello everyone
<astroo-> hello
<H3ruS> astroo-: Hey man
<H3ruS> \o
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<oliverio> bom dia!
<Elfon> PEssoal, alguém aí usa o EncFS com cryptkeeper? Não consigo compartilhar a pasta pelo samba
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<decrypt> bom dia
<subzero> alguem aqui usa o ubuntu 15.10?
<aedigital> certamente que sim
<aedigital> eu  toh com uma "variante" chamada lubuntu
<fabioaz> subzero,  por enquanto sim
<subzero> aedigital, também estou usando o lubuntu
<subzero> mais é a mesma coisa
<aedigital> yeap
<subzero> to com um problema no skype, não consigo ouvir nem sei se estão me ouvindo.
<subzero> o resto do audio do pc roda normal, vlc, flash, qmmp
<subzero> alguém pode me dar um help?
<aedigital> entendi
<subzero> aedigital, ja teve esse problema?
<aedigital> eu ateh instalei  o skype aqui, mas  raramente uso
<aedigital> e tb aqui nao uso
<subzero> um
<aedigital> microfone, camera, etc
<subzero> aedigital, eu comprei 1 plano do skype
<subzero> america latina ilimitada
<subzero> fixo
<subzero> 19 r$
<aedigital> desativei no setup da bios a placa de som
<aedigital> entendi
<subzero> ai pensei q dava pra configurar o skype pra usar no meu ata via sip
<subzero> mais pelo q entendi o skype cobra 5 euros mensais
<subzero> pra poder usar sip
<aedigital> ae complicou
<aedigital> hehehe
<subzero> sim
<subzero> ai unico jeito é usando o soft deles
<subzero> pra fazer ligação
<subzero> mais to sem cel aqui
<subzero> pra instalar
<subzero> e o pc so ta rodando linux
<aedigital> anram
<subzero> aedigital, o preço achei barato
<subzero> 19 r$ fixo ilimitado
<subzero> toda america latina
<subzero> bem vantajoso
<aedigital> sim
<subzero> mais pensei q poderia usar sip
<subzero> ai seria perfeito
<aedigital> mas estes 5 a mais
<aedigital> que enrolou tudo neh
<aedigital> e tb a necessidade de configurar no linux
<subzero> sim
<subzero> 5 euros mensais
<subzero> so pra poder usar via sip
<subzero> achei um roubo
<aedigital> hehehe
<subzero> o euro acho q ta mais de 4 r$
<subzero> daria uns 20 e pouco
<subzero> + 19 euros
<subzero> o plano da compahia aqui
<subzero> é 39 r$ ilimitado fixo brasil
<subzero> e nao preciso de internet
<aedigital> :\
<subzero> aedigital, se soubesse que pra usar sip
<subzero> teria q pagar 5 euros
<subzero> nem assinaria
<aedigital> yeah, era/eh melhor nem assinar sendo desta forma
<subzero> sim
<subzero> mais fácil pedir um telefone fixo
<subzero> com pacote mensal ilimitado
<subzero> kk
<aedigital> hehehe
<subzero> agora nem sei oq faço
<subzero> o menos mal
<subzero> q foi 19 r$
<subzero> haha
<subzero> Dead_Thinker, ja teve problemas com o skype no ubuntu?
<aedigital> melhor eh cancelar o mais rapido possivel creio eu
<aedigital> ah nao ser
<aedigital> que  tenha extrema  necessidade de  usar o servico com urgencia
<subzero> pior
<subzero> q tinha q ligar hj
<subzero> até as 14
<subzero> ;~
<subzero> eu vou tentar da um jeito
<subzero> e quando acabar cancelo
<subzero> ja ta pago 1 mes
<aedigital> anram
<subzero> https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/dica/Solucionando-problema-de-som-do-Skype-no-Ubuntu
<Ferrhcp> Opa, boa tarde.
<Ferrhcp> alguém aqui manja de nginx?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Elfon> Alguém já comeu pipoca sem casca?
<Dead_Thinker> wat
<Elfon> Dead_Thinker: experimentei uma pipopca sem pele (casca)....caraca...é muito show
<Elfon> provavelmente deve ser o tipo de milho...sem aquelas peles agarrando nos dentes....hahahaha
<Elfon> Pessoal, não consigo acessar pastas compartilhadas via samba numa vm....estão configuradas em modo bridge...o q pode ser?
<barna-> Elfon, ja te ajudo, 1 seg
<Elfon> barna-: tá muito estranho
<Elfon> as vm em modo bridge não possuem um ip no roteador
<barna-> Elfon, bridge de onde? ethX, wifi, o q?
<barna-> tipo, bridge = ponte, ele vai fazer uma monte de uma interface real, pra uma interface virtual. vc tem direcionar pra interface real conectada na rede onde vc ta conectado, o roteador vai "achar" q é uma maquina real e vai lhe fornecer um ip.
<Elfon> barna-: Wi fi ==> wlan0
<barna-> Elfon, e é essa rede q ta com o samba?
<barna-> ps, vbox?
<Elfon> barna-: sim...rodo a vm no note com wi fi
<Elfon> virtualbox :)
<barna-> massa. e o bridge ta apontando pro wlan0?
<Elfon> aí era pro roteador do wi fi achar uma máquina e colocar o ip...mas ela não aparece na lista de clientes
<Elfon> lista de clientes no roteador wi fi
<Elfon> sim...o bridge tá no wlan0
<barna-> salvo engano, quando vc só selecionar o bridge ele aponta pra eth0
<Elfon> aaté alterei o modo promíscuo pra permitir tudo
<Elfon> acho q é por isso (não aparecer com um ip no roteador) que não acesso as pastas compartilhadas
<Elfon> deve ser pau em algo
<Elfon> barna-: faz idéia?
<barna-> voltei
<barna-> meu servidor morreu!
<barna-> :(
<LeandroLuiz> agora é velar
<barna-> Elfon, qual OS vc ta usando no guest?
<Elfon> ROSA ==> derivado do mandriva
<barna-> ainda bem q tenho alguns OS de segurança, mas agora vou precisar reconfigurar um tanto de coisas.
<Elfon> ele tá com o firewall desabilitado
<barna-> Elfon, nunca usei, num sei como se conecta na rede por ele, mas ele ta requisitando ip ao roteador?
<Elfon> bom....como verifica isso?
<barna-> oq o OS guest vai identificar uma placa de rede eth0 e se conectar nela, o vbox q joga dessa placa virtual pra wlan0
<barna-> Elfon, ai é contigo meu caro, eu só domino ubuntu e debian derivados.
<barna-> muito provavelmente o problema está no seu OS guest.
<Elfon> barna-: vou ligar o ubuntu que tenho numa outra vm
<barna-> blz
<barna-> estou aki, depois q terminar com vc vou "re-construir" meu servidor.
<barna-> Elfon, alguma novidade?
<Elfon> nada
<barna-> Elfon, o q acontece no ubuntu gest?
<nuno_nunes> boa noite
<nuno_nunes> alguem esta com duvidas
<nuno_nunes> :D
<Elfon> barna-: vlw cara....vou deixar pra segunda :)
<barna-> blz, Elfon qualquer coisa chama ae!
<Elfon> vlw
<barna-> ps, eu tenho vaaaaaarias vms usando bridge.
<Elfon> to indo
<Elfon> bom fds a todos
<Elfon> fui
<barna-> inclusive pra testes de pxe
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<Guest50185> oi
<astroo-> ola
<Guest50185> g
<Guest50185> tudo bem?
<astroo-> tudo e tu?
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-16
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa noite
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest67190> Ola
<Guest67190> Novidades?
<AndChat464025> Dia
<AndChat464025> !ping
<lubotu2> pong!
<merlim> bom dia!
<barna-> dia merlim
<merlim> bom dia barna
<merlim> fala lá no ##.-.##
<Genibra> Alguem on?
<barna-> Genibra, eu
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<Saulo> HAUHUAHAUHUAHUAHUAHUAHUA
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2016-01-17
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte :)
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<PauloHNeves> oi
<PauloHNeves> boa tarde
<dandrade> Ola alguem programa, php, css?
<jaqent> dandrade: já tentou o ##php-br
<nuno_nunes> boa noite alguem precisa de suporte :)
<mirqui> boa tarde noite :)
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<bgr_> ols
<bgr_> alguem on?
<astroo-> ola eu sempre
<bgr_> e o seu projeto ?
<astroo-> na mesma a espera que haver programaçao dentro de semanas
<bgr_> que tipo de desenvolvimento vc precisa?
<astroo-> sempre so programadores herois de povos ou pura fama ou ambos
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-09
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<max01> Nosfa
<converge> alguem recomenda esse livro sobre git ? https://novatec.com.br/livros/introgithub/
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-10
<Emanuel> Oi
<Emanuel> Boa noite
<Emanuel> Alguém aqui já precisou mover o /var de um 16.04 LTS para um outro device?
<Emanuel> Oi?
<Emanuel> ...
<astroo-> ola
<Emanuel> Alguém aqui já precisou mover o /var de um 16.04 LTS para um outro device?
<astroo-> da uns 15 minutos pela possivel resposta de alguem
<hggdh> Emanuel: como assim?
<hggdh> Emanuel: *copiar* /var de um filesystem para outro?
<Emanuel> Eu criei uma instância EC2 na AWS e montei nela um disco
<Emanuel> Faço isso há anos do mesmo jeito, mas é minha primeira vez com 16.04
<Emanuel> Copio todo o /var para o novo disco montado no /mnt
<Emanuel> depois acrescento o ponto de montagem no fstab já apontando para o /var
<Emanuel> dou um rm -rf no /var
<Emanuel> crio o diretório de novo e dou um reboot
<Emanuel> Simples assim
<Emanuel> Dessa maneira o /var fica em um disco à parte
<Emanuel> Mas no 16.04 LTS está aparecendo um monte de mensagens do tipo:
<hggdh> aparte do rm -rf /var, deveria funcionar, desde que o novo disco seja montado no boot
<Emanuel> cp: cannot open '/var/lib/lxcfs/cgroup/devices/user.slice/devices.allow' for reading: Permission denied
<Emanuel> Mesmo eu sendo root
<Emanuel> A cópia não está indo
<hggdh> o que um 'ls -l' desde path mostra?
<Emanuel> Eu usei um FIND e ele dá conta de uns 1000 arquivos faltando
<Emanuel> parece que está relacionado a uma feature que nasceu no 15
<Emanuel> Container
<Emanuel> LXC
<hggdh> bem, vários arquivos sob /var são temporários, re-gerados a cada boot
<hggdh> está lxc e/ou lxd instalado(s)
<hggdh> ?
<Emanuel> Então, eu não sei nem o que é... rsrsrsrsrsrsrs
<Emanuel> Sinceramente, está vindo na instalação padrão da AWS
<Emanuel> E olha que mexo com Linux desde 1998. Mas minha praia é sistemas e BD
<Emanuel> O que é isso?
<hggdh> o arquivo mostrado é write-only para o root
<hggdh> logo, falhará em leitura...
<hggdh> Emanuel: o que dá erro é a copia, correcto?
<Emanuel> Hummm... entendi
<Emanuel> Sim, cópia
<Emanuel> para fazer o procedimento
<Emanuel> tentei um rsync -a e não foi
<Emanuel> tentei um cp -rfx
<Emanuel> também não resolveu
<hggdh> OK. Primeiro, *não* remova o /var antigo, mas re-nomeie-o
<Emanuel> o rsync deixou de levar o /var/lib/dpkg...
<Emanuel> aí parou o apt-get
<Emanuel> ok
<hggdh> Emanuel: não vai funcionar, ponto. As permissões deste arquivo em particular proibem a leitura
<Emanuel> Estou recriando a instância do zero de novo
<Emanuel> ok
<hggdh> Emanuel: esta é uma ideia melhor. /var é um mount point critico para o sistema
<Emanuel> ok
<Emanuel> correto
<Emanuel> O que vc me sugere?
<hggdh> re-cria a instancia com o tamanho desejado
<Emanuel> ok
<Emanuel> did
<Emanuel> Estou no ssh
<Emanuel> root
<hggdh> então está pronto, não?
<Emanuel> positivo e operante
<Emanuel> Alias estou lendo que esse LXC tem a ver com virtualização. Não posso desinstalá-lo?
<hggdh> pode (se já está instalado).
<hggdh> sudo apt-get --purge remove lxc lxd
<Emanuel> Sem desinstalá-lo, o que vc ía me sugerir?
<hggdh> esqueça-o. Se não estás a usar lxc/lxd, não há impacto em deixa-los instalados
<Emanuel> Mas são os diretórios deles que estão apresentando as mensagens de erro
<Emanuel> Bom, mas vamos em frente.
<hggdh> Emanuel: se já estás a rodar uma nova instancia, com disco maior, não há necessidade de realocar /var
<Emanuel> Não está no disco maior. Criei uma instância nova. O disco padrão do / tem 16 GB. Coloquei um disco EBS de 100 GB e preciso colocar o /var nele.
<hggdh> por que mudar o /var para um novo disco?
<hggdh> (francamente, não consigo ver uma razão)
<Emanuel> Porque na AWS o disco padrão não tem essa finalidade. Você conecta um disco com a finalidade adequada. Isso dá vantagens de gestão de back ups (snapshots)
<Emanuel> Um sistema Unix like funciona melhor com discos específicos.
<hggdh> não...
<Emanuel> Eu aumento o disco padrão para 16 GB para suportar o swap e o tmp
<hggdh>  /var é uma área do sistema.
<Emanuel> Pois é, mas é nele que o Apache coloca as páginas Web (/var/www)
<hggdh> redirecione-as
<Emanuel> E há a pasta log (/var/log) que requer área
<Emanuel> Não é saudável ficar criando ambientes personalizados
<hggdh> mas é isto que estás a fazer aqui -- personalizando uma instalação padrão
<hggdh> crie mount points para as áreas desejadas
<Emanuel> Não. Discos não. Com um disco separado eu posso, inclusive, plugá-lo em outro servidor
<Emanuel> Aí eu tenho de ter um disco para cada uma
<hggdh> usando o disco adicional
<Emanuel> Pensei nisso
<Emanuel> Seriam discos menores
<Emanuel> mas queria entender porque mudou
<hggdh> não, não tem. Podes usaar ln -s, por exemplo
<Emanuel> Não curto muito isso para "áreas sensíveis" já tive problemas, mas é uma ideia
<hggdh>  /var é extremamente sensível -- como já descobriste :-)
<Emanuel> Meu, faço isso a vida toda!
<hggdh> OK
<Emanuel> meu primeiro contato com Unix foi em 1987
<Emanuel> ;)
<Emanuel> Desinstalei  o LXC e LXD
<Emanuel> mas ainda ficaram alguns diretórios
<Emanuel> cp: error reading '/var/lib/lxcfs/cgroup/name=systemd/system.slice/sys-kernel-debug.mount/cgroup.procs': Invalid argument cp: error reading '/var/lib/lxcfs/cgroup/name=systemd/system.slice/dev-hugepages.mount/tasks': Invalid argument cp: error reading '/var/lib/lxcfs/cgroup/name=systemd/system.slice/dev-hugepages.mount/cgroup.procs': Invalid argument cp: error reading '/var/lib/lxcfs/cgroup/name=systemd/system.slice/systemd-updat
<Emanuel> Que saco
<hggdh> dsisntale o lxcfs
<Emanuel> Eu só quero um servidor simples
<Emanuel> achei que ia junto. Não sei nem o que é isso
<Emanuel> FOI!
<Emanuel> Pera
<hggdh> lxcfs é parte do lxc/lxd
<hggdh> Emanuel: só um comentário: mover /var em bloco, normalmente, não é sensato. Mas, a cada um, um gosto.
<Emanuel> Então, eu pensei no que você falou.
<Emanuel> eu até tinha achado um post de 5 anos atrás com instruções
<Emanuel> O problema foi mesmo esse LXD LXC LXCFS
<Emanuel> Eu li um artigo e achei legal, mas não curti vir "imposto" no servidor.
<hggdh> até o dia que teu disco adicional não for montado durante o boot...
<Emanuel> Nunca aconteceu na AWS
<Emanuel> Mas entendi seu ponto
<Emanuel> sério
<Emanuel> Vou pensar em discos para log e www
<hggdh> pois. Se é para simplificar, o melhor é deixar /var onde veio.
<Emanuel> entendi
<Emanuel> Vc já usou o LXC/LXD?
<hggdh> sim
<hggdh> uso-os. No momento tenho algumas instancias sob centos
<hggdh> mais dois Ubuntu server
<hggdh> tudo no meu laptop
<Emanuel> Com que finalidade? Isolar recursos para aplicações?
<hggdh> no momento estou a testar um producto que exige RH (ou centOS)
<Emanuel> Mas o que ele faz? Você define limites para aplicações?
<hggdh> em vez de gastar dinheiro com AWS/DO/MS/Google, testo tudo localmente; quando estiver feliz, posso então ir para um cloud comercia
<Emanuel> Entendi
<hggdh> posso definir limites de memória, disco, or processador; posso executar qualquer distro Linux; posso criar uma nova instancia em segundos (apos baixar a imagem-base)
<Emanuel> Eu estou instalando na produção. Portanto, não tem a menor utilidade para mim agora
<Emanuel> Mas entendi que no lugar de pagar dois servidores na AWS, posso pegar um ligeiramente maior e colocar várias máquinas nele, correto?
<Emanuel> Por exemplo
<hggdh> na verdade, quando for para o cloud, eu provavelmente vou alocar uma única instancia (mais poderosa) e usar lxd para separar os servicos
<Emanuel> Entendi
<Emanuel> Tem de colocar na ponta do lápis para ver se compensa
<hggdh> claro
<hggdh> bem, vou-me. Morfeu está à espera
<Emanuel> Afinal, nesse caso você está assumindo a gestão do ambiente virtual como um todo e isso o painel da AWS faz
<Emanuel> Só um detalhe: onde você está?
<hggdh> em casa?
<hggdh> se estás a perguntar onde moro, USA
<KurtKraut> hggdh, você é falante nativo de pt-pt, certo?
<hggdh> sim e não. Filho de PT, nascido no BR, americano.
<Emanuel> Seu "sotaque" é português
<Emanuel> E eu sou de origem. Estive em Lisboa em junho
<Emanuel> Muito obrigado pela atenção. Ajudou muito
<hggdh> mais a escrita, que a falada, resultado de ler mais livros editados em PT
<Emanuel> ;)
<Emanuel> P.S.: mesmo removendo o LXC/LXD não funcionou. Desisto. Novo SO, novo procedimento.
<Emanuel> :D
<Emanuel> Obrigado
<Emanuel> Aqui, 01:00 AM
<Emanuel> Abraços!
<astroo-> ciao
<Emanuel> Ciao
<KurtKraut> hggdh, qual é o gentílico em pt-pt (ou da forma como você costuma falar) para quem nasce no Canadá ou nos USA?
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Elfon> alo
<Elfon> hggdh, opa
<Elfon> tá on?
<mirqui_> nick mirqui_
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<hggdh> KurtKraut: não conheço um gentilico especifico para estes casos (como não conheço um para brasileiros nascidos ou a viver no Canadá ou US)
<hggdh> expats?
<hggdh> se bem que a comunidade "Portuguesa" na Nova Inglaterra é grande
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-11
<Elfon> bom dia
<Elfon> alguém sabe se o repositório do claydoh pra atualizar o kmymoney é do projet
<Elfon> alguém sabe se o repositório do claydoh pra atualizar o kmymoney é do projeto
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-12
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-13
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<max01> Nosfa
<max01> Nosfa
<draxdeveloper> hello, is there a way to make function overload?
<draxdeveloper> as in functionA() ; functionA(par1) ; functionA(par1,par2)
<astroo-> hello
<astroo-> here is portuguese language
<astroo-> go to #ubuntu
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-14
<edusantana> Algum aluno de computação?
<hggdh> ex-aluno serviria?
<edusantana> Sim.
<edusantana> Desenvolvi uma ferramenta que auxilia a produção de trabalho acadêmico com as normas da ABNT.
<edusantana> Estou necessitando de usuários para experimentar e me dá um feedback.
<edusantana> https://github.com/abntex/limarka e https://github.com/abntex/limarka/wiki/Experimentos
<edusantana> Faz parte do meu trabalho de mestrado.. e estou desesperado procurando por usuários para testar...
<hggdh> lamento, eu não sou uma boa cobaia -- não moro no Brasil, e não se usa ABNT aqui
<edusantana> Valeu mesmo assim :)
<hggdh> mas o assunto está lançado no canal
<hggdh> hum, ruby
<edusantana> Sim, desenvolvi em ruby. É fã?
<hggdh> não muito, tenho usado mais python
<hggdh> ABNT agora define "last last name"?
<edusantana> Quando o cara contém "Junior"
 * hggdh fica a pensar sobre as maravilhas burocráticas
<edusantana> Neto... esses tipos de nome.
<hggdh> k
<Nonato> boa tarde pessoal.
<Nonato> alguém tem uma rede com AD?
<Clyde> Olá!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-br 2017-01-15
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<AnonH4CK3R> Oi
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<AnonH4CK3R> Eai blz
<astroo-> ola tudo e tu?
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-11
<Pupilo> Boa noite pessoal. Alguem poderia recomendar uma alternativa para o nmtui?
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-12
<swidorf> alguém sabe se o motivo de eu não conseguir rodar máquinas virtuais via virtualbox se deve a essa linha que aparece no dmesg?
<swidorf> [    5.984545] dell_smbios: No dell-smbios drivers are loaded
<swidorf> WARNING: The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist. Please install the virtualbox-dkms package and the appropriate headers, most likely linux-headers-generic
<swidorf> isso começou depois que instalei o kernel 4.15-rc7
<hggdh> swidorf: de onde veio este kernel?
<hggdh> (não é Ubuntu)
<swidorf> https://www.kernel.org/
<hggdh> oh, mainline
<hggdh> OK. YMMV, mas: (1) apt install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<hggdh> (2) cruze os dedos
<swidorf> hggdh, vc pode explicar o que acha que houve?
<hggdh> swidorf: e sim, provavelmente não está a funcionar por conta de não existir um /dev/vboxdrv
<swidorf> hggdh, é o que disse agora na msg de erro após o apt install
<hggdh> aparentemente, a instalação do 4.15-rc7 não criou os kernel drivers para VBox
<swidorf> merda :\
<hggdh> swidorf: linguagem... :-)
<hggdh> se o apt install --reinstall criar os drivers, talvez funcione.
<swidorf> hggdh, é... não criou
<hggdh> por outro lado, também pode ocorrer (e é provável) que a mudança de ABI forçada na 4.15 faça o VBox não funcionar
<swidorf> ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.15.0-041500rc7-generic is not supported
<hggdh> pois lá está...
<swidorf> e se eu volto pro kernel que estava antes?
<hggdh> provavelmente funcionará
<swidorf> fui nesse kernel rc na esperança de fazer o driver amdgpu-pro funcionar
<hggdh> swidorf: de forma geral, usar kernels mainline só vale para testes
<swidorf> mas toda vez que faço algo pra fazer esse driver funfar dá uma coisa dessas
<hggdh> AMD e nVidia são karmas que carregamos. Não há muito que podemos fazer. E provavelmente ambos (AMD e nVidia) iram precisar de um (ou mais) updates para funcionar após o Meltdown/Spectre
<hggdh> nVidia já foi actualizado, não sei sobre AMD
<swidorf> "AMD and nVidia, F*ck!"
<swidorf> ok... obrigado hggdh
<hggdh> os problemas com closed sources
<swidorf> hggdh, estou com ubuntu 16.04. Estava usando kernel linux 4.10. Você sugere qual stable mais atual?
<hggdh> 4.10 é o que uso para os laptops de minha cara-metade. 4.13 deve ser liberado por agora (ou já foi, por comta d Meltdown)
<hggdh> 4.15 será liberado após Abril 2018 (quando Bionic for liberado como 18.04)
<hggdh> swidorf: mais um ponto importante: as vulnerabilidades actuais são sérias (Meltdown e Spectre)
<hggdh> logo, os updates de segurança sendo liberados desde 09/01/2018 *tem* que ser instalados
<hggdh> e, provavelmente, serão vários, incluindo updates de updates
<swidorf> ok
<swidorf> hggdh, deu certo ao retornar pro 4.10
#ubuntu-br 2018-01-14
<crimeboy> alguem pode dizer quando foi o apocalipsy zumbi da freenode?
#ubuntu-br 2019-01-10
<Guest72278> santos nao sao aqles que nunca pecaram,mas sim aqles que nunca desistiram
#ubuntu-br 2019-01-11
<LuiX> olá, tenho uma pc dual boot win ubuntu 18.04. Apos tentar atualizar o kernel via ukuu não consigo ver mais o menu do grub, só aparecendo o prompt de grub. boot-repair não resolve o problema. aqui o pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nCS7hshHpF/
#ubuntu-br 2019-01-12
<OERIAS> Algum brasileiro em Portugal?
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-06
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-07
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
<frederico> ola amigos, alguem poderia me dizer como eu posso fazer para logar no ssh ja enviando algum comando? e me manter logado apos esse comando?
<frederico> por ex: se eu fizer ssh login@ip id ele vai mandar o id e dpois fecha a conexao
<frederico> eu gostaria de por o comando id e continuar a conexao
<hggdh> frederico: primeiro temos que ver o que ocorre -- como a sessão é fechada. Genericamente, manda-se um comando via SSH assim: ssh remoto <comando>, onde <comando> é o comando desejadp
<frederico> hggdh isso mesmo
<frederico> porem o normal é fechar mesmo
<frederico> ele so retorna o comando e fecha
<frederico> mas gostaria de me manter conectado apos o comando
<frederico> ja tentei (ssh ip | id)   (ssh ip ;id)  esse tipo de coisa mas n funciona rsrs
<frederico> sempre sai o id da minha maquina local
<frederico> e n da remota
<hggdh> esta é a forma do SSH funcionar. O comando é executado, e a sessão encerrada. Fica bem mais complexo, mas pode-se criar uma sessão via (por exemplo) "ssh remoto bash" no background, and usando um pipe para entrada. Então, o que for digitado para o pipe será enviado ao processo SSH em background
<hggdh> mas, francamente, é complicar demais o processo
<frederico> hggdh sera que com stdin e stdout n daria pra fazer ?
<frederico> n manjo mt
<frederico> hggdh n existe nenhum comando que eu possa por apos o comando do ssh ip
<frederico> que faça tipo o envio do comando pra la?
<hggdh> por exemplo (bem simples) echo 'hostname && ls && ps && exit' | ssh remoto bash
<frederico> mas funcionaria tipo como se eu tivesse me conectando normalmente ao ssh (para manter a conexao ativa)
<hggdh> não
<hggdh> funcionaria até o comando fornecido ao SSH terminar
<hggdh> (ou use Python + paramiko, ou outra linguagem e biblioteca SSH)
<frederico> saquei
<hggdh> note que no meu exemplo estou a executar remotamente o bash
<frederico> hggdh testei uma gambiarra aqui e deu certo kkkk
<frederico> eu criei sh no servidor com python -c 'import pty;pty.spawn("/bin/bash")'
<frederico> dai faço ssh ip script dai ele conecou fez o comando que eu desejava e manteve a conexao
<frederico> agora vou tentar por no script pra eu poder mandar o comando ja na linha de comando da conexao por ssh ip 'script comando'
<frederico> acho q vai funcionar kkk
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-08
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-09
<OERIAS> Eu quero uma espetada.
<OERIAS> uma feita de carne.
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-10
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-11
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
#ubuntu-br 2020-01-12
<mirqui> bom dia :)
<deepin> iu
<deepin> oi
<deepin> estou aprendendo a utilizar o irc
<deepin> alguém pode me passar chats
<deepin> que a galera converse bastante
<deepin> de computação?
<mirqui> boa tarde :)
